# FlowaMasta's Methodology @ How to Grow Monster pound plants!!! ( Jack H X Skunk )



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

*FlowaMasta's Long awaited Methodology on how to grow Massive LB plants in under 3 months! I use a hempy style setup with 2 x 50 litrepots, one inside the other. My inside pot houses a potsock, a layer of hydroton on the bottom and large holes to allow draining, then completely filled with 100% coarse perlite. This easily drains right through the medium and down past the bottom pot, returns back into the res to be recirculated. The plant will only take up as much food as needed, But still being aware of food strengths. Perlite is an inert medium semi/organic, meaning it was sourced from an organic matter, then mass heated to produce these tiny bubbly light rocks that hold the perfect amount of nutrients and moisture to grow MASSIVE PLANTS!!!
I flush once a week and replace with good fresh clean nutrient, and only top up with fresh water and carbs if needed during the weeks cycle.







I'm going to start with the Basics first off. 
Nutrients!! 
I use Cycoflower, not a picky personal preference, just pick a good known clean quality liquid nutrient to start with if new to growing.
I don't use all products from Cyco, as i follow my own strict feeding schedule unique to my style of growing.
Grow A+B, B1 Boost, Silica, Dr. Repair and Floralicious from general hydroponics, which is a humic acid in a strong concentrated form used at .25ml.







Now i have started this grow with a plant that has been growing under a special gro-lux set of tubes, and is now at around 10 weeks of age, but day 1 in the new throne. I usually would start with a clone of around 2 weeks of age as most of you have seen in previous grows. I am quite ahead, but don't let that fool you. In 2 weeks time there will be a rain-forest happening.... Hopefully 

New Tent and Ducting setup. Stable 22.4 degrees inside the tent  Glooooorious.











Here is my watering system, extra hidden fan inside the air-cooler hood. My Feeding system is a Automatic pin timer feeding setup, which is very simple, effective and easy to setup. I use a 45 litre res, an airstone, and good air pump, a 1000 litre/hr pump with 13ml feedline, and 19ml return. I slow the feedline inside the res by starting it as a 19ml then go into a 13ml this has eliminated my splash during the start of feeding, but now i just bury my feed-ring under some perlite and hydroton.

Here she is  The hydroton balls just hold the feed ring in place. You don't want that ring to come loose. You will empty your entire res in 1 feeding. THAT ends up on your floor. Try explaining that to the mrs.







































If there are any questions regarding anything to do with my setup, strain or anything, feel free to pop a post in, don't be shy!*​


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing setup, one day ill grow the balls and attempt it but until then im sticking with pro-mix. Quick question, have you ever grown a single plant in that space using a soiless system? I always grow 2-4 plants but always wondered what would be possible with a single plant in pro mix. What would the veg time be compared to perlite with a promix or coco based setup?


----------



## n2batpoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice grow you got going on. I see the insulated ducting, that I am assuming is, around an inline fan connected to that carbon filter. I am wondering why you have it like that. Is it for noise dampening? I have never seen anyone do it like that. Wondering how efficient it is? If it is for something else I am also interested. Thanks for posting up the pics amigo! Peace

n2


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

*My feeding methods...
*
*The sock stops the perlite and hydroton from falling through into the bottom pot where the nutrient flows back through and returns down into the reservoir. I feed from the same res, and it recirculates feeding at the top of the pot via a 10 inch feed ring.  My pump is a 1000 litre per hour and cycles for 15 minutes every 2 hours, well 4 actually at the moment, she is quite cool in the tent. 

Where the pot sock is, think of it as a coffee filter  it just holds the medium in, because the pot it is in has 4 large drain holes allowing the nutrient to be free and flowing as it passes through the perlite, the system will be recirculating before half the pot is soaked. This is all automatically fed via a 'pin timer' there is a pin every 15 minutes on the timer... lots of little pins, every 2-4 hours whatever needed i click 1 pin down, it will feed for 15 minutes only at each pin interval.*




CaliMackdaddy said:


> Amazing setup, one day ill grow the balls and attempt it but until then im sticking with pro-mix. Quick question, have you ever grown a single plant in that space using a soiless system? I always grow 2-4 plants but always wondered what would be possible with a single plant in pro mix. What would the veg time be compared to perlite with a promix or coco based setup?


Good question  thanx for being here also! i myself have only used coco, and potting mix in the past with only outdoor plants, i am fairly new to indoor growing and got taught by an absolute genius. I have also twisted it quite a bit to suit my own growing style. I love scrogging, LSTying, and training, anything to make my plant do exactly what i want it to do.
Now with the speeds of certain mediums, i would say anything that would come close to perlite would have to be hydroton, or coco. It is quite a simple answer, i can safely say now there is no quicker way to grow than with perlite, for decades in some countries perlite is plentiful where gardens are grown in nothing but, to produce the most massive, fast growing plants many have ever seen. Coco comes close if done with GOOD nutrients from what i've seen, but as for bugs and stuff, i stay clear, people say to prepare for bugs..... Well, Perlite is a preventative. Nothing can survive in that besides plant roots/organisms. It's also very clean, inert, stable and supremely easy to flush. I always get told my erb tastes fantastic, and most of the time better than anything getting round my parts  So i'm sorry i can't conclude exactly on what i think of other mediums, but when i have found such one that does an awesome job, i minimize my research and focus on something else.
I never Veg for any more than 29 days, given my inspection time, this allows my sufficient time to complete ripening and have time to dry and cure before another inspection. I have now learnt to carefully perpetually grow some small plants in a cardboard box recently and have had marvelous results  ( currently the new Jack is 1 of them ) 

Give it a go sometime, chuck a couple of clones in some different mediums, 1 perlite, 1 coco, have a watch using the same nutes for each, i think you will find perlite even transitions so much more quickly because there is nothing for the roots to adjust to, straight to a clean moist atmosphere ready for growing roots. 2-3 days tops and you will see sufficient growth. There will be a small delay of initial small transplant shock, as i had a huuuuge rootball and it was attached to the small pot it was growing in, and had to trim some excess. I'm in front, thats all that counts  so much so, this will be over before my chicks bad mood 



n2batpoo said:


> Nice grow you got going on. I see the insulated ducting, that I am assuming is, around an inline fan connected to that carbon filter. I am wondering why you have it like that. Is it for noise dampening? I have never seen anyone do it like that. Wondering how efficient it is? If it is for something else I am also interested. Thanks for posting up the pics amigo! Peace
> 
> n2


THAT IS AN AWESOME QUESTION!!! Thankyou for asking. Now i used to have my fan on top of my tent pulling air out and then a 180* turn back down into the carbon filter... This got me thinking as most things usually do. Also took alot of equations to try and work out the quickest most efficient method of replacing my air in my tent. The other way was far too restricted with the tight angles and my head kept telling me that it would pull alot more efficiently if i could have the fan closer to the filter, still sucking air from the tent. Now my air-cooled hood also has a 6.5 inch brushless fan inside installed, which keeps temps very stable at around 22-23 degrees in 20 degrees ambient. The insulated ducting is exactly for that purpose. For noise canceling. Now some people are ok with this. Me i'm OCD slightly, i have grown to like all my fans running, but recently after having them all running constantly for nearly 2 years they have begun to drill a 'certain' frequency into my head. I tried, tested, failed many times, thinking i was going mad. It seems as though if the fan has no ducting on the inlet side (pulling air) it circulates the wind somehow, and drives me ABSOLUTELY BONKERS!! This new setup has 100% eliminated it and pulls the air even more efficiently with only 1 slight bend in the foil ducting, straight into the filter, and then my large 40cm Heller fan blows it out of the room to be then exhausted out of the house via my second carbon filter in the roof. I grow skunk, it's my poison if you will  I take lots of precautions. The hotter it is, the skunkier my strains seem to smell. The 6 inch fan is actually a centrifugal +/- fan which never loses suction, i believe it's rated at over 500cfm. With the filter, and air hood, it balances great, sound is fairly minimal considering i'm running nearly 300 watts of fans ( 5 in total ) Loving the new tent, concealing almost everything including sound! As this is in a house, we occasionally get visitors, It can be a bit lout at night time, so a kitchen fan or something to drown it out usually, We are both used to it

I'm a happy man!


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 11, 2012)

AWESOME! Thanks for your time and info! Winter is right around the corner, I love my outdoor stuff, but would love a small personal setup to also keep. Sub--Rep


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 11, 2012)

Great thread I will be following along for sure! I just made my return to scrogging tired of growing leaves and not bud! My current setup 4x4 screen 1000 hps ,bump out screen is 2x3 lit by a 400 halide I run all organic. i will agree on hempy buckets ability to super charge plant growth was one of my first technique's i learned as a youngun but i love me some tasty ass organic grown!current pic 2 mainlined girls in back doing their stretch yoga lessons  Not sure if you have checked out Nugbuckets mainling yet Flowa but i think it's something you will like.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - You know I am subbed! Your new tent rocks! And the baby is so vigorous  Are you still drying your harvest? Any pics?


I can't wait to try this method with an OG cut from PO. I hope LordJin can get me an elite cut  If not I am thinking of trying some of the Holy Smoke Kush seeds. 

I had to replace my pool filter because the valve on the bottom had broken. This thing is at least 20 years old and it is made out of stainless steel and it holds 120 L! I think I will use this as my outer tank and I will get a nice 40 L or larger stainless steel pot for my inner pot for my perlite. Still working it out in my brain.

It rained hard here today. It broke three of the big branches on the WOG  I put stakes up and got the branches back in place. I have had good results using this method before so I am not too worried about them dying. It was nice to handle some of those huge colas. I shook off the rain and was covered with ice water resin! The colas were soooooo heavy and smelled like cedar. The big clone is pretty well staked already so it just had some droopy little branches and some of the heads were bent over. I will post some pictures later. 

In a couple of days the wind will switch from the ocean to the desert and we will have hot dry whipping winds. I need to buy more stakes!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2012)

Flowa you seriously are a fuckin legend! If everyone learns the way you do it, there will be some very very happy people smokin some delicious buds! Hats off to you my friend and i will be hitting this method with my next grow...im actually getting excited about it  

cheers for the excellent and thorough explanation, i'll be printing this out fo sho'


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

Xub420 said:


> AWESOME! Thanks for your time and info! Winter is right around the corner, I love my outdoor stuff, but would love a small personal setup to also keep. Sub--Rep


Summer round the corner here  A Hot one at that i think.



ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Great thread I will be following along for sure! I just made my return to scrogging tired of growing leaves and not bud! My current setup 4x4 screen 1000 hps ,bump out screen is 2x3 lit by a 400 halide I run all organic. i will agree on hempy buckets ability to super charge plant growth was one of my first technique's i learned as a youngun but i love me some tasty ass organic grown!current pic 2 mainlined girls in back doing their stretch yoga lessons  Not sure if you have checked out Nugbuckets mainling yet Flowa but i think it's something you will like.View attachment 2369663View attachment 2369664


That's the spirit  it's scrog or nothin in hydro!? silly not to in my opinion. Those lamps are great 10 inches away, but 2 feet away, they're nothing like the sun. Fact



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - You know I am subbed! Your new tent rocks! And the baby is so vigorous  Are you still drying your harvest? Any pics?
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this method with an OG cut from PO. I hope LordJin can get me an elite cut  If not I am thinking of trying some of the Holy Smoke Kush seeds.
> ...


Hey Mo!! My last harvest is well and truly dry now, and well into it's final curing stage, i'd get some fresh pics for ya right now, but mrs asleep and getting the jars out requires a bit of noise and effort at this hour  So just incase you missed a few i'll throw in some recent primo nug pics for you 

Regarding your stainless tank... in my opinion, i would stick with plastic, as it will be non-reactive with anything you put in your system. Stainless steel is quite active and chemical reactions will most likely occur at some stage... not to mention temperature variations. Also the inside pot must sit flush with the outer pot, a small tiny gap is ok for you to see the top edge for when you flush, but the majority of the pot should fit nice and snug, and leave a small gap at the bottom. You should be able to hear it trickling down into the bottom pot as you feed.



eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa you seriously are a fuckin legend! If everyone learns the way you do it, there will be some very very happy people smokin some delicious buds! Hats off to you my friend and i will be hitting this method with my next grow...im actually getting excited about it
> 
> cheers for the excellent and thorough explanation, i'll be printing this out fo sho'


LOL  thanx man, you are too kind though! i'm just getting the word out. Someone's gotta!!! If you need any more info let me know. I can miss things as some things are just routine. Enjoy my pics of last Hrvest... some anyway. Pleeeeenty left, and smells like rotten eggs almost with a hint of mint. I have big plans for alot of the Jack fluff  I got soo much primo stuff i can do whatever, and soooo much sugar trim i still gotta bubble up. There is a damn rip in my 20 micron bag  right down the damn bottom. So i will have to filter slowly and a bit at a time. Damn it. I'll have to order some more. Can't go without me bubble! Just too good!!
























































Just incase a few people missed what's to come  Last harvest was 649 grams total. Jack no. 1 weighed in at 600...ish, i will have to check that it might of been a bit less maybe 550


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 11, 2012)

I had to raise the lamp few days ago because it was burning the growing tips i will try lowering it again in about a week after they had a little time to adjust(it is a 1000 watter with a 400 off to the side).I still got all my hydro gear just don't have the heart to run it anymore  but everyone got something that works for them and you sir got your shit dialed in i be around


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Oct 11, 2012)

awww yeah flowa! nice to start a new thread. cant wait to follow this from start to finish! hopin you get pretty detailed when it comes to coverin the training you do. i just flipped my first crop since moving 3 months ago, and took some clones from them and will be doing a total bonsai mainline style on my next crop. hope you come check it out! i will be followin this one for sure though...


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet Flowa!!! Is there a Cannabis Cup in Aussieland? If so, I personally think the next harvest closest to one, should be entered!!! You would win hands down. Not sure what you do for work, but photography just might be your crutch , Aside from supplying your local area with some supreme meds. I always look forward to your next lady and hope to follow your set-up as soon as my breeding project is complete (limited space) >.< Props my friend, always a pleasure


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 11, 2012)

present .


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Flow! Great thread bro. I had a quick question on what light power and bulbs you use to veg and flower? I did my last grow as an aeroponic set up but I really like the perlite idea. Imma give that a grow next month. Cant wait and thank you for all your great ideas and all your help.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

Got caught by the rain!























The WOG took a beating but I fixed her up.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigvito (Oct 12, 2012)

Subbed for another legendary grow! i may not post much but always follow your grows. Im still tryin to fi d what works best for my busy schedule but once i get a few more grows under my belt and can read my plants im for sure gona try your method.
Right now im still stressin over every little thing! cant wait to see you work your magic again


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Sweeeeeeet Flowa!!! Is there a Cannabis Cup in Aussieland? If so, I personally think the next harvest closest to one, should be entered!!! You would win hands down. Not sure what you do for work, but photography just might be your crutch , Aside from supplying your local area with some supreme meds. I always look forward to your next lady and hope to follow your set-up as soon as my breeding project is complete (limited space) >.< Props my friend, always a pleasure





Mohican said:


> Got caught by the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha fuck Mo that plant makes me laugh every time i see it! She is one big lady, so awesome man! Kudos to you


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Summer round the corner here  A Hot one at that i think.
> 
> 
> That's the spirit  it's scrog or nothin in hydro!? silly not to in my opinion. Those lamps are great 10 inches away, but 2 feet away, they're nothing like the sun. Fact
> ...


Thanks champ, will prolly hit you up closer to when i set it all up hey  like you said, going to be a scorcher this summer! Perfect for an outdoory actually


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 12, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> I had to raise the lamp few days ago because it was burning the growing tips i will try lowering it again in about a week after they had a little time to adjust(it is a 1000 watter with a 400 off to the side).I still got all my hydro gear just don't have the heart to run it anymore  but everyone got something that works for them and you sir got your shit dialed in i be around


I too play around with the height in the beginning, to get it 'just right' takes a fair bit of monitoring.... I'd love to try a 1000 watter one day, thanx for the compliment man, i agree my system is quite efficient 



monster.green.thumb said:


> awww yeah flowa! nice to start a new thread. cant wait to follow this from start to finish! hopin you get pretty detailed when it comes to coverin the training you do. i just flipped my first crop since moving 3 months ago, and took some clones from them and will be doing a total bonsai mainline style on my next crop. hope you come check it out! i will be followin this one for sure though...


I'll be there, hit me a link 



Shaggn said:


> Sweeeeeeet Flowa!!! Is there a Cannabis Cup in Aussieland? If so, I personally think the next harvest closest to one, should be entered!!! You would win hands down. Not sure what you do for work, but photography just might be your crutch , Aside from supplying your local area with some supreme meds. I always look forward to your next lady and hope to follow your set-up as soon as my breeding project is complete (limited space) >.< Props my friend, always a pleasure


Lol you funny man that would be awesome to say the least! a cannabis cub in Aus! i will finally relax and smile in public ... jk sounds like fun to me, i say we get shit done 



Scrogreen said:


> Hey Flow! Great thread bro. I had a quick question on what light power and bulbs you use to veg and flower? I did my last grow as an aeroponic set up but I really like the perlite idea. Imma give that a grow next month. Cant wait and thank you for all your great ideas and all your help.


Cheers mate  thanx for being here! i use a 600 HPS, and a dual Spec, Philips son-t agro bulb, the old style heavy ballasts.... Trustworthy.
During flower i alternate, i start of the transition with an immediate change to red HPS, then the last 2-3 weeks depending on density, i will swap back to the dual spec for added UV for chloraphl building.... and because by that stage i have depleted my nutrients the planbt has no choice but to use up its stored sugars and leach the plant of crap... replacing it with fresh water....

Aint perlite great!




Mohican said:


> Got caught by the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greenhouse next time Mo  But it will toughen up the girls still....... amazing!! growing fast!



bigvito said:


> Subbed for another legendary grow! i may not post much but always follow your grows. Im still tryin to fi d what works best for my busy schedule but once i get a few more grows under my belt and can read my plants im for sure gona try your method.
> Right now im still stressin over every little thing! cant wait to see you work your magic again


No need to stress man! enjoy life and take it easy... It's obvious and great that us all on RIU aren't like the rest of the robots out there doing what the GOVt wants......



eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks champ, will prolly hit you up closer to when i set it all up hey  like you said, going to be a scorcher this summer! Perfect for an outdoory actually


Yes an outdoory  nothing better than sitting in the backyard bent drifting stoned thinking about nothing with your stinky erb plants! 

Made some Bubble today! My bags have a few tiny pin holes, and a small tear in one, so i havr to be particulary careful, but atill ended up with a nice few grams of some quality hash, a good 3.5 grams of it being near full melt..... Yuuuuuumy ( 73 micron Fresh/frozen )

The first pic is after i have mixed for my given time, and you can clearly see the trichome heads have 'just' been knocked off and the small stalk remains. Perfect


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2012)

Woah that's awesome Flowa  

i'll have to find out how you do that soon enough, may have some good left overs to do it with


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Oct 12, 2012)

that hash looks soooooo tasty lol. ive never seen anything like it in real life. i may have to invest in some bags...oh flow my sig is my current grow! ignore all but the last few pages. should be sufficient to show u where im at. seem to be ok. dwc. big ass leaves. anyway i can not WAIT to watch this one go(grow)!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2012)

HashMasta! Very nice! I want to be like you  I need to grow some FlowaMasta method Ice that I can turn in to Full-Melt medicine!

How is your spring weather? It feels like Fall here now. Clouds fill the sky and there is a fragrant chill in the air. 

I picked up some killer Japanese Bonsai scissors for trim time. The nursery that sells these has hudreds of Plumaria plants of all colors and perfumes 

Congratulations on a killer batch of frost cakes!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 13, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah that's awesome Flowa
> 
> i'll have to find out how you do that soon enough, may have some good left overs to do it with


Very easy Man  

Bubble bags off ebay.
Heaps of bags of ice.
Only the finest frosty trim without any burnt tips stems or crap in it, so only the trichomes fall through the filters. and clean water  I started with freshly cut and instantly frozen since harvest trim about maybe 1-2 lbs of fresh trim... sounds like alot but it's not when its fresh... I run my 'wash' bag first (220 micron being the largest pore size) This lets through small bits of plant matter and mostly trichomes of different sizes... I mix with a wooden spoon/metal spoon whatever you have it will get icy cold so have a glove you softies out there... I place the bag inside a 20 litre bucket and fold the rim over the edge of the bucket leaving a gap at the bottom of around 3-4 inches atleast, that area is for all the goodies to sink to as resin is oil and once cooled to near freezing temps the trichomes become heavy and collect to each other falling through the bags filter holes. Don't try to rush things to much, don't shake the bags, let them drain, slowly swish the bag around to help the water and particles separate.... it's only a small while and totally worth it if you want quality!
Then i go with the 120 bag, this collects my plant particles and very little resin, usually giveaway material or add to cookie or tincture mix. 
Then i go with the 73 micron bag. This is usually where most of the 'GOOD STUFF' comes from, you can usually wash this in the filter until it's a nice clean meltable hash if done carefully without too much agitation for the first run.
I finish with the 20 micron to make sure i didn't miss anything, i usually get a nice small amount of darker smaller amber trichomes, more doughy in tecture then 120 grade crud and has a nice smell and tastes great and always does the job. 73 micron is the Bomb though, you can't beat that.



monster.green.thumb said:


> that hash looks soooooo tasty lol. ive never seen anything like it in real life. i may have to invest in some bags...oh flow my sig is my current grow! ignore all but the last few pages. should be sufficient to show u where im at. seem to be ok. dwc. big ass leaves. anyway i can not WAIT to watch this one go(grow)!


I'll be there shortly  thanx for the compliments man!!!



Mohican said:


> HashMasta! Very nice! I want to be like you  I need to grow some FlowaMasta method Ice that I can turn in to Full-Melt medicince!
> 
> How is your spring weather? It feels like Fall here now. Clouds fill the sky and there is a fragrant chill in the air.
> 
> ...


I want to be like you  your jungle is to live for!!! Our weather is getting better, today was around 26 c. A little warmer in the tent now, temps at around 26, ambient at around 22. 

Those scissor sound handy! always hard to find good pairs these days, to many cheap crappy fake stainless brands 

Thanx for the compliments on my Frost slabs  Amaaaaaaaaazing to taste... it's like ..... it's like vaporizing pure Jack Skunk!! Very oily in texture, i fill the pipe with primo Jack first as the hash bubbles up and liquifies and can run the the hash screen, i smoke it slowly to taste each toke.... so divine. A strong FULL ON HIT immediately noticeable on the first inhalation, it pulls the lungs tight, you're not sure if you got smoke though... you exhale and a huuuuge cloud of vapor plums out

I love my bubble.

_*Jack x Skunk No.3 Day 3!!! *_sorry about the colour correction!, forgot to change it. I assure you the tops are not yellow at all. It's hard to balance the output of the HPS on the top of the plant where its brightest. Forgive my low grade pics! I am now much too high to go and try all over again lol

enjoy. She is much healthier than given looks! 











I just HAD to snip another! off my outdoor 







*Here is my other plant! Clones mother, Both indoor and outdoor are of equal health.





*


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 13, 2012)

I know some of you US people like our aussie animals! we had an outing today thought i'd share a few nice pics of a peacock showing off















here he is with a bit of an effect thrown in


----------



## thenugget (Oct 13, 2012)

Your the man flow! You got anything outside yet?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 13, 2012)

thenugget said:


> Your the man flow! You got anything outside yet?


ha lol  you bet!! as above post no.3.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful cock! lol hehe.

Tagging along. Love the set up. Whats your camera lens combo?

I use a canon t2i with the canon 100mm macro f/2.8

shhh don't tell anyone i just like spamming pretty pictures


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 13, 2012)

those outdoor plants are going to be such huge beasts,i wanna see what this strains outdoor potential is, and your the perfect grower to do it


----------



## thenugget (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha sorry man only had a brief read on the first page ! Im in europe at the moment cant wait to get home and start a few! Bit late but better now than never , goodluck man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers for the explanation Flowa, might have to give the bubble a go hey


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 13, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Beautiful cock! lol hehe.
> 
> Tagging along. Love the set up. Whats your camera lens combo?
> 
> ...


Ha! lol  cheers matey! Outstanding macro pic!! I love the way the focus is sharp centered and shows great depth, something my camera doesn't have or i haven't worked out yet, My Camera is a Samsung WB150F compact digital 14.2 true Mp and the lens being a Schneider Vario-plan 40-72.0mm 1:3.2-5.8 24mm Wide angle Tele-macro lens. That was a mouth full! It has a very unique optical image stabilization sensor exclusive to Samsung which allows for some insanely great quality pics even at a distance, those up-close bird shots are at full zoom from over 10 metres away. Tele-macro being an infinite capable lens which can focus Macro up to 10m away. Including outstanding Macro capabilities at 3cm from an object using the exact same mode. The trick is to use 'Manual' mode on my cam to select ISO, shutter speed and aperture, so i can always make use of whatever lighting conditions i'm around. The aperture can go 3.2-7.8, Iso goes from 80-3200, and shutter speed capable of 1/2000th of a second up to 16 seconds long! I could honestly go on and on, photography is my new thing i love doing and take the cam everywhere

I love my cam  $250 and she does this.....






















The New Jim Jones said:


> those outdoor plants are going to be such huge beasts,i wanna see what this strains outdoor potential is, and your the perfect grower to do it


Just the 1 in there Jimmy  I topped her early and again recently to gain another small cutting 

Agreed! i want to see what shes capable of outside! definitely a summer strain.



thenugget said:


> Haha sorry man only had a brief read on the first page ! Im in europe at the moment cant wait to get home and start a few! Bit late but better now than never , goodluck man


Shweet as 



eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers for the explanation Flowa, might have to give the bubble a go hey


You certainly might! totally worth it, 1 suck on the pipe, and you'll be coughing your guts up floating with fairies


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for doing this write up for us Flowa! YOu take the most beautiful photos. I look at them and i want to draw them so much ! and wish i could see them in real and smoke them up as well of course.lol///. i really would like to do your meathod in the near future. and I really really really want your camera as well.
Im starting a new grow next week but im not prepared at all to take on your method. i wish i was. im just kickin round wit my 2 gallon waterfarms still. did my quite well last grow but my Secret Jardin DR 120 tents are big enough to handle a much bigger plant . If i can increast my yeild 5 oz that would be a very positive step forward.
This is a great tutorial for me to gather the information thanks for taking your time and being so very supportive, positive and fun.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 13, 2012)

damn, i just blunder around the internet making a fool of myself, "there is only the one" ahaha THE CHOSEN ONE


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Whoa, how am I 4 pages late already lol definitely pulling up a chair


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I am sure you are skunked on some full melt. Here are some pics for you:

My Stainless Steel tank:















New scissors:














Bud:








Big Clone colas:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much for doing this write up for us Flowa! YOu take the most beautiful photos. I look at them and i want to draw them so much ! and wish i could see them in real and smoke them up as well of course.lol///. i really would like to do your meathod in the near future. and I really really really want your camera as well.
> Im starting a new grow next week but im not prepared at all to take on your method. i wish i was. im just kickin round wit my 2 gallon waterfarms still. did my quite well last grow but my Secret Jardin DR 120 tents are big enough to handle a much bigger plant . If i can increast my yeild 5 oz that would be a very positive step forward.
> This is a great tutorial for me to gather the information thanks for taking your time and being so very supportive, positive and fun.


Thanx again Dr Amber  great to see you here! Just a heads up... You're already prepared  just need the pots n perlite  well almost, i'm sure you'll have your flowa setup up and going in no time  when i finally decided i was going to just do it, i went round to 'my mates' got the pots, tent and the next day went an bought the pump and hoses and smaller things needed, and had it up and running the next day, knowing very little about hydroponics, with the help of my mentor i was soon on my way to fast growing  It really happens that fast i barely get time to prepare, if i think i'm 1 day late in doing something, i'm usually 2 so i double check things daily. But really everything was easy to setup, the only fidly bits were the connections for the res and hoses, making sure to cut the grommets just right to allow enough pipe joiners through. I also replace all my hoses and fittings every grow, my airstone every month. The last pump i had lasted until the end of last grow then sprang a seal where the electric cord goes, so i bought a new 1. Keeping things new is keeping things clean and true. replace those cheap plastic joiners and rubber hoses. There is a reason why i replace these!! If you've ever looked inside your hoses after a grow, more than likely they will have a build up. This can be acidic salt, and can drastically alter the overall ph, can give you a false reading, or worse ph burn your plant, and you wont know why. You can't clean this stuff properly without chemical agents its as simple as that. Think of it as your plants 'photo lab' and everything must be shmick  

*We get back what we put in ...........*



The New Jim Jones said:


> damn, i just blunder around the internet making a fool of myself, "there is only the one" ahaha THE CHOSEN ONE


lol, no fool man, honest mistake, i look at it, and it almost looks like 3 small plants hehe, you wait....... she won't be any higher than what you see now 



MrTokenPuff said:


> Whoa, how am I 4 pages late already lol definitely pulling up a chair


Cheers for being here man!!!



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I am sure you are skunked on some full melt. Here are some pics for you:
> 
> My Stainless Steel tank:
> 
> ...


WOW MO! they are growing fast indeed! just amazing stuff!!! i want to walk under them and brush up against them!! like Cervantes walking through his plantations... A beautiful sight!

I'm still not sure on the stainless idea for a pot?? it is awfully massive, and a couple of plastic pots would be much more suitable for indoors. Not saying it isn't possible, just seems a little extreme.... BUT then again, who am i talking to!? hehe Mo Go for it!  I trust your judgement, i mean as if YOU could go wrong 

Samuarai snips hmmmmmm you'd look fierce mulling with them snippers! watch the fingers!

You know what else is beautiful?

Technology. I just love it when something new comes out as cool as this. This IS insane. $9000!!!? I want one. BTW.... yeah the melt hash has got me lit like a fresh candle. I can't do anything lol.

[video=youtube;uDhAoFBU-pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDhAoFBU-pE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 14, 2012)

oh yea i want one of them


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 14, 2012)

*Current feeding schedule: CYCOFLOWER.**Ratings all at ml per litre.*
*
Grow A + B = 2ml 
*
*B1 Boost = 1ml*

*Silica = 1ml*

*Dr. Repair *( cal/mag and nitrogen boost ) = easy fix for deficiency with balanced PH buffers safe to use at *2ml. 1.5ml *currently to _up_ the mag to compensate for loss from transplant or mild shock.

& *Floralicious* from *G*eneral* H*ydroponics. ( humic acid which oxygenates the nutrients and adds micro-organisms. ) = *.25ml* That equates to *10ml* for my* 40 litre res.* Very potent rich formula so stir in well and make sure you have an airstone to keep agitated.

If you know of the Cyco regime, you may notice my list lacks uptake and *Zyme*. I don't like them, the *Uptake* is cheap and watery and the zyme always left my res feeling slimy. The B1 Boost and Dr. Repair is plenty of back up nitrogen and the base food has plenty of vitamins for root growth, so i thought to myself why have it at all, tried it once 2 grows ago and haven't looked back. My results changed dramatically. A much tastier Erb.

This can and does alternate according to how i read my plant, so stay tuned!!


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Oct 14, 2012)

that peacock is sooo cool! lol...nice pics!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 14, 2012)

Mashew said:


> Great photos!


Thanx man!! You wait till flowering 



monster.green.thumb said:


> that peacock is sooo cool! lol...nice pics!


lol  glad you liked it, wasn't sure if anyone was interested!

gotta check this out guys!!! space jump !! Live right now!!!


[video=youtube;MrIxH6DToXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man!! You wait till flowering
> 
> 
> lol  glad you liked it, wasn't sure if anyone was interested!
> ...


Thats AWESOME!!!!! Its sweet you got to see that.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey flow I was wondering if I could get your take on how you cure and dry. We all focus on the growing part and we all know if you dont dry it right it doent matter how big it was. So with you having some of the best bud around whats your meathod? I normaly just line hang for a few days then slow dry in jars but I feel like there is better ways. Thanks!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *Current feeding schedule: CYCOFLOWER.**Ratings all at ml per litre.*
> *
> Grow A + B = 2ml
> *
> ...


cheers legend! Are you able to tell me (again, sorry mate!) what bloom nutes you use. So far i remember bloom a+b, potash, swell and sugar rush...am i missing something?? Im goin to go put all this stuff on hold at the shop so i can pick it up early in the new year


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, and XL...


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 14, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> Hey flow I was wondering if I could get your take on how you cure and dry. We all focus on the growing part and we all know if you dont dry it right it doent matter how big it was. So with you having some of the best bud around whats your meathod? I normaly just line hang for a few days then slow dry in jars but I feel like there is better ways. Thanks!


I agree with line drying, i lay the small stuff in my green net. You can't beat line drying for that perfect cola look  I'll take some snaps of some primos tonight with the update! Curing in Jars is a must  Good man, replace the air every 6 hours or so kinda thing, and let the sit all night closed up in the dark. You get more stink out of the bud in my opinion.



Scrogreen said:


> Thats AWESOME!!!!! Its sweet you got to see that.


I was amazed i was awake and didnt miss a thing! i was watching both live US and the Aus version 30 mins behind. That guy is a living legend!. WOW.




eastcoastmo said:


> cheers legend! Are you able to tell me (again, sorry mate!) what bloom nutes you use. So far i remember bloom a+b, potash, swell and sugar rush...am i missing something?? Im goin to go put all this stuff on hold at the shop so i can pick it up early in the new year


You are correct. 

Bloom A+B, potash first 3 weeks, swell after week 3, Dr. repair if needed, don't hit it with B1 boost in flowering i really see no point unless you want a bright green plant when you goto dry! Yes and suga rush. I quite like the pineapple rush from General hydro aswell. Both nice additives and not overwhelming. People swear it's genuine Jack Herer with the strong citrus after taste and insane buzz!


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I agree with line drying, i lay the small stuff in my green net. You can't beat line drying for that perfect cola look  I'll take some snaps of some primos tonight with the update! Curing in Jars is a must  Good man, replace the air every 6 hours or so kinda thing, and let the sit all night closed up in the dark. You get more stink out of the bud in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed i was awake and didnt miss a thing! i was watching both live US and the Aus version 30 mins behind. That guy is a living legend!. WOW.


Well At least I know Im doing something right! haha

That dudes name will live forever!


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a question for the masta and others......

How thick/full is too much? This current grow I have going now, well how do I put it, is just mad!! The first round using UC was a bit of a learning curve, but now that I have eliminated all organic material from my system, the results are beyond words! Roots are pure white and MASSIVE! Growth rate is out of this world! I have 2 plants, and they have been drinking 6-8 gallons per day for the past week now! I go in and prune leaves at will, and then come back the next day to a canopy that looks like I was never there the day before! 

My question is though, how full of a plant is too full and going to hamper my yield? I have never in my years of growing ever grown plants with such vigor and health and think I need to do a major prune job before I flip. I need to flip this week though, as I am getting scared of how full the canopy is already and I can only raise my 2 lights another ~18 inches or so.(shouldn't be a big issue for height as the clone didn't stretch much if at all in transition last round.

Any insight would be stellar! I will post some updated pictures tomorrow to show you what I mean. I left the camera at the mrs. this weekend and couldn't take any tonight. 

ps. I can barely close my hand around the stalk and the plants are ~1.5 feet tall! 
pss. I really wish that FM and myself could compare the results from the 2 different grow methods. Both seem to be the top niche of hydro though to say the least! Unfortunately, due to having different lighting in itself wouldn't be close enough of a comparison for most. Cheers my green thumbed brother from down under!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I agree with line drying, i lay the small stuff in my green net. You can't beat line drying for that perfect cola look  I'll take some snaps of some primos tonight with the update! Curing in Jars is a must  Good man, replace the air every 6 hours or so kinda thing, and let the sit all night closed up in the dark. You get more stink out of the bud in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps mate! Really looking forward to using your method hey! Just a tad excited


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey bro, what's your opinion on hermie seeds? Ive got a stack of some of the best looking seeds ive ever seen off a plant that got stressed and hermied on me. I havent had the heart to throw them away as they came from a plant with old school top genetics. Im considering growing one and taking some pollen to seed up a branch on my other similar strain...you reckon it's worth trying or should i just fuck the seeds off all together?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 15, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I have a question for the masta and others......
> 
> How thick/full is too much? This current grow I have going now, well how do I put it, is just mad!! The first round using UC was a bit of a learning curve, but now that I have eliminated all organic material from my system, the results are beyond words! Roots are pure white and MASSIVE! Growth rate is out of this world! I have 2 plants, and they have been drinking 6-8 gallons per day for the past week now! I go in and prune leaves at will, and then come back the next day to a canopy that looks like I was never there the day before!
> 
> ...


Hey Slanty! great question! and i think i can answer it.. If you look at some growth during the first stages of flowering and some isn't as nice green, and spindly growing with not much tightness going on... I snip them off. I make room up top by spreading things out even if it's messy, it looks neat-ish in the end. You can be too bushy... and by seeing your plants last time, i'd say you coiuld be going down that path!! Too bushy plants don't breath, hold bacteria and fungus, and just plain outright room hoggers. There are a few who 'mainline' I think some go a bit over-board and not necessary to do everything but the tops.... once you start cleaning up a majority of the once were smalls will then turn into bigger, soon to be beautifuls 

If you are lifting up leaves and some are wet.. start to think about worrying and preventing further i'd say! That is a sign of a not breathing plant. Moisture like that is ok in veg.... come flower, a whole new ball game..

You will really be able to tell when flowering is a couple of weeks in and see the buds sizes and progress throught the grow-room. I get a few different characteristic heads in my tent, and would you believe they almost always end up in the same spot!



eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks heaps mate! Really looking forward to using your method hey! Just a tad excited





eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, what's your opinion on hermie seeds? Ive got a stack of some of the best looking seeds ive ever seen off a plant that got stressed and hermied on me. I havent had the heart to throw them away as they came from a plant with old school top genetics. Im considering growing one and taking some pollen to seed up a branch on my other similar strain...you reckon it's worth trying or should i just fuck the seeds off all together?


My original skunk had a slight hermie trait but only under stress. If you are careful with some hermie strains, they can be the best. I've had hermie smoke i thought was laced!! lol I tend to stay clear from hermies as the big seeds arentt the only ones you can see. Once a plant has hermied and seeded it can grow miniature tiny brown seeds throughout ALL the buds. Not just big noticeable ones. They can change the entire flavour, and be a nasty hidden surprise if you didn't catch it early on.

Seeds scare me. I've grown some insanely great outdoor smoke from seeds, but it's not a guarantee i can wager on, i like quick easy clones, one day i will give my skunk seed another go! I got 1 nice apple seed from my old outdoor of my last strain... ( maybe w.w. deinite skunk to it though so could be wrong )


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 15, 2012)

Day 4 Veg 

Training time. ALREADY!!!!???

get some thin wire, and bend away! make some long hooks and hook them under the rim of the pot. This is to create my beginning arms that will create my entire bushes profile. These will grow up, be trained and topped even further.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking awesome already man  

cheers for your opinion too mate, i'm thinking i may try one and see how it goes and if it turns out hermie i'll ditch the rest! Will be an interesting experience i guess lol. 

Two of my biggest and best plants i grew from a female that produced 4 almost black seeds. I would really love to get that shit again but alas DJ short doesnt have them any more


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2012)

Best plant I ever grew came from big black seeds that were almost the size of peas!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmm very interesting...experiment time next i think


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 16, 2012)

gotta love the big apple seeds 

Here we are at day 6 vegging. Things got a little out of ballance so i did an early flush. By out of balance i mean, leaves vigor was deteriating and there was a slight loss in colour, It should hold now, all the new growth is perky and fresh bright green. She's taking off now. There is no stopping her.

Got some nice nug shots of what i'm smoking on  A priiiiimo UVB cola, down to about the halfway mark, where you pull the nug open and inside is nothing but mature ripe trichomes and mass stickiness! Enjoy. Also a couple of shots of my outdoor after some hardcore Lst'ying


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 16, 2012)

very nice. how many uv bulbs do u have in there? are the results noticeable?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2012)

Which one is in and which one is out? hehe


That is some nice green you have on your crystals! I want to see some pure white hash from that stuff!


Mmmmmmm hash 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha lol Mo, nice green on your crystals  soooo true though, they are some damn frosty nugs you got there Flowa! 

Even your outdoory is looking great too


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 16, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> very nice. how many uv bulbs do u have in there? are the results noticeable?


Thankyou  I use 1 UVB lamp, i notice a huuuuuge difference over the mainly expose heads. Resin content, and flavour change character dramatically. I keep forgetting, not morning smoke. Can't do anything on it and your eyes...... dead giveaway if you can open them that is Bloodshot red stoney eyes TO THE MAX. A1 Sleep meds for sure. Huge content of amber resin and alot more densly packed on those buds.



Mohican said:


> Which one is in and which one is out? hehe
> 
> 
> That is some nice green you have on your crystals! I want to see some pure white hash from that stuff!
> ...


lol  good one Mo!, Ohh he slipped another in there  I did a white hash run i believe a few grows ago, i had to use the 20 micron bag and got almost pure white/creamy hash! So it is possible, however i have enough hash and erb for a bit now  Put it this way..... I've NEVER been this whacked in all my life. This erb is so intoxicating i wish i could take it everywhere and share it with everyone! People can pull out top grade nug, and just the smell alone from a baggie will most likely over-power the other top grade smell. It's Putrid, my mates tell me they have no clue how i get away with the smell. I just think it's because it's looked after so it produced the best that it could, or maybe i had it in such harsh conditions that it forces more resin on the plant in order to protect itself against my dry storm environment. I guess noone will ever know for sure, but in my heart I'm so proud of it i treasure each inhalation  

I will keep this strain going for a while longer, i think my neighbours honestly think that the smell is coming from the strange plants around our yard... come to think of it, we do have a type of pine tree that oooozes heaps of that sappy stuff and the tree does give off quite a unique citrus/jack semi smell kinda.. and lavender bushes everywhere 

Morning rant 

Good Morning Mo and everyone or whatever the time maybe wherever you all are!



eastcoastmo said:


> Haha lol Mo, nice green on your crystals  soooo true though, they are some damn frosty nugs you got there Flowa!
> 
> Even your outdoory is looking great too


Haha thanx man they are my fave nugs for sure.... between my mrs and I we haven't even smoked 4 grams for the week you have 1 and you walk away.... You Walk away!! or you goto sleep it's quite simple really. 1 Bong relaxation and 2 bongs semi-hallucinogenic for maybe 5 minutes before heavy skunk induced coma lol You bump off walls and forget to breathe  

Memories........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol sounds awesome man, so keen for mine to finish now just so i can get whacked again, havent been for ages! Must be nice only having one hit and being so stoned its not advisable to have another without fear of passing out  thats the best erb in my opinion 


Cheers for the rep too buddy, im in awe of your grows and your helpfulness is so appreciated man


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh dear....... how much of this canopy do I need to remove..... the horror!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the hash HashMasta!

Hey Slanty - what does your air stone look like? That is a ton of bubbles! Killer roots my man 


Pollenated bud:








Malawi Gold-F x Mozambique Poison-M


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 17, 2012)

I was thinkin the same thing Mo! What are you using to get those bubbles!??!? Looks AWESOME!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Love the hash HashMasta!
> 
> Hey Slanty - what does your air stone look like? That is a ton of bubbles! Killer roots my man
> 
> ...


Nice work Mo, that should be a wicked strain! Are you going to back cross it to stabilse the strain?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 18, 2012)

Crazy shite!!! amazing Slanty! Go hard or go home ey!! keep it up, i'm sure you'll clean the canopy up just right, it always works out in the end 







Mo! that is a work of art  I was looking at those fat pods thinkin they looked like seeds! glad i was right! good luck with all that, you do amazing work, and it's awesome to see such a unique and different style using the same camera as me 







Wow. Beautiful!

Day 7 tonight! gone from this....... she looks like she's struggling a little but she's fine! under the small flouro i played around with the lighting a little towards the end tricking her into a mild flower state to boost her nodes, and i may have gone a lttle over-board, but she'll be big that's for sure.







*to this in 1 week. You all seen it *















a couple of nug shots ofcourse for all your viewing pleasure.... oh and a baby jack i cut the other day.... Better than throwing it away hey Mo  ........ trying to get a little creative here  it's hard when Jack knocks you out 5 times a day







bit of some mixed grade bubble, the piece i'm holding is 73 micron fresh/frozen. It's awesome. I took pics but after i uploaded, and now it's good nighty nitey!! i'll catch up with all of you in fairy land 



















Thanx to all for being here! Hope you enjoy my pics!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2012)

The pleasure is all ours my man  nothin like waking up to some good bud porn  and yours never disappoints!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't wait to use your method to grow some dank in one week! hehe


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 18, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> The pleasure is all ours my man  nothin like waking up to some good bud porn  and yours never disappoints!!


A great start to the day then  Good Morning all!, OHH actually it just passed midday. another animal outing today, beautiful sunny spring weather, birds chirping, plants growing 

I hope everyone enjoys their day, and may the Marijuana Gods be with you 



Mohican said:


> I can't wait to use your method to grow some dank in one week! hehe


I can't wait to see you use it!! Remember plastic plastic and more plastic  I'm starting to read some reports of metals being reactive over time in growing environments, so keep in mind plastic is easiest and most manageable and won't react with anything you need to do with your experimenting  Have fun Mo!

Enjoy my bubble porn, had to melt some down on a couple of screens in my trusty Glycerin pipe. Can't even finish it. Potent and tasty to the MAX. Glad i still got a couple of grams of this stuff. Better than last batch, not quite as full melt but that to me helps with iut burning in the screens and stops it running into the actual bowl when it liquifies


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


>


stoner thought of the moment. "and i thought he was a black guy this whole time." lmfao.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 18, 2012)

that does look dank tho. i cant wait till i get to make mine.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2012)

Well Flowa, after all the stuffing around and shit not working to begin with, it looks like both my little girls are hermies  this is why i never use bag seed but i had no other choice a the time, they were the only ones that grew! I'll post up some pics when i get a chance, i'd be grateful for your opinion on if im right or not! Cheers mate


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that eastcoast. Where do you normaly get your seeds or plants from? Do you think it was a gene prob?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheers mate im pretty gutted hey. These seeds were from a mates plant that i thought was polinated by a male in his next door neighbours backyard but im now thinking his plant was hermie as he said they were female seeds when he bought them. Ive got seeds from high grade and demon seeds and while they all popped, i gave them too much love and killed them, hence why i went for the bag seed as they took off like no mans business. I'll go take a pic of what i think are male pods on the females..and maybe you can confirm for me as well?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 19, 2012)

go for it Easty... worth a look ofcourse, but i always stick with clones, but even clones can have issues if someone has pushed it too far at some point i guess. My first strain showed a few bananas but _*never*_ seen 1 seed throughout the entire harvest and it was top knotch smoke. Some people on riu saying nah man gone to seed, shes buggered now, too long..... i wouldn't listen as i had taken an earlier taste off and found no isses at all. Through thorough research i found it is possible to find some seed flowers unable to reproduce or further pollinate a female plant and not have viable pollen. It's like double canceling itself out or something?! I put the bananas in my strain down to pushing it too hard. If you try to force a plant into growing too fast you can force it to seed female/male it doesn't matter. If you push it past the limit of no return the plant will want to die and during that time it may just want to throw out male balls..... The soil will over-toxify, and the plant will see this as no good soil, stop taking up nutrients and might not look to over fed as the result but will try to seed as a last resort so then seeds will drop and move further down the track.... hopefully.... A bit of mother nature thrown out there 

Just maybe this could of been the case but anyway 

I'm waiting for my light to come on, i'm running 20/4


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks bro, while im pretty gutted, im still going to keep them going, hell any smoke is better than none right? 

It will be interesting to see what comes out of them actually as the snoke i had off the original mother was fantastic, hence why i took the chance in the first place. 

Im trying to get a pic but cant work out how to take a macro shot with my DSLR. I know it can do it as my brother in law showed me when i first got it lol. I'll keep trying hey 

cheers for the perc up mate, i needed it hey


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 20, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks bro, while im pretty gutted, im still going to keep them going, hell any smoke is better than none right?
> 
> It will be interesting to see what comes out of them actually as the snoke i had off the original mother was fantastic, hence why i took the chance in the first place.
> 
> ...


look for the little flower on your camera. anything to do with focus mode.... you may need a macro lens with a DSLR if you only have an optic lens... Bu i could be wrong, if it's digital it can do it no problem  DSLR's sometimes have super macro mode...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah ive been looking all arvo bro, i know it can do it but fuck do you think i can find it...nup lol

man ive got everything crossed that im wrong hey! Will know soon enough though. Just spewin because the buds are really starting to come along nicely. Im really hoping that its just a calyx in the corner of the node...but i dunno hey. Will try figure out this camera to get a decent shot!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 20, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah ive been looking all arvo bro, i know it can do it but fuck do you think i can find it...nup lol
> 
> man ive got everything crossed that im wrong hey! Will know soon enough though. Just spewin because the buds are really starting to come along nicely. Im really hoping that its just a calyx in the corner of the node...but i dunno hey. Will try figure out this camera to get a decent shot!


best thing in the world.... the net  google the model no. and owners manual, or macro mode and you'll have it in no time  I'd love to see


----------



## zibra (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty nice setup my brotha...happy grow!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

looking good mate subbed up well done!


----------



## Pablito113 (Oct 20, 2012)

The nute rez looks like the constellation "Tralfamadore"


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey flow! Whats your thoughts on foilar feeding?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> looking good mate subbed up well done!


Thanx mate! glad to have you here 



Scrogreen said:


> Hey flow! Whats your thoughts on foilar feeding?


I agree with foliar feeding with small plants, during the beginnings of vegging and never during flowering ofcourse. I don't do it myself other than on my clones but in my indoor tent i like to keep it clean and smelling like it should so i keep feeding to systemic. I do know that plants love a good foliar feed as they uptake the nutrients directly, you can burn easily also, so another reason to be careful or stay clear.



Pablito113 said:


> The nute rez looks like the constellation "Tralfamadore"


Lost me 

Day 10 Vegging, I'm not entirely happy with the health, something is not right. I think something to do with almost turning to bud under the small gro-lux tubes with a couple of days being darkness a little longer than they should of, only bevause of inspection and so forth, gotta do what i gotta do, should be ok though, and take off sooner or later, i'm still in front just her health needs to pick up or i won't be expecting quality like i have in the past. I need to make lush green new growth for her to even out and photosynthesize. Her original leaves are looking rather dismal by my standards.

Couple of pics of my outdoor also, going strong during it's first stages of early flowering. She may or may not re-veg during daylight savings, i have in the past have had plants half bud, re-veg and then finish by filling out some amazing thick branches with masses of bud shoots. either way should be a blast to watch.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I'm pretty sure they are hermies and I finally worked out how to do a macro shot....I even have a macro lens apparently 

Here's the shot of what i think look like TESTICLES! FUCK. 





[/URL] [/IMG]

And here's one of what was, until yesterday, two lovely flowering ladies....but are now known as shemales! 





[/URL] [/IMG]

Shit just realised, sorry those pics are MASSIVE! 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure you will all confirm for me!

And Flowa, Your baby isn't looking too good at all, just doesn't quite look happy like the last one! Your outdoory is looking nice but your indoor is looking a tad sad  Hope she bounces back quick for you bro!!

Edit- how the fuck do you get the pics to show up like yours Flowa?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone know about la femme or dutch master reverse? Contemplating picking up a bottle before the flowers open and see if i can stop them seeding up....or am i fuckin dreaming and will have a shit load of seeds??


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 20, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well I'm pretty sure they are hermies and I finally worked out how to do a macro shot....I even have a macro lens apparently
> 
> Here's the shot of what i think look like TESTICLES! FUCK.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, correct all round  , definitely hermies there  damn looks like she'll be an even spread between seeds and bud.... damn.

Yeah my indoor is looking sad indeed, She most definitely did not like the transition to flower back to veg... I was thinking a couple of days wouldn't hurt but both plants were beginning to flower. Wish me luck bigtime. I just have to sustain her for another week of good growth and the new growth from then on will/should be lush. It could be my nutrients yet. Ph is fine, and she is drinking around 5 litres per day, well in addition to evaporation... It's hard to see from these pics, but the smaller new growth is actually fine, it's just the older stuff now i think she's back into growing as i've seen some small branches starting to shoot upwards now, so thats a massively good sign.  She doesn't have to be 100% healthy at this stage as i' super early in grow time, and have ample time to catch up and have a mass of healthy leaves. after all everything you see on the plant now gets chopped off eventually anyway. It will be quite the unco grow and if all pulls through nearly anything is possible! 

Lesson learnt on being more careful with the lighting times and i could of planted a little more early, but again i wasn't sure when the inspection was. I will make the best of the situation and shortly regain control. Will I?? 

Edit:
I've removed the ducting forcing evaped cooled air into the tent.... this could be hindering the climate.... to much moisture down low in the tent, not enough heat to push it up..... i am running an air cooled hood and battling warm spring coming onto summer days


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 20, 2012)

my afternoon snack 

I had to share this, as i peeled this open the funk reached the bedroom quickly and my mrs was soon at my feet sniffing to her delight lol! Some of these buds reached Maximum Flowa likings and some of the calyxs were nearly impossible to mull they were swollen and looked seed ridden but just full of sticky awsomeness.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks mate, my worst fear confirmed  im going to try spraying with la femme and see if it at least delays the seeding so i can have at least some decent smoke! 

Ive got my fingers crossed for you too mate, im sure your girl will pick up soon enough and you'll have another monster on your hands  good luck with the grow over summer too mate, hope you dont have to use the a/c too much to keep it cool!

edit- woah bro those nugs are almost white lol. They're some serious scissor breaking nugs


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2012)

I wish I could grow pure hash! 








Here is a WOG update:











Here is the sad cola:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2012)

Keep forgetting I took this shot for you!


Tripod with zoomed macro:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2012)

Mo that is just amazing hey! You have got one hell of a chopping job coming up lol. At least the outcome will be worth it though, i reckon you're looking at 3-4lb easy  top job mate!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 22, 2012)

Mo that is Phenomenal! amazing just doesn't cut it

Here is my outdoor!! She may be flowering really early but she should re-veg in the next couple of weeks hopefully, if not just a small Jack Skunk plant, either way a few free buds 















Here is my indoor girl! she is picking herself back up now, i actually came to the conclusion i had a mild case of root slime. I have no idea how, i clean everything very thoroughly, anyway i dosed her with Fungarid, flushed her completely again, and gave her fresh Base at 2ml each and some Dr. Repair @ 1ml. She has already perked up, i removed all dead growth and you can clearly see new growth/shoots that are healthy and now moving along nicely. Look closely on a couple of the Macros and you can easily see the early 'preflowers' where the calyx has swelled and created 2 white pistils, not 1. A goopd sign of a plant that has excess flowering hormones built up. I will burn them up with 24 hr light over the next few days to kick her back into flat out mode.

But for day 10 Veg can't complain really....  i'm miles in front, and she's spreading out like a sex goddess. It's more like i'm at day 20!! she's flying along.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2012)

Great to see her coming back to life bro, knew it wouldn't take long  

Your outdoory will take off soon too, days only just starting to get long enough for consistent growth, theres still 3 and a bit moths of solid growing to do 

Im heading out to pick up some budwise this arvo, apparently i may be able to save my shemales and get some half decent smoke from them  i have everything crossed hey!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 22, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great to see her coming back to life bro, knew it wouldn't take long
> 
> Your outdoory will take off soon too, days only just starting to get long enough for consistent growth, theres still 3 and a bit moths of solid growing to do
> 
> Im heading out to pick up some budwise this arvo, apparently i may be able to save my shemales and get some half decent smoke from them  i have everything crossed hey!!


 Yeeeeah  thanx man! A few more days and she will get alot more bushy. She may look bare now, but i'm really quite happy with her structure, very wide and has given me alot more branches to play with. Alot more room also. I think the tent is another 20cm on the old one barely noticeble by lens but inside the tent is a nice stretch. 600 seems to fill her great

Up to you bout budwize man  I have heard of these female helpers.... Budwize.... tiny little bottle gotta mix it up and spray the buds, it's 'supposed' to make the hairs non viable for pollen.

Bit of a gimmick. Actually it is a gimmick, best save your money man i've seen people give that stuff a go, it's far from mother nature, and scientifically impossible. There is no way of going back from hermie unfortunately, we just scrap the seeds to save someone else the hassle..... Very VERY rarely can a hermie be worth keeping, yeah you can get a bit of smoke, but a plant growing seeds i putting 95% of its energy into doing just that. Save the Heartache and $ source a clone from someone close, or try again and sex a couple of small plants early on to see if they are genuine female, then re-veg and clone  

Really quite simple, and no harder than actually planting a plant


----------



## WattSaver (Oct 22, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this thread, and I am duly impressed. It was the term Hempy that caught my attention. I&#8217;ve been grown&#8217; with the standard passive hempy buckets for the past doz or so grows. But I&#8217;ve never heard of an active hempy.

I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve fully explained this in another thread,,,, From the photos and text I assume you have a bucket in a bucket. 
Is the lower bucket the rez also? Or is the rez separate?
Do you have the bottom 2&#8221; of the perlite bucket down into the rez? Or is that not necessary with the top feed ring?

Just trying to wrap my head around this. To me it seems to be a DWC cross bubbleponic with a friggin&#8217; huge perlite net basket. Rep+


----------



## arandomhero05 (Oct 22, 2012)

hey man im just trying to wrap my head around your system fully...thinkin about putting something like this together.....so what you have is pretty much an automated hempy bucket right?...the only difference is you use two buckets instead of one?....so does your outside and inside bucket always have a couple inches of water in them?...and that water uses gravity to drain every time the water cycle starts?


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey flow! Outdoor is looking great! Indoor is lookin much better. Glad to hear and see. One thing I havnt seen in your grow is how you like your climate? Do you stick with the norm of 70ish temp (sorry I forgot you go by c, I think that you have said 22 in the past?), 50% humidity, or do you like different guidelines? Also thoughts on CO2? You know I like to ask a ton of questions! Thanks man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yeeeeah  thanx man! A few more days and she will get alot more bushy. She may look bare now, but i'm really quite happy with her structure, very wide and has given me alot more branches to play with. Alot more room also. I think the tent is another 20cm on the old one barely noticeble by lens but inside the tent is a nice stretch. 600 seems to fill her great
> 
> Up to you bout budwize man  I have heard of these female helpers.... Budwize.... tiny little bottle gotta mix it up and spray the buds, it's 'supposed' to make the hairs non viable for pollen.
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, not to sure now what i'll do as its too late to put down any more in my system, its getting waaaay to hot where the tent is so keeping these are my only option. Ive got an outdoor option as well but that wont be good till next year and i need some before then. Im not expecting a miracle mate, just hoping if i do get the spray it may inhibit the pollen release and give me a little extra bud. I do remember the bud that i got the seeds from originally was pretty damn nice so its at least smokable! Still so gutted though hey  but its my own fault!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2012)

Well mate i went out to the hydro shop and the guy gave me some la femme as he felt bad for my predicament, we'll see how it goes hey! He was pretty confident it should work, so heres hoping.

I also showed him your last grow too mate and he was just as amazed as i was at how perfect it looked. He's been growing for 28 years and said it was the best looking plant he'd ever seen, he was also very impressed that you are using old school genetics and said keep up the good work, he wants me to keep showing him your updates when i go in


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 23, 2012)

WattSaver said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread, and I am duly impressed. It was the term Hempy that caught my attention. I&#8217;ve been grown&#8217; with the standard passive hempy buckets for the past doz or so grows. But I&#8217;ve never heard of an active hempy.
> 
> I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve fully explained this in another thread,,,, From the photos and text I assume you have a bucket in a bucket.
> Is the lower bucket the rez also? Or is the rez separate?
> ...


Haha lol  You are spot on with all  very clever. The res is separate, but i try not to completely fill my res and that stays at just below the bottom of the bottom bucket. A very simple free-flowing automatic feed system. The perlite just acts as a perfect medium for the 'aero' roots. I say aero as they are indeed more like bubbleponics rather than DWC.

When i started this way i was amazed myself. It seems i was onto a winner of a system, and i had an awesome teacher. I just thrown my obsession on top



arandomhero05 said:


> hey man im just trying to wrap my head around your system fully...thinkin about putting something like this together.....so what you have is pretty much an automated hempy bucket right?...the only difference is you use two buckets instead of one?....so does your outside and inside bucket always have a couple inches of water in them?...and that water uses gravity to drain every time the water cycle starts?


There shouldn't be water in the bottom, well any more than a small drizzle, i cycle feeds so often that nothing sits stagnant and is thoroughly oxygenated by a good air stone in the res. As the feedrings flow down everything just returns back to the res via a large 19mm return line with a tap at the base of my bottom pot. It all makes perfect sense when you have a good look when its all setup. It took me a little while to get my head around it thats for sure, so don't feel dumb!




Scrogreen said:


> Hey flow! Outdoor is looking great! Indoor is lookin much better. Glad to hear and see. One thing I havnt seen in your grow is how you like your climate? Do you stick with the norm of 70ish temp (sorry I forgot you go by c, I think that you have said 22 in the past?), 50% humidity, or do you like different guidelines? Also thoughts on CO2? You know I like to ask a ton of questions! Thanks man!


Great questions!  I am obsessed with my climate conditions. I might move my tent 2-3 times around the room each grow to find the 'right spot' I Like my temps at around 26-28 degrees c light on with 55 - 60% humidity. Its surprisingly consistent in my grow setup. My product has always turned out very similar in structure, smoke quality so i try to stick with what works according to the seasons. I use the air-cooled hood for summer and evap cooler for the ambient temps. Lights off i don't see a drop of any more than 6-8 degrees, the house stays warm.




eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, not to sure now what i'll do as its too late to put down any more in my system, its getting waaaay to hot where the tent is so keeping these are my only option. Ive got an outdoor option as well but that wont be good till next year and i need some before then. Im not expecting a miracle mate, just hoping if i do get the spray it may inhibit the pollen release and give me a little extra bud. I do remember the bud that i got the seeds from originally was pretty damn nice so its at least smokable! Still so gutted though hey  but its my own fault!





eastcoastmo said:


> Well mate i went out to the hydro shop and the guy gave me some la femme as he felt bad for my predicament, we'll see how it goes hey! He was pretty confident it should work, so heres hoping.
> 
> I also showed him your last grow too mate and he was just as amazed as i was at how perfect it looked. He's been growing for 28 years and said it was the best looking plant he'd ever seen, he was also very impressed that you are using old school genetics and said keep up the good work, he wants me to keep showing him your updates when i go in


much appreciated man! and good luck with everything, my heart goes out to you! i just wish i could throw a nug your way man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha cheers dude, the thought is really nice hey  

I'm serious about the dude at the hydro shop too man, we both stood there for about 10 mins shaking our heads in amazement. This guy has helped me out immensley over the last 14 years and he has also seen most of my grows so i trust what he says. I'll always spend money in his shop for that reason


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Flowa, did you say that you flush your system each week? Do you use anything like florakleen to flush it with?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 23, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha cheers dude, the thought is really nice hey
> 
> I'm serious about the dude at the hydro shop too man, we both stood there for about 10 mins shaking our heads in amazement. This guy has helped me out immensley over the last 14 years and he has also seen most of my grows so i trust what he says. I'll always spend money in his shop for that reason


lol  thats awesome! trust me, i find my woman looking at her by herself all the time, and i always look forward to the light coming on so i can check up on her... I amaze myself..... believe me.



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, did you say that you flush your system each week? Do you use anything like florakleen to flush it with?


I was using florakleen for a couple of grows to see a difference in end smoke quality, and to be honest i had no issues with my very first grow which i did according exactly to what my teacher wanted, even if i didnt want to, it was a learning experience, and i'm glad i listened, even if it it felt like i was being brutal. 
I flushed with plain water for only 3 days the first grow i ever did. Should of gone 4 maybe 5 but this perlite system....... i gotta tell ya, it stays clean as a cloud especially if you stay on top of things. 

*FLOWAMASTA'S FLUSHING METHOD!!!*

Yes i flush once a week, i have done more so recently and wasted a fair chunk of nutrient... but all for learning experiences. Things will turn around now.

I flush by turning my bottom bucket tap in the 'closed' position i empty my res and drain the hoses all keeping all fittings on and never taking them off. I fill my res to the absolute brim with fresh ambient temp water, this helps any minute salts break down and dilute. i run my pump with the pot in the closed tap position while the 2 pots slowly fill. Now when you do this for the first time it will all want to float, be careful don't push down on anything as this will only further push everything up and out you just want it to soak up the water as far up to the top as you can so that it reaches 'just' the bottom of the rockwool cube. You don't want to completely soak the cube. That will delay things an even further 3-4 days, you only want the cube to soak up the surrounding moist perlite, That is sufficient moisture.
once everything is soaked be careful when you get to the top ofcourse, open your tap and drain your res, scrub clean rinse and have ready a new fresh and clean res full of fresh water. You want to leave the plant for a minimum of 2 hours so it can take up the fresh water and slightly buffer the ph ready for the next fresh nutrient feed. Every week  if i miss a week i can expect salt build up, but usually each week is fine, i will see salt build up in my measuring cup before my res. Only because it sits still and dries. even if you clean it there will still be some salt.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 23, 2012)

just crossed over day 12...... Now she's lookin better! A good flush and cleaned the slime out. I will give 1 more dose of fungarid at next flush time just top make sure, and keep things happening!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol  thats awesome! trust me, i find my woman looking at her by herself all the time, and i always look forward to the light coming on so i can check up on her... I amaze myself..... believe me.
> 
> 
> I was using florakleen for a couple of grows to see a difference in end smoke quality, and to be honest i had no issues with my very first grow which i did according exactly to what my teacher wanted, even if i didnt want to, it was a learning experience, and i'm glad i listened, even if it it felt like i was being brutal.
> ...


Thanks mate all this info is going straight in my little book  

Dude your girl is looking HEAPS happier now, didnt take long at all


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 23, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks mate all this info is going straight in my little book
> 
> Dude your girl is looking HEAPS happier now, didnt take long at all


yeah man, cheers it was the res slime that was making things go outta whack, lucky i picked it up early, slime is actually more difficult to see in a black container rather than grey so it was easy to see it building up, and as i cleaned it it had a faint fish tank smell. Gone now! good riddance! I believe it was Grow A that was the culprite.... upon examining all my nutrients i found i was accidentally using an older grow A which the micro nutrients had gone off and there was floaties... Grrrrrr even if you don't see them in the measuring cup.... The colour was slightly off.... i was slightly stoned, won't happen again!

Her Vigor has improved ten fold and her new growth is exploding! I really need to think about adding my cyco XL soon  we all know what happens then! doubles in size in 1 week. She's already a lb plant hehe


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2012)

Good stuff mate, you are certainly in tune with how she grows best  

Ohhhh yeah, hit her with the XL mate, watch her explode


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 23, 2012)

She is looking much better flow! Thanks for the great info on flushing! I will hold true to that for sure! So there is 1 thing I am confused about with your set up. You have a sock that keeps the perlite in the top bucket right? Does to roots grow through that sock? I have seen one of your pics that shows crazy roots going through the bottom of the top bucket with the holes in it. Im just a little lost here because if the roots do go through the sock doesnt some of the water get stuck in the think roots and maybe cause problems? I mean dont get me wrong your shit come out great so it cant be causing big problems.


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn, she is bouncing back nicely  Btw Flo, No words can express my emotion to the fact you are sharing your method/s with us all. I'm sure we will see a bunch of followers in the near future. Dank meds galore!!!! Lookin good man. Peace!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good stuff mate, you are certainly in tune with how she grows best
> 
> Ohhhh yeah, hit her with the XL mate, watch her explode


Thanx mate  i try my best to read my grows, you can tell alot by the stance and vigor of your plant, and after examining further seeing some spotting on some dying leaves that gave me the go ahead for treatment for root rot or res slime....

LOL  gotta love the XL, just have to get her a little bigger and some more leaves yet to create a solid buffer, the plant needs to be robust, bushy and very healthy before i attempt XL but only a few mere days away. Flat out from here on i guarantee.

Thanx again for the compliments!



Scrogreen said:


> She is looking much better flow! Thanks for the great info on flushing! I will hold true to that for sure! So there is 1 thing I am confused about with your set up. You have a sock that keeps the perlite in the top bucket right? Does to roots grow through that sock? I have seen one of your pics that shows crazy roots going through the bottom of the top bucket with the holes in it. Im just a little lost here because if the roots do go through the sock doesnt some of the water get stuck in the think roots and maybe cause problems? I mean dont get me wrong your shit come out great so it cant be causing big problems.


Great solid question and compliment  some people say don't flush..... you know what? i don't smoke that erb, tried it, it's comparing butter and cream.

The sock is a mild fabric, it breathes very well, and yes roots do grow though the bottom of the sock, but only during the last few weeks would it reach that far, being almost sealed that far down and completely dark the roots stay moist and healthy but don't grow root hairs ( no need for stability ) They are just in continuous search of more water. Being 100% Perlite and very coarse with sizes ranging from the size of a pea to a thumb nail. and they allow ALOT of room for growing roots, they spread far and wide, filling the entire 50 litre pot. The Pot sock sits flush on the bottom of the inner pot and has drainage holes around *6mm* insize covering the entire bottom of the sock. Then drain down 4 corner holes around *8cm* diameter into the outer pot and down the return line gravity fed back to the res. The entire pot system Must be above the top of your nutrient level to maintain no stagnant water. 



Shaggn said:


> Damn, she is bouncing back nicely  Btw Flo, No words can express my emotion to the fact you are sharing your method/s with us all. I'm sure we will see a bunch of followers in the near future. Dank meds galore!!!! Lookin good man. Peace!!


She is isn't she  Hey i appreciate that! reason why i'm doing this is other styles of growing can be fairly hit and miss. This is easy to maintain, reliable and very VERY consistent. If i can get more people out there growing better quality meds so they don't need to smoke as much then thats a massive bonus for me! Quite frankly the commersh erb around lately that i bump into is almost rubbish. Where's the shiny resin? the smell? and why is some wet still!? Some of these 'growers' need to take a hard look at what they're doing before they try get their product out there, i mean wouldn't they prefer GOOD FEEDBACK?? I know if i got a quart off someone in the past and it was shite then i move along... I've seen shit dried in bunches dried in grow rooms with 6 x 600 watt HPS glowing away till it turns crispified..... i've seen it all. It disgusts me it really does. I'm so glad that there are many connoisseurs out there like me that get it for the quality and grow for the quality! I know Gorge Cervantes wouldn't waste his lungs on an 'average erb' There is a difference between top shelf and bottom and geeez i wish that was obvious to all

Everyone keep up the great work! It's the guys checkin up on these sights growin the Dank after all  I mean research research..... The ones who don't care about quality erb aren't on these sites, cause they are too busy scratching their heads wondering why their shits gone to..... well shit!? commersh do it 1 way, WE GOTTA DO IT ANOTHER. IT'S ONLY RIGHT FOR THE MARIJUANA GODS


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2012)

Very well said mate, could not agree more hey!! 

And totally true bout the XL, been reading up on it and it looks like very potent shit! Pretty sure you've said before that it burns the roots and then the roots thicken and take off again...can't wait to see this shit in action haha. 

Cheets again for all your help and valuable insight bro, i know i certainly appreciate it, i'd love to buy you a beer and chew the fat sometime if we ever get the chance


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very well said mate, could not agree more hey!!
> 
> And totally true bout the XL, been reading up on it and it looks like very potent shit! Pretty sure you've said before that it burns the roots and then the roots thicken and take off again...can't wait to see this shit in action haha.
> 
> Cheets again for all your help and valuable insight bro, i know i certainly appreciate it, i'd love to buy you a beer and chew the fat sometime if we ever get the chance


 GOOD MAN!! likewise....

Here we are Day 13 Veg Part 2: 

The outdoor has been out side since the indoor went in the tent, so she's about 1 week into flower if i counted from when the actual pre-flowers appeared.... she may re-veg.... anyone think so? just coming into daylight savings now.















_*Look at the indoor take off!!! can anyone believe she got this big in 13 days!!!??? That's with a harsh stunting as you've all seen.... That's just showing off Jack.. I also changed to my Dual spec bulb get her bushing out now. Wow soooooo many tips to play with..., just where do i stretch her 
*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2012)

Woooaah dude she's looking fantastic now  WICKED! 

I reckon your outdoory will reveg, my mate's is just starting to show new shoots now...is yours in full sun mate? My mates is in the middle of his yard so only gets shaded just before sun down  

Looking real good though mate, such a beautiful strain too!


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 24, 2012)

Your outdoor girl will reveg. All vary on how fast they bounce back, but once they do, look out  Can't wait to c what the auzzie sun can do for her


----------



## WattSaver (Oct 24, 2012)

yes is should reveg,, and with 4 months of veg time it should recover fine.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woooaah dude she's looking fantastic now  WICKED!
> 
> I reckon your outdoory will reveg, my mate's is just starting to show new shoots now...is yours in full sun mate? My mates is in the middle of his yard so only gets shaded just before sun down
> 
> Looking real good though mate, such a beautiful strain too!


Thanx mate! yeah i hope the outdoory re-veg's, although it doesn't really phase me i've grown plants that flowered that big and pulled average of 2 or more oz varying with weather ofcourse. I don't have to feed the outdoor it's simply organic mix with compost, perlite and hydroton with a small blend of coco blend in the top soil for a fast start i spend a bit of dough on the spoil alone, as i couldn't be bothered with all the hard ass mixing and fermenting my own... or whatever. I'm not after a massive plant, just want to see what Jack can do in the right conditions in good weather outside. I had awesome luck with my super skunk that stank out the block with 3 small plants lol each yielding around 1.5 oz each with only 6 weeks growing outside straight from clones to summer 12 hr light. I just love a good outdoor plant, I hate the bugs but eeh...




Shaggn said:


> Your outdoor girl will reveg. All vary on how fast they bounce back, but once they do, look out  Can't wait to c what the auzzie sun can do for her


Thanx for the positivity  I'll try to follow the sun around it gets full sun untill around 1pm then i have to move her to get maybe another 2-3.... I'll do my best 

here's a shot of my outdoor history............. starting with skunk  this was out of control!! 3 tiny plants i topped 2 and grew 1 clone straight up, all equally yielding surprisingly!! and pure heaven, i couldn't fully go 7 weeks with these as the smell was upsetting the neighbors. But they flowered straight away and were amazingly resinous.











































Hope you enjoyed my outdoor porn! I'm not just an indoor man!! I love my Ganja!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2012)

You are just a perfectionist bro lol. Even your outdoor plant looks hell wicked! 

Im the same with my outdoory's, i use compost and a layer of cow manure with some perlite in the mix too. I also use hydro nutrients and get some pretty nice results! Will make sure i take pics this year so i can show you


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

WattSaver said:


> yes is should reveg,, and with 4 months of veg time it should recover fine.


4 months!? i don't think that long surely...... shit you're right aren't you..... november, december, january = bud + Feb = Bud........* GULP!...... She will be a bit large for my liking.... see how i go. Might have to Bonzai her and train her along a rail or something... i'll have some fun, see if i can hide it too.
*


eastcoastmo said:


> You are just a perfectionist bro lol. Even your outdoor plant looks hell wicked!
> 
> Im the same with my outdoory's, i use compost and a layer of cow manure with some perlite in the mix too. I also use hydro nutrients and get some pretty nice results! Will make sure i take pics this year so i can show you


lol thanx mate! they were some small plants but kept my mrs and i happy for weeks  actually my mrs preferred that smoke over my indoor at the time as that was too strong and made her think too much!? heh chicks. Talk too much more like it. kiiiiiiiding all the ganja babes out there!

Yeah i've used hydro nutrients many times outside, i think the last run i did had 5 plants of that skunk..... the 3 were organic and i had another 2 larger ones that were a few weeks ahead for some earlier smoke and they were force fed hydro nutrients, and i agree that those turned out a little more potent and to my liking. A better more sweet aroma also. However, the organic were a little more harsh and 'pine tasting' the hydro being an almost custom musky yet citrus skunk smell to them. All in all it was amazing to see the same strain that i grew indoors outside and get amazingly different results because of climate conditions, medium i used and weather variables. I notice a hotter climate produces more potent more resinous product. 

*When it comes time for FLOWERING !!!
*
One thing i will say is when i learnt how to grow indoors is when it came time to set flowering height and positioning, i was thinking the canopy was far too close to be safe to the light.... I WAS WRONG. ALWAYS TEST WITH YOUR HANDS TO SEE IF IT'S COMFORTABLE FOR ATLEAST 1 MINUTE UNDER THE LAMP AT CANOPY HEIGHT. The plants can handle heat. Believe me!! but they can't handle TOO MUCH LIGHT. But in order to get MONSTER colas, you HAVE TO HAVE YOUR LAMP AS CLOSE AS SAFELY POSSIBLE. I MEAN AS CLOSE AS YOU CAN HAVE IT WITHOUT STRESSING THE PLANT. With good ventilation you can get by with extra heat and more lumens per square inch. But always test, and maximize your output!! I see too many WATT WASTERS!!! Use the spread of the lamps output, think of why some lights have reflectors. To MAXIMIZE spread so coverage is more even over a given area. The fact is the only position where the lamps output is at maximum efficiency is quite a small and limited area, as to why i scrog the way and shape i do. The lamp is most efficient given the output at around 10-16 inches. NO MORE. If you trail away from that, do not expect colas the size of your fist, the light output simply is not enough. A NEW lamp will also run 2-3 degrees cooler than another lamp that is 30 days old. I've seen the tests.

Where did all that come from?! dribblin away, but hopefully some useful info for some  The hydro shops are either gonna hate me or love me....


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

We hit week 2!!! and off to a Blitzing start. Gong to fill the tent from side to side. That shouldn't be an issue with the amount of side branching!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 4 months!? i don't think that long surely...... shit you're right aren't you..... november, december, january = bud + Feb = Bud........* GULP!...... She will be a bit large for my liking.... see how i go. Might have to Bonzai her and train her along a rail or something... i'll have some fun, see if i can hide it too.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet dude, sometimes i even prefer outdoor hey, depends if ive grown it or not lol. I usually use all organic nutrients (way too fuckin expensive for what they are though) which have always given me a good tasting smoke, i now just use flairform nutes and organic bud enhancers (psychobud) which works just as well! 

So keen to see how big your girl gets man, the size of her already tells me she will be big, only think restricting her is the pot size  f she was in the ground she would be an absolute monster! You could try training her along the fence and pin her to it loosely..ive done it in the past and the plant stayed about 1ft off the pot but stretched about 1.5m in either direction haha. 

Good advice about canopy control too, that will be something i'll have to keep an eye on!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet dude, sometimes i even prefer outdoor hey, depends if ive grown it or not lol. I usually use all organic nutrients (way too fuckin expensive for what they are though) which have always given me a good tasting smoke, i now just use flairform nutes and organic bud enhancers (psychobud) which works just as well!
> 
> So keen to see how big your girl gets man, the size of her already tells me she will be big, only think restricting her is the pot size  f she was in the ground she would be an absolute monster! You could try training her along the fence and pin her to it loosely..ive done it in the past and the plant stayed about 1ft off the pot but stretched about 1.5m in either direction haha.
> 
> Good advice about canopy control too, that will be something i'll have to keep an eye on!!


Gotta love what the sun can do  you just can't beat it. I don't think it matter what nutrients you give them, as long as you don't give too much they seem to do great round these parts.... Mine will stay in the pot incase i need to move her, it's a 36 litre so it should have ample room for even 9 months i would think. Like i said i don't want her too big! lol I already have to make up stories over the fence.!!

Some more Bud Porn for a new page  Just foolin round with my camera and some different temp settings. Amazing to see how different it looks in different lighting and exposure times


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 25, 2012)

[h=3]magnifique!!!![/h]


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx mate  i try my best to read my grows, you can tell alot by the stance and vigor of your plant, and after examining further seeing some spotting on some dying leaves that gave me the go ahead for treatment for root rot or res slime....
> 
> LOL  gotta love the XL, just have to get her a little bigger and some more leaves yet to create a solid buffer, the plant needs to be robust, bushy and very healthy before i attempt XL but only a few mere days away. Flat out from here on i guarantee.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more bro! At the same time its hard to find people who can grow real dang willing to help out the little guys tryn to get there. Im sure everyone will agree with me when I say thank you for your thoughts and input!

And now another question from one of the small guys. haha. So Im more of the over thinker when it comes to growing but I try to run with it. So Im setting up a program for my logging and I have put together 15 questions that i will anwser everyday. Would like to know what you think and if you think I missed anything important. 
1. Does she look happy?

2. Current, high and low temps?

3. Humidity %?

4. How tall?

5. How wide?

6. How deep?

7. How far away from the light?

8. Color of the old and new leaves?

9. Is new air reaching all parts of the plant?

10. Are the leaves perky or droopy?

11. Any signs of mold/mildew or insects?

If so start evasive maneuvers! 

12. Water level in res?

13. PPM in res?

14. PH is res?

15. Is all equipment clean and running as it should?


Smoke easy flow!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2012)

Holy shit Flowa, how frosty are those nugs in the first photos! They look almost like they have a dusting of snow on them haha. That's bloody amazing bro! 

Totally agree about the sun dude and also about the nutes on outdoorys, the less the better. I only ever get to half strength during veg and about 3/4 when in full bloom! Could probably even go a bit less actually


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 25, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit Flowa, how frosty are those nugs in the first photos! They look almost like they have a dusting of snow on them haha. That's bloody amazing bro!
> 
> Totally agree about the sun dude and also about the nutes on outdoorys, the less the better. I only ever get to half strength during veg and about 3/4 when in full bloom! Could probably even go a bit less actually


I know right? Im gettn high just looking at that frost!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> *magnifique!!!!*


Thankyou kindly!! 



Scrogreen said:


> I couldnt agree more bro! At the same time its hard to find people who can grow real dang willing to help out the little guys tryn to get there. Im sure everyone will agree with me when I say thank you for your thoughts and input!
> 
> And now another question from one of the small guys. haha. So Im more of the over thinker when it comes to growing but I try to run with it. So Im setting up a program for my logging and I have put together 15 questions that i will anwser everyday. Would like to know what you think and if you think I missed anything important.
> 1. Does she look happy?
> ...


 Much appreciated man! gotta get the word out there 

_*I'll answer like this: *_

*

1. Does she look happy?
She look incredibly happy. Not 100% health, and i have snipped alot of lower growth of, there's too much plant as it is, i just need her to stretch now  cloning time soon!

2. Current, high and low temps?
currently 21.9

3. Humidity %?
Max gets around 28 degrees c and around 20 ambient... here's a pic off the phone at current temp.
Near perfect 59-60%







4. How tall?
From Base of stem to tips around 16 inches or so

5. How wide?
1.2 metres

6. How deep?
Lost me....... sorry! I'll try.... What you see growing here is not my canopy height, i'm just spreading to get some room so when i clone i can have some more room for more Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud 

7. How far away from the light?
I measured 90cm to glass hood.

8. Color of the old and new leaves?
The older leaves are a lighter green with some yellowish dying off. New growth is perfect 

9. Is new air reaching all parts of the plant?
New air is reaching everywhere.

10. Are the leaves perky or droopy?
They are relaxed, her transition back to veg is a complete success and she's back to throwing out 3 bladed fans, back to her usual stride now. I'm keeping her on a mild diet until next feed which will be a good kick in the res. Including XL This will happen on sunday i think, she will be Huge. So neither droopy nor perky. 

11. Any signs of mold/mildew or insects?
I had 1 spider mite on the small clone i snipped a couple of weeks ago. 1...! I took both plants out, soaked them with garlic and chilli spray which you might be able to see in some pics, some residue was left behind. but i soak the plant with fresh water 2 hours after the soak that washes off anything that might burn during lights on and high temps.
I'm careful, had white flies nearly every grow, but not this time touch wood.... spider mites will be watched out for bigtime.

If so start evasive maneuvers! 

12. Water level in res?
about 8 inches up, (45 litre res)

13. PPM in res?
- Cyco flower is way over the chart from what i've heard, not worth checking in my system, Ph is more crucial, even then i can read the plant pretty well. so i haven't used it since last grow using XL as it drops to around 2-3 PH

14. PH is res?
5.5-6.8

15. Is all equipment clean and running as it should?
You bet. New pump, new hoses, lines, lamp, nutrients, air cooled hood 6 inch fan and even a Brand new Sea Hawk Tent. also running 2 new carbon filters. Also a Moretti Evaporative Air conditioner. for cooling and humidity.​
​

*


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thankyou kindly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow hahaha! I wasnt meaning for you to answer all those but thats awesome! Is there anything else you look ay with your plants besides those questions? Rock out wit your cock out! hahahahahah


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey FlowaMaster - my ugly flower reveg clone is doing great:


Was:











Now:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Your meter reads 3 weeks - what kind of meter is that? Very cool  


Yesterday the Big Clone hit 180 days outside in the trashcan.


Here is one of her colas:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 2 of 12/12:


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a badass thread I'm gonna keep pokin in on it and keep getting awesome tips and tricks from some great growers thanks all you contributors and u FM for starting your thread!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 27, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> wow hahaha! I wasnt meaning for you to answer all those but thats awesome! Is there anything else you look ay with your plants besides those questions? Rock out wit your cock out! hahahahahah


lol  best to answer them i thought, i mean it is my methodology and there may be others out there curious as to if i actually take notice in that sort of thing  Not just a freak after all he says.....  I'll try to remember as i go. 



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMaster - my ugly flower reveg clone is doing great:
> 
> 
> Was:
> ...


No kidding!! Thanx =, The perfect contribution to my thread even if it is outdoor grown!! totally welcome. Most insane and idolized. 


Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - Your meter reads 3 weeks - what kind of meter is that? Very cool
> 
> 
> Yesterday the Big Clone hit 180 days outside in the trashcan.
> ...


Lol haha you seen that did you..... The thing is, my memory is crap. That thing is my failsafe for my memory lol i reset for the grow and she keeps track, although last grow i think something dodgy happened it lost time at some stage and i had to get the callendar out again. Very handy telling me i'm in whatever week.
Ouch  Baseball bat and then some lol



^Slanty said:


> Day 2 of 12/12:
> View attachment 2387491View attachment 2387492View attachment 2387493View attachment 2387494View attachment 2387497


Nice work Slanty!! i dint have any influence on the size of that jungle did i  just incredible! have fun losing your hands in there! I'm sure there's defense mechanisms growing in there 



PutItInTheBowl said:


> This is a badass thread I'm gonna keep pokin in on it and keep getting awesome tips and tricks from some great growers thanks all you contributors and u FM for starting your thread!


Awesome compliment mate!! welcome to the New Age Of Ganja Growing.! (Well actually it's back to basics old school but it's going back i tell ya!!)


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Oct 27, 2012)

looks amazing, as usual. lol. how long have you been growing flowa?


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Nice work Slanty!! i dint have any influence on the size of that jungle did i  just incredible! have fun losing your hands in there! I'm sure there's defense mechanisms growing in there


Just trying to see what this UC setup can really do! Talking about baseball bats; did you see the size of that stalk at the base! Less than 1/2 an inch til it touches the sides of my netpot! Not too shabby for a 30 day veg!(and I think I can cut that down next round) 

I think I can confidently say that I used up every square inch of space in my bud area!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 27, 2012)

You don't think your going to run into issues keeping the root mass healthy for another 2 months?I believe your right in your thinking of cutting veg time down,i will follow along as i'm curious how that dense jungle turns out.Props though on the tree trunk


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 27, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> looks amazing, as usual. lol. how long have you been growing flowa?


Thanx mate  

In general? or for this grow? this grow is on day 16 today since i transplanted the clone, the plant was growing slowly under some gro-lux tubes for around 9-10 weeks to keep her alive. I have been growing indoors for around 2 years, I've had 2 breaks where i stopped growing, felt lost so got back into it and started experimenting more with concentrates and thought..... 'why not eh?' i'm rarely short of erb, and haven't run out since i started growing, that's the main thing!!!

Day 16.... pics were taken yesterday before i passed out and forgot what planet i was on.























Here is my Outdoor, she's begun flowering for sure,.... x your fingers, i can go up a pot size if i really had to, and i was thinking if i need to hide her i'll just set up a camping tent and make it look like i've been outside sleeping  not their business  (landlords)


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely amazing flowa, you've got another beast on your hands.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta,

I need one of those meters! What is is called?

Thanks for the compliment but the girls are growing outside. It is the plant that is amazing not me. Did you see my trim macros on my thread? Used an extra light and my tripod to get some FlowaMasta style shots. Some are posed on a catalog from Fender Guitars and the others on the lid of a canning jar.

How is the weather there? Is it getting warm yet or is it all rainy and gray? It has gotten up to 90 degrees here and zero % RH!

Your outdoor girl is going to go nuts! I wonder if you clipped off the flowers if it would reveg faster? You know me, always trying some weird process to see what happens 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wicked Flowie they're looking great! Indoory really has that vigor to her now  outdoory i was sure was going to reveg...ah well, at least she'll have 4 months to mature lol


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 27, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> You don't think your going to run into issues keeping the root mass healthy for another 2 months?I believe your right in your thinking of cutting veg time down,i will follow along as i'm curious how that dense jungle turns out.Props though on the tree trunk


I don't foresee any issues arising with the roots. If it does, there is always the Heisenberg Tea! Saved my plants last round, but I had root issues much earlier. Keeping the organics out this round completely, so as I stated, I cannot foresee any issues! Should be pearly white all grow! Flush and water change coming at the end of next week. I haven't flushed since I started the veg cycle, although the 2 plants were drinking like no tomorrow so I have more than replenished the full volume and then some several times now.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta,
> 
> I need one of those meters! What is is called?
> 
> ...


Lol, i'll be at your thread straight after 
The therm is a a seasonal in/out hygrometer sounds fance it really isn't by todays tech, and it was only $30 off ebay 

Regarding the re-vegging, i'm not sure?! still alot of learning to do there with all my research in horticulture that is one thing that i haven't read upon.... maybe because in nature re-vegging happens naturally with some plants and e the initial shock of the weather and root transitioning also, what i'm doing isn't quite natural going from an indoor environment to outdoors, alot of variables would be confusing the plant, last year around the same time i had a plant that everyone was saying it's revegging...... i'm thinking it can't be??!! it's been budding for a month!? but sure enough the plant sat in her mid-re-veg/half flower stage for about 2 months and then finished up around january with some MASSIVE THICK long branches!! so maybe that could happen similar top this grow. Here's hoping anyway! The buds were a little stemmy in the centre but they thickened up and flowered out and i got some great smoke!! Would you believe i still have some  ??? YOU BET I DO hehe thanx for the reminder, she's coming out, i'll take some snaps of my old outdoor!! over 2 years old. now howz that for a looooooooong cure  spicy as a mexican chilli..........










eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked Flowie they're looking great! Indoory really has that vigor to her now  outdoory i was sure was going to reveg...ah well, at least she'll have 4 months to mature lol


she may still  possitive thinking!! she may hold on mid auto-flower


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah its always possible dude, specially since its only just going in to growing season now anyway! Nice work on the two year old bud too, the long cure would have it smoking real nice now...kinda like a good Barossa Cab Sav


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 28, 2012)

some shots of a new batch of iso oil.... and some old 2 year cured outdoor bud 

The oil is not quite done yet, i'll let it sit for a while to make sure all the alcohol is evaporated.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you make that oil? Look crazy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2012)

All i have to say is YUM, god damn that honey and bud looks good 

when will they make scratch and sniff for iphone??


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 28, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> How do you make that oil? Look crazy!





eastcoastmo said:


> All i have to say is YUM, god damn that honey and bud looks good
> 
> when will they make scratch and sniff for iphone??


lol  thanx guys!! 

The oil was a Qwiso run ( Isopropyl ALcohol 100% ) I used simple stainless strainer method where i froze the Iso overnight in the freezer, as well as 2 2L coke bottles with the necks cut off and a funnel with 2 coffee filters. I had my erb in the strainer (frozen cold ofcourse ready for iso) and carefully poured the iso straight through the erb making sure i saturate all the erb i ran the entire litre through within about 10-15 seconds i let the solution sit for around 5 minutes to dissolve all trichs in the iso then i filtered through the coffee filters evapped with the help of a fan next to a window in a box tunnel so all fumes go out the window then after a couple of hours it had almost evaporated and there was yellow oil and other contaminants that sat on top like a watery liquid....? weird i thought, i did a wash with water over the top to clean up contaminants then sat next to the heater for a while just to make sure moisture was all gone and the curing could begin, i scrapped it into the can for easy access it will further cure over the next few weeks while i stir it, whip and lightly warm it over the vaporizer. until the consistency is perfect. 

It's not quite what i thought, i didn't yield that much either, but i also haven't tried it, a little skeptical, the smell isn't as nice as my shellite method, not even close at this stage, it was made with just 3-4 0z of bud and trimmings, it looks good, but we'll see........ I think I yielded around 3.8 grams from the 3-4 oz (estimate of erb) but it will drop further i think if there is more alcohol, unless there is some contaminants from the 'gift' erb i was handed. The white milky liquid that was left over after evaporation confused me. It certainly wasn't to do with Iso surely !?.............. i could be wrong, any insight on this??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2012)

Could be white hash oil bro...apparently you get it from super frosty weed! If it sticks around after evap is finished you got yourself the best of the best! I may be wrong so please correct me hey


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 28, 2012)

I have no idea on that either. I have tried to make hash oil b4 but I dont think I used enough trimmings. I will tryn again next time. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 29, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Could be white hash oil bro...apparently you get it from super frosty weed! If it sticks around after evap is finished you got yourself the best of the best! I may be wrong so please correct me hey





Scrogreen said:


> I have no idea on that either. I have tried to make hash oil b4 but I dont think I used enough trimmings. I will tryn again next time. Thanks for the insight!


I Know it wasn't to do with the oil, i actually think it's from the iso, or leftover nurtrient?! in the bud trim i used, as i stated a while back, this was only a trial as i'm 100% convinced on my shellite method as it has no harshness and tastes closest to full melt bubble hash. You can also smoke/boil it on a couple of screens in a pipe. I may have been ripped off with some ISO off ebay..... lucky i didn't do this with my quality fluff from my skunk Jack! 

The white stuff didn't evaporate and what actually did dry up over 1 night smelt like metal and batteries so..... anyones guess, it may have contaminated my oil.......... I May see if i can clean it up with some shellite or something..... Dr. Flowa here we go hehe


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets see how the Outdoor is going..... Jack X is loving the Hot Spring sun!!! There you go Mo! That's how our weather is going lately, sorry i forgot to answer that back then!











































_*Here is My indoor, Natural Hps colour shot just so all of you know i am actually using a HPS, a Dual spec Agro Son-t Phillips bulb. Day 18 Veg, I'm about to do a slightly later than planned flush and introduce XL   wish my measurements luck its going to be a busy monitoring night.*_


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to follow this thread if your going to be showing sunny outdoor shots.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm well forget what i said about the white stuff Flowa, doesnt sound like its a good thing at all, specially if it has a smell like battery acid! 

Your outdoory looks like its goin to go back to veg pretty soon, those hairs are dying off, that used to be a tell tail sign for mine  

Your indoor girl...well what can i say, she looks magnificent, cant wait to see after the XL hey  she's gunna be a big girl!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 29, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> I'm not going to be able to follow this thread if your going to be showing sunny outdoor shots.


Ha  lol, hope nobody minds!! It's just a small play at how Jack skunk grows outside  Glad to have you here matey!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Hmm well forget what i said about the white stuff Flowa, doesnt sound like its a good thing at all, specially if it has a smell like battery acid!
> 
> Your outdoory looks like its goin to go back to veg pretty soon, those hairs are dying off, that used to be a tell tail sign for mine
> 
> Your indoor girl...well what can i say, she looks magnificent, cant wait to see after the XL hey  she's gunna be a big girl!!


Yeah bummer bout the white liquid but better to be safe, i will see how a cleanup goes if the smell doesn't change, it has a mild waxy or carbon type smell at the moment but it is slowly changing.... possitive thinking, the oil substance was a nice consistency and it's quite nicely translucent even a thick blob!

Yes i agree, the outdoory is showing those signs as well as the nodes are so close together the little budlets look like they have a few new 1 blade leaves appearing and white hairs seem to have stopped growing for now... there looks to be a mild frost but nothing to worry about, she looks healthy enough and should turn around nicely.

XL has been added with a fresh nutrient change as well as another dose of FUNGA-RID to make sure i didn't miss any mild slime or bacteria down below, but everything was sparkling clean this round! After adding my XL i guessed my way to a ph of around 5-ish..... Hehe i know, you can't guess, but i've done this enough times now to know a splash is a splash..... After adding XL the Ph drops to below 3, so you want to bring that up, but only slightly, if you wait for the phosphates to react with the phosphorus the phosphates become active and highly oxygenated and the ph slightly buffers its way up to around 4 - 4.5 ish so be careful adding ph up *ESPECIALLY SINCE ADDING SODIUM HYDROXIDE (PH UP) TO PHOSPHORIC ACID (PH DOWN) can have severe reactions in concentrate form!! so do not mix the 2 in the same container!!! Add bit by bit until you are happy with the ph at around 5. As nutrient wears down the Ph will rise toward the end of the weeks cycle as you begin to add fresh water to the res. XL will make the plant VERY thirsty as it burns the root hairs and forces the plant to take on more water as it can't retain it in the roots (repairing), this is time for the roots to build new root hairs (like air pruning) and multiply creating multiple areas of thick root zones able to take on much more water and nutrients. VERY IMPORTANT FACTOR IN MY METHODS. AS TO WHY THIS IS IN RED. 

Nutrient was mixed to full strength base + MY usual additives, i will see a mild tip burn in the next couple of days or even tonight as i'm pushing the plant to the max right now and need her metabolism working at maximum efficiency, The flower stage is quite product hungry and a big plant needs alot more food + alot more water, i'm talking 10-15 LITRES PER DAY!!!

Feel free to copy this section, lets say it's 1/5th of my methods equation. Actually it's more like 1/3, without XL I wouldn't get my extreme stretch and doubling in size in 1 week..........


*


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you sir *tips hat* i have written this down 

Fingers crossed about the liquid bro, hope it turns round for ya


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, I never realized how much water plants like that consumed. 10-15 litres per day is an insane number! Definitely worth it, but just a surprising number.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Ha  lol, hope nobody minds!! It's just a small play at how Jack skunk grows outside  Glad to have you here matey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss where you explained the XL additive you are using? I havnt heard of it b4. Its funny how I was just reading about air/root pruning then you write this. lol. Im thinkin about trying an set up with 100% perlite in a smart pot. Thoughts?

As for your ammmmaazzing looking outdoor, Do you just use LST for her? She looks great! The indoor looks like its back in form and taking off.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 29, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thank you sir *tips hat* i have written this down
> 
> Fingers crossed about the liquid bro, hope it turns round for ya


No worries man, i ditched the smelly white liquid, and the resin-mix is diluting in a small amount of shellite. 

no real loss to me, i got plenty more good stuff to have fun with, i'll stick with my proven method, I see so many people saying this and thats better, you know what? my opinion and i've tried them all now!! The best and purest is the shellite method, you can't beat it for quality, ease of method and taste!! next in line would be a good full melt bubble hash. But i'm telling all the hash lovers out there Shellite has made the closest hash to bubble i've EVER seen. 100% full melt and tastes EXACTLY like the bubble hash, 0% chemical taste, i can pick this shit up and roll it in my fingers, and melt it down to a liquid, and it re-sets to solidified hash, unlike bubble... So glad i found shellite. Makes butane look like childsplay.

Shellite extracted Hash from my last Jack x Skunk. I still got some of this left 













Here is some shards of hash i scraped out of the pyrex dish about a month after evaporation!! Lethal stuff. It all combines together to look like this!!














MrTokenPuff said:


> Wow, I never realized how much water plants like that consumed. 10-15 litres per day is an insane number! Definitely worth it, but just a surprising number.


HA  yes it is alot, but you should keep in mind the plants job is to maximize transpiration (sweat) so alot of that ends up in the room and exhausted. But it is still taken up by the plant herself  if shes not drinking something isn't right and needs adjusting. If your ppms drop and water isnt going down it may not be enough light and she wants more heat and UV, but i dont worry about ppms. Irrelevant in my method.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Damn bro that hash looks potent as! Definitely gunna have to try making it myself when i get some good dank 

Good choice on getting rid of the white stuff too mate, like you said, you got heaps of good stuff to play with so why risk it hey!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 30, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro that hash looks potent as! Definitely gunna have to try making it myself when i get some good dank
> 
> Good choice on getting rid of the white stuff too mate, like you said, you got heaps of good stuff to play with so why risk it hey!


Ooooh yeeeah  gotta love it man!

Surprises everyone that stuff, and when you smoke it its soo smooth you could slip it in a cone here and there and you wouldn't know till 30 seconds after when the normal 'cough' has turned into a convulsive gagging sweating and crying cough lol 

gotta start with Pure quality nug to get it like that 
update is coming.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 18 Veg!! Jack Herer X Old School Skunk!!! she's getting big quick!! and would you look at that!! I guessed my PH adjusters spot on by the looks!! I wish i had one to check actually just to record down for future reference! She grew an outstanding 3-4 inches since last night and her node spacing is absolutely out of this world  I couldn't be happier!! Her nodes are so close together they overlap on the same branch. Thats crazy growth if i do say so myself!

So without further delay. No it's not some fantasy Journal But real life Hydroponic Super-growth!! 18 days and i'm good to clone.































A bit of an artsy pic for Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy crap dude she's exploded!! Looking so good dude


----------



## Downinit (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey flowa. my plants don't seem to be rinking much water in my DWC.. Any ideas?? They seem to be healthy other than being to cloe together but that's due to the getting bigger then i' anticipated.. Your plant looks GREAT as usual!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 31, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy crap dude she's exploded!! Looking so good dude


lol, you wait  thanx for being here for the ride!



Downinit said:


> Hey flowa. my plants don't seem to be rinking much water in my DWC.. Any ideas?? They seem to be healthy other than being to cloe together but that's due to the getting bigger then i' anticipated.. Your plant looks GREAT as usual!!!


much water? how much is that  ? it does depend on the size of the plant/ and or how many, Having the plants close together can create a more humid environment, hows the humidity? If under 60% you should be safe as when the plants get thicker the humidity rises when the lights turn off. They will retain more water and use less. Not always a bad thing either, if you are getting good growth then don't worry to much  if its to crowded and you have spindly shoots here and there, clean it up a bit and let the big ones grow better, you can only be rewarded for helping the plant breathe and in an indoor environment its harder to create a good airflow.


----------



## Downinit (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks flowa!! You always make me feel better! My humidity is about 55% with temps around 76F. I've been afraid to do to much clipping as they are in week 4 of flower so not sure when or even if was a good idea to trim??? Figured I'd ask the masta!! As for water i'm using one 15L bucket and two 11L buckets and between the three every 3 days i add almost 4L total... Seems they should be drinking more than that but, i'm not sure Airflow seems to be good as i can feel the air flow when i stand behind the plants. Any thoughts Masta?


much water? how much is that  ? it does depend on the size of the plant/ and or how many, Having the plants close together can create a more humid environment, hows the humidity? If under 60% you should be safe as when the plants get thicker the humidity rises when the lights turn off. They will retain more water and use less. Not always a bad thing either, if you are getting good growth then don't worry to much  if its to crowded and you have spindly shoots here and there, clean it up a bit and let the big ones grow better, you can only be rewarded for helping the plant breathe and in an indoor environment its harder to create a good airflow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, you wait  thanx for being here for the ride!
> 
> 
> much water? how much is that  ? it does depend on the size of the plant/ and or how many, Having the plants close together can create a more humid environment, hows the humidity? If under 60% you should be safe as when the plants get thicker the humidity rises when the lights turn off. They will retain more water and use less. Not always a bad thing either, if you are getting good growth then don't worry to much  if its to crowded and you have spindly shoots here and there, clean it up a bit and let the big ones grow better, you can only be rewarded for helping the plant breathe and in an indoor environment its harder to create a good airflow.


Bro, i'll be following all the way hey! Love watching your grows and the methodology you use, you treat them they way they need to be treated and they reward you with the finest buds ever


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 1, 2012)

You do great work again and again. You inspire and challenge new growers to step up to the game. I love watching your grows. You have an unique system that works pretty well. Your system is so easy to work with next to flood and drain systems. Keep up the good work


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 1, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Thanks flowa!! You always make me feel better! My humidity is about 55% with temps around 76F. I've been afraid to do to much clipping as they are in week 4 of flower so not sure when or even if was a good idea to trim??? Figured I'd ask the masta!! As for water i'm using one 15L bucket and two 11L buckets and between the three every 3 days i add almost 4L total... Seems they should be drinking more than that but, i'm not sure Airflow seems to be good as i can feel the air flow when i stand behind the plants. Any thoughts Masta?


hmmmm  what kind of lighting are you hammering the plants with? More light can = more needed water and in most cases is the biggest factor from what i've seen. I wouldn't worry so much  if you have some pics, throw up a couple may give me a better idea... 

Oh and the medium you are using again? sorry if i forgot, medium plays a huge factor also.... really so many variables  as to why i stick with a fairly similar medium structure each grow only differing in the amount of hydroton vs perlite i use, both work fairly similar but Hydroton holds more water, so you want that at the bottom where the tracer roots will end up, you don't want a clogged rootball. A Quality rootball will grow a quality plant, and perlite has no give whatsoever so it just pushes the rockwool apart and splits it open and eventually just explodes into a massive trunk  _*Think of it as Lube for your plane hehe*_ (perlite) and in life friction is rarely a good thing....



eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, i'll be following all the way hey! Love watching your grows and the methodology you use, you treat them they way they need to be treated and they reward you with the finest buds ever


Thanx a million  I do feel rewarded each time, i tell myself off for bragging to my mrs all the time  i can't stop growing now can i?! gotta keep the quality coming until my methods rub off some more  But i do think i've made a small dent.



inhaleindica said:


> You do great work again and again. You inspire and challenge new growers to step up to the game. I love watching your grows. You have an unique system that works pretty well. Your system is so easy to work with next to flood and drain systems. Keep up the good work


Thankx alot man! very awsomely appreciated! I get lost for words sometimes, and amazed at all the crazy feedback! I love it and wouldn't be doing it without all the awesome company! I have an update coming shortly, i had a peek...... I have to share. It's only manners 

Back in a little bit. With all this positive energy Jack skunk will ooze with potency!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok! We're a couple of days into adding Cyco's XL and already the transformation has begun 

I have started to clean up a little of the spindly growth underneath which will not only help with airflow but will help transfer energy to the tips closest to the light. From tips to glass distance is now at 65 cm. I will clone tomorrow by the looks of this. That will leave ample time for a nice recovery and plenty of time to train into my net once i put that in.

Lets see her shall we!

Day 20 Veg.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Nov 1, 2012)

Looking good as always flo, an inspiration for many!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow Flowa that XL really makes her take off hey. And she looks so green too! Perfect man  

so what pH do you have to have during the XL treatment? I'd imagine it would be pretty low if its super phosphoric acid....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta,
You should photograph the removal of those clippings so we can learn how to prune like the Masta!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 1, 2012)

Doing the big flush of my system tomorrow. Will be the first and only flush of the grow cycle, unless something arises! Roots still doing their thing:


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 1, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Looking good as always flo, an inspiration for many!


Cheers Gorbzzz! can't wait to see your girls again!



eastcoastmo said:


> Wow Flowa that XL really makes her take off hey. And she looks so green too! Perfect man
> 
> so what pH do you have to have during the XL treatment? I'd imagine it would be pretty low if its super phosphoric acid....


Yeah! thanx Easty  I never miss doing the XL treatment now, i guarantee its potential and its not $60 for 100ml for no reason  i only use 20ml for each grow and around 8-10 drops of Ph up (sodium hydroxide) once the phosphates have settled. BUT i do dilute the Ph up in about 100ml of water in a clean glass beer bottle so the reaction isn't quite so crazy. _*You want the ph to be around 4.5 - 5 no higher, as everything becomes active the nutrients will naturally buffer the Ph and it will slowly rise towards the end of the week and as nutrient levels drop and you begin to add fresh water*_. It's quite important you keep a consistent Ph level though throughout the week, if you keep trying to level it off yourself with adjusters you will only mess up the chemical reaction and either stuff up the ph level or have to start fresh after a massive flush..... not what i would recommend! *Just let the Super phosphoric acid work its magic, you will know the nutrients have the XL in it by the way it fizzes. Provided you keep your res clean and a good air stone you will notice the bubbles fizz and pop like crazy.... THIS IS GOOD. It's basically dropping the Ph to a similar level to that of some carbonated drinks.... not pointing fingers at cola ehem. (full of acidic oxygen molecules) Roots love this but only for a short time. So don't go dipping your fingers in the res! you will dry out your fingers and do them no good, use gloves when handling the XL if you do end up getting it in sensitive places you will only know about it once you get it wet. Phosphoric acid is Hygroscopic and water naturally activates it causing it to burn through clothes or even concrete. BE CAREFUL AND KEEP IT IN A BLOODY SAFE PLACE FAAAAAAAAAAR AWAY FROM CHILDREN!
*


Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta,
> You should photograph the removal of those clippings so we can learn how to prune like the Masta!
> Cheers,
> Mo


HA the Masta  i like that lol smiles all around this morning Mo  I got a bit lazy in that clean up and it was only to remove so really lower node spindles and wasn't a true cleanup  however i will document my cleanup shortly as i'm probably going to clone tonight sometime the plant is easily big enough and beautifully healthy now so when i clone i'll cut/clean in 1 session. Plenty of plant in there to recover almost overnight. If i see shoots that have only 2-3 nodes and they are stretching and searching for light and look to serve little purpose in yielding anything, then they get snipped off right at the base of the main branch it comes from. This makes energy goto the next branch in-line down the stem, giving that extra fighting power. If i don't eventually do this it becomes messy very quickly with a huge amount of useless overgrowth which would be great for outside! but for inside the light will only penetrate so deeply


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok cool thanks bro, i've written that bit down too  definitely some potent shit right there! So hanging to get my system going hey, just have to be patient!! 

Also while i'm here, do you only top up with fresh water to get her through until flush time each week? Eg. You mix up nute mix at the start of the week and only top up with water if needed? Or do you add water and nutes during the week as well?


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 1, 2012)

That XL seems to be some great stuff! I have tried not to mix different nutes but I wonder how the XL would do with Dyno-Grow nutes. Maybe I should just ditch the DG and go with Cyco. Not sure what Im going to do yet.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah dunno how it would go with other nutes hey. I've completely switched to cyco for my next grow, so I'm pretty excited  I've tried so many different nutes and most are pretty good just hard to get right. Going by Flowas methods I reckon the cyco will be awesome!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Thanks for the extra photog steps. I really need to learn how to prune and FIM for maximum tops. Have you thought about trying Nug's mainlining method of training?


Here are a couple of shots for you:



WOG with trellis netting:









Big Clone:









Ugly Reveg Clone:









Mainlined Mulanjes:










Seed pods popping:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 1, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ok cool thanks bro, i've written that bit down too  definitely some potent shit right there! So hanging to get my system going hey, just have to be patient!!
> 
> Also while i'm here, do you only top up with fresh water to get her through until flush time each week? Eg. You mix up nute mix at the start of the week and only top up with water if needed? Or do you add water and nutes during the week as well?


I top up with only fresh water after it gets down to about 1/3rd it really helps with keeping a clean system, during flowering i may top up with fresh water + carbs ( suga rush or pineapple rush ) something with a mild potash enhancement and natural sugars. Saying this, it's not a 'mild' system, by now i can run full strength base (grow a+b) as long as i don't over do the additives, B1 boost, silica and Dr. Repair. I watch for leaf vigor and stance for the amount of Dr. Repair i only want to see her 'perky' with raised leaves around once a week coming towards the end, this tells me how much food she's having, and how much is being wasted. Over-all i keep her metabolism very high after flush and then make her hungry towards the end of the week by diluting with fresh water. It's like she's always waiting for her maximum feed so it pushes her to her limit she will take up as much food and water as she can but hopefully never too much 



Scrogreen said:


> That XL seems to be some great stuff! I have tried not to mix different nutes but I wonder how the XL would do with Dyno-Grow nutes. Maybe I should just ditch the DG and go with Cyco. Not sure what Im going to do yet.


The first time i used it i was shocked. The comparison is Ferrari vs Ford.

I would look carefully at the additives you're using however most liquid fertz can mix with XL (phos acid) organics is a no no it just kills everything you're trying to thrive.
Cyco in my opinion is definitely up there with the best, quality is really good and very consistent. Variables are basically up to me if i want to change the food regime. Alot isn't needed as first noted first page 




eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah dunno how it would go with other nutes hey. I've completely switched to cyco for my next grow, so I'm pretty excited  I've tried so many different nutes and most are pretty good just hard to get right. Going by Flowas methods I reckon the cyco will be awesome!!


I would stick with clean quality liquid ofcourse, i hear good things with advanced nutrients, ignore the bad hype its bogus... Some of cyco boys came from advanced a little birdie told me.... general hydro, good stuff, sensi nutes good stuff. Whatever Lordjin uses~!! can't remember but its obviously the bomb, you don't get quality bud without using quality nutes so don't go mixing up a box of 'thrive flower and fruit' unless you have $10 left for nutrients lol it will work but salt and deficiencies will be happening guaranteed especially if you mix high strength. 

*Most people go wrong by thinking the plant 'needs more' but adding more can sometimes lockout important and essential elements because the ph simply buffers them rendering them useless which then they turn to SALT. Salt then binds with other elements unless you flush and will pick up important traces like iron, calcium thus ending up with a deficiency or lockout. Then you can run into problems like the tips burning or simply no growth because the pores on the leaves block up and refuse to transpire and evaporate moisture. and in a high ph res with blocked leaf pores the leaves can only transpire through the very tip of the leaves and there is little surface area because of the shape of weed leaves so they burn very easily. But a GREAT tell-tale sign for over-nuting or environmental issues 

Little bit of basic chemistry but all part of simple horticulture*

The idea of my system is to keep nothing sitting still in the system for more than half an hour, even after feeding the perlite will; continue to drip for another 15-30 minutes continuously mixing in the res, and every 2 hours i'm feeding now, with perlite it's near impossible to over water in the later stages as long as you use an airstone to oxygenate the water.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - Thanks for the extra photog steps. I really need to learn how to prune and FIM for maximum tops. Have you thought about trying Nug's mainlining method of training?
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots for you:
> ...


awesome work on the trellis netting!! what an awesome idea, could of come in bloody handy before those monster branches snapped!! but who would of thought one would need such a contraption in the backyard on some bush plants!!! You are awesome Mo  well done!

On my thoughts on nugbuckets methods of training, not knocking him at all, he gets pure 100% top grade nugs and they always impress  i just think it's a little 'overkill' meaning i think he takes it a little too far on some that i've seen, with outdoor plants the suns light penetrates far better than any HPS lamp so i tend to only mainline very small tiny growth, i find that all my outdoor is of an even consistency and always great smoke, and i don't think any more mainlining on my outdoors would be beneficial to quality or yield, i have tried many methods and i feel taking less off grows a faster plant. 

I love his plants thought, the guy has some great knowledge for sure, and he knows how to get the maximum yield even for smaller plants by spreading them out at the right times before flowering. Awesome work.

My indoor i have learnt to take a certain amount off, as too much can cause unwanted stress stunting or slowing my growth ( and we all know i grow as fast as i can  ) so i take off about 3/5ths of what i could safely so my growth continues on its merry rampage and so i do actually get a small amount off fluffier nugs to play with ( cooking hash/oil tincture ) you know me  I only leave lower nugs where there is light sneaking through under and around the sides of the canopy. I really wish these HPS penetrated further, and i'm not keen on sing a 1000watt as i don't have the vertical room. I'm nearly thinking some side LED lighting soon for flowering. I'm pushing the limits this round. I don't have a reason why i just want to see whats capable with a 600HPS with still 28 days veg. With the Headstart ofcourse.... was it worth it? wait and see......

Also Mainlining creates a much sturdier and stronger plant so that means less stress on the branches because they require less energy to hold themselves up. Each time you to and grow that chunky knot in the branch, that is strength  all good things, some can stunt here and there, i try to add up what i need to do, and prioritize so i can still work within my time limit. I'm a good week in front this grow atleast so my training will be a little more extensive with many more tops again this time around. The plant is really showing some potential even with alot of smaller tips, i will tip every main and secondary this grow with my 140x140 square i can fill more space and bring my light closer to my canopy. Big nugs coming don't worry about that!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I top up with only fresh water after it gets down to about 1/3rd it really helps with keeping a clean system, during flowering i may top up with fresh water + carbs ( suga rush or pineapple rush ) something with a mild potash enhancement and natural sugars. Saying this, it's not a 'mild' system, by now i can run full strength base (grow a+b) as long as i don't over do the additives, B1 boost, silica and Dr. Repair. I watch for leaf vigor and stance for the amount of Dr. Repair i only want to see her 'perky' with raised leaves around once a week coming towards the end, this tells me how much food she's having, and how much is being wasted. Over-all i keep her metabolism very high after flush and then make her hungry towards the end of the week by diluting with fresh water. It's like she's always waiting for her maximum feed so it pushes her to her limit she will take up as much food and water as she can but hopefully never too much
> 
> 
> The first time i used it i was shocked. The comparison is Ferrari vs Ford.
> ...


Sweet bro, another very well informed answer hey and i totally understand, ive just finished studying chemistry and environmental chem for my uni degree and this all makes perfect sense  
cheers for the full detailed reply man, it helps is all so much


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet bro, another very well informed answer hey and i totally understand, ive just finished studying chemistry and environmental chem for my uni degree and this all makes perfect sense
> cheers for the full detailed reply man, it helps is all so much


Haven't got alot on my plate lately although getting more busy soon and summer weather is almost here  so why not share my passion fro growin Ganja!!

Here's my outdoor been outside for 22 days now and i swear she's starting to re-veg. she has stopped dead still not producing any more white hairs and some are turning pink and purple!! don't ask me!? cold morning perhaps but i've never seen pink pistils before, and i swear its no photo trickery. 

Following my Jack x Skunk, she's also at day 22 vegging, i didn't get around to cloning, i thought i'd let her go another few inches. I got time.


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 2, 2012)

Those Pink hairs are crazy! Must be the plants way of killing the off or something. 


So I was re reading through this and your other grows to try and help me with how I want to do my set up. One question I had for you was in that picture that your holding your top bucket and the roots are thick into the bottom bucket, if the roots in the perlite grew out to the outsides of the first pot? Not sure if that question makes sence but I will explain why Im asking it and see what your thought and anyone else's thoughts are. 

I first love the idea of growing in the perlite! I talked to a guy who does good work and he has 90% perlite to 10%coco mix. I have been wanting to do like a air pot/hempy type grow. My thoughts are using a 5gal Rootbuilder pot with a tub under the bottom like how you have your return except it will only cover the bottom 2in's (or around 5cm for you guys) of the air pot. I really think air pruning can help in a small space. I will also be veg'n the plant for about a month so Im not sure if that will be enough root space. 

Your set up is awesome! I am just one of those guys that likes to put my own spin on everything I do. I dont think I will get much better results then you but I like it cause it makes me think more and try new stuff.

Your indoor looks like a beast! That reminds me. When you were explaining how your XL works it reminded me of a read I read a few weeks ago about "making it rain". Talked about how you put lower PH water in and let the plant and nutes bring it back up because the plant takes in differents nutes at different PH's. Makes perfect sence as to why your plant took off like you said it would! 

Your the MAN flowa!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta

I am not worried a bit! Your nugs are the biggest - OK that did not sound right hehe

I think I like the mainlining idea because it removes the guess work of which branches to remove. I am still not as talented as you at picking good pruning locations by eye. That is probably why the mainlining seems more suited for me at this point (grow #2). 

I also want to try a hybrid plant with big buds and fast growth. It will be interesting to see what my LED light can do with a fast growing plant. The Malawi did not do well under the LED but the Malawi outside is pretty loose also. Of course I am going to use perlite and cyco for this grow so I can try to get Masta buds 

I will be bugging you more once I get up and running so I will apologize now in advance.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd say you're right Flowa, looks like she is revegging, just took her a bit to work out the photoperiod outside. She'll be a nice solid plant by the end hey  

I know i'm truly grateful for the passion you have because it has inspired me to have the same. Its really only been the last 12 months where my passion has come back!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice grow... few things heads on those nugs look they could have used a few more weeks.. and the scale shots subtract maybe 25-20% for excessive stems.


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta
> 
> I am not worried a bit! Your nugs are the biggest - OK that did not sound right hehe
> 
> ...


Hey Mo! What LED did ya get? Also if you dont mind me asking what is your coco to perlite mix? Both you and Flowa gots the goods! Peace brotha.


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'd say you're right Flowa, looks like she is revegging, just took her a bit to work out the photoperiod outside. She'll be a nice solid plant by the end hey
> 
> I know i'm truly grateful for the passion you have because it has inspired me to have the same. Its really only been the last 12 months where my passion has come back!


I know flowa has inspired many! Really nice to hear when people get there passion back, I mean isnt that what is all about?! Im on the same boat as you eastco. We are lucky to have a guy like flow to share with us. Im looking forward to reading all your stuff to easty. Im sure your uni degree will give you some good insight on how plant work! I have been thinking about going back to school just dont have the time or money (you know the same lame excuses everyone else has). lol Good luck bro! I will be here in Professor's Flowa's class! hahaha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> I know flowa has inspired many! Really nice to hear when people get there passion back, I mean isnt that what is all about?! Im on the same boat as you eastco. We are lucky to have a guy like flow to share with us. Im looking forward to reading all your stuff to easty. Im sure your uni degree will give you some good insight on how plant work! I have been thinking about going back to school just dont have the time or money (you know the same lame excuses everyone else has). lol Good luck bro! I will be here in Professor's Flowa's class! hahaha



Totally agree mate, well it SHOUL be what its all about, unfortunately for a lot of growers all they can see is the money. I only grow for my own enjoyment and to help out a mate who is sick and needs weed to sleep and get rid of pain. This pushes me to get the best meds possible for him, i hate seeing him in pain and he's been paying a lot for crap smoke. We always go halves in all costs but i usually give him 3/4 of the buds because he needs it. I was absolutely gutted that mine hermies on me this time, i just want to give him the best smoke possible! Next time will be a LOT better! 

Dude i cant tell you how much my degree is helping hey, even though its marine biology it stil helps heaps. It hasnt been easy but has been so worthwhile  if you get the chance bro, do what makes you happy!! Growing is one thing that i get SO much enjoyment from and i think thats why i get so excited to see Flowa's updates lol! 

Next grow i will journal so we can see the same system with different strains


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree mate, well it SHOUL be what its all about, unfortunately for a lot of growers all they can see is the money. I only grow for my own enjoyment and to help out a mate who is sick and needs weed to sleep and get rid of pain. This pushes me to get the best meds possible for him, i hate seeing him in pain and he's been paying a lot for crap smoke. We always go halves in all costs but i usually give him 3/4 of the buds because he needs it. I was absolutely gutted that mine hermies on me this time, i just want to give him the best smoke possible! Next time will be a LOT better!
> 
> Dude i cant tell you how much my degree is helping hey, even though its marine biology it stil helps heaps. It hasnt been easy but has been so worthwhile  if you get the chance bro, do what makes you happy!! Growing is one thing that i get SO much enjoyment from and i think thats why i get so excited to see Flowa's updates lol!
> 
> Next grow i will journal so we can see the same system with different strains


We are on the same page. I would love to make a living doing what I have a passion for. The best saying I have ever heard is "never give up on something you think about everyday". There is 2 things I think about everyday (besides the wife, I will get beat if I dont say I think of her everyday haha) and thats fighting (MMA) and growing. I am at a stand still with my fighting career so I will be focusing on growing. Just to see how much the plant grows over night amazes me evertime! Then on top of that you know that plant will be helping people who need it. I too have a few friends who suffer all day long unless they smoke a little. The politics behind this plant is just blows my mind. Cant wait to see your grow easty! Hope it comes out great for you and your friend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> We are on the same page. I would love to make a living doing what I have a passion for. The best saying I have ever heard is "never give up on something you think about everyday". There is 2 things I think about everyday (besides the wife, I will get beat if I dont say I think of her everyday haha) and thats fighting (MMA) and growing. I am at a stand still with my fighting career so I will be focusing on growing. Just to see how much the plant grows over night amazes me evertime! Then on top of that you know that plant will be helping people who need it. I too have a few friends who suffer all day long unless they smoke a little. The politics behind this plant is just blows my mind. Cant wait to see your grow easty! Hope it comes out great for you and your friend.


Yeah nice bro  always have to mention the missus hey  

Hopefully with passionate people like us in this thread, one day we will hopefully get to grow without having to look over our shoulders! Would be nice hey! 
Anyway sorry for the hijack Flowa! As you were lol


----------



## Downinit (Nov 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hmmmm  what kind of lighting are you hammering the plants with? More light can = more needed water and in most cases is the biggest factor from what i've seen. I wouldn't worry so much  if you have some pics, throw up a couple may give me a better idea...
> 
> Oh and the medium you are using again? sorry if i forgot, medium plays a huge factor also.... really so many variables  as to why i stick with a fairly similar medium structure each grow only differing in the amount of hydroton vs perlite i use, both work fairly similar but Hydroton holds more water, so you want that at the bottom where the tracer roots will end up, you don't want a clogged rootball. A Quality rootball will grow a quality plant, and perlite has no give whatsoever so it just pushes the rockwool apart and splits it open and eventually just explodes into a massive trunk  _*Think of it as Lube for your plane hehe*_ (perlite) and in life friction is rarely a good thing....
> 
> I'm using hydroton.. guess I could use bag inside net pot and use perlite??


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah nice bro  always have to mention the missus hey
> 
> Hopefully with passionate people like us in this thread, one day we will hopefully get to grow without having to look over our shoulders! Would be nice hey!
> Anyway sorry for the hijack Flowa! As you were lol



Yes yes, carry on carry on!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 2, 2012)

*WOOOOAH!!!! CRAAAAAAAZY!!! LOL
*



Scrogreen said:


> Those Pink hairs are crazy! Must be the plants way of killing the off or something.
> 
> 
> So I was re reading through this and your other grows to try and help me with how I want to do my set up. One question I had for you was in that picture that your holding your top bucket and the roots are thick into the bottom bucket, if the roots in the perlite grew out to the outsides of the first pot? Not sure if that question makes sence but I will explain why Im asking it and see what your thought and anyone else's thoughts are.
> ...


Hey man!! i'm sorry i tried to make sense but i'm jack smashed bigtime and can barely see  also blown away by the replies lol I see coco in the mix, i hate the stuff personally but thats me 
Glad you're hear man, sorry if im off the mark but i'm so stoned right now its not funny



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta
> 
> I am not worried a bit! Your nugs are the biggest - OK that did not sound right hehe
> 
> ...


Always welcome Mo!! With the LED, i'm not so sure they will give you the fast growth you're after  They seemed to lack in output, as the outdoors shined with delight in the hot sun  If you want Flatout growth i really recommend a 400watt or 600 HPS minimum even a 250 watt would be an improvement i'm thinking....

Always willing to give my 2 cents 



eastcoastmo said:


> I'd say you're right Flowa, looks like she is revegging, just took her a bit to work out the photoperiod outside. She'll be a nice solid plant by the end hey
> 
> I know i'm truly grateful for the passion you have because it has inspired me to have the same. Its really only been the last 12 months where my passion has come back!


THAT is awesome to hear man!! I feel Humble and massively appreciative!!!  



BigBuddahCheese said:


> Nice grow... few things heads on those nugs look they could have used a few more weeks.. and the scale shots subtract maybe 25-20% for excessive stems.


*EEEEEEERRRRGGGGHHHHHHH???????? ummmm Thanx????? 

MAYBE A LITTLE CONFUCIOUS PERHAPS ??? A FEW MORE WWWWWWWEEKS DID YOU SAY!!?? have a proper read.... I went plenty long enough..... maybe even a few days over-ripe. I go for maximum THC, i'm not going for total amber out resin to the point of seeding mate. Maybe a little research is needed for you before you crap in my thread like that. 

And try subtracting maybe 5-8% in weight with those stems. Stems are hollow and VERY light. You do realize that is a pound an a half right???!!!

Excessive stems..... have you ever chucked a massive stem on a scale mate?? go on try it. a big one might scrape the gram mark........ MAYBE!!!!! do you want me to show you so you can learn something? Because i just LOVE proving people wrong. No really thats being an ass. As were you.

Enjoy my thread..... anyway! can't kill Flowa's buzz  


*


Scrogreen said:


> I know flowa has inspired many! Really nice to hear when people get there passion back, I mean isnt that what is all about?! Im on the same boat as you eastco. We are lucky to have a guy like flow to share with us. Im looking forward to reading all your stuff to easty. Im sure your uni degree will give you some good insight on how plant work! I have been thinking about going back to school just dont have the time or money (you know the same lame excuses everyone else has). lol Good luck bro! I will be here in Professor's Flowa's class! hahaha


Too kind!!! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree mate, well it SHOULD be what its all about, unfortunately for a lot of growers all they can see is the money. I only grow for my own enjoyment and to help out a mate who is sick and needs weed to sleep and get rid of pain. This pushes me to get the best meds possible for him, i hate seeing him in pain and he's been paying a lot for crap smoke. We always go halves in all costs but i usually give him 3/4 of the buds because he needs it. I was absolutely gutted that mine hermies on me this time, i just want to give him the best smoke possible! Next time will be a LOT better!
> 
> Dude i cant tell you how much my degree is helping hey, even though its marine biology it stil helps heaps. It hasnt been easy but has been so worthwhile  if you get the chance bro, do what makes you happy!! Growing is one thing that i get SO much enjoyment from and i think thats why i get so excited to see Flowa's updates lol!
> 
> Next grow i will journal so we can see the same system with different strains


You're a good man! i understand where you're coming from



Scrogreen said:


> We are on the same page. I would love to make a living doing what I have a passion for. The best saying I have ever heard is "never give up on something you think about everyday". There is 2 things I think about everyday (besides the wife, I will get beat if I dont say I think of her everyday haha) and thats fighting (MMA) and growing. I am at a stand still with my fighting career so I will be focusing on growing. Just to see how much the plant grows over night amazes me evertime! Then on top of that you know that plant will be helping people who need it. I too have a few friends who suffer all day long unless they smoke a little. The politics behind this plant is just blows my mind. Cant wait to see your grow easty! Hope it comes out great for you and your friend.


There is always a way to turn things around for the better! That's life  very rarely do things get worse. Cannabis is obviously magical!!



Downinit said:


> flowamasta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using hydroton.. guess I could use bag inside net pot and use perlite??
> ...


----------



## Gorbzzz (Nov 2, 2012)

Well said flo, i hate trollers! just come on ya thread to stir shit. You aint called the masta for nothing


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol nice one mate, i can only imagine how stooooned you are hahaha! Awesome! 

Sorry for railroading your thread bro, we kinda got a bit carried away lol.

Enjoy the buzz bro and look forward to the next update hey


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 2, 2012)

Well said flowa. Now go to sleep b4 you fall down and hurt something! lol


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 2, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Well said flo, i hate trollers! just come on ya thread to stir shit. You aint called the masta for nothing





eastcoastmo said:


> Lol nice one mate, i can only imagine how stooooned you are hahaha! Awesome!
> 
> Sorry for railroading your thread bro, we kinda got a bit carried away lol.
> 
> Enjoy the buzz bro and look forward to the next update hey





Scrogreen said:


> Well said flowa. Now go to sleep b4 you fall down and hurt something! lol


All no problemo  Haha lol Back from my pass out  what day is it?! ahh still saturday..... good shit 

I found out my Jack is a no go for Noob smokers lol had a mate over who hadn't had a cone in a week or so, and i ripped his world apart with 1 cone! poor bugger couldn't hear a word i was saying his brain was going a million miles an hour, i could see his eyes go bloodshot and the effects hit him like a tranquilizer to a buffalo LOL!! He had to sit and 'rest' until he felt safe to drive. 

That makes me all warm inside. I did that.... I gave him that memory just like those times waaaaaaaaaaaaay back when I bumped into a strain that makes your eyes melt and your senses sting. It's times like this that make summer, spring, winter and autumn all a better time  I don't feel like i have to search anymore for that strain, i feel accomplished and ready to taste the next not worrying so much about potency..... funny how we can get.... Not that the next is going to be a downer, actually its looking quite CRAZY!!!!! update coming, but lets see some memories of my last grow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha great work bro, you have done your job lol

It is the best experience when you can do that to mates, especially the ones that dont smoke that often, they almost get that green look on their face ha ha ha!

Ahhhh those buds look like they should be in high times!! You've found the perfect strain bro! I'm hoping to breed my way to the perfect strain now i have the good genetics of old school strains to start with  still tryin to find out which is the 'original' jack herer too, ive found a few but its hard to work out the original without knowing who the original breeder was and if the strain is even still in its original form. I'll have to stick to my 1995 original DJ short blueberry and old school NL5 and start from there


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes flowa can you please ship me a clone? Thanks! haha Im going to be ordering King Kong from dr underground and tryn that out. I have heard good things and no one in this area has it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey Flowa, i got the best surprise EVER today.. I was looking through some boxes that i hadnt unpacked when i moved a few years back and in my fishing waders i found a little box with some seeds in it. Turns out i now have some mango, white skunk and blue rhino seeds from plants i grew waaaay back in the late 90's but kept the strains going and got seeds off them! Going to be an interesting next few years hey, i can feel some really nice crosses coming along...like blue papaya  mmm i can almost taste it hahaha


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 5, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, i got the best surprise EVER today.. I was looking through some boxes that i hadnt unpacked when i moved a few years back and in my fishing waders i found a little box with some seeds in it. Turns out i now have some mango, white skunk and blue rhino seeds from plants i grew waaaay back in the late 90's but kept the strains going and got seeds off them! Going to be an interesting next few years hey, i can feel some really nice crosses coming along...like blue papaya  mmm i can almost taste it hahaha


Wow man! that sounds almost to good to be true!! white skunk?! anything skunk. Yes please!

*Time to snip/clone (without actually using the clones.... long story) My secret revealed on how to Master the shaping of my flowers. Don't think this is a gimmick. 100% Horticulture so enjoy!! There is more to flowering than maybe you first thought!! Yes that crucial tiny timeframe holds a hidden and Pro-growing secret.... read on
*

Ok, first off i'll apologize that i didn't photograph my actual snippings (clones & tips) while cutting them, i wasn't cloning this time. Just snipping  So i basically just snapped some pics of the locations where i topped, no fimming this round I think a neat snip is the go, no guessing how many colas coming from that section as you can count them yourself one by one and snip where you want. Thick Branches can go 3-4 good size nodes down leaving 3 evenly spaced branches for colas to grow from and they all grow pretty much the same height just slightly and naturally spaced as this method is a 'cloning tip' well what my mentor called it anyway! This makes that 1 future cola become 3 of equal and balanced energy. Some medium branches like secondaries they get a minor 2 node snip just to stunt the growth, not to create 2 colas but simply stop the growth on that branch and the following tips space out and become new branching stems, but only just in time to grow a 'large cola' (evenly spaced nodes stunted so that they grow at a similar rate and inhibit little stretching) but shortened thicker Colas that take up less space yielding more weight per square foot. If you snip too far you stunt too long and the re-growth between the transition to flower from grow will be minimal so it will be smaller buds. More nodes = More bud..... More bud per branch = Bigger Cola  

Having a play around as different strains may show different characteristics. TIMING IS 100% CRUCIAL IN GAINING A NEAT AND EVENLY SPACED BED OF LARGE COLAS. Just a few days to many can mean disaster and massive stretching, as to why i do this when the plant is in PEAK growth and showing no signs of stress, this way my nodes are so closely spaced because the plant is growing so fast.....AND BELIEVE ME BLINK AND YOU'LL MISS IT ALL. The closer your nodes are the more uniformed your colas will look. Every day after snipping will cause 1-2 nodes to stretch significantly during the flowering stage.

Pics!!

_*Day 24 Vegging for Jack no. 3*_ Timing is crucial. Time for me to smarten up and be on my game again  I haven't put my net in, thats tomorrow i just got everything pointing straight up now to get a full hit of the lamp 























Oh, Can't forget My jack cut outside can we!! and she is mid-re-vegging hehe showing mild signs of single blade reveg leaves but still sort of budding, this could go on for a while so hold on sub up if you haven't already!


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 5, 2012)

So your topping it to get more of an even canopy and promote growth? Am I gettn that right? Looks great! Outdoor is looking healthy too!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Wow man! that sounds almost to good to be true!! white skunk?! anything skunk. Yes please!
> 
> *Time to snip/clone (without actually using the clones.... long story) My secret revealed on how to Master the shaping of my flowers. Don't think this is a gimmick. 100% Horticulture so enjoy!! There is more to flowering than maybe you first thought!! Yes that crucial tiny timeframe holds a hidden and Pro-growing secret.... read on
> *
> ...


to say i'm stoked mate would be such a massive understatement hey!! Now i just hope they are still viable enough to grow! We'll soon see  

When you're topping mate, are you clipping only the leaves or are you taking new tips? In the first pic it looks like you've taken a big leaf, or was it actually a top and now the other two will shoot up? Sorry bro, im a tad confused!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 5, 2012)

Yo Flowamasta I'm using Cyco nutes as well and I also picked up their Suga Rush that shits thick like syrup.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi FlowaMasta,
Thanks for the Masta lesson in pruning! It is very similar to what Nugs does but without the hub configuration and the extensive defoliation. 

I am very stoked to learn this - thank you, thank you, thank you!

I can't wait to try my new Holy Smoke seeds with a FlowaMasta grow system and 1K HID.

I saw a couple of bud worms on Saturday and there were also a few dead spots on some colas so I sprayed heavily with Safer Caterpillar Killer (BT bacteria). By this time last year I had hundreds of the little buggars on two small plants and hundresds more when I trimmed. There are definitely quite a bit less this year from spraying BT, and I think this will be the last time I will need to spray.

It was 92F yesterday and it is 95F today! I left the shade over the Big Clone to see if it likes the shade in the heat better than direct sun. It is a white shade so it does give off some light.

Growing is so much fun!!!!!! Especially when I have mates like you 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 5, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> So your topping it to get more of an even canopy and promote growth? Am I gettn that right? Looks great! Outdoor is looking healthy too!


Thanx mate 

Yes correct!, the main goal is to create a flat even bed of large evenly sized Colas. Spaced so that the further from the light the closer the buds will be. Trying to circle the lamp somewhat to maximize light penetration. This way my lower buds actually become main heads equal in size to that of the largest colas. The plant no longer has 'Tops and bottoms' but rather 'Mains and secondaries.'



eastcoastmo said:


> to say i'm stoked mate would be such a massive understatement hey!! Now i just hope they are still viable enough to grow! We'll soon see
> 
> When you're topping mate, are you clipping only the leaves or are you taking new tips? In the first pic it looks like you've taken a big leaf, or was it actually a top and now the other two will shoot up? Sorry bro, im a tad confused lol
> 
> $600 that guitar is goin for so far ay. 1 hour to go! The michael jackson one hasnt changed ay!


lol! little lost in your post..... but im wasted lol...........!!! I take the tips mate  no good just pinching a leaf  Removing the actual growing tip displaces the energy further down the stem to where the lower section nodes were, now i will have 2-3 tips growing up at the same height rather than 1. This will increase yield substantially at each location snipped, and create a much better and balanced canopy instead of having only the top section of a plant to enjoy. My whole setup is essentially 'flowering tops' Over half of my total yield will be in large size colas.



REALSTYLES said:


> Yo Flowamasta I'm using Cyco nutes as well and I also picked up their Suga Rush that shits thick like syrup.


Good man! join the club  

Yes the suga rush is very thick, diluting in water after measuring then adding that to the res while stiring and feeding so the solution has no chance to sink to the bottom. Given the slightest stagnation it will thicken up and render it useless. But its good stuff for sure. A few guys are swearing by it after seeing my last grow, i'm not so sure it was that that made the gold. This strain is a keeper, and everyone that i've helped with a clone has not quite found Jacks rhythm. Climatic conditions in my opinion are the number 1 factor in determining the potency AND visual appeal of your end product. You want to MAKE the plant like the environment. You walk past my grow-room, you KNOW its a grow room. 7 fans running, pumps all night, almost every electrical item running on a specially timed configuration so my room stays at a very consistent 'rainforest' type climate. I push my plant to the limits from day 1. 

Have fun man and enjoy Cyco, you won't look back. Called Cyco for a reason........ those guys know something special bout Ganja.



Mohican said:


> Hi FlowaMasta,
> Thanks for the Masta lesson in pruning! It is very similar to what Nugs does but without the hub configuration and the extensive defoliation.
> 
> I am very stoked to learn this - thank you, thank you, thank you!
> ...


Good man Mo!!

I hear you on the bug situation, i myself found a nice size white fly egg AGAIN!!!!! on my indoor, found nice and early so if you see powdery white dots or marks on my leaves, don't stress!! its simply residue left from the chilli, garlic and pyrethrin spray. They always seem to find their way in to my grows, i'm looking into some electronic bug sonic blasters. They always turn up at the exact same time every grow!!!! like a bloody clock.

Never fear! Flowa destroyed them. I emptied the whole bottle, then rinsed 2 hours later. I never see them after my applications. Oh btw i actually found the damn mother flie!! all fat green and hiding........... in my air cooled light system!!! i closed the glass slider which 90% seals the hood. that created a quick suction through the filter and fans, and sucked that little fucker straight through into the carbon filter. Bye bye. It is strange to think my entire air system flows through an inch wide gap in the air cooled hood! Yes i mathematically assigned both fans and filter for a good airflow without the need for a thermostatic controller. My filter extraction IS my heat extraction, so exhausting the used heat from the filter is VERY important, as is supplying fresh air to the room. 100% IMPORTANT. Airflow will make obvious visual differences in every grow application, and at each harvest with a little experience i can start to determine where i need to make adjustments for next time so airflow can get better again. You really, and i can't stress this enough......... YOU MUST MOVE AIR. REPLENISH AND REPLACE. STALE AIR WILL STUNT GROWTH AND MAY MAKE YOU FEEL TIRED WHEN YOU ARE IN THE GROW AREA, LACK OF OXYGEN IS A MAIN CAUSE OF SYSTEMATIC FUNGAL ISSUES. BACTERIA LIKES SITTING STILL SO IF YOUR WHOLE TENT IS WOBBLING.....GOOD!!! SHAKE THAT BABY!! CAREFUL OF THE LIGHT OFCOURSE! BUT ALSO VIBRATIONS CAN ALTER A PLANTS MOLECULAR STRUCTURE AS 'MYTHBUSTERS SHOWED US!!' VIBRATIONS AND MUSIC.....

MAYBE THATS WHY MY PLANTS TURN OUT GREAT!? DUBSTEP BASS ALL DAY AND ITS BASICALLY A CHICK WITH A VIBE. SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh man! Being this high and reading about how vibrations into the tent would help pest control is manking me think crazy! hahaha. Like if we could stand the noise of a bigger non centfirugal inline fan then it would shake the tent. I beleave it would work great. I cant say enough how much I agree when you say "MAYBE THATS WHY MY PLANTS TURN OUT GREAT!? DUBSTEP BASS ALL DAY AND ITS BASICALLY A CHICK WITH A VIBE" because I always thought to myself Plants cant hear or see but they can feel. Its like they are getting a spa treatment massage all day every day. I mean who wouldnt like that! I really want to put that to the test. I know music helps as I have seen and heard of test where the music plants did better then the "controled" plant but what if you just put a small vibratoin on the pot itself? Man I feel smart when Im high! lol


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 5, 2012)

Question for ya. I'm thinking of adding either Resinator, Snow Storm Ultra or Crystal burst or should I use just Cyco because I have the pro kit?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah i thought as much bro, i must've confused myself hey! I was sitting her thinking..shit does he just take the main leaf, that aint topping at all, how the fuck does that work ha ha ha. 4:30am is waaaay to early to be awake and at the gym lol! Cheers for clearing that up man! 

And totally agree about keepin that air moving, id rather have over circulation than under circulation!!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 6, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> Oh man! Being this high and reading about how vibrations into the tent would help pest control is manking me think crazy! hahaha. Like if we could stand the noise of a bigger non centfirugal inline fan then it would shake the tent. I beleave it would work great. I cant say enough how much I agree when you say "MAYBE THATS WHY MY PLANTS TURN OUT GREAT!? DUBSTEP BASS ALL DAY AND ITS BASICALLY A CHICK WITH A VIBE" because I always thought to myself Plants cant hear or see but they can feel. Its like they are getting a spa treatment massage all day every day. I mean who wouldnt like that! I really want to put that to the test. I know music helps as I have seen and heard of test where the music plants did better then the "controled" plant but what if you just put a small vibratoin on the pot itself? Man I feel smart when Im high! lol


lol  it does all sound great doesn't it!!? My Fans sit on boxes and foam that rest against the pot  there is alot of extra vibes there hehe but i think the music itself might have more to do with it maybe, they do think on a molecular level that the energy of the plant is changing in accordance to the music...... so it does make you wonder.



REALSTYLES said:


> Question for ya. I'm thinking of adding either Resinator, Snow Storm Ultra or Crystal burst or should I use just Cyco because I have the pro kit?


I would most certainly give cyco a go  their suga rush is superb!! just make sure you give your usual flush without the suga rush, you'll know when it's good to chop the smell goes from stale piss lol to a mixture of apples, wine and something else........ its funky



eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah i thought as much bro, i must've confused myself hey! I was sitting her thinking..shit does he just take the main leaf, that aint topping at all, how the fuck does that work ha ha ha. 4:30am is waaaay to early to be awake and at the gym lol! Cheers for clearing that up man!
> 
> And totally agree about keepin that air moving, id rather have over circulation than under circulation!!


No problemo  happy to try and help! gotta love how plants grow, once you get the hang of it, you know where to cut and trim. I see a branch here and there, just snip away if it looks like its doing nothing much now, it aint gonna do much later. This is my positioning time, i will be putting my net in tonight.


----------



## TriSum (Nov 6, 2012)

Watching and waiting. So impressed !!!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 6, 2012)

shortly  this plant is crazy FAT. I have to clean out sooooooooooo much lower growth!!! but it wont hurt me yield 1 bit  talk about a crazy re-vegged girl!! she's got so many tips on her!! just wait till everyone sees...... give me cpl hours max! PROMISE.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok!! here we go. 

*Day 26 Veg, Jack Herer x Old school Skuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk!!!*

Day 26 Vegging, 2 days have passed since i cut my tips away, already the diversion has taken place. You will clearly be able to see some crown sections all over the sections i snipped, it's a little hard to tell, but look closely as the growth is already been 3 + inches since i snipped. (there is a tiny snip section then the lower node below will have come up next to it. The plant will space herself accordingly for the next couple of days. 

Weird..... still be going around 28 days veg!!?? same as usual, the stunting from dark periods stunted her, but too early to tell if the different growth pattern will pay off. I've had to snip..... and snip..... you couldn't imagine. Some puny branches 2-3 inches in length tracing along the bottoms of the main branches from all the re-vegging. Incredible really! A new node almost every cm or so! With the weird growth pattern she exhibited she certainly didn't stretch the way i wanted, and i blasted her with light raising my pot for some time then brought her right down for stretching and nothing really happened except for growing an insane thick bush! I could not get my hands in there until i started cleaning up the crap. No light down there = lower than average quality fluff so best to snip off early before flowering so my stress period will be over and back into Full Bore mode!!! 2-3 days max. I guarantee.

Here is a shot before i started my scrog training.

Day 26!!







Here is an extreme close-up of a 'WHITE FLY EGG' after it has been born, i couldn't find any more then 2 on 1 branch this one being NOT intact, the other still very small, and instantly crushed to death! This egg looks VERY unique and strange. I have seen this almost EVERY grow like clock work, its hard to get around as i possibly bring them inside. I'm looking into another form of pest control soon (electric sonic sounding) I use chilli and garlic insect spray at the moment which leaves a residue that is a little itchy on the skin, so after application i always rinse the plant down well and clean ALL THE WALLS inside the tent. Water or liquid will dry and cause those window spots, and that will soak up valuable UV light! clean reflective material maximizes the Lamps efficiency in your setup so every little thing helps in my opinion.

Anyway....... the egg, behold. Before you get to worried, i am always onto these straight away and rectify and never have an issue for the rest of flowering for some reason. I spray my chilli spray every week, but there is those days where they have a free pass and the leaves are safe for them to eat so they can lay their singular rare eggs on the leaf stem. They can destroy your leaves if you don't get onto them quick smart, they leave mucus and this mucus is bacteria, which may lead to fungal disease in a low immunity system.







Cleanup time of low exposure branches, anything that really isn't going to help my quality or yield. 

Clean as a whistle! golden iso/honey and a little side of my favourite extracted shellite honey.



























Time to fit the 2 x Layers of netting. The first it to pull the plant down, and spread her legs. this will expose even more inner branches that i purposely left on to produce nice dense colas. The second layer of netting is to help support my Bigest colas and the overall canopy. This time i'm going to need it  she's not quite corner to corner in the tent like i hoped, BUT she's twice as bushy, and the amount of tops is laughable!! She will do the usual stretch during flower, and should work out absolutely perfect 

Thanx all for being here, i'll finish up my post with my further training pics of smaller tips that i left single, and look closely for the spots i snipped where they have multiplied. I would show you but have no editing software for my camera, only just found photoshop the other day, but need to do the whole computer cleanout thing again. its getting close to another 10000 pics in my folder lol

I train the small tips by VERY CAREFULLY sliding them under the tightened netting, and carefully try to splice my nodes over and under the thin plastic netting and this will help them spread out slightly instead of stunting. Still better than just leaving the, as it also adds strength making a stronger stem that can support more weight and drink more water and nutrient. I do the same again with my new mains and secondaries if anything is needed when i hit flowering stage and a little more training to maintain consistency, and keeping good airflow, It gets thick quick, replenishes and overgrows profusely. But she's a big plant.......... what more could i possibly ask for?! she's drinking like Hanock a good 15-16 litres per 24hrs. The final pics are of everything in place, ready to perk up again. Tomorrow will show great improvement and hopefully another 2-3 inches. and 1-2 more nodes. I want 3-4 then i'm flowering. You know it!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 7, 2012)

Bloody hell man, you have this scrog thing down to a fine art! Meticulously trimmed to perfection lol. God i hope my scrog turns out as neat and tidy as yours bro  with all the handy tips you give out though it should come fairly close  

Your girl is looking magnificent as always bro *tips hat*


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 7, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell man, you have this scrog thing down to a fine art! Meticulously trimmed to perfection lol. God i hope my scrog turns out as neat and tidy as yours bro  with all the handy tips you give out though it should come fairly close
> 
> Your girl is looking magnificent as always bro *tips hat*


I think i'm getting there  cheers man, i almost do things without thinking now like removing certain little pissy branches or leaves, not worried if i do the wrong thing.

Good luck with your scrog man, it gets easy but can become a jungle quickly if not maintained  i've seen people go whoops, and all the way to the roof...... with just a week too long.

Thanx for the kind compliments as always! i hope i am displaying in a way that is easy for anyone.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 7, 2012)

Ha ha yeah dude, it looks like its second nature to you now! Im sure in time it will be the same for me! 
All the info and pics etc mate are awesome, very helpful and explanatory  and very much appreciated too


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I knew they did not fix my camera right. It is still my fault for dropping it - oops 

The new one is killing it! I am taking pics like the Masta now - yesh!

I can see trichs again!

Big Clone Flower:









WOG Flower in the Rain:











I am soooooo stoked!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I knew they did not fix my camera right. It is still my fault for dropping it - oops
> 
> The new one is killing it! I am taking pics like the Masta now - yesh!
> 
> ...


awesome work Mo! i thought something looked a little odd, i thought maybe the uploading site had quality limitations or something....? make sure you go through all the menu settings again and make sure the detail is set on 14mp and whatnot! I believe mine was all set standard on 5mp as the standard memory is only flash and can only support 1 good qualtity true 14.2mp shot on the flash, this ofcourse goes way up when you add a 16gb or 32gb memory card where the battery slot is

Not sure if i mentioned that or not, some versions are direct, some are setup.
Your shots will get more clear each shot i bet Mo  have fun with the new bargain Samsung!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 9, 2012)

update coming when photobucket gets it shit organized!!

day 28 vegging. Day 1 flower tomorrow.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 9, 2012)

Here we go!!! 

Day 28 Vegging, the wait is over, i'm a little skeptical with this grow, had some crazy unexpected issues arise and now the plant is a completely different structure.... lets see what happens anyway!

I'll start with the Outdoor this post, she doesn't know if she should flower or re-veg, she goes back and forth....... Reach for the sky time  I need these tips to stretch stretch STRETCH!!!































_*
My indoor Jack Skunk!! Day 28 flowering, last day of veg.*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2012)

Dont stress brother, still a few months before summer equinox so plenty of time for a bit of growth 

Im still confident you'll pull at least a lb off your indoor bro, will be very interesting to watch though after you say you've had some issues. I meant to ask how far down the genetic tree your clones would be? Like 5 or 6 gen or only 3 etc? Im subbed to see the differences in this grow mate, hope she still gives you what you want!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 9, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dont stress brother, still a few months before summer equinox so plenty of time for a bit of growth
> 
> Im still confident you'll pull at least a lb off your indoor bro, will be very interesting to watch though after you say you've had some issues. I meant to ask how far down the genetic tree your clones would be? Like 5 or 6 gen or only 3 etc? Im subbed to see the differences in this grow mate, hope she still gives you what you want!


Thanx heaps mate  bloody stuffed up the timer this last night.......... 'stoner moment!' woke up, light was still blaring so i checked out my timing setup. Sure enough i had set it to turn on at 6pm, and off at DUH.... 6PM.... stupid mistake after replacing the battery so we all get an extra day of Veg to enjoy! i'll leave her in darkness until some time tonight, she should have started producing her lowering hormones 

Yeah will get a lb for sure, that i'm not worried about, more so being the crazy amount of node growth under the canopy, if i remove it all i'll be harming yield..... guess we'll just wait and see, i may end up with just more smaller stuff this round on top of what looks to be still a fair amount of decent heads.

I am pleased she reached the net in 2 days. I'm going to use a small amount of Part B PGR this grow just to help tighten the colas up a small amount to help make use of my tight crowded canopy. The upcoming stretch i'm most looking forward to, i got a fair decent amount of vertical height this time, and the canopy is Lush to say the least. My room has begun the skunk aroma now, with the plant now transpiring heavily and emptying my 45 litre res in 3 days. JUST ran out of grow A+B..... used the whole damn litre of each this grow with all the fucking around at the start with the bacteria issue. Better than ending up with rootrot ey?!

Lets see what i can do with Jack Skunk this round 

In regards to your generation question, this is 3rd generation Jack herer crossed with an OOOOOOOOOld school skunk of mine. I grew this Jack Herer the first round, just after my Skunk (Jack Herer being a strong heady buzz erb I wanted a skunk kick  ), My skunk was given to a mate with a mother room who almost fukd up the entire operation, and ended up getting nannas with the skunk grow...... WEIRD CONSIDERING I WAS PRODUCING A GRADE WITH THOSE CUTS.... anyway, pollen was taken, tested trialed, failed and then Luck behold there was a small section where some viable pollen, so was imediately taken to my other mate, who had some Jack herer clones in this fridge ( YES YES I KNOW, in the fridge!? YOU BET!!! you can cut clones and keep them fresh in a ziplock bag in the fridge for upto a couple of weeks if kept sterile. They were straight away grown knowing the Jack Herer was already a winner strain producing bud that had people licking their lips. 
Damn i'm glad this was so simple! Seeds happened all to quickly, i was soo skeptical if anything would work especially since this was all new to me. There is no longer ANY seeds from this Jack H x Skunk left, however i still have 1 skunk seed left from the exact old cut we used that i managed to score while growing the skunk outside where it produced 1 mega size fat ass black and brown striped seed. The cut seems to exhibit 2 completely different characteristics with the skunk oozing out with added high temps. BUT i did find since last grow the added heat made it TOO skunky!! IT FLOORS ME AND MY MRS EVERY TIME!! so i'm trying an even balance between the 2 to try and hopefully find a stable potency level and climatic conditioning where it gives me the effect i'm after. Hopefully!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohh no bro lol, gotta love those stoner moments hey haha. At least you caught it and it was in veg not flower  easily fixed.

That canopy is looking great already bro, you may be right and like you said get some smaller stuff below, just keep it on the plant for another week and they'll fatten up nicely  

Nice work on getting the seeds too man, the strain you've made is unbelieveable hey! I got a few old school skunk seeds as well from my trip to amsterdam back in the 90's, im hoping to cross it with my old blueberry i got as well, i love that strain! Also keen to cross my blueberry with some new nirvana papaya beans i got too, should get some wicked phenos from that  if i get some good beans as a result man i'll send some down to ya


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 9, 2012)

Let the show begin FM! 

Here is a peek at mine @ day 16:


----------



## messymessmer (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the thread


----------



## ehaz (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice plant but I must say you have spent a lot of money to produce such a small yield? It looks like the buds are nice and herd with good tri development and I like your nute structure my is very similar. I would not believe that set up could yield a one pound plant but I def looks like quality smoke. I will add a pic of what a one pound plant looks like.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Ha ha ha are you fuckin serious? Dude Flowa pulled over 22oz from ONE plant last time. Go back and read the last part of his other thread before you come into this one pronouncing your awesome method. By the way, yours is NOT A 1lb plant. Now fuck off back under the rock you came from little boy and show some fuckin respect!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 10, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ohh no bro lol, gotta love those stoner moments hey haha. At least you caught it and it was in veg not flower  easily fixed.
> 
> That canopy is looking great already bro, you may be right and like you said get some smaller stuff below, just keep it on the plant for another week and they'll fatten up nicely
> 
> Nice work on getting the seeds too man, the strain you've made is unbelieveable hey! I got a few old school skunk seeds as well from my trip to amsterdam back in the 90's, im hoping to cross it with my old blueberry i got as well, i love that strain! Also keen to cross my blueberry with some new nirvana papaya beans i got too, should get some wicked phenos from that  if i get some good beans as a result man i'll send some down to ya


 yeah it was only set on those hours for 1 night, so it was on from 6pm, till about 10am, so a bit longer, but still a helping hand towards flowering.

Yeah, i love the strain, it truly is one to taste each breath  I love both Jack Herer and Skunk, both on their own but the Jack is a little Buzzy by its self in my opinion.... The Old skunk is a true keeper, not completely lost thanx to me. 


^Slanty said:


> Let the show begin FM!
> 
> Here is a peek at mine @ day 16:
> View attachment 2404760View attachment 2404761View attachment 2404762


wow! passes out mid-post!! slanty, what can i say  lead the way rootmasta  classic.




messymessmer said:


> Love the thread


thankyou very much  update coming shortly


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 10, 2012)

ehaz said:


> Nice plant but I must say you have spent a lot of money to produce such a small yield? It looks like the buds are nice and herd with good tri development and I like your nute structure my is very similar. I would not believe that set up could yield a one pound plant but I def looks like quality smoke. I will add a pic of what a one pound plant looks like.


LOL! yep righto then, believe what you want to believe oh sheltered one. Now compare. Maybe get your eyes checked.
OOOHHHH AAAHH AHHHH AHHHHH! yea man, yours looks even half of this. Not. and that wasnt even done, and yes they are like footballs.



eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha are you fuckin serious? Dude Flowa pulled over 22oz from ONE plant last time. Go back and read the last part of his other thread before you come into this one pronouncing your awesome method. By the way, yours is NOT A 1lb plant. Now fuck off back under the rock you came from little boy and show some fuckin respect!


LOL good one easty


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 10, 2012)

Update on Jack no. 3!! 

Day 1 Flowering commences tonight. I gave her a nice and neat crew cut this grow  Training a little tonight to help get everything nice and even, there will be no gaps in the middle thats for sure! easily 40-50 tips. I got everything nice and flat ready for growing FAT COLAS!!!







































Just look at how thick the canopy is underneath!!! and below how even and covered the canopy is. I must say myself, it does look gorgeous already, and looking a major improvement from when i started this round!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2012)

God she is a monster! Look at that trunk on her! 

You have the second scrog net up now right? 

I am picking up some bubble bags today so I can try it on some of the scraggle trim I took acouple of weeks ago.


----------



## hFIKz (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Flowmasta. New to this forum. Wondering what size tent are you using if you don't mind me asking? 4x4x??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Shit Flowa that canopy is ridiculous! Looking very similar to your last grow! I feel some mammoth colas coming lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2012)

Cola tree!!! Got my new bags! Can't wait to try this


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> God she is a monster! Look at that trunk on her!
> 
> You have the second scrog net up now right?
> 
> I am picking up some bubble bags today so I can try it on some of the scraggle trim I took acouple of weeks ago.


Awesome! thanx heaps Mo!!!  

glad you are getting some bubble bags, they are a godsend.



hFIKz said:


> Hey Flowmasta. New to this forum. Wondering what size tent are you using if you don't mind me asking? 4x4x??


it was supposed to be 120x120 but they gave me 140x140x200 a little bigger than i wanted but i think its ok for a 600. For my purposes anyway. Alot more airflow thats for sure, i can get in there around the pot now so the extra room is a bonus.



eastcoastmo said:


> Shit Flowa that canopy is ridiculous! Looking very similar to your last grow! I feel some mammoth colas coming lol


Thanx man!! yea lookin back now, she is a monster, alot bigger than my last actually!!  I'll throw a pic up of my last following my newest.

Last grow day 28 veg......







and here we have my newest at day 28 or 29..... heaps bigger.










Mohican said:


> Cola tree!!! Got my new bags! Can't wait to try this


SHWEEEEEEEET


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 10, 2012)

That looks very similar to what mine did around when I flipped. I have 2 separate shades. One is diamond shape and the other is a bat wing style. The bat wing plant is much fuller than the other. I can't wait to see what your does this round! That thing is a beast already! kiss-ass


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Woah bro, this one is HEAPS bigger lol, she is gunna be a thick bitch lol


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 11, 2012)

Many Thanx for Sharing your Knowledge.

Peace and Great Grows 

Asmallvoice


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 11, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> That looks very similar to what mine did around when I flipped. I have 2 separate shades. One is diamond shape and the other is a bat wing style. The bat wing plant is much fuller than the other. I can't wait to see what your does this round! That thing is a beast already! kiss-ass


Ahhh, that gives me some relief  I am using my 'summer' hood with the extra 6 inch fan built inside the hood, i can touch the glass on the hood with the back of my hand not a problem and my environment is very clean and airflow is pretty good although going fan shopping this coming week, another fan for down below and some ducting to help add some more fresh air to this already dense foliage. Humidity will become a factor in heavy flowering with over lapping sweaty leaves and fat buds....



eastcoastmo said:


> Woah bro, this one is HEAPS bigger lol, she is gunna be a thick bitch lol


she isn't she!! I'll watch my initial bud growth, there maybe some tips i'll have to remove at around week 2 to give room for the big girls 



ASMALLVOICE said:


> Many Thanx for Sharing your Knowledge.
> 
> Peace and Great Grows
> 
> Asmallvoice


Many thanx going your way! much appreciated for stopping by and taking the time and effort for your post 

Thank all of you for being here! I'm excited!! had a look before. WOW. update tomorrow. Luuuuuuuuuush


----------



## stonerhermit (Nov 12, 2012)

so this is where you hide your porn lol... amazing stuff as usual flowy


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 12, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> so this is where you hide your porn lol... amazing stuff as usual flowy


Ha! lol, funny man. Thanx heaps for the compliments! I try not to hide it! 

Update time!! If things go according to plan, and they have the last 5 grows!, I should be finishing smack on New Years Day!!! give or take a few days.

Day 2 Flowering. Plus my outdoor( trying to re-veg!! ) , I thought i'd share how shes going!! she's been outside since my other has been in the tent so a bit over 1 month



























_*Here She is!!! Day 2 Flower.*_


----------



## Gorbzzz (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow flo! I think this will be your biggest monster yet!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 12, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Wow flo! I think this will be your biggest monster yet!


I totally agree! alot more growth, and alot more training/managing!! keeping me more than the usual busy every night!
be at your thread next


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice flowa! Thats a beast! If you dont mind me asking where did you get this plant from? Did you cross it yourself? If so where did you get the Jack h from and what skunk did you use? Im about to order some seeds and Im tryn to find the best of the best!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2012)

Flowa she is amazing as always  definitely going to be the biggest yet, just look at that canopy! Perfection bro 

Hey scroggo, i asked him the same question the other day, think the answer is a page or so back  

i believe the JH is sensi but the old school skunk is a mystery! Ive got some old skunk seeds from my trip to the Dam back in the 90's but could be completely different. Ive just ordered some sensi JH but there is also 4 different phenos so will be very difficult to get the same or even similar looking plants unfortunately! I'll have fun tryin tho lol


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 12, 2012)

damn ive been out of it for too long, that grew to be a beast in my absence. Im sorry if you answered this question but i never got the answer: how many days overall does your cycle approximately take?


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 12, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> Very nice flowa! Thats a beast! If you dont mind me asking where did you get this plant from? Did you cross it yourself? If so where did you get the Jack h from and what skunk did you use? Im about to order some seeds and Im tryn to find the best of the best!


lol  thanx man, she got a bit crazy towards the end! flip time came up very quick on me... Yeah i may have answered fairly detailed couple of pages back, but yes The Old school skunk is family owned (perso) kept very close and came from a batch of seeds from over 10-15 years ago... could be longer, you know how old dudes memories can get  The Jack Herer was a genuine cut to start with from a reputable grower a distance away and i was able to select between a few while they were in the first stages of flowering. The timing was absolutely perfect and the opportunity was there to x the 2. My mate and i played around with some females and males from the skunk batch, grew them out selecting the best and gathered viable pollen. It was a pure fluke as we thought it was a complete failure except there was a tiny section that was pollinated just right. VERY limited seed stock but every one so far has been female, and have had great luck cloning them so now i have a couple of mates with the cut which has 2 distinct smells/phenos or however some of you guys say pretty much inhibited by climate conditions. The skunk was so easy to grow, it grew itself not to mention trimming! i had it all done in a mere 4 hours, however the Jack Herer i first grew was crazy and differently structured and took me 3 times the time! I love these strains so much so they feel a part of me, and to have a x between the 2 i almost feel gifted  oh by the way, i still have 1....... JUST 1 old school skunk, (by old school, i mean it came from an old guy who has held onto some favourites for long enough!!  some that were even cracked grew and were selected as favourites!! so it goes to show, you just never know what lies in a seed. The skunk was originally an outdoor grown and cant be put anywhere near suburbia  you cannot mistake the skunk smell for anything else on the planet. The Jacks citrusy piss smell adds the most unusual funk to an already disgustingly sticky potent plant..... I just gotta grow it you know!!! i think i'll keep her going for a long time. It's just THAT GOOD.



eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa she is amazing as always  definitely going to be the biggest yet, just look at that canopy! Perfection bro
> 
> Hey scroggo, i asked him the same question the other day, think the answer is a page or so back
> 
> i believe the JH is sensi but the old school skunk is a mystery! Ive got some old skunk seeds from my trip to the Dam back in the 90's but could be completely different. Ive just ordered some sensi JH but there is also 4 different phenos so will be very difficult to get the same or even similar looking plants unfortunately! I'll have fun tryin tho lol


The skunk seeds could very well be from over-seas, this guy has been everywhere and even seen many setups in Amsterdam  man i would love to see some of that, they truly hold some remarkable secret strains out there, and believe me not everyone knows about these as you could imagine how closely guarded people want these, if they popped up everywhere they wouldn't be so special now would they  ??? 

Anything skunk related will be worth giving a shot!  usually when someone calls it skunk that usually comes with a pungent odor  if it makes you spew from the smell is another story hehe jk but it is a weird smell and alot of people turn their noses away but then have to have another smell and i say peel it open and i always get the same response of laughter and disbelief  it really stinks it makes you say "POOOOOOOOOOEY!!!!"

GOTTA LOVE THAT.



The New Jim Jones said:


> damn ive been out of it for too long, that grew to be a beast in my absence. Im sorry if you answered this question but i never got the answer: how many days overall does your cycle approximately take?


Good to see yo back here matey!!

my cycle take all of less than 90 days. i veg for no more than 29 days and flower for around 55 days. Usually 86 days. Both Jack Herer and Skunk were both quick flowering in this system both had to be cut less than 8 weeks to get the 'SKUNK' aroma. Citrus smell oozes out at around the 7 week mark at peak potency.


----------



## stonerhermit (Nov 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Ok!! here we go.
> 
> *Day 26 Veg, Jack Herer x Old school Skuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk!!!*
> 
> ...


dude, watch out for finger prints on photos! most of my fav people from early days have already vanished - would suck if you did too


----------



## stonerhermit (Nov 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Ha! lol, funny man. Thanx heaps for the compliments! I try not to hide it!
> [snip]


been missing out on the porn on the good old ozzie thread... if moses won't come to the mountain..


----------



## Scrogreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry bro! I will try to read through b4 asking the same question again. I know you get a lot of the same questions, but hey thats what stoners do right? lol. Thanks for explaining that again. I dont live too far from humbolt CA and I was thinking of making a trip over there to pick up a good clone but I dont know anyone over there so hard to tell if I would get a good one. Imma do that or get holy grail kush from dna. I have also heard good things about TCH bomb from bomb seeds so who knows! Cant wait to hear the next flowa tip!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 13, 2012)

Its all good bro im sure Flowa isnt stressed about it hey  

I'm really wishing i lived closer to Flowa so we could hang out and create some hell wicked strains! I reckon we'd come up with some amazing shit lol


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 13, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> dude, watch out for finger prints on photos! most of my fav people from early days have already vanished - would suck if you did too


lol, that would be an issue if i had any on the system  in the last year alone mine have been cut to shreds.... i don't grow much myself but i help trim trim trim 



stonerhermit said:


> been missing out on the porn on the good old ozzie thread... if moses won't come to the mountain..


its coming  dont like the aussie thread gleaming my my high res high potency non medical ganja  ok i do..... 



Scrogreen said:


> Sorry bro! I will try to read through b4 asking the same question again. I know you get a lot of the same questions, but hey thats what stoners do right? lol. Thanks for explaining that again. I dont live too far from humbolt CA and I was thinking of making a trip over there to pick up a good clone but I dont know anyone over there so hard to tell if I would get a good one. Imma do that or get holy grail kush from dna. I have also heard good things about TCH bomb from bomb seeds so who knows! Cant wait to hear the next flowa tip!


Look or a strain known for good resin production  it can be very well the plant can have 15-20% thc but how much of that do you have to smoke to feel its effects? the more resin you can smoke in a dense size the more stoned or high you will usually feel  like hash...... so the more resinous a plant is the more potent, making more resin comes from growing a healthy plant and giving it what she needs! like ALOT of light so she pumps out resin to protect herself from the sun... ehem... HPS light.



eastcoastmo said:


> Its all good bro im sure Flowa isnt stressed about it hey
> 
> I'm really wishing i lived closer to Flowa so we could hang out and create some hell wicked strains! I reckon we'd come up with some amazing shit lol


lol, If it were legal here i would love to be able to help someone with a medical garden, id have no problem accomplishing that, for now, my 1 is all i need for my mrs and I, plenty of smoke for roughly 3 months plus ounces and ounces left over for cooking, hash, friends, whatever. Unfortunately i can't show everyone on the outside world here because quite frankly, it stands out like dog balls.


----------



## stonerhermit (Nov 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, If it were legal here i would love to be able to help someone with a medical garden, id have no problem accomplishing that


funny that, you still have an outstanding invitation to a place called 'Medicinal Herb Garden'


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, hydroponics definitely grows faster, and very large. its always great to have a stinky plant, especially one citrus-y, because "the buoyancy of citrus keeps me afloat"


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2012)

Started removing buds from the Big Clone yesterday. Can't post pics because PhotoBucket is down 

Took two totes worth of growth down (not even half of what is there) and worked way too long trimming it off of the stems. I will try one tote tomorrow. Tonight I will work on the finish trim. I did do a full trim on a few big colas and they are hanging up.


Oh, wait, PB is back up! Cool - here are some pics!













































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 13, 2012)

Holy shit Mo, they look like very nice colas!! 

It's going to take you aaaages to trim that bush too, im guessing close to 4lb worth of ganja there  looks the goods though hey! 

And Flowa, hopefully one day it will be legal in Oz too, if US does it, i reckon we'd follow pretty soon after!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

mo you DESTROYED this time( in a good way) those look like some lovely big sativa buds


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 14, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> funny that, you still have an outstanding invitation to a place called 'Medicinal Herb Garden'






The New Jim Jones said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, hydroponics definitely grows faster, and very large. its always great to have a stinky plant, especially one citrus-y, because "the buoyancy of citrus keeps me afloat"


cant beat proper hydro 



Mohican said:


> Started removing buds from the Big Clone yesterday. Can't post pics because PhotoBucket is down
> 
> Took two totes worth of growth down (not even half of what is there) and worked way too long trimming it off of the stems. I will try one tote tomorrow. Tonight I will work on the finish trim. I did do a full trim on a few big colas and they are hanging up.
> 
> ...


Almost speechless!!! have fun trimming Mo!!! If all else fails just hang the plant in sections and dry them with leaves!! i'm sure you are going to worry about time


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2012)

MALAWI WOG NOVEMBER SKY









FlowaMasta - Bring the misus to visit Disneyland and help me trim! 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 15, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> its the hidden seed/clone bank project i invited you to a while back - the idea is evolving to be much more than that and starting to get posts and our first grow showcase is there from another member. Your skills and expertise would be very valuable to that community (it operates without leaders, i just donate my I.T. skills to it). hopefully we'll get supa around too with his genetics once he sorts out his current troubles.
> 
> the address should be somewhere in your private messages or you can follow the breadcrumbs on the ozzie thread (or i'll just talk to you when i'm not at work as is the case now..
> 
> you do need to use some special tools to get to the community but its much simpler than it looks and keeps you anonymous and safe


you may have to update me a link, but i really cant mess with this already scrambled computer.... sounds a little....suss? please enlighten me



Mohican said:


> MALAWI WOG NOVEMBER SKY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there Proud dad to 3 beutiful or is it 5 girls? or 4 now? i can't keep up with your massive jungle!! but if i could make my way there through the leaves i think i might be able to squeeze a day or 2 off ya harvest time lol !!! 

Great work as always Mo! surprise the world why dont ya  time flew by if you ask me!! i remember the whole way!!......... i think!!!

*My Update Coming, for Day 6 Flowering!
*


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 15, 2012)

*Day 6 Flower tonight!!! 30ml PGR PGR ADDED!!! I went in tonight, maybe a day late for a good ol' Canopy trip up top *

Not usually needed with most normal grows, but since i re-veged this girl, she's go some major over-growth, and believe me i've still got another good 1 maybe 2 cleanups before flowering really starts happening.

Lets check her out shall we? I've added 30ml of PGR part A which isn't even 1ml per litre, i have only added it as it will slightly slow her node growth vertically but ONLY JUST!, it was added a few days after flush so doesn't run the whole week like The rest of the growing population, If i got much higher my centre tops will get incinerated by the High output being directly under the cooling hood, i've seen it once and it won't happen again! if i need to get the plant higher i can raise it with a 5 inch thick foam block leaving the centre pretty much the same height once weight builds up and the canopy will be just what its called and i can slide the corners up to whatever height i need and bring the outside Colas up and around the light-hood, optimizing the use and direction of the light rays exactly  The end look should be a nice even round canopy of colas that fall outwards as weight increases. There is a bit of an art to the to make sure everything 'Falls' the right way as to not on top of an important cola!! or shade nice large fan leaves. The way i have scrogged under the net it will allow the plant to hold her stance but not her weight. So i have to account for toppling over towards end of week 4-5 onwards. Every Cola has to be accounted for and loved accordingly if you want quality to be 100% So if something is not breathing properly as she is now, then FIX IT NOW BEFORE IT BECOMES WORSE. As to why my next trim you're about to see!



















And after that nice ripper of a bud i got onto some Leaf cleaning. Now if i leave these leaves on now, my health will deteriorate and airflow will become shite!! so i locate all yellowish leaves or spongy feeling type leaves, these are no good, they are like the lettuce leaves you see in a bag up against the plastic, they can't breath and the rot is taking place before your eyes BUT it has not become a major issue NOW! just remove these leaves as flowering is now telling the plant to focus it's energy on storing the Potassium (carbs) from the potash nutrient or whatever carbs you are using, they plant won't grow THAT much at this point the carbs are doing their thing building up a immune system and metabolism. I trimmed off a good 200 grams of leaves.....SOME OF YOU MAY FREAK, but this is true to my method, and done EVERY time. The plant/s must breath. Dead/dying leaves need removal in hydroponics, DO NOT THINK THEY WILL BE OK DRYING DEAD ON THE FLOOR, JUST DISCARD THEM AWAY EACH LEAF AS MOULD OR BACTERIA WILL SPREAD LIKE RABBITS. OUTSIDE + DEAD LEAVES = COMPOST = GOOD....... HYDROPONICS + DEAD LEAVES = BACTERIA FUNGUS/MOULD + ARTIFICIAL ENVIRONMENT = perfectly humid enough to grow mould to the ceiling if you really want to!!!

pics after top foliage trim!!











here is a few pics of ther outdoor. She wants to re-veg!!! the hours are confusing her!! shes got single bladers bud little buds are still growing!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 15, 2012)

The pleasure is ours bro love the hash


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Some unbelievable looking plants i have been seeing today. Thank you all for taking the time to post them. I am new to this site and love it already


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

the plant still looks leafy as hell after you trimmed it, going to be BEEFY. I hate to say it but this didnt really shine outdoors, nothing like the crazy plant you have indoors. Man if you do go to stonerhermits site, just remember us schmucks on RIU


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 15, 2012)

This is going to be an epic round for you FM by the looks of that baby!

Here are a few of mine at day 22:


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Slanty - what kind of air stone do you have?


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 15, 2012)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> Some unbelievable looking plants i have been seeing today. Thank you all for taking the time to post them. I am new to this site and love it already


Thankyou kindly  enjoy RIU it has its issues, but what doesn't these days?



The New Jim Jones said:


> the plant still looks leafy as hell after you trimmed it, going to be BEEFY. I hate to say it but this didnt really shine outdoors, nothing like the crazy plant you have indoors. Man if you do go to stonerhermits site, just remember us schmucks on RIU


Ha! lol. thanx Jim!! she sure does look big, the transition is taking a little longer, not exactly sure why, her growth pattern is completely different and keepin on top of cleaning pidly little shoots is almost a nightmare! but i'm getting there, hoping there's enough room for my mass of tips!
The outdoor will still revert yet  just wait ..... she doesn't look special as she was force flowered into a vegging season... she will grow like this for maybe another month or so before flowering again. I had the same thing happen to another plant not last year but the year before, i yielded just over 10 zips off 1 girl about twice her size. The buds were very un-uniformed with stemmy bits all through the buds, but the potency was through the roof with some of the calyxs maturing for such a long time they had ambered fully. I have continued to give grow formula to the outside one, it will re-flower but maybe not re-grow that much.... just the buds will stretch out with heaps more tiny nodes, not a problem for me, perso smoke for the mrs and I

thanx for being here Jim  always welcome



stonerhermit said:


> don't worry dude, i'm not trying to muscle in on RIU, my site has a different purpose (and not as feature rich as RIU atm) so even i use both sites


All good man, this site has basic security, my computer already has ip passes with mirrored blanks so i'm not to fussed, the people really interested in finding me would of found me already  Thew blues really wouldn't give a rats what i do, i keep so to myself and mrs lately that we are almost non-existent.... a close circle of friends and a secure house is all thats needed, i'm a little skeptic of using another 'trial site' as tech is impossible to trust these days unless you've had a mate program something yourself  There are loopholes everywhere on the net. If i was a bigtime grower, i'd be worried, but i've got plenty of backup to prove this is for personal use and in no way detrimental to my life, it would cost the force a massive waste in revenue to bust someone like me, who would only start up again a week later not giving a shite! I like to have my cannabis like anyone else  i will fight to the bone to stand for what i think is right, if i have something that helps me get through life and stay happy and satisfied and they want to take that away??...... look out them. They may see a hell of an angry messy bloke and they really don't need that kind of mess and trouble. They know of growers, they pick and chose who they bust its obvious. To think they can't work out where we all are is stupid this day and age, all we can do it try to deter dodgy people on the sites like hackers. They can feel free to try and come here, They to better have bigger balls than me 



^Slanty said:


> This is going to be an epic round for you FM by the looks of that baby!
> 
> Here are a few of mine at day 22:
> View attachment 2411604View attachment 2411605View attachment 2411606View attachment 2411607


I just cracked a woody over that 

Sexy shite slanty!! whens the purp comin  Always super classy Slanty! rep +


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Slanty - what kind of air stone do you have?


Using 4 - 12" air stones in each tub. I had a couple in the res as well, but removed them a week ago or so.


To FM: The purple should start showing around week 6 if I remember correctly. Things are looking promising so far to say the least!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

wow my buds are reaaaaaaaaaaaaally small if thats day 22 for slanty, Im feeling really self conscious about my bud size ahahah as if its a penis ahahah. mine at day 24: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/582229-my-children-so-far-sorry.html


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 15, 2012)

Those buds are looking fantastic Slanty  

And Flowa, that canopy is looking great, so much growth in it. Looks like you still have a fair job of trimming to do though haha. Will be very impressive though thats for sure!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

dont think flowamasta was insulting you, just commenting on how if someone really wanted to find someone they could. Anyway, anything on this site is not admissible in court, so if they did see this they couldnt use it to get a warrant to search your house, which is how they would find it, or wait, I dont know what Austrailian law is, though it does make sense that the police would go after the big growers rather than some guy that has 1 plant, yes a monster, but still one plant, in his house


----------



## Shaggn (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like your lady is ready to show us the way, once again  Your outties looks like she is struggling to switch back like you said, she ain't sure what she wants lol. I'm sure your days are slowly getting longer n the switch to veg will be sudden with the onset of some massive growth!! Just wanted to drop in n say hi. Just getting the last of my gear together n will let ya know when I have her set. Prolly gonna stick to my sogs for now. Don't think it's safe for me to run my electricity up to much in my current location/situation. Still get to enjoy yours, till then. Peace!!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 16, 2012)

Just outta curiosity i thought you said you veg with cfl and bloom with hps if so what kinda light do you suggest and what cost roughly


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 16, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Using 4 - 12" air stones in each tub. I had a couple in the res as well, but removed them a week ago or so.
> 
> 
> To FM: The purple should start showing around week 6 if I remember correctly. Things are looking promising so far to say the least!


ahhhh  can't wait man, can't wait  even if they don't yours always have a different class to them 



The New Jim Jones said:


> wow my buds are reaaaaaaaaaaaaally small if thats day 22 for slanty, Im feeling really self conscious about my bud size ahahah as if its a penis ahahah. mine at day 24: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/582229-my-children-so-far-sorry.html


I'm gonna have to check that out next man! i'll try to remember and keep up! i have limited capabilities at present.....



eastcoastmo said:


> Those buds are looking fantastic Slanty
> 
> And Flowa, that canopy is looking great, so much growth in it. Looks like you still have a fair job of trimming to do though haha. Will be very impressive though thats for sure!!


Slanty knows his growing skills thats for sure! and yes i do have alot of trimming, had a shuffle in there tonight, but i really feel crap.......



The New Jim Jones said:


> dont think flowamasta was insulting you, just commenting on how if someone really wanted to find someone they could. Anyway, anything on this site is not admissible in court, so if they did see this they couldnt use it to get a warrant to search your house, which is how they would find it, or wait, I dont know what Austrailian law is, though it does make sense that the police would go after the big growers rather than some guy that has 1 plant, yes a monster, but still one plant, in his house


yeah, in no way was i insulting any of us!!!?? i meant the cops..... They have tech now to run a rego check on your number plate without lifting a finger.... did anyone know that? They have tech that would blow our minds away, i just meant if they want to find where we live, i would consider that a simple task. I'm a fly on the wall...... but the people in the house are just stoned and cant be fukd squashing me  i just might stand out a little more than the rest  maybe i'm a coloured fly?!



Shaggn said:


> Looks like your lady is ready to show us the way, once again  Your outties looks like she is struggling to switch back like you said, she ain't sure what she wants lol. I'm sure your days are slowly getting longer n the switch to veg will be sudden with the onset of some massive growth!! Just wanted to drop in n say hi. Just getting the last of my gear together n will let ya know when I have her set. Prolly gonna stick to my sogs for now. Don't think it's safe for me to run my electricity up to much in my current location/situation. Still get to enjoy yours, till then. Peace!!


lol,  i think she will be ok, with the issues i've had, i wont be starting a clone that early again, it just fukd with my usual cycle, maybe if i did something a little different it would of been the norm....


Stonerhermit...... I don't mean to be rude man, i just have limited motor skills and doing this on one site is more than enough for me, i hit the google search now and then but my brain shuts down with most other things online or anything new in the real world. I already feel slightly overwhelmed by life at the moment and struggling to stay on time with things with the grow, (but i am.....  ) its hard to explain without giving out my identity but i do what i can....... I had to be shown how to use a computer before this site so you can imagine!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2012)

I know what you mean about the brain bandwidth. I miss LordJin's RIU posts since he has his own GreenGurlz blog now. I barely have time for RIU!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 16, 2012)

ahahahahaha I stumbled around the internet and computers for a few years before I understood how to use them, I'm actually taking some classes at a community college for computer science because its quite interesting. Its crazy how computers evolved, at one point I thought I would never have to use them, but now almost everything I do, requires some sort of electronic device resembling a computer, and phones man, the phones nowadays are like 10x better than the computers 5 years ago, cant wait to see what the future holds in the electronic department, and politically. going to be some crazy shit, I read a book written by a writer in the nineteenth century about the year 2000, great book but the technology they were using was not nearly as advanced as what we have, he couldnt comprehend being able to fly around the world, or being able to communicate with people around the world by using a screen and buttons, crazy shit man, really makes you think sometimes


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I know what you mean about the brain bandwidth. I miss LordJin's RIU posts since he has his own GreenGurlz blog now. I barely have time for RIU!


ahh yes  i think Lordjins fine vocabulary has helped with my editing skills aswell as stretching the normal use of words  I'm still getting the gist of GreenGurlz !! Love it stacks! just takes me a few more hours to go through than normal lol pics are distracting hehe and the layout is complex so i'm learning to get around his site and finding new things.... smart man young Jin'

barely have time ey Mo  i bet fighting over Tarzan for ya jungle no doubt



The New Jim Jones said:


> ahahahahaha I stumbled around the internet and computers for a few years before I understood how to use them, I'm actually taking some classes at a community college for computer science because its quite interesting. Its crazy how computers evolved, at one point I thought I would never have to use them, but now almost everything I do, requires some sort of electronic device resembling a computer, and phones man, the phones nowadays are like 10x better than the computers 5 years ago, cant wait to see what the future holds in the electronic department, and politically. going to be some crazy shit, I read a book written by a writer in the nineteenth century about the year 2000, great book but the technology they were using was not nearly as advanced as what we have, he couldnt comprehend being able to fly around the world, or being able to communicate with people around the world by using a screen and buttons, crazy shit man, really makes you think sometimes


lol, you need to read a book called ' The journey to the ninth planet ' nearly the exact opposite  going to another planet where everything is on a different level of existence or another parallel plain....... great read and puts you right there

Technology is crazy. As if humans made these computer things.... whatever! have you opened up an ipod? then who made the thing that made the thing that made the ipod? Then who made that? and how? Think we maybe going into a new evolution or something..? things have gotta change if you ask me, hopefully less people in power


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

I have heard some alien theories about how we got our technological advances, who knows man, its just pieces of plastic and metal conducting electricity, all assembled and made in China of course. I would have to say if things were to change like that, not less people in power, less places of power, give the power back to the people! but at the same time, the average person needs to be able to understand what to do with that power, because in todays world, they are under the veil of the corporate oligarchy that, dare I say, rules the world with an unseen iron fist. unseen because they own the mainstream media, and obama and romney are both just their puppets, nothing changes between the two, its all just a distraction, and the president is a scapegoat, you can always blame the failure of a nation on the president despite the fact that it was caused by the minority having the majority of the resources of this world, and I can name names too, this isnt just some conspiracy theory of mine, people throughout history have seen this, alright names are the Morgan family (descendents of J.P morgan rich capitalist industrialist who had his fingers in every pie) the Rockefeller family (descendents of john d rockefeller, also a rich capitalist) and people like that who made their fortune off of the hard work and pain of the lower and middle class in the past and still retain it to this day, also people who made their fortune in this epoch, just absurdly rich people like bill gates, but those people usually also have some other type of money making industry e.g. being in steel AND oil. well enough of that sorry for ranting on some pretty absurd accusations and theories here but they definitely have a ring of truth around them


----------



## Oriah (Nov 17, 2012)

All is looking great friends! 
Flowmasta, you are a phenomenal grower and a great teacher for the medical community. So glad i could +rep you again brother.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 18, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> I have heard some alien theories about how we got our technological advances, who knows man, its just pieces of plastic and metal conducting electricity, all assembled and made in China of course. I would have to say if things were to change like that, not less people in power, less places of power, give the power back to the people! but at the same time, the average person needs to be able to understand what to do with that power, because in todays world, they are under the veil of the corporate oligarchy that, dare I say, rules the world with an unseen iron fist. unseen because they own the mainstream media, and obama and romney are both just their puppets, nothing changes between the two, its all just a distraction, and the president is a scapegoat, you can always blame the failure of a nation on the president despite the fact that it was caused by the minority having the majority of the resources of this world, and I can name names too, this isnt just some conspiracy theory of mine, people throughout history have seen this, alright names are the Morgan family (descendents of J.P morgan rich capitalist industrialist who had his fingers in every pie) the Rockefeller family (descendents of john d rockefeller, also a rich capitalist) and people like that who made their fortune off of the hard work and pain of the lower and middle class in the past and still retain it to this day, also people who made their fortune in this epoch, just absurdly rich people like bill gates, but those people usually also have some other type of money making industry e.g. being in steel AND oil. well enough of that sorry for ranting on some pretty absurd accusations and theories here but they definitely have a ring of truth around them


WOW!  truly insightful  i have never thought about it quit like that! but it is true, it is rather cut and dried in the real world, following the leader.... There once was a caveman....... and all he had was a bigger club lol!!!



Oriah said:


> All is looking great friends!
> Flowmasta, you are a phenomenal grower and a great teacher for the medical community. So glad i could +rep you again brother.


Thankyou Oriah!! Great to see you back here  I'm honered to feel part of the medical community, even if its not quite there yet here  update tomorrow guys!!! had a huuuuuuuuuge 1hr cleanup with the mrs in the tent  ............... WHAT A WOMAN..... what beautiful women


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 19, 2012)

FlowaMasta's Monster Jack x Skunk no.3 is coming along beautifully!!

Sorry it's been a few days without a good update, but as most of you know during the flowering transition there is a small wait for the plant to start producing enough flowering hormones to start showing flower set. I'm on day 10 flowering currently going on day 11 tonight. She is showing good sex with plenty of flower sites spreading almost across the entire net  I'm buying a new fan today for the ground level for more circulation, she's a big plant, and a slightly bigger tent so i'm sure an extra fan will do justice. I have done my week 2 cleanup of smaller tracer branches, some just didn't get as far as id wanted, but left me with ample amount of secondaries with nice strong stem structure and my mains..... well just take a look  things will be fine, i literally trimmed in excess of 30-40% of leaf material from this plant, there was so much over growth that if i left her the way she was she would of starved herself, leaves would of prematurely died, go rotten, mould sets in you name it, I'm talking THICK GREEN growth, i had alot of trouble getting my hands in there, often needing my ladies hands to slip in there with scissors to remove necessary stems. It took a mass of cleaning up and maybe longer than a couple of hours, i made sure not to rush. Stretch has basically stopped, i flushed the PGR part A thoroughly with 3 times the amount of water the pot holds. This makes sure i rid of any toxic by products from the PGR, and now i'm onto a mixed blend of Potash of .5 ml, and suga rush @ .5 ml, i'm awaiting something new, its coming....  I love these sugar enhancers, i Guarantee there Blends 100%, using natural Molasses and cane sugars these go straight to the flowers for the most incredible flavour, it truly brings out the resins in the plants and aromas to their maximum! Some may think they are gimmick and most at hydro stores will laugh at you for buying it because they think, why would you want to 'add' flavour...... this is not adding flavour as such, but essentially adding benaficial vitamins AND sugars that the plant burns up and turns into RESIN 'the plants natural secretion' Ofcourse a flush at the end like any harvest and used properly you will shock yourself. Why spend the extra $30 on 1 bottle that disappears in 1 flower grow? Because ITS FUKING GREAT  

What suga rush to use?? what brand ??? well i'll give you some that i have heard about and 2 that i've used, the first 2 being my true and tested.
I recommend cyco's _*SUGA RUSH*_ or General hydro's _*PINEAPPLE RUSH*_ or _*BLACKBERRY RUSH*_ if going the sativa route...... 

_*After you use this stuff, you'll take a tin with your nuggies somewhere and you won't be able to wipe the grin off your face, you will be the talk on the bus, the reason everyone is sniffing the air, and instantly becoming hyper with excitement wanting to see or smell or taste where the incredible flavours from the stench of your nugs in your pocket.*_ Use it wisely don't think you want to 'leave it in for flavour' flush it out as you would any harvest, the essential flavours such as terpenes become a part of the compounds in the bud, it is essentially maximizing the plants efficiency at burning carbs and not contaminating in any way. I should know i make Hash oil as golden as the sun from the nugs i grow with it 

Lets get on with it shall we??!!

_*Day 10 Flower*_, and she's going to be a nice smoooooooth canopy, and thanx to my beautiful mrs and her lovely delicate hands!!! we were able to place each flowering tip nice and evenly through the netting so my secondaries and mains get equal light across the net. It does require patience and very able hands because once you start moving tips around things become more sensitive and stems may soften or snap and leaves may tear, so before attempting contemplate in your head where you want something to go before you move it, is it going to move another branch or is 1 going to be in the way?? work it out , move slowly, creating this even canopy is also a huge KEY FACTOR in gaining a nice yield using a 600 WATT HPS.



























Here is my outdoor, she is in sort of re-veg/mid-flower mode????!!!!! got little hard nugs all over her, but sort of throwing out single bladers but still continuing to flower??!! lol doesn't mater, or worry me the slightest it is interesting to see what the day light savings time does to this x strain  I think she will continue to flower all through daylight savings!!?? I may have to remove flowers as they mature and they wont be spectacular but again i'm intrigued to say the least. She pongs like no tomorrow haha for a small plant i can smell her from inside the house when a gust of wind blows the aroma inside woo hoo !!!! 

here she is! same age as my indoor, can you believe that!!!!???? *AND CHECK OUT THE LITTLE STINK BUG!!! KILLING MITE MACHINE 
*


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 19, 2012)

holy fuck. I swear to god, that is the biggest indoor plant I have ever seen, its going to be an insane harvest


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy fuck is right Jim, i concur that is going to be the biggest plant ive ever seen! Flowa, you just take it to the next level every time, its such a pleasure to watch this


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2012)

And that outdoory is looking funky as haha. We're due for some hot weather soon so watch her shoot


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 19, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> holy fuck. I swear to god, that is the biggest indoor plant I have ever seen, its going to be an insane harvest


LOL! It does look a bit intimidating when i open the tent haha the extra fan will be needed, the bit bigger tent is making quite a 'big' difference i'm really happy with the spread my hood is giving, i replaced the inside reflector but still yet to move the light more to the middle but its working quite well. My height is at an absolute maximum, i may still get a few fox-tails in the middle section being so under the light but the rest of the canopy is evening out really nice.
Glad you like Jim!



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck is right Jim, i concur that is going to be the biggest plant ive ever seen! Flowa, you just take it to the next level every time, its such a pleasure to watch this


lol!!! you guys are funny, Thank you muchly  Going for absolute quality this time, My goal is to get more Skunk Funk out of her with the hotter dark times and slightly more humidity i should be able to squeeze out more of that indica Skunk i know and love!! It's got Jack Herer in her no matter what it always oozes that lemon/cat piss scent lol



eastcoastmo said:


> And that outdoory is looking funky as haha. We're due for some hot weather soon so watch her shoot


Yeah man, this happened last year, i got a double harvest, actually 2 years ago but i let the last one grow out and reproduce she didn't quite bud this far!

shit gotta fly. catch you guys later  thanx for being here keeping things positive 

love life, FLO


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2012)

Dude you always produce quality, no doubt about that  And bro, you know I'll always be here, love watching your plants grow, almost feels like i'm there....if only they have scratch and sniff on these forums haha.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 20, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude you always produce quality, no doubt about that  And bro, you know I'll always be here, love watching your plants grow, almost feels like i'm there....if only they have scratch and sniff on these forums haha.


 geez thanx man! i hear ya on the scratch n sniff lol nearly everything i pick up here smells like ganja 

This plant is moving like a race horse!!!


----------



## echelon1k1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Flowa - your the man! Love reading your journal entries


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

I follow your thread whenever I am on RIU. It honestly just makes me frustrated to see such spectacular plants and take no part in the growing or the use of said plant, its like going to a strip club, women get naked for you but nothing happens, super frustrating


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> I follow your thread whenever I am on RIU. It honestly just makes me frustrated to see such spectacular plants and take no part in the growing or the use of said plant, its like going to a strip club, women get naked for you but nothing happens, super frustrating


LOL I totally have to agree with you!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Nov 20, 2012)

So so so pretty. Love it flowa. Good to have solid evidence that applying knowledge can really improve what ya have! Just inspiring...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 20, 2012)

Yup yup.... Gonna sit right here and watch...


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 21, 2012)

damn reply to quote buttons stufd up!!! i'll get back to you guys soon with an update  massive trim again tonight!! should be good to go now!!! maybe 1 more mild cleanup but it feels like it hasn't got anything left on the plant now!! freakin out!!! jk........... Thanx you guys for all your replies you all ROCK!!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

your avatar keeps bringing me back ahahahah


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow very nice flowa glad I decided to stop and check this out Im just barely getting into growing a few monsters now myself and plan on adding a screen soon this will be inspirational for sure. Great thread. Peace


----------



## Downinit (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey brotha flowa!! The lady is looking beautiful as ever!!! I'm always here reading and trying to learn as much as I can from the Masta! So if u remember I'm using DWC in 5gal buckets. I see u have nothing but good things to say about carbs. I've tried humbolt honey in my res and man it made the biggest mess ever.. Any thoughs on what I did wrong?? I'm growing sour diesel which is mostly sativa. Thoughts and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2012)

What is your water temp in your res?


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 21, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Hey brotha flowa!! The lady is looking beautiful as ever!!! I'm always here reading and trying to learn as much as I can from the Masta! So if u remember I'm using DWC in 5gal buckets. I see u have nothing but good things to say about carbs. I've tried humbolt honey in my res and man it made the biggest mess ever.. Any thoughs on what I did wrong?? I'm growing sour diesel which is mostly sativa. Thoughts and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!!


Keep anything organic out of hydro setups.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 21, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Keep anything organic out of hydro setups.


H2O2 50% rules the rez!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 21, 2012)

How do u guys feel about teas and beneficial bacteria..


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 21, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Keep anything organic out of hydro setups.





GypsyBush said:


> H2O2 50% rules the rez!!!





onthedl0008 said:


> How do u guys feel about teas and beneficial bacteria..


KILL THE GROWIES WITH A PASSION!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What is your water temp in your res?


stays around ambient 21 degrees  outside the tent near doorway.....


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 22, 2012)

Day 14 Flower!!! Thanx all for being here!! The damn reply to quote tic box is fuuuuuukd up!!! anyone else havin issues?? regarding the few replies, i'll try to get back to all of you, remind me if i don't i'll always try to get back and answer your questions Regarding Humboldt honey..... isn't that organic? I tend to stay clear of anything organic in HYDRO even left over stems, leaves anything that will house bacteria and thrive....Things are moving fast, i'll put pics next post, the screen is all messed up


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> The damn reply to quote tic box is fuuuuuukd up!!! anyone else havin issues??


You are not alone....


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 22, 2012)

yup a whole bunch of people are having format problems, COF is trying to fix it


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

Your recirculating hempy works great! What do you use for bugs?


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 22, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Your recirculating hempy works great! What do you use for bugs?


i use the Baygon pyrethrin bug bombs if really bad but usually just chili and garlic spray with a mild soap to drown fuckers.... but the pyrethrin bug bombs are pretty good and break down in heat and under UV and 0% residue on the plant. I've only had white flies inside, but get a few mites outdoors which is a bummerThanx for the compliment  My system has never failed me and out of 6 grows all being completely satisfying both in yield and quality  my last being the most potent easily..... by far and wide lol


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i use the Baygon pyrethrin bug bombs if really bad but usually just chili and garlic spray with a mild soap to drown fuckers.... but the pyrethrin bug bombs are pretty good and break down in heat and under UV and 0% residue on the plant. I've only had white flies inside, but get a few mites outdoors which is a bummerThanx for the compliment  My system has never failed me and out of 6 grows all being completely satisfying both in yield and quality  my last being the most potent easily..... by far and wide lol


 I have broad mites outside and rode me or the dog inside I suspect...They are monsters!....I am gonna try reg hempy b4 I think about recirculating hempy, or what ever the name for your design is.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi flows I wanted to ask I think I may have read u veg for only 2 weeks at the beginning of the thread but was curious how long ur vegging those beasts for now I have to say man coming from a strictly SoG zero Veg minded background since I've gotten into more veg and less plants its the only way to grow and ill never look back unless I have to start back up again sometime.. Man I can't wait to get some kinda screen in place and start training these gals. Many props dude.
Peace


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 22, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> I have broad mites outside and rode me or the dog inside I suspect...They are monsters!....I am gonna try reg hempy b4 I think about recirculating hempy, or what ever the name for your design is.


mites are buggers  My system is more of a custom setup incorperating a few other styles and using the best ideas and putting them into one easy automatic system. i can set and forget and check every 3-4 days if i had to, but i'm obsessed so every few hours lol...My system would be considered an automatic passive dwc/aero system lol The perlite acts as a medium not a res, this increases my area for root mass which increases the amount of uptake in water and nutes  very basic horticulture


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 22, 2012)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hi flows I wanted to ask I think I may have read u veg for only 2 weeks at the beginning of the thread but was curious how long ur vegging those beasts for now I have to say man coming from a strictly SoG zero Veg minded background since I've gotten into more veg and less plants its the only way to grow and ill never look back unless I have to start back up again sometime.. Man I can't wait to get some kinda screen in place and start training these gals. Many props dude.Peace


i usually veg for 28-29 days no longer, and i usually start with a smaller clone than this  this was kept growing under some gro-lux tubes for about 8 weeks then given an accidental dark period which caused a flowering hickup which delayed my veg for a few days but regrew into this lovely plant you see here. If you goto page 1 you will see the very first stage from when i transplanted, i believe it was 12th of October


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> mites are buggers  My system is more of a custom setup incorperating a few other styles and using the best ideas and putting them into one easy automatic system. i can set and forget and check every 3-4 days if i had to, but i'm obsessed so every few hours lol...My system would be considered an automatic passive dwc/aero system lol The perlite acts as a medium not a res, this increases my area for root mass which increases the amount of uptake in water and nutes  very basic horticulture


 Oh I see there isnt the typical res in the 2nd pot like a hempy setup. It all drains to the external res.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 22, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Oh I see there isnt the typical res in the 2nd pot like a hempy setup. It all drains to the external res.


correct  much easier to flush, change, clean and maintain. Alot easier to watch my nutrient levels aswell! Just lift the lid to my res and Done  The inside pot has 4 large drain holes each the size of your fist but nothing drops through because it is lined with a 50 litre fabric 'Pot Sok' and this also has holes but much smaller all across the bottom and they hold the entire medium from dropping into the lower pot which sits about maybe 2 inches off the bottom of the inside pot. The lower pot has the 'RETURN' line '19mm' gravity fed back into the bottom via tight secure connection where it continously flows when the timer hits its 15 minuter session each 2-3 hours depending on size of plant/humidity and temperature. This timer (being the feeding timer) almost controls all your environmental humidity and about 5 degrees difference


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> correct  much easier to flush, change, clean and maintain. Alot easier to watch my nutrient levels aswell! Just lift the lid to my res and Done  The inside pot has 4 large drain holes each the size of your fist but nothing drops through because it is lined with a 50 litre fabric 'Pot Sok' and this also has holes but much smaller all across the bottom and they hold the entire medium from dropping into the lower pot which sits about maybe 2 inches off the bottom of the inside pot. The lower pot has the 'RETURN' line '19mm' gravity fed back into the bottom via tight secure connection where it continously flows when the timer hits its 15 minuter session each 2-3 hours depending on size of plant/humidity and temperature. This timer (being the feeding timer) almost controls all your environmental humidity and about 5 degrees difference


 Never heard of a "pot sok" but maybe they sell em locally and I never noticed. I had thought about regular hempy with a hole in the side of a bucket and perlite, I figured it would flow through.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Never heard of a "pot sok" but maybe they sell em locally and I never noticed. I had thought about regular hempy with a hole in the side of a bucket and perlite, I figured it would flow through.


Yeah it would flow through, but it doesn't take a massive chunk to block that 1 hole, slowing the feeding down, and could potentially flood your bedroom. I prevent this from happening by sort of filtering it, as it drops through, even if a few crumb do it doesn't matter as they will float as the perlite start to get wet making everything flow perfectly without a hitch. Better to be safe than sorry.Flow rates will determine how wet you want your perlite to be. Too slow and you will make the perlite too wet and have to feed less often giving the plant less food. What you want to do is feed fast, often and consistently and maximize each as efficiently as you can  but not making the perlite to wet.


----------



## Downinit (Nov 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What is your water temp in your res?


About 70-72


----------



## Downinit (Nov 23, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Keep anything organic out of hydro setups.


I have!! Took your advise and tea is working great!! Thanks again!


----------



## Downinit (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Flowa!! Just a reminder about my question on pg 30. Alos Is pineapple rush organic??


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 23, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Hey brotha flowa!! The lady is looking beautiful as ever!!! I'm always here reading and trying to learn as much as I can from the Masta! So if u remember I'm using DWC in 5gal buckets. I see u have nothing but good things to say about carbs. I've tried humbolt honey in my res and man it made the biggest mess ever.. Any thoughs on what I did wrong?? I'm growing sour diesel which is mostly sativa. Thoughts and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!!


sorry to get back late man! regarding your issue, most definitely an organic issue if it made a mess like slime and whatever....
Pineapple rush IS NOT organic even though claimed to be. This is a HUUUUUUUUGE misconception with HYDRO, alot of nutrients claiming to be organic ARE NOT. Like food there is loopholes to what the manufactures can claim so best to read the label properly. Adding Organics is possible to Hydro but only when the nutrient is 'SOURCED' from organic, having fresh live organics would result in failure and a bacteria melt down lol. But don't get me wrong, just because an item maybe sourced from organics doesn't mean its no good, These days with technology synthesizing an element is basic chemistry and more often then not a cleaner, more consistent counter-part. 

Some organics like beneficial bacteria can be useful because they thrive in an environment not detrimental to the plant.  So you can use some organics. But its best to say you shouldn't with hydro, try to think of it as a chemistry lab..... clean clean clean. If something is smelling off or rotten something organic is going on!!!??? rectify asap.

Pineapple rush has cane sugar, molasses and some other unmentioned ingredients which give it the organic label. (sourced)


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 23, 2012)

Here she was on day 14 flowering  yesterday.....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a little trimming done:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 23, 2012)

lol just seen that huuuuuge yummy pile on gorbzzz thread  nice work!! how much to go??


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2012)

That is about a third of what we did! I am so tired of trimming! Now I can start my ice water extract!


----------



## Downinit (Nov 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> sorry to get back late man! regarding your issue, most definitely an organic issue if it made a mess like slime and whatever....
> Pineapple rush IS NOT organic even though claimed to be. This is a HUUUUUUUUGE misconception with HYDRO, alot of nutrients claiming to be organic ARE NOT. Like food there is loopholes to what the manufactures can claim so best to read the label properly. Adding Organics is possible to Hydro but only when the nutrient is 'SOURCED' from organic, having fresh live organics would result in failure and a bacteria melt down lol. But don't get me wrong, just because an item maybe sourced from organics doesn't mean its no good, These days with technology synthesizing an element is basic chemistry and more often then not a cleaner, more consistent counter-part.
> 
> Some organics like beneficial bacteria can be useful because they thrive in an environment not detrimental to the plant.  So you can use some organics. But its best to say you shouldn't with hydro, try to think of it as a chemistry lab..... clean clean clean. If something is smelling off or rotten something organic is going on!!!??? rectify asap.
> ...


Ok, I understand and thanks a lot!! I thing I've seen pineapple rush but it was by GH. Is that the same and would that be ok on a sativa?


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> That is about a third of what we did! I am so tired of trimming! Now I can start my ice water extract!


Far out! really? gobsmacked..... SO happy for you!!! plenty to do some fluff nugz even  don't stir for longer than a couple of minutes if going for quality 



Downinit said:


> Ok, I understand and thanks a lot!! I thing I've seen pineapple rush but it was by GH. Is that the same and would that be ok on a sativa?


Yep  that's the stuff GH general gydros . Taste would be a personal preference after trying i guess. For sativas i would try to keep the sweetness that sativa often gives so pineapple rush would be fine i would think. If you try suga rush by cyco you will be like.. 'wow i've tasted that before, but can't put my finger on it'


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh Flowa she is just magnificent hey! Another fine effort sir and damn there is some beautiful big tops in there! Another lb and and half for you bro   im in serious awe mate


----------



## bigvito (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey flow! ur girl looks awesome as usual lol, i kno by readi g ur thread u like tinctures but u ever make cannabutter? I made some the the 
Other day using 2 1/2 oz of trim n popcorn to 1 1/2 lb of butter n WOW! i made 32 choco chip cookies n i was good for about 6 hrs 
( im a lightweight tho)


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 24, 2012)

update day 15


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

Subbed. Subbed.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 24, 2012)

that grows waaaaaaaaaaay faster than my plants, In the time they have been alive, you have done a grow and a half, and they arent even done yet! props to you bro, do you smoke a pound and a half in less than 90 days? what do you do with all your excess pot?


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh Flowa she is just magnificent hey! Another fine effort sir and damn there is some beautiful big tops in there! Another lb and and half for you bro   im in serious awe mate


Thankyou EastMo  She is a lot bigger than i first anticipated, i guess all the extra growth from re-vegging gave her a good growth spurt right when i needed it but went a bit quicker than i thought it would resulting in alot more tops, and let me say that i actually removed around 10 tips from the top level just to give room to the larger growing tips because WE ALL KNOW THEY'RE GONNA NEED SOME ROOM 



bigvito said:


> Hey flow! ur girl looks awesome as usual lol, i kno by readi g ur thread u like tinctures but u ever make cannabutter? I made some the the
> Other day using 2 1/2 oz of trim n popcorn to 1 1/2 lb of butter n WOW! i made 32 choco chip cookies n i was good for about 6 hrs
> ( im a lightweight tho)


You bet i've made some cannabutter  I also used the cleansing method where it removes the chloraphyl by heating the butter with more fresh boiling water afterwards then leaving to set ( ofcourse after the extraction is completed ) in the fridge again and discarding the water again, i repeat this 3-4 times until the water is almost crystal clear  the butter is now more potent, cleaner and less crappy tasting, actually in a nice chocolate mud cake you won't taste anything like weed in it.

choco erb cookies  









lordjin said:


> Subbed. Subbed.


lol, right on time Jin  how long since you seen this girl?



The New Jim Jones said:


> that grows waaaaaaaaaaay faster than my plants, In the time they have been alive, you have done a grow and a half, and they arent even done yet! props to you bro, do you smoke a pound and a half in less than 90 days? what do you do with all your excess pot?


LOL my plants grow faster than most i know of  Honestly man its just the system and method, and its all right here for ya! very affordable to setup.

Between my mrs an I we probably smoke around 4 ounces in 3 months, alot of the rest goes into edibles, tinctures, I love my Honey oil so i ALWAYS have that on hand and usually make it with pure buds to get the best purest product i can make. Some gets put away in jars so i got variety for next round with a long cure Jack x has the most amazingly strong sweet flavour, like candy almost! weird considering opening the jar stinks the house out with that known skunk smell. I'm always happy to help some mates out for a favour here and there and they are always more than grateful  My bowl for friends is always ready to smoke, but i don't weigh my erbs as i go through, maybe if i look a little low on 1 jar i might weigh it to kinda see how much i been smokin.... This current girl will sort us out for a very long time, as my freezer is over-filled with bags of frosty trim and fluff nugs and i haven't got any spare jars left! My mrs says i have enough now so i may have a play at something new next round..... but who knows? i might suddenly make a big batch of honey  i love growing, i feel it gives me some balance and something else to look after, kinda like a life health meter!! If my plant is looking unhealthy i may look at myself and wonder if i'm looking after the guy whos looking after her  They do require love and care and i feel they feed off good positive vibes also. I try not to work on my plant if i'm working through a bad mood or im anxious i will always calm myself and stay as clear minded as i can. 'Lose myself with my Lady Ganja'


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2012)

Well damn bro, there is still sooo many tops there and they look much thicker than the same time last grow too, they will certainly provide some MASSIVE top quality buds again! Wathing this baby flower is going to be amazing


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 24, 2012)

the cultivation and consumption of marijuana keeps me sane in this insane world.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well damn bro, there is still sooo many tops there and they look much thicker than the same time last grow too, they will certainly provide some MASSIVE top quality buds again! Wathing this baby flower is going to be amazing


_*Week 3 flower nutes!!!*_

WOW! You seem just as excited as me!!!  a bit less undergrowth MAYBE.... flower sites are still making themselves known!! but flowers are almost set and ready to start putting fat on!! i've doubled up on my _*carbs*_ using *Potash *AND *Suga Rush* but instead of* 1ml, just under for both, *which will be fine as they're only getting Base *Bloom A + B at 2.5ml instead of 3 ml *and *silica at 1ml* and a _*splash of Dr. Repair actually a bit extra! i went 2 ml ( 80 ml for my 40 litre RES )*_ to help balance the fact the plant will be amping it up as the ph climbs to a flower happy 6  well it should be if i checked. But she'll be fine, she's not even breaking a sweat lol not even close. Very happy with bud growth so far, it seems the energy is being dispersed fairly evenly over the plant now, if i was to leave all that growth on before the huge cleanups there is no way these buds would be this far advanced._* <--- Another key Factor <----* 

*_This way all the energy is going to flowering tips and not trying to grow more branches and search for endless light. I'm basically forcing the plant to do EXACTLY what i want. Shes returning me with nothing but pure sexiness 

Thanx all for being here!!! Thats Everyone lurking/posting and most of all LOVING MY THREAD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2012)

Haha i reckon you may be almost right bro, i LOVE seeing plants grow and i LOVE being the grower, but to me its just as exciting watchin someone else with the same passion and even more ability, produce some of the best buds ive seen hey! Im 100% serious when i say your photos should be in high time magazine, they make me go moist just looking at them


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 24, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha i reckon you may be almost right bro, i LOVE seeing plants grow and i LOVE being the grower, but to me its just as exciting watchin someone else with the same passion and even more ability, produce some of the best buds ive seen hey! Im 100% serious when i say your photos should be in high time magazine, they make me go moist just looking at them


 HA! Thanx man! I do think the pics come out gorgeous, i wouldn't know the first thing about entering high times mag! But I would love to have a pic published in that mag, that would make me an accomplished man! Where do i get this mag!? i know of it but never see it here in the newsagent


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 24, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhh memories. Yep Glad i'm growing this girl again  REALLY GLAD!


----------



## Shaggn (Nov 24, 2012)

You put this last set of pics up just to tease me!!!! I know it lol... Looks like your lady outside is starting to revert  Look forward to your fabulous show of skills. I'm sure your choice of lady might share part of the skillz  Peace Flowa, look'n good man!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> HA! Thanx man! I do think the pics come out gorgeous, i wouldn't know the first thing about entering high times mag! But I would love to have a pic published in that mag, that would make me an accomplished man! Where do i get this mag!? i know of it but never see it here in the newsagent


The hydro shop up here used to sell it but dont think they do anymore, you'd probably have to order it online! Your pics would fit perfectly in it mate


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - There is a link on High Times where you can submit your photos. I sent them the one with the backlit bud with the pool.

Made hash last night. It was alot of work but I did get some nice blonde material in the 73 bag!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

Wait! Wait for me!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 25, 2012)

christ, Im jealous of all of you people that harvest enough to make hashish, someday I hope to pull the same harvests


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 25, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> You put this last set of pics up just to tease me!!!! I know it lol... Looks like your lady outside is starting to revert  Look forward to your fabulous show of skills. I'm sure your choice of lady might share part of the skillz  Peace Flowa, look'n good man!!!


LOL  it teases myself!! i love to see the buds growing like that, its a beautiful sight and the energy in the room is always unique, you can always tell when she's flowering even from walking past the room not only from the smell but it feels like something magic is happening  

Thanx for being here Shaggn!!

_*Flowa's Mid-week Addition Of PGR part (B) (Chlormequat chloride) + extra Dr. Repair (2ml instead of 1ml)*_

My massive trim/cleanup didn't seem to stunt her a single bit so i'm over the moon!! The added Dr. Repair gave me that little buffer i think because i was thinking while researching a little and found that magnesium levels are the first to start dropping off when a plant exhibits signs of stress or bad weather so i though i'll up the Dr Repair to 2ml per litre instead of 1ml and this gave her an added Nitrogen boost aswell as a good dose of calcium and magnesium all in a nice balanced formula. I LOOOOOOOVE Dr. Repair, it gives your leaves their visual vigor appeal and a really deep green colour and along with the CYCO XL that i used back in week 3 veg my leaves are nearly Black in colour  a VERY VERY dark green the pics don't quite do justice to how dark and NOT translucent these leaves are now meaning they are maximizing their efficiency at soaking up the HPS UV energy. THIS IS GOOD, REALLY BLOOMIN GOOD  I got my mix 'just right' I added 50ml of PGR part B seeing as though there is around 5 days left of this week and thats just a smidgen over 1ml instead of the recommended 3ml!!! This should keep my canopy from wanting to do a second go at stretching to much, but only just exhibit enough hormones to let the plant build an original looking bud structure while keeping 'bud nodes' slightly closer together at the base of the Colas, this will help balance my canopy even further by letting the smaller ones go that little bit further while the bigger tips take on the hormones first and start to build their city of calyxys  I see to many people making the mistake of using waaaaaaay to much pgr, now i'm not against people using them but they need to research as to why they are using it, many people think they will give you more weight. THIS is NOT the case, they are a cellular modifying hormone which changes the way energy is diverted to which parts of the plant, this makes all the energy get forced into all the flowering tips AND will grow a slightly more tightly uniformed bud utilizing less space in the tent as to keep my canopy level at maximum height to the lamp the whole way through flowering. They won't show signs of heat stress this way and will grow Fat and large because of the HPS being so close to ALL THE TIPS. 



eastcoastmo said:


> The hydro shop up here used to sell it but dont think they do anymore, you'd probably have to order it online! Your pics would fit perfectly in it mate


I'm going to have a little looksie later on  i've already passed out once during this post lol and i feel another nap coming on! wow smoking some Amaaaaaaaaaaaazingly potent nug at the moment, thought i'd pull out the UVB buds again. Damaging....... Permantly LOL 



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - There is a link on High Times where you can submit your photos. I sent them the one with the backlit bud with the pool.
> 
> Made hash last night. It was alot of work but I did get some nice blonde material in the 73 bag!
> 
> ...


pics of the blonde  show us what the Samsung can do with your tripod!!  i've still yet to go down and get myself one, i'm so used to doing it free hand but it wold be so much fun to do some timed aperture shots and some moon shots.... gotta love the wb150f hey Mo  Christmas everyday



lordjin said:


> Wait! Wait for me!


Wouldn't leave without ya 



The New Jim Jones said:


> christ, Im jealous of all of you people that harvest enough to make hashish, someday I hope to pull the same harvests


You will, and you can  I'm only 6 weeks into this whole grow


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 27, 2012)

Here we go!!! Day 18 Flower, and things are moving fast, not really an issue in sight, the canopy is shaping up nicely with already great bud growth for this early on......

I also bought the a large 'turbo' fan suited for a house but utilizes a powerful 120watts of power with a specially designed turbo fan outlet for max speed setting and well let me say.... It has replaced the last fan i had in its place, and then some!!! LOL! got it on low and its nearly tearing leaves off the lower stems! very efficient fan, and it had 2 inlets down the bottom, one for the turbo flaps...( lol i know turbo right  but it does have a unique flip blade fan that opens up larger when in high power setting. Awesome so i ran some more ducting down around the back of the tent for the 2 fans to push the lower air around and get some of that cooler air up where its brightest and temperature crazy.... New fan is a Morretti like my Evap cooler, nice brand haven't had a problem with the cooler. The new fan was as hefty $80 but the inlets suited being in a tent, nothing can get caught in the blades easily, its extremely powerful for a tent this size i could run this along with an extractor and id be fine, but i go all out, 7 fans all up 

here she is in all her beautiful glory  or is it just the Samsung WB150f loves her to... frost is coming doooooon't worry, its just alot of bud setting at present. I'm still feeding Potash but trichs will start to show within a few days and before you know it SWELL TIME 

DAY 18


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2012)

Truly magical Flowa *wipes tear* she is such a beautiful specimen hey! Looking at all those bud sites, you are going to have some very dense colas  

Man that fan sounds wicked! Where abouts do you get them from?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 27, 2012)

you mock me with your level canopy and busty buds, seriously though that is solid as fuck for 18 days in flowering


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol it looks perfect doesn't it! He mocks us all 

i love the vigour and colour of her, she's so very well looked after!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 27, 2012)

Got a nice plant flows she's looking nice n fat for 18days good job. Peace


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice forrest FlowaMasta!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 29, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Truly magical Flowa *wipes tear* she is such a beautiful specimen hey! Looking at all those bud sites, you are going to have some very dense colas
> 
> Man that fan sounds wicked! Where abouts do you get them from?


Thanx man!!! sorry to get back to you late!! been busy as and hot weather.....
I actually removed that crazy fan its just too loud even on low setting its like a hurricane over and over and i couldn't sleep through it so i'm just going to get an inline 6 inch and some ducting and run it from the living room.
But its damn nice in the bedroom in this heat. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Lol it looks perfect doesn't it! He mocks us all
> 
> i love the vigour and colour of her, she's so very well looked after!





onthedl0008 said:


> Got a nice plant flows she's looking nice n fat for 18days good job. Peace





Mohican said:


> Nice forrest FlowaMasta!


Awwwwww  you guys. gotta give you a good show, talk about recovery


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2012)

S'all good bro, I been hell busy too, got a new addition to my family in the way of a little girl so losing some sleep and been awake at stupid hours haha. This heat isn't helping either, trying to keep the bedroom cool is proving a little difficult! 

Sucks about the fan dude, sounded like it was awesome but if it's too loud, fuck that  I'm on the hunt for a new fan too but it has to be real slimline as I have such a small space! Bunnings trip comin up I think! 

I meant to say too that a relo in the Dam sent me a few JH reg seeds so I'm getting he'll keen to do a little crossing of my own


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 30, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> S'all good bro, I been hell busy too, got a new addition to my family in the way of a little girl so losing some sleep and been awake at stupid hours haha. This heat isn't helping either, trying to keep the bedroom cool is proving a little difficult!
> 
> Sucks about the fan dude, sounded like it was awesome but if it's too loud, fuck that  I'm on the hunt for a new fan too but it has to be real slimline as I have such a small space! Bunnings trip comin up I think!
> 
> I meant to say too that a relo in the Dam sent me a few JH reg seeds so I'm getting he'll keen to do a little crossing of my own


Congrats on the Newb little one  always a great addition!! 

Yea on the fan man, just too crazy and i you gotta be comfy to sleep!! such a pity though....

Grow Baby!!! GROW!!! Day 20 flowering, and look at the outdoor!!! shes re-vegging for sure


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great as always! She kinda looks like a bigger version of my Blue cheese at the same age.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

jesus christ!! those buds are already the same size as mine, and there are way more of them! fuck man, your absurd...HIGHFIVE!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Congrats on the Newb little one  always a great addition!!
> 
> Yea on the fan man, just too crazy and i you gotta be comfy to sleep!! such a pity though....
> 
> Grow Baby!!! GROW!!! Day 20 flowering, and look at the outdoor!!! shes re-vegging for sure


Thanks bro, pretty stoked with the new addition hey, she's so sweet  

Your girls are looking amazing as always man, there is some fat colas on the indoor one already woo hoo!! Even the outdoory will be awesome too! Well done brother


----------



## Downinit (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey flowamasta, how much of an increse in ur power bill from the 600w light? Or are u using a 100w?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Flowa, 

Quick question, do you top your plants? If so after how many nodes? Just lookin at your stem tryin to work it out but i can still see a main branch going up....


----------



## Shaggn (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn, that re-veg lady sure looks ugly, lmao!!! She will bounce hard tho. On a side note, got my new gear n should b up n running asap  Wow she is just pouring on the flowers, very nice Flowa!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2012)

>





Wow, just wow!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 1, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Looks great as always! She kinda looks like a bigger version of my Blue cheese at the same age.


Thankyou indica  feel free to post up a pic, would love to see the comparison, i have found that she is quite unique and exhibits the rare 3 way inter-noding structure instead of the usual 4 even.... I dont think it means much more than it came from a more tropical environment suited for higher humidity, the buds don't go like rock naturally they end up being really nice size dense but light nugs and always frosty all the way to the inside  so keeping this strain more natural has worked for me well and her buds end up looking gorgeous. I'm stuck with her for a while and i'm so glad!! Ive even had 100% success rate with all my cuts from the last 2 grows. 

Cheerz or your input! 



The New Jim Jones said:


> jesus christ!! those buds are already the same size as mine, and there are way more of them! fuck man, your absurd...HIGHFIVE!


lol !! ha You are a funny man  yeah i'm happy, mrs hasnt had much of a look ive been busy in there whenever i can and both have a separate schedule at present so i hadn't realized my better half hasn't seen her mans mistress growing for a while!! since the start of flowering nearly!! We are both shocked really, things are growing great even with the white fly breakout a couple of weeks back, which only affected some lower growth which will be all hash extractions and only damaged the leaves and never the buds so all is well.



Downinit said:


> Hey flowamasta, how much of an increse in ur power bill from the 600w light? Or are u using a 100w?


always been the 600 hps matey  I pay more electricity in the amount of fans i use. Literally. Its great value, under 1000 buks for 3 months. Works out to be around $50 an ounce of erb in the end. So much better then payin 4-5 times that.



eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks bro, pretty stoked with the new addition hey, she's so sweet
> 
> Your girls are looking amazing as always man, there is some fat colas on the indoor one already woo hoo!! Even the outdoory will be awesome too! Well done brother


great to hear man, a littl girl.... blessing  Women are not to be under-estimated 

ha yeah the outdoories doin her thing, gonna be way to big for bein in the yard, but guess i can live with that, i'll try and hide her somehow soon before she starts to take of too fast! buds are still kinda thickening up so the full revert may not happen, just thick stemmy buds.... we'll see i guess. Loving my indoor girl, the new tent has done a fair job, the zips aren't 100% light tight so be warned if looking for a 'sky hawk' tent. but they are fine, good thick zips, and pull cords on all the ducting.



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa,
> 
> Quick question, do you top your plants? If so after how many nodes? Just lookin at your stem tryin to work it out but i can still see a main branch going up....


You bet, Wwaaaaaay back usually at the beginning but this clone i had started in a different pot for a few weeks and topped her early. I top again all main growing tips and cut clones and splice at around day 22-25. 

Thanx all!!! Update tomorrow night.


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Flowa, awesome work! I have a few questions though... Are you using h2o2 in your control bucket, or does it interfere with your additives?(Sugar rush, etc) Do you rinse or soak your perlite before using? I've heard Perlite leads to salt build ups on occasion... what precautions do you take to avoid this? Sorry for the questions, but browsing on my phone is sooo slow. Keep up the awesome work, bud!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2012)

Sweet as brother Flowa, cheers for the reply and the best wishes! I would never underestimate a woman either


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, I had a couple of crisis to deal with yesterday. I was lazy and didn't put my net in this round, and well, what a mistake.

The smaller of the 2 plants was having issues with branches falling over due to bud weight. The monster plant, well, it is so damn heavy that the net pot was falling through the lid of my rubbermaid container! I half assed got somewhat of some support in there and things are doing much better now! Lesson learned.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh shit dude doesnt sound good! Does sound like you'll get some dense buds though which is awesome!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 1, 2012)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey Flowa, awesome work! I have a few questions though... Are you using h2o2 in your control bucket, or does it interfere with your additives?(Sugar rush, etc) Do you rinse or soak your perlite before using? I've heard Perlite leads to salt build ups on occasion... what precautions do you take to avoid this? Sorry for the questions, but browsing on my phone is sooo slow. Keep up the awesome work, bud!


no prob, i dont use H202 ive only ever had 1 issue with a mild slime and thats from using zyme. I Flush every week, and i see very little salt build up using cyco nutrients. The thing is with salt is if its already started to build up it builds up faster the longer you leave it regardless of the medium used.

Oh and yeah i rinse my perlite and bottom layer of hydroton, its dusty as hell and you don't want that in there as thats the first stuff the salts will want to bind to. I used to use Florakleen....... Seen no real benefit after comparison. A good 5-7 days flush is all that i need especially with my weekly flushes..... EVERY SATURDAY 



eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet as brother Flowa, cheers for the reply and the best wishes! I would never underestimate a woman either


Haaha  good man, you know most women got this thing goin on where they pretend to play dumb ?!  hehe 
see you round easty



^Slanty said:


> Well, I had a couple of crisis to deal with yesterday. I was lazy and didn't put my net in this round, and well, what a mistake.
> 
> The smaller of the 2 plants was having issues with branches falling over due to bud weight. The monster plant, well, it is so damn heavy that the net pot was falling through the lid of my rubbermaid container! I half assed got somewhat of some support in there and things are doing much better now! Lesson learned.


Glad to know everything is Ok. Better Go down the hardware store and build yourself a guerrilla cage for your ladies


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the info! What're your weekly flush methods? Tap or RO? Do you just fill your control for a fewfeedings, or the whole day? And btw, is your feed line drippers or misters? Lookin forward to some more tasty Macro Pics, bro!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no prob, i dont use H202 ive only ever had 1 issue with a mild slime and thats from using zyme. I Flush every week, and i see very little salt build up using cyco nutrients. The thing is with salt is if its already started to build up it builds up faster the longer you leave it regardless of the medium used.
> 
> Oh and yeah i rinse my perlite and bottom layer of hydroton, its dusty as hell and you don't want that in there as thats the first stuff the salts will want to bind to. I used to use Florakleen....... Seen no real benefit after comparison. A good 5-7 days flush is all that i need especially with my weekly flushes..... EVERY SATURDAY
> 
> ...


Haha yeah they like to play dumb dont they, then when you least expect it BAM they hit you with it lol


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh... and guess what is starting to come out FM!!? Some Color! I would love to upload a picture for you to gaze at, but unfortunately RIU has broken the site again for me.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 2, 2012)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info! What're your weekly flush methods? Tap or RO? Do you just fill your control for a fewfeedings, or the whole day? And btw, is your feed line drippers or misters? Lookin forward to some more tasty Macro Pics, bro!


I flush very easily, The final flush being fresh water replaced daily for the last week, and each given week before that i flush by filling the whole system twice and disposing everything that comes out. I use auto feeder on a 24hr pin timer every 3 hours for 15 minutes each feeding. Feed rings supply the feed directly to the top of the system 



^Slanty said:


> Oh... and guess what is starting to come out FM!!? Some Color! I would love to upload a picture for you to gaze at, but unfortunately RIU has broken the site again for me.


Grrrrrrrr damn RIU

I got some Macros for you 

_*ROLLITUP!!!! GET WITH THE*_ *FLOGRAM **DAY 22!!!**















WHATS THAT!!?? TRICHS ALREADY??? BUT... BUT... ITS THE FLOGRAM













*


----------



## cONkey (Dec 2, 2012)

beyond magic flowamaster! simply mindblowing. you are a wizard in the garden. im really touched by your sensitivity and the way you apply your intuition and technical knowledge. you INCEREDIBLE!! these buds are going to be MASSIVE!!

couple questions for you masta...

Dr.Repair has made your leaves a wonderful dark colour which you say will benifit in the light absorption correct? Is this a strain issue? Presently my PE is a nice colour but my COttoncandy is a light green. I backed up her light thinkin it might be light bleaching but really not sure. I use Flora Nova Bloom, cal mag and H202. what would you do ? is dr repair ok to use with those nutrients?

Im also very curious about the branching structures our hydro girls create .. Mine seem to vary a bit and i have documented each branching system in a post. Is this also strain dependent or is it a response to the way i topped and fimmed at early veg.? My PE branching structure is so wacked out lookin and gives me the heebee geebees..lol. but shes strong and healthy...and her branch is leaning about a 30 degree angle to the side, do you forsee a problem with this?, whats your take on the branching structure?

U fUckin ROCK DUDE! love ya!!


----------



## Downinit (Dec 2, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! BUT, it is the FLOWAMASTA!!!! Awesome work my brotha!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2012)

I think Sativa plants are more pale because they grow where it is very hot and sunny and so they do not need to have very wide or very dark leaves to get enough sun. Sativa strains also do not like very much nitrogen.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 2, 2012)

cONkey said:


> beyond magic flowamaster! simply mindblowing. you are a wizard in the garden. im really touched by your sensitivity and the way you apply your intuition and technical knowledge. you INCEREDIBLE!! these buds are going to be MASSIVE!!
> 
> couple questions for you masta...
> 
> ...


  Thanx Conkey so love ya comments! always worth getting up in the morning to check my posts out for all you awesome people  Conkey you have inspired me to do some art, due to a medical issue that stopped me from using my hands properly for over 5 years i have finally gained the strength to bend my hands in the right ways to get some artwork happening  I'm Drawing a 'FlowaMasta' Placard for my tent see if i've still got the edge as you clearly always have had!

Dr. Repair will make your leaves a nice dark green, but i don't like to give it any later than week 3 in flowering as the food will last quite a while and since i gave the extra 1ml dose (2ml instead of 1ml) This could be strain dependant perhaps i like to think more of climate conditioning. Not only will certain elements be affected by certain Ph levels but temperatures will also play a major game in the way they change and react to other elements. I like to try and produce a 'rainforest' type environment but not deep in the rainforest more so on the edge of a creek just into the more humid areas of fauna. I believe the more fluffy type strains of weed are more suited for humid environments so therefore they will handle more magnesium and burn more nitrogen, so trying to synthesize nature is kind of possible, so i push things pretty hard. It may not look like much moves in my tent but that white fan up top is on max setting (3) as well as the bottom 2 fans for circulation. Not to mention my Evap cooler that constantly pumps humid air into the tent at around 23 degrees. This will bump the humidity up to around 70% when the light is off, with the mass fans and circulation the humid environment is perfectly safe provided always kept clean AND the air is replaced with fresh air and the used air MUST be exhausted. When the light comes back on humidity will drop slowly to around 50% over 3-4 hours Creating a hot and mildly sweaty environment which forces the plant to eat more to sustain energy, and to not only retain more water but drink more. I think Dr. Repair would be suited for all hydro and outdoor growing  but again no later than week 3 in flower..... I know the cyco booklet states to feed it all the way to the end, but that to me is a total waste as half way through flowering the plant is naturally starting to burn through its nitrogen and use up its stored magnesium and potassium for growing the flowers. At the moment the plant has basically just finished 'Flower set' and will begin the swelling phase where the 'P' & 'K' come into the game. This comes from the plant itself NOT what we feed..... Now the way this level drops off will determine when and how your plant will fade out or 'Autumn' and finish drawing all remaining nitrogen out of the leaves pulling all the sugars to the surface of the leaves giving us the 'yellows' and sometimes 'pinks'  They come from the flavanoids of the plant where sugars and resins form, If we don't fade the plant out at all she my want to keep growing or seed or even foxtail.... if we fade out too much we may lose valuable yield or even lose considerable flavour as things will die off before given time and the sugars will not come to surface and there will still be nitrogen and perhaps phosphorous which can give a harsh smoke.
I think branching structure does come down to the strain aswell as topping/fimming/lst techniques, they all keep their genetic code of pattern but i suppose going from flower to veg or visa versa could and usually would change growth considerably as it has with mine, but sticking with the same technique will keep similar results unless temperatures are completely different.

Oh and if you're worried about your 30* angle branch just tie her up in a couple of locations  i have branches growing 90 degrees and if the net gave in well..... lets not go there. My last harvest was CRAZY!!!! half way through trimming and my plant nearly pulled the tent over lol I forget that its a few kgs of wet pot.

Mo is correct in saying Sativas dont need as broad leaves or as dark green as they have more leaves to give photosynthesis so the leaves can be more transparent allowing light to pass through onto lower parts of the plant. Very easy to over feed a Sativa, however a sativa X   can allow for some VERY large and Psychoactive buds! No more nitrogen, or calcium or magnesium now, only base food, continuing this weeks feeding with potash and MY NEW BLUEBERRY NECTAR from General Hydro which is Cane sugar, Molasses and malt extract with natural flavanoids from blueberries, and it smells deeeeeeelicious!!! going to add some real funk to an already puke worthy strain 



Downinit said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! BUT, it is the FLOWAMASTA!!!! Awesome work my brotha!


  THIS HAS FLOWN BY!! where does time go these days. Didnt i only just put this thing in?? what year is this. Have i been abducted by aliens? whos been writing all this babble!?



Mohican said:


> I think Sativa plants are more pale because they grow where it is very hot and sunny and so they do not need to have very wide or very dark leaves to get enough sun. Sativa strains also do not like very much nitrogen.


Hit the nail smack on the head  The trick with Sativas is to hitem early with a good dose of food, i think of them like hibernating bears, they store food for longer and always return with such pride. You must be a happy man Mo, and i bet the highest you've ever been LOL 

Thanx all for being here again! it's almost frost time. Actually it is..... It stinks down that way


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow Flowa, those buds are so massive already!! Do you think you'll outdo the last grow? If so you'd be looking at close to 2lb  

The info you've given above is spot on bro and makes perfect sense! Considering where a lot of strains come from in the first place, its good to try and mimic that environment for the plant to use and gain maximum strength! Top job again bro, so excited watching this grow too! Its the only thing i look at if in awake at stupid o'clock with the bub


----------



## cONkey (Dec 2, 2012)

Im so thrilled i inspired you to create your placard! I cant wait to see a picture of it. _I_ts such great news about getting your hands moving again .
Thank you for all the information and taking time to answer my questions. 
Since moving to the desert and growing in such extreme weather conditions i have really come to see how temperatures and humidity play such a huge factor in plant growth.
This past summer during the MONSOOn season when my humidity levels were really high my girl when NUTS and thrived and got massive early in veg.. 
I started my present waterfarms 5 weeks ago and it hasnt rained in over 2 MONTHS! 
I keep a humidifier on but my tents ave about 30 % humidty.. 50% if im more than lucky lights off.
When i crank my intake fan up my humidity level drops to 10%-20% due to how fuckin dry the air is here! its a losing battle. I rely mostly on my osciltating fan so i dont have to pull the dry air in until the tents get over 80 degrees...should prob get morefans after hearing how many u use.
I have noticed a significant differnce in growth rate during early veg with out the extra humidity. It really worried me the first 3 weeks but things are moving along better now, still i dont think i will see the same yeild that i got this past summer.

Awesome info about sativa strains, thanks for your input MO. yeah the COTTONcandy is really sativa. I thought at first it might be a Nitro def but when checking her ppms she was really happy and stable at 600 which made me curious. 

New Blueberry Nectar sounds very appealing, especially since its a GH product. is it going to raise you ppms? i bet its going to make your buds taste even more delicious! but wont the suga and stickiness clog your tubes?
take it easy mate.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 2, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow Flowa, those buds are so massive already!! Do you think you'll outdo the last grow? If so you'd be looking at close to 2lb
> 
> The info you've given above is spot on bro and makes perfect sense! Considering where a lot of strains come from in the first place, its good to try and mimic that environment for the plant to use and gain maximum strength! Top job again bro, so excited watching this grow too! Its the only thing i look at if in awake at stupid o'clock with the bub


Thanx man  I may be looking at a little more maybe not..... it depends on the root system aswell but yes i am impressed with the current results, i think she will shock even me. Glad you're excited man! something about little ones too they sense when something is magical. As bad as some minds have made it seem if a young baby was staring into a tent full of quality ganja i bet they'd see the MAGIC in it  they see energy on a different level, they know how much happiness and calmness around the place its going to bring, there isn't anything evil about the marijuana plant if that was the case then our own bodies receptors are evil... Blah i could write a book on everything but lol  

hmmmmmm this UVB nuggie has got me chattering away on the keyboard!



cONkey said:


> Im so thrilled i inspired you to create your placard! I cant wait to see a picture of it. _I_ts such great news about getting your hands moving again .
> Thank you for all the information and taking time to answer my questions.
> Since moving to the desert and growing in such extreme weather conditions i have really come to see how temperatures and humidity play such a huge factor in plant growth.
> This past summer during the MONSOOn season when my humidity levels were really high my girl when NUTS and thrived and got massive early in veg..
> ...


I will present my placard soon enough  when the flowers start to get gorgeous she'll be close to being done, its been a while since i've broke out the old lead pencil, im going to have to throw some colour in on top!! especially if its going in the Flowa tent!! lol well maybe on special occasions..... 

That sucks about your humidity  i have seen some great humidifiers and its all about output with them, they can be tiny and still put out wicked moisture, but i agree it would be hard to balance the intake and exhaust while battling heat, It maybe that having three tents in 1 room maybe drying the room out even more? you may need a swimming pool in there to battle the heat to keep the humidity up  maybe design a box setup that will allow a small space to be humidified and allow for the fresh air to be sucked through, a separate reservoir for the humidifier and an evaporative cooler to push the air. complicated somewhat but easier on the humidifier and will allow for fresh air being a bit cooler and alot more humid.... just a thought. I raise my humidity alone by 10-15% just by having it in the room, i ducted it into the tent during veg, you may of seen pictures but that would be overkill for me here during night temps.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2012)

Ha ha ha yeah have to agree mate little ones definitely feel the magic in a room! 

Glad to hear your UVB buds are keeping you well toasted too


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 2, 2012)

I too live in a normally very dry climate. This round though, due to my 2 plants getting so massive in my UC setup, humidity is up way higher than normal. Prior, when running a NFT or DWC setup, 
my humidity would hover between 30-40%, which was never an issue. Due to it being so low all of the time, I never used to run a fan blowing on the tops of the plants. I only had a small intake fan and my Carbon Filter/fan as the exhaust. Now with this UC setup, my humidity has gone as high as 70%, due to the pure size of the plants! It has forced me to place a top fan on the plants to keep the humidity from forming on top of leaves. As FM has stated though, even though my humidity now fluctuates between 45-60+, it is not an issue at all due to the air exchange I have set up! 


I really wish I could post some current pictures, as words just don't do justice! Keep it going FM! Anxiously waiting for updates to drool over!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 3, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha yeah have to agree mate little ones definitely feel the magic in a room!
> 
> Glad to hear your UVB buds are keeping you well toasted too


My UVB buds is actually pretty much all i got left lol!!! i helped a few people out i couldn't let go without, i know what it's like when your 1 favourite past smoking time can't be filled with your favourite material.... But i got plenty of oil and hash to keep me more than satisfied for the next month  I'll have even more heads this time so another bonus for the book 



^Slanty said:


> I too live in a normally very dry climate. This round though, due to my 2 plants getting so massive in my UC setup, humidity is up way higher than normal. Prior, when running a NFT or DWC setup,
> my humidity would hover between 30-40%, which was never an issue. Due to it being so low all of the time, I never used to run a fan blowing on the tops of the plants. I only had a small intake fan and my Carbon Filter/fan as the exhaust. Now with this UC setup, my humidity has gone as high as 70%, due to the pure size of the plants! It has forced me to place a top fan on the plants to keep the humidity from forming on top of leaves. As FM has stated though, even though my humidity now fluctuates between 45-60+, it is not an issue at all due to the air exchange I have set up!
> 
> 
> I really wish I could post some current pictures, as words just don't do justice! Keep it going FM! Anxiously waiting for updates to drool over!


Correctamundo  they don't like fans much when young in veg but in hard flower they take it all 

can't wait to see your updates my friend


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn bro, that's a lot of buds gone in 2 months hahaha! You are a generous man Flowa


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey flowa, you're seriously makin me wanna do an all perlite grow, dude! And awesome knowledge you're spreadin here! A FEW more questions popped into my head lol. When growing in perlite, how important is it to keep your control buckets water/nute temps down, and how do you regulate it? I want to use XL but is it compatable with h2o2? (Rocks Super Grow has organic matter in it) And btw... are your feed rings drippers or misters? Thanks bro! Keep rockin it!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 3, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, that's a lot of buds gone in 2 months hahaha! You are a generous man Flowa


lol, It may sound like that but i wish i could be more generous, this weed unfortunately stands out for the naughty reasons.... it is sought after i must admit. I've accidentally left a jar out with Primo colas perfectly manicured and dried to perfection, and i quickly have to hide it  I kinda feel like a milk farmer who gets all the cream off the top of the vat... LOL!! 

I haven't run out since i started growing so i easily work out what i can and cant smoke, and i even had more than enough that i left for myself as the potency has allowed me to always walk away after 1 cone.
If only i could teleport myself!! My shout 



jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey flowa, you're seriously makin me wanna do an all perlite grow, dude! And awesome knowledge you're spreadin here! A FEW more questions popped into my head lol. When growing in perlite, how important is it to keep your control buckets water/nute temps down, and how do you regulate it? I want to use XL but is it compatable with h2o2? (Rocks Super Grow has organic matter in it) And btw... are your feed rings drippers or misters? Thanks bro! Keep rockin it!


lol funny stuff! thanx for the compliments, i try to enlighten people, sometimes it can be hard to find solid ganja information suited to your location or needs, i think my system has dumbed it down enough now so it can be easily put together at under $500...

Its just as important to keep your res temps down as this will cycle through the tent and get warm enough, i keep my external 40 litre Res outside the tent not more than 1 metre away. Nothing ever gets clogged i use 14mm feed lines and 19mm return lines and the pot sock keeps out anything larger diamater than that of the feed lines. My Timer is a 24 hour pin timer it will have 1 pin every 15 minutes around the 24hr surface, I feed every 3 hours when the lights are on and every 4 hours after that while night time which stabilizes my humidity in the tent perfectly.i set it so it feeds at a regular rate by the pump which is a 1000 litre per hour pump ( a little over-kill but they wear down to a suitable level ) The feed rings flow they do not drip, they have to flow to generate enough moisture to JUST saturate the entire 50 litre pot in 15 minutes. Res temps stay fairly consistent at around 21 degrees. If you run into 23-24 and above temps, you're in for trouble guaranteed and will have to thin the plant/s out so the fungi doesn't thrive while you fight the infection. 

I would imagine XL to defeat absolutely anything other than given nutrients other than nitrogen and potassium, and i do believe ( feel free to quote me on this  ) that Rocks Super Grow is actually Sourced from some organic matter, but it has been processed to suit Hydroponics so it has natural acids that are processed by man. It has a similar Ph to Cyco's XL But cycos XL also contains UREA ( A Pure nitrate compound ) and the phosphoric acid used by cyco is SUPER phosphoric acid and is sourced from 99.99% acid not 80% This will eliminate most of the Heat build up from using only phosphoric acid ( basically Ph down. ) They are almost identical to the untrained eye, but used side by side I would think something like Coke vs Pepsi One having alot more fizz and been around alot longer.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah Flowa, i would very much love to sit down and have a cone of your finest with you, i reckon we'd have a lot of laughs in the process and we'd end up extremely baked as well 

I can totally understand being the milkman and having to hide your gear, i had to do it when i was growing as well as i was known for the good stuff! I always had mates at my house too as i had a revolving weed bowl and was home all day  ahh the good ol' days 

I must say mate, this is the first time im wishing it was cooler so i could get my grow going again, im that excited to do it the Flowamaster method!!!!

edit- I'll start working on the teleporter captain


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Dec 4, 2012)

the size of your buds is absurd, all of this hydro mumbo jumbo is incomprehensible to me, this grow makes me want to rethink my whole new setup and just replicate yours, but originality is important. LETS GET HIGH AS FUCK AND TELEPORT TO GANJALAND!!!!!!!!


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thankyou indica  feel free to post up a pic, would love to see the comparison, i have found that she is quite unique and exhibits the rare 3 way inter-noding structure instead of the usual 4 even.... I dont think it means much more than it came from a more tropical environment suited for higher humidity, the buds don't go like rock naturally they end up being really nice size dense but light nugs and always frosty all the way to the inside  so keeping this strain more natural has worked for me well and her buds end up looking gorgeous. I'm stuck with her for a while and i'm so glad!! Ive even had 100% success rate with all my cuts from the last 2 grows.
> 
> Cheerz or your input!


Cheers. Here are some of my Blue Cheese currently and has 3 more weeks to go before harvest. Between Christmas and New years. They grow solid dense like rocks. The last picture is blackberry kush. I clicked on the wrong picture and tried to remove it. Guess the site didn't want me to 



BC from last harvest.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2012)

WOAH noce buds Indica  sooo frosty! What's the BC you grew in the second last pic? That looks tasty as!


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 4, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> WOAH noce buds Indica  sooo frosty! What's the BC you grew in the second last pic? That looks tasty as!


They were all grown in Roots Organics Soil using Dyna-gro. Any nutes works just fine. It is about finding the balance NPK for your plants. Less is more.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> They were all grown in Roots Organics Soil using Dyna-gro. Any nutes works just fine. It is about finding the balance NPK for your plants. Less is more.


Very nice mate


----------



## Disassociation (Dec 4, 2012)

Amazing setup, I have a few questions, first where do I find these 50 litre Hempy style pots and the sock to fit? Secondly, so you flush the pot with nutrient water for 15 mins every 3hrs? And the line to the pot from the res is just sitting in the perlite at the top? Thanks for the help!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 4, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah Flowa, i would very much love to sit down and have a cone of your finest with you, i reckon we'd have a lot of laughs in the process and we'd end up extremely baked as well
> 
> I can totally understand being the milkman and having to hide your gear, i had to do it when i was growing as well as i was known for the good stuff! I always had mates at my house too as i had a revolving weed bowl and was home all day  ahh the good ol' days
> 
> ...


At ease  I totally agree with you! I can see how easy it could happen for one to gain a reputation in such a position, if they were to always have nothing but stuff like that, it would of been unsettling to know that at a young age knowing how much crap stuff ive wasted money on... not that i regret it or anything i'm glad ive been through each day  

Damn it must be hot where you are... I got the air cooled hood with the built in 6 inch fan and my ambient can be 21 and my tent can stay at 24 if i wish for it, but i keep my glass slider open about half an inch to allow for extra airflow and a bit of radiant heat lets through and warms the tent enough to evaporate moisture, but i can touch the glass easily with the back of my hand no problem. In the worst of summer last year with this hood it stayed at around 28-29 degrees, and i was stoked because it was always 25-28 inside even with the air con going. Thats night temps for the plant btw, so that blows the theory of having to have your night time temps within 10 degrees cooler. I dont see much stretch either which is usually the case if night temps are hot. If it gets real hot i may see some fox tails.... maybe, the light is pretty close. 7 inches at its closest.

Love to have a bowl someday 



The New Jim Jones said:


> the size of your buds is absurd, all of this hydro mumbo jumbo is incomprehensible to me, this grow makes me want to rethink my whole new setup and just replicate yours, but originality is important. LETS GET HIGH AS FUCK AND TELEPORT TO GANJALAND!!!!!!!!


Things are going well indeed  thanx Jim! feel free to copy or replicate to a 'T'!!! this is original in the way that you will not find it documented or the exact method displayed anywhere else.  There isn't even a word for my setup haha, well actually...... Flowa's 3 month 1 lb+ (1 plant) dry harvest hehe.....

*Is ROLLITUP.ORG BACKING THIS UP!!!??? Grrrrrrrr You better be!! you know if shit goes up again we'll..... we'll just get high and not have a place to talk about it!!  Time to Back Shit Up ROLLITUP does everyone agree??*



inhaleindica said:


> Cheers. Here are some of my Blue Cheese currently and has 3 more weeks to go before harvest. Between Christmas and New years. They grow solid dense like rocks. The last picture is blackberry kush. I clicked on the wrong picture and tried to remove it. Guess the site didn't want me to
> 
> View attachment 2430197View attachment 2430198View attachment 2430199View attachment 2430200
> 
> ...





inhaleindica said:


> They were all grown in Roots Organics Soil using Dyna-gro. Any nutes works just fine. It is about finding the balance NPK for your plants. Less is more.


Picture perfect  does look a little different from my eyes, but i've seen a fair few strains now, the growth structure does look similar nice stocky genetically perfect space between nodes, Poster material, it weird sometimes growing a strain like this or that... while growing you see the beauty, but you don't really feeeeel the beauty until you smoke it up and you've had a look at the older pics as time goes on. Things happen so fast its hard to imagine!! All you guys have helped me realize i have something special created here and not just another strain  

That Bc ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh droolworth beautiful colouring i can see the flavour 



Disassociation said:


> Amazing setup, I have a few questions, first where do I find these 50 litre Hempy style pots and the sock to fit? Secondly, so you flush the pot with nutrient water for 15 mins every 3hrs? And the line to the pot from the res is just sitting in the perlite at the top? Thanks for the help!


a hardware store most likely or you may have to shimmy the inside one from a normal outer pot, some places just don't have them by the looks, try ebay if in doubt they are in deed out there as a 2 pot drain setup, just make sure the inside one lines up well and doesn't allow light to penetrate the nutrient as it flows and yes i theoretically 'flush' the whole system with the nutrient every 3 hours, while the light is on then every 4 after that. This keeps things consistent and eliminates salt build up because things DONT dry out which is the first reason for salt build up. To keep a perfect H20/02 ratio you must drench the perlite atleast every 3 hours max 4, that is when salt build up will start to occur when things slowly stagnate in some areas or have less flow. It also depends on how often and well you flush the system with fresh water each week. EVERY WEEK. My res is NEVER cloudy, always crystal clear and the air stone pushes plenty of fresh air from outside of the room.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 4, 2012)

man i just replied hundreds of words and fukin rollitup got their panties stuck up there asses again. i'll get back to you guys soon

Scratch that.  it seems as though it worked.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol brother, rollitup seems to be having some major issues lately hey! I agree, i hope they get it sorted and are backing it up! Yeah it's definitely getting warm here. Where my tent is though is in a garage that gets full sun from about 1pm in the arvo until sun down so if its 28 outside, my tent is sitting on about 32! On a hotter day it just gets waaaay to warm in there. If i could get aircon in there i'd be set but i couldnt be buggered to be honest! Its cool, i only need one grow a year to sort me out and gives my mate 6 months of free (well almost) weed for his condition! Plus i've got a little outdoory going as well so i'll be more than set! Got a sugar haze going outside which is looking like it will be a really nice early flowering haze! When i get some pics i'll upload them for ya!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 4, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol brother, rollitup seems to be having some major issues lately hey! I agree, i hope they get it sorted and are backing it up! Yeah it's definitely getting warm here. Where my tent is though is in a garage that gets full sun from about 1pm in the arvo until sun down so if its 28 outside, my tent is sitting on about 32! On a hotter day it just gets waaaay to warm in there. If i could get aircon in there i'd be set but i couldnt be buggered to be honest! Its cool, i only need one grow a year to sort me out and gives my mate 6 months of free (well almost) weed for his condition! Plus i've got a little outdoory going as well so i'll be more than set! Got a sugar haze going outside which is looking like it will be a really nice early flowering haze! When i get some pics i'll upload them for ya!


Yes they certainly are!!, sorry RIU for the snap but they lost heaps of my shit yonks ago right after i eradicated it from my computers memory!! 

Hey with the Heat issues i totally hear you, and know of many growers mostly smalltime would you believe, who will even dig trenches to run their ducting from inside the home patio area or somewhere that has fresh cool air and run that to the tent and up through the ground.... very efficient at keeping it cool if atleast 30cm under dirt and sealed ofcourse!! this can surprizingly bring temps down more than a few degrees c. just from adding positive pressure from a fresh air environment, and a whirly up the top of the shed and naturally the heat will get pulled out of the top  I've sat in some uninsulated sheds that have felt more comfortable than my bedroom LOL  very cheap if you got the time and effort to run ducting especially underground...... but its a longshot thought depending on how far away the shed it a few other variables... some sheds just breathe to much to do anything about it except run Bright Arctic White powder-coated sheet metal and insulate the walls and roof!! which is a headfu*k and VERY noisy to setup with pot rivets on metal banging away. BUT it makes for a great environment in my opinion without big costs and complicated calculations talking to people you dont want to know about your 'growing' There is always a way, and i do things bit by bit, or i just shutdown! I'm in constant battle trying to remember ideas and logic.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Picture perfect  does look a little different from my eyes, but i've seen a fair few strains now, the growth structure does look similar nice stocky genetically perfect space between nodes, Poster material, it weird sometimes growing a strain like this or that... while growing you see the beauty, but you don't really feeeeel the beauty until you smoke it up and you've had a look at the older pics as time goes on. Things happen so fast its hard to imagine!! All you guys have helped me realize i have something special created here and not just another strain
> 
> That Bc ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh droolworth beautiful colouring i can see the flavour



Yeah, They grow differently at the end. I was speaking of the white hairs, they have their similarity. Thich short and white hairs every where by 3rd week of flower. I love to trim these buds even though they are pretty leafy. The smell is so pleasing while trimming, also the scissor hash is real tasty. I can't wait to harvest my next batch .

Yes, smoking it brings out the beauty in it. How well you grew it and how much you have improved from your very first grow is crazy. That is the best thing about cannabis. Every grower has their own special plant that others don't have.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yes they certainly are!!, sorry RIU for the snap but they lost heaps of my shit yonks ago right after i eradicated it from my computers memory!!
> 
> Hey with the Heat issues i totally hear you, and know of many growers mostly smalltime would you believe, who will even dig trenches to run their ducting from inside the home patio area or somewhere that has fresh cool air and run that to the tent and up through the ground.... very efficient at keeping it cool if atleast 30cm under dirt and sealed ofcourse!! this can surprizingly bring temps down more than a few degrees c. just from adding positive pressure from a fresh air environment, and a whirly up the top of the shed and naturally the heat will get pulled out of the top  I've sat in some uninsulated sheds that have felt more comfortable than my bedroom LOL  very cheap if you got the time and effort to run ducting especially underground...... but its a longshot thought depending on how far away the shed it a few other variables... some sheds just breathe to much to do anything about it except run Bright Arctic White powder-coated sheet metal and insulate the walls and roof!! which is a headfu*k and VERY noisy to setup with pot rivets on metal banging away. BUT it makes for a great environment in my opinion without big costs and complicated calculations talking to people you dont want to know about your 'growing' There is always a way, and i do things bit by bit, or i just shutdown! I'm in constant battle trying to remember ideas and logic.


Man that is actually a top idea hey, very intuitive  i wish i could do it but im in a rental and my tent is actually in a brick garage, so i wouldnt be able to run anything  worst part is, on the otherside of the wall where the tent is, is a split system a/c but again its a brick wall! Unfortunately i think its a case of just growing once a year, which is sweet but i itch to grow it as i love doing it so much! I'm definitely going to look into a way of trying to cool it but maybe not for a bit till i get the cash to do so!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Yeah, They grow differently at the end. I was speaking of the white hairs, they have their similarity. Thich short and white hairs every where by 3rd week of flower. I love to trim these buds even though they are pretty leafy. The smell is so pleasing while trimming, also the scissor hash is real tasty. I can't wait to harvest my next batch .
> 
> Yes, smoking it brings out the beauty in it. How well you grew it and how much you have improved from your very first grow is crazy. That is the best thing about cannabis. Every grower has their own special plant that others don't have.


ahh i see now  yes they are short and fat white hairs, I think this round will have slightly less leaf i'm going HPS until next week (week 5) for swell and resin production which i will be then using a dual spectrum son-t agro lamp which i think massively helps with my trich output and potency. No UVB lamp as yet, tomorrow night i will go in and decide where she shall go. I think i'm heading to one particular area where some already huge fist size colas are....

Just how big are these going to get?!!!

Waiting for harvest is more exciting than Christmas and my harvest will be right about on new years  



eastcoastmo said:


> Man that is actually a top idea hey, very intuitive  i wish i could do it but im in a rental and my tent is actually in a brick garage, so i wouldnt be able to run anything  worst part is, on the otherside of the wall where the tent is, is a split system a/c but again its a brick wall! Unfortunately i think its a case of just growing once a year, which is sweet but i itch to grow it as i love doing it so much! I'm definitely going to look into a way of trying to cool it but maybe not for a bit till i get the cash to do so!


Or once with extra $ build a box the same size of the tent run a/c in that next to the other tent, venting the used ac air ofcourse, but the smaller are makes for easier cooling, and then the ambient air around the tent won't matter so much.

Update time!!!

Day 24 and counting!!! Starting to back things off just slightly now. The light is absolutely maxed out so i can't go any further and the leaves under the lamp show small signs of light bleaching but the buds look otherwise fine. They will indeed grow BIG and slightly crowded. But off to by a new silent (hopefully) over the next week and run ducting directly up into the centre of the canopy, an inline 6 inch will do fine with a basic fan controller set on low.

By backing things off i mean only top up with fresh water and my blueberry nectar. Perfect combo

She is a beautiful DARK GREEN, and her hairs are so bright they are blinding at first. The smell is instant when i open the tent, the carbon filters are doing their job....... so far 
*
Oh, edit: you might see the addition of my older light setup utilized on the side of the tent only turning on for 4 hours from 8pm-12am the underneath needs some energy!! Temp went to 30.1 degrees with the evap cooler going.*


----------



## McGrower420 (Dec 5, 2012)

fastest growing buds ive ever seen


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

McGrower420 said:


> fastest growing buds ive ever seen


about on par with last grow same strain  but always just a tad but different 
 glad you like my plant!! thanx for being here..

LAST GROW BELOW..... Day 24







CURRENT GROW Same time Day 24. She does look better i think. Darker, and more thick with tops.... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 5, 2012)

Definitely more mass. Look at the amount of heads in the center, just gorgeous, Flowa!!! Keep doin what ya doin, she's lovin it!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Definitely more mass. Look at the amount of heads in the center, just gorgeous, Flowa!!! Keep doin what ya doin, she's lovin it!!


Geeez thanx man  well its really nice to hear from outside people to hear their perspective  

Most of those centre buds you see actually come from riiiiiiight down the bottom of the plant they were just large enough to grow fast and reach the top and i considered them worth saving for now, if things get too big too quick then i may have to try and place things or last resort remove the smallest to make room for the biggest. THERE MUST BE AIRFLOW!!, no good me talking about it and not doing much!!! jk i've been on it. Tonight i actually gave her a much needed trim, finding many leaves just not coping from being tucked under a cola or twisted in such a fashion it can't move or breath, they die quickly so i remove them as needed, sometimes picking one, and then finding another below even worse. But this is how I do it EVERY time with my grows and it works great  The plant is really REALLY big! Try to take a step back in your mind while looking at that wide tent shot, thats 140cm wide guys. I think i'm dreaming i really do!!

Actually a REALLY awesome way to tell where you need to trim if going down my route,( i mean you could leave all this...... if you wanted...... buuuut getting rid of it maintains quality and keeps breathability to the max. + all my lower growth will be nearly twice as mature than as it would of been left untreated!!! ) 
anyway sidetracked... I look from under neath the plant at an angle so i can see shadow spots OR dead/dying leaves. I remove all that NOW and before the end of this week as after that i do not touch/poke/prod/taste until All Buds are dried/cured and approved by mrs Flowa  a few dark areas can be ok, if they have room to breath and doesn't look like the health is deteriorating they maybe soaking up enough UV from the sides of the tent, the plant WILL show you. I try to again 'even things out' across the canopy doing things of this will save me big-time in the long run, and my tops will be all sweet 
_*
Flowa's hehe*_


----------



## Disassociation (Dec 5, 2012)

I've read through this thread a few times now and I'm still amazed at what your producing from one plant and a 600watt, which has me on the hunt for supplies. This 50 litre pot sok? Can't seem to find A product by that name online, I have found 50 litre fabric pots, would one of these work? Of course you have drain holes in your pot
sok right? I could mmake my own holes if needed, also this feed ring that's talked about? What is this? Also when you transplanted to 2 pot setup was it from soil? Can I transplant from soil to perlite? I use an aerocloner to start with. Sorry for the newb questions, my experience is with soil only


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2012)

Flowa she is looking magnificent! An it does look like you have a few more heads in there than last grow, but she's pretty well on par! Top work again bro, and consistent  

Another top idea with the a/c and the box too, might start costing that up to work out how much it would cost. What size a/c do you reckon would be required?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2012)

Disassociation said:


> I've read through this thread a few times now and I'm still amazed at what your producing from one plant and a 600watt, which has me on the hunt for supplies. This 50 litre pot sok? Can't seem to find A product by that name online, I have found 50 litre fabric pots, would one of these work? Of course you have drain holes in your pot
> sok right? I could mmake my own holes if needed, also this feed ring that's talked about? What is this? Also when you transplanted to 2 pot setup was it from soil? Can I transplant from soil to perlite? I use an aerocloner to start with. Sorry for the newb questions, my experience is with soil only


Hey mate, type on pot liner sox into ebay search and see if it comes up. If ebay US doesnt have them, Oz site does


----------



## McGrower420 (Dec 5, 2012)

yea man they r massive, excellent job


----------



## Disassociation (Dec 5, 2012)

I found them on the Aussie eBay site, thanks eastcoastmo! So these 50 litre pot soks are plastic than? I assumed it was a fabric for some reason.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

Disassociation said:


> I've read through this thread a few times now and I'm still amazed at what your producing from one plant and a 600watt, which has me on the hunt for supplies. This 50 litre pot sok? Can't seem to find A product by that name online, I have found 50 litre fabric pots, would one of these work? Of course you have drain holes in your pot
> sok right? I could mmake my own holes if needed, also this feed ring that's talked about? What is this? Also when you transplanted to 2 pot setup was it from soil? Can I transplant from soil to perlite? I use an aerocloner to start with. Sorry for the newb questions, my experience is with soil only


I'm glad you like the system  i'll start with saying Eastcoastmo is spot on with the ebay  You can't go soil to straight perlite as perlite is more aero than water roots, you will most likely have health issues or atleast a long stressful transition., it maybe possible ofcourse, but not a great idea, if you are starting them aero, transplant into aero  If you're not sure on a good way to start and have never used rockwool cubes, i hear there is something called super starters or similar to that and its like a soil/coco mix but not soil obviously and they will allow you to transplant into whatever medium you like.



eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa she is looking magnificent! An it does look like you have a few more heads in there than last grow, but she's pretty well on par! Top work again bro, and consistent
> 
> Another top idea with the a/c and the box too, might start costing that up to work out how much it would cost. What size a/c do you reckon would be required?





McGrower420 said:


> yea man they r massive, excellent job


I would recommend one of hose $350-400 bunnings type around 10,000 BTU for a tent in a room my size would run efficiently with the outlet used properly venting the used heat. I will include a couple of links  These will run fine and keep things perfectly cool on the low setting. They work really well, and depending on this summer i may end up getting one myself to bring some purples out of Jack 

Morretti below
http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_moretti-elite-portable-air-conditioner-a006b12_P4440739.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=portable+air+conditioners&utm_campaign=Other|Electrical|Cooling&filter=priceRange--$200+-+$500

Arlec below
http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_arlec-portable-air-conditioner-with-remote-pa1000_P4440784.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=portable+air+conditioners&utm_campaign=Other|Electrical|Cooling&filter=priceRange--$200+-+$500



Disassociation said:


> I found them on the Aussie eBay site, thanks eastcoastmo! So these 50 litre pot soks are plastic than? I assumed it was a fabric for some reason.


I really don't know actually!!! i think they are fabric but a type of synthetic plastic. Not very strong so you will have to support the bottom, but they do the job of keeping in the medium from falling through the larger holes in the inside pot. Edit: Plastic doesn't nescesarily have to be made from synthetic compounds, a little research will amaze you in that some are made from plants  They are water resistant. BUT breathe, as they are stitched together


----------



## cONkey (Dec 5, 2012)

wow! spellbinding flowa!
the comparision of day 24 this grow and last are really close but this grow your camera is sharper and the picture is clearer.
i counted 41 visable colas in your last girl and 55 colas in your present girl! WOW thats HUGE!!!!!!
I have NO doubt you got 2 plus lbs there. remarkable!exceptional!outstanding young man.! lol
you have the most beautiful pictures as well. They are so clean and crisp. I feel like i can smell and touch them. 
yur a true inspiration .
hah, the swimming pool i had to help for humidity did like NOTHING! so i brought in back to the store , got my 9 bucks back and put my rubber duckys in my bathtub.lol
I do my best with my humdifier ..it is what it is , the farms look really good still right now. I might stick around AZ for a couple years. who knows .. so i will see how the first year goes. Summers no doubt kick ass for growing .. so looking forward to next summer. 

My sativa has really taken off though and the light green leaves are looking darker. 
but my girls fail in comparision to your magnificent beast. A picture of perfection. i admire u so much.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

Disassociation said:


> also this feed ring that's talked about? What is this?


nearly missed that..... it is placed at the top of the medium and has several nipples that flow all the nutrient down into the medium via a 14mm ( i think maybe 13mm doesn't matter ) line by my 1000 litre per hour pump 



cONkey said:


> wow! spellbinding flowa!
> the comparision of day 24 this grow and last are really close but this grow your camera is sharper and the picture is clearer.
> i counted 41 visable colas in your last girl and 55 colas in your present girl! WOW thats HUGE!!!!!!
> I have NO doubt you got 2 plus lbs there. remarkable!exceptional!outstanding young man.! lol
> ...


You are too kind!!! Thankyou conkey  2lb?! that would make me skip a heart beat lol! i mean it is a bigger tent and more buds, suppose the wait game is on now for how big some will get, i can already see my support net is dropping with the weight so i will have to re-tie some location and prop her up so they can all stand straight and look extra sexy  i like the uniformed even bud look


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I'm glad you like the system  i'll start with saying Eastcoastmo is spot on with the ebay  You can't go soil to straight perlite as perlite is more aero than water roots, you will most likely have health issues or atleast a long stressful transition., it maybe possible ofcourse, but not a great idea, if you are starting them aero, transplant into aero  If you're not sure on a good way to start and have never used rockwool cubes, i hear there is something called super starters or similar to that and its like a soil/coco mix but not soil obviously and they will allow you to transplant into whatever medium you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks bro, have to go down there tomorrow so will have a squiz! Looks like it will work perfectly


----------



## cONkey (Dec 5, 2012)

howz the placard coming along?. Im working on a new drawing too. its branching structure gone WILD!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet thanks bro, have to go down there tomorrow so will have a squiz! Looks like it will work perfectly


good to hear man  cant wait to see results



cONkey said:


> howz the placard coming along?. Im working on a new drawing too. its branching structure gone WILD!


Coming along slowly i'm drawing onto a white painted small canvas so going slowly to start with, i may surprise a few  Glad summer is here now, bit more positive vibes around so it will get things going


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey FM - What are your outside temps now?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good to hear man  cant wait to see results
> 
> 
> Coming along slowly i'm drawing onto a white painted small canvas so going slowly to start with, i may surprise a few  Glad summer is here now, bit more positive vibes around so it will get things going


Yeah me too bro, so keen to have some good buds! The hermie issues i had this time really bummed me out!

I checked out the A/C at bunnings too, they'd definitely do the job hey! That will be a job for next year i reckon  i'll have more cash by then!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - What are your outside temps now?


as smart as you are, i gather you know that 'outside' is the tent  good man! The outside temp is averaging at 31 degrees with the 2 lights running, that 1200 watts  BUT the 2nd light only runs for 4 hours from 8pm-12 midnight. 31 degrees is pushing it by some means with alot of strains, but i'm running around 50% humidity so that's fine. If that was creeping up to over 60% while lights are on it would mean the plant is transpiring to much and not retaining enough moisture and will most likely dehydrate her. Keeping things safe at 4 hours, it helps get some warmth into the tent also as the cooling hood is over-efficient, but i'm scared to run the built in fan without it being turned on. The extractor fan sucks it fast without it plugged in lol, I have card cramped into the sliders with the glass so they don't vibrate and create harmonics i can hear across the road!



eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah me too bro, so keen to have some good buds! The hermie issues i had this time really bummed me out!
> 
> I checked out the A/C at bunnings too, they'd definitely do the job hey! That will be a job for next year i reckon  i'll have more cash by then!


Hermies do suck its unfortunate, but we all at some point have had a bummer plant, luckily for me never an indoor. But my genetics are always proven to me. So that gives me huge reassurance. With the Ac depending on humidity (especially dark time) you may have to make sure you have one with a dehumidifier and hook up a drain hose to the bathroom. But simple enough, you don't want powdery mildew


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah mate thats true, i just should've trusted my self and not used the seeds in the first place, hell i had plenty of good ones, just got sick of them not growing...patience was why they were dying, i didnt have any  

Ahh i hadnt thought about the humidity too, will make sure i remember that, cheers mate


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2012)

I just wondered what the weather was like in OZ!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2012)

Ha ha ha bloody hot during summer Mo! Parts of southern Oz get up in the mid 40's centigrade!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 6, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah mate thats true, i just should've trusted my self and not used the seeds in the first place, hell i had plenty of good ones, just got sick of them not growing...patience was why they were dying, i didnt have any
> 
> Ahh i hadnt thought about the humidity too, will make sure i remember that, cheers mate


yeah man, alot of people don't consider the humidity factor especially during dark times. If there isnt heat to evaporate moisture there has to be some decent circulation 



Mohican said:


> I just wondered what the weather was like in OZ!





eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha bloody hot during summer Mo! Parts of southern Oz get up in the mid 40's centigrade!


Can't wait ................. here comes some more 48 degree days  34 today and summer has only just started.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn bro, its only 25 here today, still only 15 now..its freezing lol. I want a damn summer this year!!

also, got another 2 high velocity fans yesterday, only $20 ea. so will now have 1 intake, 1 exhaust, 1 intake going through the hood and 2 for under the canopy and 2 blowing accross the canopy! Should be enough i reckon this time


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 7, 2012)

Subb'd +rep bring on the budporn *drools* its funny oz ebay wont ship the pot sox over to the states kinda sad about that might just use a.heavy duty panty hose instead. Wonder if it'll work.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 7, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, its only 25 here today, still only 15 now..its freezing lol. I want a damn summer this year!!
> 
> also, got another 2 high velocity fans yesterday, only $20 ea. so will now have 1 intake, 1 exhaust, 1 intake going through the hood and 2 for under the canopy and 2 blowing accross the canopy! Should be enough i reckon this time


That sounds like a great setup for circulation  Bring it on 



buzworthy said:


> Subb'd +rep bring on the budporn *drools* its funny oz ebay wont ship the pot sox over to the states kinda sad about that might just use a.heavy duty panty hose instead. Wonder if it'll work.


Cheerz man! nice to see another new name on my thread, that sux about the pot sox, know anyone over here in australia? they may have to send them over for you perhaps. I don't think pantyhose is a good idea..... i certainly wouldn't try, id just drill holes in the inside pot on the bottom and clean the pots CRAZY each time in EVERY HOLE.



_*Day 28 flowering!!! *_You get to see a few pics with the other light on, really different lighting and hard to get a good balance with the camera! this is on the fastest shutter speed and max contrast on the cam! just to be able to snap not too much light!! its bright as the sun in there with 1200 watts blasting her and she looks great!!

Feel free to tell me she doesn't  _*This IS 1 plant 














































*_


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope don't know anyone outside of the states only other place I've been is Puerto Rico. Some how i stumbled upon the last two grows great reads now that I'm all caught up i don't have to ask questions that already have been asked and feel like I've been schooled to the point i can fly on my own.phenomenal absolutely on another level flow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy fuck Flowa, that baby's buds get so thick so quickly! Wow, and so many of them, i'm very excited for you bro! 

Fingers crossed the fans do the job! Im pretty sure they will hey


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow my friend, WOW!!! U r the Masta by all accounts. 4 days from the last pix and look at the growth  and she isn't even into her crank it on phase. Very nice!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 7, 2012)

buzworthy said:


> Nope don't know anyone outside of the states only other place I've been is Puerto Rico. Some how i stumbled upon the last two grows great reads now that I'm all caught up i don't have to ask questions that already have been asked and feel like I've been schooled to the point i can fly on my own.phenomenal absolutely on another level flow


Really appreciate that you and EVERYBODY here takes the time to read through  

Thanx heaps for being here!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck Flowa, that baby's buds get so thick so quickly! Wow, and so many of them, i'm very excited for you bro!
> 
> Fingers crossed the fans do the job! Im pretty sure they will hey


Haha  The bigger the plant is the faster the transition especially if kept healthy and maximizing your carbs  Backing of my potash now completely. Flushing today around 4-5 ( in the dark ) and beginning the: * 'FLOWAS SWELL PHASE / WEEK 5 REGIME.'*

I will be using 2ml of Bloom a+b each, Silica at 2ml to help strengthen stems and also buffer the ph to keep it around 6.2 I don't want the ph to drop too early and fade out before nitrogen levels are at a safe level to flush with or i might starve the plant a little, this way i'm holding it out, and by going to the swell phase ( high in phosphorous ) this increases the ' P & K ' levels which turns sugar to RESIN, this happens naturally outside as the plants recognize climatic changes but indoors we can control it down to a few days if the medium can be changed out, or flushed so new additives and food can be introduced.* YOU DONT WANT TO ADD SWELL IF YOU HAVE HIGH LEVELS OF POTASH IN YOUR SYSTEM, THIS WILL BIND WITH THE PHOSPHOROUS IN THE SWELL, CAUSE AN ACIDIC BREAKDOWN AND BURN YOUR BUD TIPS OR LEAVES QUITE EASILY. YOU WILL NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE UPON A COUPLE OF DAYS IF DONE CORRECTLY AND YOU FLUSH YOUR POT WITH ATLEAST 3 TIMES THE WATER IT CAN HOLD. THAT MEANS CLOSING THE RETURN OFF AND FILLING THE SYSTEM WITH FRESH WATER 3 TIMES, THE 2ND TIME YOU SCRUB THE RES, FILTER IN THE NUTE PUMP, HOSES IN THE RES, BUT DONT TOUCH THE FEED-RING, THAT STAYS AS IT IS AN INERT PLASTIC TO WET CHEMICALS IN A SEALED SYSTEM.*
The better you flush now, the better the plant will start producing resin. The leaves will become a glistening shine as they are already starting to as i'm backing off potash and the plant is pulling nitrogen and potassium from her leaves and stems to feed the buds. By increasing Phosphorous levels we turn 'acidic salts' ( plant sugars ) into usable food forcing the resins to come to the surface and oooze out as 'activated sugars.' ( THC & Carbanoids & THC + CBD's + terpenes + flavanoids and the list goes on. ) everything that you want in your buds when you dry!!!




Shaggn said:


> Wow my friend, WOW!!! U r the Masta by all accounts. 4 days from the last pix and look at the growth  and she isn't even into her crank it on phase. Very nice!!


 The crank it on phase has just begun, well tonight  thanx for the compliments man!! i swear the plant talks to me, i cant possibly remember everything from learning horticulture! i was so baked in class..... maybe i listened to what i needed to.... i dunno. It does work for me though i must admit myself! alot of my mates would of added swell early thinking it will produce resin early, that will only hinder growth forcing the plant to mature early. The trick is and always has been since hydro started maximize your carbs before finishing your buds..... it took me a long time to think about that and make actual sense of it. Then you will get THICKER more RESINOUS calyxs making for much larger buds because there was simply enough carbs to feed her while nitrogen disappears so it doesn't burn it all up.....

Get ready for some big buds. I'm tying the net in several locations tonight, by the looks of some of these pics they are starting to lean already. 


Thanx all for being here!! I remove the 2nd light after this week. I would consider it wasting energy if i was to use it any further. But i will say it has helped greatly!!! and couldn't be happier where i put it, it glows the whole underneath of the plant moire than enough, buds are pointing in the direction of the light!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Really appreciate that you and EVERYBODY here takes the time to read through
> 
> Thanx heaps for being here!!
> 
> ...


Yep agreed mate, the bigger the plant the bigger the buffer too! 

Cheers for the update bro, writing all this down  cant wait to watch them eat up the swell hey, that potash and sugar rush really pumps up the buds early!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 7, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yep agreed mate, the bigger the plant the bigger the buffer too!
> 
> Cheers for the update bro, writing all this down  cant wait to watch them eat up the swell hey, that potash and sugar rush really pumps up the buds early!


Yeah man  i'm actually using Blueberry nectar now. Same brand as pineapple rush ( General Hydro ) But i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Cyco's Suga Rush so its hard to change to something different, but i feel the more sour blueberry sugar will add more funk to the skunk  I hope i'm making the right decision.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet dude, let me know how it goes hey. Im looking at doing a NLxBlueberry for my next grow and the blueberry sugar sounds good


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 7, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet dude, let me know how it goes hey. Im looking at doing a NLxBlueberry for my next grow and the blueberry sugar sounds good


they would go together like peas and carrots  always a weeks flush no less than 5 days i say and that will cleanse the plant beautifully in 100% perlite.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2012)

Wooooo yeaaah! Im going to get me some of that then!! 1 week flush, roger that 

I have to stop this, i'm getting way too excited and i have at least a few months to wait  haha


----------



## Innes92 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys I'm all new to the whole cultivation scene I been smoking for almost as long as I can remember and never really considerd starting a grow but I'm sick of paying the prices I pay and even more sick of how the quality can differ. See I'm from England and moved to the states a couple years back so I know how inflated all the prices are here in the south east which is actually where I reside now. Any advice for starting a grow in the U.S and if so what direction would be the best to go ? Is the juice worth te squeeze ..... U.S do not fuck around when it comes to the grow scene but then again the English legal system isn't exactly harsh. P.S props on everything you guys are doing by far one of my favortie reads here on RIU learnt a lot just from reading along


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 8, 2012)

All depends on how much you want to grow and how much space you have to grow it in mate. Best thing to do is work this out and work out what strains you like and go from there.


----------



## Innes92 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have plenty of room whole bedroom to be precise I think it was 12x12 to be precise I'm just not sure how to utilize the space or even use that much sounds like I'd be biting off more than I can chew. Don't get me wrong I'm not completely stupid I have done my research I was thinking maybe Split the space half for veg half for flower and a closet for clones and seedlings etc. what would be a recommended noob friendly setup easy to use ? Do I go hydro or soil ? All to many questions and all to many answers I guess thats what makes everyone unique in style. Its crazy I have become almost addicted to research and haven't even started nothing yet :/ but like I said I'm in South east in the middle of no where it's do able but seriously the judicial system in my state are hardly happy go lucky democratic people they are hardcore republicans who go to church every sunday and stuck in the 40's and still call weed a DRUG. I'm sure of I was caught growing a couple here I'd get serious time but then again it's not like England where I have 1000's of neighbours and gas and electric company turning up in announced. Are any of you growers in a hard state or are you all legal ? I know I'm asking all this in the wrong thread but I wanted answers from you guys


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 8, 2012)

If you've got the cash then yeah splitting the room would be the best option, but you would have to seal it real good so no light whatsover gets into the flower area, light during dark periods will lead to hermaphrodites which you dont want. My advice to start with is to buy two 1mx1m tents, 1 for grow and 1 for flower. If you want to go perpetual (straight from grow to flower) id start off using soil as its much more forgiving. They grow a little slower but you will still get amazing buds if you use the right nute schedule.
With those size tents you could run a 600 metal halide in the grow tent and a 600w hps in the flower tent. You could grow up to 3-4 plants depending on the size of the plants and whether you use a sog or scrog method. You would also need a shit load of ventilation so at least 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan, plus 3-4 desk type fans inside each tent. Then theres odour control as well. So yeah depending on your cash situation you could quite easily run 2 tents and have a cupboard for seeds/clones!


----------



## Innes92 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah I thought tents for the whole light proof thing. But then wouldn't I be wasting space ? I was thinking ceiling high pickets down the center of the room with Mylar on eather side well maybe 40-60 because il probably need the flower room a little bigger ? But like you said the DIY would be harder for light leaks but $ wise it would be smart. I was thinking NL5 or Ak-47 or something for my first go. I would have to get a pretty big carbon filter and fan because I can't have all that stank. So you think 4 plants in that size space how many plants in scrog setup ? How much yield should I expect from a setup this size Ofcorse with experience comes reward but generally ? Oh and what seed company's will you guys vouch for, for quality and consistency. I feel if I follow the guidlines and only open my mouth on here I could be successfull at it and maybe one day start posting the same dank porn pictures you's are...


----------



## Innes92 (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh and would two 600's and fans and everything be a big spike in electricity I know people say they don't really look if you pay your bill on time but when my a/c unit messed up one time they knew before we did and they even dated down to the minuete it started


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 8, 2012)

Not to sound like an ass, But this is *FlowaMasta's Methodology*. If you're going to have a bunch of questions, best to start your own thread!! Don't plan your set-up in someone elses thread. Just common sense.. Peace!!

P.S Unless ofcourse it is to copy his set-up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah agreed Shaggn, sorry Innes, if you want to start a thread we can answer all the questions hey. Apologies Flowa


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 9, 2012)

Flowa, I wonder if removing the 2nd light at this time might hinder your outcome. Only think this as so many step up their lumens (250/400/600/1000) and so on. My thought to give them that extra and then take it away just as they are turning it on, seems like a bad idea. I may be wrong and I guess we will find out. Look forward to your thoughts!!

Sorry EcMo, didn't want to put ya on the spot. I know you really like to help as do a lot of others on RiU. 

Innes92, drop a line if/when u start a thread. I'm sure lots of ppl will help you figure things out. Peace!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah she's cool mate, was thinking the same thing when i read it anyway! We're here to help but as you rightly pointed out, this is the mastas thread and we should honour that


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Not to sound like an ass, But this is *FlowaMasta's Methodology*. If you're going to have a bunch of questions, best to start your own thread!! Don't plan your set-up in someone elses thread. Just common sense.. Peace!!
> 
> P.S Unless ofcourse it is to copy his set-up.


Much appreciated Shaggn, i have been busy in my tent  I did feel a little like someone wasn't quite thinking, understandable he was a newb, but asking in a thread with a few views happening is something a few are going to try, but i agree, ask questions in the appropriate thread/s, and if there's anything related to my method or anything else i maybe able to help with, sing out  




eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah agreed Shaggn, sorry Innes, if you want to start a thread we can answer all the questions hey. Apologies Flowa


No worries Mo, we've probably all done it at some point i suppose...




Shaggn said:


> Flowa, I wonder if removing the 2nd light at this time might hinder your outcome. Only think this as so many step up their lumens (250/400/600/1000) and so on. My thought to give them that extra and then take it away just as they are turning it on, seems like a bad idea. I may be wrong and I guess we will find out. Look forward to your thoughts!!
> 
> Sorry EcMo, didn't want to put ya on the spot. I know you really like to help as do a lot of others on RiU.
> 
> Innes92, drop a line if/when u start a thread. I'm sure lots of ppl will help you figure things out. Peace!!


The 2nd light has never been run before while the other has, so anything over 1.5 lb will be of benefit. But this isnt really to up yield but more so to give extra energy. Plants take around 1-2hrs to notice a change in dark/light times so 4 hours of hard HPS light under the canopy is going to help greatly keeping my humidity lower and help with potency for sure. I don't think removing it will do any harm after this coming Friday. I see a huge improvement already. But the idea is to do it with a 600 watter, not with both. BUT I have accomplished this with 5 other grows no problem without the extra light under the canopy, it is not needed but only a small bonus. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Nah she's cool mate, was thinking the same thing when i read it anyway! We're here to help but as you rightly pointed out, this is the mastas thread and we should honour that


Hehe  Legend. 

On that note, here is day 30 Flowering. and about 10 ties to help her from toppling over and snapping at the trunk!!! I kid you not!!! i nearly had a major collapse. But i didnt so its all ok. I could see it in motion with all my pics i have taken.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

WOW FLOWA! LOL! thats fuckin crazy , insane grow just insane. I KNEW IT ! the yeild is going to be quite remarkable to say the least. you have really taken things to a new level here. I mean this could be like a Guiness world record ya know!


----------



## canniboss (Dec 9, 2012)

That is one beautiful plant, I'm gonna watch this one. Not just because you garden in your bra either


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

do my stoned eyes decieve me or have i just realized you dont have a frame for yur scrog screen. thats why your having your problems.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking absolutely amazing Flowa, im still astonished at the increases in growth in just a few days! There is some damn thick colas in there that is fo' sho'! 

And you are a lucky man to have a beautiful mrs too! Good to see she helps you out with both your other girl and wearing something nice for ya


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

cONkey said:


> WOW FLOWA! LOL! thats fuckin crazy , insane grow just insane. I KNEW IT ! the yeild is going to be quite remarkable to say the least. you have really taken things to a new level here. I mean this could be like a Guiness world record ya know!


lol  HAHA!!! Thanx Conkey!! Things are moving alot quicker than i ever could of anticipated!! I'm usually just starting to help buds find their place at this time, not helping them from pulling the whole tent down!!!


canniboss said:


> That is one beautiful plant, I'm gonna watch this one. Not just because you garden in your bra either


 thanx mate, glad you like my mrs  The plant wouldn't be half as good without all the love my girl put into her aswell. I think positive vibes make all the difference!
Cheers for being here, you came at the right time, This could be something you just might remember for a while 



cONkey said:


> do my stoned eyes decieve me or have i just realized you dont have a frame for yur scrog screen. thats why your having your problems.


Correct, BUT i've never had an issue using 1 or 2 nets before, this is a slightly larger tent so that has given way to allow the weight to bring the centre mass down, which unfortunately at the time had made all the centre colas become dangerously close to each other, I found her in time, She was only just starting to sweat, she'd been like that for the whole day i imagine though so any longer and i could of had some real bad issues. I swear a plant this size COULD bring a tent down. I had alot of trouble balancing out her weight and shifting the plant slightly further back into the tent, The main trunk was leaning back a good inch or so, i honestly don't know how she was standing actually. But she's all supported now, Colas have more room, As i stated a while back i may have let the plant go a day or two too long and she stretched just a little close around the centre mass, so i may get some light bleaching further down the track. I did a minor trim in the centre to allow for some more airflow, i could feel the humidity while i was cleaning up and shifting the her. I will rethink my screen support, actually already done. I will design a simple pvc pipe outer section and drill some holes and some clothes line. Netting was just so cheap and easy, but if it can't hold my few kgs of bud, i wont risk that again. I will support the new screen next time from both the roof and the side tent poles.

Amazing how fast a plant can grow. I didn't realize i'd run into this problem quite this early!!! More supporting colas tonight me thinks 



eastcoastmo said:


> Looking absolutely amazing Flowa, im still astonished at the increases in growth in just a few days! There is some damn thick colas in there that is fo' sho'!
> 
> And you are a lucky man to have a beautiful mrs too! Good to see she helps you out with both your other girl and wearing something nice for ya


Most appreciative easty  I am also astonished to the max!!! Glad i saved her from a horrendous toppling over!

Yeah, i'm very lucky to be with my beautiful mrs, we both have identical views in life and choose not to be another 'robot' out there not smiling.... We make ourselves happy by doing exactly what we want, I don't have a Ferrari in the driveway, but i'm more than happy with where we're at and hope that one day everyone can see the same way and not let these fukers in power control everybody.... Sometimes people just gotta say something, do something to get the ball rolling if you know what i mean  What would happen if EVERY young and old smoker realized they could afford to do exactly what i'm doing...? If everyone was, the government couldn't do shit. That IS my goal, I want people to realize that if they want to smoke and be happy, then do it!!! I hesitated for many years, for what... to live by government rules and struggle to by an oz??? or enjoy life, smoke as much as we want, smile and give them the finger..... politely ofcourse. Who gave rights to the government? who gave rights to them? and to them? Let me tap one on the head and see nothing happen. Are they gonna barcode us soon or what? we probably already are.

Good Morning to all  good afternoon to the other side of the world, and goodnight to the rest  My morning Monday Rant. Glad to be a citizen sad to know the government are supposed 'to be one of us'

_*For all those who doubt, feel free to copy my methods, this will guarantee you good erb especially if you copy my system, it doesn't matter what nutes you use as long as they are fresh, clean and of your countries standards. I haven't grown a bad plant indoors yet. *_


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

your brilliant! your wisdom gives me chills up and down my spine. your very wise
so here where i live in ARizona USA ITS 420. so spark it up Austraila and God BLess America.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

cONkey said:


> your brilliant! your wisdom gives me chills up and down my spine. your very wise
> so here where i live in ARizona USA ITS 420. so spark it up Austraila and God BLess America.
> View attachment 2436255


Ahhhhh  Thankyou Conkey!!! bit of a wild woman like my gal  We all should live life ganja related!!! chilled as  Looooooove the Weed sheets! now i would have that on my king bed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 9, 2012)

Totally agree Flowa, anyone can do it and the more people that do, eventually we'll take over the country muwahahahaha  

Glad to hear you got your girl sorted before she got too big too, would've been difficult to do when she's massive..and we know that is imminent lol! Also happy you've found a mrs that shares your passion and ideas hey, im also a lucky man in that respect


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 9, 2012)

Fun thread!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree Flowa, anyone can do it and the more people that do, eventually we'll take over the country muwahahahaha
> 
> Glad to hear you got your girl sorted before she got too big too, would've been difficult to do when she's massive..and we know that is imminent lol! Also happy you've found a mrs that shares your passion and ideas hey, im also a lucky man in that respect


Yeah i have been fairly absent from this grow as oddly as that may seem, i've been out of action almost the entire grow  anything i've done in there has been a blur really.... a bit of a dream. But we've gotten it done so far, i'm glad my mrs knew when to help me.... sometimes there are times when you just can't move holding something up from falling only to realize you're the only one holding it and need help so you have to do the ol' yell down the hallway ' ummmm daaaarlin!!!!! quick!!! please come here!!!... happened a few times so really glad she loves the energy and excitement from it all. 

Oh by the way, the outdoor has re-vegged on all her tips, but there are buds below under the thick mass of branches and tips. Should i remove these or just leave them on to re-grow? I have never been able to experiment this far into a re-vegged plant outside. I think she may get VERY big for outside.....  maybe too big. I'll post some pics soon!



RonSwanson said:


> Fun thread!


T for Thankyou


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha she's a real keeper mate, good to hear you're happy in all aspects of life 

As for your outdoory mate, if the buds below are ripe, pick them off now as the energy will go to the rest of the other tips and produce thicker buds  just think of it as cleaning up like you do with the indoor girl! 

Cant wait to see a pic mate, she also sounds like a real beauty  when i get to a computer i'll upload a pic of my two outdoory's


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 10, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha she's a real keeper mate, good to hear you're happy in all aspects of life
> 
> As for your outdoory mate, if the buds below are ripe, pick them off now as the energy will go to the rest of the other tips and produce thicker buds  just think of it as cleaning up like you do with the indoor girl!
> 
> Cant wait to see a pic mate, she also sounds like a real beauty  when i get to a computer i'll upload a pic of my two outdoory's


I shall pick them off tomorrow then  they stink, but not as bad as my last skunk by itself. Free smoke anyway 

here's some shots. Oh! and a pic of my yummy Thai chili!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Dude she looks awesome and you're right she'll be pretty big haha. Going to be interesting to see how thick the buds end up too! 

Love the chilli plant too bro, I've got thai chilli, bhut jolokia, naga jolokia, hot carribean and a hot lemon plants growing this year too  Cant wait to make my chilli paste again and burn my ring stinger out 

Here's a pic of my two outdoorys. The one on the left is a sugar Haze (Santa Marta gold x Haze) and the right is a White Lightening (white widow x northern lights)  Hard to believe that these girls are only 5 weeks old hey! I'm hanging to try the sugar haze, the breeder reckons it has a THC content of over 22%


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Flowa, how have you got so many chilli's already? Mine are only just starting to get fruit now! I guess you wouldnt get frosts where you are hey?


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 10, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude she looks awesome and you're right she'll be pretty big haha. Going to be interesting to see how thick the buds end up too!
> 
> Love the chilli plant too bro, I've got thai chilli, bhut jolokia, naga jolokia, hot carribean and a hot lemon plants growing this year too  Cant wait to make my chilli paste again and burn my ring stinger out
> 
> ...


nice plants man!! they do like they could use less water perhaps, or was that a hot day  nice and green! thats a good sign for sure. 

Gotta love burnin the ring gear with a nice hot chili! I myself dont know how they flowered so early maybe because i started them inside and that brought on a mid-early fruiting  anyhow she has given her first beautiful yield of many chilis! so hot they hurt to smell, on the packet it said ' HOTTEST chillis in the world  please be warned!! upto 5x hotter than the average 'hot' chili so i'm looking forward to it as i love the old Nandos spicy stuff!!! I grew Habaneros last time and the weather wasnt hot enough to produce spicy pepper but lots of them, so they were tasty with chicken....

My bets are on white lightening, shes going to take off!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, how have you got so many chilli's already? Mine are only just starting to get fruit now! I guess you wouldnt get frosts where you are hey?


A mild frost lately, actually i have a few purple flowers on the weed plant, but nothing really special, i checked on the indoor before. WOW. Over-night resin


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 10, 2012)

A few dark shots then just as the light was coming on for day 31 Flowering.
Things are looking good to me. a very dark dark green all over, i can back off nutes 50% for next week. Again i am feeding 0% nitrogen so she will start to feed off her leaves after next week, at the moment swell is doing its job of making the sugars active and shes producing resin hard  Exactly what i expected really, Swell is a great product, but you gotta flush really well when going from *potash to swell. Again, THE 2 DO NOT MIX.

Day 31.

















































*


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *
> 
> Day 31.
> 
> ...


Gonna have some massive sized colas in there, awesome!!!

LOL, You're gonna have to change your header to --- WANT TO GROW A PLANT AND HARVEST OVER 2 LBS --- After this one my friend


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 10, 2012)

hey Flowa ur grow is down right amazzing ive been following along i now u used 1200w in the begining and recently dropped to 600w all good got the understanding or scrog the couple things iam a lil lost on being a newb only done organic outdoor grows nothing special at all lol but id lovve to grow myself some major dank like urs how exactly does the potash and other stuf work / wat and how do u set up the bucket thing u got going on i understand the fact its all perlite and just a lil bit of hydroton to keep everything in place but how do u set up the bucket/its size and everything like tent size to get such amazing results like ur a god in this world compared to me lolsorry for so many questions just really intrested in ur setup and the thing about the gov and all that iam right there with u everyone should do wat makes them happy and be happy with there lives iam working on getting my life where i want it to be happy iam a yungin so itll take a lil time but iam in the right direction


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 10, 2012)

Bows down to the flow God..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Gonna have some massive sized colas in there, awesome!!!
> 
> LOL, You're gonna have to change your header to --- WANT TO GROW A PLANT AND HARVEST OVER 2 LBS --- After this one my friend





flowamasta said:


> nice plants man!! they do like they could use less water perhaps, or was that a hot day  nice and green! thats a good sign for sure.
> 
> Gotta love burnin the ring gear with a nice hot chili! I myself dont know how they flowered so early maybe because i started them inside and that brought on a mid-early fruiting  anyhow she has given her first beautiful yield of many chilis! so hot they hurt to smell, on the packet it said ' HOTTEST chillis in the world  please be warned!! upto 5x hotter than the average 'hot' chili so i'm looking forward to it as i love the old Nandos spicy stuff!!! I grew Habaneros last time and the weather wasnt hot enough to produce spicy pepper but lots of them, so they were tasty with chicken....
> 
> ...


Cheers brother, pretty happy with their progress so far, and yeah that was taken on the 36 degree day last week, hence the droop  ive gone the less is more approach with nutes this time and they seem to be really loving it so will stick to that till they tell me they need more! 

Sweet dude, well those chilli's will do you well hey! Starting them
inside is definitely what got them going too! My bhut jolokia's are apparently 3 times hotter than habanero's coming in at over a million scoville units, a thai chilli is about 200,000! Ive been having bhut's as powder on my meals and damn ive had some mad gut pains hahaha! Love it!

Man your plant is a real picture of beauty, i could stare at her for hours! She's sooo purdy  watch her swell now! Im tipping over the 2lb mark this time


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 10, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Gonna have some massive sized colas in there, awesome!!!
> 
> LOL, You're gonna have to change your header to --- WANT TO GROW A PLANT AND HARVEST OVER 2 LBS --- After this one my friend


Haha  I am starting to think now that i maybe went a little over-board lol. I'm still going to have to tie the net up some more she keeps leaning here and there, some colas are as big as my closed fist and if there was no net it would be disaster!

Glad you love it!! I'm in fantasy land and not sure if this is all just a sweet dream 



dcasper75 said:


> hey Flowa ur grow is down right amazzing ive been following along i now u used 1200w in the begining and recently dropped to 600w all good got the understanding or scrog the couple things iam a lil lost on being a newb only done organic outdoor grows nothing special at all lol but id lovve to grow myself some major dank like urs how exactly does the potash and other stuf work / wat and how do u set up the bucket thing u got going on i understand the fact its all perlite and just a lil bit of hydroton to keep everything in place but how do u set up the bucket/its size and everything like tent size to get such amazing results like ur a god in this world compared to me lolsorry for so many questions just really intrested in ur setup and the thing about the gov and all that iam right there with u everyone should do wat makes them happy and be happy with there lives iam working on getting my life where i want it to be happy iam a yungin so itll take a lil time but iam in the right direction


Thanx mate, but not to get confused or ahead of yourself, i didn't start with 1200 watts, i have only used the side lighting the last 2 weeks to help bring the humidity down and temps up, was running a little cold with the air cooled hood, so i like to pump a bit of heat in there to simulate a hotter part of the day..

The system is a 2 pot basic flow and drain system, you are correct in that its 100% perlite with a small layer of hydroton on the bottom. This is all held in by my pot sock in the inside pot which has 4 large drain holes which allow the flow to drain into the bottom pot without flooding or blockages. It return via gravity because the pots are raised off the ground above your nutrient level, so a low wide res is recommended, 40-50 litres per plant. I used to used a 120 x 120 tent 200 high and had no problem filling it to the sides and getting 1 - 1.5 lbs dry. Lol on the God part  I had a really good teacher and i studied horticultural science when i was young it wasnt until i had my first pipe that i realized something clicked and i wanted to grow herb. I guess i too was sick of seeing average and tasting average weed all the time. Always felt like am i going to waste money this time??? I haven't felt that in nearly 3 years.

Have a good read through the beginnings mate, you should find more than enough info to get things in the 'know how' You can always start small. But i jumped in the deep end straight away so i could see what was possible to encourage me. I didn't want to see it as 'not worth the risk' Because you know what!? IT IS. You deserve to be happy! No one told those fukers they couldn't smoke a plant when they were young. 

_Tuesdays Rant  You dont have to read it!!!!_

Before i get in my car for a drive, i make sure i get as humanly high as possible, go out and not give a hoot about the government and the system. Many years ago we had a drunk driver crash his car through our yard just missing the house could of killed us all. We asked for a council fence to be put in place, you know what they said? No one was at serious harm or hurt badly so we can't put a fence to stop the rare occasion that this might happen. I asked to make one, they said 'WE'D REMOVE IT.' 

Well you know what? This is me not giving a fuk what they think, i'll make a damn fence. I'm going to concrete solid steel poles 2 feet out of the ground 4 feet under. They wont remove shit. If they try i'll show them photos of a 30 year old palm that got knocked down, not to mention the unrecognizable car!!!

So who really gets a say these days?? YOU AND ME, AND EVERYONE  time to kick their asses. 

Not aloud to have a high fence....... cant have a fish pond in the front yard...... cant wash your car using a hose cause your wasting water....... What is honestly wrong with these completely idiotic morons?? Do we all have to walk the street and just trample them all? I guarantee there is more of us than them. 

Come On people!!!  The police are no longer the police, they are just annoying pathetic lying crooked fuks with egos the size of the sun. When is the last time someone seen them 'helping the community to protect and serve' ?????!!!!!! LOL!!!! *anyone see the recent bashing that a cop did to a couple of crooks in Adelaide?? Good thing the news van was rolling past. That is what the cops are like. Yeah not all of them, but what gives? That baton they use is solid lead wrapped in leather if you didn't know... how do i know? i managed to pinch one off the dicks.
*




buzworthy said:


> Bows down to the flow God..


LOL!!! getting close



eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers brother, pretty happy with their progress so far, and yeah that was taken on the 36 degree day last week, hence the droop  ive gone the less is more approach with nutes this time and they seem to be really loving it so will stick to that till they tell me they need more!
> 
> Sweet dude, well those chilli's will do you well hey! Starting them
> inside is definitely what got them going too! My bhut jolokia's are apparently 3 times hotter than habanero's coming in at over a million scoville units, a thai chilli is about 200,000! Ive been having bhut's as powder on my meals and damn ive had some mad gut pains hahaha! Love it!
> ...


Great info man!! I had no idea that the thai was only that much, i didnt keep the tag, surely there are different varities?! this came from a gift store specifically saying hottest in the world  i hope its atleast ring stingin!!!! lol i suppose they'll say anything to sell it right? how do they test the hottness by the way? 

I'm glad you like her man, i love all cannabis plants, although me re-veg is quite ugly at present, but i'm sure she'll change. shes a bit big..... scary


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah bro, your thai's will be ring stinging i guarantee! Give them a good hit of potash every 2 weeks for a while and they will not only ripen but have a really good flavour  ive been growing chillis as long as ive been growing ganja and have got them down pat! Once the first few start to change, start picking them and the rest will ripen quicker too! 

They use liquid chromatography to measure the amount of capsicain present in chilli's, the higher the amount, the hotter they are! A few mates and i dared a mate to eat a whole bhut jolokia (known as the ghost chilli) for $50 each. Well he ate it and after 45 mins started hallucinating and screaming in pain. The heat lasted about 3 hours and he paid for it for the next week in his guts! Funniest shit ive ever seen hahaha!

Your outdoor girl will look wicked once it goes to bud, theres still about a month of growing before she'll flip over  she'll be massive lol


----------



## Disassociation (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey another question for the master, I remember you mentioning that heat increased potency I believe? What about humidity? Temps Between 26 and 28 but humidity around 20? (During flower) What are the effects of it being that low? Does keeping it higher effect it somehow? Gains in size or potency? Also I'd like tto mention everything is healthy and lush, just always looking to improve of course like most on here


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking amazing as usual FM! 

Guess what!? RIU has fixed their site for me once again! That means I can share a few photos finally! I have 1-2 weeks left:


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 10, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, your thai's will be ring stinging i guarantee! Give them a good hit of potash every 2 weeks for a while and they will not only ripen but have a really good flavour  ive been growing chillis as long as ive been growing ganja and have got them down pat! Once the first few start to change, start picking them and the rest will ripen quicker too!
> 
> They use liquid chromatography to measure the amount of capsicain present in chilli's, the higher the amount, the hotter they are! A few mates and i dared a mate to eat a whole bhut jolokia (known as the ghost chilli) for $50 each. Well he ate it and after 45 mins started hallucinating and screaming in pain. The heat lasted about 3 hours and he paid for it for the next week in his guts! Funniest shit ive ever seen hahaha!
> 
> Your outdoor girl will look wicked once it goes to bud, theres still about a month of growing before she'll flip over  she'll be massive lol


That's unreal man  good info on the chilis! i did hear that giving them less water can help with making them hotter! but wow i had no idea they could cause hallucinations! i understand the heat and pain though!! 

Little worried about the size of the outdoor girl, i just pulled an ounce worth of buds just from the bottom section and i barely even touched it.... they can dry in the shed lol. Not fussed at all! a few bugs here and there like white flies and a couple of mites but nothing to worry about. They'll scatter now that they have been cut hopefully.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 10, 2012)

Disassociation said:


> Hey another question for the master, I remember you mentioning that heat increased potency I believe? What about humidity? Temps Between 26 and 28 but humidity around 20? (During flower) What are the effects of it being that low? Does keeping it higher effect it somehow? Gains in size or potency? Also I'd like tto mention everything is healthy and lush, just always looking to improve of course like most on here


Good question  I do remember saying that, and still back my own opinion but i also stated combatting the heat issues aswell, so having high heat i took extra measures to make sure i had adequate ventilation so when she sweats a bit harder in the hot times she can tolerate it and the moisture will evaporate leaving the leaves pores open to transpire and continue growing. Minor drawback is she will go through more nutes and water, so you must stay on top of things. I try to push her to the limits while trying to combat each stressful factor, like heat, wind, Hot hot sun (light hehe) Which i also cover with glass. I do think Humidity can increase potency to some degree and most likely with each specific strain intended for that type of climate, as if you can simulate that then you know you are getting the most out of your plant.

So yes i did say that, but to clarify (and complicate once again...) Its not justy 'heat' that makes potency. BUT Simulating the Hot sun will i turn make the plant produce more trichomes as 'sun screen' to protect the buds from many environmental issues.



^Slanty said:


> Looking amazing as usual FM!
> 
> Guess what!? RIU has fixed their site for me once again! That means I can share a few photos finally! I have 1-2 weeks left:
> View attachment 2437998View attachment 2438002View attachment 2438001View attachment 2438000View attachment 2437999View attachment 2437996View attachment 2437997


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate  wow. Just gorgeous. I think you may just have maxed the potency meter!!!! and colour!!!

couldn't rep ya BUT you know i tried!!!


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 10, 2012)

flowa thax for all the info in there guess i miss read just a lil somewhere along the lines but thanx for the clarification i appreciate it and i got ur general idea and concept down iam a visual/doer lol reading aonly does so much but u have great pics that explain alot and u make things simple not complex out the butt ill deff coninue to keep ontop of this thread and c what i can figure out and do on my own next to figue out potash and all that lovelyness lol


----------



## Disassociation (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response! I guess what has me thinking is I've read a llot about optimal humidity being between 35 - 55 % but never any reasoning behind it or what gains you get from it, I've been running at around 20% ad did use a humidifier to bring up to 36% or so, what is the reasoning behind this optimal percentage and for what gains?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude, Slanty those buds are WICKED!! 

Too easy with the chilli info too Flowa, the least i can do for all the wisdom and knowledge you have passed on  you are right about starving them of water a bit too, it does increase the heat  i only ever water mine (when fruiting) once every 3-4 days depending on how hot it is! 

And wow, an oz already of your outdoory lol thats unreal!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 11, 2012)

Disassociation said:


> Thanks for the response! I guess what has me thinking is I've read a llot about optimal humidity being between 35 - 55 % but never any reasoning behind it or what gains you get from it, I've been running at around 20% ad did use a humidifier to bring up to 36% or so, what is the reasoning behind this optimal percentage and for what gains?


Humidity is fine around 50-90% while in veg, and never more than 60-65% max while in flower. The added moisture helps with humidity in a dry environment making a less stressed plant. But in flower too much humidity can be a bad thing, so depending on the strain will somewhat affect the potency and flavour. Also the speed of growth. 



dcasper75 said:


> flowa thax for all the info in there guess i miss read just a lil somewhere along the lines but thanx for the clarification i appreciate it and i got ur general idea and concept down iam a visual/doer lol reading aonly does so much but u have great pics that explain alot and u make things simple not complex out the butt ill deff coninue to keep ontop of this thread and c what i can figure out and do on my own next to figue out potash and all that lovelyness lol


no worries man!! Potash is for 'carbohydrates' is food for storage for the flower ahead while the plant goes into survival mode. Pottasium ( potash ) will feed for a long time. An important additive.



eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, Slanty those buds are WICKED!!
> 
> Too easy with the chilli info too Flowa, the least i can do for all the wisdom and knowledge you have passed on  you are right about starving them of water a bit too, it does increase the heat  i only ever water mine (when fruiting) once every 3-4 days depending on how hot it is!
> 
> And wow, an oz already of your outdoory lol thats unreal!


Slanty ROCKS when it comes to awesome quality bud porn 

cheers for more info!!! i'm only guessing on the oz.... it filled 2 ice cream containers but no real density to it, i didnt trim or anything, just threw it in a box in the shed hehe. The old heat dry method in the shed, not bringing her inside too many bugs and timing not quite right. She has alot more bud on her than i thought...... what have i been doing?


----------



## cONkey (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL!! flowa, im way behind on your journal and have to rush off to work. god dammit!! its dark out still, cold as fuck for the desert at about 35 degrees ...the girlz are too cold my apt heater is locked and i cant crank up the heat. free electicity so they got the hole complex locked in to there desired temp...so im lingering at 70 degrees with lights on. i hope the weather breaks soon.
Good luck with the fence ! those fukin bastards. fuck em is right on baby!!
that is sooo wicked cool you got one of the aussie cop batons !! you have got to tell me how you managed that one.lol..!!!
have an awesome what? evening now.. latez coNkz


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 11, 2012)

oohhhhh snap flowa potash is potassium im a lil retarded this week just never herd it called that up around my area lol i realy apprecita all the help man ur giving me much wisdom as i set forward on my first indoor grow lol quick question wat nuets do u use anything u recommend for a newwb


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Humidity is fine around 50-90% while in veg, and never more than 60-65% max while in flower. The added moisture helps with humidity in a dry environment making a less stressed plant. But in flower too much humidity can be a bad thing, so depending on the strain will somewhat affect the potency and flavour. Also the speed of growth.
> 
> 
> no worries man!! Potash is for 'carbohydrates' is food for storage for the flower ahead while the plant goes into survival mode. Pottasium ( potash ) will feed for a long time. An important additive.
> ...



Shit yeah mate, between you and Slanty im set for bud porn  
Lol with the shed drying method too, ive done that in the past! Should turn out crispy  dunno what happened with the plant bro, probably spent too long in flower before goin outside. She's cool though, should still get some quality bud


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 11, 2012)

cONkey said:


> LOL!! flowa, im way behind on your journal and have to rush off to work. god dammit!! its dark out still, cold as fuck for the desert at about 35 degrees ...the girlz are too cold my apt heater is locked and i cant crank up the heat. free electicity so they got the hole complex locked in to there desired temp...so im lingering at 70 degrees with lights on. i hope the weather breaks soon.
> Good luck with the fence ! those fukin bastards. fuck em is right on baby!!
> that is sooo wicked cool you got one of the aussie cop batons !! you have got to tell me how you managed that one.lol..!!!
> have an awesome what? evening now.. latez coNkz


lol, ahhh damn i let the cat out  I was so bad long ago..... It was a lucky opportunity and i just grabbed it in the heat of the moment! Maaaan, if i can find it..... dress my woman in a cop outfit  can't promise anything yet, alot of our stuff is in boxes still and not sure what we kept.

35 degrees F?? crazy!!! We will wait a bit of time for the fence but it will happen. Good morning here 



dcasper75 said:


> oohhhhh snap flowa potash is potassium im a lil retarded this week just never herd it called that up around my area lol i realy apprecita all the help man ur giving me much wisdom as i set forward on my first indoor grow lol quick question wat nuets do u use anything u recommend for a newwb


all good matey!! I like cycoflower as they explain what each product does, but if you cant afford them, try advanced nutrients or dutch masters.



eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah mate, between you and Slanty im set for bud porn
> Lol with the shed drying method too, ive done that in the past! Should turn out crispy  dunno what happened with the plant bro, probably spent too long in flower before goin outside. She's cool though, should still get some quality bud


i put her outside just as she was going into flower mode due to a couple of dark night periods, like m indoor also, but this copped the worst of it cause no 24 hrs of light. I suppose you could say that my cut is almost an autoflower strain!? anything under 18hrs of light and shes shooting preflowers everywhere but flourishes in the indoor setup. I'm sure the outdoor will turn around, i will clean her up a bit. She will be my biggest outdoor yet for sure!! easily 1/2 lb


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah yeah thats right, forgot she got the massive dark period..well the days are still getting longer for another few weeks then she'll go into full flower. I noticed the nodes on her are so close together too, she will produce some thick ass buds! 1/2 lb will be awesome dude!!


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 12, 2012)

What the heck is going on here? A full day with no posts. Did something happen that I didn't catch?? I imagine your outdoor girl will get just as massive if not more than your indo. You just grow massive ladies, Flowa, U just can't help it lol. Peace!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 13, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah yeah thats right, forgot she got the massive dark period..well the days are still getting longer for another few weeks then she'll go into full flower. I noticed the nodes on her are so close together too, she will produce some thick ass buds! 1/2 lb will be awesome dude!!


I'm a strange man and an even more strange grower  



Shaggn said:


> What the heck is going on here? A full day with no posts. Did something happen that I didn't catch?? I imagine your outdoor girl will get just as massive if not more than your indo. You just grow massive ladies, Flowa, U just can't help it lol. Peace!!!


lol  i've been out of action, if only real life were as easy as it is to do these posts..... 

anyway! i'll post tonight, give me a little time slooooowly getting there, mrs flowa will be snapping tonight. She seems very excited to have this pleasure and i'm positive a beautiful job will be done  i'm keen to have a look also, getting rather smelly in there. Very dense also. The heat that spring has dished out had made Lady Jack skunk a hefty dense girl this round!!! shes starting to swell really hard now.... better not tease for too long.

coming soon day 34


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 13, 2012)

Wasn't implying for an update per se. I will take what I can get lol. Life can get very busy at times, even to the point where there is no time for hobbies. Hope u never succumb to that or else we would all lose out. I'm almost ready to start my hempy. It will b a hempy SoG cuz in my present location can't add or change any of the wiring. Normally i'd add a 40amp and wire straight to the gro location. Can't do that here and to be on the safe side (old building) I want minimal amount of electical draw. Will let ya know when I get there. Also frantically waiting for the 34 day update. I bet her colas are vibrant in color and just massive!! Can just visualize the goodness  Peace!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 13, 2012)

Here we are!!! Day 34, Put my dual spec son-t agro lamp in, no more 2nd HPS as to keep temps and stress down while the dual spec lamp kranks the trichs out!!! You may be able to see the colour change just from my pics alone. I also have 3 babies that are already rooted growing slowly and really healthy, the 1 in the middle was a clone off a broken clone after i dropped the orange pot and nearly lost 6 of them. The bigger 2 are in the running for the throne 

Day 34 Flowering. Oh my aren't we getting big already!!! super heavy medium dense colas. Man oh man i think i've done it again. Enjoy erb lovers!!!



































_*Gotta love this over-head shot!!! somebody count the heads!!!
*_


----------



## cONkey (Dec 13, 2012)

64 Heads! ooh la la i see some cinnimin pistils. with the thick density of your colas how are you going to handle humidity at this point to avoid potential bud rot and mould ? i had some super dense budslike that on my casey , she was fine in the tent and up to chop...but got the mould on the dry deep inside by the stem.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 13, 2012)

cONkey said:


> 64 Heads! ooh la la i see some cinnimin pistils. with the thick density of your colas how are you going to handle humidity at this point to avoid potential bud rot and mould ? i had some super dense budslike that on my casey , she was fine in the tent and up to chop...but got the mould on the dry deep inside by the stem.


Lol  they always go brown early on me, im always close to harvest within 50-55 days. Luck us, we've never had a mould issue, always told to use as much circulation inside the tent as possible. You won't see wet leaves or dripping tents with enough exhaust and a way to rid if the humidity, i just have a sheet of cardboard next to my filter and fan combo to stop the heat from getting sucked back in, it leads to the doorway no more than 3 feet away, with 2 fans (1 tower, 1 mini) blowing the air upwards into another exhaust duct going into the roof where my 2nd carbon filter is. 
I run my filters on the outside of the tent so the fan works more efficiently at the tent side and blows through the filters with the extraction fan mounted directly on the filter, with simple ducting going to the side of my air-cooled hood. I tried the top and it sucked too much heat out so i was glad the side duct ports are there! I like my tent around 28-30 degrees which is hot by some standards, but my setup loves it 

Humidity is currently at 47% and will drop to around 37-40% further into the night. (day period) It is very hot and muggy weather!!! they wont get too much bigger, filling out has begun i can drop my base right down to 50% and nothing else but swell and Blueberry nectar.

Are you sure it didn't mould while drying? if you have big dense buds it all depends on how you chop them down to dry efficiently. I know not to leave dense colas whole to dry, it just isnt practical. Possible, but not the best idea cause you cant really see into the buds. If you chop them down to dry, you can check them, and bunch them all together to dry at an even pace.


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Here we are!!! Day 34, Put my dual spec son-t agro lamp in, no more 2nd HPS as to keep temps and stress down while the dual spec lamp kranks the trichs out!!! You may be able to see the colour change just from my pics alone. I also have 3 babies that are already rooted growing slowly and really healthy, the 1 in the middle was a clone off a broken clone after i dropped the orange pot and nearly lost 6 of them. The bigger 2 are in the running for the throne
> 
> Day 34 Flowering. Oh my aren't we getting big already!!! super heavy medium dense colas. Man oh man i think i've done it again. Enjoy erb lovers!!!
> 
> ...


That is awesomeness. Day 34 haha, crazy.. How is the smell at the moment? I see one hole you might be able to squeeze another head in there lol, over by the fan.  Oh ya, did you get her stabilized or is she still trying to lean on ya. I see a chain in the bottom left side, is that her stabilizer lol. Don't remember seeing the chain in your previous pics.



flowamasta said:


> I run my filters on the outside of the tent so the fan works more efficiently at the tent side and blows through the filters with the extraction fan mounted directly on the filter, with simple ducting going to the side of my air-cooled hood. I tried the top and it sucked too much heat out so i was glad the side duct ports are there! I like my tent around 28-30 degrees which is hot by some standards, but my setup loves it


Was that in your winter time that extracting out the top removes to much heat? Or just all together top extraction does. I'm still trying to decide for side or top extraction. Mine will be vented outside through window set-up and not into the room my tent is in. I can easily change it around but if my temps start to dip to low I will just add some bends to slow my air extraction. I guess for to hot I could just put in sections of straight pipe for minimal air flow restriction. Will find out very soon lol. (first time using a air cooled hood) Peace!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Here we are!!! Day 34, Put my dual spec son-t agro lamp in, no more 2nd HPS as to keep temps and stress down while the dual spec lamp kranks the trichs out!!! You may be able to see the colour change just from my pics alone. I also have 3 babies that are already rooted growing slowly and really healthy, the 1 in the middle was a clone off a broken clone after i dropped the orange pot and nearly lost 6 of them. The bigger 2 are in the running for the throne
> 
> Day 34 Flowering. Oh my aren't we getting big already!!! super heavy medium dense colas. Man oh man i think i've done it again. Enjoy erb lovers!!!
> 
> ...


Woah Flowa she is pure magic  those heads look like they are slightly thicker than last time too! And look at that resin production :drool:

Two quick questions bro- what brand of dual spec bulb do you use? Sunmaster? And what type is it? 

And with your clone setup, how often do you have the water pump water the rockwool? would love to see more pics of how its setup as i'll need to get something similar


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome mate absolutly awesome !!!! I use a similar set up to you but have a larger co-co mix hand watered to waste tho I would just Have to add a overhead feed and I could convert the home made system to copy yours so you only vegged for a month from clone ? I must take the time to read thru all of this journal


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you use LED's to grow Campo? Would be awesome if you copied Flowas system and did a comparison


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Dec 13, 2012)

Like I said it wouldnt take a lot to convert it and yes brother I use leds
Theres a couple of things I would need to dial in like how do you stop the perlite getting through to the res and change the tubing and stuff to go to a res rarther than waste 
but yeah possible lol I have all the kit to do it some pretty stiff competition me be thinking 
we would both need to start with the same genetics tho and agree how many watts we were going to use in what area but yeah could be cool


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 13, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> That is awesomeness. Day 34 haha, crazy.. How is the smell at the moment? I see one hole you might be able to squeeze another head in there lol, over by the fan.  Oh ya, did you get her stabilized or is she still trying to lean on ya. I see a chain in the bottom left side, is that her stabilizer lol. Don't remember seeing the chain in your previous pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that in your winter time that extracting out the top removes to much heat? Or just all together top extraction does. I'm still trying to decide for side or top extraction. Mine will be vented outside through window set-up and not into the room my tent is in. I can easily change it around but if my temps start to dip to low I will just add some bends to slow my air extraction. I guess for to hot I could just put in sections of straight pipe for minimal air flow restriction. Will find out very soon lol. (first time using a air cooled hood) Peace!!


LOL  she smells pretty bad, not as bad as last round but i have changed my filter and fan setup again to be more efficient.
lol on squeezing another head in there!! but honestly there needs to be some gaps to allow air flow to come up enough, as cool air settles quickly its harder to push it up above the canopy. I found that having my hood on an angle and the ducting going up to the roof of the tent and then going down again into a filter was just too much for the fans, they blew way too hard and almost sucking the sides of my tent poles in and shaking my tent. Hot air rises and would immediately get pulled out of the tent because the suction was so strong (2 extraction fans pulling air right out), so having the ducting going straight out the side and next to the tent near my doorway has made the airflow more smooth and my intake now matches my exhaust and breathes really relaxed. Air is being moved really well, and my used carbon air all goes in my roof, i notice a huge difference in humidity since doing this this round, especially with the hot weather. The air-cooled hood gets warm enough to get a consistent 28 degrees. Some heat will benefit being at the top of the tent. All vents on my tent are open except for duct holes and whatnot. Only the Breather vents ( square ) at the bottom should be open, i open a small gap in top of my tent to wash the warmer air around to circulate and keep consistent.

The chain i removed from the 2nd light, i still haven't completely removed it but it no longer runs. I do a huge cleanup just before harvest so i can get the room ready and clean again for drying. It is used for holding her up, mainly through the red netting to help pull that side over and up a little. She has stopped leaning i think, i moved the pot back about 5 inches!!!! just to line the tops up again. Nothing i haven't already done before, but something to always look out for if newb grower. She is easily heavy enough to pull the tent down. so i have to manage the weight as you can imagine. I used to use copper wire to help stabilize.



eastcoastmo said:


> Woah Flowa she is pure magic  those heads look like they are slightly thicker than last time too! And look at that resin production :drool:
> 
> Two quick questions bro- what brand of dual spec bulb do you use? Sunmaster? And what type is it?
> 
> And with your clone setup, how often do you have the water pump water the rockwool? would love to see more pics of how its setup as i'll need to get something similar


My bulb now is a dual spec Phillips son-t agro i bought a box of them a while ago the first packaged ones which have the spectrum graph. They emit 30% more blues going into the 380-420 wavelength equivalent to UV (ultra-violet) The lamp runs a little warmer due to running both red and blue spectrums but i always notice a massive difference in plant vigor after swapping over. HPS will make tighter heavier and shorter flowers, while the Blue side of the lamp will make for more flavour and resin because the blue with the lamp will simulate the start of Autumn. And will secrete her sugars more quickly and start to use her stored energy. She will finish Fast.
I feed my rockwool babies just via filling a jug and watering the perlite surrounding the cubes once a day not to drench them but just enough to moisten, around 2-3 litres of mild week feed to wash it through, the small orange pot works exactly the same way as my 2 pot system, with a plastic tray that sits off the bottom and has holes allowing for drainage. i just tip it up holding the babies and the hole in the side drains the waste. ( only difference being drain to waste for now. ) I want them growing super slow to gain a nice tight root ball. The thicker the rootball the quicker it will take off when it hits the perlite under HPS. 






Campo Cultivator said:


> Awesome mate absolutly awesome !!!! I use a similar set up to you but have a larger co-co mix hand watered to waste tho I would just Have to add a overhead feed and I could convert the home made system to copy yours so you only vegged for a month from clone ? I must take the time to read thru all of this journal


Thanx mate  yes i vegged for only 28 days sometimes 29, this was a nice size clone when she went in that i had starting the same was as you see me babies.
Feel free to have a good read!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Do you use LED's to grow Campo? Would be awesome if you copied Flowas system and did a comparison


I remember 'Curly' used LED and copied my system, he yielded great and alot more than he could imagine with LED's They grew super fast in perlite as well! The perlite is the KEY!!! the Holy Hydro Secret


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 13, 2012)

Campo Cultivator said:


> Like I said it wouldnt take a lot to convert it and yes brother I use leds
> Theres a couple of things I would need to dial in like how do you stop the perlite getting through to the res and change the tubing and stuff to go to a res rarther than waste
> but yeah possible lol I have all the kit to do it some pretty stiff competition me be thinking
> we would both need to start with the same genetics tho and agree how many watts we were going to use in what area but yeah could be cool


Pot sok  it is like plastic fabric with holes in the bottom, and it holds all the medium in from falling into the outer pot which has the return line (gravity feed) back to a secure bottom location on the outside of the nutrient res. Your feed line should also becoming out of the outside so you have to make fittings like a bong but TIGHT and completely sealed. Your pump will have to have a short bit of tubing inside the res going to the feed line, try to set it so the pump is on one side and the return is on the other, this will help with flow.

hope that helps


----------



## Cococola36 (Dec 13, 2012)

dudeeee wow, just wow, i honestly haven't checked on your thread in a bit and when I saw your most recent link I said bingo lol....Awesome job!!!  Way back i took your advice and tho a little different using pro mix hp and a 7 gal smart pot i did train a super lemon haze to beast out a mere 10 o's  , not quite your caliber but i was happy. I now do more plants at once in a 6 x 12ft area so next run i am thinking of doing a few hempy buckets close to your style and doing fewer bigger monsters like these...Just hope i can compare hahaha tried to give you more rep but they wouldn't let me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL  she smells pretty bad, not as bad as last round but i have changed my filter and fan setup again to be more efficient.
> lol on squeezing another head in there!! but honestly there needs to be some gaps to allow air flow to come up enough, as cool air settles quickly its harder to push it up above the canopy. I found that having my hood on an angle and the ducting going up to the roof of the tent and then going down again into a filter was just too much for the fans, they blew way too hard and almost sucking the sides of my tent poles in and shaking my tent. Hot air rises and would immediately get pulled out of the tent because the suction was so strong (2 extraction fans pulling air right out), so having the ducting going straight out the side and next to the tent near my doorway has made the airflow more smooth and my intake now matches my exhaust and breathes really relaxed. Air is being moved really well, and my used carbon air all goes in my roof, i notice a huge difference in humidity since doing this this round, especially with the hot weather. The air-cooled hood gets warm enough to get a consistent 28 degrees. Some heat will benefit being at the top of the tent. All vents on my tent are open except for duct holes and whatnot. Only the Breather vents ( square ) at the bottom should be open, i open a small gap in top of my tent to wash the warmer air around to circulate and keep consistent.
> 
> The chain i removed from the 2nd light, i still haven't completely removed it but it no longer runs. I do a huge cleanup just before harvest so i can get the room ready and clean again for drying. It is used for holding her up, mainly through the red netting to help pull that side over and up a little. She has stopped leaning i think, i moved the pot back about 5 inches!!!! just to line the tops up again. Nothing i haven't already done before, but something to always look out for if newb grower. She is easily heavy enough to pull the tent down. so i have to manage the weight as you can imagine. I used to use copper wire to help stabilize.
> ...


Sweet as bro, thanks again hey, you always provide such amazing detail


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 14, 2012)

Cococola36 said:


> dudeeee wow, just wow, i honestly haven't checked on your thread in a bit and when I saw your most recent link I said bingo lol....Awesome job!!!  Way back i took your advice and tho a little different using pro mix hp and a 7 gal smart pot i did train a super lemon haze to beast out a mere 10 o's  , not quite your caliber but i was happy. I now do more plants at once in a 6 x 12ft area so next run i am thinking of doing a few hempy buckets close to your style and doing fewer bigger monsters like these...Just hope i can compare hahaha tried to give you more rep but they wouldn't let me


Woo Hoo  Glad i made such an impression! it sounds like you may not be 100% keen on the whole 100% perlite idea?? is there something that doesn't sound right or you want to query anything perhaps? MOST hydro shops wont talk of perlite much especially the 100 litre bags you need to fill 2 pots ( mine is only 1 ofcourse ) The reason being is they dont make enough money for the size and load they require. Coco is a huge money maker for them, think of this.... a 50 litre coco bag is NOT going to fill a 50 litre pot, 50 litres of perlite easily will..... Perlite also holds no germs or bugs, and is practically as clean as you want to keep it. 50 litres of coco : $30 ... 100 litres of coarse perlite = $30 + i can cut my veg time considerably because roots have a much harder time adjusting to crappy coco compared to perlite. I really am trying to get this out there as if you want the fastest growing medium there is, then no question perlite wins in the garden. Cannabis is a 'softwood' plant and therefore will require a more airy medium for faster more vigorous growth. Something like a pine tree is 'hardwood' and will require MUCH less oxygen and therefore something like sand will be no problem. Hardware stores sell perlite, look hard or ask as to get in large bags as down the isles they usually only have small bags for cloning and such.

You will have no problem comparing  Feel free to post some pics pre-op  2 plants will fill that area faster than you could ever imagine with good lighting and reflective sides. The thing is, once you go past that 3rd week when they start to look big...... look out, because if yo dont manage them early in my system, they grow to the roof in the same time i veg in  



eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet as bro, thanks again hey, you always provide such amazing detail


no one could copy otherwise  That goes for all~! I don't think there is much left out, if anyone has any questions shootem at me, i'll get back to you by tomorrow


----------



## arandomhero05 (Dec 14, 2012)

i def agree with ya flowa....just started using 100% perlite in all my hydro systems after reading your threads and it is waaay cheaper and waaay better than hydroton or coco....plants love it.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 14, 2012)

What is the max amount of Hydroton I can mix with the perlite? I have a whole bag I need to use up


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 15, 2012)

arandomhero05 said:


> i def agree with ya flowa....just started using 100% perlite in all my hydro systems after reading your threads and it is waaay cheaper and waaay better than hydroton or coco....plants love it.


Now thats awesome!! I love a good comparison!

thanx for that man, a great addition to my thread.



Mohican said:


> What is the max amount of Hydroton I can mix with the perlite? I have a whole bag I need to use up


i wouldnt go more than 10% to keep moisture levels optimum. Hydroton stays just a little too wet for speedy growth,


----------



## Young Contemporary Peter (Dec 15, 2012)

Any help? This is my current grow, last post on page 4 is what it looks like currently. Help?  

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/593739-cfls-week-2-3-2-a-5.html


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 15, 2012)

Young Contemporary Peter said:


> Any help? This is my current grow, last post on page 4 is what it looks like currently. Help?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/593739-cfls-week-2-3-2-a-5.html


Thats really not much of a way to ask. Yeah, Hi, who are you? and asking for help using only cfls.....
Tip no.1 Get some better lighting. 
Tip no.2 Learn some manners. 

Ok then, sorry been away for a couple of days, been really busy, i got a beautiful update for you all!! here is day 37 Flowering. 

Resin is in peak production now. There is no stopping her. She doesn't even need any more food, but she gets her 50% strength feed this week, and dilute down until the last week or so of flushing  not long now!!! She is very weighty. density is quite remarkable to, so i have got plenty of weight in there.

enjoy!!! Base Bloom A+B @ 50% strength. Silica @ 2ml., swell @ 2ml, blueberry nectar @ 2.5ml. The room smells quite subtle at the moment, but i can smell hints of pure dank creeping out now and then, the filters are doing a pretty good job, not that i'm out much lately. It is a battle to keep humidity down, its hangin in at around 65% which is ok for now, but cannot let it get higher so my ventilation has been turned up a notch all round to give the plant some evaporation.


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 15, 2012)

hey flowa nice update man those colas look like there getting massive and looks like there really nicely coverd in crystalls looks like grade A++++++ lol id love to have a teacher like u in person but for now i learn ur way thru here wen i get my set up going ill be doing ur exact set up only diff is not haveing dual carbon filters and a stand that my scrog net willl be connected to but iam working on getting everything just like u i love ur setup man with the nutes u use tho how long can u store them only reason i ask is buy now use later kinda thing kinda getting peice by piece wen i got the money


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thats really not much of a way to ask. Yeah, Hi, who are you? and asking for help using only cfls.....
> Tip no.1 Get some better lighting.
> Tip no.2 Learn some manners.
> 
> ...


Maaaaate that is some seriously beautiful bud porn bro  
Do you by chance have a pic of your last grow at this time you could put up for a comparison? Im leaning towards these buds being a fair bit denser than your last grow hey! I love it man. The Masta is in action, stand to attention


----------



## Cococola36 (Dec 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Woo Hoo  Glad i made such an impression! it sounds like you may not be 100% keen on the whole 100% perlite idea?? is there something that doesn't sound right or you want to query anything perhaps? MOST hydro shops wont talk of perlite much especially the 100 litre bags you need to fill 2 pots ( mine is only 1 ofcourse ) The reason being is they dont make enough money for the size and load they require. Coco is a huge money maker for them, think of this.... a 50 litre coco bag is NOT going to fill a 50 litre pot, 50 litres of perlite easily will..... Perlite also holds no germs or bugs, and is practically as clean as you want to keep it. 50 litres of coco : $30 ... 100 litres of coarse perlite = $30 + i can cut my veg time considerably because roots have a much harder time adjusting to crappy coco compared to perlite. I really am trying to get this out there as if you want the fastest growing medium there is, then no question perlite wins in the garden. Cannabis is a 'softwood' plant and therefore will require a more airy medium for faster more vigorous growth. Something like a pine tree is 'hardwood' and will require MUCH less oxygen and therefore something like sand will be no problem. Hardware stores sell perlite, look hard or ask as to get in large bags as down the isles they usually only have small bags for cloning and such.
> 
> You will have no problem comparing  Feel free to post some pics pre-op  2 plants will fill that area faster than you could ever imagine with good lighting and reflective sides. The thing is, once you go past that 3rd week when they start to look big...... look out, because if yo dont manage them early in my system, they grow to the roof in the same time i veg in
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2012)

No Peeps - that was not an earthquake. It was just the sound of my jaw hitting the floor!!!!




>





Dude this is spectacular! How many grows have you finished since I had my one?



I did some gardening today:



























































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha nice work Mo, cant believe you needed a chainsaw to hack that bitch up! LOL


----------



## jokerjon00 (Dec 15, 2012)

One word...WOW!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thats really not much of a way to ask. Yeah, Hi, who are you? and asking for help using only cfls.....
> Tip no.1 Get some better lighting.
> Tip no.2 Learn some manners.
> 
> ...


Excellent man crazy healthy great job here. Peace


----------



## gigathnx (Dec 15, 2012)

good stuff flowa, im loving this thread and its giving me so many ideas for my next grow 
just one question tho, what kind of spray ring are you using for your pot? im trying to copy you as closely as i can for next grow


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 16, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Maaaaate that is some seriously beautiful bud porn bro
> Do you by chance have a pic of your last grow at this time you could put up for a comparison? Im leaning towards these buds being a fair bit denser than your last grow hey! I love it man. The Masta is in action, stand to attention


Thankyou kindly  

Ofcourse i have a pic of last grow, and day 37 to be exact also  here she is, followed by current.







and current grow below.







Its a close grow indeed. hmmmmmm thoughts anyone?




Cococola36 said:


> I actually am in my 2 week of flower using my first all perlite hempy's  I am doing a small test run to see how they do and I am impressed for sure...But since its my first time i used 3 gal containers on 4 clones and an auto flower, I'm already sold on bumping my container size up and doing less plants next run. Only problem is i have to wait on other plants in coco to finish up as they are in 2 week of flower as well. Don't want to intrude on your post but figured i'd show u a pic. I did originally post this pic in the world of hempy thread
> View attachment 2443525


Gorgeous man!!! awesome plants, get the tinsel happening its christmas mate!!! Nice, neat, and very healthy! great work.



Mohican said:


> No Peeps - that was not an earthquake. It was just the sound of my jaw hitting the floor!!!!
> 
> 
> Dude this is spectacular! How many grows have you finished since I had my one?
> ...


lol  You crazy awesome man  a chainsaw, give me nightmares why dont you  I'm going to get eaten by a weed plant in my sleep!

Legendary. So awesome.



onthedl0008 said:


> Excellent man crazy healthy great job here. Peace


Thankyou kindly  great to see a newb here.



gigathnx said:


> good stuff flowa, im loving this thread and its giving me so many ideas for my next grow
> just one question tho, what kind of spray ring are you using for your pot? im trying to copy you as closely as i can for next grow


Ha!  Another one!! Good man, love ya style. The ring isnt very complicated, just a feed ring from a hardware store, around 8-12 inches in diamater, doesn'rt matter as long as it drenches the medium all the way to the outside of the pot. Good luck man!! Easiest system there is. By the looks of my results it isn't the worst either


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2012)

Geez bro, she is pretty close to on par with your last hey  i was sure those buds were looking fatter! The only difference i can maybe make out is a few extra colas this time  other than that though im actually amazed how similar they are!! Beautiful mate, just beautiful!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 16, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Geez bro, she is pretty close to on par with your last hey  i was sure those buds were looking fatter! The only difference i can maybe make out is a few extra colas this time  other than that though im actually amazed how similar they are!! Beautiful mate, just beautiful!


It maybe hard to imagine, but the tent is actually slightly larger now so if you keep that in mind, you have to step back a bit and see that i have taken the shot from bout another foot back or so, i have managed to fit an average of 8 colas on my outer rim, each side and last grow i only managed 6 each. Given the extra colas in the centre mass, and extra growth and thickness in buds under the main canopy....... I think i'm easily safe clearing next grows yields. Someone asked are my buds more dense this round.. i forgot who sorry!, but YES they are indeed maybe 20-30% more dense, and still incredibly resinous. I would most likely say that i have some half ounce colas scattered everywhere in there. Some are ridiculous, they really are, my fist looks tiny up against them. A good Queensland Mango Size! lol couple of branches look like they may snap so i'll go in there tonight and give extra support, the thing is i criss-crossed some branches, and as they are becoming heavier they are leaning on each other pushing others in different directions. 

I can't wait to try this stuff. The smell has gone from subtle the day before, now its going pungent berry and apple pie smell!!!???, with a hint of orange citrus..... that is enticing.


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet, imo there is more there than any of your previous ladies. Can't really tell how much considering density and what is hidden just under the main canopy. You say the density is that much more, plus the tent is a lil bigger and there are more colas on the outer edge, Win win situation!! . Mmmm berry n apple pie with a spritz of orange, u say! Awesomeness all around  Flowa, u prove round after round just how green your thumb is. My hat is off to u my friend!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> It maybe hard to imagine, but the tent is actually slightly larger now so if you keep that in mind, you have to step back a bit and see that i have taken the shot from bout another foot back or so, i have managed to fit an average of 8 colas on my outer rim, each side and last grow i only managed 6 each. Given the extra colas in the centre mass, and extra growth and thickness in buds under the main canopy....... I think i'm easily safe clearing next grows yields. Someone asked are my buds more dense this round.. i forgot who sorry!, but YES they are indeed maybe 20-30% more dense, and still incredibly resinous. I would most likely say that i have some half ounce colas scattered everywhere in there. Some are ridiculous, they really are, my fist looks tiny up against them. A good Queensland Mango Size! lol couple of branches look like they may snap so i'll go in there tonight and give extra support, the thing is i criss-crossed some branches, and as they are becoming heavier they are leaning on each other pushing others in different directions.
> 
> I can't wait to try this stuff. The smell has gone from subtle the day before, now its going pungent berry and apple pie smell!!!???, with a hint of orange citrus..... that is enticing.


HA HA HA bro thats wicked, i hadnt even considered that hey. Now that i look at it again you are so right! Half oz colas is ridiculous man, that is so awesome! Sounds like it smells unbelievable to dude, i'll say it again, i wish they would invent smelly internet, that would be wicked! 
Top job again bro, i reckon 2lb easy this time  you are THE Masta after all


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lookin amazing, Flowa! I have yet another question for you. Here in the states, nobody supplies Pot Sox or anything comparable (that I know of). Do you think cheesecloth or silk screen would work as a filter for the perlite? Maybe even some fiberglass door screen? If not, got any suggestions to something similar? Thanks for your time! Happy growin'


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lookin amazing, Flowa! I have yet another question for you. Here in the states, nobody supplies Pot Sox or anything comparable (that I know of). Do you think cheesecloth or silk screen would work as a filter for the perlite? Maybe even some fiberglass door screen? If not, got any suggestions to something similar? Thanks for your time! Happy growin'


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 17, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Sweet, imo there is more there than any of your previous ladies. Can't really tell how much considering density and what is hidden just under the main canopy. You say the density is that much more, plus the tent is a lil bigger and there are more colas on the outer edge, Win win situation!! . Mmmm berry n apple pie with a spritz of orange, u say! Awesomeness all around  Flowa, u prove round after round just how green your thumb is. My hat is off to u my friend!!


I can't wait to try some of this, no burnt tips, and shes swollen like a broken thumb!! I cant get over some of the calyx's on her!!! FAAAAAAT, so juicy, wait till you see the pics later tonight, mrs wants the pc for a bit. Colours GALORE!!! I'll just keep typing till she comes in 



eastcoastmo said:


> HA HA HA bro thats wicked, i hadnt even considered that hey. Now that i look at it again you are so right! Half oz colas is ridiculous man, that is so awesome! Sounds like it smells unbelievable to dude, i'll say it again, i wish they would invent smelly internet, that would be wicked!
> Top job again bro, i reckon 2lb easy this time  you are THE Masta after all


LOL  I can't believe i gave myself such a cocky name hehe! Gotta be to get my msg out there i guess!!! I bet there are more than a few who wish not to even click this thread thinkin i'm a dodgy know-all..... Oh well!! i mean, its all here for them to try out if they like. Alot more simple than swappin round 24 plants in a room and only getting 24 decent heads..... I want 3 times that, with 1 plant. why not hey 

cheers for being here man!!



jazzyjsd18 said:


> Lookin amazing, Flowa! I have yet another question for you. Here in the states, nobody supplies Pot Sox or anything comparable (that I know of). Do you think cheesecloth or silk screen would work as a filter for the perlite? Maybe even some fiberglass door screen? If not, got any suggestions to something similar? Thanks for your time! Happy growin'


 just drill some holes in the bottom of the inside pot. Atleast 20 or so about 5mm or 4mm holes..... clean them well each grow with HOT water and thoroughly, those holes will hold bacteria in the long run!

update coming later tonight!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 17, 2012)

Day 39 Flowering. Top up with 1ml of blueberry nectar, and 2ml of Swell, i also added 1ml of silica to help stabalise the nutrients.

Cheers people!! a nice pipe loaded up with some awesome 73 micron bubble and some 20 micron dry ice hash followed by some golden honey oil to absolutely blitz me!!!



































_*This could be my new favourite pic below!!! Beautiful colours. She's so sexy  Her leaves are the darkest i've ever had.
*_


----------



## remyaz0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Always enjoy your pics man, usually just lurk but ive been looking for buckets that big without drainage holes? Did ya get them online? Sorry if its been asked before I tried searching for it. 
I got a similar tent/light setup but run 5gal dwc buckets wanted to try your way for a grow..see how it work out comparing yield... Growing with a plant limit this could be interesting to keep several mothers.. while not breaking law.

Closest ive found is http://www.amazon.com/Miller-Manufacturing-PSB70BLACK-Bucket-70-Quart/dp/B001AHAWIW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_1 but im not 100% it work out the same so figured id ask. 

Considered a Rubbermaid tub but wanted to try the perlite over DWC.

Cant wait to see pics of another successful harvest, they are looking great.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I can't wait to try some of this, no burnt tips, and shes swollen like a broken thumb!! I cant get over some of the calyx's on her!!! FAAAAAAT, so juicy, wait till you see the pics later tonight, mrs wants the pc for a bit. Colours GALORE!!! I'll just keep typing till she comes in
> 
> 
> LOL  I can't believe i gave myself such a cocky name hehe! Gotta be to get my msg out there i guess!!! I bet there are more than a few who wish not to even click this thread thinkin i'm a dodgy know-all..... Oh well!! i mean, its all here for them to try out if they like. Alot more simple than swappin round 24 plants in a room and only getting 24 decent heads..... I want 3 times that, with 1 plant. why not hey
> ...


Ah its all good bro, you are very deserving of the name! If peeps dont want to see how awesome your method is that's their bad luck  im stoked to be here bro, no getting rid of me now lol


Damn these new pics are unreal! You're right about the pic too, she is just one sexy bitch  and there is A LOT of colas there, i cant imagine whats under the canopy


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 17, 2012)

remyaz0 said:


> Always enjoy your pics man, usually just lurk but ive been looking for buckets that big without drainage holes? Did ya get them online? Sorry if its been asked before I tried searching for it.
> I got a similar tent/light setup but run 5gal dwc buckets wanted to try your way for a grow..see how it work out comparing yield... Growing with a plant limit this could be interesting to keep several mothers.. while not breaking law.
> 
> Closest ive found is http://www.amazon.com/Miller-Manufacturing-PSB70BLACK-Bucket-70-Quart/dp/B001AHAWIW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_1 but im not 100% it work out the same so figured id ask.
> ...


Thanx for the kind compliments man!

I took a look at that bucket....... Not recommended man sorry but that type of plastic is not usually UV resistant. Heat and temp changes must be considered and that plastic will crack after a few days with the weight in it. Unless ofcourse it states that it is weather resistant. 
This is a great idea for any legal grower as for keeping plant numbers down well some say they are allowed 24 plants!!?? If i was allowed 24 plants i could potentially harvest a minimum of 24 lbs and upwards of more likely 36 lbs!!!! and need alot more space than 1 house, i would need an old hospital block LOL, 2 plants per room hehe 'patient 1 & 2 for their nutrient feed... patient 1 & 2 ' You won't need more than 4 plants in order to get a minimum of 4-5 lbs. Use good reflective material, good lighting and cooling, clean liquid nutes and flush regularly you'll be on the same track as me no prob.

Many are finding out how easy my system is now, i'm sure its more than 10 just this year alone interested in how this all works! When they find out and realize how simple it all is, they get to it that weekend lol!!! I've helped an older 58 yr old dude setup 1 like mine, and he has no problem keeping things in check.



eastcoastmo said:


> Ah its all good bro, you are very deserving of the name! If peeps dont want to see how awesome your method is that's their bad luck  im stoked to be here bro, no getting rid of me now lol
> 
> 
> Damn these new pics are unreal! You're right about the pic too, she is just one sexy bitch  and there is A LOT of colas there, i cant imagine whats under the canopy


 Thanx Easty  It has become a 'method' i guess!! strange how its caught on so fast really, I actually thought more were doing it like this, especially with all the time for testing and such! I cant see why so many do it any other way, wasting so much electricity and time! I see some people vegging for 2 months and not even getting a lb!!!?? thats over 4 months growing. The globe has had it by the end and just putting out heat..... not to mention all that time for bacteria or mould spores to start growing. Hydro Has and always should be about trying to get it done fast, and the best way possible. My method has been tweaked a little by me, but the basic setup and system is easy to follow though.

The underneath flowers are looking great  MUUUUUUUUCH better than usual! and some are actually quite big! fallin over hangin upside down! you name it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely dude, im not sure why more people dont do it your way as well, im very excited to be doing next  ive always used perlite as a medium, i just used it in smaller pots that sat in the res with a cover to stop light getting in the res. i always pulled some great buds but no where near what you do off one plant! If i had this info 10 years ago id be a rich man lol! 

Holy crap mate, you're in for a bumper harvest if the bottom buds are falling over already


----------



## queasy (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow Flowa... I found this thread a while ago... Thank you for sharing your knowledge. I'd really like to try to grow this way...I was wondering, do you think I'd be good to use a grow bag like root trapper inside of the bucket? (Instead of the "Pot Sock") Thanks again, bro.


----------



## Cococola36 (Dec 18, 2012)

hey flowa quick question, i checked the thread pertaining any info on ph levels and i found you like to keep yours at 6.2, my question is when i feed my perlite buckets at 6.0.-6.2 i get run off at 6.4- 6.5 which seems to be why im getting early yellowing, should i start feeding a lower ph?


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 18, 2012)

Just adding some up to date pictures! Enjoy!

View attachment 2447414View attachment 2447415View attachment 2447416View attachment 2447417


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 18, 2012)

queasy said:


> Wow Flowa... I found this thread a while ago... Thank you for sharing your knowledge. I'd really like to try to grow this way...I was wondering, do you think I'd be good to use a grow bag like root trapper inside of the bucket? (Instead of the "Pot Sock") Thanks again, bro.


I really dont know about that bag, does it allow flow of water? most important.



Cococola36 said:


> hey flowa quick question, i checked the thread pertaining any info on ph levels and i found you like to keep yours at 6.2, my question is when i feed my perlite buckets at 6.0.-6.2 i get run off at 6.4- 6.5 which seems to be why im getting early yellowing, should i start feeding a lower ph?


My only theory top that could be maybe you aren't feeding often enough, if the perlite dries out ph will more than likely go up. All the salts when things dry out makes a big difference. The key is to maintain consistency, I only measure res ph, as that is what your roots will be exposed to most of the time.



^Slanty said:


> Just adding some up to date pictures! Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 2447414View attachment 2447415View attachment 2447416View attachment 2447417


They look deadly!!! Hashplant!!!! beautiful work man!!!


----------



## gigathnx (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey flowa I know your using those 50litre pot socks but are you using two 50 litre buckets as well?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2012)

gigathnx said:


> Hey flowa I know your using those 50litre pot socks but are you using two 50 litre buckets as well?


He sure is mate


----------



## gigathnx (Dec 18, 2012)

jeez lol, i dont knw if my tent would be high enough for that!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2012)

Dude, with your tent id go a 20L tops


----------



## cONkey (Dec 19, 2012)

im starting to flower flowa! your a prodigy. someone should hire your ass to run a huge hydro factory. Id buy stock in it. you fuckin rock. 
im doing alright i guess for my lil waterfarm. so far behind you here in mid 3rd week Pineapple express and my cottoncandy is even further behind. im having so much fun this grow. thanks for all the positive vibes. much love to you and your family!
View attachment 2448328View attachment 2448329View attachment 2448331


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 19, 2012)

cONkey said:


> im starting to flower flowa! your a prodigy. someone should hire your ass to run a huge hydro factory. Id buy stock in it. you fuckin rock.
> im doing alright i guess for my lil waterfarm. so far behind you here in mid 3rd week Pineapple express and my cottoncandy is even further behind. im having so much fun this grow. thanks for all the positive vibes. much love to you and your family!
> View attachment 2448328View attachment 2448329View attachment 2448331


AWESOME!!! got to see some pics!! nice and even canopy!! You're a nutural obviously!! BTW i have been having trouble with my placard, I'll get there though!!  persistence.

Here is my girl!! Day 40 and Cranking hard!!!


----------



## Repete (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Flowamasta, 
Longtime lurker, I have flipped my little closet and was wondering roughly at what day do flowers start appearing?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn Flowa those buds are going to be like footballs  they are massive! That resin is getting pretty heavy too hey! Love it!


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 19, 2012)

wow flowa amazing work not to much longer and well c finished product u are amazing man u really are cant wait to c the finished dry weight deff up in the 2pound area awsome work man hopefuly soon ill have everything needed lookin into buckets like urs not sure how big to go yeat got a 4x4x7 tent and trying to figure out just how big i can go just hope a single 600w lights big enough


----------



## queasy (Dec 19, 2012)

> *
> 
> wow flowa amazing work not to much longer and well c finished product u are amazing man u really are cant wait to c the finished dry weight deff up in the 2pound area awsome work man hopefuly soon ill have everything needed lookin into buckets like urs not sure how big to go yeat got a 4x4x7 tent and trying to figure out just how big i can go just hope a single 600w lights big enough​
> ​
> ...



Seriously, Flowa's basically using 600w. (Lighting) And pulling over 1lb! Whaaaaa?! THIS GROW IS AWESOME!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 20, 2012)

Repete said:


> Hey Flowamasta,
> Longtime lurker, I have flipped my little closet and was wondering roughly at what day do flowers start appearing?


That really depends on the system you run, how big your plant was when you flipped, how old is she? temps? nutrient change? health......? anywhere from 1-2 days the pistils may show some strains will show pre-flowers the whole time through vegging but wont flower until you hit them with 12 hr lighting. If nothing after 2 weeks then something isn't right. I would get worried after 3.



eastcoastmo said:


> Damn Flowa those buds are going to be like footballs  they are massive! That resin is getting pretty heavy too hey! Love it!


LOL  yes indeed, they are a worrying size to say the least!!! and the fact i have around 40 that are bigger than my fist keeps me on edge and up late  I can't have any circulation issues or humidity problems from now on at all. No 2nd light anymore to keep temps at the optimum. she gets cold as ice air con during her daytime dark period, yes expensive power bill, but i'd rather that than go to the doctors for a headache or cant sleep or something!!! Hopefully i can pull some sweet colours out of Jack x , Her light period is averaging 27 degrees and dark period is around 24 degrees so hopefully enough to pull some autumn colours from her flavanoids. She has already started to fade heavily. Almost imediately noticeable after diluting base and only feeding blueberry nectar. R.O water from saturday onwards until harvest.




dcasper75 said:


> wow flowa amazing work not to much longer and well c finished product u are amazing man u really are cant wait to c the finished dry weight deff up in the 2pound area awsome work man hopefuly soon ill have everything needed lookin into buckets like urs not sure how big to go yeat got a 4x4x7 tent and trying to figure out just how big i can go just hope a single 600w lights big enough


Thanx man!!! a 4 x 4 x 7 tent is fine, just have to keep her nice and low before you decide to train and spread her out. Wait till she has some good growth and then bend her down and spread her.... doesn't that just sound great!!  
It sounds like pots maybe your only hard item to source. A common issue worldwide!! maybe i should patent the design!!!* ' Monsta Flowa Buckets  '
*a 600 watt is ideal, My 2nd light is major over-kill and has only been used a few times to help with climate on humid days. As my air-cooled hood doesn't radiate heat like a shade.



queasy said:


> Seriously, Flowa's basically using 600w. (Lighting) And pulling over 1lb! Whaaaaa?! THIS GROW IS AWESOME!


 Thanx man!! can't wait to see numbers myself. Her smell is alot more subtle than last grow. But i'm not doubting her potency. she is as sticky as orange blossom honey. Very mild Berry smell


----------



## Downinit (Dec 20, 2012)

Flowa, looking unbelievable!!! I'll be there one day... I hope!!  I have another question. When do u add floralicious in veg?? I started from seed this time and just moved to DWC 6 days ago. Definitely trying to follow ur feed schedule!! Thanks again!! And keep up the beautiful work!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> LOL  yes indeed, they are a worrying size to say the least!!! and the fact i have around 40 that are bigger than my fist keeps me on edge and up late  I can't have any circulation issues or humidity problems from now on at all. No 2nd light anymore to keep temps at the optimum. she gets cold as ice air con during her daytime dark period, yes expensive power bill, but i'd rather that than go to the doctors for a headache or cant sleep or something!!! Hopefully i can pull some sweet colours out of Jack x , Her light period is averaging 27 degrees and dark period is around 24 degrees so hopefully enough to pull some autumn colours from her flavanoids. She has already started to fade heavily. Almost imediately noticeable after diluting base and only feeding blueberry nectar. R.O water from saturday onwards until harvest.
> Thanx man!!! a 4 x 4 x 7 tent is fine, just have to keep her nice and low before you decide to train and spread her out. Wait till she has some good growth and then bend her down and spread her.... doesn't that just sound great!!


Damn bro, the size of your fist already? They will be footballs lol. Hope you can keep them all airated and no moisture in the last few weeks!! You'll be right though, you're a professional 

 @ bend her down and spread her too, i love it when we talk dirty hahaha


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 20, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Flowa, looking unbelievable!!! I'll be there one day... I hope!!  I have another question. When do u add floralicious in veg?? I started from seed this time and just moved to DWC 6 days ago. Definitely trying to follow ur feed schedule!! Thanks again!! And keep up the beautiful work!!!


I used floralicious all through veg, but i was very careful, it states to use .5 ml per litre. I halved that again. VERY concentrated, and the plants don't need alot of it, once you see a visual difference in your uptake of nutrients you can start to back it off or stop it all together.

Thanx for the compliments man!!! much appreciated 



eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, the size of your fist already? They will be footballs lol. Hope you can keep them all airated and no moisture in the last few weeks!! You'll be right though, you're a professional
> 
> @ bend her down and spread her too, i love it when we talk dirty hahaha


There are a few, the outside colas are easily biggest , i could of topped again if i had the veg time!! These buds are my biggest, i'm almost positive. They are heavy and dense indeed. BUT They have MUCH less than a few weeks my friends. These mighty colas will be done in mere days. 7-10 judging by past grows and personal experience. Because of the way i feed my grows now she will finish off very quickly, Calyxs are already swelling all over the place buds leaning left and right. There is nothing 'imature' as such on these colas now, they just have to finish swelling drawing the nutrients out of the leaves and just before she's perfectly ripe for the picking she will only then produce some real colours   It all depends on how and when you feed  She will ripen naturally, there is no stopping that. Maturity is inevitable from here on, tomorrow it's only R.O water onwards. 

I'm going for maximum cloudy trichs, low count ambers. This strain is far too heavy hitting left more than 55 days. Tolerance levels take some time to build up but smoking nothing but for a few months and you soon understand the 'zombie' appeal  You won't know if you've had a cone, because you're simply bent all the time lol. Maybe when you realize that munchies is happening you start to straight up, after you're halfway through a pizza, some chocolate pudding and a packet of Doritos..... eating all at the same time.


----------



## Disassociation (Dec 20, 2012)

Crazy! That's all can say, after reading the last few posts a few questions came to mind, what size is the tent your using? Also you mentioned that it ripened or matured fast because of the way you feed? Care to elaborate? Thanks again for all the knowledge!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I used floralicious all through veg, but i was very careful, it states to use .5 ml per litre. I halved that again. VERY concentrated, and the plants don't need alot of it, once you see a visual difference in your uptake of nutrients you can start to back it off or stop it all together.
> 
> Thanx for the compliments man!!! much appreciated
> 
> ...


Unreal bro, just unreal  cant wait to see how much you pull this time, it will be over 32oz though  dunno bout you but i love it when i see the colas leaning, means they have some serious weight in them  

i'm a cloudy trich person too man, not a fan of too many ambers, always makes me feel a tad queazy! I can imagine how bent you are if you're eating munchies like that hahaha!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 21, 2012)

Disassociation said:


> Crazy! That's all can say, after reading the last few posts a few questions came to mind, what size is the tent your using? Also you mentioned that it ripened or matured fast because of the way you feed? Care to elaborate? Thanks again for all the knowledge!!


 Ofcourse  I'll do my best!! I did elaborate in the particular post, but in short my theory and knowledge over time and the last few grows experience, is that when you want the plant to put weight on and grow 'calyxs' you want to feed your base ofcourse.. (bloom nutes) and if you have control over your nutrients like 'CYCO does' by giving you each nutrient in separate bottles. Alot of people will think thats crazy. Its not even in their feed schedule but i stop feeding alot of their products as soon as i start flower, like dropping B1 boost, zyme, Dr. Repair after week 3 flower and now only base and Blueberry nectar. I believe my system is faster than most because of the perlite and this does in fact speed the whole grow up, there is little to no root resistance and out of all Hydro systems i haven't seen anything else come close in terms of harvest turn around and ratio for 1 plant under 3 months  It sounds big headed i know, but i'm just trying to help people use a better and easier system that the HYDRO shops will NOT tell you about. You buy less nutes, less equipment and grow better weed than the shops 



eastcoastmo said:


> Unreal bro, just unreal  cant wait to see how much you pull this time, it will be over 32oz though  dunno bout you but i love it when i see the colas leaning, means they have some serious weight in them
> 
> i'm a cloudy trich person too man, not a fan of too many ambers, always makes me feel a tad queazy! I can imagine how bent you are if you're eating munchies like that hahaha!


You are too kind!! anything over 22 ounces will be a huge bonus!!! but even so, i'm going all out on flushing this girl a couple of days more than last grow hopefully. She is maturing very fast, so heavy i think i'm in the twilight zone 

Update shortly, i'm pretty sure i JUST smoked a bowl


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2012)

Sweet brother, cant wait to see the colours you get out of her too  

picking the rest of my stuff up after xmas for mine too Flowa  getting closer now!! Woo hoo!


----------



## alienrain (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Flowamasta, what kind of room size do you have for this grow? And this is just 1 plant correct?


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 21, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet brother, cant wait to see the colours you get out of her too
> 
> picking the rest of my stuff up after xmas for mine too Flowa  getting closer now!! Woo hoo!


I think you're gonna likey 

Good to see you're almost up and growing!!! can't beat this for a hobby 



alienrain said:


> Hey Flowamasta, what kind of room size do you have for this grow? And this is just 1 plant correct?


My tent is now a 140 x 140 x 200. Yes this is 1 plant grown in 50 litres of 100% perlite, and a recirculating auto-feed system. Sounds kinda complicated, its really not 
This is the biggest plant i've grown in my opinion. weigh in will tell, i wasn't actually going for this big but she had quite a growth spurt during week 3 veg after the XL acid treatment. I'm not here to show off, as my identity is of fiction, but i am here to show people an easy method of growing so they got more money for pleasures in life by not having to buy street erb or expensive 'patient' erb. Those shops selling a quart oz @ $90 in the states?? thats around 6 grand for 1 lb. Thats over 7 and a half Gees worth of erb on 1 plant. Do the math and you might just get yourself tent  Its not that expensive here, but still its so easy to grow this way. 


Day 42 Flowering. Things are happening Sooooooooooooooooo Fast!!!! Resin is at maximum production, and clear trichomes are filling fast with a delicious cloudy mix of cannabanoids and THC  I don't need to tell you about weight now do i...... Yes every main cola is supported in some way or another, some by multiple angles just to keep from falling into each other! I rubbed a sugar leaf last night and nearly had an orgasm.

THIS IS the best i've ever grown. This IS the most resin i've EVER produced hands down. EVER. Even the large fan leaves are coated with resin at the lower half of the leaf. Incredible. 

_*Thanx all for being here! and enjoy my pics. This is again Day 42 Flowering.



























I know........ i know... Yum.

















*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2012)

Flowa i think i just came a little in my pants  she is looking stunning! And even in the pics you can see how much resin there is...WOW! 

I know I'll likey too bro, i likey all your grows! And im very excited to be getting it all set up again! Got a little outdoor girl that im growing specifically to find one awesome cutting and then im off and running! If i can pull 8-10 oz out of my setup i will be absolutely stoked


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry bud, quick question, how high do you keep your light during veg and during flowa? Ive been told 2ft above canopy during veg and flowering...cheers bud


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah im subbed up too im lovin it bro.


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 22, 2012)

My girlfriend, who doesn't smoke much, just saw that picture and walked out of the room shaking her head saying "I can't even fathom that that's one plant.." 

 way to go man


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 22, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa i think i just came a little in my pants  she is looking stunning! And even in the pics you can see how much resin there is...WOW!
> 
> I know I'll likey too bro, i likey all your grows! And im very excited to be getting it all set up again! Got a little outdoor girl that im growing specifically to find one awesome cutting and then im off and running! If i can pull 8-10 oz out of my setup i will be absolutely stoked


lol  Mate a system like mine will pull 8-10 ounces with 3 weeks veg with 1 plant. Once you have things dialed in and nutrient clean and fresh at optimum levels, things fly along, sometimes when we try to push things its easy to feed that little bit extra, but most times less is best 



eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry bud, quick question, how high do you keep your light during veg and during flowa? Ive been told 2ft above canopy during veg and flowering...cheers bud


I keep my light as high as it goes during veg and bloom, the idea is to get her to want to stretch as fast as you can while promoting fast growth by planting in perlite, so leaves become thick and lush fast  The light being high as you can will force the plant to chase to get the most light it can. Remembering though that the base of the pot is raised above my nutrient level so already nearly a foot off the ground. Then there's the pot around 50cm in height so the plant isn't ever that far away but i do 1 tie down early veg after the first stretch after first topping which spreads her out and the centre flourishes and becomes more tops to tip later.... hope that made sense!! 

During flowering my glass from the hood will be within 8-10 inches from my cola tips at their closest. The light is another 2 inches above the glass slider. 12 inches in total, But this can only be achieved using a air-cooled hood so there is much less radiant heat. If using a standard shade i would add another 4-6 inches, but then you will be losing out on lumens per inch and output is somewhat limited. I can have to run the hood during summer, but winter is fine, fresh air pumped into the tent will counteract most heat issues. Fresh air and circulation being the ULTIMATE key in addition to the lighting itself.



growman3666 said:


> Yeah im subbed up too im lovin it bro.


lol  nice time to pop on in! Thanx for being here man i'm here to show my methods to get people keen!!! This will be the new way of growing i'm almost positive. 
It just makes sense. doesn't it?  see you round 



RonSwanson said:


> My girlfriend, who doesn't smoke much, just saw that picture and walked out of the room shaking her head saying "I can't even fathom that that's one plant.."
> 
> way to go man


LOL!! My lady says it each day she walks past while i'm tending....... She does think this is a little out of the ordinary. But then again i have always tried to do the best i can at the things i like to do... I can make a mean chocolate pudding to. But thats another forum


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheers brother, that makes perfect sense and will in fact work a lot better for me. It may have been the reason for why my first plants didnt take to well as the tent is a lot smaller than yours and i had the light only about 12 inches above during veg, it bleached the poor things! Glad ive got an air cooled hood too, got a 260cfm fan blowing through it and with the cooler nights it should work sweet  bit damn excited hey! Im quietly confident of pulling 8-10oz man


----------



## echelon1k1 (Dec 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I used floralicious all through veg, but i was very careful, it states to use .5 ml per litre. I halved that again. VERY concentrated, and the plants don't need alot of it, once you see a visual difference in your uptake of nutrients you can start to back it off or stop it all together.


Hey flowa, read somewhere way back in the thread you were using Floralicious and on your advice went and picked up a bottle and have noticed a HUGE difference in nutrient uptake and just general colour & aroma of the plants... I've only been using .10ml/l and shit it's potent  I'm running DWC and used it from about day 12 in veg.

Thanks again for the journal, your methods & techniques are a godsend. cheers


----------



## thenugget (Dec 23, 2012)

looking unreal mate. awesome coloured leaves! well done


----------



## cONkey (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey Flowa mate! LOOKING so amazing. jaw dropping eye poppin fist sized buds. 

I did not realize a mere drop in temperature just 3 degrees from day to night is so significant as you said. And will produce significant colour.WOW!

During my present grow i have been up and down and not very consistant with both my day and night temps until more recently. 
With my adjustable intake fan i have had humidiy issues and cold issues. so i really dont use my intake anymore inside the tent. I did pick up 2 more oscilatin fans whichs work well. Im actually quite Surprised , very much, to see that lack of fresh intake aint really making all that much difference. I have a been a huge fan of fresh intake and used it all grows until this one because it was causing such issues.

What i did notice was a real slow down in growth with cool temps. So I added a small electric heater which bumbed up my night time temps to be about the same as my day time temps.. round 73 degrees and she really responded well and drank a lot more food and growth increased substantually. 

Light hieght.. as a beginner i always heard.. get the light AS close as Possible to your girl.. bumb up the glass to your buds.. I have never had anysuccess with this . Bleaching, burning. ugly buds.... So i back my light up more each grow and the results are amazing... but it still remains kind a mystery as to what the perfect height is . I just intuitively adjust its height . 
Can you elaborate a bit more about your technique with light distance and why you do what you do with it im stil a bit confused. 
This is where im at now with my light hieght. should i be higher (the light not me)lol ? 

and just one more question.. flushing.. if u start now how long is your flush to last? 

View attachment 2452829


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 23, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers brother, that makes perfect sense and will in fact work a lot better for me. It may have been the reason for why my first plants didnt take to well as the tent is a lot smaller than yours and i had the light only about 12 inches above during veg, it bleached the poor things! Glad ive got an air cooled hood too, got a 260cfm fan blowing through it and with the cooler nights it should work sweet  bit damn excited hey! Im quietly confident of pulling 8-10oz man


 Excellent man can't wait!!! Buds don't like to be stressed, being under intense light must be managed to a limit, every globe is different, but the main indicators of too much light will be your leaves health, sometimes mistaken for health of the plant, but just laves transpiring too close to the heat of the lamp and burning as the moisture evaporates fast enough to burn the leaves and leach the colour from the leaves.



thenugget said:


> looking unreal mate. awesome coloured leaves! well done


Thanx mate!! I think its update night, it might be a little later busy for couple of hours. 

I have removed 1 sample bud. A nice rich in THC bud  Guess where from in the pics.



cONkey said:


> Hey Flowa mate! LOOKING so amazing. jaw dropping eye poppin fist sized buds.
> 
> I did not realize a mere drop in temperature just 3 degrees from day to night is so significant as you said. And will produce significant colour.WOW!
> 
> ...


Thanx heaps Conkey!!!
Light height must be evaluated all the time especially during the flowering period. Maintaining a consistency is extremely vital to promote the correct ongoing set period of growth, If temperatures vary too much the plant can stress sometimes some strains i have seen from friends have hermied due to temp variations... That is also a good reason to pick a faster flowering strain if growing in a location where temperatures are always up and down. The longer flowering period for some strains can mean more stress more time for things to go wrong, Soo many variations its incredible. 
You MUST be able to hold your hand under your lamp at canopy height for atleast 1-2 minutes comfortably. IF YOU CANT THE PLANT MORE THAN LIKELY DOESN'T WANT TO. Stress signs can be a number of things also which wouldn't be much help as to many variable to consider. Some people think 'ooohhh its kinda hot, but the plant doesn't seem to mind' But really a plant can be heavily transpiring and using alot of wasted energy trying to handle the heat by transpiring and cooling herself. Perlite also helps in creating a thirsty plant and a excellent water/air ratio so the leaves transpire according to my climate conditions. The closer i get to my lamp which is ALWAYS set at the top of the tent, sometimes i may drop it 1 foot or so during veg to help promote bushy growth. But I mainly keep it high to help her stretch. My light could very well be a couple of inches too close as she grew a bit wild in the last week of veg! But i should be ok, i have a tiny bit of FOX-TAILING instead of light bleaching, but that may still come yet!! The cooling hood takes the radiant heat away but still the UV light is too intense so here's my theory : It leaches the colour out of the flavanoid parts of the plant so bleaching is almost the right word for it if you ask me, as last time this happened to me the buds were 100% A1 OK except the flavour in those tiny sections of light bleached sections was almost tasteless, but still rich in THC and other actives. So if you can combat the radiant heat, (fans over canopy will help but ALSO dry out leaves if too close!! so best to find a suitable height where the main canopy is comfortable and everywhere else is in between warm, and cool and especially breezy  

Saying this, if i dropped my light 2 inches i could very well lose out .... guessing around 4 ounces upwards. Height is critical because of the intensity of the appropriate flowers. The Light spread must cover ALL vital locations. remove growth that is not. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks flowa for all that information. You really break things down wonderfully and you are always teaching me new things . Before i started growing mj 2 and a half years ago , i never grew a plant , owned a plant or even waterered a plant. I really appreaciate you taking time to go into the technicalities and science of it all and it makes perfect sence. There is soooo much bullshit out there ive been trying to sort through as i grow and see thing unfold in front of me...So having someone with your skills,knowledge and training for me to turn to here is invaluable. You have saved my ass many times.
Damn my picture didnt show up.. here it is again. This is where i have been keeping all my lights approximately...
I will raise all of my lights tonight and do the 1 -2and a half minute comfort test. i was under the impression it was a 30 second test..LOL!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Excellent man can't wait!!! Buds don't like to be stressed, being under intense light must be managed to a limit, every globe is different, but the main indicators of too much light will be your leaves health, sometimes mistaken for health of the plant, but just laves transpiring too close to the heat of the lamp and burning as the moisture evaporates fast enough to burn the leaves and leach the colour from the leaves.
> 
> 
> Thanx mate!! I think its update night, it might be a little later busy for couple of hours.
> ...


Thanks man, makes sense hey! Think i learnt that one on my last grow, wont make that mistake again 

Merry Christmas champ, hope you and your lovely mrs have a wicked day!

Merry Christmas to everyone else as well! Blaze it up hey


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 24, 2012)

*Merry**Christmas**!!! Christmas Eve here in Australia!!! CHOOF CHOOF CHOOF!!! MERRY X-MAS!!!*



cONkey said:


> Thanks flowa for all that information. You really break things down wonderfully and you are always teaching me new things . Before i started growing mj 2 and a half years ago , i never grew a plant , owned a plant or even waterered a plant. I really appreaciate you taking time to go into the technicalities and science of it all and it makes perfect sence. There is soooo much bullshit out there ive been trying to sort through as i grow and see thing unfold in front of me...So having someone with your skills,knowledge and training for me to turn to here is invaluable. You have saved my ass many times.
> Damn my picture didnt show up.. here it is again. This is where i have been keeping all my lights approximately...
> I will raise all of my lights tonight and do the 1 -2and a half minute comfort test. i was under the impression it was a 30 second test..LOL!
> View attachment 2452931


Great pic Conkey!!
Thanx so much for the great compliments!! I really do appreciate such kind feedback! I'm a proud grower 

I'm not sure if you're as picky as i am, but i sometimes see things that make the tiniest difference, but all add up together to change things dramatically  I see you're ducting has some awkward angles, i know this can't be helped entirely with each tent but i always try to make sure the ducting doesn't go lower than the lights, it may not make any difference at all but Logic does tell me to try to keep as little bends as possible, you could perhaps pull the ducting through some more out the top or sides of your tent, temp will vary either way ofcourse but having a nice flowing bend imagine it traveling through the hood and then try to imagine the vibrations of the hood with the bends. The less bends you have the more quiet and efficient your fans will be. I'm very picky about noisy vibrations, as listening to them for many hours a day can become quite drowning and travel some distance through the neigborhood on a quiet night. 

Even your hoods reflective material can differ greatly i try to find 95% reflective and + anything less is inefficient and a heat nuisance. 

I too have heard the 30 second test, but lets be Logical, i know if i'm out in the sun and i look up at the sun and it hurts for more than 20 seconds i tend to look away just by human instinct, pushing to do more is anything but natural so i feel around 2 minutes is a safeguard. With adaquate ventilation and sufficient temps you can squeeze an extra inch or 2 lower then the comfort level for there to be a mild indication of stress perhaps, depending on strain also. The further away you get from your light the farther spread each spectral beam of light reflecting off the shade is. Try to see or imagine where your lights greatest output is and try to train the plants in the direction. Some digi cams will allow you to see spectral beams by turning the negative mode on. This picks up colour 'wavelengths' and will show you where the brightest locations are in your tent, almost like a thermal imaging device only working without the Infra-red mode. Even better if you have the infra red filter.



eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man, makes sense hey! Think i learnt that one on my last grow, wont make that mistake again
> 
> Merry Christmas champ, hope you and your lovely mrs have a wicked day!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone else as well! Blaze it up hey


No problem!!
LOVE your input easty!!! Merry Christmas to all of you to!! what a great time to have a new little one in the family 

Here was yesterdays day 44 update after the snipping of a sample nug. Sorry bout the late update, life in the physical world was calling....







65 grams... still more growth to happen yet, but it all happens in the last couple of weeks


----------



## cONkey (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry X mas eve to you as well FLOwa. 
congratualtions on the new baby addition to your family!
Thanks again for all the information. I knew i would get busted for my ducting. lol
ive been trying to pull it through better but its so hard cuz its so tight in the hole but i finally managed last night with some extra determination.
I looked for that negitive mode feature on my lil canon digi camera but it dont have it unfortunetly.
Your sample bud looks absolutely delicious!!!! and the monster looks almost ready too!
Can you tell me a bit more about your flush methodology? 
ive tried a couple different ways. one was a quick quicky due to an unforeseen move and early chop.
the last one was a 10 day flush which i thought was fair. Just straight r/o water and they still grew all the way to chop time!!

ITs totally amazing that your only at 44 days and flushing.. thats really fast to finish for such a monster plant. another record right there. 
All those little details you pay attention to do really add up in the end . You have it all figured out so well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 24, 2012)

Holy shit Flowa that sample nug looks amazing! To see how much actually came off it is phenominal  

Mate, we couldnt have picked a better time to have a bub! So exciting  

have a wicked day all and hope santa is/was good to you


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 24, 2012)

cONkey said:


> Merry X mas eve to you as well FLOwa.
> congratualtions on the new baby addition to your family!
> Thanks again for all the information. I knew i would get busted for my ducting. lol
> ive been trying to pull it through better but its so hard cuz its so tight in the hole but i finally managed last night with some extra determination.
> ...


Merry Christmas Morning to all!! 

The new addition i was referring to was eastcostmo's below  What an awesome Christmas! 

It looks like i'm going to have a busy new years 

lol on the ducting, I get picked on with things like that by my better half.

I've always completed around 4-7 days with flushing and never had an issue but i try to say 7 days to be safe. Perlite is very easy to keep clean providing you flush on a weekly basis, which is a massive bonus if using a recirculating system. Some people think there is alot of waste.... not so. You will see the res level go down like its got a massive leak somewhere during flowering!! 10-15 litres a day is not a surprise to me anymore.
I have changed my water daily with my flush the first 3 days i began, with fresh water from the tap which sits overnight to let most of the chlorine evaporate. Then i move on to R.O water, i usually just went fresh water, never an issue but i just want to see how much difference or if any faster the R.O will leach the colours out of her leaves and force her to finish up. The inside of the buds tells me there is little amount of nitrates left anyway, but my safety test after 6 or so days ofcourse, I will break a fan leaf away from a cola and taste the sap/water and see what it tastes like. It should not taste salty, that will mean there is still certain metals or byproducts left to flush out of her. More R.O water and watch it go cloudy after a few feedings, that is acidic salt which will make your smoke harsher and burn hotter so not really getting the most of it especially if you love your bongs. 

If you've ever had the chance to do some water curing even with already dried buds that haven't been flushed, you will see the salts and nutrients left behind leach into the water, along with chlorophyl that might be because the grower force dried his end product by rushing in a heated room with fans. 

Saying this, i _DONT_ think *flushing* is as vital as *drying* your erbs. *slowly* and *NEVER less than* *10 days* is my rule, before attempting to jar or bag. I bunch mine close together, not so close they can't breathe, and break my Colas down as you see in the pic (except for my few favourites that get pampered and dried full cola size. Yes its possible  ) and proceed to bunch the cut down colas and rest of the buds in allocated spots in my drying net or Clothes dryer to hang the colas so they are undisturbed. After a day or two the seem to look more spread out, so i Move the outside buds to the centre and move them all closer in eventually becoming 3 piles of buds not 7 massive fresh piles. I have found that cutting down the colas doesn't change potency but may..... just MAY!!! hold a little more flavour, but i think that is due to my full size colas being picked out as favourites and getting the big jars for the treasure chest 

So 7-10 days is not a problem, never think you are starving the plant in its last few weeks, the plant is naturally sourcing its food from its own leaves and stems and the rest of what's attached to the root system. The cleaner the bud is when flushed and dried is a smoother, always fresh and more tasty burning cone in the end, and it stays like that until you pull it out of your favourite jars. 

My theory in drying buds too fast is the trichomes dry out quicker than the flowers themselves as they are oil based but tiny and any variations will cause dramatic effects. So drying them slowly your cure will be more at which you selected while growing it. Damaging them or forcing them to dry faster in my opinion makes them turn amber or crumble and drop off the buds more easily. Dried properly and cured slowly the trichomes stay flexible and more oil based as the flowers didn't just 'dry' out, they dehydrated which is EXACTLY what I want. If their is any HYDRATION their must be amounts of chlorophyl. Again, this is my logic but it makes sense to me, and i cant get enough of my erb. 

Actually i think i'll be ok this round 



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit Flowa that sample nug looks amazing! To see how much actually came off it is phenominal
> 
> Mate, we couldnt have picked a better time to have a bub! So exciting
> 
> have a wicked day all and hope santa is/was good to you


LOL! I think around 12-15 grams would be a safe guess with that cola. Maybe 18, but its early stuff so not expecting much. Merry Christmas morning to you matey!!! Time for bacon & eggs, and then some more bacon with bacon i rekon


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 24, 2012)

Marry Christmas!


----------



## Downinit (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to my idol Flowamasta!!! Enjoy ur day brotha! Merry Christmas RIU!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 25, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> Marry Christmas!





Downinit said:


> Merry Christmas to my idol Flowamasta!!! Enjoy ur day brotha! Merry Christmas RIU!!


*Merry Christmas to all!!!! Day 47 tonight!!!!! I just filled a near empty res! she is still drinking like a fish *


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas FlowaMasta n Family, n all of RiU


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 26, 2012)

Here we have day 47!! Things are getting mighty heavy, the trunk is now splitting away from the root mass as she's starting to lean backwards with all her weight!! Nothing i can do , i have the plant chained t all 4 corners of the tent and she still wants to pull it one way. I went a little over-board with this plant. I didn't imagine her putting on this amount of flower tops, especially this big! I had a small nibble on the sample nug, a small piece that was dry, and Boy oh boy....... I'll keep my mouth shut.

Ok.... I'm in love. Resin covering her fan leaves????!!!! what did i do?!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 26, 2012)

Holy shit brother those buds are MASSIVE! Cant believe you had to chain them up lol. Looking amazing again bro and that hash looks mighty tasty as well  blaze on bro!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 26, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit brother those buds are MASSIVE! Cant believe you had to chain them up lol. Looking amazing again bro and that hash looks mighty tasty as well  blaze on bro!!


HA! lol, funny man  I've had to tie up most actually ALL my grows! the colas always look bigger once you remove them from the tent!

The hash was quite a nice run! the quality is great. The big amount wasn't full melt, only maybe 30-40% meltable and was made with dry frozen trim, the smaller light coloured blobs were the full melt run, a mate came over with some fresh frozen trim and was keen to see how its made. He was a little disappointed with the yield but with fresh frozen its never a whole lot as it takes up more room being fresh. I decided to do a run with a few ounces of some dry trim from a mate and it came out that beautiful creamy coloured hash, and the flavour is incredibly spicy with a hint of tanginess. Incredible strength and flavour so i'm really please. It seems as the bags are getting more used the hash that i cxant clean out of the filters is actually helping my extractions be that much more pure and i'm getting much less contaminants and it gums up together like sticky glue 

Oh i'll be blazin  i can't let go of my pipe at the moment. Bubblin it up bigtime. Feels like christmas now. I'm eating roast lamb and harvest is just around the corner! what an awesome day!


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 26, 2012)

Flowa, Submit some photos to your local MJ magizine. Have them all drooling lol. Lets hope the tent can atleast make it through this lady unscathed lol Awesome!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> HA! lol, funny man  I've had to tie up most actually ALL my grows! the colas always look bigger once you remove them from the tent!
> 
> The hash was quite a nice run! the quality is great. The big amount wasn't full melt, only maybe 30-40% meltable and was made with dry frozen trim, the smaller light coloured blobs were the full melt run, a mate came over with some fresh frozen trim and was keen to see how its made. He was a little disappointed with the yield but with fresh frozen its never a whole lot as it takes up more room being fresh. I decided to do a run with a few ounces of some dry trim from a mate and it came out that beautiful creamy coloured hash, and the flavour is incredibly spicy with a hint of tanginess. Incredible strength and flavour so i'm really please. It seems as the bags are getting more used the hash that i cxant clean out of the filters is actually helping my extractions be that much more pure and i'm getting much less contaminants and it gums up together like sticky glue
> 
> Oh i'll be blazin  i can't let go of my pipe at the moment. Bubblin it up bigtime. Feels like christmas now. I'm eating roast lamb and harvest is just around the corner! what an awesome day!


Ohh man now you got me drooling  that hash sounds delectable!! 

Haha im having lamb today too  mmm done on the webber too! Oh yeah!


----------



## swampwater (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey Flowamasta, Merry Christmass and a Happy New Year To you and yours! Your girl is looking tasty as usual. A question on harvest. I know 50 -55 days is a real close number for your plants. Is that based soley on experiance with the strain or do you wait for amber to show up in the trichomes? I got some frosty white buds on a new strain (from a bag seed) but not sure if I should wait for amber. She is at 52 days.


----------



## fandango (Dec 27, 2012)

Flowamasta Love your tutorials and have been lurking along for the whole grow.I am a newbie grower on a tight budget currently running 2000w hps/with 10 hempy style 5 gallon buckets drip feed/all perlite 35 gallon res/fountain pump on 24/7...lights 12/12.
Running floralious @ 7oz. per batch changed each week.Getting real fosty buds but only about 4oz dry per bucket?
The plants are in a large room and do not have the benefit of reflective walls...is this the main reason for low yield?

My next grow I want to follow you system to the tee.........If you have the time could you give us a break down on what equiptment to buy...and about how much the cost would be.


----------



## Downinit (Dec 27, 2012)

fandango said:


> Flowamasta Love your tutorials and have been lurking along for the whole grow.I am a newbie grower on a tight budget currently running 2000w hps/with 10 hempy style 5 gallon buckets drip feed/all perlite 35 gallon res/fountain pump on 24/7...lights 12/12.
> Running floralious @ 7oz. per batch changed each week.Getting real fosty buds but only about 4oz dry per bucket?
> The plants are in a large room and do not have the benefit of reflective walls...is this the main reason for low yield?
> 
> My next grow I want to follow you system to the tee.........If you have the time could you give us a break down on what equiptment to buy...and about how much the cost would be.


U get 4oz per plant and you say that's a "low yield"??? Wow bro..  I'm still tryna pull 1z each...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah man thats 40oz if you have 10 plants. Thats pretty good for 2000w if you're doing sog! Id be happy pulling over 2lb under 2000w


----------



## gigathnx (Dec 27, 2012)

fandango said:


> Flowamasta Love your tutorials and have been lurking along for the whole grow.I am a newbie grower on a tight budget currently running 2000w hps/with 10 hempy style 5 gallon buckets drip feed/all perlite 35 gallon res/fountain pump on 24/7...lights 12/12.
> Running floralious @ 7oz. per batch changed each week.Getting real fosty buds but only about 4oz dry per bucket?
> The plants are in a large room and do not have the benefit of reflective walls...is this the main reason for low yield?
> 
> My next grow I want to follow you system to the tee.........If you have the time could you give us a break down on what equiptment to buy...and about how much the cost would be.


the nute schedule would be incredible to have as well  =D


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 27, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey Flowamasta, Merry Christmass and a Happy New Year To you and yours! Your girl is looking tasty as usual. A question on harvest. I know 50 -55 days is a real close number for your plants. Is that based soley on experiance with the strain or do you wait for amber to show up in the trichomes? I got some frosty white buds on a new strain (from a bag seed) but not sure if I should wait for amber. She is at 52 days.


I check for cloudy trichs and a ratio of clear. I want very little amber trichomes this run. I would like to stay awake  The last 3 months have been like a zombie.
pics of your buds perhaps?? As soon as i see a few amber trichs and most of the pistils have receded..... Still a vigorous setup though and would be able to push further for more growth but potency will go down and growth becomes a little mental in my opinion... foxtailing more, smells change to more piney... I've never thought to myself i've harvested too early thats for sure.



fandango said:


> Flowamasta Love your tutorials and have been lurking along for the whole grow.I am a newbie grower on a tight budget currently running 2000w hps/with 10 hempy style 5 gallon buckets drip feed/all perlite 35 gallon res/fountain pump on 24/7...lights 12/12.
> Running floralious @ 7oz. per batch changed each week.Getting real fosty buds but only about 4oz dry per bucket?
> The plants are in a large room and do not have the benefit of reflective walls...is this the main reason for low yield?
> 
> My next grow I want to follow you system to the tee.........If you have the time could you give us a break down on what equiptment to buy...and about how much the cost would be.


Thanx for the compliments! I see an instant issue that could be a problem...... You said your pump is on 24/7?? no need. its possible you are over-watering, which is unlikely in perlite, but other climate conditions might be affecting each other.. Back the feed off in my opinion. I feed every 3 hours for 15 minutes at a time. Between feeds the moisture gets soaked up and evaporated. If it can't be at a sufficient air/water ratio it will have alot of trouble retaining any water at all, let alone taking up nutrients in a totally saturated solution. Also do you run an air pump in your res? 

For 2000 watts I could create alot more efficient system.... maybe cut your plant numbers down, create more tops and a thicker canopy, each plant will yield larger and more buds.

What is your lighting system i see 2000 watts but in what configuration? Reflective walls will increase your lamps efficiency by upto 50% The light usually lost at the sides and lower levels are all reflected by not being able to escape and bounced off every angle. Tents have great return. The guy who taught me gets more with 2 plants than my other mate with 4 in a small room with hal the amount of veg time. *Reflective material is a MUST.*

God Luck matey  Thanx for being here i hope i can be of some help



eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man thats 40oz if you have 10 plants. Thats pretty good for 2000w if you're doing sog! Id be happy pulling over 2lb under 2000w


SOG is a bit of mixed hype really. But to double that yield is not a giant leap..... You can actually scrog a SOG  but they wouldn't need to be big plants, after the first topping i'd give them probably 2 weeks and then flower. Still get over 4 ounces in my opinion. getting nutrients right and climate is really the key as long as you have good lighting and ventilation ofcourse. So many key factors.


----------



## akuhn235 (Dec 27, 2012)

just read this entire journal, fuggin nuts dude... i haven't grown yet but can't wait to when I get my own place and It looks as if LST combined with SCROG is the way to go if you are limited on space. I love the way the even canopy looks in the SCROG  can't wait til harvest to see what you're getting gram/watt wise....i'm no pro by any means, but i'm also not an idiot and that plant looks orgasmic  if only i could i smell it and help you out with burning some of that full melt..


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lookin good, mate! Over the last few weeks I've been gathering the pieces to replicate this setup and surprisingly, the most difficult part is getting the container right. Here in the states its seemingly impossible to find basic 50L (12G/18" U.S) pots with no drainage holes. I believe I'm going to be forced to use a large pot with holes, stuff it with Rockwool flocking or something (we don't have Pot Sox either), and set it in a tray or saucer. Maybe you, or anyone else has some suggestion for us in the states? Maybe a good "pot" dealer?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you get 50L buckets by chance? May be able to use one of them if you can...

Can you get any pots with no holes? May just have to go smaller pots...


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 27, 2012)

Google (Rubbermaid Utility Tub) Sold at Walmart.com, comes in red only from what I could find. Max capacity 16gal. Doesn't mean you need to use the full 16, use 12gal n u have your approx 50L. They also have 10gal that look like so. Peace!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 28, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Google (Rubbermaid Utility Tub) Sold at Walmart.com, comes in red only from what I could find. Max capacity 16gal. Doesn't mean you need to use the full 16, use 12gal n u have your approx 50L. They also have 10gal that look like so. Peace!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457481


Yeah that would work perfectly  

As long as you can put another one inside it and have space at the bottom you're set


----------



## fandango (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply flowamasta,
I meant to say I am running floranova bloom/not floralious.
The drip set up actually drops about one drop per second/the res has 4 air stones in it.
I am clipping the buds when there are clear/cloudy also...dang good buzz!
But leaving the smaller buds to grow longer.
Yeah I figured I need some reflective walls in there
tried an experiment this round and put different stains together to see which one puts out the dank and yield.
xj-13....my pick for the #1 spot
followed bye a close second...c-99 and super sour diesel.
going to dump the master kush and predator
green crack is a keeper too.


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that would work perfectly
> 
> As long as you can put another one inside it and have space at the bottom you're set


Tru eno, n if it fits tightly inside with next to no gap. Sure there is an abundant amount of safe things to use as a spacer, w/o messing up the runoff solution back to the rez


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 28, 2012)

akuhn235 said:


> just read this entire journal, fuggin nuts dude... i haven't grown yet but can't wait to when I get my own place and It looks as if LST combined with SCROG is the way to go if you are limited on space. I love the way the even canopy looks in the SCROG  can't wait til harvest to see what you're getting gram/watt wise....i'm no pro by any means, but i'm also not an idiot and that plant looks orgasmic  if only i could i smell it and help you out with burning some of that full melt..


lol What a grand explanation  You make me feel very proud and glad that people notice my extra effort in learning about plants. Or cannabis in general really!
I too think she looks orgasmic, she's got some fox-tails happening now, so right around the corner really, leaves have dropped considerable colour now, the buds have an almost luminescent light green colour and her calyxs are swelling with pride very quickly. If i don't snip soon she's going to topple over! But timing is absolutely crucial!!! She will call to me. She is still drinking heavily and the res is beautifully clean so i can guarantee myself a clean pure harvest.

Thanx for being here man!



jazzyjsd18 said:


> Lookin good, mate! Over the last few weeks I've been gathering the pieces to replicate this setup and surprisingly, the most difficult part is getting the container right. Here in the states its seemingly impossible to find basic 50L (12G/18" U.S) pots with no drainage holes. I believe I'm going to be forced to use a large pot with holes, stuff it with Rockwool flocking or something (we don't have Pot Sox either), and set it in a tray or saucer. Maybe you, or anyone else has some suggestion for us in the states? Maybe a good "pot" dealer?


Thanx man!!

Lets not get too complicated, you want something that you can setup in a couple of hours and is an easy transition for growing and cleaning for next time.... Just find some really big buckets around 50 litres ( the size is actually quite calculated for my time i grow in and will fill it completely top to bottom with healthy roots every time.
You need the space at the bottom, a simple plant pot spacer. Just simple criss cross plastic an inch or so thick, sit it at the bottom if the pots dont allow the space. Cover the inner pot rim with a small round length of plastic so no light gets down the sides if at all necessary....



eastcoastmo said:


> Can you get 50L buckets by chance? May be able to use one of them if you can...
> 
> Can you get any pots with no holes? May just have to go smaller pots...


smaller pots!? come on  jk, go whatever fits your needs 



Shaggn said:


> Google (Rubbermaid Utility Tub) Sold at Walmart.com, comes in red only from what I could find. Max capacity 16gal. Doesn't mean you need to use the full 16, use 12gal n u have your approx 50L. They also have 10gal that look like so. Peace!!
> 
> View attachment 2457481


They look like good buckets!!



fandango said:


> Thanks for the reply flowamasta,
> I meant to say I am running floranova bloom/not floralious.
> The drip set up actually drops about one drop per second/the res has 4 air stones in it.
> I am clipping the buds when there are clear/cloudy also...dang good buzz!
> ...


drip feed... I'm not a massive fan... Blockages and uneven distribution.... but if it works it works, but if you're not entirely happy, feel free to try something new 

LOL Green Crack..... Funny shit



Shaggn said:


> Tru eno, n if it fits tightly inside with next to no gap. Sure there is an abundant amount of safe things to use as a spacer, w/o messing up the runoff solution back to the rez


a few v shaped tough plastic joiners turner on the angle so they sit flat, nothing really to special, just find something cheap and easy to replace each time 

update coming up!


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 28, 2012)

I enjoy all your updates very much, but I have to admit the anticipation as it draws closer to the finish, really scrambles my mind lol. Only thing I could say i'd look forward to more, would be having some of that bubble you make for breakfast  Bring on the goodness!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 28, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> I enjoy all your updates very much, but I have to admit the anticipation as it draws closer to the finish, really scrambles my mind lol. Only thing I could say i'd look forward to more, would be having some of that bubble you make for breakfast  Bring on the goodness!!!


LOL  funny shite!!! Yes we are certainly getting mighty close to the finish, I can clearly see the colours being pulled from the flowering tips, final swelling is indeed happening i can see the stacked calyxs piling on top of each other and getting fatter each hour! This is the most exciting grow i've done yet!!! The colours are the lightest i've ever had, the smell is so clean and vibrant i can nearly see colours floating before my eyes as i take deep inhalations! its like breathing in heaven!!! 

Not sure if my resin is on par with last grow.... ?! the resin stalks are much shorter and fatter, more bulbous, they look full of milky goodness and i really can't wait to chop her!! My fingers are getting very ancy

_*Enjoy Erb Lovers!!! Here we have Day 49 flowering. The final small calyxs on the fox tails will swell in a couple of days given this already mental growth rate, i better get some nice scissors ready again! 
*_
didn't i just finish a grow?















































here is a nice bottom nug!! The second light, even though only for those few extra hours for a couple of weeks gave plenty enough energy for the lower buds to swell with resin and harden with anticipation  hmmmm that resin above does look very thick doesn't it........... and cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG bro she is absolutely stunning  look at the trichomes on those babies!! Amazing as always brother


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, that is some nice look'n dank. Does it still have that apple pie smell u mentioned earlier? I'm envious man, very nice!!!! N I c the tent is still standing lmao.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> OMG bro she is absolutely stunning  look at the trichomes on those babies!! Amazing as always brother


LOL 

thanx again man! she is looking rather tasty!



Shaggn said:


> Wow, that is some nice look'n dank. Does it still have that apple pie smell u mentioned earlier? I'm envious man, very nice!!!! N I c the tent is still standing lmao.


No apple pie smell anymore unfortunately!! but the blueberry smell is there for sure, and a strong whack of orange/mandarine stench which i'm most looking forward to, the sample stuff is beautiful and was a little immature for what i thought at the time, the 65 gram nug shrank down to a mere 12 or so grams after a taste here and there but it gave me a good idea of how long to go and how mature and full of resin the calyxs were. Now they have come along way to almost where they need to be  The calyxs HAVE to swell. Alot of people go early thinking its done by the colour of the pistils. My last strain was ready with 50/50 hairs!!! She just wanted to keep growing and growing!! some don't want to stop 

I'll try to remember to snap a pic of the angle of the trunk tonight  actually splitting the rockwool apart and leaning backwards!! I try not to bump the tent. You can see the weight there now by the way the tent moves with the fans!


----------



## bambambigalow* (Dec 29, 2012)

hey flowa, 

just found your nice thread, and read most of if. Really gorgeous plant u have here.
but what makes me wonder is how you keep your ph level stable, with the airstone in the rez. i would expect some ph fluctuation. 

the reason i ask is cause i will set up a hydro grow for the next time. 
i did hydro before for 3 grows, but came back to coco cause i didnt get the ph level under control.
also ended up with root rot every time.

2 years late i think i know what caused my troubles....this time i will not use any organic stuff .

you havent had problems with root rot as i can tell from reading this thread..
do you use h2o2 ?

thx in advance, 
and a happy and healthy new years to all of you out there ! 

ps: ill be running 

X-Dog
and 
Sweet Tooth 3 Bx1


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 29, 2012)

Dude now thats buzworthy hah! Caught myself drooling at your mention of citrus flavours. Awesome work flow!


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey bam from post #366 hope it helps

no prob, i dont use H202 ive only ever had 1 issue with a mild slime and thats from using zyme. I Flush every week, and i see very little salt build up using cyco nutrients. The thing is with salt is if its already started to build up it builds up faster the longer you leave it regardless of the medium used.

Oh and yeah i rinse my perlite and bottom layer of hydroton, its dusty as hell and you don't want that in there as thats the first stuff the salts will want to bind to. I used to use Florakleen....... Seen no real benefit after comparison. A good 5-7 days flush is all that i need especially with my weekly flushes..... EVERY SATURDAY


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 29, 2012)

bambambigalow* said:


> hey flowa,
> 
> just found your nice thread, and read most of if. Really gorgeous plant u have here.
> but what makes me wonder is how you keep your ph level stable, with the airstone in the rez. i would expect some ph fluctuation.
> ...


My ph stays very stable at around 5.8-6.5 And will drop to around 3 during week 3 vegging but due to an acid XL addition which is an important part of my grows. It increase foliage by a an absolutely crazy amount, and best to use wisely and carefully as it will mess with your ph, but ph should buffer out ok if you're using good nutrients! regular flushing will help keep things regular and stable, I no longer use ZYME as it has organic corn syrup which ends up making slime in my res, and slowing growth. It may inhibit some good characteristics but i cant see the benefit so i eliminated it all together and seen a huge improvement from doing so.

I dont use H202 nor do i use any flushing additives any more. LESS is definitely better  Having a flowing system that reguarly flushes itself will help prevent salt build up.

have a great new years man! looks like i'll be having a quiet one all locked up 



buzworthy said:


> Dude now thats buzworthy hah! Caught myself drooling at your mention of citrus flavours. Awesome work flow!


LOL nice one, glad you like. I do think they help with increasing original flavours and its gotta help with the resin content, ever since i've been using the sugar carbs my buds have been coated like sugar doughnuts!



buzworthy said:


> Hey bam from post #366 hope it helps
> 
> no prob, i dont use H202 ive only ever had 1 issue with a mild slime and thats from using zyme. I Flush every week, and i see very little salt build up using cyco nutrients. The thing is with salt is if its already started to build up it builds up faster the longer you leave it regardless of the medium used.
> 
> Oh and yeah i rinse my perlite and bottom layer of hydroton, its dusty as hell and you don't want that in there as thats the first stuff the salts will want to bind to. I used to use Florakleen....... Seen no real benefit after comparison. A good 5-7 days flush is all that i need especially with my weekly flushes..... EVERY SATURDAY


HA! Good man, i remember writing that exactly


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 29, 2012)

Some day 50 pics  I know i know, get on to it flo. Day 51 tonight.


----------



## fandango (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello flowamaster,just wow 50 day and so much sugar...love the samsung.
just now lighting a blunt and typing hehe...been thinking too much about what to say...and forgot half the hit I was meaning to say to you...hehe.
Anyway I think you are #1 in my top 3 riu growers,#2 scottyballs,#3 al b fuct.
hold on going to take a toke...be right back

bye the way,like your avatar...my gal is 24 and has nice boobs too.

back to business;
I got a 1 line drip top feed and your right,it sucks...need the circle drip...but I ain't got no money to up grade and it shows in dry weight for sure.

green crack?...one of 1500 strains on leafly.com,probably all bullshit too!

say got a question....just started a soda pop can clone in water under 2 tube 4 foot fl...i change water everyday...do you think them fuckers will root?


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a thought on a DiY feed ring. Couldn't u simply make one out of some 1/2 pvc tubes (or smaller, if available) with the 90* elbows or if they have 45* ones. Or the tubing they use in homes now for plumbing. Then just drill your own holes at approximate distances to even out the flow/dispersal. Also if that would work, start with the smallest holes/drill bit possible. Can always make the hole bigger, but to big and u'd have to replace the piece or unit to start with smaller holes. Just an idea, not sure if it would work, just to get by till one could afford the actual piece needed. Peace!! 

That girl looks amazing Flowa!!! I meant to ask if you ended up adding more of the uvb lighting or still just the one bulb?


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hypnotized. Almost forgot there was a scrog there. As she packs on weight what do you use to keep it from collapsing? More string? Ever had a nightmare of the tent falling in on itself or her turning somewhat like lil shop of horror?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2012)

She certainly is a work of art Flowa! You shall now be known as the 'Picasso' of the growing world


----------



## Downinit (Dec 30, 2012)

^^^^ that's what I'm talking bout! Flowa u r truly amazing bro!! I have a idea. U should move here live with me for 3 months I'll pay for everything, and teach me the ways of the Masta!!! What do think?? I know, sounds "GREAT" right!! I'll even take u out on my boat and we can do some fishing when we're not watching the lady grow!! Lol


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for helping expand my search for containers! After some more in depth googling, I've come across some great options for us in the states. I'll end up using Tuff Stuff Muck Buckets. They're 70qt's, and come in BLACK. Drilling 4mm holes for drainage, and using a 3/4" line for return should work well. Hey Flowa- I can't wait to see your final dry weight. Those pics are awesome!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2012)

Downinit said:


> ^^^^ that's what I'm talking bout! Flowa u r truly amazing bro!! I have a idea. U should move here live with me for 3 months I'll pay for everything, and teach me the ways of the Masta!!! What do think?? I know, sounds "GREAT" right!! I'll even take u out on my boat and we can do some fishing when we're not watching the lady grow!! Lol


Shit dude, if Flowa says no, i'm in


----------



## Downinit (Dec 30, 2012)

Loving that earscoastmo!!!  I gotta get this weight up. But the quality is DAMN good for my first try at hydro!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Loving that earscoastmo!!!  I gotta get this weight up. But the quality is DAMN good for my first try at hydro!!


Good work dude, the only way is up from here


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 31, 2012)

fandango said:


> Hello flowamaster,just wow 50 day and so much sugar...love the samsung.
> just now lighting a blunt and typing hehe...been thinking too much about what to say...and forgot half the hit I was meaning to say to you...hehe.
> Anyway I think you are #1 in my top 3 riu growers,#2 scottyballs,#3 al b fuct.
> hold on going to take a toke...be right back
> ...


LOL Maaaaaan that might stir some pots hehe but really!? thanx man, wow i shall try my best to remain humble and not huge headed  

Got a pic of your girls boobs?  jk sort of.... lol Gotta love boobies

What are you starting the clones in? I have succesfuly cloned with water only but i use cloning gel like replicator by dutch masters and i have a 100% success rate with all. A low wattage fluro is all thats needed. Untill you pull the HPS out 



Shaggn said:


> Just a thought on a DiY feed ring. Couldn't u simply make one out of some 1/2 pvc tubes (or smaller, if available) with the 90* elbows or if they have 45* ones. Or the tubing they use in homes now for plumbing. Then just drill your own holes at approximate distances to even out the flow/dispersal. Also if that would work, start with the smallest holes/drill bit possible. Can always make the hole bigger, but to big and u'd have to replace the piece or unit to start with smaller holes. Just an idea, not sure if it would work, just to get by till one could afford the actual piece needed. Peace!!
> 
> That girl looks amazing Flowa!!! I meant to ask if you ended up adding more of the uvb lighting or still just the one bulb?


Thanx man!!! Ofcourse you could shimmy one out of some pvc, I think the feed-rings i use are just fashioned out of some small flexible UV resistant plastic hose with small holes and nipples inserted. Very basic i have the nipples at the top so the ring fills with water first and then flows out the nipples, If you have them upside down the water may not reach the whole way around the ring. But with a good flowing pump around 800-1000 litres per hour is adequate.

I didn't use extra UVB lighting this round instead i chose to put a 2nd 600 HPS in there for week 5 & 6 for 4 hours per night but only during the cooler nights, to help maintain a good regular humidity and temps stayed warm and humid. Humidity was dropping below 20% without the 2nd light during the cooler nights so it was used to increase energy to lower buds and to maintain a good temperature. My air-cooled hood is a little OVER-KILL and i can run lower than 23 degrees in my tent with the light on, so increasing my temps is actually my issues now, even in summer lol. My house runs A/C everyday and its a 3500 watt AC cooling the house.... It helps with humidity also as the house is old and climate is quite dry. Great for growing in if you understand the nature of it..



buzworthy said:


> Hypnotized. Almost forgot there was a scrog there. As she packs on weight what do you use to keep it from collapsing? More string? Ever had a nightmare of the tent falling in on itself or her turning somewhat like lil shop of horror?


Yes i have had a few issues in the past. My original tent with my first 2 grows was quite a learning experience. If i pulled the net too tight it would bend the tent poles in, but to gain the extra support chains, string, wire its all over the place EVERY GROW. The net is almost useless at the moment, weight has made her a basket basically but i always allow for this, and spread my colas out as much as i can as i KNOW these things can get big quick, so when they start to fall over they fall in a given direction and not into each other. This is somewhat a special skill knowing how big and where the flowers will grow largest which i seem to fluke each grow!



eastcoastmo said:


> She certainly is a work of art Flowa! You shall now be known as the 'Picasso' of the growing world


Love ya work man! thanx heaps!!! 



Downinit said:


> ^^^^ that's what I'm talking bout! Flowa u r truly amazing bro!! I have a idea. U should move here live with me for 3 months I'll pay for everything, and teach me the ways of the Masta!!! What do think?? I know, sounds "GREAT" right!! I'll even take u out on my boat and we can do some fishing when we're not watching the lady grow!! Lol


LOL i'm also in need of a break, non stop for 6 grows now, time to properly relax and enjoy ones fruits and benefits 



jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey guys thanks for helping expand my search for containers! After some more in depth googling, I've come across some great options for us in the states. I'll end up using Tuff Stuff Muck Buckets. They're 70qt's, and come in BLACK. Drilling 4mm holes for drainage, and using a 3/4" line for return should work well. Hey Flowa- I can't wait to see your final dry weight. Those pics are awesome!


That sounds like a good combo to me  Make sure you clean the pots out well each grow especially the 4mm holes and you'll have no problem.



eastcoastmo said:


> Shit dude, if Flowa says no, i'm in


HA!! Mate you know how to do it  Its all here hopefully!! i better get to it soon.


----------



## fandango (Dec 31, 2012)

Buds & Boobs....naturals way to please a grower.
Just took a reading on the meter...10/31-12/31 used 1600kw @ .20 cut down half the buds and letting the rest of em fill out.
Still using the standard nute strength.Can you really tell if bud is flushed out or not?


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new years!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years All!!!!! Well, I had a busy New Years, let me tell you guys!! it entailed this :

Part 1 Harvest time Jack x Skunk Gen 3.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2013)

Part 1 above!!!! Part 2 Harvest





























































Big stuff hangin up as usual, small stuff in the rack  The big stuff ends up in the drying rack once its dry enough to hold shape, i don't like squashed Colas!!! I like them as they were growing glistening with crystals


----------



## Shaggn (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Flowa. Damn those colas are thick. Look forward to your weigh-in and smoke report!! The cola on the scale will be 14-21g (very nice)  What do your think about her final weight. Does it look to be higher than your last one? (amount of space taken to hang all the colas) Looks nice n frosty and hopefully not as knock-out as your previous. I usually run a sog and take a bunch down early for my own smoke. I want a more up/sativa high, not the wake up wondering what happened high lol. Peace!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2013)

Holy fuck Flowa there is a lot of fine quality ganja there  a Stella effort once again hey! Even the buds underneath look nice and thick too  

Happy New Year man! Hope you and your mrs have a great 2013 and can't wait to see Jack x Skunk Gen 4


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> Happy New Year Flowa. Damn those colas are thick. Look forward to your weigh-in and smoke report!! The cola on the scale will be 14-21g (very nice)  What do your think about her final weight. Does it look to be higher than your last one? (amount of space taken to hang all the colas) Looks nice n frosty and hopefully not as knock-out as your previous. I usually run a sog and take a bunch down early for my own smoke. I want a more up/sativa high, not the wake up wondering what happened high lol. Peace!!


Thanx man! That sounds like a good guess on that cola for sure  This has definitely taken up alot more room, as in the Colas have anyway. It's always a good surprise once you pull a cola off and realize how big it actually is!! always bigger than it looks in the tent, The Colas are on par with density with my last grow so i think its safe to say there's a couple more ounces in total, the lower stuff will help to my numbers with the addition of the other light, i only wish i could of had the right lighting to do it properly either side with cooling hoods, i may look into LED lighting for underneath alone, it makes great sense!! My lower buds are bigger, heavier and thicker, the stems could not support their weight and i was harvesting many buds with leaves growing twisted as the buds turn upside down with weight! 

She's definitely frosty, I'm sue you can tell i went the couple of days earlier than last grow which left some clear trichomes towards the tips of the sugar leaves, but the buds are thick and shiny with milky resin. I would say after todays maturing as they hang dry slowly with the AC CRANKING and EVAP also to keep the humidity up around 65% My end product should be a fairly consistent ratio of atleast 80-90% milk white resin sphere's. Some people would like a warm room to dry in, BUT this would speed up my drying dramatically and amber out trichomes early as the outside of the buds will lose moisture quicker than the centre. I want everything a cool 21 degrees ambient with a fan in the room but not blowing on the ganja. I just have 1 carbon filter attachment with the 440 fan, massive over-kill, and another in the roof for house smell that might get sucked up by the bathroom or kitchen fans, which constantly run due to the massive vacuum the room creates.... I MUST have fresh air coming into the house with a plant this size, mould spores would run rampant in a stale environment. I make it very difficult for them to thrive with the given amount of circulation. So far A OK, not a pinch of crud anywhere to be seen, there was a little popcorn thrown in the hash mix as some could not find the light, and were hidden completely from some huge colas. Nothing to worry about. I don't even know how the lower stuff even grew because of the shear thickness of the top canopy!! I'm amazed at what the 2nd light did across the entire bottom section, a well fluked measure if i do say so myself  I'll wait for the electricity bill... work out if its at all a loss.

Not many people would harvest this early, but i flushed early and have checked the plant thoroughly, talked it over with my other half, and after testing samples taken over a week ago, the mature stuff will be fantastic! Beautiful taste back then so can't wait for the mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... NOW!!! slowly drying away!!! I'm so glad i have ROCK solid patience. I can wait and wait...... until the moment and time is right.  We will be taking a break after this grow to enjoy our fruits, and thinking of visiting a few places in the near future, so Not ending as such, but having a break, 'On a high Note' after weigh in and smoke report. I got my phone with RIU so ill be always checking in to see if there's any 'Flowa Grows'  and before you know it i'll have a surprise secret strain to bring to you all which is already in the woodworks. I'm going for flavour and resin.... lol again, potency is usually ok when you got fat resin happening 




eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck Flowa there is a lot of fine quality ganja there  a Stella effort once again hey! Even the buds underneath look nice and thick too
> 
> Happy New Year man! Hope you and your mrs have a great 2013 and can't wait to see Jack x Skunk Gen 4


Thanx Easty!!!  wow oh wow, am i rooted!!! I'm still trimming away, got the most insane smelling sugar trim!!!

There will be a new strain when i return after this weigh in and smoke report  I will keep this growing, i have a friend who has 2 Jack skunks outside and they are ridiculous, and not to mention my outdoory which i should update and perhaps create a thread on some time! she's huuuuge!!! where am i gonna hide her?? I'm going to have to think of something cause she's getting ready to bLOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## Repete (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratz Flowamasta,

Speechless .... yet ... stoned and typing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man! That sounds like a good guess on that cola for sure  This has definitely taken up alot more room, as in the Colas have anyway. It's always a good surprise once you pull a cola off and realize how big it actually is!! always bigger than it looks in the tent, The Colas are on par with density with my last grow so i think its safe to say there's a couple more ounces in total, the lower stuff will help to my numbers with the addition of the other light, i only wish i could of had the right lighting to do it properly either side with cooling hoods, i may look into LED lighting for underneath alone, it makes great sense!! My lower buds are bigger, heavier and thicker, the stems could not support their weight and i was harvesting many buds with leaves growing twisted as the buds turn upside down with weight!
> 
> She's definitely frosty, I'm sue you can tell i went the couple of days earlier than last grow which left some clear trichomes towards the tips of the sugar leaves, but the buds are thick and shiny with milky resin. I would say after todays maturing as they hang dry slowly with the AC CRANKING and EVAP also to keep the humidity up around 65% My end product should be a fairly consistent ratio of atleast 80-90% milk white resin sphere's. Some people would like a warm room to dry in, BUT this would speed up my drying dramatically and amber out trichomes early as the outside of the buds will lose moisture quicker than the centre. I want everything a cool 21 degrees ambient with a fan in the room but not blowing on the ganja. I just have 1 carbon filter attachment with the 440 fan, massive over-kill, and another in the roof for house smell that might get sucked up by the bathroom or kitchen fans, which constantly run due to the massive vacuum the room creates.... I MUST have fresh air coming into the house with a plant this size, mould spores would run rampant in a stale environment. I make it very difficult for them to thrive with the given amount of circulation. So far A OK, not a pinch of crud anywhere to be seen, there was a little popcorn thrown in the hash mix as some could not find the light, and were hidden completely from some huge colas. Nothing to worry about. I don't even know how the lower stuff even grew because of the shear thickness of the top canopy!! I'm amazed at what the 2nd light did across the entire bottom section, a well fluked measure if i do say so myself  I'll wait for the electricity bill... work out if its at all a loss.
> 
> ...



Good on ya bro, you deserve a holiday after the mammoth efforts you've put in  Man that sugar trim sounds delicious by itself 

Oooh another strain hey!! Cant wait to see what it is!! After my next grow im going to try create a Blue Shiva with the BC Blueberry i got and the shiva skunk i've had for a while, should come out with a wicked flavour and VERY high potency


----------



## Shaggn (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome!! Look forward to your updates. Nice, can't wait to see what your next strain is. I'm sure you and your mrs could use a holiday. If you're ever thinking of travelling afar, Check out Canada  Have a nice holiday n be safe


----------



## Downinit (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know what to say... I'm not surprised cause its what I've come to expect from the flowamasta!!! Bravo my friend!!! Another AMAZING work of art!!! U r by far the best thing growing, hands down!!!!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 2, 2013)

I've got a little sample of what I have been up to the past couple of days as well:

View attachment 2464525View attachment 2464526


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2013)

Slanty that shit looks amazing  damn man, nice work!!


----------



## Shaggn (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow Slanty, that is gorgeous!! Awesome purple makes the green almost neon, very nice.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 3, 2013)

Repete said:


> Congratz Flowamasta,
> 
> Speechless .... yet ... stoned and typing.


Ha! LOL  Thanx man!!! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Good on ya bro, you deserve a holiday after the mammoth efforts you've put in  Man that sugar trim sounds delicious by itself
> 
> Oooh another strain hey!! Cant wait to see what it is!! After my next grow im going to try create a Blue Shiva with the BC Blueberry i got and the shiva skunk i've had for a while, should come out with a wicked flavour and VERY high potency


Thanx man! i can't wait to relax and not worry about anything for a while  not that i really do anyway 

Blue shiva + blueberry!? Way to make me drool man. One day, I SAY one day!!!! I'm gonna grow me some crazy coloured erb like Slanty!!!!! way to make mine look amateurish  beautiful work Slanty!! I'd be honored to meet you one day also!!!

Cheers for being here the whole way Easty!! Kept me amused and entertained  

This hot weather has got the AC struggling to keep up, its making nothing but humidity and the damn things nearly packs it in every couple of hours especially in this crazy heat! So my grow/drying room is running a warm 23 degrees  a little warmer than i'd like but i cannot get it any cooler! this summer may be difficult to grow indica in my tent anyway, the heat is going to make crazy humidity... oh well a rest is whats needed i think, the outdoor can do its own thing, shit that reminds me i'll take a pic when the sun gets lower! I still have about half an ounce of smokable outdoor buds from that, the ugliest re-veged buds you've ever seen! so NO no pics  wait till shes flowered again i'm going to have to support her BIGTIME!!! each branch has about 1 colas coming out of them!!!



Shaggn said:


> Awesome!! Look forward to your updates. Nice, can't wait to see what your next strain is. I'm sure you and your mrs could use a holiday. If you're ever thinking of travelling afar, Check out Canada  Have a nice holiday n be safe


I love you Canadians  is it still so that there has only been 1 gun related crime in so many years!? that is incredible. if it is so!!!! The TV shows we have over here have people they say live in Canada and they are all the nicest people lol... whats that mothers show called again.....? Thats right, 'How i met your mother' Funny shit! I can never pick an american accent on TV but in life, awesome  soo cool!

Thanx for being here!! Who knows!? we will be traveling one day. Wherever, noboy knows as of yet 



Downinit said:


> I don't know what to say... I'm not surprised cause its what I've come to expect from the flowamasta!!! Bravo my friend!!! Another AMAZING work of art!!! U r by far the best thing growing, hands down!!!!


Geeez thanx again matey  wow what a thing to say!! I'm sure there are many just like me and better!! just gotta connect with your plants  after all, they are female..... we aren't SUPPOSED to understand them.... we just give them what they want and if they're happy, we're happy  LOL



^Slanty said:


> I've got a little sample of what I have been up to the past couple of days as well:
> 
> View attachment 2464525View attachment 2464526


Ouch!!! right on my harvest page! way to SHINE bro!!!  Most certainly welcome also! Only because _*Thats some crazy urple purple godlike bud there!!! and it deserves to be on my page  Now kindly pay half fare and we shall meet half way and smoke ourselves to purple & Jack town. Now how hot does that sound??? Jack purple????? huh??? anyone? Or Jack Urple. mmmmmm think im passing out*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol bro, you have also kept me very well entertained with your threads so i'm glad i could repay the favour  

I thoroughly second what Downinit said too mate, in all my years of growing and seeing other grows, yours stands out as the best, due to your cleanliness and attention to detail! As you said, they are females after all and we dont need to understand them, just help them along and they love you for it!! 

Enjoy your time away dude and i look forward to maybe seeing you in my thread once i start my grow


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 4, 2013)

my outdoor jack x skunk  just before i gave her a massive topping everywhere and a good dose of NPK! 

i think she's gonna get big!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2013)

Woah bro, she is gunna get big  some extra good buds for you to smoke too!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 4, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah bro, she is gunna get big  some extra good buds for you to smoke too!!


now to look for a cheap outdoor table setting to hide her under!!! I think she will be a thing of beauty  and has re-vegged very healthy!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha awesome idea dude  

and hell yeah, she's turned out very nicely after the reveg! She should start to really flower in the next two weeks though, longest day of the year was over a week ago! Both my outdoory's showed sex a week ago and the white lightening was either a male or hermie  ripped that mother down! The sugar haze is looking great though, cant wait to try it!! Got a couple of clones off her too just in case my big blue ones dont work out lol


----------



## Disassociation (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey flowa, looks amazing man.. Can't wait to see the weigh in! I'm in the process of building the same setup, ended up going with bigger pots, 67 litre was all I could find that I could see working, I have a question tho, these pot socks.. How essential are they? Think iit would make a difference if I didn't use one? It's the only thing I cant source locally and most likely won't find them in 67litre sizes


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 4, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha awesome idea dude
> 
> and hell yeah, she's turned out very nicely after the reveg! She should start to really flower in the next two weeks though, longest day of the year was over a week ago! Both my outdoory's showed sex a week ago and the white lightening was either a male or hermie  ripped that mother down! The sugar haze is looking great though, cant wait to try it!! Got a couple of clones off her too just in case my big blue ones dont work out lol


shweet! glad you like her 

Everything about sugar haze sounds delectable for sure! if she cloned ok i'm sure you're onto a winner  

Damn you think she'll be flowering in the next couple of weeks!!?? ouch better have the inspection soon then!! she already reaks the backyard out and there isnt really any bud on her!! you touch it and it flakes away like dust but funnily it smells funky as  but ofcourse i dont care about that stuff! she isn't showing any 5 or more blade leaves as yet i thought that was strange  only preflowers which its had the whole time.... I'm sure its getting close as you say, the nodes are closer together and shes bushing out great, i will have to tie her down though, i can see that happening!! so much for growing a Bonzai  I hope the pot is big enough to!!



Disassociation said:


> Hey flowa, looks amazing man.. Can't wait to see the weigh in! I'm in the process of building the same setup, ended up going with bigger pots, 67 litre was all I could find that I could see working, I have a question tho, these pot socks.. How essential are they? Think iit would make a difference if I didn't use one? It's the only thing I cant source locally and most likely won't find them in 67litre sizes


Than man!! The weigh in will surprize a few, i just threw the small stuff in a fresh freezer bag to seal off and cure for the day, i'll open it up tonight and bunch it up loosely. Out of curiosity as its nearly dry.. 

I weighed the small stuff for some new info  smaller stuff weighing in at around 220 grams + a nice half oz sample bud i took of earlier. Still to lose another 10-20 grams perhaps for the small stuff. The big stuff on the other hand, is entirely a different story  It looks heavier, thicker, more resinous..... this is ofcourse a MINOR drawback when creating a canopy so thick as the underneath seams to grow spindly and unworthy of my standards. Oh but smokable ofcourse  The big Stuff has to weigh in at 1 lb for me to equal last grow. You know what??? i don't think it will  My guess with the large heads is around 350-400 grams max, i could be wrong, it is very resinous, but future reference is telling me i could of harvested a couple of extra days later maybe..... Again!!! i could be wrong!!! The smell of the colas is insatiable!! absolutely full of citrus and berry fruits  The smell alone will keep me entertained while mulling my morning mixes  

X your fingers people!! If i get less than 350 grams in Tops i did something wrong. I was looking at 600 grams minimum as a yield number considering the extra lighting/cooling However i did flush a few days extra as well which could of somewhat starved her towards the end a little too early which could explain the lighter colour difference and bud appeal, This could still be a good thing yet! Smoke report and true weigh in still to come probably in the next 2 days given this crazy ass hot weather.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow great show! Slanty x flowa (purple jack) now that would be something id pay to see. Good work guys.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> shweet! glad you like her
> 
> Everything about sugar haze sounds delectable for sure! if she cloned ok i'm sure you're onto a winner
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro, she looks sexy even after her reveg  she will definitely start to flower soon, if she hasnt already! Mine are about 1-2 weeks in and they are in full sun from sunrise to sunset! 

And definitely mate, if the sugar haze goes nicely outside i may just end up using one of the clones in my tent, will have to wait and see! So far so good though 

Wow man, you really reckon you wont end up with as much? Those colas look bigger than your last and you had more...be very interesting so see how you go mate  im sure its all damn smokable dank ass ganja though so either way i know you'll be happy  the smell you're describing sounds delicious too!!


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Flowa- When you use the Cyco XL do you cut your nute strength and leave out additives? You said it drops PH super low, so do you use ph+ or buffer it with something else? Any in depth info would be awesome... you're pretty much the only person on here using it(that I know of), and I'm not trying to kill everything while you're on hiatus lol.


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jan 4, 2013)

Disassociation said:


> Hey flowa, looks amazing man.. Can't wait to see the weigh in! I'm in the process of building the same setup, ended up going with bigger pots, 67 litre was all I could find that I could see working, I have a question tho, these pot socks.. How essential are they? Think iit would make a difference if I didn't use one? It's the only thing I cant source locally and most likely won't find them in 67litre sizes


If your pots have no drainage holes, drill a bunch of 4mm holes. Enough to have good waterflow, but not big enough for the perlite to fall through. If you have drainage holes, you need to make it so the perlite won't fall through. That's the sole purpose of the pot sock.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 5, 2013)

Disassociation said:


> Hey flowa, looks amazing man.. Can't wait to see the weigh in! I'm in the process of building the same setup, ended up going with bigger pots, 67 litre was all I could find that I could see working, I have a question tho, these pot socks.. How essential are they? Think iit would make a difference if I didn't use one? It's the only thing I cant source locally and most likely won't find them in 67litre sizes


shit sorry man! missed that, been kinda busy.... and stoned lol

The pot sok is great for cleanup at the end, as you just lift the bag and scrub the pots, it acts as kind of a filter so no perlite comes through the return line and blocks up the res. But pumps these days have filters anyway but extra measures is never a bad thing.... 
Drill holes will be fine, if you can sand them smooth they will be a pinch to clean, if they are rough, expect bacteria or some ort of fungus to start growing in those holes which will become smaller and smaller if you never clean them properly. We don't want to have to buy pots all the time, too expensive, but holes will work for sure. I mean some people run no 2nd outer pot and just a return line, i've seen it with success, but not always all the time...


----------



## Shaggn (Jan 5, 2013)

Outdoor lady is looking a lot sexier now lol, and yes, she is going to be massive


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 6, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey Flowa- When you use the Cyco XL do you cut your nute strength and leave out additives? You said it drops PH super low, so do you use ph+ or buffer it with something else? Any in depth info would be awesome... you're pretty much the only person on here using it(that I know of), and I'm not trying to kill everything while you're on hiatus lol.


I'll get back to all in a little while! 

The XL acid information is in this current thread, on post 154 i believe. Hope that steers you in the right direction, page 14 if you're on 10 posts per page.


----------



## gigathnx (Jan 6, 2013)

Amazing stuff flowamasta! Now how do i get my hands on some of that Haha


----------



## Downinit (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey flowa! What's the equivalent of XL?? And, my ph keeps going down even after I get it to 5.8 over the next day or so it'll drop to like 5ish. Is this do to the floralicious??


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 6, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> XL has been added with a fresh nutrient change as well as another dose of FUNGA-RID to make sure i didn't miss any mild slime or bacteria down below, but everything was sparkling clean this round! After adding my XL i guessed my way to a ph of around 5-ish..... Hehe i know, you can't guess, but i've done this enough times now to know a splash is a splash..... After adding XL the Ph drops to below 3, so you want to bring that up, but only slightly, if you wait for the phosphates to react with the phosphorus the phosphates become active and highly oxygenated and the ph slightly buffers its way up to around 4 - 4.5 ish so be careful adding ph up *ESPECIALLY SINCE ADDING SODIUM HYDROXIDE (PH UP) TO PHOSPHORIC ACID (PH DOWN) can have severe reactions in concentrate form!! so do not mix the 2 in the same container!!! Add bit by bit until you are happy with the ph at around 5. As nutrient wears down the Ph will rise toward the end of the weeks cycle as you begin to add fresh water to the res. XL will make the plant VERY thirsty as it burns the root hairs and forces the plant to take on more water as it can't retain it in the roots (repairing), this is time for the roots to build new root hairs (like air pruning) and multiply creating multiple areas of thick root zones able to take on much more water and nutrients. VERY IMPORTANT FACTOR IN MY METHODS. AS TO WHY THIS IS IN RED.
> 
> Nutrient was mixed to full strength base + MY usual additives, i will see a mild tip burn in the next couple of days or even tonight as i'm pushing the plant to the max right now and need her metabolism working at maximum efficiency, The flower stage is quite product hungry and a big plant needs alot more food + alot more water, i'm talking 10-15 LITRES PER DAY!!!
> 
> ...



_*A few people missed this a while back, and an important part of gaining my massive plant so quickly.
*_


----------



## siret (Jan 7, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Lookin amazing, Flowa! I have yet another question for you. Here in the states, nobody supplies Pot Sox or anything comparable (that I know of). Do you think cheesecloth or silk screen would work as a filter for the perlite? Maybe even some fiberglass door screen? If not, got any suggestions to something similar? Thanks for your time! Happy growin'


Go to Home Depot and use a paint strainer bag. 5 gallons bags at that!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 7, 2013)

siret said:


> Go to Home Depot and use a paint strainer bag. 5 gallons bags at that!!!


ummmmmm. no. certainly not. we are not filtering paint. let alone filtering anything really!??


----------



## siret (Jan 7, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> ummmmmm. no. certainly not. we are not filtering paint. let alone filtering anything really!??


Your right! 
I'm using the wrong pot. LOL LOL I'm using a 5 gallon bucket. But I'm switching to a 12 gallon pot soon as possible. I'm on the look out for one!


----------



## Rastapher (Jan 8, 2013)

Flowamasta....... Newbie here.... Thanks for all the great advice. Did I miss the "Uptake"? I looked and looked to see what you have to say about it. Thx.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 9, 2013)

Rastapher said:


> Flowamasta....... Newbie here.... Thanks for all the great advice. Did I miss the "Uptake"? I looked and looked to see what you have to say about it. Thx.


I chose floralicious as my humic acid..... Uptake is watered down and more suitable for aero ponics.
Floralicious is thick, gloopy and pure. only 10 ml to my 45 litre res!!



An understanding of the role *humic acid* plays in soil conditioning and *plant* *...* for enhanced water penetration and *better* root zone growth and development.
Copy paste


----------



## Downinit (Jan 9, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I chose floralicious as my humic acid..... Uptake is watered down and more suitable for aero ponics.
> Floralicious is thick, gloopy and pure. only 10 ml to my 45 litre res!!
> 
> 
> ...


Your the man flowa!!! Thank you soooooooo much for all the (GOOD INFO)!!! There's so much bad info out there I truly feel blessed to have found u on here. Thanks again!!


----------



## Rastapher (Jan 9, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I chose floralicious as my humic acid..... Uptake is watered down and more suitable for aero ponics.
> Floralicious is thick, gloopy and pure. only 10 ml to my 45 litre res!!
> 
> 
> ...


Tanks mi bredrin! Farmer....... Cultivator........ Walk good... 

"Dem waan fi fight di weed
Everyday dem try fi kill the breed......
An look cowhard we haffi work pon da seed.....
And plant it up all world cauz a dat we need....
Mi smoke it til mi eyes dem bleed...
When yuh smoke it a lead yuh a..."


----------



## gigathnx (Jan 9, 2013)

So what is the final dry weight?


----------



## dapio (Jan 9, 2013)

Flow I noticed some but not all of your colas drying had fan leaves left on them. Is this personal preference? Does the humidity become a problem if everything has leaves bunched together?


So basically you run a continuous drip that drains back into the res? What kind of pump are you using, drip line size etc... And do you just put grommets in the holes to stop water leaks? I setup my first drip feed coco out of home depot drip line, and now everyone's choice of fittings and reservoirs interests me.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 9, 2013)

Rastapher said:


> Tanks mi bredrin! Farmer....... Cultivator........ Walk good...
> 
> "Dem waan fi fight di weed
> Everyday dem try fi kill the breed......
> ...


Ha Thanx! ...... I think?!



gigathnx said:


> So what is the final dry weight?


Unfortunately i didn't allow for the loss in weight you get for harvesting slightly early... and that factor being multiplied ofcourse by the sheer size of the plant. Literally hours can probably mean grams of weight lol!! ok enough excuses lol, i'm not sure if i've even said yet! been massively out of it hehe... 

around _*550 grams*_ a shade over given i took a few samples to start with. Not a huge loss, but not a gain either! but i'm happy, and the ripe flowers are absolutely beautiful!! Not immature by any means, but the calyxs could of swollen alot more over the next 3-4 days i think. But potency is Craaaaaaaaaazy!!!!! 1 Hit and i'm coughing my ring gear as soon as that stuff expands the lungs! very powerful, instant hit that i feel goes straight to my eyes! immediately!! the taste of an unknown fruity blend, almost a fruity orangy lemony flavour, and when i say flavour.... I MEAN FLAVOUR. This stuff has ponged out the house profusely and I did get a few call backs from mates telling me how much it lit their car with perfumes like a fresh air freshener that you'd get at the car wash bay!! People come sniffing your way as soon as you pop the lid lol. 

Sooo funky and fruity 



dapio said:


> Flow I noticed some but not all of your colas drying had fan leaves left on them. Is this personal preference? Does the humidity become a problem if everything has leaves bunched together?
> 
> 
> So basically you run a continuous drip that drains back into the res? What kind of pump are you using, drip line size etc... And do you just put grommets in the holes to stop water leaks? I setup my first drip feed coco out of home depot drip line, and now everyone's choice of fittings and reservoirs interests me.


First off, You are half correct as to why some have leaves left on  1. to keep them as my favourites and fresher for longer, even though they are quite big, humidity is rarely a problem in this room unless the hydro is going. i remove all water and plant stuff, empty the room out and air it while the carbon filters both run and the humid air is pulled out of the room with the ducted and filtered air. 2. I was tired, sore back.... TERRIBLY sore back, i could not for the life of me find a comfortable position to trim in so i spread it out over 3 or 5 days, something like that. It all got chopped and sized accordingly... and meticulously  the lighter stuff only going in the net so it doesn't get squashed. I keep it bunched close togther in the net so it dries slowly. The big stuff eventually gets closer and closer until its semi crispy with the only moisture in there is in the stem so then i can start to cure. 
I don't use the PGR's to tighten my buds up like rocks, i only use them to control height and induce flowering a little quicker if needed. So even my biggest buds never EVER get mould, and i truly think the hanging drying works best for the bigger colas, and drying them enough before putting them away!!! I always snip a few of the biggest colas down and check inside to make sure there is no mould or surprises. Not once Yet. I keep the air fresh in the room while drying, total darkness for protection of trichomes. I believe they will degrade much faster as they do react to any light source, even after being chopped. I have read research now, fairly new and some people are actually drying their cannabis under the mild exposure of UVB light from a slightly further distance with a fan circulating the room air, not on the buds themselves. SOUNDS INTERESTINH HUH!? save all that electricity and use the UVB at the end?? maybe once the chemical reaction has taken place from the Ultra violet the chemical change takes place quickly and changes the way the trichomes 'cure' As they hold moisture longer and much past the actualy dry time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 9, 2013)

Well done brother, another stellar effort, thats still about 20 big fat oscars there   

That's very interesting about the UV during drying process, would you still run it during flower and then drying as well? Cos i'd imagine the UV would increase the resin production initially, but then enhance it while its drying....hmm got me thinking  Man i wish i lived closer just so i could smell that aroma!! Sounds absolutely delightful


----------



## Rastapher (Jan 10, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well done brother, another stellar effort, thats still about 20 big fat oscars there
> 
> That's very interesting about the UV during drying process, would you still run it during flower and then drying as well? Cos i'd imagine the UV would increase the resin production initially, but then enhance it while its drying....hmm got me thinking  Man i wish i lived closer just so i could smell that aroma!! Sounds absolutely delightful


Ok... Nice.... 

On a hydro ebb and flow, how many cycles a day should I feed? They say 3-4... I'm doing 4.


----------



## michaelcola192 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am prett new here flowmasta, and I was wondering why you flower the plant for a couple days in the middle of the veg to stimulate the nodes, and then swithc back to veg?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2013)

Rastapher said:


> Ok... Nice....
> 
> On a hydro ebb and flow, how many cycles a day should I feed? They say 3-4... I'm doing 4.


Really depends on how much your plants are uptaking, all strains are different. Flowa feeds every 3 hours during lights on and every 4 during lights out from memory...so that works out to 7 feeds in a 24hr period.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 14, 2013)

Rastapher said:


> Ok... Nice....
> 
> On a hydro ebb and flow, how many cycles a day should I feed? They say 3-4... I'm doing 4.


I'm not really informative with ebb and flo, i'll do some research eventually, but for my system that is entirely different. sorry mate!?



michaelcola192 said:


> I am prett new here flowmasta, and I was wondering why you flower the plant for a couple days in the middle of the veg to stimulate the nodes, and then swithc back to veg?


I actually vegged under a small fluro light and just before putting her in the tent, she had a couple of dark periods too long so she got a bit confused, and vegged a bit unco... It did work out in the end, but not QUITE how i'd hoped, i like my Colas a bit bigger. I'm going back to 130 gram colas all over the top again, a bit less topping and let a few go hard in the middle but keep them low. I'm going to calculate some options soon, the next grow will be somewhat more thought out.

It is a good idea under the right circumstances to flower early and go back to veg, the nodes will be more consistent over the plant, but you will need to thin areas out more to create an even flow and allow some light to get under to the lower parts of the plant. This grow was done a fair chunk different from aht i'm used to, and basically an experiment. I'm so glad the bud came out splendid. I'm baked as i ever could be and find myself smoking much less again!



eastcoastmo said:


> Really depends on how much your plants are uptaking, all strains are different. Flowa feeds every 3 hours during lights on and every 4 during lights out from memory...so that works out to 7 feeds in a 24hr period.


Thanx man!!  Been crook..... spot on  with minor variations in climate conditions.... more hot., more often waterings, colder temps less often but still maintain a consistent rate to stabilize the PH.


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 14, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Ha Thanx! ...... I think?!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i didn't allow for the loss in weight you get for harvesting slightly early... and that factor being multiplied ofcourse by the sheer size of the plant. Literally hours can probably mean grams of weight lol!! ok enough excuses lol, i'm not sure if i've even said yet! been massively out of it hehe...
> ...


I'm pretty sure you're the only one who is second guessing your grow techniques after pulling 550 grams off one plant  It's done man! It's finally done, I've been a long for the ride since the start and jesus christ has this thread been popular. I find myself coming back every few days with a fucking book to read, a very informative book at that.

I hope this thread is kept for a long time as I'm sure I'll be reading over it several times when I try to mimic your entire grow. Thanks so much for all the information provided and enjoy your holiday 

Also just a question in regards to lighting, sorry if you mentioned this in later posts that I may have missed. You stated earlier that once flowering you switch immediately to a red spec HPS then for the last 2-3 weeks switch back to your dual spec (depending on density) now I'm just wondering did you switch back to the dual spec or just keep the red HPS all the way through?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 14, 2013)

Repete said:


> Hey Flowamasta,
> Longtime lurker, I have flipped my little closet and was wondering roughly at what day do flowers start appearing?


2-3 weeks is average


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 14, 2013)

Bonsai said:


> I'm pretty sure you're the only one who is second guessing your grow techniques after pulling 550 grams off one plant  It's done man! It's finally done, I've been a long for the ride since the start and jesus christ has this thread been popular. I find myself coming back every few days with a fucking book to read, a very informative book at that.
> 
> I hope this thread is kept for a long time as I'm sure I'll be reading over it several times when I try to mimic your entire grow. Thanks so much for all the information provided and enjoy your holiday
> 
> Also just a question in regards to lighting, sorry if you mentioned this in later posts that I may have missed. You stated earlier that once flowering you switch immediately to a red spec HPS then for the last 2-3 weeks switch back to your dual spec (depending on density) now I'm just wondering did you switch back to the dual spec or just keep the red HPS all the way through?


 Much appreciated man! I know your right too, i guess i was just expecting just a bit more but things didn't quite go exactly to plan, have been quite unwell for most of the grow unfortunately, so when things had to be done they took alot more effort and it was hard to put ALL my heart into it, so i'm SUPER appreciative of everyones feedback and encouragement, aswell as my beautiful better half for helping when it was impossible for me alone. I swear she has magic hands and her hippie ways have a dramatic effect on the outcome i'm sure of. If something smells different or not quite right, honestly Ms Flowa would be the first to know or tell me i'm forgetting something.

I'll be sticking around don't worry  having a small break, let the outdoor do her thing, i Loooooooooooove my outdoor erb, even with the few mites you get along the way I just feel it has a different kick, but this will be the first time i have grown Jack x Skunk outdoors  Gonna be a stinking dream, I KNOW IT!! JUST starting to shoot white pistils and i can smell her with the back door open. PUTRID. I'll be able to get a good 8 weeks minimum flowering as the inspection is so perfectly timed, well sort of LOL tomorrow morning i have to find a hiding spot, The land agent will smell it but won't see it. As usual hehe..... not much i can do really put it in the shed and i can smell it down the road with the humidity building up.!!

My lighting was swapped around as per usual, I initially started with the Redder HPS to get things growing faster and more stretchy, (not a stretchy strain but) and went to dual spec agro philips lamp which puts out an equal red but more in the Orange area, and an added Blue/purple and actually smack on the UV spectrum. But my clear glass will reduce some minor amounts of UVA, which is not really researched as much as UVB for plant growth... not to say it doesn't have some sort of an effect... There is only a few growers around using UVB additions also which i believe increase your trich production and molecular structuring. IT DOES change the look of your Colas. Guaranteed, i've done enough grows with and without to notice a HUGELY noticeable difference.


Kite High said:


> 2-3 weeks is average


I don't agree with that, especially in a system such as this.... try 5-7 days and you will see little bunches of flower sites, about that time will tell you where they will grow and how they will lean. Pump the plant with the right amount of food, and hit her with the right amount of light, and THIS is a must i say, if you want your buds to appear more quickly, then rid the system of any 'GROW' nutrient. This will just hinder the effect and enhance the nitrogen levels in your medium./more leaf. Beef it up with some potassium and silica, hold off on any phos for the first few weeks otherwise premature flowering happens and you can end up with tiny brown 'seedy' like pot. Potassium is the food for the beginning of flowering, anything else is either useless or an additive. By that time you should of built the plant to be able to survive a mild drought, this way she will be starving for food, and when you give it, she will already be thinking she's coming into season with the instant change in chemical reaction. Most growers i have bumped into that have had tiny brown seeds in pot, is usually because there system is loaded with acidic salts, thus the plant tries to reproduce and throw some seeds in the mix all the while each individual white hair thats attached to a newborn calyx will continue to grow and mature, but hold a tiny crappy bad tasting seed, and some strains, or depending on nutrients and how they are used can determine how many calyxs there will be on the flowers, and if they all seed, well there goes your flavour. Alot of these growers will swear black and blue there is no seeds, until you mull a bud throw it in a cup of water, give it a stir to soak up the water, and the little brown seeds not more than 1 mm in length will be there for all to see floating on top. I've showed all to many. IF i ever get it.... i will photograph them ofcourse as they are small enough to miss but enough to change the entire batches flavour. The longer you flower with seeded calyxs, the worse the taste and energy goes to producing unlivable, and immature little brown seeds. I was always taught to never get eager and give more nutrients than the given sized plant can demolish through


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2013)

I absolutely love how informative this thread is. Mad respect bro.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 15, 2013)

buzworthy said:


> I absolutely love how informative this thread is. Mad respect bro.


Thanx Buz!! I really appreciate that! I really do try to give people what i know. It's only fair. If i can step up the games quality and yield numbers for even .01% of the growing population then that to me is a bonus  My whole life has been revolved around logic and respect. Those who get help, help others, and the system continues in a positive way. When its the other way around it can complicate things or can twist things around to the point of 'everybody playing the guessing game' which i see everywhere in life, not just growing in general. Goto 2 different doctors and get 2 different verdicts or opinions.... i say researching is the key and positive points stand out far more then doing something half heartedly. I cut some corners here and there, but only where i can but i try to stick to my common plan.. 

_I will be continuing RIU if any of you would like to follow i will be growing the same cut of the same plant from my indoor harvest which was put outside at the beginning of flowering the indoor. She has re-vegged, quadrupled in size and has over 40 tips. She will be a monster, for a rental property standard anyway!!! she has only JUST sprouted pistils so i will begin the new thread in the OUTDOOR section as day 1 flowering for the re-vegged Jack x Skunk. I will post a link a few times soon as she's uploaded. I will wait till tonight i think for current pics, the sun is just so bright it's hard to see her size and beauty. Weather is HOT, SUNNY and gonna Crank me some fat green leaves!!! If she stinks now.... i'm not looking forward to 6-7 weeks!!!!

a couple of pics to get you excited.

29th October, 2012... 3 weeks after putting her outside, she force flowered, but didn't finish.







here she was about 1 week or so ago. re-vegged, i hacked most of the bud growth of underneath, some had new top shoots long enough to continue, i'll watch closely, i have never re-vegged a plant before and managed to flower a 2nd generation out of it.







underneath....







the new flower tips beginning to stretch.





_


----------



## Shaggn (Jan 15, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I really do try to give people what i know. It's only fair. If i can step up the games quality and yield numbers for even .01% of the growing population then that to me is a bonus


Mad Props Flowamasta!!!! 

As to your soon to be tree, n don't take it to heart. But have a fun time hiding that bitch!!! She is gonna get big  As to any smell, Just tell the property manager or w/e, u ran a skunk over haha. Peace!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2013)

Or get a pet skunk! hehe


----------



## henriksen (Jan 15, 2013)

Amazing! Most exating logg i've ever read ! 
Will try to grow like that my selfe, truly inspiering!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Buz!! I really appreciate that! I really do try to give people what i know. It's only fair. If i can step up the games quality and yield numbers for even .01% of the growing population then that to me is a bonus  My whole life has been revolved around logic and respect. Those who get help, help others, and the system continues in a positive way. When its the other way around it can complicate things or can twist things around to the point of 'everybody playing the guessing game' which i see everywhere in life, not just growing in general. Goto 2 different doctors and get 2 different verdicts or opinions.... i say researching is the key and positive points stand out far more then doing something half heartedly. I cut some corners here and there, but only where i can but i try to stick to my common plan..
> 
> _I will be continuing RIU if any of you would like to follow i will be growing the same cut of the same plant from my indoor harvest which was put outside at the beginning of flowering the indoor. She has re-vegged, quadrupled in size and has over 40 tips. She will be a monster, for a rental property standard anyway!!! she has only JUST sprouted pistils so i will begin the new thread in the OUTDOOR section as day 1 flowering for the re-vegged Jack x Skunk. I will post a link a few times soon as she's uploaded. I will wait till tonight i think for current pics, the sun is just so bright it's hard to see her size and beauty. Weather is HOT, SUNNY and gonna Crank me some fat green leaves!!! If she stinks now.... i'm not looking forward to 6-7 weeks!!!!
> 
> ...


holy shit dude she is MASSIVE! Haha. She revegged real nice and you're going to get a fair bit off her  nice!!


----------



## dapio (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow how do you make those holes in the bottom of the res/main pot drill hole saw etc? And basically you put a grommet in there run line through and it doesn't leak? Are the lines 1/2&#8221; 3/8&#8221; etc also is the height of the holes precise or just fashioned towards the bottom?

I ask because i'm currently drip feeding coco and just am not impressed with my veg rate want to give this a go!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2013)

dapio said:


> Flow how do you make those holes in the bottom of the res/main pot drill hole saw etc? And basically you put a grommet in there run line through and it doesn't leak? Are the lines 1/2&#8221; 3/8&#8221; etc also is the height of the holes precise or just fashioned towards the bottom?
> 
> I ask because i'm currently drip feeding coco and just am not impressed with my veg rate want to give this a go!


yes a hole saw  19mm grommet for return. 14mm for feed line and you want the holes as low as they can go. the plastic might warp over time so think ahead and you will be fine  the grommets house the correct plastic pipe joiner so it should a flood be tighter than your bong seal. Very difficult to remove is the key. hot water to set it on and then run cold through almost guarantees a safeguard from having a flood.

I'm thinking coco is your veg issue. It shouldn't be compared to perlite although similar in ways of moisture retention, perlite is a game changer. I've seen enough growers change to perlite and never say the word coco again


----------



## dapio (Jan 16, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> yes a hole saw  19mm grommet for return. 14mm for feed line and you want the holes as low as they can go. the plastic might warp over time so think ahead and you will be fine  the grommets house the correct plastic pipe joiner so it should a flood be tighter than your bong seal. Very difficult to remove is the key. hot water to set it on and then run cold through almost guarantees a safeguard from having a flood.
> 
> I'm thinking coco is your veg issue. It shouldn't be compared to perlite although similar in ways of moisture retention, perlite is a game changer. I've seen enough growers change to perlite and never say the word coco again


Sweet man do you get your fittings locally or online? Those aren't drip rings but feed rings?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2013)

dapio said:


> Sweet man do you get your fittings locally or online? Those aren't drip rings but feed rings?


get my fittings from the hardware store with the hoses... easy find, you can feel and see if they will be the right size.... they will be very tight and difficult to fit in.

feed ring is correct. it flows around 80-150 litres in 15 minutes, so the solution is consistently spread through the medium, totally saturated, and then left to sit and drip until the timer comes on again around 3 hours later. Perlite drains very fast, but holds a PERFECT ratio of water/air so growth is increased given the right food and conditions. 

Porn time!!

a couple of shots of a primo in some daylight, followed by my current outdoor of the last cut Jack x Skunk (3rd gen) 



















Sparkle baby!! Sparkle in the sun!!! You gotta have you Spheres intact and on their stalks to have them glisten like that! not to mention a proper dry and cure 













MMMmmmmmmmm outdoor. come on girl!!! show me what you can do outside!!! yield would be anyones guess at this rate!! she's re-vegged and going flat-out!



















A cool green only filter effect . Cheers samsung for the cheap app


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2013)

lookin great outdoors flowa. i thought those were Mohicans for a moment.how are things going mate? summer looks so fine for you treating you well i can see.
its been wicked cold here. It dropped down below 25 degrees here! cactus dont like that.But thankfully its getting warmer now . I wanted to thank you for your inspiration as i work on my new drawing i come to your photos for inspiration. this eveing i drew a flower for you.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 16, 2013)

Those bud shots look like ads or a catalogue photo. If it were so take all of my money!


----------



## dapio (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't find those &#8221;feed rings&#8221; anywhere flow


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin great outdoors flowa. i thought those were Mohicans for a moment.how are things going mate? summer looks so fine for you treating you well i can see.
> its been wicked cold here. It dropped down below 25 degrees here! cactus dont like that.But thankfully its getting warmer now . I wanted to thank you for your inspiration as i work on my new drawing i come to your photos for inspiration. this eveing i drew a flower for you.


Ahhh  good to see you again Dr.  

It has been very hot here!! but thats gotta mean lots of plant growth outside right!? Hoping so!! I'm still practising my drawing, i just need my brain to work with my hands again, it doesn't come to me flowing like it used to... out of practise  You drew me a flower  my new net affair hehe

thankyou Dr amber.... 

Flo



buzworthy said:


> Those bud shots look like ads or a catalogue photo. If it were so take all of my money!


lol, they did come out ok didn't they  that Samsung cam man, i tell ya, if you didnt know already i use a samsung WB150F 14.2mp. Shweet ass cam. That was with 0% zoom and less than 3cm away from the nug very high quality, the original pictures quality is incredible, i can zoom into the trichs and see their ripeness easily.

Thanx man!!! much appreciated.



David2mayes said:


> Hi,guys.I am new here


Hi matey! Hope my thread becomes of use to you somehow  welcome to RIU, and my thread!




dapio said:


> Can't find those &#8221;feed rings&#8221; anywhere flow


hmmm, i see now, this must be because the store themselves make them up, they just use the same plastic tubing that outdoor gardens use, and bend the tubing around in a circle and with a tube joiner, the poke some holes where needed and add some little pop in nipples easily found at garden nurseries, if they aren't as someone there where they came from  I stupidly assumed they came like that, but i have made them up myself but a little different. If you have ever seen the plastic tubing around trees, its the same stuff.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2013)

Flowa that outdoory of yours is a beast!! Nice work  

Looks like i'll be doing a sugar haze this round, both my indicas i wanted to run were males  its cool though, im up for the challenge of trying to scrog a full sativa  will just flower it a bit smaller than i would for an indica!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 18, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa that outdoory of yours is a beast!! Nice work
> 
> Looks like i'll be doing a sugar haze this round, both my indicas i wanted to run were males  its cool though, im up for the challenge of trying to scrog a full sativa  will just flower it a bit smaller than i would for an indica!!


Thanx Easty! I hope she return me well!! a fair chunk of risk having the skunk growing outside. It clearly stinks already, and only going to get much worse!!

Damn pity about the males, did you grow them out to collect some pollen? They might be a keeper strain to play with!

I have a little green baby that was given to me, i wasn't going to grow anything yet, but i have 2 choices and a surprise coming up not too far away. 
The baby is a cutting of amsterdam gold, i've had the chance to grow this outdoors, and it shits all over the indoor that i get off my mate, BUT lets see what my system can do. I'm a tame but strong feeder and always monitor my nutrients and water, so I think i'll be fine. Timing is an issue. JUST had the inspection, so i'm not 'in front' so that takes my 4 weeks of veg away, and cuts my time for the given baby i have. I can grow my secret new strain slowly under a gro-lux set of tubes and when the next time comes by, i'll have a good and proper CRAZY MENTAL strain, thats going to make me weep with delight.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Easty! I hope she return me well!! a fair chunk of risk having the skunk growing outside. It clearly stinks already, and only going to get much worse!!
> 
> Damn pity about the males, did you grow them out to collect some pollen? They might be a keeper strain to play with!
> 
> ...


Man i can only imagine how stinky that girl will be hey, especially when she flowers!! Good luck hiding the stink lol

Yeah mate, kept one of the boys outside to get some pollen and to also pollinate my spare clone of sugar haze. So with any luck i'll have a sugar haze x Big blue (NLxBB) which should be nice  we'll see hey! 

Do you mean old school amsterdam gold? Like the outdoor strain from the 70's? Sick mate that would be wicked. Havent seen it even mentioned since the late 90's! Nice citrusy smell too if i remember right!!
Spewin about the timing for you though mate, im sure you'll find a good work around though


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi sorry if you have said this how many watts did you use for 1 plant and how long veg/flower ? I've got a tangerine dream its already 18 inches tall with 2. 35 watt cfl I plan on veggin with a 600 watt hps for a few weeks when its 20 inches I dont have a problem with heaight so I might not flip till 36 them flower with 1 more hps. On the side so 1200 watt for flower


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Flowa, i think i jumped the gun a bit with my indica, turns out what i thought were balls were actually calyxes. I looked today and there are big yellow hairs coming out and no balls at all! So looks like i will be growing my indica this year  pretty happy about that so will take clones tomorrow!! 

So now i have 2 sugar haze clones! Think i might use some colloidal silver on one of them and seed up the other one and the rest of the NLxBB to get some seeds  should be a good mix too!!


----------



## dcasper75 (Jan 19, 2013)

[email protected] where can u get colloidal silver and how much do u add haver herd about this befor and read a few threads but the 2 things all the threads i read never saids was how much ad where to get it


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 19, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man i can only imagine how stinky that girl will be hey, especially when she flowers!! Good luck hiding the stink lol
> 
> Yeah mate, kept one of the boys outside to get some pollen and to also pollinate my spare clone of sugar haze. So with any luck i'll have a sugar haze x Big blue (NLxBB) which should be nice  we'll see hey!
> 
> ...


Ha! yeah, there wont be any hiding the smell, let alone the plant! she's already up to my chest in height (with pot as well) I think she's started to flower, it looks that way, but not a mass of white hairs yet, i can just see the nodes are getting closer together, a usual tell-tale. Come oooooon Baby girl!!!! i slowly watered her yesterday to see how much she'd drink before run-off, 6 litres! Every day i drench her, the slow release fertz will do their job and i'll just introduce a bit of potash for a few weeks and finish up with some swell  She handled ALL the NPK i gave her and then some! No tip burn, just FLAT OUT growing!

Sick on the plants and clones man!!!  i'm not sure on the amster gold, a mate got seeds when he went there for a trip after going to some growers festival or something where there were literally grows set up to have a look at and professional growers doing their thing in club like places. Very trustworthy seeds quality wise but not sure the guarantee on it being actual Amsterdam Gold from the 70's. All i know is you don't need to grow it massive as when she flowers the go long and stretch, a much Sativa blended gold strain but still grows big buds if grown properly! and has a more floral type pot pouri smell but musky kind of... still very noticeable.

I'll just grow a small plant to clone and get a few oscars to try. Still a couple of weeks veg will give me an easy 4 ounces at least i'm sure. After a topping and a bit of managing. 2 lights hehe 



firsttimegrow1 said:


> Hi sorry if you have said this how many watts did you use for 1 plant and how long veg/flower ? I've got a tangerine dream its already 18 inches tall with 2. 35 watt cfl I plan on veggin with a 600 watt hps for a few weeks when its 20 inches I dont have a problem with heaight so I might not flip till 36 them flower with 1 more hps. On the side so 1200 watt for flower


Only 4 weeks veg matey. well 29 days actually, and Flowering was 55 days i believe... quote me if i'm wrong. Massively stoned.
If this is your first time grow, i would stick with basics and get accustomed with the whole idea first. 2 lights is stepping into new territory especially if you dont have the right setup and cooling for it. Having a light under or on the side you MUST remember if 1 leaf falls off and dries up,* YOU HAVE A POTENTIAL FIRE. PLACEMENT IS CRUCIAL, SAFETY IS PRIORITY.


*


eastcoastmo said:


> Well Flowa, i think i jumped the gun a bit with my indica, turns out what i thought were balls were actually calyxes. I looked today and there are big yellow hairs coming out and no balls at all! So looks like i will be growing my indica this year  pretty happy about that so will take clones tomorrow!!
> 
> So now i have 2 sugar haze clones! Think i might use some colloidal silver on one of them and seed up the other one and the rest of the NLxBB to get some seeds  should be a good mix too!!


LOL sweet!. clone her up snipity snip snip!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2013)

dcasper75 said:


> [email protected] where can u get colloidal silver and how much do u add haver herd about this befor and read a few threads but the 2 things all the threads i read never saids was how much ad where to get it


I bought a 500mL bottle of 50ppm online for $40 i think it was. Its called Oxi Min or something like that.

What you do is spray a branch or whole plant every day until you see balls start to form. Basically turning a female into a male but it will produce female pollen. So when i pollinate another female i will have feminized seeds. You start spraying a week before the flip to 12/12 but mine have been under 24hr light until today so i just started spraying today and will keep doing it until i see balls forming and then put them with my females  pretty simple. You can also just collect the pollen and store it to pollinate later


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Ha! yeah, there wont be any hiding the smell, let alone the plant! she's already up to my chest in height (with pot as well) I think she's started to flower, it looks that way, but not a mass of white hairs yet, i can just see the nodes are getting closer together, a usual tell-tale. Come oooooon Baby girl!!!! i slowly watered her yesterday to see how much she'd drink before run-off, 6 litres! Every day i drench her, the slow release fertz will do their job and i'll just introduce a bit of potash for a few weeks and finish up with some swell  She handled ALL the NPK i gave her and then some! No tip burn, just FLAT OUT growing!
> 
> Sick on the plants and clones man!!!  i'm not sure on the amster gold, a mate got seeds when he went there for a trip after going to some growers festival or something where there were literally grows set up to have a look at and professional growers doing their thing in club like places. Very trustworthy seeds quality wise but not sure the guarantee on it being actual Amsterdam Gold from the 70's. All i know is you don't need to grow it massive as when she flowers the go long and stretch, a much Sativa blended gold strain but still grows big buds if grown properly! and has a more floral type pot pouri smell but musky kind of... still very noticeable.
> 
> ...


Haha hmm if she's that big already she'll be massive by the time she's finished, with big fat buds on her though! She will reek the street out man!! Hope she doesnt give you away!

Sweet man, sounds like the amsterdam gold is a winner! Cant wait to see it done in your system  

Snipped up the indica this morning so with any luck in a week or two i should have a rooted clone!! Then she should be ready for the tent when it gets cooler!! So happy she was a girl too and god damn she stinks already, a beautiful scent too


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Haha hmm if she's that big already she'll be massive by the time she's finished, with big fat buds on her though! She will reek the street out man!! Hope she doesnt give you away!
> 
> Sweet man, sounds like the amsterdam gold is a winner! Cant wait to see it done in your system
> 
> Snipped up the indica this morning so with any luck in a week or two i should have a rooted clone!! Then she should be ready for the tent when it gets cooler!! So happy she was a girl too and god damn she stinks already, a beautiful scent too


already a dead give away LOL!, this IS a huge risk, but have sensors all over the place so should be good, as for the smell there isn't much i can do! i might have to fence her in her own little area perhaps it may help a little.

Pics!!











































A few white hairs!! how big she gonna get?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Good man, i reckon you'll be right, you can get away with it  

hmm i'm guessing around 8-10 oscars


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I take that back bro, i reckon closer to 13 hey


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2013)

well my last outdoor came in at over 10 ounces, different strain but ALOT smaller! the weight shocked me in the end, I hope Jack Skunk will do ok!!! she's so beautifully healthy  Gave her a taste of some Potash and Bloom base to spice her up and get things happening.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet dude, well i reckon she'll be well over the 10 oz mark! 13 would be the lower range i reckon too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2013)

Got my pot sox delivered yesterday and my clone looks like she's going well! Not too long now bro before she's all up and running


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Jan 23, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Ha! yeah, there wont be any hiding the smell, let alone the plant! she's already up to my chest in height (with pot as well) I think she's started to flower, it looks that way, but not a mass of white hairs yet, i can just see the nodes are getting closer together, a usual tell-tale. Come oooooon Baby girl!!!! i slowly watered her yesterday to see how much she'd drink before run-off, 6 litres! Every day i drench her, the slow release fertz will do their job and i'll just introduce a bit of potash for a few weeks and finish up with some swell  She handled ALL the NPK i gave her and then some! No tip burn, just FLAT OUT growing!
> 
> Sick on the plants and clones man!!!  i'm not sure on the amster gold, a mate got seeds when he went there for a trip after going to some growers festival or something where there were literally grows set up to have a look at and professional growers doing their thing in club like places. Very trustworthy seeds quality wise but not sure the guarantee on it being actual Amsterdam Gold from the 70's. All i know is you don't need to grow it massive as when she flowers the go long and stretch, a much Sativa blended gold strain but still grows big buds if grown properly! and has a more floral type pot pouri smell but musky kind of... still very noticeable.
> 
> ...


 no man not first time but im still learning they on a 600 watt hps now gunna put second one in next week how many watt did you have for your 1 plant ?


----------



## doubletake (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry if I missed how big was your old tent that you were working in and those one? I have the 2'7x2'7x5 tent and I'd be stoked with just a hp, if got a 400 watt light right now I have 4 in soil but I could do one in this general hydroponics dwc bucket but it has the drip ring too idk if you know what I'm talking about but that might be the way to go seeing that you get such huge yields.


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 2, 2013)

Everything good bro?? Hope all is well n you n your mrs are having some good times  Peace!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 2, 2013)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> no man not first time but im still learning they on a 600 watt hps now gunna put second one in next week how many watt did you have for your 1 plant ?


Yeah i go the 600watt 95% of the time. Last grow i added the other 600 underneath but didnt see any real benefit other than the underneath was more mature than usual...

Oh, and when you're growin the Ganja..... everyones ALWAYS learning 
Thanx for bein here!



doubletake said:


> Sorry if I missed how big was your old tent that you were working in and those one? I have the 2'7x2'7x5 tent and I'd be stoked with just a hp, if got a 400 watt light right now I have 4 in soil but I could do one in this general hydroponics dwc bucket but it has the drip ring too idk if you know what I'm talking about but that might be the way to go seeing that you get such huge yields.


I use a 140 x 140 x 200 tent, my last was a 120 x 120 x 200. Try 100% perlite. It's highly aggressive and extremely vigorous. 



Shaggn said:


> Everything good bro?? Hope all is well n you n your mrs are having some good times  Peace!!!


Yeah i'm about  Cheers man, i got a few things happening!! a rare ang probably 1 and only around these parts i have a Amsterdam Gold Baby growing and a monster outside that has re-vegged and starting flowering again, she takes up ALOT of room 

day 5 for amster gold....







and we have my outside monster  coming it at just over 4 months old. She is EXACTLY the same age as my last harvested indoor!!! FAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!! I don't know if she looks big in these pics with my wide angle lens, but let me tell you!!!! SHE'S FREAKIN MASSIVE ESPECIALLY FOR A RENTAL PROPERTY 

AND YES...... IT IS JACK X SKUNK IF YOU'RE WONDERING. DOESN'T SHE JUST LOOOOOOOVE OUTSIDE SUMMER WEATHER!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2013)

Holy shit Flowa, that outdoor girl is massive! At this rate you'll go well over a pound with her  most excellent!! 

My NLxBB clone showed roots in 6 days so I've now got her in the system but I'm just hand watering for the moment as our weather is fluctuating a bit. Just till it cools down a bit and I get the res up and running. She's only under a 110w fluro at the moment too but going nice and strong! 

Best wishes to you and your mrs dude  been missing your regular updates and our thread chats lol


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow Flowa, your outdoory is gorgeous. ECMo is correct, it will b around an pound foresure!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit Flowa, that outdoor girl is massive! At this rate you'll go well over a pound with her  most excellent!!
> 
> My NLxBB clone showed roots in 6 days so I've now got her in the system but I'm just hand watering for the moment as our weather is fluctuating a bit. Just till it cools down a bit and I get the res up and running. She's only under a 110w fluro at the moment too but going nice and strong!
> 
> Best wishes to you and your mrs dude  been missing your regular updates and our thread chats lol





Shaggn said:


> Wow Flowa, your outdoory is gorgeous. ECMo is correct, it will b around an pound foresure!!!


yea sorry guys for the non updating... i have been trying hard to battle a certain issue i've had, and to be honest i've barely stepped foot in the back garden aside from giving them ( the chili, erb and a few other plants ) the odd watering so Mrs Flowa gets the credit for this beast of a plant!! I was really not expecting her to get this big. I can't move the pot she's too big so i just slowly dragged (carefully) to a nice spot and tied her down to spead her out, then on a fine sunny day when i felt rather 'adventurous' well maybe 2 days... i trimmed and carefully trimmed certain branches that had 'tippy' shoots and were so shaded bu such a huge canopy that i just either snipped off or trimmed all the lower nodes off and left the tip where the new shoot has appeared and the bud will grow on right there without any spindly crap. Well most of the plant... most will re-grow into a shoot or 2, but hopefully be alot neater and spread her energy to where its most needed  Sooooooo Biiiiiiiig.......!!! i can literally sit under her and be shaded. I try not to be nervous.... what can i say? obviously i shouldn't REEEEALLY be growing her. but come on! she's just beeeeeautiful. Her smell is to die.. UGH 'LIVE' for sorry mrs flowa and keeps getting more insane every day. Mrs flowa finds lady bugs and places them on her stem  they are on her... i'll find them

Yep the weather is hot  she drinks a good 8 litres of cold water and i barely see a drop come out the bottom, her leaves are fattening up, she's GREEEEEEEEEEEN... i don't even want the indoor growing!!! i may just snip and clone her after a week or so, keep that going to be safer, 2 growing is a big no NO where i'm from, but 1 baby is easy to wipe clean than 2 big ladies in full flower ....... then again, the outdoor could be finished in 5-6 weeks..... hmmmmmm 

has Flo gone Koo Koo or is it coo coo??? last batch of Jack has sent me to dreamland where only floating with your eyes closed is allowed.......

over a lb????? man now that would be a dream..... a lb of outdoor Jack... i better put some stakes in hehe. and get some shade fencing put in me thinks..... Let the good times roll people  I hope you are as high and happy as me right now  if not smile smoke a bowl close your eyes to your favourite tunes and hopefully one day we will all re-materialize in erb-world where the weeds are ganja and the cops serve you paper for joints


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2013)

Well nice work to your mrs bro, she's doing a great job and will reap the rewards  she is one fine specimen of a plant hey! 

Keep safe mate and cant wait to see how much she gives you


----------



## Downinit (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Flowa!!! That lady is a BEAST!!! Very nice bra!! Hey man I just had to say thanks for all the advise and thanks to YOU my brotha, following ur feed schedule my power kush is f__king huge and healthy!!!!!! This is the biggest plant I've ever grown and its all because I've followed everything u have told me!!! I asked a lot of question and u have been sooooo kind to answer them all and now the power kush is the living proof!! Flowa my friend u r truly THE MAN!!!! Oh one more thing this plant has roots like I have seen in magazines!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well nice work to your mrs bro, she's doing a great job and will reap the rewards  she is one fine specimen of a plant hey!
> 
> Keep safe mate and cant wait to see how much she gives you





Downinit said:


> Hey Flowa!!! That lady is a BEAST!!! Very nice bra!! Hey man I just had to say thanks for all the advise and thanks to YOU my brotha, following ur feed schedule my power kush is f__king huge and healthy!!!!!! This is the biggest plant I've ever grown and its all because I've followed everything u have told me!!! I asked a lot of question and u have been sooooo kind to answer them all and now the power kush is the living proof!! Flowa my friend u r truly THE MAN!!!! Oh one more thing this plant has roots like I have seen in magazines!!!


Thankyou both!! I've been busy Look!! 











































explosion perhaps!!!??? nearly 3 metres wide people! i shit you not.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 9, 2013)

What?? 3m wide you say? Hahaha dude consider that a lb easy! That is freakin massive bro, well done


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2013)

Sweet FM - what about your inspections?

I just picked up a 1K system. Need to get an MH bulb and sprout a seed!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> What?? 3m wide you say? Hahaha dude consider that a lb easy! That is freakin massive bro, well done


Yeah man!! 3 metres easily. Very hard to comprehend, here i am trying to pin her down and control vertical height..... not thinking how big its making her!!! Buds are growing VERY fast, and already starting to see some spots of resin spikes  I gotta say...... Helis....... I'm pretty sure they can spot this especially with all the dirt surrounding it  Well, no backing out now!! might aswell go the whole 9 yards  Also noticing the area closest to the corner where there seems to be more shade growing closer more dense together, less stretched buds, the bigger section on the other side is rather dramatic, and i can barely get under that side to water her, so now i'm having to find a new technique!! I was going to setup an auto feed system, but now i'm obsessed again and out there once a day atleast.

Cheers for the compliments! If you think i might get a lb that gets me very excited! there is no way i'd fit her in a tent like mine! Go the Aussie sun!



Mohican said:


> Sweet FM - what about your inspections?
> 
> I just picked up a 1K system. Need to get an MH bulb and sprout a seed!


Meeeh...... What can ya do  inspections  nah we literally had one about 2 weeks ago!!  and she was hidden in the shed ( stinking to high heavens ) Now she can go full blast!! The pot is only a 40 litre, so i'm shocked shes gotten to this size. Sometimes you just gotta take the risk.... We can't have fun otherwise  I've been rather relaxed these last few weeks, and trying to do what makes me happy!

Can't wait to see your new system Mo!! Great to see you in my thread  You gave me some confidence to go a bit bigger outside!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh yeah man helis would definitely be able to spot it but it really depends on how good they can see it from the air. If they don't suspect it to be a plant they won't pick it up, they may think its just another plant of some sort...fingers crossed anyway man  

The buds on her look like they will be big and thick man, she's an absolute corker  

Glad to hear you got through the inspection too mate


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh yeah man helis would definitely be able to spot it but it really depends on how good they can see it from the air. If they don't suspect it to be a plant they won't pick it up, they may think its just another plant of some sort...fingers crossed anyway man
> 
> The buds on her look like they will be big and thick man, she's an absolute corker
> 
> Glad to hear you got through the inspection too mate


Thanx Ec  yea it was awesome timing with the inspection, not so much with the indoor, ( which i just topped and cloned  ) but i hid her in the shed for the inspection, she was already a very large plant and i was originally going to clone her and distribute to a few local friends, but you know what?? It seems they don't deserve such a splendid cut, and i wont risk giving it a bad name. So she stays with 'the family' for now, and will reward us greatly i'm sure.

Haven't had any slow fliers go by so for now i can relax.

I tell you one thing!! I need to re-evaluate my medium and pot size for next time i grow a tree this size because she downs 10 litres a day now, and barely a drop comes out the bottom, she dries out fast, great vigorous growth but my top soil could of done with some more peat moss perhaps, but aslong as i stay on top of her and water every day sometimes twice if hot!! she should be ok, but she needs alot of food. I dose her about every 3 waterings and still no tip burn... nothing. Just flat out green growth!! She's on a strong diet of potash and sugar rush at the moment, and seems to slurp it all up!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah bro, sounds like that cut is meant for you and you only hey, you do it justice whereas your mates may not  im hanging to see your Amster gold in your system too, should be a nice looking plant too  

I wouldnt be too worried about the helis mate, unless they have reason to be out looking, they wont come over! We get more in the winter than summer, they come over late and night and early in the morning and use the infrared to pick up the heat signature of the lights. It picks up so easily especially when its a thick frost  

Wow man sounds like she is a beast on the nutes and liquid too! She'll reward you with some fine buds too hey! 

My little outdoor NLxBB is goong strong too hey, getting nice and chunky and has that trade mark NL smell, i'll probably have to hide her soon too, even though she's only a foot tall lol! I'll get a pic in the bext day or so and post her up


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta,
Great to hear. Can't wait to see those monster buds grown outdoors. The ones I had in the ground did better because the soil did not dry out as quickly in the summer heat.
I am going to the L. A. Cannibis Cup next weekend  I hope I get to meet Subcool and Miss Jill, and pick up some TGA genetics. He has a strain he has developed from the Hells Angels cut. He calls it Jesus OG!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought Subcool was in jail Mo? Didnt he get busted a few weeks back?? Or am i thinking of someone else? Oh nah that was that swerve dickhead from cali connection  carry on, nothin to see here


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that what happened to Swerve? Wow. Subcool's TGA Genetics have some amazing strains available in seed form. Check out his site:

http://tgagenetics.com/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah bro, according to about 10 different threads a fee weeks back. Some skank he was shaggin dobbed him in or some bullshit. The guy's an absolute knob so it's funny!! 

I think i have a couple of TGA's beans at home, no idea which ones they are though!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2013)

> Some skank he was shaggin dobbed him in or some bullshit.


OK - I am an old fuck - I know what a skank is and I know what shaggin is, but what does "dobbed him in" mean?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha ha on ya Mo  

Dobbed in means she went to the cops and told them what he was doing  got him busted basically...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2013)

You guys are funny 

Day 13 veg for the indoor 

Hey peoples  12 more days for the indoor until flip!!!! not much time in my books, I included some instructional (basic) pics of my cloning method. I cloned the top off her last night, and don't think i'll get another opportunity top do so again, now i need her side branches to come up and show me what she can do!!! It won't be a waste of a clone i'm sure! plus i have cloned her again, and if she shows promising signs i'll keep her for another shot 


Tools required : new sterile knife!! , cloning gel / powder either is personal choice ofcourse, i get 100% success with gel. 1 rockwool cube per clone. 1 sterile nail to poke hole in PRE-SOAKED AND SQUEEZED SOFT CUBE.













here she is in all her glory!!, aside from the heat stress from me forgetting to plug the light-hood fan on! no biggie, she got upto 35 degrees.... a good test for her none the less.









get the blade ready  its snippity snip time. I also make small cuts at the base of the stem to help release some vital fluids that will help the root building process along. ( tested and approved by me. )









we all love to dip it in.............









then we dip it in..... again.... ahhhhhhh almost sexual. Well we are makin babies here after all.









notice the leaves i removed at the base, i do this to help the clone by not needing more energy than it requires for growing roots. The larger fans i will snip back so they weigh less and are less stress on the clone and require less misting.













Stand tall and proud  let her spread her legs and grow some madussa arms!!!!









Ofcourse i couldn't forget my current prize and posession 





















check the wood on her!!









and an aerial shot, but i couldn't quite get up there, i was high enough, and JUST had a brownie lol


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 10, 2013)

flowamasta said:


>


Amazing lady u got there Flowa. I love outdoor, Gorgeous!!!!

Edit: I had to add this in. How the hell did you get her so big in such a small container? She must be running outta room by now lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2013)

She is definitely one beautiful specimen hey Shags  

Cheers for the pointers on cloning too Flowa, I do pretty much the same thing and have had a lot of success from it  one question, do you believe that cutting the edges off the leaves hope them to root quicker? I personally don't do it but I'm wondering why I see it so often... If it works well then I might try it out too  

Cant wait to see your baby grow man, going to look awesome when done the Masta's way


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 11, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> Amazing lady u got there Flowa. I love outdoor, Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Edit: I had to add this in. How the hell did you get her so big in such a small container? She must be running outta room by now lol.


Thanx shagz! she is a wonderful sight, i still can't believe i'm growing her in my backyard!!

I think i got her so big due to her early flowering which would of made a nice tight rootball with a mass of fine root hairs, and when daylight savings came in, she hit full veg mode, and during veg the roots grow fast but not thick, basically just tracer roots to hold ground, but during flowering is when they start to fill out and roots begin to fatten up and produce the fine root hairs that fill the pot. This is my guess anyway, i think she'd be pretty close to her limit in this pot, and showing absolutely NO signs of root bound, especially when i seen how perky she was in the sun today! I will have a good look when she's harvested, might surprise alot of us, she may only have filled half her pot..... but i doubt it.

Absolutely love how some of the colas in the centre of the plant are growing straight up vertical and look incredible, perfectly even structure, and about 10 nodes of bud sites on 1 cola!!!

Thinking over things more and more each day, i'm almost sure that the re-veg has given me a huuuuuuuge boost in growth, like she laid dormant until daylight savings, then WHOOOMMM!!! instant take off. she tripled in size in less than 3 weeks. Not normal. She most definitely outgrew my indoor in terms of size If i get 1.5 lb inside..... i'm freeeeeeakin.



eastcoastmo said:


> She is definitely one beautiful specimen hey Shags
> 
> Cheers for the pointers on cloning too Flowa, I do pretty much the same thing and have had a lot of success from it  one question, do you believe that cutting the edges off the leaves hope them to root quicker? I personally don't do it but I'm wondering why I see it so often... If it works well then I might try it out too
> 
> Cant wait to see your baby grow man, going to look awesome when done the Masta's way


No worries man  and yes i actually tested this theory with 6 clones a small time ago, the 3 untouched were 3-4 days behind in regaining strength, vigor and roots. I also tested Gel vs Quality powder. Gel wins hands down. 10 days vs 16. Some growers will say they are trimming the leaves to fit them in closer together, which makes sense and could be handy if short for room, but there really isn't a need for a large clone if you don't have to worry about time or inspections. I try to get atleast a 2-3 week headstart, cause we know how us erb lovers tend to 'relax' when we blaze away and forget that we have something to do!

I can't wait either  she is looking good, but slow......


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 11, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx shagz! she is a wonderful sight, i still can't believe i'm growing her in my backyard!!



I'm sure u won't get bothered over one plant. Not worth their time!! 

On the clipping the clone leaf tips, as far as I remember it is to slow transpiration while they spend their energy producing roots. That being said, I'm oldskool n could just be stuck in my ways lol. 

Btw, got my journal started. Didn't want to post the link in your journal, but said I'd mention it so u and a couple of your followers could check my hempy out  Only in the starter phase, but started nonetheless. Peace!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 11, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx shagz! she is a wonderful sight, i still can't believe i'm growing her in my backyard!!
> 
> I think i got her so big due to her early flowering which would of made a nice tight rootball with a mass of fine root hairs, and when daylight savings came in, she hit full veg mode, and during veg the roots grow fast but not thick, basically just tracer roots to hold ground, but during flowering is when they start to fill out and roots begin to fatten up and produce the fine root hairs that fill the pot. This is my guess anyway, i think she'd be pretty close to her limit in this pot, and showing absolutely NO signs of root bound, especially when i seen how perky she was in the sun today! I will have a good look when she's harvested, might surprise alot of us, she may only have filled half her pot..... but i doubt it.
> 
> ...


Sweet as bro, will give it a go with my next lot of clones  my current clone rooted in just 6 days so if i can cut that even further, wow that would be unreal! Totally agree with the gel too, ive had 100% success using gel but only about 75-80% using powder!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 11, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> I'm sure u won't get bothered over one plant. Not worth their time!!
> 
> On the clipping the clone leaf tips, as far as I remember it is to slow transpiration while they spend their energy producing roots. That being said, I'm oldskool n could just be stuck in my ways lol.
> 
> Btw, got my journal started. Didn't want to post the link in your journal, but said I'd mention it so u and a couple of your followers could check my hempy out  Only in the starter phase, but started nonetheless. Peace!!!!


Hey Shags, where might one find said journal? I'd like to check it out yo


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 11, 2013)

Thx for the interest ECMo  As I said I just started it, so not much goin on atm. Added the link to my sig. Peace!!

Btw Flowa, didn't mean to not comment on your new lady, just your outdoory has me in aweeee  Look forward to the new lady showing her stuff!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 11, 2013)

Wicked cheers mate, will head over there now


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

ill bet youve done like 20 grows in my abscense


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2013)

The New Jim Jones said:


> ill bet youve done like 20 grows in my abscense


 nah, just upto no. 7 now  been concentrating on the outdoor more, she's a thirsty girl and in this heat if i forget her at lunch time, she wilts cut flower


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

7 is still 7 more than i have done, im going to do something a little like yours, just in a smaller area, its going to be a 600 in a closet that is only a bit bigger than the light fat harvests hopefully. I did pretty well last time, i got 8.5 ounces with a 400 so we will see


----------



## Downinit (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey flowa, do u run ur floralicious throughout ur entire grow??


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Hey flowa, do u run ur floralicious throughout ur entire grow??


Hey man, no i don't run it all throughout, i mainly use it through veg, and the beginning of flowering, after that the live bacteria will feast on itself and the plant will begin its final stages. It's quite long lasting, very potent humic acid.... just 10ml to my 40 litre res and she goes black and bubbly  A good product i'm sure of, kicks cyco's uptake out of the game. It smells like pure vegemite  gotta love that.

I don't see whay you couldn't run it the whole way through, but it helps with end flushing as its kinda like a detergent for the roots and will 'hang on' and help with oxygen retention because of the sticky bubbles that would attach themselves to the roots.


BTW  I Flipped last night!! Day 1 flowering tonight!! will update sometime tonight i'm busy in the 'out' garden wondering how the bloody hell i'm going to hold that massive plant up with all its mass of crazy fat branches! 1 lb outdoor here i come. It actually looks like it could be alot more, but i know not to get my hopes up too high  pics shortly Beeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaauiful weather


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome, look forward to the update!!!


----------



## Downinit (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks flowa! I didn't think u did but wanted to be sure. That outdoor is going crazy ay!? I'm still crazy about ur indoor!!! Thanks agin for the info.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> Awesome, look forward to the update!!!


I forgot i set my lighting to 7-7 and fell asleep. Sorry PASSED out..... I will get a pic of the indoor tonight, but here is the outdoor 



Downinit said:


> Thanks flowa! I didn't think u did but wanted to be sure. That outdoor is going crazy ay!? I'm still crazy about ur indoor!!! Thanks agin for the info.


No worries man! The indoor is currently getting flushed 

Here is my current Gem  isn't she just SEXY!!!??? LOOK AT ALL THEM HEADS!!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2013)

NEARLY FORGOT PIC


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha holy shit dude she is massive....and sexy a hell too  really impressive bush you have mate haha

edit- finally i can rep you again


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2013)

So happy outside! Look at those leaves!

Edit: +rep from me too!


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 20, 2013)

She is going to throw some huge colas, very nice 

+rep


----------



## fandango (Feb 20, 2013)

Bought some h2o2 from the super market...3% one liter for 88cents....want to add 10ml per gallon....do you think it will work?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

I heard that the store 3% stuff has other chemicals for preservatives or something. I get the 20% at the hydro shop and make my own. I can't remember the ratio to res but 10ml per gallon sounds a little high. You can ask Slanty or Lordjin, they are both hydro masters.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha holy shit dude she is massive....and sexy a hell too  really impressive bush you have mate haha
> 
> edit- finally i can rep you again


Cool  Thanx again!! better go and snap a pic of the indoor 




Mohican said:


> So happy outside! Look at those leaves!
> 
> Edit: +rep from me too!


Thanx Mo!!  her leaves do look mighty happy!! I boosted the food today and her leaves pointed to the sky


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 21, 2013)

Behold my Amsterdam Gold Day 2 Flower with only 21 days Vegging


----------



## Shaggn (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow man, just wow!!! Definitely going to be a contender with your previous lady. Look at the seration of the leaves, way more than your previous. Looks like damn bucksaw blades, gorgeous!! Peace!!

Would +rep ya again, but I have to spread it around it seems >.<


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 21, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> Wow man, just wow!!! Definitely going to be a contender with your previous lady. Look at the seration of the leaves, way more than your previous. Looks like damn bucksaw blades, gorgeous!! Peace!!
> 
> Would +rep ya again, but I have to spread it around it seems >.<


Thanx Shagz! I suppose she does look ok ey, i'm so used to seeing this strain grown without any real skill, so i hope to improve on it and really show the dude what it should look like, It makes me sick seeing a dirty sad mouldy grow-room and them not caring, i'm here to change his game cause stuff shouldnt be out there sub standard quality with strains like this.

My Dutch Masters / Cycoc blend of nutes is working well!! the cut started off slow and sad, but i'm so glad to have her improve ten fold. 

Go the Sativa!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 21, 2013)

She looks like a beauty too dude, nice and dark green as all your grows are  

Quick question for you mate. Do you do your weekly flush during lights on or lights off? Im assuming lights on but thought id check! Cheers champ


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

She looks very beefy!  She might be a bit thirsty or hot though. The edge curl means something like that. It must be weird growing a different strain after all of those killer skunk grows. There is a guy on here that is growing Columbian Gold Sativa and it is already to his ceiling! He was a bit surprised  What do your roots look like when you harvest? Any pics? Thanks for trying something new. I am going to try a hempy grow in my stainless tank using a smart pot suspended from the top with perlite. I have a 1K light, vented hood, duct and fan. Just need to get off of my ass and do it!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> She looks like a beauty too dude, nice and dark green as all your grows are
> 
> Quick question for you mate. Do you do your weekly flush during lights on or lights off? Im assuming lights on but thought id check! Cheers champ


Thanx matey as always  

I do my flushes whenever i can at the time  But now i'm running my light 7-7 so i'm doing it in the dark first thing in the morning so it won't upset her, i just use my phone LED and its just enough to see down the side of the inner pot to watch the water level come up when i fill/flush. It doesn't matter so much as long as its regular, Its not like a aeroponics setup where its possible to leave the solution for some time before flushing, this has to be more regular as it recirculates and the food gets used up alot faster. A very hungry system you could say, you must have enough nutrient to feed 

 Flo



Mohican said:


> She looks very beefy!  She might be a bit thirsty or hot though. The edge curl means something like that. It must be weird growing a different strain after all of those killer skunk grows. There is a guy on here that is growing Columbian Gold Sativa and it is already to his ceiling! He was a bit surprised  What do your roots look like when you harvest? Any pics? Thanks for trying something new. I am going to try a hempy grow in my stainless tank using a smart pot suspended from the top with perlite. I have a 1K light, vented hood, duct and fan. Just need to get off of my ass and do it!


Beefy  I like that yep she shot up thats for sure!! I probably (in the right circumstances) should clone again, but i don't have the time  she's happening now... 
Spot on with the leaf curl! , My fault for not plugging the lighthood fan in for 1 night, and i checked the temp before i went to bed and seen 32 degrees, thought nothing much of it, by morning, she was about 35 degrees in the tent, and along with having the res pump going all night around the same time which heated the res dramatically along with the crazy ass hot weather we been getting!!! yea its been a hard slog, alot my fault, but only 1 night of stress here and there, what doesn't kill her makes her stronger in my heart  The strain IS supposed to be a mental potent strain, and i did see the guy that had it grow it ONCE that shocked me, and that was in winter a looooooooong time ago. 

The baby clone is doing well, just starting to show some roots now, perking up a little, so i'll have a nice head-start for next grow to really amp it up, and by then my cut might have adjusted a little to the climate conditioning  I wouldn't normally let the heat rise to that, it was an honest mistake on my part. 

I just hope she doesn't grow to the ceiling!!! i did top her! but she is a stretcher i know that, but i got heaps of room for playing now, but i'd like to keep things pointing straight up for now for maximum growth speed  She looks like shes handling 30 degrees in there which is a good temp considering its a scorching 36 outside and my AC in the house can only handle so much! I need one of those new fan dangled Solar powered split air conditioners!!!! 

Mo doesn't miss anything nowadays  Can't wait to see your new setup!! sounds very interesting indeed, i'm honestly not sure about the smart pot in my system only because i'm thinking the roots won't air prune themselves because the light/air is different from that outside of this system and the roots might trace outside of the pot and cause issues.... i could be wrong, but this is a VERY wet system. Unless you got sprayers for the outside of the smart pot, which is defeating the purpose of the setup you will get root rot using a smart pot, and if things aren't ideally kept in the right 'moist' conditions things can go rotten very easy, especially if light can get down into your root system. 1 more thing, the stainless tank MUST be 100% stainless with 0% chipping. Or you will find yourself electroplating the steel by slowly oxidizing it with the fertilizers, slowly, but surely ...... the ph will go whoop whoop. But mostly the only real thing to worry about for sure is keeping the light away from your root system. I'll try to find some pics of my roots after the harvest....

here's underneath the 50 ltrs pot sok.







These stay wet becaue of the humidity

Sorry its all in thumbnail format i hadnt uploaded these i dont think, or couldnt find them in the millions on photobucket


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info mate  should have all mine up and running in a few weeks so will let you know when my journal is up  

That root ball is insane dude, no wonder you had such a massive girl


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta,

I mean her stems are thick (beefy is a term us Yanks use to mean stocky). She does not look stretchy at all!

This is stretchy:






Thanks for the root shots! I wondered how much the roots filled in the perlite and hyrdoton. In my mind I pictured it just being solid roots totally engulfing the grow medium! I am wondering how the smart pot will work. The bottom is like a screen. I may get a chiller like Jin to make sure my res stays cool. I hope I do not need an air conditioner!

Just found a couple of surprises. My ice water hash and 8 more Mulanje seeds out in my grow room! I thought the crappy hash in my fridge was the good stuff (need to mark it next time  ).


So what should I grow indoors under 1K of power? 

Holy Smoke Mulanje
HS Mulanje x Mozambique Poison
Rare Dankness Scott's OG
TGA Jesus OG
TGA Ace of Spades
TGA Jillybean
Mystery beans...



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Shit Mo, that's a good list of beans to pop! I hear good reviews of the jilly bean and ace of spades  or the mystery beans are always fun too


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 22, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks for the info mate  should have all mine up and running in a few weeks so will let you know when my journal is up
> 
> That root ball is insane dude, no wonder you had such a massive girl


 no prob... cant wait to see your journal! 
Yes my biggest rootmass was my very first grow. Absolutely chokkas, it overflowed the pot, split the rockwool cube and it almost looked as if it ate all the perlite up!! you could run water under it to try and wash it away but it basically ends up being one fat mass! The main ball being located at the base of the stem which stretches to the edge of the pot. Freakish.



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta,
> 
> I mean her stems are thick (beefy is a term us Yanks use to mean stocky). She does not look stretchy at all!
> 
> ...


wowzas Mo!, but that clearly is a case of not enough light. Some circumstances growing a plant that size and not giving it not enough light can sometimes even cause the plant to turn and grow seeds instead!  not ideal in our terms of things!

1k of power  cool it baby!! ooohhhh yeah! you make me want to stick my other shade in there for flowering!

I'm not 'in tune' with the new strains but i hear the Jesus og has got to be something special if subcool likes


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey broski, finally got my arse in gear and started my journal  cheers for all your help dude, wont come close to your wicked grows but hope it comes close!! Hope the link below works man, would be awesome if you could pop in and check it out  

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/628418-eamos-big-blue-nlxbb-grow.html


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 26, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey broski, finally got my arse in gear and started my journal  cheers for all your help dude, wont come close to your wicked grows but hope it comes close!! Hope the link below works man, would be awesome if you could pop in and check it out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/628418-eamos-big-blue-nlxbb-grow.html


Good man!! subbed 

on a different note  here's how my outdoor bush is doing!



















This was a few days ago, she has flourished since then, the weather is bad, too wet to take pics.  THANK GOD she's not too solid or heavy yet!! But WOW what an incredible outdoory smell!! she is oooozing fermenting peaches/mangoes and there is a hint of pineapple in the air.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my god dude that is probably one of the nicest looking outdoor girls i've seen in a long time..so healthy...and FAT lol. Seriously man, is there anything you can't do when it comes to ganja


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 27, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh my god dude that is probably one of the nicest looking outdoor girls i've seen in a long time..so healthy...and FAT lol. Seriously man, is there anything you can't do when it comes to ganja


I know ey!!  she's a beautiful strain, certainly done the original Jack herer justice! and in such a small pot. I'm stoked!!!!! The other day the buds were spindly.......nothing, today, massive, chunky and smelling great! very happy

Day 7 flower!

















stoned moment, cant be bothered flippin pic


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2013)

I dont believe you could ever not do any strain justice mate!! All your grows turn to gold 

Man how dark are the leaves on your new girl...wow she's going to be a stunning plant too hey!!


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 27, 2013)

Late to this party .. but not ur previous. Been tend'n my own scrog .. think u check'd it on Jin's Monster OG show ! LoL 

Sub'd in for this one.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 27, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I dont believe you could ever not do any strain justice mate!! All your grows turn to gold
> 
> Man how dark are the leaves on your new girl...wow she's going to be a stunning plant too hey!!


 Wow!! what an awesome compliment! i feel like i'm getting the hang of this now!

The leaves are a very dark green and this is due to my heavy feeding of Dr. Repair, i have been giving her 2ml per litre the last 2 weeks to boost her carb intake, this way the leaves become less translucent and soak up more available light, This always works with the Dr.  superior stuff full of iron, mag and cal everything is buffered perfectly and is usually safe to apply in more than recommended amounts depending on quality of tap water, but this will make it a huge bonus adding things soluble enough that the plant actually stores it in its sugary membranes in the leaves giving it that darker almost black and shiny appearance! I actually trialed this stuff a while back and seen plants grown with ONLY Dr. Repair and let me tell you, there was not a thing wrong with them!!! I smoked the shit out of it! some people on a budget can make the most out of a few of the cyco numbers.... also B1 boost is great but very strong so always 1 ml.... you can smell that stuff coming through the leaves like potent vegemite similar to the floralicious but completely different with vitamins not so much minerals.

Get the Dr. Repair man, you will thank me later  If we can store more 'available' food in the leaves this means there is more 'available' for flowering when the time comes to draw nitrogen out of the leaves, this will delay the ripening of flowering but not lengthen a added bonus i think and you get to see the plant ripen more quickly as the stored food gets used up more efficiently than it would if you were starving it of the product. when you stop giving it during flowering the plant will be like ' HUH!? where'd my available mag and nitrogen go? damn i better use me leaves!' and they quickly degrade and pull the food out of the leaves needed, The leaves have a different appearance than usual at harvest but to the eye everything looks normal smokes great and i haven't found a better way to end a harvest and continue to study  

Mooooooorning  Bong time.




Robert4budz said:


> Late to this party .. but not ur previous. Been tend'n my own scrog .. think u check'd it on Jin's Monster OG show ! LoL
> 
> Sub'd in for this one.


Better late than never they say  cheers for being here, and YES as if i DON'T remember!! awesome work man, colourful crop to the max, always impressive, and leaves a solid picture in my head so you got it made mate! happy to have you here for the ride!!

Just uploading some pics of the outdoor Jack Skunk  she's a whopper


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 27, 2013)

Jackie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Wow!! what an awesome compliment! i feel like i'm getting the hang of this now!
> 
> The leaves are a very dark green and this is due to my heavy feeding of Dr. Repair, i have been giving her 2ml per litre the last 2 weeks to boost her carb intake, this way the leaves become less translucent and soak up more available light, This always works with the Dr.  superior stuff full of iron, mag and cal everything is buffered perfectly and is usually safe to apply in more than recommended amounts depending on quality of tap water, but this will make it a huge bonus adding things soluble enough that the plant actually stores it in its sugary membranes in the leaves giving it that darker almost black and shiny appearance! I actually trialed this stuff a while back and seen plants grown with ONLY Dr. Repair and let me tell you, there was not a thing wrong with them!!! I smoked the shit out of it! some people on a budget can make the most out of a few of the cyco numbers.... also B1 boost is great but very strong so always 1 ml.... you can smell that stuff coming through the leaves like potent vegemite similar to the floralicious but completely different with vitamins not so much minerals.
> 
> ...


The compliment is totally warranted bro  

Ok cool, ive been using Dr Repair but didnt realise i could go a bit more, ive only used it at 1mL so far, might put it up to 2mL when i start with the XL this weekend  its definitely potent stuff hey!! 

Im totally in love with your outdoor girl man, she is just stunning! She will give you some full primo outdoor smoke too!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2013)

Look at those arms! OMG it is making your indoor look small! She is going to be a winner and you are going to get soooooo high


----------



## Downinit (Feb 27, 2013)

Flower your outdoor is amazing bro!!! I love her shape man. That lady is SEXY!!! I'm never disappointed in ur grows man but, always Amazed  Outstanding my friend


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 27, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Better late than never they say  cheers for being here, and YES as if i DON'T remember!! awesome work man, colourful crop to the max, always impressive, and leaves a solid picture in my head so you got it made mate! happy to have you here for the ride!!
> 
> Just uploading some pics of the outdoor Jack Skunk  she's a whopper


Too bad we're not closer ... we could throw back some VB and cheers .. with these !


Shout out to the crew in Coolangatta !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2013)

Duuude what strain is that? That is a sexy lady too


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 27, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Duuude what strain is that? That is a sexy lady too


NO DOUBT ! That was the miss's V day bouquet ! of Purple Pineapple Express !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice man, she looks like an amazing strain!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 28, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> The compliment is totally warranted bro
> 
> Ok cool, ive been using Dr Repair but didnt realise i could go a bit more, ive only used it at 1mL so far, might put it up to 2mL when i start with the XL this weekend  its definitely potent stuff hey!!
> 
> Im totally in love with your outdoor girl man, she is just stunning! She will give you some full primo outdoor smoke too!!


I can't wait for the outdoor, hard to tell how long to go, but i'm guessing a good 3 weeks or so..... 

XL is a game changer  monitor the ph regularly but try not to adjust straight away, it takes some time to acidify all the salts so they all become soluble. Then the ph will likely buffer a little.
around 5-5.6 is perfect for the xl to do whats needed.



Mohican said:


> Look at those arms! OMG it is making your indoor look small! She is going to be a winner and you are going to get soooooo high


lol  Thanx Mo i don't think she could compare in size to your behemoths of ladies!! She is making my indoor look small for sure! 
I hope i can ride out the sweet smell of yummy oranges long enough to get her nice and mature! because it makes me just a little nervous having such a strong scent on the block lol!! i picked some leaves of today, and the smell of fresh oranges engulfed the area and i couldn't stop smelling my fingers all day! 

so strange how she looks and how she's grown soo differently from the other sister clone indoors!

Not sure what to think of the indoor, but really looking forward to having 2 completely different strains! The Amster Gold is putrid already! a stale pungent sweaty armpit stench! straaaaaaaaaaange!




Downinit said:


> Flower your outdoor is amazing bro!!! I love her shape man. That lady is SEXY!!! I'm never disappointed in ur grows man but, always Amazed  Outstanding my friend


Much appreciated  Thankyou kindly!



Robert4budz said:


> Too bad we're not closer ... we could throw back some VB and cheers .. with these !
> View attachment 2545622
> 
> Shout out to the crew in Coolangatta !


Maaaaate when i'm going that direction again soon i'm hitting you with a pm  

I could smoke that aaaaaaaaaaall day long! if it didnt intoxicate me soo much!! incredible shot, outstanding quality and potency. Off the hook!!! literally  

leave the leaves on  i couldn't bare to snip through that caked on resin! the leaves will melt you in the morning perfect for pancakes and maple syrup munchies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I can't wait for the outdoor, hard to tell how long to go, but i'm guessing a good 3 weeks or so.....
> 
> XL is a game changer  monitor the ph regularly but try not to adjust straight away, it takes some time to acidify all the salts so they all become soluble. Then the ph will likely buffer a little.
> around 5-5.6 is perfect for the xl to do whats needed.
> ...


Yeah I'm still trying to work out how long to go for my little outdoor girl too, i reckon another 2-3 weeks also  

Sweet bro, well i'll be leaving the nute solution to sit for a few hours before i sort out the pH hey! Do you know roughly how much NaOH you need to get the pH between 5-5.6?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 28, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Jackie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, you're a good farmer.


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 28, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Maaaaate when i'm going that direction again soon i'm hitting you with a pm
> 
> I could smoke that aaaaaaaaaaall day long! if it didnt intoxicate me soo much!! incredible shot, outstanding quality and potency. Off the hook!!! literally
> 
> leave the leaves on  i couldn't bare to snip through that caked on resin! the leaves will melt you in the morning perfect for pancakes and maple syrup munchies


 Sounds like you've been here before ? lol

Aaaaaallll day long ! Can't wait to see what it does in tincture ! The keif is F'n amazing  .. and shake is like trich cinnamon sugar coated. Think I've got this one dialed .. onto next project.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I'm still trying to work out how long to go for my little outdoor girl too, i reckon another 2-3 weeks also
> 
> Sweet bro, well i'll be leaving the nute solution to sit for a few hours before i sort out the pH hey! Do you know roughly how much NaOH you need to get the pH between 5-5.6?


its always hard to tell  they can have a boost of growth here and there whenever!
not much is needed, dilute a small amount and add bit by bit while feeding, it will initially burn them, but that is what its supposed to do, i get a few burnies here and there on some leaves, but its outrageous what comes next once you got the oh happening again.



lordjin said:


> Wow, you're a good farmer.


Hey there!!! I fluked this outdoor! she went mental after the re-veg! started around october last year!

Good to see you here  Your erb is insane Jin. I'd trade my left nut for a good taste  Thanx Jin!!



Robert4budz said:


> Sounds like you've been here before ? lol
> 
> Aaaaaallll day long ! Can't wait to see what it does in tincture ! The keif is F'n amazing  .. and shake is like trich cinnamon sugar coated. Think I've got this one dialed .. onto next project.


been round the place here and there, i believe the premier stateliner bus flies through 

Some awesome erb around lately and yours is RIGHT up there  yep.... dialed you do.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheers Masta  i'll be takin it real easy with the XL and NaOH hey, got things going well at the moment and really dont want to fuck things up lol!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 2, 2013)

can't sleep  update for day 11 Flowering!! She will reward me


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2013)

Look at those shiney leaves! You are killing it! Got my bag of perlite today! Need to solder some pipes and buckets for my stainless steel/smart pot hempy system today. It is going to be hot this year - A/C time


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking amazing Flowa, she's going to have some beautiful buds on her  

i did the flush on mine yesterday and added the XL  made a huge mistake when i did it though, added 25mL instead of 12.5 so i had to drain out the res and refill it! So glad i realised before it gave my girl a feed! Still having power issues though, think the power socket where my clothes dryer is faulty  

Hey Mo, cant wait to see what your system looks like  are you worried about the nutrients reacting with the metal?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2013)

Stainless tanks are used by food and chemical mfg companies. I think it will be fine - going to find out  I am more worried about temperature.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah yeah cool  

Yeah temp may be your issue hey, hope it works out well Mo, cant wait to see it


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2013)

I will try insulating the tank and putting the res in another cupbord. I will get a res chiller if it is a problem. I have some high output t5s I may use for vegging and then LED (I might get another Kessil) or 1000 watt hid (and all of the fan stuff for cooling issues). The weather is getting so hot so fast I may just go outside and build a greenhouse


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Look at those shiney leaves! You are killing it! Got my bag of perlite today! Need to solder some pipes and buckets for my stainless steel/smart pot hempy system today. It is going to be hot this year - A/C time


YeeHaa!!  She is a gorgeous strain  I tickled up the Dr. Repair this week so thats where her Dark leaves are coming from  trying to squeeze in as much food as she can handle and watching carefully. 

I had trouble finding my pots online, but maybe search for 510mm garden containers/pots if you are still worried.... Soldering stainless....  I personally don't trust the weld long term. You DO NOT want a flood in this system!! I kept trying to find solid info on this but even though it does state stainless is fine for hydroponics i do strongly recommend plastic as it is inert to liquid fertz. I used to mix garden fertilizers by hand for a nursery many years ago, they were very strict on the use of plastic there. If you really have to use the stainless tank, then perhaps atleast line it with sealed plastic, you don't want to get half way through your grow and maybe have some chemical bind itself to the steel, that could be an easy start to salt build up. I hope you don't mind my opinion!! i just really hope you get a smooth run!! starting with the right gear will take alot of guesswork out, and possible a massive headache.

1 more thing  instead of 'welding or soldering' you can still use rubber grommets on the stainless tank, but after seeing my last pump at how the inside looked..... ouch. 

Damn 1 more thing hehe..... Temperature. Yes this will be a big issue using any steel. it will slowly heat up to ambient, the res will end up being very warm without use of a chiller, but that would defeat the original purpose. Its driven me crazy trying to find the right pots Mo!! they are like $15 buks each and last forever! The cooler you can have your roots and res, the less troubles with infection or disease or any form of bacteria. warm moisture = humidity..... together is a perfect combo for root rot. 

Good luck Mo!! I hoe i can help somehow!!! I'll ask my old mentor see if he can link me to a website for the pots i just cannot remember the brand!!! and sooooo many companies make shit these days.



Mohican said:


> Stainless tanks are used by food and chemical mfg companies. I think it will be fine - going to find out  I am more worried about temperature.


Researching some more on stainless steel. It is possible to leak chrome and nickel , check this site, one of many. this is accelerated by temperature, and cleaning also ( small scratches ) Stainless steel is made up of many metals, including aluminum and scrap metal.

IT MUST BE 316 Stainless steel, if you cannot guarantee, i would be more cautious. I highly doubt a tank as such be made as the same grade stainless as a surgeons surgical blade  

Daaaaaaamn it  hate to be the bearer of bad news ey


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2013)

Do not worry FlowaMasta! The tank is not the res and the top part is a smart pot full of perlite suspended in air above the tank. 

The tank is just there for darkness and for draining the nutes back to the res. The bottom of the tank has a six inch hole that I need to use as the drain. I am soldering a stainless bowl to this hole and soldering a pipe fitting to a hole in the bowl. I found this method on a beer making site where they use stainless tanks for brewing beer. The solder is silver and it is strong. I use MAP gas to get it nice and hot!

My res is a 15 qt stainless steel soup pot with a lid. No plastic or rubber except for the pump body. Trying to avoid any BPAs and such (I wonder if there is a food grade stainless pump?). I originally wanted to use glass aquariums for the res and the grow vessel. However, I like the strength of the stainless and the ability to drill holes and solder my fittings. No leaks and no weird algae growth. Bleach and H2O2 safe all day long! Best of all - all of the parts are readily available at the hardware store.

This thing should rock! I just can't decide whether to do a quick strain and work some sativa outdoors or try my MozPoz x Mulanje Bubblegum. I also do not know whether I should try to perfect the LED grow or go with the tried and true method of HID. Decisions, decisions 

I was also toying with the Idea of just sealing the lid on the tank and growing a small plant inside with CO2 and LED. The inside is very reflective!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Do not worry FlowaMasta! The tank is not the res and the top part is a smart pot full of perlite suspended in air above the tank.
> 
> The tank is just there for darkness and for draining the nutes back to the res. The bottom of the tank has a six inch hole that I need to use as the drain. I am soldering a stainless bowl to this hole and soldering a pipe fitting to a hole in the bowl. I found this method on a beer making site where they use stainless tanks for brewing beer. The solder is silver and it is strong. I use MAP gas to get it nice and hot!
> 
> ...


you have some fantastic ideas Mo, and i love that you think outside of the box!

I also like how you are intrigued with the LED method, which ofcourse i'm keen to see more of, finding the right lighting kit with enough output will probably be the task 

I would also use replaceable feed and return lines without a doubt, the most important factor between each grow is making sure everything is as clean as new to make the most of it, I've seen the inside of people feed lines after i ask them, 'have they ever changed them? or clean them?' I've been grossed out too many times, and that slimy residue that builds up on the inside....... no amount of safe chemicals can bring them to new and clean levels.

As to why i user replaceable lines/pumps/airstones etc so my list is usually cheap and easy to gather each time.

You sound like you love to get your hands into all aspects 

Oh, there is food grade pumps, but when you are working with chemicals such as these that is irrelevant  as long as she seals up, its one of those things you gotta replace each 2-3 grows. They DO all where out/become faulty over time. Naturally these chemicals are corrosive, oxidizing and also some are acidic in nature which can break down even earth toughest elements


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 4, 2013)

_*Update on my indoor, day 12 flowering AND CRANKING!!!!

Ofcourse i couldn't forget my outdoor monster! Its real, even though i cannot believe my own eyes.*_































Indoor Amsterdam Gold Day 12 flowering.

















































She maybe alot smaller than my usual monsters indoors, being limited with only 21 days vegging


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2013)

That outdoor is going to be a big trim job - believe me - I have the scars to prove it (mental scars hehe).

Look at those colas fill out! I count at least 14 large mains - wow!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2013)

Im with Mo, going to be a monster trim job lol. But going to be so worth it for you bro  

Damn that Amsterdam Gold is looking beautiful, you'll get some nice solid colas on her too!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> That outdoor is going to be a big trim job - believe me - I have the scars to prove it (mental scars hehe).
> 
> Look at those colas fill out! I count at least 14 large mains - wow!





eastcoastmo said:


> Im with Mo, going to be a monster trim job lol. But going to be so worth it for you bro
> 
> Damn that Amsterdam Gold is looking beautiful, you'll get some nice solid colas on her too!!


Thanx guys!! 

You are right Mo  its more like 30-40 large!  There was alot of branches that i snapped on purpose as they were growing to the sky so that will account for a few more massive ones. , but alot of the plant is un-viewable from 1 side.... the side that i take pics from is actually the side  so you can imagine it being pretty much even over the canopy, That doesn't make it feel any easier though lol!! Yeah i don't know how i'm going to trim it.... driving me insane!
The biggest section of the plant is opposite the fence, some are very hard to predict sizes since it was re-vegged they go riiiiiight down..... ridiculous. some are growing sideways and i think they may be the largest. 

I can't touch 90% of the plant at the moment, it's just too hard to get to. I've made it very difficult to access even for myself. I remember when i trimmed all re-growth back, i was on my back in the dirt and ants and other filthy crap lol, couldn't see anything really, and basically went by feel it took me a loooooong time to get her to her healthy stock now  I can't forget to water her, and she takes food like no tomorrow. 

Her shear size now and accessibility leaves me wondering if there might be some stuff getting mouldy or covered up..... but i'm probably worrying about nothing. Jack looks after herself she just needs major taming as she's a wild beast in this climate. 

I must admit she might look neat now, but i tipped soooo many tips before she flowered.... so i had to be a very rough dude to get her looking like a big sexy skirt of budz


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha LOL about the big skirt of hefty buds 

Whatever you did bro, you did it well and all the effort will be worth it in the end


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Flowa, do you by chance have any tricks to stop pH swings? This week, with the XL ive been adding pH down to my res twice a day to keep the pH in the 5.4-5.6 range. Ive been checking in the morning and its 5.9 so i use some pH down and then in the arvo i check it again and its back up to 5.9 again, is this normal when using the XL or cyco in general?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 6, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, do you by chance have any tricks to stop pH swings? This week, with the XL ive been adding pH down to my res twice a day to keep the pH in the 5.4-5.6 range. Ive been checking in the morning and its 5.9 so i use some pH down and then in the arvo i check it again and its back up to 5.9 again, is this normal when using the XL or cyco in general?


Yeah man, while using XL it can swing a little way, make sure you are rinsing your ph meter thoroughly, and re-calibrate in buffer fluid if needed. You may have added a little too much ph 'up' which may increase the res temp slightly and dilute the salts, not a problem, just keep an eye on it watch it carefully you will notice a dramatic drop in the res level soon. The XL helps breakdown all the acidic salts and make them available as good usable food and easily absorbed into the leaves.

 good work Easty!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah sweet brother, i'd say that's what has happened, may have gone over board with the KOH! My baby has had a LOT if water already man, had to top up with pH'd water yesterday  

Thanks heaps for your help bro, really appreciate it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry man another question..would you see a problem with me flushing this weekend and putting her back to flower? Or do you reckon I should run the last week of beg nutes before doing it? Im afraid if i wait another week to put her back she'll get too big, that XL stuff is ridiculous  my girl has now filled out about 2/3 of the tent and with the stretch i reckon she'll be right on the soze i want...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 6, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry man another question..would you see a problem with me flushing this weekend and putting her back to flower? Or do you reckon I should run the last week of beg nutes before doing it? Im afraid if i wait another week to put her back she'll get too big, that XL stuff is ridiculous  my girl has now filled out about 2/3 of the tent and with the stretch i reckon she'll be right on the soze i want...


not a problemo  
I'm trying to goto your link and my pc keeps shutting down!? issue my end i think anywayz because i can't see your pic.. i'll keep trying!! XL will boost things for the next week but after that is usually time to promote flowering, and the transition in this system is uniquely fast. Flowers stretch less in my opinion.
I wanna see her!!! Piiiiiiiics!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey man,

Yeah i just clicked the link and seems to work, not sure what's goin on!! 

OK cool, well I'll do the flush on the weekend and try push it the extra week, she's doubled again in the last few days, here she is at day 22  








Do you reckon I could push it another week? I was originally going to put her back on saturday next week so if you reckon I can push her to then I'll give it a go


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 7, 2013)

Push it  push it real good  looking nice and dark green there Easty 

Check my outdoor girl! Its raining soooo much at the moment...... daaaaaaaaaaamn hope she's mould resistant!
















































Now the Spider has shed itself!! sometime today!?











She's been flowering since the end of January. Not long to go!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 7, 2013)

Alllright man, I'll push it real good salt 'n peppa styleee  

Wow, damn you take some wicked pics bro, they always look so nice hey  

Your girl is looking magnificent Flowa, i reckon you still have till April before she finishes hey, I'm not seeing any dying pistils yet! Even my little outdoor girl still has maybe 2 weeks hey


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 7, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alllright man, I'll push it real good salt 'n peppa styleee
> 
> Wow, damn you take some wicked pics bro, they always look so nice hey
> 
> Your girl is looking magnificent Flowa, i reckon you still have till April before she finishes hey, I'm not seeing any dying pistils yet! Even my little outdoor girl still has maybe 2 weeks hey


LOL  Legend!

Thanx for the photo compliments man, i try my best, always loved photography. 
There is some pistils starting to die off now, I just didn't really get in there deep, the middle section of the plant is quite mature, already some nice colour with leaves dying off, the outside colas seem to be pushing longer maybe due to the shading i'm giving her, which allows the light to catch the tips and give them an hour or so longer, so anything low on the plant is nearly done in my books, a bit more swelling to do yet, but i won't go crazy long on her, i actually found what looks to be the start of a seed flower on the tip of 1 bud. Checked thoroughly over the plant and found no pollen sacks but will watch carefully now. Cause That gives me the feeling things are nearly done.

Jack is ALWAYS a fast finisher indoors so i'm guessing she will thicken dramatically in the next week. Only the calyxs have to swell now, they have grown but need to ripen. I won't harvest the entire plant, i will leave some to go loooooong and ripe  I just can't stand the stress of how much she stinks. I can smell her around the block now easily!  and while raining today buds were mere inches from the ground.

maybe 2 weeks........ but geeeeeez the smell!!!! Someone else will want a taste soon!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 7, 2013)

No worries bro  i might have to hit you up for some tips on getting better photos hey lol

Ah sweet man, i guess you know your plant and strain better than anyone else hey! She is definitely one fine specimen  another 2 weeks and she'll be thick as!! I can imagine you'd be getting stressed about the smell too, skunk strains are always a bit hard to keep from smelling and unfortunately there is now odor control outside. Maybe thats something someone could try and make, an organice odour control spray


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweeet Flo!!!! Your outdoory is starting to crank it on.  Always enjoy checking out your sublime photography!!!


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 7, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Here we are!!! Day 34, Put my dual spec son-t agro lamp in, no more 2nd HPS as to keep temps and stress down while the dual spec lamp kranks the trichs out!!! You may be able to see the colour change just from my pics alone. I also have 3 babies that are already rooted growing slowly and really healthy, the 1 in the middle was a clone off a broken clone after i dropped the orange pot and nearly lost 6 of them. The bigger 2 are in the running for the throne
> 
> Day 34 Flowering. Oh my aren't we getting big already!!! super heavy medium dense colas. Man oh man i think i've done it again. Enjoy erb lovers!!!


Hey flowa, as per fucking usual, im loving the updates and the Amsterdam is looking sexy 

Just got a couple of questions i was hoping you could answer...

- I've got 2 seedlings that are about a 8 days old. How long would you recommend keeping them in a small planter (like yours above) before moving them to the hempy bucket to vegg?

- I'm gonna experiment this round with a setup like yours... Would you recommend 2x 30l buckets running of a single 80L res?

Any advice would be much appreciated.... cheers


----------



## Robert4budz (Mar 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> That outdoor is going to be a big trim job - believe me - I have the scars to prove it (mental scars hehe).!


My thoughts exactly ! LoL but sooo worth it later


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Flowa, I'm looking to try and make some bubble hash out of my kief this time and im wondering what size bags you use? I can get a 5 pack of different sizes but unsure if i have to use them all or just one size...i know you've explained it in this thread but i cant find the post..


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 12, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Hey flowa, as per fucking usual, im loving the updates and the Amsterdam is looking sexy
> 
> Just got a couple of questions i was hoping you could answer...
> 
> ...


Hey echelon, Thanx for the compliments! 

first off i'd keep little clones growing no longer than 8-10 weeks providing you regularly check the roots making sure there is no rot, and this can only be maintained with regular and consistent waterings. I try not to let the roots go through the separator dish inside the pot so the roots don't sit in any stagnant water. I water every day and grow them slowly providing only the minimal amount of food about every 3rd or weekly feed. As i use perlite this will and does dry out fast, so i add some extra hydroton to the mix and this keeps it wet for atleast 1 day in hot weather. I also submerge 80% of the rockwool cube to keep it nice and wet. At this point tracer root are fine to play with and are more resistant to fungus and you grow more tracer roots with more water. Less water = the fluffy root hairs you may know of which is the condition coming from optimum medium conditioning. Tracer roots are like the tap root coming from a seedling, they are waiting to be placed in their medium and will grow slowly and surely, but ONLY under the right circumstances. 
I say 8-10 weeks as i'm only using a 13 watt fluro with those 2 clones you seen in the previous pic u showed of mine i grew them with 2 gro-lux tubes a 3000k and 5000k both suited for a good balance. of energy for growth. They won't grow your plant entirely. they are JUST enough for 2 small plants for that time in my opinion. I kept the tubes close as possible to maintain shallow bushy growth while implementing LST and a single top snip at about week 5.

2 pots with 1 res doesn't make enough sense to me, I would use 2 res's while having the 2 joined by another hose so they stay at an even level, but a feed pump in each res traveling to a different plant. If you have 1 res, my theory tells me and from many visual experiences from mates i have seen 2 plants with 1 res always seems to have 1 plant much stronger, unless the root system is in the same res, 1 is going to feed differently. When calculating nutrients this is always based on 1 plant, _*unless*_ you are using a tub for aeorponics, or the roots from ALL plants are in the same container.
Not saying you can't but seen the results too many times to think coincidence. 



Robert4budz said:


> My thoughts exactly ! LoL but sooo worth it later


yes, yes.... i'm not looking forward to that part, but its soon! i'm stinking out my block to the max. + I'm sick of sleeping in the backyard lol The tents fine, but my king size mattress is hard to beat. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, I'm looking to try and make some bubble hash out of my kief this time and im wondering what size bags you use? I can get a 5 pack of different sizes but unsure if i have to use them all or just one size...i know you've explained it in this thread but i cant find the post..


I bought a 4 bag kit, and make killa hash  I got the 20, 73, 120 and the 220 for the first wash bag, and the 73 micron gives A grade full melt with the taste that only a grower could love.... and gets to  You won't find a better way to make hash, its a superior way beats dry ice by a mile.

Amsterdam gold!! day 20 flowering.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

She is very beautiful FlowaMasta! What does she smell like?

How is the outdoor girl doing?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy shit Flowa they are massive buds already! You're going to have some massive buds on her  

Cheers for the info on the bags too, will see if i can find the 4 pack otherwise its a 5 pack  cant wait to make some out of the sugar leaf!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> She is very beautiful FlowaMasta! What does she smell like?
> 
> How is the outdoor girl doing?


Thankyou Mo! the indoor smells of sweet candy lollies!?? very strange! I don't really smell her until i walk away from the tent, as i hit the fresh air of the house in the hallway the smell fills my head and lungs. VERY different from that which my mate has been growing! I can't wait to call him soon and ask him to come over. He NEEDS to see this. Even my Vigor is annihilating his in comparison. Least of all i'm REALLY impressed with her structure, she takes up very little room and still maintains a spread out uniform growth. Makes me wish i had that extra week veg! I'll be smoking this like a trooper  I can't wait for either the outdoor or the indoor! Great to have something different from both worlds. 

Does the indoor look sativa to you at all Mo? Or do you think the indica cross is more dominant? would love to get the sattie buzz from her  frosting up already is a great sign to me.

The outdoor is going spectacular!! I cant go outside right now but will get some nice pics tonight. She will be ready in a week or so!!
cheers Mo great to see you here again  



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit Flowa they are massive buds already! You're going to have some massive buds on her
> 
> Cheers for the info on the bags too, will see if i can find the 4 pack otherwise its a 5 pack  cant wait to make some out of the sugar leaf!!


LOL  they do look massive i suppose. A big shock to both my lady and I... fast transition, fast bud growth.... all is looking promising, but keeping in mind this strain did go dodgy at my mates house turning to seed in flower. I'm being careful with nutes, but feeding heavy up front and then diluting with ice each day. I haven't been topping up with nutes at all this run in flower.

The 5 bag kit will be 1 better  and you can filter out more contaminants or maybe get another grade of hash, all in all, Fresh frozen trim makes the best flavoured melt hash closest to the shellite extraction in taste and potency. mix for a short time to get the purest ofcourse, and the more frosty the better! The idea is to knock the round glandular type trichome heads off, after looking under scope you can see the stalk can easily remain on the bud and only knocking off the head with only a minor effort in stirring. Go too hard and you risk making it green and leaching out unwanted stuff. I always do a quality run first then i stir the crap out of it to get the most out of it all. the last batch will always be lesser in grade you will notice with the colour changes. Blonde/white froth = best  Check out Matt Rize youtube vids, or subcools, i used a bit of both guys methods. It doesn't take long to make it an art


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2013)

Sweeeeeet bro i can't wait hey  

Put my girl back to flower today otherwise she'll take up too much of the tent and lose circulation, god i hope she goes ok from here! I'll post up a pic once i get on the computer


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2013)

Here she is today on day 1 of flower man  i probably couldve pushed her but since its first time in hydro using this tent and setup, thought it be best to take it easy..still nice and green too


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 13, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here she is today on day 1 of flower man  i probably couldve pushed her but since its first time in hydro using this tent and setup, thought it be best to take it easy..still nice and green too


Awesome!!!!! goin hard with the scrog  sweeeeeeeeet! checked the outdoor before........ what a monster. She wants to keep growing!! still poppin white hairs out!! some colas are like footballs. Insane


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 13, 2013)

cheers flowa for the help and taking the time, much appreciated... amsterdams looking great, she's really put on some weight!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Awesome!!!!! goin hard with the scrog  sweeeeeeeeet! checked the outdoor before........ what a monster. She wants to keep growing!! still poppin white hairs out!! some colas are like footballs. Insane


Thanks man, going pretty well so far! I'm LOVING these cyco nutes hey, pure gold! I'll post up a pic of the sugar haze tomorrow too, she's finally starting to thicken right up  i also managed to get some pollen sacks on the sugar haze clone i was spraying with CS too so keen to seed up a branch on my NLxBB baby and see how it goes! 

Sounds like your outdoor girl is just a beast man, i can only imagine how stinky she is too lol. Another 1-2 weeks and she'll be humungous


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2013)

Been a while!! Here she is!!

Amsterdam Gold!!! Day 24 flowering. I'm stoked. She's catching upto the outdoor!!! you beauty!!!!  will she overtake!??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow man she's incredible hey, beautiful looking strain  

Man seed companies should be paying you to grow and show off their strains, they always look so damn perfect lol


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man she's incredible hey, beautiful looking strain
> 
> Man seed companies should be paying you to grow and show off their strains, they always look so damn perfect lol


Thanx Easty  I only really noticed last night ey, she reminds me of banana peels, not just the weird leaf curl ( not heat induced i assure you with fan cooled hood and 28 degree tent ) the smell is really weird. NEVER have i come across such a scent. It looks nothing like when my mate grows it, i'm really shocked at her stretch session during flowering! The 2 main colas are atleast 20 inches long easily over an ounce worth on each  yeah man i'm lost!! this seems very out of the ordinary. Already blitzed passed the outdoor in terms of resin output, but a different all together plant. I got told ' Good LUCK! ' well cheerz to the dude that gave it to me! 
I'm also really impressed with the quality nutrient from Dutch Masters Gold Range, I gave it a go just for veg, and had one of my healthiest and best turn rounds, especially for a limited 21 days veg time. The Base from Dutchies was not as strong as Cyco's, but gave equally fast/lush growth, remembering that what you put into your plant during veg, helps feed her during flowering  

Even though i have no comparison for Amsterdam Gold for cyco vs Dutch masters, something tells me they are both great, perhaps Dutchies stuff is more gentle on the plant using a less aggressive ppm level.

Lol on the seed company idea  funny man!, they do usually look nice i must agree, its all the camera really, maybe i have a keen eye sometimes for angles and colours, but the camera does whatever you want, easily the smartest piece of technology i've managed to learn how to use! Awesome camera the samsung WB150F, in perfect lighting macro it will focus 2 cm away from the lense in 4320 x 3240 pixels per inch! But thanx man! I dare say it has a mile to do with genetics, added bonus having an awesome mentor 

Man am i stoned. Whats with this crazy weather!? Hot cold hot cold..... as long as it doesn't rain i'll stay in a good mood! These huge heads do not want to get wet. Some have got to be 150 grams wet!! I might not be stretching that guess


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn bro, she sounds like a real gem, awesome score on your part hey  she is just so healthy and those colas are as thick as anything  an ounce a cola is amazing lol, ive only ever seen it on outdoor plants so im hanging to see how much you get out of them if they are that big already  

I've also been told by other that the dutch master gold nute line is good too, my mate at the hydro shop has always said it works well and he uses it himself. Its also a lot damn cheaper than the cyco range haha. Are you using the same line for flowering as well?

I must look into one of the samsung cameras like yours too, im using a dlsr but just cant seem to get a close up macro shot to work. I'll have to do some more reading i reckon as im sure one of the two lenses i have should be able to do the job, jesus its a $1500 camera for gods sake lol!

this weather has got me buggered man, i guess its just telling us that autumn is on its way  i dont mind the cooler temps as it helps keep my tent that little bit cooler


----------



## thenugget (Mar 16, 2013)

your not wrong about the weather man up and down all the time hot in the morning raining and cold in the arvo! well done on your grow mate you fucking know how to grow weed thats for sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, she sounds like a real gem, awesome score on your part hey  she is just so healthy and those colas are as thick as anything  an ounce a cola is amazing lol, ive only ever seen it on outdoor plants so im hanging to see how much you get out of them if they are that big already
> 
> I've also been told by other that the dutch master gold nute line is good too, my mate at the hydro shop has always said it works well and he uses it himself. Its also a lot damn cheaper than the cyco range haha. Are you using the same line for flowering as well?
> 
> ...


I have been very lucky all round  

I think the outdoor has some oz colas on her she's leaning alot more now, swelling fast!! i'll post pics shortly tonight depending on how bent this next cone gets me! But yeah, i'm truly shocked at the indoor, they look like witches hats! perfectly formed pointy colas. That's a first for me too 

I'm impressed with Dutch Masters , however i only had the grow A+B was given to me, and recommended. Ofcourse i had seen his quality bud which sealed the deal for me. I should have bought the Bloom and there's another add on side but i can't remember what it was called!? ahh add.27 good stuff i hear. The smell has come through in veg and has gotten me excited. My mates erb was deeeeeeelicious  white widow i believe. He owes me a clone too 



thenugget said:


> your not wrong about the weather man up and down all the time hot in the morning raining and cold in the arvo! well done on your grow mate you fucking know how to grow weed thats for sure.


Thanx man! I appreciate that  hopefully about 1 week for the big stuff on the outdoor, i'm pushing it only because the smell is changing to a funky skunky smell and i cant go without that! maybe the weather change brought on the skunk!? either way she's on the water now and her leaves are dying fast.

I really think most of my good luck with growing dank comes down to obsession and fluke! gotta love ya ladies too  they always reward with a bit of care and devotion

A few more backyard sleeps yet


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice bro, cant wait to see how fat this outdoor girl of yours is hey  

Good info on the dutch master too man, cheers for sharing!! Your current grow is a perfect example of how good they are too  
Sounds like a real keeper strain too, i'll be interested to hear how she smokes and tastes too. 

Damn man, I'd love to watch you grow a white widow, that would be unreal. They are stunning plants and done the way you do it would be High Times worthy lol


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 18, 2013)

I told you you were an internet celebrity brah, I must be following you!.... Farm is dead... I like this thread alot better anyways! just read through like 30 pages, couldn't finish it though. You use the Cyco Xl on the gold this run meh? -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice bro, cant wait to see how fat this outdoor girl of yours is hey
> 
> Good info on the dutch master too man, cheers for sharing!! Your current grow is a perfect example of how good they are too
> Sounds like a real keeper strain too, i'll be interested to hear how she smokes and tastes too.
> ...


She's swelling like a pregnant chick  Unusually i have a high ratio of amber trichs happening!? Not many Calyxs to swell now, a majority of the plant is nice and firm, the nugs have a good greasy appeal to them and a not bad leaf to bud ratio. I will have quite a problem manicuring this plant, i certainly won't be doing it on the night i harvest. any touching these buds while they are fresh, fills the area with a strong smell of skunk  so i'm going to have to let them rest for a couple of days so they lose a bit of moisture and i'll slowly clean them up 1 cola at a time  it will also allow me to contain any bugs that i might bring in, which i will set up fly traps and sticky traps for. No way i'm making this smell worse than it already does. I goto sleep and i can smell it through my pillow ( i am outside in a tent, but still ) My senses have been over loaded and i just can't wait for her to fully ripen! her smell is getting there, i can tell. Its funny, the side of the plant i never EVER get too is more mature than the rest of the plant as it gets the early morning sun as it rises and Hits that section first. 

On the white widow, My first grow might of been white widow. A huge chance of it as the guy i got it off was quite up there with strains and always loved the over-seas seeds. many people said it looked like white widow, some thought afghan skunk. A mate cloned it, and played around creating his own hybrid and is still pulling awesome erb with it, but its no longer around the same as how i had it first round.



Oo S0uP oO said:


> I told you you were an internet celebrity brah, I must be following you!.... Farm is dead... I like this thread alot better anyways! just read through like 30 pages, couldn't finish it though. You use the Cyco Xl on the gold this run meh? -S0uP


lol  eeeeeeyyyyy SouP welcome to the RIU setting! a little different from the farm, less resolution pics.... hang around  a few trying the flowa method  getting more people growing less plants, and bigger to produce fatter, larger buds! I'm seeing less people grow a 1x1 metre tent and filling it with 20 plants lol it just doesn't seem even fun to me that way, i like it when everything looks like it could collapse at any moment 

Like this for instance...... yes.... yes i know there is buds there hanging upside down.... i cant get to them. i wish them all the best of luck !!!! That goes for everyone at RIU also  

thanx for being here everyone!! enjoy my thread!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

She is still packing on the weight! How is the weather?


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice Flo!!! She is really putting it on now. Should be another week at most?? I'd come help ya trim n stink up the neighborhood if I lived closer hah Peace!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

They finish slower outdoors. Just watch - they will double in size and start falling over


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> She is still packing on the weight! How is the weather?


Morning, or should i say Good Afternoon  or goodnight lol ?

You bet Mo! right when i think she's finished swelling, out pop another layer of white hairs and more bud growth!!!??
The weather is awesome, and averaging 30 degrees celcius! I've noticed she isn't taking on as much water even though the weather is hot. I wasn't aware the outdoor plants did this, i certainly haven't grown one this big thats for sure!!

I think because she re-vegged through daylight savings I think it gave her a huge adantage to start flowering. I'm thinking she's more sensitive to light hours outdoors, and that gives that countdown of hours in a day so it can produce more bud sites for longer before actual flower set as arrived



Shaggn said:


> Very nice Flo!!! She is really putting it on now. Should be another week at most?? I'd come help ya trim n stink up the neighborhood if I lived closer hah Peace!!!


I rekon you're about right  that pic was a few days old, Judging by her smell i dare say she's close 



Mohican said:


> They finish slower outdoors. Just watch - they will double in size and start falling over


Oh she's done that!! lol... i got buds leaning sideways upside down, i'll be out there again to make sure none are touching  its a mess, the weather is quite frosty in the morning, and its showing small amounts of colour  
I think she tripled in size  I dried a small sample bud and it was 10 grams, if i average that over each cola..... eeegggghhhh i hate to think. Where am i going to hang/dry this!!! lol i better get organised


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

I broke down and bought some drying racks  

Yeah they stop drinking as much when the fan leaves stop growing. They will start to yellow and die and the buds will just keep getting thicker and frostier. Even when the outside girls were dying they were still popping out new white hairs and frosting up. If the weather had stayed hot I think I could have seen double the weight I got.

This dying bud has a new set of white hairs popping out. This super soil really keeps them growing (in a 7 gallon fabric smart pot):








Let her go till she looks like she is dying and see what you get!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinking she will weigh out more than I previously thought!! Gorgeous lady to say the least. You're going to need a room to dry her out as she looks like she will take up quite a bit of space


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks Like more than a week to me.... Jeez maybe if you could get some better pics!  Seriously though it does look to be a little bit farther. Do you ever use a scope flowa or is it always intuition??? Either way it seems to work out! -S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm with Shagn, I reckon my tip of a lb may be a bit of an understatement, she is absolutely monsterous  

Sounds like she is definitely on her way to ripening though man, unusual that you have so many amber trics already too, mine went from being 70% milky and 30% clear to 70% milky and 30% amber in a few days  i bet the smell is making you full paranoid too dude, its just so hard to hide hey haha. I'd leave yours at least another week dude, maybe even 2 or until it gets a bit colder...see how much weight she stacks on  

Very impressive Dr Greenthumb, you got this shit well and truly sorted


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I broke down and bought some drying racks
> 
> Yeah they stop drinking as much when the fan leaves stop growing. They will start to yellow and die and the buds will just keep getting thicker and frostier. Even when the outside girls were dying they were still popping out new white hairs and frosting up. If the weather had stayed hot I think I could have seen double the weight I got.
> 
> ...


Thanx Mo!  love your input! I will keep your thoughts into consideration ofcourse  Its hard when i feel soo nervous at the same time. I feel fine growing indoors, but this..... outside!? waaaaaaaay too much bud to have in a rental backyard. I'm not sure i will leave her that long, have done in the past with a few select plants and i found the slightly earlier stuff is more of a buzz and the effect seems to last longer, i am a true believer of harvesting when a majority of trichs are milky, very few amber. I don't have many clear trichs but still a few baby ones here and there and more than enough amber already. My little theory has taught me that trichomes still mature after harvesting. This plant seemed to have ripened from the centre out, or rather the lower stuff first thus the inside of the buds are nice and developed, very close to filling in. My sample bud looks delicious i will take a pic when fully dried. It was a 50 gram fresh sample about 5 days ago, and its at about 12 grams now off the stem snipped down.
I think she will be gorgeous by Friday, maybe sunday. The nugs all feel nice and tight more than they look up close even. She has that strong ripe aroma which keeps me from handling her too much! Not many strains should take more than 8 weeks to flower. And i seen the start of flower pistils at around 25th January. which puts her at about 60 days flowering on monday next week. Hard to think straight.



Shaggn said:


> I'm thinking she will weigh out more than I previously thought!! Gorgeous lady to say the least. You're going to need a room to dry her out as she looks like she will take up quite a bit of space


what was your previous guess? I'm guessing around 500 grams atleast, surely! Yes drying room is going to be an issue. But more so the smell. I can't use my spare carbon filter as its currently helping a 2nd keep the indoor smell down! What am i doing..... I'm organized but not really 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Looks Like more than a week to me.... Jeez maybe if you could get some better pics!  Seriously though it does look to be a little bit farther. Do you ever use a scope flowa or is it always intuition??? Either way it seems to work out! -S0uP


How much longer would you be saying? I'm not going for a dramatic yield, just going for ultimate in potency and flavour. Its similar to how my indoor jack flowered the 2nd time, she kept wanting to throw out more new white hairs. I honestly think its the weather, just trying to keep her growing. I assure all of you she is more done than she looks. I upload my pics to select the goodies and always wonder why it doesn't quite show what the eye does... I haven't even taken pics from the other side of the plant yet, the side that gets full sun. shit passed out!! this post took half the day oops 

oh yeah, edit : i don't need to use a scope, my camera is plenty enough. RIU pic quality is dismal at best, these pics showing 200-300kb, the originals are more like 6-7mb each. Zoom is not an issue i just need better lighting and positioning  I need a new tripod cause i somehow (stoned) left it at a lookout somewhere and forgot about it! I'm so used to doing it freehand, but lately my luck hasn't been the best with photos!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

I know what you mean. My Mr Goo 2 years ago had me so paranoid and I cut it down in August. I swear there were 5 different people that had to go in my back yard that August - gas, electric, phone... And it smelled so strong! Last year fixed the pool electrical (ran 220 volt). I had to tie up some branches so he could work  

I do not know whether Indica plants drop fan leaves when they are finishing but the Sativa lost almost all of its fan leaves before it finished. I thought it had a disease until all of the different plantings in different soils and different exposure to bugs were showing the same trait. The leaves would just turn yellow and drop off!

I had a big black seed back in 1980 that grew with great vigor and had star shaped 5 point leaves right off the bat. I never got to see them finish and I have never seen that type of seed again. It was about this same time that most of the herb was seedless so I did not see many seeds. I have been searching for info on these seeds and I finally found a reference book from 1981 that gives seed descriptions of the strains of the time and it states that Hindu Kush was know to be the strain that had large black seeds.

The seed progression, as I witnessed it was - 75-78 the seeds were all solid beige (Colombian), then they started to get darker and had spots 78-79, then stripes 79-80, then the dark part was covering more of the seed and there was the black ones 1980. Mostly after that time the seeds that I saw had the spotted look.

Wow - that was a tangent ha ha


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I know what you mean. My Mr Goo 2 years ago had me so paranoid and I cut it down in August. I swear there were 5 different people that had to go in my back yard that August - gas, electric, phone... And it smelled so strong! Last year fixed the pool electrical (ran 220 volt). I had to tie up some branches so he could work
> 
> I do not know whether Indica plants drop fan leaves when they are finishing but the Sativa lost almost all of its fan leaves before it finished. I thought it had a disease until all of the different plantings in different soils and different exposure to bugs were showing the same trait. The leaves would just turn yellow and drop off!
> 
> ...


Wow indeed  thankyou Mo! nice funny story. Love that you had to tie branches up for tech man to work  what was he thinking!? he must of been in heaven. You know he wouldn't of gone to sleep after seeing that. Thats like seeing a hot naked goddess with 3 breasts!
Don't get me wrong, there are many leaves dying off and going yellow, some have gone dead dead and dropped off themselves! I'm thinking i may have given her a good dosing of food which got her along a bit perhaps. I'm shocked to see a plant this size in a 320mm 36 litre pot. This has got to be pushing the roots to the max. I'm going to check out the outdoor soon!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

We had a nice chat about it - what kind it was, why it didn't smell (showed him the stem rub smell that smelled like Old Spice), how big it was, how do you know when it is done... He has done electrical work for us before and he is a really nice humble guy that does great electrical work. It was such a funny sight with him pushing colas out of his way to get to the pool pump 

People here in SoCal tend to be pretty chill about the whole MJ scene. Don't get me wrong though, there are still plenty of narcs too!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking real close at those pics, I would say 10-15 Days.... The tops are still stacking on white hairs (I know this is not a truly accurate way to tell when the plant is absolutely ripe), but we can agree its a rough estimate on maturity,and as far as I can tell she still wants to give you more. As you said, trichomes (and the whole plant really) is still alive and aging after the cull so may be on the near side of 12 but still... -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> We had a nice chat about it - what kind it was, why it didn't smell (showed him the stem rub smell that smelled like Old Spice), how big it was, how do you know when it is done... He has done electrical work for us before and he is a really nice humble guy that does great electrical work. It was such a funny sight with him pushing colas out of his way to get to the pool pump
> 
> People here in SoCal tend to be pretty chill about the whole MJ scene. Don't get me wrong though, there are still plenty of narcs too!


Thats awesome  i would of had a camera setup lol, what a thing to remember! did you have any peeps looking over your fence? having a sniff? surely to other people it smelt more than the average plant! especially your living jungle lol!



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Looking real close at those pics, I would say 10-15 Days.... The tops are still stacking on white hairs (I know this is not a truly accurate way to tell when the plant is absolutely ripe), but we can agree its a rough estimate on maturity,and as far as I can tell she still wants to give you more. As you said, trichomes (and the whole plant really) is still alive and aging after the cull so may be on the near side of 12 but still... -S0uP


I understand where you're coming from, I won't get away with that long. Monday next week will be the ultimate in pushing the boundaries in both maturity and safety here, This smell is very obvious even walking past my house! Also from what i've seen from Jack growing her through and through She ripens from the bottom up of the buds. The white hairs you see up top will recede in mere days they are what little flowers there is to swell. All the bottom stuff has stopped growing, and i got a damn right mess in there of dead leaves. I also am leaving all buds to sit and rest for 2-3 days before i trim ANYTHING off. This further enhances flavour and appearance in my opinion and also slows down the shrinking and lets the bud keep its shape while protecting the trichomes and slows down the rate of degradation, allowing the buds to naturally air out the moisture with the leaves can be a bonus, plus i can't see me making bubble hash with outdoor. Too many contaminants like dust and dirt... so i'll trim near dry and make a nice Brownie mix. I got my nice Amsterdam Gold for quality bubble  I'll get a pic up of the outdoor early sample shortly, just snapped a few. Can barely tell its early.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2013)

I gotta learn to charge the camera!!! the thing last for weeks and weeks then all of a sudden i realize it runs on a battery lol Pics of outdoor plant will be tomoz  But i got a few samples of 1 medium size cola. It is an early sample. I just want to see if i dosed her too hard with nutes.... The last tiny sample i had was smooth and had a great kick to it considering it was such an early immature bud. So this is getting closer to the taste i'm after. Doesn't look quite like indoor Jack but I think the Big Colas are going to keep me VERY HAPPY for a LOOOOOOOONG time!!! I've also rarely had the opportunity to grow both indoors and out at the same time. I just looooooove Ganja  

Don't knock it too hard lol, this is a early sample...... I would like to see more resin, but this bud was leaning on the shade cloth, and was getting no light whatsoever. Nearly fully dried, only lost bit over half a gram in the last day.


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks nice and tasty to me. Plus natural environment in no way is going to be as good as the Flowamasta's environment!!!!  

Tried to +rep you, still have to spread more around...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2013)

Agree with Shaggn again (got to stop doin this hahaha), that's nice lookin bud man! Id be stoked with that


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks pretty frosty to me! Can't wait to see the big colas when you harvest. You can still make bubble with outdoor. Just rinse it well. 
When do you sleep?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2013)

Shaggn said:


> Looks nice and tasty to me. Plus natural environment in no way is going to be as good as the Flowamasta's environment!!!!
> 
> Tried to +rep you, still have to spread more around...


I dunno bout that  I reckon this outdoor is going to kick ass  this sample stuff just knocked my mrs out lol, and i'm feeling nicely heavily sedated! alot more kick than i had first thought for early stuff! needs a little more fresh water to help smooth the taste out and a little while to fully ripen  We'll see how time goes, i'll try my best to hold out! its not a patience thing its a smelly neighborhood thing 

Thaaaaanx Shagz



eastcoastmo said:


> Agree with Shaggn again (got to stop doin this hahaha), that's nice lookin bud man! Id be stoked with that


Thanx you too Easty! yeah i'm very happy for a small taste, and gives me a rough idea on what to expect in yield. I opened the other side of the shade cloth today and cleaned the cloth down, and had a quick look, it sucks cause when i'm checkin my plant its smack in line with the neighbors watchin from one of their windows. Damn they are nice people, they even got the incense out again this year  how thoughtful  LOL



Mohican said:


> Looks pretty frosty to me! Can't wait to see the big colas when you harvest. You can still make bubble with outdoor. Just rinse it well.
> When do you sleep?


I'll give that a go then Mo  I suppose it will be smokable and i made bubble with the last ganja trim, and then i made butter with the same leftovers and it was the best i'd EVER made!!
Sleep happens when i pass out on oil at around 4-5am. Then my better half is up to do the outdoor rounds. I'm sleeping in a tent at the moment outside, well not right now, but you get the drift... I feel alot more comfortable sleeping next to my plant than have some punk maybe sniff it out and happen to jump my 5 foot fence and take a branch. That branch will get me fu#$$# over as they would be back for more. But they might need 3-4 guys lol jk i got sensors also but the need to be safe comes with being awake when most arent at present.
Weed keeps you up if you have small doses now and then, but have a big steamer, and nitey night.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 19, 2013)

The thought of you sittin out there in a tent, smoking a bowl, sensors and what ever weaponry you own at the ready, paranoid as all shit, ready to annihilate any kid who comes ramblin over your fence for another week, brings a smile to my face flowa! (Poor kid) I know its a bit at your expense brotha, but its only cause we have all been there... we could put blinds on the front of your tent and you could peek through em all night eh? At least its less than a week out and all you have to do is worry about hanging the behemoth in a place where all those crazy Australian critters cant get to it! -S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx you too Easty! yeah i'm very happy for a small taste, and gives me a rough idea on what to expect in yield. I opened the other side of the shade cloth today and cleaned the cloth down, and had a quick look, it sucks cause when i'm checkin my plant its smack in line with the neighbors watchin from one of their windows. Damn they are nice people, they even got the incense out again this year  how thoughtful  LOL


Fuck dude I laughed so hard then i spat out my coffee hahahaha. Such lovely neighbours with the incense lol. Maybe they are hippies from way back and may appreciate a little toke of some potent weed 

Wish I lived closer to ya man, I'd come and keep guard with ya and kick some punk ass bitches ass LOL


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> The thought of you sittin out there in a tent, smoking a bowl, sensors and what ever weaponry you own at the ready, paranoid as all shit, ready to annihilate any kid who comes ramblin over your fence for another week, brings a smile to my face flowa! (Poor kid) I know its a bit at your expense brotha, but its only cause we have all been there... we could put blinds on the front of your tent and you could peek through em all night eh? At least its less than a week out and all you have to do is worry about hanging the behemoth in a place where all those crazy Australian critters cant get to it! -S0uP


Ha  I really don't mind, its part of the hobby 



eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck dude I laughed so hard then i spat out my coffee hahahaha. Such lovely neighbours with the incense lol. Maybe they are hippies from way back and may appreciate a little toke of some potent weed
> 
> Wish I lived closer to ya man, I'd come and keep guard with ya and kick some punk ass bitches ass LOL


I keep a nice close guard on her  BTW checked her this morning...... not long to go now at all, i knew she was a quick finisher  Hairs are turning all red as i type and the tips are now swollen and firm, this is where the last wave of resin usually comes from Jack. I'm setting the date no longer than Saturday something JUST told her to finish and get fatter! The stench is ridiculous!!!! Pure skunk now, and her leaves are doing their resin twist and now the shine really happens...... Its been a while since i've seen Jack flowering  had to go back to some older pics..... She's so close now i can hear her bending over for me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats unreal bro, glad she'll be finished for ya soon, saves the extra effort of sleeping outside lol

I can only imagine the stench too, worst part is there is just nothing you can do about it either!! Good luck for the final few days bro and cant wait to see how much you get out of her


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanted to see the image quality on riu you mentioned flowa...

Edit. do you post from a url to get the larger pic sizes? -S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats some quality bud Soup!! Is that your own strain or one you purchased??


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks,I believe thats a triple platinum OG X sourced from PO in 2010.... So you do need to upload from URL??? Now I gotta learn shit...J/K. Oh and Flowa, your right the pic quality is lousy... that file is over 3mb... Still need to get a camera like yours though-S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thats unreal bro, glad she'll be finished for ya soon, saves the extra effort of sleeping outside lol
> 
> I can only imagine the stench too, worst part is there is just nothing you can do about it either!! Good luck for the final few days bro and cant wait to see how much you get out of her


We'll be happy thats for sure, just wish they had a big legal 420 here in Aus........ Hurry up human rights 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> View attachment 2577723Wanted to see the image quality on riu you mentioned flowa...
> 
> Edit. do you post from a url to get the larger pic sizes? -S0uP


Yeah, i literally copy and paste the picture link from my sourced page ( The FARM  ) and where you see a little movie reel icon left of that is the picture code upload.... easy from there 


Oo S0uP oO said:


> Thanks,I believe thats a triple platinum OG X sourced from PO in 2010.... So you do need to upload from URL??? Now I gotta learn shit...J/K. Oh and Flowa, your right the pic quality is lousy... that file is over 3mb... Still need to get a camera like yours though-S0uP


yeah i hear you  i lose out sometimes 7mb of hardcore detail  

I will be flushing the Indoor tonight, can't wait to see her!!! I actually have nervous jitters in my stomach! I'm scared to see how filthy she looks! filthy as in coated with resin!! Just hitting week 5 tonight. * Swell Time *


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn straight dude, i wish there was as well hey! 

Exellent man, cant wait to see her too


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta - can I request seed pictures from you and your subscribers? I am trying to put together a collection of seed images.

You can post them here:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html


Thanks,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Peoples! I couldn't get a pic outside all day, as it was pouring with rain, but i did snap a pic of a nice size cola that came off one of the main crowns  I was harvesting in the rain, well not all the plant, i just took 70% of the mains which were all bent over in the wet showing me their considerably mature underside of sweetness  I couldn't believe nothing broke. Buds were literally fish hooks everywhere. I stank the block out even in the rain getting the most delicious scent of skunk all over my arms and hands!!

Here's a pic of the Outdoor branch i snipped just as the rain started to come down hard. Notice i left the plastic curtain hook on though  minus a gram  easy to tie branches up with these, i just make a snip in the ring and bend it over the bud node and hang them like that  really easy, and they have a little hole for string also so you can use them to tie branches up in the garden!! bonus!







Here's the one and only Amsterdam Gold. Day 30 flowering and frosting up to the max! I'm actually shocked at her really. I rubbed her slightly and it felt like i touched a greasy melted tyre off a car just after it peeled a burnout. definite blueberry smell. I certainly didn't see it growing in my mates setup like this.













pure sex, dripping with honey, oh and i cleaned the camera lense  noooooooo! not what you sickos are thinking....... But if buds did get me hard than.....



















I finally got me a strain from an Alien Planet  lets see if i can get a bit closer can we??



















Obsession!? Yes..... yes. You bet Your ass it is. But check this out, flip the camera to take a pic and have the flash facing downward on the bud allows you to crop a larger portion of the picture in frame making for a much higher res pic! well as good as RIU can put out anyway.













Loving this Art side of Bud growing. Never in my mind did i think that the Ganja plant could be THIS SEXY!!!!??? can't WAIT for his girl to finish!! Smack on inspection time  i won't have a more than a few days to dry it  







Does she look like anything anyones grown before?? I'd be interested to know of some common species, cause this does look very new to me.



















So colourful, this strain REALLY loves my environment. Even if my hallway does sound like a hurricane.


----------



## Downinit (Mar 21, 2013)

Well fu__k me running!!! Those pics are absolutely beautiful flowa very artistic! You are very talented my friend. I was reading high times just the other day and was thinking flowamasta's plants defenitly belong in high times, then I see pics in the back of mag submitted by growers like us and thought flowas pics are WAY better then these pics!! Have you ever thought about submitting pics to HT??


----------



## Repete (Mar 21, 2013)

Lovely simply lovely


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2013)

Fuckin jesus Flowa that Amster gold is stunning, the buds are so damn frosty already  awesome pics as always man and I think I've said it enough that your pics belong in high times!!

That outdoor bud is monstrous too, should go close to an oscar just with that branch  top work broski!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - can I request seed pictures from you and your subscribers? I am trying to put together a collection of seed images.
> 
> You can post them here:
> 
> ...


I'll do my best Mo  I have a seed collection hidden away somewhere with some seeds i think a few would lose an arm for 



Downinit said:


> Well fu__k me running!!! Those pics are absolutely beautiful flowa very artistic! You are very talented my friend. I was reading high times just the other day and was thinking flowamasta's plants defenitly belong in high times, then I see pics in the back of mag submitted by growers like us and thought flowas pics are WAY better then these pics!! Have you ever thought about submitting pics to HT??


 COOL! Thanx heaps!! I must admit, these pics i took last night would have to be some of the best i've ever taken. 

This strain is pure goddess material. Something i've been longing for for a loooooooong time. I've seen alot of issues with it actually, but most likely down to grower issues/experience. I think it goes without saying, you get out what you put in, I have gone to alot of trouble this grow to set my room up for maximum air circulation. The bedroom constantly pulls fresh air in, and i have 2 extraction fans pulling air out of the tent and out of the room completely. This helps me maintain a great temp in the tent even with 2 600 watters ( 1 lamp only runs for 3 hours a night ) Humidity seems to be a bit lower weird considering the rain we've had!!?? The smell is taking over that side of the house even though just down the hallway i got a few kgs of fresh nugs hanging off the clothes airer! The smell of Ganja is unforgiving and completely overwhelming. Its like i have no carbon filters at all!  I have to keep some windows open though or the smell gets too strong and i feel like i'm bathing in it, sweating it.... eating it. 

Do you really think my pics could be in High Times!? Where do i get this mag by the way!!!??? I want it. I think alot of master growers keep to themselves or only grow for themselves. I'm a little different in the regard i like people to get better at whatever they want to do, and what's better than growing a magical plant that has over 200 awesome medical values? So i feel its my small part to show anyone can do what i'm doing, I literally wasn't growing indoor weed 3 years ago, I just have good quality equipment, and i keep things spotless. The latter being a little difficult for most of us guys  Spotless helps though, as dust only attracts MORE dust and bacteria, so i vacuum my grow room every week, including all vents to the tent always make sure my fans are blowing in every direction, this grow has been the first time i can walk into the bedroom and it feels just like the rest of the house for once. 

You got me excited. I would love my pics to be in High Times, especially the original High Res pics. ofcourse i would be somewhat anonymous but if they would accept 'flowamasta' as a signature  then sweet!!! I agree the pics do look worthy, they make me go back and look again and again!, sometimes i look at them and can't believe i took them, let alone they are growing a mere 15 feet away from where i sleep.

Thanx heaps man, much appreciated! Get a Samsung WB150F if you want a good cheap camera!! I hear so many people telling me dslr's are too complicated... i'd probably agree, but for under $200 Samsung got the brain upside down or something, CAUSE ITS AWESOME! IT LOOOOOOOOOOVES THE HPS!!



Repete said:


> Lovely simply lovely


Greatly appreciated!! A new name on my thread  welcome to 'Flowas Times' hehe  hmmmm new thread name for a new upcoming monster i have ready for next round 



eastcoastmo said:


> Fuckin jesus Flowa that Amster gold is stunning, the buds are so damn frosty already  awesome pics as always man and I think I've said it enough that your pics belong in high times!!
> 
> That outdoor bud is monstrous too, should go close to an oscar just with that branch  top work broski!!


  Loving life man, loving it!! I don't know what i did , but something or someone is looking after me!? If i was the same dude i was 10 years ago i couldn't imagine creating something so beautiful! Thanx to mrs Flowa too, her good energy could knock a giant down  maybe all these hippie potions she's adding is doing something.....
am i living with an alien?? 

Thanx heaps for being here, all the way i might mention!! crazy  see you round Easty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude, you know I love watching your grows, they are truly inspiring and the info you give out is so spot on! Mrs Flowa sounds like a true gem bro, so glad you have someone like that! i'm equally blessed with Mrs Easty, she keeps me grounded  

Dude, get on the high times submission hey, I'd so love to see your photos and story on there! the email addy is edit.[email protected] just send them a quick story of what you do etc and some sample pics, i reckon they'd drool over your photos  as we all do


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

Look at that liquid sunshine! I see some major hash in your future


----------



## damiana (Mar 22, 2013)

Flowa, I am totally new to this and very confused but very interested please help. 

I need help understanding your water rez system, tubing and drip system. 

From what I've read you have a submersible water pump in the rez pumping water to the drip line, this drips through a 50 liter bucket filled with perlite right?

The water drips from this uppermost bucket into the bottom 50 liter bucket through four large holes and a potsock?

Then the water in the bottom bucket drains back to the rez via gravity? Is that why the buckets are up on the wooden table-setup you got pictured?

And this system runs for 15 minutes every two hours? And you add your nutrients and let it run for 7 days?

You then drain away the rez, fill it with fresh water and flush with water for 24 hours?

Then drain that water and add new water with new nutrients that will now run another 7 days (and so no and so forth?)?

But where is the air stone? How does the air stone provide oxygen to the roots if its not in the top most bucket?

What water pump and air pump are you using?

I really appreciate all the time you put into this thread and would very much appreciate some clarification on this. 

Warm Regards,

Damiana


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2013)

ebaneward said:


> I got good quality medical kush,clones and seeds
> I can supply many different medical strains.
> we have both sativa and Indica dominant .
> DELIVERY IS DISCRETE AND SAFE.
> 24HRS DELIVERY PROMPT.


*how about you go and get a life??? I bet there's gonna be a few who agree. Now, let the embarrassment happen and hope noone actually knows you. Thanx for your waste of time in my valuable thread....... Now move along as noone cares for your clones you may have better luck mowing lawns. Way to jack a thread..... Stranger. *

Reason for my reply. This 'stranger' obviously didn't care for the thread, only using its views for MAYBE his own benefit. Aren't i glad i learnt NOT to actually talk to strangers lol


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, you know I love watching your grows, they are truly inspiring and the info you give out is so spot on! Mrs Flowa sounds like a true gem bro, so glad you have someone like that! i'm equally blessed with Mrs Easty, she keeps me grounded
> 
> Dude, get on the high times submission hey, I'd so love to see your photos and story on there! the email addy is edit.[email protected] just send them a quick story of what you do etc and some sample pics, i reckon they'd drool over your photos  as we all do


Man thanx for that compliment! Mrs flowa really is a gem, even when she tries not to be  Sounds like yours is a bit of a hippie too  
I truly thankyou for the email, i will seriously look into sending them some photos  Firstly i'll be looking into getting their magazine over here!! 

Thanx again! Flo.



Mohican said:


> Look at that liquid sunshine! I see some major hash in your future


I most definitely agree with you! looking like my most potent yet! I'm going for rip with her, but here's the thing. She has to be DONE by 55 days. Thats right. 55 DAYS Because the next day is my inspection unless i pull some kind of magic show..... but i've had good luck soo far so why not some more eh??

cheers for being here Mo, and back on seeds, i found a couple on the outdoor soo far! only the odd rare big one, but i squeezed it out and it was still greenish, so i'm guessing they will brown up a little over the drying process if there's not already some mature seeds in there. Jack may not be lost after all. Long live Jack x Skunk. Thankyou SUN



damiana said:


> Flowa, I am totally new to this and very confused but very interested please help.
> 
> I need help understanding your water rez system, tubing and drip system.
> 
> ...


You are mostly correct  and a nice start i might add!

The air stone is placed inside the separate res outside the tent, this keeps the entire nutrients oxygenated at all times, constantly pulling in fresh air from a different room. My water pump is a 900-1100 litre an hour. Regarding flushing i fill the pot by closing the system off at the bottom of the pots and filling to the brim of the bottom pot, this soaks the system all the way upto the bottom of the rockwool cube. The rest is soaked up like a wick as to not drown the rockwool cube. I then dump the water straight away not letting it back through the root system and straight down the drain, its only the last of the nutrient by then, topping up is only needed once or twice depending on grow period.
The air pump is a fish tank rated for atleast a 5 foot aquarium, you want to oxygenate and agitate the system so it keeps everything mixed. The perlite is Sufficient alone at providing the maximum amount of oxygen needed for FAST growth. It does need watering frequently to maintain ph and ratio of water/air, so an auto feed system is recommended so it stays consistent, and doesn't start to build up salt. I


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah bro, my Mrs and her whole family are chilled out hippie like people, very smart people but just chilled 

Ah do you dump your flush water as soon as it fills up bro? Ive been letting mine sit full for 1-2hrs..you reckon i should start dumping it as soon as its full? 

Also when you flush at the very end how long do you flush for? Are you a week flush person? 

Cheers man  

oh yeah, pretty sure HT is only an order mag too from overseas, havent found anywhere but hydro shops that sell it here


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^I dont like the idea of cutting my roots off from ALL oxygen for 2 hours I think that they start to suffocate after 25 Min or so (read that somewhere) Just my personal opinion. -S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmm interesting Soup...i would've thought that there'd be enough dissolved oxygen in the fresh water to sustain it for 2hrs during a flush...


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 22, 2013)

That may be true MO, Im not at all sure what DO shelf life is in any given water source and Im sure its independent to your particular environment (I need to do some research), but I have just set up a flood and drain system similar to both flowa's and yours for the first time except mine keeps a reservoir in the bottom of my container with airstones both in my external res and my container holding the perlite So its kinda a Flood drain/Hempy/DWC and while investigating feed schedules I read somewhere that although feeding schedules vary it isnt ever recommended that you submerge roots for more than 30 min or so with out the use of an airstone, just what I read this isnt from any personal experience so you know how that goes. I guess Im as interested as you to see what others that run flowas system have to say.-S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, my Mrs and her whole family are chilled out hippie like people, very smart people but just chilled
> 
> Ah do you dump your flush water as soon as it fills up bro? Ive been letting mine sit full for 1-2hrs..you reckon i should start dumping it as soon as its full?
> 
> ...


Awesome  sounds like you have a comfy life! thats what life's about.

i might let the water run through the system for 5-10 mins, but i try not to now, as it had only a minor benefit with the extra soaking time, its probably not going to be a real issue for 1-2 hours, but that will limit the oxygen only because water itself will be less oxygen than the moist perlite alone, but minimal difference. If you have an air stone in your actual pot systems aswell i don't see why it wouldn't keep the system extra oxygenated but if you let the airstone dry out at all at any point it may clog up with salts. As long as you don't have too much salt build up, when you flush by filling the whole system, this washes out the medium really well, and after 1-2 fillings depending on clarity of the flushed water, most of it looks drinkable its that clean. By watering from the top down with rings or horse shoe feeders allows for a fairly even distribution of water and if you have a fast enough pump, the entire medium will be soaked not a problem.

My end flush has always been around 5 days minimum upto 7-10 but i think that is overkill with my experience now, I say no more than 6-7 days or you risk the buds final swelling stage. Going straight to tap water will result in a dramatic ph spike so always on the lookout for burnt tips, if i see them i buffer the water with a mild solution of base bloom A+B and some soluble form of potassium ( suga rush ) or a high phosphorous nutrient like Swell or even some mollases based product A bit of extra sugar never hurt cannabis  . Ph'd water in my opinion is not needed nor wanted during the final stage, buffered water seems to work better and makes the plant look 'full' and not starving looking like not much happening. All stages in this system move VERY fast including the ripening stages.

I'll be querying a few shops soon! i completely forgot about that mag for a few too many years! Thanx again, hugely appreciated 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> ^^^I dont like the idea of cutting my roots off from ALL oxygen for 2 hours I think that they start to suffocate after 25 Min or so (read that somewhere) Just my personal opinion. -S0uP





eastcoastmo said:


> Hmm interesting Soup...i would've thought that there'd be enough dissolved oxygen in the fresh water to sustain it for 2hrs during a flush...


You are both semi right  But keeping in mind this system is very similar in fashion to that of an aeroponics. The Water is oxygenated therefore the roots are not needing the same environment as roots that are in soil based pots. Being a mix of water/air roots they become very adaptive of both worlds, But its also a balanced science to it all in that you don't want too much of either water or air roots, so the trick is to continually boost root development the entire way through the medium, this is easily done because perlite is very coarse, and there are many gaps where roots can travel. The roots don't bung up easily as they can travel in every which direction. 
Roots have 2 characteristics, like the beginnings of a seedling grown plant where the single tap root comes out of the seed. This is a 'water' root, its job is to source more water for life, not air at this stage the root can survive in JUST water. Once it finds its source of water, it hopes to come in contact with something to attach itself as an anchor, this is so it can have something to hold itself up so the seedling can expose itself to more light. This stage is where root hairs will begin, they grow like mould or a fungus, it is very much 'alive' Too much of anything will only stunt things and cause the roots to continue on their 'water' stage path and grow slowly. The trick is to get as many root hairs as you can. which then branch into more water roots, and between each feeding where the medium dries out a little the root hairs will flourish in the perfectly moist environment. The root hairs will take on MUCH more water than the Water roots, this sounds strange but once you understand the 2 different kinds of roots it does make sense. Root hairs grow fast, VERY fast. The perlite is an awesome hydro medium because it stays so perfectly moist but not too moist, it does take a little practice to find the right balance and it changes all year round with temperature variations and other elements.
So!!! all in all, hopefully my babble is making sense!!  
This is why 'aeroponics' is also an extremely fast way of hydro, as the trick is to create both air and water roots, and oxygenating being the Important factor. More roots = Bigger plant. Bigger Plant = Bigger  and that means......

More..... ehem.... happy high people


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2013)

Dude! Awesome info as always hey and very much appreciated! I think i'll go down the route of flushing for a short time and then drain and refill with nutes, sounds logical to me mate  rock on champion!!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 22, 2013)

I would have to agree its fast! These two pics are taken of my rooted clones on the frist day in there new environment and then again on the 8th day AND I topped them! Although I did dig them up to check on there root systems and was a bit disappointing that it wasn't more substantial (They are all very white and healthy looking though) should be time to start bending them over for training soon! -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude! Awesome info as always hey and very much appreciated! I think i'll go down the route of flushing for a short time and then drain and refill with nutes, sounds logical to me mate  rock on champion!!


Yeah thats what i used to do, sometimes even now, only i try not to, only because i have a bad memory and i might go off and get my camera or be looking at the buds, then next thing you know....... dripping down the sides of the inside pot!, but usually i'm there now, with a small led torch to watch the level come right up to the top then i open the tap Before i turn the pump off. 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> I would have to agree its fast! These two pics are taken on the frist day in there new environment and then again on the 8th day AND I topped them! Although I did dig them up to check on there root systems and was a bit disappointing that it wasn't more substantial (They are all very white and healthy looking though) should be time to start bending them over for training soon! -S0uPView attachment 2582017View attachment 2582018


Excellent growth man, they are indeed spicy looking babies  If you are worried the root growth is a little behind, just wait a bit till that cube is full of roots  you can play with the watering schedule also, the system responds almost immediately to even small changes. Sometimes babies want less frequent watering, but still maintaining the right ratio in the perlite so maybe every 4-5 hours or even 6 hours which would be about as far as i'd go before i got worried about salt build up. Less water might encourage the root hairs to come out so in a few days you will notice a nice growth spurt as the roots will explode with life each and every watering. I think also because this system is such a gentle way on the roots that they don't get damaged during watering, very fine root hairs can be squashed, flattened or all together start over again simply through over watering in a coco/soil or tough medium. The perlite simply soaks it all up, you can imagine below the surface what's happening.... imagine is time lapse sped up, each watering/feeding the water roots come out this is the 'branching' of roots. The more often we feed, the more water roots we make. Letting them dry out between each feeding is what cause the fast growth, when those little root hairs are growing they are also sucking up huge amounts of moisture at the same time. The water roots come out to party, and then the root hairs come out and clean up all the mess  Like a Mop 

Constant feedings encourage mostly water roots, resting will increase the need for more water so when its the root hairs job they have more surface area and Vital locations where all the water runs, so they know where to go, keep them healthy with a good system, watch for leaf vigor, early on its harder to tell ofcourse with clones being very temperamental while adjusting to a new home. Being an easy reliable system though, the transition is over so fast you won't even see it happening without daily photos. Its that fast.  Once those roots know what ratio to make and they have their routine, Its GO TIME. weed seems to adapt really well to routine feedings you can almost train their growth speed, depending on what lighting you use!  i'll try to remember my Amsterdam baby girl i cut just before flowering, i have her growing in a small tub a simple flow thru design which i water on a daily basis by hand. While they are in this system i can keep the water roots growing a long time. Creating root hairs in a small tub with a clone is tricky to maintain the right roots. Easy to get root rot with root hairs, as the bacteria grows quickly when it warms up so keeping it fresh with new water daily helps greatly  I don't oxygenate the clones water as i have it in a 80% hydroton and some small fine perlite. and i do not let the roots fall thru to the bottom by removing the cube every few days and lifting it all back up and carefully placing it back in and surround it with the same hydroton. Such an easy medium to work with. couldn't do that with soil 5 times over without drastically damaging the clones...

Daaaaaaaaamn, i'm only 3 colas trimmed  and that took a couple of hours!!! The rest of the plant is growing some nice purple flowers, almost at that extreme ripeness stage. really piney skunky aroma now!! still another 8 large colas on the plant, and ALL THE small stuff is still growing on it, and looking awesome!!! Can't wait for the inddor either!! maaaaaan going to be some absolute Chronic, looking like taking first place in my books, not in terms of yield, but then again its looking like alot more than 5 oscars! more like 10.... Geeeeeeeeez i better get trimming this outtie bush!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2013)

Man you are a fountain of great knowledge man  love reading your posts!! 

I've got my system feeding every 4 hours for 20mins and then once during lights off for 15 mins. Do you reckon i should be feeding more regularly? I used to go every 3 hours for 15 mins and grew some good buds, i was just terrified of over watering so thought every 4 hours would be sufficient...


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 23, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> ^^^I dont like the idea of cutting my roots off from ALL oxygen for 2 hours I think that they start to suffocate after 25 Min or so (read that somewhere) Just my personal opinion. -S0uP


I had an outdoor spot that got flooded and my young plants (about 1ft tall) were completely under water for about 4 days and still survived and thrived. Cannabis is a very agile plant and doesn't give into death as easily as one would think. Not calling ya out Oo S0uP oO, as that is good advice and on an indoor controlled enviro I also wouldn't recommend long periods of submerged roots. Peace!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Man you are a fountain of great knowledge man  love reading your posts!!


I agree 110% on your post ECMo. Flowa must have a massive brain to hold all that knowledge


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man you are a fountain of great knowledge man  love reading your posts!!
> 
> I've got my system feeding every 4 hours for 20mins and then once during lights off for 15 mins. Do you reckon i should be feeding more regularly? I used to go every 3 hours for 15 mins and grew some good buds, i was just terrified of over watering so thought every 4 hours would be sufficient...


lol  maybe but mostly all my knowledge is based on plants  I'm a dead giveaway to the non smoker so my working resume is somewhat limited, until this all becomes legal anyway hehe 

But thanx man!!  you're a funny bloke thats for sure, regarding feed regularity it really depends on your weather ( or tent temps should i say ) If its on the hot side of things i would say feed more often so the top layer of perlite doesn't dry out, a neat way to test ( set your alarm )_* have a look by digging up the top layer of the perlite JUST before it's about to feed again during the hottest time of the day ofcourse.*_ If its dry you need to feed more often. But if its wet wet, like you can literally see water on the top, the you need to back it off. The top layer should be JUST moist dig down around 2-3 cm it should start to feel a little gritty and wet there. This is where the nutrient will be filtering through and the salts slowly break down there, so thats the good spot to go on. 

every 3 hours is not a problem either, just during night times, they don't drink as much so its not as necessary and the heat from the lamp isnt evaporating the top layer of perlite. But its a good thing to keep consistency if you are having trouble maintaining ph levels. keep in mind the more you water the more the res will heat up, You can always have your res in another room if you trust all your connections, but keeping things in 1 room is safe i literally have my res blocking my bedroom doorway.

Most soft wood plants are pretty much the same.... i've JUST realized i'm giving my indoor Swell 1 week early!!, now not that is a huge problem, but what's happening now is my plant is ripening a little quicker than i would normally go, But this may work in my favour as this is a 6 week flowering hybrid this Amster Gold so flowering is going to be over earlier than i thought so swelling at this stage is probably a good idea. I'm about to go and check too  has it been a few day since the indoor update? i'm too high to remember, i don't even know what day it is... But i shouldn't either i'm not a bloody iphone 



Shaggn said:


> I had an outdoor spot that got flooded and my young plants (about 1ft tall) were completely under water for about 4 days and still survived and thrived. Cannabis is a very agile plant and doesn't give into death as easily as one would think. Not calling ya out Oo S0uP oO, as that is good advice and on an indoor controlled enviro I also wouldn't recommend long periods of submerged roots. Peace!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 110% on your post ECMo. Flowa must have a massive brain to hold all that knowledge


Thats sounds like you have some hardy strains  I lost a few to floods when i was young but i did plant them on a hill  

BTW i'm getting high on Fresh Jack x Skunk! ( wait read on!!) i just mulled up the tiniest bud all wet and sticky and _*vaporized*_ it in the volcano at 200 degrees  WOW what a sweet tasting hit   and such a cerebral floaty high! oohh hang on..... and a nice heavy whack of relaxation has just tapped me on the head i feel like someones palm is resting on the back of my head. WOW I AM STONED . haven't vaped fresh bud in a long time. makes me want to piut a branch in the freezer lol  That is awesome. 185 degrees wasn't enough. 200 and Whack. Thick white vapor. Bliss. 
back soon i'm on a merry highhhhhhhhhhh and i'm going to check the *greasiest* plant i've EVER grown.

I better go check the indoor! i got so much weed smells happening right now. Poor neighbours.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks heaps again bro  

Just checked the pot and the top layer down to about 1-2cm is dry and then it gets gritty and wet. That was 10 mins before it's next feed. Wasnt the hottest part of the day so to speak but a good indication its feeding ok  she's looking great this morning, buds everywhere  

Hanging to see your Amster Gold too bro, I bet she's looming fantastic now!!


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazing grows and unequaled help on here. Sub'd to this and it's Amazing. Keep up the good work Flowamaster! The pictures are tasty. Just a newbie here so I'll sit back and watch and inquire when I MUST.  Thanks for taking the time to post and helping us out on improving our grows.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Flowa, must be time for an update  im keen to see some serious bud porn  haha


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks heaps again bro
> 
> Just checked the pot and the top layer down to about 1-2cm is dry and then it gets gritty and wet. That was 10 mins before it's next feed. Wasnt the hottest part of the day so to speak but a good indication its feeding ok  she's looking great this morning, buds everywhere
> 
> Hanging to see your Amster Gold too bro, I bet she's looming fantastic now!!


lol!! No problem mate! glad i can actually help in some way! i understand just how hard it can be to find out the true secrets and techniques used by different growers, and my methods may not work for some, but i don't see why they shouldn't if they can get hold of some decent nutrients and get half decent tap water 

Your perlite sounds like its spot on with air/water ratio!!

I'll update hopefully tomorrow night, the net is down for some reason and taking a good half hour to load 1 page!!! But i'm in there snapping every night, i'll upload some i took last night i didnt have time, (sorry i passed out) to post here on RIU. give me 20 minutes 



EasyPound said:


> Amazing grows and unequaled help on here. Sub'd to this and it's Amazing. Keep up the good work Flowamaster! The pictures are tasty. Just a newbie here so I'll sit back and watch and inquire when I MUST.  Thanks for taking the time to post and helping us out on improving our grows.


 WOW man! Thanx alot! I love helping out, i was once a newbie with no clue aswell, but then i had a puff and Bam!!! i knew what my lifelong squeeze was
I' m almost positive i was meant to grow ganja 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, must be time for an update  im keen to see some serious bud porn  haha


getting there


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2013)

Jack outdoors is still growing, giving me a splendid different array of ripeness buds  I've already dried 300 grams of the big colas and its currently curing, and i have all that again, which i took off about 3 days ago, and this is what i have left growing on the plant outside 











































Here is Amsterdam Gold, making us very happy!!! and very worried about the smells we have drifting out our driveway!!! truly the Amster Gold is something out of the world, i haven't seen ANYTHING like it in all my years of being in the hobby! its just amazing. Her colas just keep getting fatter and larger and more greasy every day, and her stem is soo damn tiny its remarkable. I really wasnt expecting football sizer colas like this...

This is day 33 snapped last night.











































a lower nug on the VERY bottom branch!!! still looks like pure DANK. Its all a dream..... Its all just a dream.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow brother you never disappoint hey, thank you for the bud porn man, im in serious awe right now!! 

Damn mate, you've got 300g already off your jack, wow and there's still at least another 200 left on her, maybe more lol. Absolutely stellar effort once again mate 

And that amster gold is exactly that...pure gold! She is a stunning plant too man! Love your work as always bro 

I don't see why anyone else cant use this system as well hey, its piss easy and with the right nutes, it works for you if you look after them  ive been pH'ing the res every day to keep it in the right zone and she's looking great! I'll update mine tomorrow!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2013)

Wish i could rep you again but i have to spread more around apparently


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow brother you never disappoint hey, thank you for the bud porn man, im in serious awe right now!!
> 
> Damn mate, you've got 300g already off your jack, wow and there's still at least another 200 left on her, maybe more lol. Absolutely stellar effort once again mate
> 
> ...


lol cheerz again Easty! she sure is a sight for sore eyes 

I hear you on the outdoor, i knew there was a fair bit, and i try not to get too excited, but having around 300 grams in just the colas, actually i shouldn't forget the other bunch of colas i took off just a few days ago, so around 700-800 grams in total.... WAAAAAAAY more than i first had anticipated, and if i didn't have such a laid back attitude i don't think i'd have the balls to have this in my backyard! even now with what's left on her, she stinks even worse, she has that over-ripe sour smell but still completely enjoyable for nighttime mess ups, or those times when you just want 1 and pass out. I think with the outdoors maturity ( not the actual ripeness in general ) her actually given age overall has somehow changed the characteristics of her buzz. Its out there! believe us when i say it batters your mind, and gets your heart racing at the same time! Its so gentle to smoke, and tastes great, a little minty, a hint of skunk and mostly a citrus lemon appeal to her, which leaves a nice tingly buzz on your tongue and not long before you find yourself snuggling into the couch at 11 am.... and 2 pm.... and 7........ She may not look like the ripest plant, but i'm glad i focussed on her lower nodes on the colas as Jack always seems to ripen from the bottom of the flowers up... strangely like alot of other indica grown plants. A few flowers have gone elsewhere to other bongs here and there, and the feedback is just what i expected  great taste, awesome to vape!

There is alot to be researched on given strains and their harvest times, and Everyone ofcourse is going to be different and harvest at different times, i know all to well how easy it is to snip a few colas early, eagerly awaiting their ripeness stage each grow  Its great to get others opinions to help push that bit longer especially when that small side of us says, this is soo baaaaad, soo naughty, its an unwanted and unnecessary stress . You know what? Thats propaganda, and government bulldust. Its a plant, and i'm pretty sure its out given right to do and put whatever we want into out bodies, ESPECIALLY when they cannot find a single thing remotely wrong with the substance! I can't wait for 'The culture high' ( The union 2 ) I'm going to make sure every family member gets a dvd in their letterbox. 

Get high everyone!!!

Lets see that again


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 26, 2013)

Breathtaking Flow, by far some of best pics I've seen thus far and what a yield!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> lol cheerz again Easty! she sure is a sight for sore eyes
> 
> I hear you on the outdoor, i knew there was a fair bit, and i try not to get too excited, but having around 300 grams in just the colas, actually i shouldn't forget the other bunch of colas i took off just a few days ago, so around 700-800 grams in total.... WAAAAAAAY more than i first had anticipated, and if i didn't have such a laid back attitude i don't think i'd have the balls to have this in my backyard! even now with what's left on her, she stinks even worse, she has that over-ripe sour smell but still completely enjoyable for nighttime mess ups, or those times when you just want 1 and pass out. I think with the outdoors maturity ( not the actual ripeness in general ) her actually given age overall has somehow changed the characteristics of her buzz. Its out there! believe us when i say it batters your mind, and gets your heart racing at the same time! Its so gentle to smoke, and tastes great, a little minty, a hint of skunk and mostly a citrus lemon appeal to her, which leaves a nice tingly buzz on your tongue and not long before you find yourself snuggling into the couch at 11 am.... and 2 pm.... and 7........ She may not look like the ripest plant, but i'm glad i focussed on her lower nodes on the colas as Jack always seems to ripen from the bottom of the flowers up... strangely like alot of other indica grown plants. A few flowers have gone elsewhere to other bongs here and there, and the feedback is just what i expected  great taste, awesome to vape!
> 
> ...


She definitely ended up a lot bigger than I expected too man, 800g is a lot off one plant ...in a pot  I'm thinking my sugar haze will go close to 350g too which i wasnt expecting either, she is really packing on the beef now  

You must be getting over the smell too by now hey, it's a lot to try and keep under wraps hahaha. Nice work though man, you have a serious green thumb and its awesome to watch!!


----------



## CaliforniaTHC (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow read every single fucking page man.....lol. I am using Fox Farm Happy Frog Organic Potting Soil and I added 1 cup blood meal 1 cup bone meal 1 cup kelp meal and 1 cup horse manure to the 5 gal pot with 4 gal of Happy Frog. This is just the mix I use for the autos, however I am going to try it out on my two boss hoggs and if they start to get deficiencies later on in veg I will just add some liquid nutes to them 

At first I didnt realize why you would only use perlite, but I then saw you were growing Hydro and using a bunch of liquid nutes lol, ill try this next time around with the claber oasis.

Unbelievable colas btw bro those are massive.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Flowa, here is a pic of my girl at day 15 of flower. She really filled out that screen quickly and has stretched a bit too much for my liking, note for next time to not veg as long and tie it out heaps better and more structured. Other than that she's going so well  The pic is no where near as good as yours, you got your shit goin on


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Breathtaking Flow, by far some of best pics I've seen thus far and what a yield!


 thanx easy! yeah i still haven't come to terms with it! still gotta hack the rest of the bush up today! I want to see the roots on her and salvage her trunk  ( memento )
I think my camera is having minor issues now and then though... i may have to upgrade to the Samsung 18mp .....  hmmmmm got me thinking



eastcoastmo said:


> She definitely ended up a lot bigger than I expected too man, 800g is a lot off one plant ...in a pot  I'm thinking my sugar haze will go close to 350g too which i wasnt expecting either, she is really packing on the beef now
> 
> You must be getting over the smell too by now hey, it's a lot to try and keep under wraps hahaha. Nice work though man, you have a serious green thumb and its awesome to watch!!


It is alot, i'm sick of manicuring, and to be honest i'm getting used to the fact my house reeks like weed! I have been constantly pulling loads of the outdoor, i think i've taken around 4 loads of 1 nice big basket worth to take in and hang up nearly running out of room each time!, there is still alot to take off today, even the small nugs seem to be a nice 4-5 gram each when dry. I'm shocked. I don't even look at the stuff i'm taking off now, it just gets hung straight up after i've pulled the fan leaves off and i turn the insect zapper on and i walk out lol! i will just slowly trim away now and then probably the rest of it when its dry! my hand keeps cramping up, time for some new scissors. So the smell is still going strong, more so now with the extra ripeness, some half drying, some curing, some getting smoked, PLUS i made Ganja butter in a crock pot 2 nights ago and it's had 3 washes so far to get rid of the chlorophyl and other crud.... nearly perfect now, still a VERY dark butter a nice army green at the moment going to a nice grey-ish brown. Smells.... i really hope the neighbours don't mind lol!



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, here is a pic of my girl at day 15 of flower. She really filled out that screen quickly and has stretched a bit too much for my liking, note for next time to not veg as long and tie it out heaps better and more structured. Other than that she's going so well  The pic is no where near as good as yours, you got your shit goin on


Hey man! Just zipped her from your thread  looking like you're getting the hang of the ol' perlite  , I see buds in your future  very soon 

Hey cheerz guys for all the feedback! I know its only day 36 for the indoor, BUT HOW CAN HER COLAS BE 6 INCHES ROUND AT THEIR BASE?? AND SOLID? If you ask me i think some ganja god has come down and blessed my hands and given me the magic to grow this special beast so i can slowly sip... sorry rub... drink.... sniff.... and get the most out of her, she will be indeed medicine like i swear i got high just inhaling her scent from the tip of her closest cola! My nose accidentally brushing past her whist pistils which even them have been coated in greasy resin after squeezing out of the resin coated calyxes. Resin has nowhere to hide now, but how can she be browning up already!? day 36? i checked right. I'm a little worried about her density!!! i may crank the fans up underneath i think.


----------



## Christina594 (Mar 27, 2013)

I still got all my hydro gear just don't have the heart to run it anymore but everyone got something that works for them and you sir got your shit dialed in i be around


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 27, 2013)

Mo, You gotta check with Flowa on this since your running a replica of his setup, but to me looks like your girl could use a little less PPM and less frequent feedings, Whats the PH?. Definately NOT trying to break your balls I just want the best buds for every one and thats what my eyes see... other than that your girl is definitely getting her legs! Cant wait to see what she does in that new system.

Flowa, I was wondering what kinda issues you were having with your camera? The reason why I ask is that I am SERIOUSLY considering picking one up, but after I did some research it seems as though that particular model tends to freeze or crash when uploading, although there are a TON of great reviews as well and I know youve had success in the past. Im just on the fence and would appreciate a review from someone other than joe blow on amazon. Thanks dude-S0uP


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine did great until I filled the screen and then something went wrong when I went in to flower. Ultimately the roots got rot and the my first hydro grow was a fail. My next one using the Masta's methods and some tweaks of my own should do a much better job


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 27, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> thanx easy! yeah i still haven't come to terms with it! still gotta hack the rest of the bush up today! I want to see the roots on her and salvage her trunk  ( memento )
> I think my camera is having minor issues now and then though... i may have to upgrade to the Samsung 18mp .....  hmmmmm got me thinking
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha NICE ONE BRUVVA! I said NICE BRUV! Sounds like you got an absolute shit load out of your outdoor man, mind blowing  

And thank you mind sir, looking forward to some buds in the near future  

You've got yourself a real winner with your indoor too mate, i hope you got a clone off her before putting her to flower??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Mo, You gotta check with Flowa on this since your running a replica of his setup, but to me looks like your girl could use a little less PPM and less frequent feedings, Whats the PH?. Definately NOT trying to break your balls I just want the best buds for every one and thats what my eyes see... other than that your girl is definitely getting her legs! Cant wait to see what she does in that new system.
> 
> Flowa, I was wondering what kinda issues you were having with your camera? The reason why I ask is that I am SERIOUSLY considering picking one up, but after I did some research it seems as though that particular model tends to freeze or crash when uploading, although there are a TON of great reviews as well and I know youve had success in the past. Im just on the fence and would appreciate a review from someone other than joe blow on amazon. Thanks dude-S0uP


Hey Soup, did you mean me??

If so, my current watering schedule is every 4 hours for 20mins during lights on and only once for 15mins during lights out half way through the dark cycle. PH i try and keep to 6 but it keeps buffering to 6.4. Im adjusting it each day back to 6. You think i should be watering less? I could always knock back to 15min feeds. I checked the perlite the other day and it was dry down to about 1/2 and inch so assumed it was drying enough...


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya Easty looks to me like youve got some droopage on your lower sets and the beginning looks of some clawing at the tops? Someone else may disagree? If those pics are taken during the dark period or slightly after AND your flooding during that stage it makes a bit of sense in the fact that shes not up taking anything with the lights off. I dont know bro, Flowa chime in here am I goin nutz... I mean MORE than usual? -S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah ok i get what you mean now hey. I might stop the feed during dark and let her just soak up whats in there before lights on! Good pick up man and cheers for letting me know. I can also see the clawing you're talking about 

edit- sorry Flowa, just realised this was in your thread and not mine!! Apologies mate


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 28, 2013)

Christina594 said:


> I still got all my hydro gear just don't have the heart to run it anymore but everyone got something that works for them and you sir got your shit dialed in i be around


Set it up  You ill be glad you did. A flowa setup might interest you 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Mo, You gotta check with Flowa on this since your running a replica of his setup, but to me looks like your girl could use a little less PPM and less frequent feedings, Whats the PH?. Definately NOT trying to break your balls I just want the best buds for every one and thats what my eyes see... other than that your girl is definitely getting her legs! Cant wait to see what she does in that new system.
> 
> Flowa, I was wondering what kinda issues you were having with your camera? The reason why I ask is that I am SERIOUSLY considering picking one up, but after I did some research it seems as though that particular model tends to freeze or crash when uploading, although there are a TON of great reviews as well and I know youve had success in the past. Im just on the fence and would appreciate a review from someone other than joe blow on amazon. Thanks dude-S0uP


I wasn't having really bad issues, just once out of a hundred or so times, it freezes. No biggie i just pop the battery out and back in, turn it on and shes good to go. It apparently happens due to limited processing power, which in no way affects clarity performance just speed of which the next photo can be taken. Trying to do something on the camera while its already trying to load to do something else..... a little impatience can make me press a button again 
All in all, i'm not fussed if i dont find a new one to upgrade, its a brilliant camera and really easy to use and takes awesome shots as long as you learn how to use the 'manual' mode or use the 'program your own function.'



eastcoastmo said:


> ha ha NICE ONE BRUVVA! I said NICE BRUV! Sounds like you got an absolute shit load out of your outdoor man, mind blowing
> 
> And thank you mind sir, looking forward to some buds in the near future
> 
> You've got yourself a real winner with your indoor too mate, i hope you got a clone off her before putting her to flower??


i'm sorting the outdoor like a small factory  lol it feels a little that way, i was going to finish chopping the plant today but only got through half!! it stretched the length of the laundry in crowns lol, it always looks bigger when you bring it in!! DAMN IT! 

You bet i got a clone  she's 5 weeks and 5 days old 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Soup, did you mean me??
> 
> If so, my current watering schedule is every 4 hours for 20mins during lights on and only once for 15mins during lights out half way through the dark cycle. PH i try and keep to 6 but it keeps buffering to 6.4. Im adjusting it each day back to 6. You think i should be watering less? I could always knock back to 15min feeds. I checked the perlite the other day and it was dry down to about 1/2 and inch so assumed it was drying enough...





eastcoastmo said:


> Ah ok i get what you mean now hey. I might stop the feed during dark and let her just soak up whats in there before lights on! Good pick up man and cheers for letting me know. I can also see the clawing you're talking about
> 
> edit- sorry Flowa, just realised this was in your thread and not mine!! Apologies mate


I would try to even your feeds out even during the lights off if you are having fluctuations..... and perhaps the reason your ph is going up could be you aren't topping up with enough bloom  try topping up with 20-30ml half way through the week, and bump the base up a bit more including the silica. Silica is vitally important. Silica will make the ph go up, bloom will make the ph go down.... to a point. The neutral salts in bloom will dissolve the silica IF the silica has been mixed in properly. Silica will also help rid of systemic diseases, think of it as liquid diatomaceous earth. ( synthetic though! ) Bugz do not like the silica at all, and if you're using enough you will see healthier plants.


----------



## damiana (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Flowa Thanks so much for the response.

Going to duplicate your setup very, very soon but I want to make sure I have the feeding schedule correct.

I understand your system is complicated and reading the plant is important with understanding climate/air movement/genetics and more. 
I read the entire thread and took notes, they read as follows with questions throughout. 

When you are sober (preferably) can you please answer a few questions and correct where I&#8217;m wrong. This will clarify for everyone. I can post a grow log myself to help others if things go well. (Running CO2, should be interesting with this setup)

Thanks so much in advance. 

------------------------------------ Notes on FlowaMasta Tek -------------------------------------

Clone (or seed) in Rockwool which is then placed in perlite and hydroton, feeding daily or when needed, lifting roots out of perlite often for easy transplant later. But what is the nut schedule during this early stage?

Throughout grow you flush twice (by filling bucket and draining) on every seventh day with fresh water. Then clean rez tank, tubing and bottom of inside pot?

*Vegetative Phase* (Ph 5 to 6.5 starting at 5 which naturally increases to 6.5 towards the end of the week)
Nutrients from CycoFlower (ml per Liter)
Floralicious - .25ml
Grow A - 2ml
Grow B - 2ml
Silica - 1ml
Dr. Repair - 1ml to 2ml as needed
B 1 Boost - 1ml
Week 3 add XL which will drop Ph to around 3 and should buffer to 5 (Use Ph up if needed).
As water dissipates throughout week, top up with tap water or R.O water? Should it be Ph&#8217;d to 5 or left at the 8 or so it is?

*Bloom* (Ph 5 to 6.5, top up with tap water and 1ml suga rush as needed [and with Bloom A+B and Silica if desired?])
No Florilicious?
No XL?
No B1 Boost?
Potash - 1ml
Bloom A &#8211; 3ml
Bloom B &#8211; 3ml
Silica &#8211; 1ml
Fungarid as needed? 2ml I would guess?
Dr. Repair &#8211; 1ml - 2ml (non after week 3 of bloom)
Suga Rush &#8211; 1ml
PGR part B 1ml for 5 days during week 2 or 3? of bloom? When do you add PGR part A and how much?

*Week 5 (Swell Phase)* Ph 6.2 at beginning of week not the usual 5 ish?
Flush three times prior to starting Phase
Bloom A+B 2ml each
Silica 2ml
Swell 2ml
Suga rush 2.5ml
Cut Bloom A+B in half (to 1ml) one or two weeks later? Then drop Swell and silica in half? after that, I&#8217;m confused here?

*Flush* (5-7 days with R.O water) if Ph gets too high (leaves burn) buffer with bloom A+B and Suga rush

*Notes*
*Trimming smaller branches, topping, LSTing and placement in SCROG are key components to this technique.
*When flushing, clean rez tank, lines, and water filter, change air stone as needed.
*Dry in 21c room, fans blowing below buds, 65% humidity?

EDIT: The following attachment helps me understand your feeding schedule for PGR A and B.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 28, 2013)

damiana said:


> Hey Flowa Thanks so much for the response.
> 
> Going to duplicate your setup very, very soon but I want to make sure I have the feeding schedule correct.
> 
> ...


WOW  detailed reply! i'll do my best as i'm always high, i really am!  

I'll start with the early stage as a clone in a small tub. I use the same method of flow thru design with a separater plate so the roots dont stay in gross water. But i only feed ONCE per day, as the perlite/hydroton mix stays wet for around 24 hours in regular ambient temp, i only feed with a small amount of base Grow A+B and a dash of vitamin B1 Boost or Dr. repair when needed, every plant will be different especially according to climate/environment. 

When i flush I scrub the tub and flush all the tubing, i always allow for extra length as each time i clean it out it will have a stretched end that will need snipping back so it fits tight over the joiners. There is no need to clean out or interupt the plant or their roots at all in this method other than maybe turning the plant during vegetive stage. The inside tub gets a little dirty, but only from iron deposits, and other insolubles. These serve no purpose and pose no threat as long as you weekly flush. Bad bacteria starts to grow around the 5th-6th day, easier to maintain within that small guideline or it can become difficult/impossible to manage.

During vegetive stage in week 3 when XL is applied, this is applied with all the nutrient blend, but i keep it basic with only bloom A+B silica and potash. much easier to maintain, and hugely rewarding.

DO NOT go by that chart for PGR feeding, MOST strains will not handle near that amount. That amount is only there for commercial crop usage, for softwood plants i would cut that and only use 1/3 of the given recommended. It doesn't take much to work at all. They just want your $80 per bottle. The more you use, the lower grade cannabis in that it gets to dense to breathe or grow as it naturally should. I wish the owner never put that up as its ruined a GREAT deal of erb in these parts of the world. BUT ONLY because its used wrong, its a superior product at best both PGR A+B ( never c!!! ) used properly, and studied first, and knowing the dangers and taking precautions like wearing gloves and a mask and glasses in case of spillage. VERY dangerous substances, its basically hormones introduced to the plant at the right time, so they can do what they are supposed to do, but faster to produce their own natural hormones, a jump start can be beneficial to alot of strains including most sativas.

Here is a nutrient uptake chart it will help you understand why you want your levels to be as such.. You can see why i bump the ph up slightly during week 5 flowering, to around 6ish, as it takes on maximum phosphorous, potassium and magnesium, and also the ideal levels to maintain good iron and molybdenum levels. Calcium will not be required during the end stages in my opinion anyway as the plant is uptaking its own food sources, you just need to increase its uptake. ( by maintaining a consistent ideal ph level. ) and feeding the correct levels at the right times. Reading plants takes time, and lots of trial and error, i'm still finding out and learning new things as the weather is always changing, but noting each effect can help gather viable information and help the next time, maybe the following year.







I always say keep it around 6, and your hydro plants will love you!!! But NEVER think they need more than recommended without trialing and testing first and slowly adding more. Its hard to go back from too much, it can delay things by even a week, I veg for 4 so every day counts 

let me know if i missed anything!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 28, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Set it up  You ill be glad you did. A flowa setup might interest you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha Flowas green factory lol, you must be over chopping and trimming by now lol

Thanks again for your advice dude, im going to do a flush this morning and do what you said in my thread. I'll also knock the feeds up to 3hrs during lights on and 4hrs during lights off, hopefully that should work. I'll also top up my res with base bloom during the week. Only reason i hadnt to date is because the ppm and EC has stayed the same through out the week so didn't think it needed it! 

Good to hear you got a clone of your amster gold too bro, are you going to try and scrog it this time and see how she goes with that??


----------



## damiana (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome, just six more questions before I begin my grow. 

When you say you top up with fresh water, is this tap water or RO water and is it Ph'd (I'm assuming no)?

If no, how to maintain 6 Ph in rez? 

When I add all the nutes before a new week of feeding the Ph should read 5.8? or 5 (given it will rise to 5.8 ish soon with fresh water additions and chemical reactions)?

How much XL do you put in during week 3 of Veg (.5ml?)?

After week 5 of Bloom, during week 6 and 7, what is the nut schedule? Drop Bloom A+B, Swell, Silica in half each week? Continue with Suga rush through out flush (week 8-9)?

Thanks, Growing from Seed, Day one is today!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey man, i did the flush this morning and when i refilled the res i put the silica in first and then added another lot of water. Then added the potash, sugar rush and dr repair in the next lot of water, then added full strength nutes to the last lot of water. So all up 30L of water in 3 lots. I just checked the pH and its sitting on 6.6, should i leave it for a few hours and see if it buffers any lower or should i add some pH down now? I didnt add any B1 Boost or floralicious. 
Cheers brother and sorry for all the questions and shit, i know you're a busy man 

oh yeah and i now have my system watering every 3 hours during lights on and every 4 hours during lights off for 15mins each time...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha Flowas green factory lol, you must be over chopping and trimming by now lol
> 
> Thanks again for your advice dude, im going to do a flush this morning and do what you said in my thread. I'll also knock the feeds up to 3hrs during lights on and 4hrs during lights off, hopefully that should work. I'll also top up my res with base bloom during the week. Only reason i hadnt to date is because the ppm and EC has stayed the same through out the week so didn't think it needed it!
> 
> Good to hear you got a clone of your amster gold too bro, are you going to try and scrog it this time and see how she goes with that??


absolutely buggered.  
If you maybe locked out some nutrients, that can cause no uptake in nutes. Ph adjusters can be more trouble than they are worth  let alone ph/ppm/ec meters, unless you maintain them on a weekly basis and calibrate them with fresh buffer liquid, i doubt the reading will be close to accurate anyway.... I dont use them anymore, i just go by what i'm used to now 



damiana said:


> Awesome, just six more questions before I begin my grow. *Flo says :*
> 
> When you say you top up with fresh water, is this tap water or RO water and is it Ph'd (I'm assuming no)? *just plain old tap water  as long as your source is drinkable!
> *
> ...


_*Awesome man!!

*_


eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, i did the flush this morning and when i refilled the res i put the silica in first and then added another lot of water. Then added the potash, sugar rush and dr repair in the next lot of water, then added full strength nutes to the last lot of water. So all up 30L of water in 3 lots. I just checked the pH and its sitting on 6.6, should i leave it for a few hours and see if it buffers any lower or should i add some pH down now? I didnt add any B1 Boost or floralicious.
> Cheers brother and sorry for all the questions and shit, i know you're a busy man
> 
> oh yeah and i now have my system watering every 3 hours during lights on and every 4 hours during lights off for 15mins each time...


 all good, 6.6 is a little on the high side, I would ride this week out, watch the ph closely if it spikes again, you still have too much ph down in your system, and will need more time to dilute down, in the meantime go easy on the ph adjusters, try this technique, and hide the bottles!!!!! put just 10 drops of ph down in water filled bottle, this way when you add it, its more dilute already and not going to put the system out of whack!

wow m i stoned lol!! near;y dribbling catching flies in my mouth here 

By dropping your b1 boost and floralicious you will be able to see which is deficient after a few days. You will either go one way or the other.  If you HAVE to use ph adjusters make sure they are HYDROPONIC use only, and not for FISH TANKS!!! NO GOOD. 

PH UP SHOULD BE SODIUM HYDROXIDE.

PH DOWN SHOULD BE PHOSPHORIC ACID AROUND 90% SOLUTION.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's my root bound ending from outdoor Jack Skunk!!!

she needed a bit bigger pot and she would of shocked me even more  A nice Memento eh 







Out the pot, and into the ground!!! She broke through a bit!!! 






before washing the soil out to see the density of the roots! 

after......


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 30, 2013)

Flowa Is that a Drywall saw????  Thought I could post up another testament to your method... Another 8 day comparison... Barring me burning the shit out of them with some foliar spray when the lights were on a week back (DRUNK ASS), they are chuggin along. Did some extensive research and they are supposedly Mastodon Kush (Pre98 BubbaXMaster Kush) PO calls it XXX but it isnt. Time will tell how many bubba traits show....so far they have been almost hands off, so there is one. Ive been letting my reservoir run for about 10 days between changes so Im glad they are not that temperamental. Ive been emailing different nutrient companies all day requesting free shit (Bored) most of them give out free samples by the way if not they hook you up with samples if you pay the shipping (Botanicare, any 4 bottles for the 15$ shipping rate!) But anyways I specifically asked Cyco for the XL (I dont think they are gonna go for it but here is hoping!). I would like to get my hands on some other wise Im gonna have to VEG for like 5 more weeks to yield what I want to (The 200w/sq. foot wont hurt either though) This method really is easy and fast Flowa! Its crazy that A First time grower could follow loose guidelines and pump out an outstanding finished product and guys like me who have been playing in the dirt for the last ten years can still learn something new after all this time. I think I had too.....many...........cocktails.-S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> absolutely buggered.
> If you maybe locked out some nutrients, that can cause no uptake in nutes. Ph adjusters can be more trouble than they are worth  let alone ph/ppm/ec meters, unless you maintain them on a weekly basis and calibrate them with fresh buffer liquid, i doubt the reading will be close to accurate anyway.... I dont use them anymore, i just go by what i'm used to now
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, cheers for the detailed reply once again hey! You have helped me so much already, i feel bad for taking up your time! 

I checked the pH last night and its gone from 6.2 on friday to 6.4 yesterday so im not sure whats going on. I havent added any more pH down since i did the flush on friday. I'll try ride it out and do what you have said  the only thing i can think thats making it rise may be the rockwool. I never flushed out the basic tendencies to begin with as i had no idea i needed to. This may be why it keeps rising slowly...either that or as you said it may be the locking out of some nutes that is also causing it to rise. I also noticed some nute burn on the tips of the leaves last night also, so i think going from 2mL per litre to 3mL per litre of base bloom may have ben a bit too much. I'll keep an eye on the pH and hope it doesnt go any higher as it will likely lock out more nutes now! The pH down i have is phosphoric acid from the hydro shop too, theres no way i use fish tank stuff  

thanks again bro, you rock as always 

And damn, look at the size of the root ball of your jack, that is humungous!! No wonder you got a lot out of her


----------



## Downinit (Mar 31, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Here's my root bound ending from outdoor Jack Skunk!!!
> 
> she needed a bit bigger pot and she would of shocked me even more  A nice Memento eh
> 
> ...


Damn it man!!!! One thing for sure is seeing is freaking believing!!! Flowa I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said my brotha but, bravo my friend!! Freakin amazing!! I'm so blown away by ur knowledge and talent!! Those roots are unstoppable!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Flowa Is that a Drywall saw????  Thought I could post up another testament to your method... Another 8 day comparison... Barring me burning the shit out of them with some foliar spray when the lights were on a week back (DRUNK ASS), they are chuggin along. Did some extensive research and they are supposedly Mastodon Kush (Pre98 BubbaXMaster Kush) PO calls it XXX but it isnt. Time will tell how many bubba traits show....so far they have been almost hands off, so there is one. Ive been letting my reservoir run for about 10 days between changes so Im glad they are not that temperamental. Ive been emailing different nutrient companies all day requesting free shit (Bored) most of them give out free samples by the way if not they hook you up with samples if you pay the shipping (Botanicare, any 4 bottles for the 15$ shipping rate!) But anyways I specifically asked Cyco for the XL (I dont think they are gonna go for it but here is hoping!). I would like to get my hands on some other wise Im gonna have to VEG for like 5 more weeks to yield what I want to (The 200w/sq. foot wont hurt either though) This method really is easy and fast Flowa! Its crazy that A First time grower could follow loose guidelines and pump out an outstanding finished product and guys like me who have been playing in the dirt for the last ten years can still learn something new after all this time. I think I had too.....many...........cocktails.-S0uP View attachment 2593361View attachment 2593362


Yeah  she's a drywall saw!, had some trouble hacking the thing down, scissors were not going to cut it! even the cola branches were as thick as my little finger 
Folliar spray is great, BUT how about when the lights go off  that way the room is still warm, and te plants will absorb more sufficiently.
Man they look beautiful and healthy!  the one on the right looks genetically perfect to me matey! the left one is ace also, looks to be a fast grower, they are going to take off in the next week man, hang on tight 
Not sure if they'll part with the XL, as its a bit of a secret type product, it is advertised and part of their range in the cyco pro-kit, but not a product that most shop owners will tell you about. They should though! best product by them, and purest on the market out of ANYTHING. I sound like i'm helping them..... i'm trying to help everyone  I've done plenty of research and some trials prior to publishing my RIU grows ( 3 grows i my pocket before RIU, 7 in total now, 7th being the Amster Gold indoors ). So I'm not as experienced as alot of others, but my research is totally based on growing plants in general, not ideally cannabis, and this i think has given me a small advantage in knowing a little how plants respond to certain elements and nutrients.

Weekly res changes are a better path to travel in this system, ideally you want to use as much fresh nutrient as possible, but still being affordable ofcourse, after 1 week the irons and salts will have been mostly digested by then and need replacing, and th used up insoluble salts need to be washed out so they don't bind with your perlite when things dry up.
Keep it up man! they look like really nice cuts!



eastcoastmo said:


> hey man, cheers for the detailed reply once again hey! You have helped me so much already, i feel bad for taking up your time!
> 
> I checked the pH last night and its gone from 6.2 on friday to 6.4 yesterday so im not sure whats going on. I havent added any more pH down since i did the flush on friday. I'll try ride it out and do what you have said  the only thing i can think thats making it rise may be the rockwool. I never flushed out the basic tendencies to begin with as i had no idea i needed to. This may be why it keeps rising slowly...either that or as you said it may be the locking out of some nutes that is also causing it to rise. I also noticed some nute burn on the tips of the leaves last night also, so i think going from 2mL per litre to 3mL per litre of base bloom may have ben a bit too much. I'll keep an eye on the pH and hope it doesnt go any higher as it will likely lock out more nutes now! The pH down i have is phosphoric acid from the hydro shop too, theres no way i use fish tank stuff
> 
> ...


Damn! thats unusual, I cannot pinpoint the issue here, thinking that maybe the perlite has been toxified by the ph adjusters, these things bind as they are toxic chemicals, and can take ALOT of adjustment to get back if gone too far out of whack, My guess is something is locked out, and causing the spike in ph, so if you're using a 30l tub, just replace 10 litres with fresh water, If you HAVE to use ph down do it after you've ran the nutrients through the system, or while its feeding. a small amount!, and also have you calibrated your ph meter? it might be slightly out, and also they will read 2 different readings if you stick too much of the ph meter in. You ONLY want the very TIP of the ph pen/meter. ANY further will give a false readout. ( 1 cm )



Downinit said:


> Damn it man!!!! One thing for sure is seeing is freaking believing!!! Flowa I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said my brotha but, bravo my friend!! Freakin amazing!! I'm so blown away by ur knowledge and talent!! Those roots are unstoppable!


LOL, legend! Keep the show goin eh? 

Here's day 39 Amsterdam Gold























































Flash off below



















And that raps it up for last night pics anyway! well out of about 80 pics or so.... yes obsessive... My 'other' love affair


----------



## mrbigshot (Mar 31, 2013)

those pictures are amazing, better than i see in the magazines


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 31, 2013)

Woah man she is truly magnificent hey, so dark green and those colas are just MASSIVE!! Awesome work man!! 


I tested the pH in my res this morning and its dropped back to 6.1 so you may be right about locking out some nutrients. Either that or the other thing you said about the perlite and rockwool holding salts from the pH adjuster! At least she's picked right up though man, very happy about that thanks to you  Ive been calibrating my pen each week too just to make sure, seems to stay calibrated well too


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2013)

Absolutely epic!!!! FlowaMasta - you need to come to California, Washington or Colorado and start a company doing this. Your medicine would be the best!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2013)

Totally agree Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2013)

mrbigshot said:


> those pictures are amazing, better than i see in the magazines


Thanx for your input! I see you're not one to 'post' much, so MUCH appreciated man 



eastcoastmo said:


> Woah man she is truly magnificent hey, so dark green and those colas are just MASSIVE!! Awesome work man!!
> 
> 
> I tested the pH in my res this morning and its dropped back to 6.1 so you may be right about locking out some nutrients. Either that or the other thing you said about the perlite and rockwool holding salts from the pH adjuster! At least she's picked right up though man, very happy about that thanks to you  Ive been calibrating my pen each week too just to make sure, seems to stay calibrated well too


Yea  She is gorgeous thanx man, maybe my best yet!!! looking forward to this more than any kids Christmas  The smell is completely UN-manageable. It has gotten to the point where the entire house is stinking profusely to the point where i'd nearly say did the outdoor smell at all?? in comparison!? barely. As soon as i open the tent, mrs Flowa says , 'aahhh she's awake'  and takes a huge breath in  The smell is closely similar to that of 'White Widow' Very Orange juice type smell that almost stings your senses. 

I'm a happy man, and all glad to help man, sounds like she's starting to buffer out now. The perlite indeed will soak up salts... like a sponge , as to why we don't want to drown the roots when feeding. It soaks up plenty enough from the surrounding perlite, and best to stay 50% moist and never let dry out. Which it does automatically anyway. 6.1 is a good number. If it drops even slightly more, it means she's starting to use up some of that food she stored. She should start to feed base again now and you shouldn't see too much sway in the ph level, and don't stress if you see it change 5.8-6.5 in a week, this is still fine and you then get a good balance of nutrients at each ph level. As long as you don't over feed, then its going a little backwards again, the plants will only take up as much as needed, any more and its only going to be detrimental to the plant.

Plant looking sweet as by the way  Readers should chime in to Easty's thread to see how someone completely new to my methods does 

No pressure Easty  jk You'll do fine. Perlite is your best friend now. She LOVES generosity.



Mohican said:


> Absolutely epic!!!! FlowaMasta - you need to come to California, Washington or Colorado and start a company doing this. Your medicine would be the best!


lol  Thats awesome Mo! Thankyou for those kind words! I would love to be doing this for more people, Life takes me many places, and who knows i may just end up in one of those places along the line  Especially if laws don't change around here. I would love to spread my knowledge!! It does feel a little wasted here in australia ( by wasted i mean my knowledge ) but yes most of us here ARE wasted, just MOST dont like to admit it. It'd be embarrassing if some Judges, or lawyers, or even doctors and surgeons admitted to smoking the ganja! Bout time Aussies stuck up for themselves. Theres alot more of us than them. Alot of us are annoyed too!! Its hard when the people in power are so blind minded, and refuse to listen to the ACTUAL public. These BIG people in power are sad lonely people who just want their neigbours to be silent and have no fun like them. You know what!? play your music loud, smoke ganja with your windows open, put a sign out the front clearly stating 'honk your horn if you want your rights back!!! You would hear honking all day long. Who tells these judges what to do!? I'd like to. You know who can outsmart all these idiots in power? Every single one of us. We're doing JUST that, but we need more   They can't stop what everyone wants.



eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree Mo


lol Cheerz Easty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow man that's a big call about the smell, for her to be stronger than your jack skunk she must really have a strong female scent lol. She just sounds and looks like a killer strain bro, so so happy for you and so good to watch someone with your awesome knowledge and experience do it full justice..and more! I hang out for your updates more than anyone elses because your methods and care for detail is so professional  it really is a pleasure to see! 

Im almost certain you're right about mine too mate, i wont be touching the pH adjusters from here unless i really HAVE to  just needed some of your expert guidance to make me realise it hey  this setup really has me excited too man, im always out checking things and just really enoying the chemistry side of it too! The only thing im thinking at the moment is to lower the nutes back to 3/4 strength instead of full as i think thats what has caused the slight burn, would you suggest lowering the base bloom or all of the nutes? probably best to lower all a bit yeah? 

Lol about your comment too for others to chime in, thanks heaps for your kind words, it really means a lot and gives me confidence  

100% agree about us needing some people in power to make a change for the better too, us growers and stoners done cause any harm, we do it for ourselves and our mates to enjoy and medicate. We need judges and people in power to just wake up and realise it! If it ever gets legalised dude, i would seriously love to go into business with you, i reckon we'd have a killer business mate  

Seriously man, send some of your pics to high times, i reckon they'd be all over them like a fat kid on a cupcake


----------



## damiana (Apr 1, 2013)

I plan on running a 90 liter rez tank for two plants, not 45 liter tank for one, are there any problems this could lead to I'm not aware of?

I imagine a 90 liter tank wouldn't change a thing since the amount of nutrients is the same per plant, both plants are the same strain and age so their runoff would be the same right?

Very excited, I have my CO2 generator (tankless water heater) working just right, now at 800ppm for my young plants. Got a 10,000 BTU dual vent A/C and Dehumidifier in the tent, which is closed off to maintain CO2 levels. Two 200W CFL SunBlaster 6500k bulbs and one 250W LED panel from Hydroponicshut. 

Thanks everyone from RIU who helped, and countless others. First ever grow and its always been a life long dream of mine to do this!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man that's a big call about the smell, for her to be stronger than your jack skunk she must really have a strong female scent lol. She just sounds and looks like a killer strain bro, so so happy for you and so good to watch someone with your awesome knowledge and experience do it full justice..and more! I hang out for your updates more than anyone elses because your methods and care for detail is so professional  it really is a pleasure to see!
> 
> Im almost certain you're right about mine too mate, i wont be touching the pH adjusters from here unless i really HAVE to  just needed some of your expert guidance to make me realise it hey  this setup really has me excited too man, im always out checking things and just really enoying the chemistry side of it too! The only thing im thinking at the moment is to lower the nutes back to 3/4 strength instead of full as i think thats what has caused the slight burn, would you suggest lowering the base bloom or all of the nutes? probably best to lower all a bit yeah?
> 
> ...


Very much so. I'm in need of some new carbon scrubbing i think. Its a very intoxicating smell, it feels like it drenches the air in it. The Density of this plant is truly remarkable!, i can barely bend a nug out of the way to check, even all the tips are rock solid and very heavy. Things are falling over , and i'm continuously holding these colas up with a ridiculous amount of twine! As you can see, the main 2 colas are twisting both ways, and i really dont know how they are standing up to be honest. Soo tall.

Thanx heaps for the reply man, I think with your nutes, you could back off to 3/4 no worries, i might say its the additives that are burning more than the base, i could be wrong. Your base is what stabilizes the ph, not so much your additives. But individually they change things slightly and using the right ones together brings a nice balance. They will take bloom really well, very soluble, i VERY rarely get nute burn, i would say my tip burn would be from leaving my pump on a couple of weeks ago 

Thanx again Easty!!



damiana said:


> I plan on running a 90 liter rez tank for two plants, not 45 liter tank for one, are there any problems this could lead to I'm not aware of?
> 
> I imagine a 90 liter tank wouldn't change a thing since the amount of nutrients is the same per plant, both plants are the same strain and age so their runoff would be the same right?
> 
> ...


I would always recommend 2 res's 1 per plant. The perlite acts as a filter kind of, and each pot will take on different amounts of nutrients. You can do this ofcourse, but 1 plant always seems to come out heaps better. I've seen it too many times. Yes its alot more setting up with 2 reservoirs, 2 pumps, 2 air stones.... but if you want equal rights to both plants, it makes more sense to have 1 each doesn't it? Unless ofcourse both plants are in 1 VERY large tub. You can still have both res's connected via a simple connecting line running from each bottom, then they both go down at the exact same level, and both pumps are working still so both plants get fed at the same time. But this is for having more nutrient available. 2 plants don't always take up twice as much water, as the space taken up will be filled with heat and the evaporation can create a high humidity climate, so the plants take on a little less.

Your climate sounds great so far man! The 2 6500k lamps will be a nice bright white!! but what about the 250w LED?? This has got to put out some serious energy to boost lumens, is it cold where you are lucky man!? I see you got a water heater also!? man never have i ran the heater for hydro lol, she keeps my house nice n warm in winter though!

I'm interested in what you got on the sunblasters, instead of something more high powered? Big buds will come easier from using High power, High meaning 600 watts minimum. Not that there's anything wrong with the given setup. It will grow plants, but i would want a little higher spectrum lamps, especially for flowering.


----------



## damiana (Apr 1, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I would always recommend 2 res's 1 per plant. The perlite acts as a filter kind of, and each pot will take on different amounts of nutrients. You can do this ofcourse, but 1 plant always seems to come out heaps better. I've seen it too many times. Yes its alot more setting up with 2 reservoirs, 2 pumps, 2 air stones.... but if you want equal rights to both plants, it makes more sense to have 1 each doesn't it? Unless ofcourse both plants are in 1 VERY large tub. You can still have both res's connected via a simple connecting line running from each bottom, then they both go down at the exact same level, and both pumps are working still so both plants get fed at the same time. But this is for having more nutrient available. 2 plants don't always take up twice as much water, as the space taken up will be filled with heat and the evaporation can create a high humidity climate, so the plants take on a little less.
> 
> Your climate sounds great so far man! The 2 6500k lamps will be a nice bright white!! but what about the 250w LED?? This has got to put out some serious energy to boost lumens, is it cold where you are lucky man!? I see you got a water heater also!? man never have i ran the heater for hydro lol, she keeps my house nice n warm in winter though!
> 
> I'm interested in what you got on the sunblasters, instead of something more high powered? Big buds will come easier from using High power, High meaning 600 watts minimum. Not that there's anything wrong with the given setup. It will grow plants, but i would want a little higher spectrum lamps, especially for flowering.


I'll likely go with two rez tanks just in case, like 30 extra bucks for me. 

I reside in California and the summers stays cool cause I'm near the ocean. Inside the tent the climate is a perfect 78-82 degrees F, 800-1200 PPM of CO2, the humidity is all over the place from 45% to 90%, mostly 65%. 

The SunBlaster is 14,000 lumens each, I have no idea what the lumens are for the LED. As I understand it, CFL's are equivalent to like three times their wattage rating so my 200's are like 600's I think? A 200W CFL is equivalent to a 600 W incandescent? Something like that. I went with the sunblasters because I didn't want to spend so much on electricity, I thought I'd give them a try, and supplement with the LED, which is powerful indeed. 
And I will be purchasing two 200W 2700K Sunblaster CFL bulbs when flower time comes around, that was my plan. I'm confident I'll get big buds, I think others will be surprised too. 

If I feel the need to move to an HPS in the future after I get experience of growing under my belt I will but I'm trying to use the least energy possible while I learn the art. Earth-minded and all. 

The water heater is not to heat any water, that is just a consequence of the heater, its to burn liquid propane for the exhaust fumes, AKA CO2! It is simply a CO2 generator that is water cooled so my tent doesn't get too hot.

I am curious what my rez water temperature should be though? My hardwood floor is cold so I hope cold water is what's required. And is my magnetic driven water pump going to pull iron out of the rez tank?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Very much so. I'm in need of some new carbon scrubbing i think. Its a very intoxicating smell, it feels like it drenches the air in it. The Density of this plant is truly remarkable!, i can barely bend a nug out of the way to check, even all the tips are rock solid and very heavy. Things are falling over , and i'm continuously holding these colas up with a ridiculous amount of twine! As you can see, the main 2 colas are twisting both ways, and i really dont know how they are standing up to be honest. Soo tall.
> 
> Thanx heaps for the reply man, I think with your nutes, you could back off to 3/4 no worries, i might say its the additives that are burning more than the base, i could be wrong. Your base is what stabilizes the ph, not so much your additives. But individually they change things slightly and using the right ones together brings a nice balance. They will take bloom really well, very soluble, i VERY rarely get nute burn, i would say my tip burn would be from leaving my pump on a couple of weeks ago
> 
> Thanx again Easty!!.


Shit bro, hope your scrubber helps get rid of the smell, nothing worse than people smelling you out!! 

Too easy mate, well I'm thinking i might have a better look tonight and see how the burn is going, if its not too bad i may try keeping the bloom and silica at full strength and the rest slightly lower (30mL to 35L) and see how she goes


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2013)

damiana said:


> I'll likely go with two rez tanks just in case, like 30 extra bucks for me.
> 
> I reside in California and the summers stays cool cause I'm near the ocean. Inside the tent the climate is a perfect 78-82 degrees F, 800-1200 PPM of CO2, the humidity is all over the place from 45% to 90%, mostly 65%.
> 
> ...


cold res temp is fine, as long as its not freezing! but mind you i put enough frozen blocks in sometimes to nearly freeze the line over lol! and that doesn't bother her  my theory is she'll pump out more resin to keep her warm  I think like a plant sometimes and thats what come up. It may have worked. It could of been the UVB lamp also, which is now off. I'm bringing the temps down now by closing the glass slider on my hood a bit more and will also let my humidity come up a tiny bit. 28% is fairly dry, i'm aiming for 40% These buds are a nice density level, man, i gotta get off my stoned dribbling ass and check on her!! getting soo heavy!! i was thinking last night, what day is she on? day 42.... shit!!!! shes almost done! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Shit bro, hope your scrubber helps get rid of the smell, nothing worse than people smelling you out!!
> 
> Too easy mate, well I'm thinking i might have a better look tonight and see how the burn is going, if its not too bad i may try keeping the bloom and silica at full strength and the rest slightly lower (30mL to 35L) and see how she goes


 The smell is super chronic to say the least lol, i will be trimming that plant with that bedroom door shut tight. Very medicated. I'm actually scared to touch her, so i'll pull the largest cola down when shes finished and check her for mould or low light spots, trim her down and decide if i can take the rest and just hang it all as it is, and not trim a single leaf off until shes 3/4 dry I don't want to disturb 1 trichome!!!!
even her leaves arghhhhhh mental.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2013)

Here she was last night at day 41!

And Mo i gotta couple of seed shots for you 































Here's a lower nug on one of the colas, She's real dark in colour, very unusual, very 'tropical' looking indeed.



















Show her size off a bit here.....







I'll have a raspberry cupcake with that please.....







and could you roll it in this........







Here's some primo seeds i got so far from my outdoor Jack Skunk. Awesome patterns.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2013)

Hahaha oh man that's gold, freakin scary, but gold! I so wish i had a smell app on this phone, would love to smell her in all her glory lol

edit- holy shit bro those colas are freakin MASSIVE! And so god damn frosty with trichs, wow man that is just amazing. Once again mate, thanks so much for the bud porn  best ive seen in a long time! How do you keep the glare out of the pic with the hps light on?? Im intrigued...do you also have a different light in there just for photos??


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome!!! Flowamasta FTW! Long as yo bitches love ya! Shure they do! 
[video=youtube;KY44zvhWhp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY44zvhWhp4&amp;list=RD02-6jhuhsG-7w[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha oh man that's gold, freakin scary, but gold! I so wish i had a smell app on this phone, would love to smell her in all her glory lol
> 
> edit- holy shit bro those colas are freakin MASSIVE! And so god damn frosty with trichs, wow man that is just amazing. Once again mate, thanks so much for the bud porn  best ive seen in a long time! How do you keep the glare out of the pic with the hps light on?? Im intrigued...do you also have a different light in there just for photos??


 The camera is amazing Easty. Allows for iso setting of 80 and with the flash on aswell as the HPS i can capture full detail in 20 000th of a second. Just have the exposure levels right down, with the great sensitive cmos sensors these days they can focus extremely well even when the aperture is only slightly open.
flash off gets great pics too but i have to cancel out the red spectrum to get the green


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont have a good camera but im a freak with the button  I like giving the girls a good photosession. lol im over 1000 on this autoflower grow 
Picture number 1000 was a good one  Im gonna try to fiddle with the settings abit and see if i can just about reach your socks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> The camera is amazing Easty. Allows for iso setting of 80 and with the flash on aswell as the HPS i can capture full detail in 20 000th of a second. Just have the exposure levels right down, with the great sensitive cmos sensors these days they can focus extremely well even when the aperture is only slightly open.
> flash off gets great pics too but i have to cancel out the red spectrum to get the green


Sweet as dude, Im sure my DSLR can do the same thing, i just havent read far enough into it lol! Cheers for the tip mate, i might have to investigate further


----------



## RedzoneFL (Apr 3, 2013)

Is this the strain your using: http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dinafem-feminised-critical-jack-seeds-2433

I am trying to locate the strain you use


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi buddy good to see your still going hard....


----------



## Downinit (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey flowa! I pulled 3.6oz dried from my power kush!!!! I know that's nothing impressive with the numbers u r pulling but not bad for my second attempt at hydro. Ur feed schedule is amazing and that was with only 8L res I'll be increasing to a 19L rez for the pineapple express!!! Thanks So much again for ALL the GOOD advice brotha!! U r the man!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2013)

* Sorry for the late update peoples!! I have been busy adjusting to Jack Skunks outdoor high




which is incredibly narcotic to say the least, and tastes great so we have plenty of both indoor and outdoor now!! 
I Harvested Amsterdam Gold Late last night, and finished manicuring by the end of tonight. What i chopped off the plant in 5 minutes was an absolute headache to manicure, so i went at this full cola size ( 7 main branches and a few small ones 0% popcorn ) hanging the bud up by hand and carefully trimming. Now i would id like to of been able to leave the leaves on, but realistically the smell is too strong, and the buds are to thick and dense. So i'm letting them rest on their branch, that will hold plenty of moisture in and i can slowly dry them hanging up in the now cool tent. I had to, as if i could chop them swords down LOL!!! 

These buds are heavy. REALLY heavy, i didn't really want all that yummy stickiness touch anything, so i draped one of the colas over the scales still with leaves on, and she went over the 200 gram mark well and truly. These made my 1.25 litre bottle of sprit look dwarf in comparison!!

Enjoy PART 1: Last pics alive and growing!! day 46





























































Part 2 coming up!!! 
*


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2013)

_*Part 2 'Amsterdam Gold Harvest' Day 46 flowering. 67 days TOTAL!!! yep only *__*67*__* days. Enjoy! and thanx all for watching and enjoying my thread!!! I can't wait to see the numbers i get of this girl, sure to shock even me.
*_






















































How did that trunk hold up that much bud!!!??? please don't ask because it just doesn't make sense!!!

























_*Enjoy the gawk  She is resting in the cool tent now, all hanging there dreaming away.......... stinking my house to high heavens, but you can see why! Those Colas are more round than the sprite bottle. The largest being well over 200 grams wet, i wasn't going to lay these big juicy sticky bats down lol i need some hanging fruit store scales for these bad girls  

Easily my largest colas to date and then some!!!!*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow brother, you really did her so much justice, she was just a magnificent plant and so much resin too  

Are you going to scrog her next time or go down the same route as this grow? Id be keen to see how much you pull off her hey, im sure i'll be flabbergasted haha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2013)

Magnificent grow FlowaMasta! Bravo! So many trichs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow brother, you really did her so much justice, she was just a magnificent plant and so much resin too
> 
> Are you going to scrog her next time or go down the same route as this grow? Id be keen to see how much you pull off her hey, im sure i'll be flabbergasted haha


Thanx Easty!  yeah! i've been really excited and haven't slept this wll in months!!  everythings chopped and drying, i can rest and enjoy our fruits 

I will be scrogging her next round, she's already over 1 foot tall and growing sideways  a bit of a trip hehe trying something a little different next round. Always playing around, and have a little extra time on my hands. I'm absolutely gobsmacked she's done, already a good amount of resin turning amber and the way she's resting now will help in the end product  very VERY excited! Her smell is strangely minty with a hint of fuel!?



Mohican said:


> Magnificent grow FlowaMasta! Bravo! So many trichs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Thanx Mo!!  glad you like


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2013)

kiss-ass
That is just awesome! Congratz on the crazyness! 67 Days is just unbelievable! Damn it looks good..


----------



## Repete (Apr 9, 2013)

Dam! Congratz Flo. I am not sure what the words I am looking for ... You have set the BAR to shoot for. So which strain is next after every thing is dry and inspection is done?


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, I want to live in your tent......  lol. Seriously though, looks great!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Easty!  yeah! i've been really excited and haven't slept this wll in months!!  everythings chopped and drying, i can rest and enjoy our fruits
> 
> I will be scrogging her next round, she's already over 1 foot tall and growing sideways  a bit of a trip hehe trying something a little different next round. Always playing around, and have a little extra time on my hands. I'm absolutely gobsmacked she's done, already a good amount of resin turning amber and the way she's resting now will help in the end product  very VERY excited! Her smell is strangely minty with a hint of fuel!?
> 
> ...


Great to hear man, nothing worse than not sleeping due to stressing about growing medicine hey!! Rest up my man  

Sweet well you know I'll be subbed up mate, always love watching what you do. Sounds like your next grow is going to be a monster too 

Mine has a fair bit more yellowing going on too, pretty sure its to do with the swinging pH. Otherwise it's got me buggered. But on the other hand....ITS SWELL TIME  been hanging for this day to come!!


----------



## Downinit (Apr 9, 2013)

Bravo flowa  67 days!!!! So amazing man! Keep on doing ur thing man. Can't wait to hear weight!!! I'm already excited for your next grow!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta - do you use any CO2?


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks great as per usual. Do you ever run into issues? 

I am 3 weeks into flower on mine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2013)

Heya Mate!!!
Awshum as aways masta.
those are really huge colas you got there. 
Congratulations on another spectaculare harvest. 
Them buds have a cool twister like appearance and sexy goldy locks appearance.
Can you please bring some to the 4-20 Cypress Hill concert next week? What bettter then to celebrate 4-20? great weed and great music !!!! at first i thougth the scrog string was helping to keep the weight of the buds up but
maybe the exhaust fan was so strong it was helping to keep the buds straight up ?. 
take it easy flowa and thanks for the pretty pictures. see ya at the cup mate.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 9, 2013)

I just cant believe how quick she was, that girl would have a permanent place in my garden I mean almost 6 indoor harvests a year!!!.... Some serious possibilities there eh? Kind of a shame to scrog her with structure like that but I do look forward to seeing how she takes to the fence! Not that your looking to maximize yield right Well either way, job well done, curious though how did you go about flushing her? -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> kiss-ass
> That is just awesome! Congratz on the crazyness! 67 Days is just unbelievable! Damn it looks good..


 Thanx Gp  i am also just as shocked!! i assure you!! thanx for your input.



Repete said:


> Dam! Congratz Flo. I am not sure what the words I am looking for ... You have set the BAR to shoot for. So which strain is next after every thing is dry and inspection is done?


I have another baby Amster growing sideways in one of my small orange baby tubs  she will be a scrog legend hopefully, i'm trying something a little out of the game..... I am very pleased with this grow, outstanding recovery from an UNHEALTHY, INSECT RIDDLED half dead clone THAT i dropped on the ground before planting!!!! Yeah.... i know. WHAT!? 


EasyPound said:


> Man, I want to live in your tent......  lol. Seriously though, looks great!


Thankyou  lol nice input!



eastcoastmo said:


> Great to hear man, nothing worse than not sleeping due to stressing about growing medicine hey!! Rest up my man
> 
> Sweet well you know I'll be subbed up mate, always love watching what you do. Sounds like your next grow is going to be a monster too
> 
> Mine has a fair bit more yellowing going on too, pretty sure its to do with the swinging pH. Otherwise it's got me buggered. But on the other hand....ITS SWELL TIME  been hanging for this day to come!!


I hear you  don't forget to flush well, and not to add potash with swell, and swell is strong stuff, so measure tight and shake well.  i'll get a pic of the baby soon enough



Downinit said:


> Bravo flowa  67 days!!!! So amazing man! Keep on doing ur thing man. Can't wait to hear weight!!! I'm already excited for your next grow!!!


I know!  I'm super stunned to say the least. Mr mrs seen the plant very little and along came the end and she exploded into this gigantic storm of colas. Not expected, i had strong hope for her, and tried hard to keep things clean and consistent, like adding my 4 litres of ICE every day  i bet a few may start doing that now, i think the ice helps! i goto some effort to remember each day lol 




Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - do you use any CO2?


Nothing more than comes in from the other bedroom windows  I trap the used stale air that comes out of the first carbon filter by using boxes and around 2 metres of outlet tubing ( i blow through the carbon filter, not suck ) and out of the room to be further scrubbed again as it goes into a discreet roof inlet and into another smaller carbon filter. Fresh air is pulled from either direction of the bedroom, or in winter i will have the window open to the actual grow-room which sucks in mass amount of fresh cold air. Running even a close to sealed system is very difficult in a tent, even the zippers leak a little, really more often than not a GOOD setup for inlet and outlet USED PROPERLY will be very efficient. I've never had a problem with fresh air  I JUST chopped a part of a large indoor cola open to check her inside........ DEEEEEEEEEEELICIOUS RESINOUS SEXINESS. I ALMOST JIZZED IN MY PANTZ  and these colas are more round than a 2 litre coke bottle.!!! I was hesitant to do the minor operation on the whoppa of a cola, but now i feel like a proud brain surgeon  A VERY STONED ONE.




^Slanty said:


> Looks great as per usual. Do you ever run into issues?
> 
> I am 3 weeks into flower on mine.


PICS PLEASE  so far so good Slanty  no issues yet, but i'm always in preparation incase!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Heya Mate!!!
> Awshum as aways masta.
> those are really huge colas you got there.
> Congratulations on another spectaculare harvest.
> ...


Thanx Dr!! I tried my VERY BEST  it may just well be!! I'm checkin out these drying buds, and i am loooooo ooooo oving her resin!! so coated and super sticky!!!
I love that you notice the cool twister effect  if you surf back to the beginning you may notice i spun the plant around to gain maximum light penetration for the 2 closest colas in line with one of the lamps!
Yes the string um, oven twine  ( flame proof ) it certainly was there to hold the buds up. I wish i had a video cam recording when i cut the first cola lol. Then the second!! I nearly pulled my hair out...... the weight pulled them ALL OVER! they were upside down in 2 seconds, luckily the stems were VERY thick and didn't snap, also she was getting a nice cold drink of spring water so she had the bounciness about her and luckily JUST hung in there while i hacked the branches back 1 by one at each of their base stems. 7 colas in total, a few smaller tops. 
The exhaust is very strong indeed but mostly directed at sucking through the lighthood, where i have the glass slider open a couple of inches where the cool fresh air that comes from a higher point in the tent comes in and over the globe directly where its pulled through 2 fans, one 6 inch in the hood ( brushless ) and the extractor also being a 6 inch but a 2 way centrifugal bearing so it can be used both ways. She likes to Suck and Blow. oh thats baaaaaaad 





Oo S0uP oO said:


> I just cant believe how quick she was, that girl would have a permanent place in my garden I mean almost 6 indoor harvests a year!!!.... Some serious possibilities there eh? Kind of a shame to scrog her with structure like that but I do look forward to seeing how she takes to the fence! Not that your looking to maximize yield right Well either way, job well done, curious though how did you go about flushing her? -S0uP


She was super quick! a little over 2 months!? i'm stoked! She will be a little stubborn to scrog with her sturdy thick stems! But i'll make it happen. I'm not worried about her structure entirely, more so the chance of stress from the extra topping, but i will have a few extra days to play with. I know i'd love to see 50 pointy hats that looked like them in my tent 

I let the res run low in week 6 and proceeded to top up with fresh tap water, then starting week 7 was simply spring water with a rated ph of 8.0. for 4 days, changed daily. The 4th day she 'finished' in my opinon as some trichomes had started to change and she was taking on no more water, i feel her midrange fan leaves centre of the buds and if they feel at all crispy, thats the thumbs up i need  The plant is degrading after this point in my experience, yes you can gain some more yield, and their is a fine line, but when potency drops off, it can drop off quick. I want my buds sparkling and gleaming with bright white crystals and still have that greasy, shiny appeal  The largest cola has slightly more amber on her, and she's going to be toxic lol!!! the smell of her is insane. it hits your nose like chili pepper! My best looking erb to date visually!! 

I'm still scared to smoke her lol!! I am somewhat prepared lol the JAck Skunk outdoor bush has mellowed both my mrs and I to the point of making munchies..... and then forgetting to eat it. When you find yourself so stoned on the toilet you fall asleep you're smoking the good stuff


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely bro, been doing what you suggested with the flushing, fill it up and once it hits the top open the drain pipe but keep flushing for 20 mins  

I made sure i was real careful with the nutes too, was pretty close to spot on!! 

Sweet bro, well sounds like we're in for another treat with your next grow too, can't wait to see her  till then, enjoy the fruits of your labour!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2013)

Trim pics????


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Absolutely bro, been doing what you suggested with the flushing, fill it up and once it hits the top open the drain pipe but keep flushing for 20 mins
> 
> I made sure i was real careful with the nutes too, was pretty close to spot on!!
> 
> Sweet bro, well sounds like we're in for another treat with your next grow too, can't wait to see her  till then, enjoy the fruits of your labour!!


Great to hear Easty! you'll do sweet as 

I will get things adjusted and have a new thread soon as the inspection is over, the new plant might go in the new pots today 



Mohican said:


> Trim pics????


Haha!  LOL sticky fingers, everything was an outright greasy mess!, i bagged the trim immediately and put it straight in the freezer actually! BUT i will be doing a final manicure  if that interests you Mo   You weed fanatic. I will be doing a final trim today, the buds have taken shape, hasn't really shrank like i thought it would, and the colour is an incredible light green, almost a fluorescent colour, i think i ran a beautiful blend of nutes this run and JUST enough nitrogen to sustain her through to the end. Her life cycle was extremely fast even by my standards and her ripeness came extremely abruptly, if i was away for 2 more days it would of been too long for me. Her colour is such a light green it looks artificial. It looks like it would smell something like oranges being so vibrant green with vividly bright orange hairs. Her trichomes also glisten over the entire surface of every bud, so her final quality is going to look splendid. Pure Jar appeal! I haven't honestly grown anything that quite looks on par with this, the buds look furry with resin and sparkle so well. Its going to be hard to mull these with scissors JUST because i don't want to touch them only look at them


----------



## Downinit (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey flowa, u said u rough trimmed and now ur gonna final. How'd that work out? I did the same thing on mine this time and I noticed a lot of trichomes (more so than usuall) came off. Still smokes great and very potent plus now I have a lot of keef!!! This was the first time I didn't completely trim first. Oh yeah, I meant to tell u I'm only using 370w of led!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 11, 2013)

Flowa how often do you have inspection over there??? It seems like your dealing with that far more often than I would be willing to... I had Inspection 1 time in the past 5 years of growing and dude I thought I was gonna shit. I moved 40+ plants to a near by hotel room in the middle of the night and by the time I was done with that I was so pissed I didnt even take the 4x8 tents down I just hung clothes in them like they were a portable wardrobe out of laziness and spite. Worst 2 fucking days, almost forgot I had like 2-3 plants that I forgot about to the last second and put them across the street at this little park for like 6 hours over night....went back to get them a day later and they were gone! Made someone real happy I hope! Hid them well, I guess not well enough.... Funny stuff, I was paranoid for like 2 months cause it was RIGHT across the street dude!-S0uP


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 11, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> PICS PLEASE  so far so good Slanty  no issues yet, but i'm always in preparation incase!!


Here is day 22 of 12/12:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2013)

Dude they look bloody fantastic  top work mate!


----------



## Downinit (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn slanty!!! Things are really looking good for you. AGAIN!! Nice to see u got it all figured out bro!! Strong work!!


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 13, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> Here is day 22 of 12/12:
> View attachment 2612102View attachment 2612103View attachment 2612104View attachment 2612105


Should have "HERO" status for your level on this sight!, 12/12? Man this is more beautiful every time I see them! Congrats!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Hey flowa, u said u rough trimmed and now ur gonna final. How'd that work out? I did the same thing on mine this time and I noticed a lot of trichomes (more so than usuall) came off. Still smokes great and very potent plus now I have a lot of keef!!! This was the first time I didn't completely trim first. Oh yeah, I meant to tell u I'm only using 370w of led!


Hey man! 
Yeah i just knocked the majority of the main leaf off, fans n shaders and some tips just to make it easier and dry a little more even. The stuff is still mildly fresh, i am curing the main colas now and i'm crapping my dax! lol These things are the sexiest buds i've ever grown, and i've tasted some smaller stuff already and it clean KO'd me bigtime. WAAAAAAAY unexpected, i was thinking a strong crazy mind buzz, but this stuff hits you like a heavy weight king hit before you can even put the bong down properly. The taste!.................... ouch. I got something right thats for sure. I haven't smoked stuff that you know is dripping in resin in years like this. It has that cooking effect in the bowl and smoothly burns down until the very last piece of ash, and each time left with an amazing stench!
I don't think you should lose too many trichomes if you're careful enough. They are ALOT more resilient than you might think  I think the initial resting on the main branches for a couple of days does them wonders, and lets the resin lose a bit of its moisture so its more malleable and less likely to be nocked off by scissors or whatnot. If its too dry when you do a final trim, you will likely knock some off.

I've got some nice pics coming reeeeeeeal soon, i've been so bent, and lookin after myself that i end up not knowing what's going on!! i got very little kief or trim this round!  i got less than a half oz of sugar trim from her  the leaves are so tiny, I think she looks nice anyway. See what ya think 

Cheers again man! Actually one funny pic i have of the smaller stuff curing in a freezer bag, as i went to remove it from the bag it came out as 1 piece of fat nug LOL 




Oo S0uP oO said:


> Flowa how often do you have inspection over there??? It seems like your dealing with that far more often than I would be willing to... I had Inspection 1 time in the past 5 years of growing and dude I thought I was gonna shit. I moved 40+ plants to a near by hotel room in the middle of the night and by the time I was done with that I was so pissed I didnt even take the 4x8 tents down I just hung clothes in them like they were a portable wardrobe out of laziness and spite. Worst 2 fucking days, almost forgot I had like 2-3 plants that I forgot about to the last second and put them across the street at this little park for like 6 hours over night....went back to get them a day later and they were gone! Made someone real happy I hope! Hid them well, I guess not well enough.... Funny stuff, I was paranoid for like 2 months cause it was RIGHT across the street dude!-S0uP


Every 3 months Soup  It does seem rather risky and poor managed, but i assure you its not....... ( just!! ) I add my days up and always allow for 50-55 days flowering, I set the room up to look less conspicuous by leaving the tent up hehe and just building around it  music stuff, guitars here and there 7 in a row JUST like that  I'm based mostly in the area and always work out a proper schedule, NEVER guesswork!! I try to always hit the 29-30 day veg mark, that almost always guarantees me a lb +. Actually amazing difference that you get JUST from vegging a plant 1 more week!!!! 

A small hint  My currently finished Amster Gold hit the 1/2 lb mark and then some. 1.... That's right ONE more week would of dramatically increased my yield numbers. But I really couldn't of asked for a better result!! 

The remark i got from my mate who ' gifted the clone ' .......... " Fu*king HELL........ what did you do to it???? Thats fuckin ridiculooooooooous LOL Well i told him, i stuck to basics and gave her less food! Oh and maybe the dual blend of CycoFlower & Dutch Masters blend.



^Slanty said:


> Here is day 22 of 12/12:
> View attachment 2612102View attachment 2612103View attachment 2612104View attachment 2612105


Beautiful work Slanty!! Man i got some catchin up to do on this site  I swear i'm dreaming though and i'll soon wake up!!
Your plants look gorgeous, green and healthy matey! awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2013)

No worries FlowaMasta - when you got a beauty like her I know you want to treat her very delicately and enjoy looking at your hard work up close. Enjoy your harvest! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok Readers!! And Porn lovers!! She had a nice 7 days drying and 3 days curing so far  

My newest update and some sweet dry shots of the new Amster Gold!  I bow to this lady as being THE BEST QUALITY i have EVER grown. Hands down! Flavour, potency, smell, I'm stoked with her through and through!! Just amazing, I expected a fairly harsh bight considering her caked in resin appearance, but she went down so smooooooth it was like this bud was meant to be lit!! I love my vape.... but *THIS* in a nice clean glass bingle is just incredible. She delights the senses with a first hint of pineapples as soon as you light this stuff, as your eyes light up with your flavour senses tingling, the end of the bowl burned to transparent ash and whisped down the hole with such awesome ease i was jaw dropped lol! Flavour of apples and sweet spicy hash stayed in your mouth long after toking. The initial feeling was almost overwhelming it grabbed me tight. Really tight, right when i thought i was gonna be ok it slammed me and i had to cough.... and cough and heave myself over in a near spewing position only to lift my head moments after with my eyes tearing and deeply bloodshot. Need another..? Me not think so. I looked to mrs Flowa..... I think we done it. Yep this one is it. It wasn't a huge yield but the numbers show fine with me. 270 grams after a 3 day cure from 21 days vegging and 46 days flowering. Yeah! let me at her again, i'm gonna stock up on this. Some close mates are gonna get some awesome sleep with this i can see that now.

Look for the upcoming hint  Oh and the small pile you see in 'that palm' is the smaller stuff i was curing in a freezer bag, this is how it looked after being in there for 3 hours. I remove it and let it sit LIKE THAT until it falls apart naturally. This way it damages less trichomes in the process. Its an ongoing cure with meds like this, i obsess when it gets to a certain point so this is going to be a fun journey to say the least.


Yes, that small baby girl you see is Amster Golds daughter. Time for an inspection then back into it!! i will update soon enough with maybe some more pics if people like 



















what this!!?







Its a baby this. Thats what.

















































There's more....... believe me


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 13, 2013)

incredible fucking pictures mate! people tend to doubt the perlite for some reason but I know a guy in arizona who uses it indoors with great results, You however put his shit to shame!


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 13, 2013)

whats the flo taste and smell like, from dj short right?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> incredible fucking pictures mate! people tend to doubt the perlite for some reason but I know a guy in arizona who uses it indoors with great results, You however put his shit to shame!


Thanx man  I'm not to sure they don't it that much anymore.... A few have cottoned on to the idea, its very fast. Majority of new growers tend to think its about the nutrients available in soil and density... its much more simple than that. Give the roots what they want and good fresh nutrients and i start to see a pretty picture if you ask me  I'm actually fairly new at growing Hydroponics, so thats also great news for anyone out there wondering if they can do it!!

Saying that, i'm actually having a tough time getting my new clone settled. I didn't give her enough rest when i transplanted and she's a bit parched and the stupid new feed-ring shat itself!. CLOGGED ON THE FIRST NIGHT. ( as expected mind you ) pissy little holes, some weren't even drilled through, so i got the scissors and made some chunky new holes, and she's flowing again, but it hasn't helped for the first night in as the perlite dried up causing a ph spike. I calibrated this morning mildly flushed and gave a medium dose of base nutrients with some silica and Dr. Repair. I will give a dose of funga-rid in 3 days to cleanse the roots to free them of any bad bacteria. I did have to add a few drops of ph down to settle things, and noticed a nice drop in the water level, so thats a great sign but a few days will tell, its still very early on.



highfirejones said:


> whats the flo taste and smell like, from dj short right?


like apples/pineapples but very hashy, spicy hash, it has that white widow sting about it, you know JUST after you inhale and you really feeeel its effects... and you taste hash... very rich in taste actually, it makes you want to taste another but the effect tells you different.

dj short?


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 13, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man  I'm not to sure they don't it that much anymore.... A few have cottoned on to the idea, its very fast. Majority of new growers tend to think its about the nutrients available in soil and density... its much more simple than that. Give the roots what they want and good fresh nutrients and i start to see a pretty picture if you ask me  I'm actually fairly new at growing Hydroponics, so thats also great news for anyone out there wondering if they can do it!!
> 
> Saying that, i'm actually having a tough time getting my new clone settled. I didn't give her enough rest when i transplanted and she's a bit parched and the stupid new feed-ring shat itself!. CLOGGED ON THE FIRST NIGHT. ( as expected mind you ) pissy little holes, some weren't even drilled through, so i got the scissors and made some chunky new holes, and she's flowing again, but it hasn't helped for the first night in as the perlite dried up causing a ph spike. I calibrated this morning mildly flushed and gave a medium dose of base nutrients with some silica and Dr. Repair. I will give a dose of funga-rid in 3 days to cleanse the roots to free them of any bad bacteria. I did have to add a few drops of ph down to settle things, and noticed a nice drop in the water level, so thats a great sign but a few days will tell, its still very early on.
> 
> ...


The drip rings are shit, better to drill 1/4" or 1/2" (Convert to metric yourself meh! ) To your liking in my experience. I think hes talking bout Dj shorts strain FLO... I had one back in the day that I was gifted. I had heard really intresting things like great and unpredictable color changes and a super Psychedelic high plus was told that she preffered to be multi harvested, like that every few weeks you could pluck off a substantial amount of buds and she would repay you with more flowers in a few weeks time. This is not what I found at all. Either that, or my phenotype was a bit anti social cause no matter what I did to her (The whole garden could be happy as tits and she would be having a temper tantrum ) I found the yeild and quality to not be worth the effort I was devoting to her, the color changes lack luster. Honestly when it came time to multiharvest her I culled her and put her directly into a slow cooker with a couple # of butter.-S0uP


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 13, 2013)

Cheers Mate ! .. that's sum serious chit Mon. Great run .. now let's see it SCROG'd !


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 13, 2013)

do you ph solution at normal 5.5 ish area or? sorry if u already mentioned this stuff, are you using organic or? my buddy always used g h with good results and I had good results with general organics, only difference was somehow he had his ppms up to 1700 on established clones but had to flush often, I never go past 1000 ppms but never "flush" with less than 500 ppms and still don't get burns just explosive growth. Curious but I guess the organic gh stuff though smelly isn't as easy to burn with for sure
- what are you feeding with?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Ok Readers!! And Porn lovers!! She had a nice 7 days drying and 3 days curing so far
> 
> My newest update and some sweet dry shots of the new Amster Gold!  I bow to this lady as being THE BEST QUALITY i have EVER grown. Hands down! Flavour, potency, smell, I'm stoked with her through and through!! Just amazing, I expected a fairly harsh bight considering her caked in resin appearance, but she went down so smooooooth it was like this bud was meant to be lit!! I love my vape.... but *THIS* in a nice clean glass bingle is just incredible. She delights the senses with a first hint of pineapples as soon as you light this stuff, as your eyes light up with your flavour senses tingling, the end of the bowl burned to transparent ash and whisped down the hole with such awesome ease i was jaw dropped lol! Flavour of apples and sweet spicy hash stayed in your mouth long after toking. The initial feeling was almost overwhelming it grabbed me tight. Really tight, right when i thought i was gonna be ok it slammed me and i had to cough.... and cough and heave myself over in a near spewing position only to lift my head moments after with my eyes tearing and deeply bloodshot. Need another..? Me not think so. I looked to mrs Flowa..... I think we done it. Yep this one is it. It wasn't a huge yield but the numbers show fine with me. 270 grams after a 3 day cure from 21 days vegging and 46 days flowering. Yeah! let me at her again, i'm gonna stock up on this. Some close mates are gonna get some awesome sleep with this i can see that now.
> 
> ...


Flowa, you sir are the epitome of someone with pure quality growing skills hey, i didnt think you could get much better but god damn you have! Damn fine work as always and this strain looks amazing, just looking at that resin nearly makes me stoned hahaha. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and the truly unbelievable bud porn! I would love to see an article written on you and your method because it just bloody works so well! Hats off to your sir


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 14, 2013)

Flow I hope you have small hands or I am gonna have to redefine my hero list  Seriously though man, looks good-BUT never had a doubt! Looking at the title of this thread. difference between bragging and producing results and sir you did produce!  Congrats my online friend!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2013)

Have to agree man, he walks the walk and talks the talk hey


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> The drip rings are shit, better to drill 1/4" or 1/2" (Convert to metric yourself meh! ) To your liking in my experience. I think hes talking bout Dj shorts strain FLO... I had one back in the day that I was gifted. I had heard really intresting things like great and unpredictable color changes and a super Psychedelic high plus was told that she preffered to be multi harvested, like that every few weeks you could pluck off a substantial amount of buds and she would repay you with more flowers in a few weeks time. This is not what I found at all. Either that, or my phenotype was a bit anti social cause no matter what I did to her (The whole garden could be happy as tits and she would be having a temper tantrum ) I found the yeild and quality to not be worth the effort I was devoting to her, the color changes lack luster. Honestly when it came time to multiharvest her I culled her and put her directly into a slow cooker with a couple # of butter.-S0uP


Thanx Soup  all feeding fine now, got some nice burnt tips, and she's going to have to recover from the stress of tearing some roots from the smaller tub. A 600 HPS is also alot more output than a 11 watt fluro lol but best to throw in the deep end in my books, to get her immunity up and strong fast! 

Sometimes the pickier strains can often be the best, Temperature and Climate in general can mean the difference in average and top shelf provided you have plenty of fresh air also. Some will just want to throw pollen sacks out trying to reproduce so it hopefully can seed elsewhere in a better environment. These strains from experience have often been top notch grade, strange when you think about it!



Robert4budz said:


> Cheers Mate ! .. that's sum serious chit Mon. Great run .. now let's see it SCROG'd !


lol  not far away! got so many things happening at the moment 



highfirejones said:


> do you ph solution at normal 5.5 ish area or? sorry if u already mentioned this stuff, are you using organic or? my buddy always used g h with good results and I had good results with general organics, only difference was somehow he had his ppms up to 1700 on established clones but had to flush often, I never go past 1000 ppms but never "flush" with less than 500 ppms and still don't get burns just explosive growth. Curious but I guess the organic gh stuff though smelly isn't as easy to burn with for sure
> - what are you feeding with?


I would actually say ' the normal ' ph range for hydro nowadays is around 5.8-6.0. But no i don't usually ph adjust, except for week 3 vegging with cyco's XL booster. but if things are out of whack and im lost, i will check the ph level. 6 is better suited in my opinion as more available nutrients are at the ready, and less chances of locking out the essential nitrogen and magnesium, which are the most common deficiencies.
I usually use Cycoflowers pro-kits. Minus their zyme and uptake. Explosive growth from 2nd week onwards. Freakishly fast growth LOL!



eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa, you sir are the epitome of someone with pure quality growing skills hey, i didnt think you could get much better but god damn you have! Damn fine work as always and this strain looks amazing, just looking at that resin nearly makes me stoned hahaha. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and the truly unbelievable bud porn! I would love to see an article written on you and your method because it just bloody works so well! Hats off to your sir


Maaaaate!!! Thats an awesome compliment! i love your compassion and with that you will grow great ganja! 

You're most welcome! may the ganja gods always be with you 



EasyPound said:


> Flow I hope you have small hands or I am gonna have to redefine my hero list  Seriously though man, looks good-BUT never had a doubt! Looking at the title of this thread. difference between bragging and producing results and sir you did produce!  Congrats my online friend!


lol im nearly 6 foot  thankyou kindly! i hadn't realized until now that my title sounds big-headed! my intentions are merely to entice the everyday newbie or even the odd grower out there having issues looking to try something easy and reliable.. AND AFFORDABLE! this really is a no fail system, i haven't had a mess up yet, touch wood. I try to say, if u can buy weed, then its worth cuttin back to save pennies in order to setup  3 weeks vegging and a hlf lb? no need for maths there at todays prices.



eastcoastmo said:


> Have to agree man, he walks the walk and talks the talk hey


lol thankgod i'm only 1s an 0s on a computer............ hehe


----------



## Chipper Pig (Apr 14, 2013)

Bloody nice numbers with that Amtserdam Gold mate Cant wait to see round 2, with a some of your lovely training methods I am sure you will be pushing the pound!!!
Not sure if you have used those water rings before mate, but from my experience with them is their little water holes block up very easily. I still find them great though and may drill mine out a wee bit on the next run. 

Cheers Chipper

That bud your holding is a monster. Great pic


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 14, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Bloody nice numbers with that Amtserdam Gold mate Cant wait to see round 2, with a some of your lovely training methods I am sure you will be pushing the pound!!!
> Not sure if you have used those water rings before mate, but from my experience with them is their little water holes block up very easily. I still find them great though and may drill mine out a wee bit on the next run.
> 
> Cheers Chipper
> ...


Running a small amount of dextrose should also aid in the combustion of salts I usually run 1tbl/liter for weekly flush but dont know the amount to use in a continuous recirc any thoughts???-S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Bloody nice numbers with that Amtserdam Gold mate Cant wait to see round 2, with a some of your lovely training methods I am sure you will be pushing the pound!!!
> Not sure if you have used those water rings before mate, but from my experience with them is their little water holes block up very easily. I still find them great though and may drill mine out a wee bit on the next run.
> 
> Cheers Chipper
> ...


thanx mate! i did scrape some holes out with some scissors 

Actually that 'bud' i'm holding is a bunch of curing buds that stuck together lol, its very sticky stuff, mrs Flowa thought it was worth a snap  after an hour or so they fall apart and begin to dry more. Still a careful process only to let them fall apart as if you were to pull them apart it would damage trichs. It did pass my mind that someone may think that though lol



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Running a small amount of dextrose should also aid in the combustion of salts I usually run 1tbl/liter for weekly flush but dont know the amount to use in a continuous recirc any thoughts???-S0uP


i dont recommend dextrose in a recirc at it could cause slime and maybe breakdown essential salts, i think dextrose might like organics more so... thing is with dextrose is its like glucose, and it binds to salts and can render them useless. Something to do with the ph level. I think the ring got blocked with tiny bits of hydro clay and perlite. Sorted now though


----------



## below average (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey flow,
Missed a bit of your action from the past few months, but looks like your doing great. I am now following in your footsteps, having changed one of my systems to the hemp bucket. Watched my rdwc system side by side for only a week and ripped out the rdwc. The health of my hempy plant was so drastically noticeable I was sold. 
Ps if you feel your ears burning don't worry, it's just me saying to friends- this dude on the Internet...


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 15, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> i dont recommend dextrose in a recirc at it could cause slime and maybe breakdown essential salts, i think dextrose might like organics more so... thing is with dextrose is its like glucose, and it binds to salts and can render them useless. Something to do with the ph level. I think the ring got blocked with tiny bits of hydro clay and perlite. Sorted now though



It works wonders on my flush sessions, I have never run it continuously but thanks for explaining why its not a good idea to do so. Do you or any body else know what the working ingredient is in drip clean? I would like to make some of that for cheap, Ive heard really good things. Thanks for settin me straight bout the dex, I guess it would in a sense be like adding carbs or molasses to a sterile res and sure to feed the bad guys and give you slime Glad everything worked out with the ring! How long before she gets put in the main tent?-S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2013)

below average said:


> Hey flow,
> Missed a bit of your action from the past few months, but looks like your doing great. I am now following in your footsteps, having changed one of my systems to the hemp bucket. Watched my rdwc system side by side for only a week and ripped out the rdwc. The health of my hempy plant was so drastically noticeable I was sold.
> Ps if you feel your ears burning don't worry, it's just me saying to friends- this dude on the Internet...


good to see you back! great to hear also on your new method of growing 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> It works wonders on my flush sessions, I have never run it continuously but thanks for explaining why its not a good idea to do so. Do you or any body else know what the working ingredient is in drip clean? I would like to make some of that for cheap, Ive heard really good things. Thanks for settin me straight bout the dex, I guess it would in a sense be like adding carbs or molasses to a sterile res and sure to feed the bad guys and give you slime Glad everything worked out with the ring! How long before she gets put in the main tent?-S0uP


ahh, flush sessions, i get you now. Drip clean is basically the same as flora-kleen, very hard to find ALL the active ingredients even on the msds site. BUT there is a little garden secret..... But i'm not good at keeping them. Obviously. So... I think the key to 'flushing' the excess salts is to change the molecular form surrounding the root zone. Putting it simply, going from a nitrogen rich zone to a phosphorous and potassium rich zone, the phosphorous will increase girth and help fatten the flowers ( calyxs ) and the potassium ripens and finishes things off. As far as my experience goes anyway  It's the Nitrogen you MOSTLY don't want, which gives the dark green in leaves, but its ok to have some! (Nitrogen rich buds are often harsh or hotter to smoke.) More importantly though Phos & Pot help salts break down and when you give the plant an excess of this to its maximum availability it will try to finish. Too much and she may want to seed but get it JUST right and you get the point... Phosphorous and potassium are flushed from a perlite system VERY easily, i've see the results, tasted, tested so i say rule of thumb if you get the right change over points with the nutrient path ie: going from nitrogen rich ( for vegging ) then to a potassium for flowering the plant, then you want the flowers to get fat right? so we goto phosphorous, this is the magic i like to say  so (swell) if in cycos schedule.

sorry for the long reply, but i think there's some info in there useful to a few perhaps, _*the active ingredients are PHOSPHORIC ACID *_(same as your ph up) or already formulated WITH added bonusses ( SWELL from cyco ) _*and potassium oxide.... sounds very similar to your ph up doesn't it now .... sodium HYDROXIDE, but its actually POTASSIUM HYDROXIDE which is NOT primarily taken up by a plant, BUT aids in cleaning roots of salt.*_ There you go 

This is basic plant horticulture for most soft cell plants.

EDIT : oh yeah, shes in the tent already  getting burnt tips and all  and i'm calm as chong and my inspection is tomorrow. I love life, and weed helps with that so much!! i get a bit of a rush now, i think its nerves but i set things up so it looks inconspicuous and the next day comes along


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't believe all this. You know waaaay more about growing than me. You should have your own blog.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 15, 2013)

Like this stuff?
http://mbferts.com/Potassium-Hydroxide-KOH_c88.htm

Check this out if you have a chance.....thats a whole lotta swell in that box!-S0uP

http://mbferts.com/Haifa-Mono-Potassium-Phosphate-MKP-Soluble-Fertilizer-1-Pound-535.htm


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 16, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I can't believe all this. You know waaaay more about growing than me. You should have your own blog.


That's an excellent idea lordjin  would make for one very perfectly detailed blog too!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I can't believe all this. You know waaaay more about growing than me. You should have your own blog.


I don't know about that Lordjin!!?? You subconsciously know inside out what you're doing in your garden  you know what the plants want, when they want. You're product speaks for itself in photographs. I wish i were so lucky to sample even your lower popcorn! let alone your primo frost cakes!! A blog... a little too much attention perhaps! people know where to find me 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Like this stuff?
> http://mbferts.com/Potassium-Hydroxide-KOH_c88.htm
> 
> Check this out if you have a chance.....thats a whole lotta swell in that box!-S0uP
> ...


Good stuff, thats VERY expensive for what it is, there are much more affordable sources. Even bunnings now stock pure form nutrients. Very high grade. But you have to use caution and use gloves, because slot of these become dangerous only when wet.



eastcoastmo said:


> That's an excellent idea lordjin  would make for one very perfectly detailed blog too!!


lol i shouldn't


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2013)

Ha ha yeah it would be a lot of work hey. This way we get to keep your skills confined to here


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 17, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Good stuff, thats VERY expensive for what it is, there are much more affordable sources. Even bunnings now stock pure form nutrients. Very high grade. But you have to use caution and use gloves, because slot of these become dangerous only when wet.


5.00$ EXPENSIVE??!?......I thought I was thrifty??? -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> 5.00$ EXPENSIVE??!?......I thought I was thrifty??? -S0uP


that is only 500 grams roughly... not going to make much soluble food with that much.  $ 20 bux should get you a 25kg bag. There are some that you just can'r get without a chemical license, like pure phos acid... probably used for making other substances.... I know i wouldn't buy anything like that off the net. Customs will likely get you investigated.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 17, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> that is only 500 grams roughly... not going to make much soluble food with that much.  $ 20 bux should get you a 25kg bag. There are some that you just can'r get without a chemical license, like pure phos acid... probably used for making other substances.... I know i wouldn't buy anything like that off the net. Customs will likely get you investigated.


Agreed, Phosphates = BOMBS and while half the people smart enough to turn raw material into something destructive are smart enough to not, the other half make the nightly news. Neither one of us need to be confused for the latter by our respective governments right? -S0uP

Edit; Im thinking you might only need 2-3 grams a week for our size reservoir though...food for thought


----------



## Scroga (Apr 18, 2013)

Subbed(finally) wish I had come earlier...your girls are insane!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2013)

You're a walking encyclopedia. What you really need to do is sit down with an editor and write a book. I think you're giving away too much on Rollitup. They don't pay you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2013)

But he does it for the love of it man, if he wrote a book he'd go all commercial on us lol. I would definitely buy the book though, id probably buy them all just so no one else had it


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 19, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> But he does it for the love of it man, if he wrote a book he'd go all commercial on us lol. I would definitely buy the book though, id probably buy them all just so no one else had it


"All commercial" - brings to vision nice large grow rooms and tender loving ladies needing cared for. Not too shabby...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah it would be nice though


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Subbed(finally) wish I had come earlier...your girls are insane!


lol  thanx scroga! I'll start a new thread shortly. New Amsterdam Gold. Miserably unhealthy due to root rot and mag deficiency..... getting back into it now, another dose of funga-rid and she'll be fine. Week 2 starts today. I'll try to get some pics tonight, she looks sad though i'll warn you!!



lordjin said:


> You're a walking encyclopedia. What you really need to do is sit down with an editor and write a book. I think you're giving away too much on Rollitup. They don't pay you.


 Thanx Jin! I don't want to be paid, i wish i could do it for free! Give me a building and lights and a sleeping bag, and you got a happy man  A few packs of corn chips aswell 



eastcoastmo said:


> But he does it for the love of it man, if he wrote a book he'd go all commercial on us lol. I would definitely buy the book though, id probably buy them all just so no one else had it


I don't think it would change much about me, only produce more product  But i would only do it legally and provide for people who really appreciate and have the need for quality. I think i could make it sound so easy.



EasyPound said:


> "All commercial" - brings to vision nice large grow rooms and tender loving ladies needing cared for. Not too shabby...


lol, i'll second that  anyone seen GrowerMD on youtube?? check out his grows, unequal, amazing grows he was sponsered by cyco for a while, check him out. He sounds like a cool dude, livin my dream.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;D3urGEXSaoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3urGEXSaoo&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;list =UU2qf7Cl4b-3db1s3tQ0ANHQ[/video]
awesome stuff


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry bro, didnt mean it would change who you are, more that you'd be so busy we wouldnt get to enjoy your genius skills  

Man that vid is RIDICULOUS! Massive scrog and those buds have soooo much resin, UNREAL!  

Hows your new little lady goin mate? He must be getting bigger by now


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 20, 2013)

Flowa, would like to hear your thoughts on these.....Are we looking at some SERIOUS heat issues without building a custom cooled hood??? ...Look at the specs though-S0uP

*http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-metal-halide-uvb.php*


----------



## Downinit (Apr 20, 2013)

I use LED's and I'm not knocking Nything but most LED's now have UVB built into lightb spectrum.. Right?


----------



## Scroga (Apr 20, 2013)

Whats in the amsterdam gold? Was just reading about the acapulco gold tonight...sounds good..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

The perils of outdoor growing:




Happy 420!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Downinit (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^^^^WTF is that Mo???


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

3 big caterpillars and several earwigs (pincer bugs)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry bro, didnt mean it would change who you are, more that you'd be so busy we wouldnt get to enjoy your genius skills
> 
> Man that vid is RIDICULOUS! Massive scrog and those buds have soooo much resin, UNREAL!
> 
> Hows your new little lady goin mate? He must be getting bigger by now


All good man!! I misunderstood, That dude is an amazing grower, he also understands the science behind the flowering side of things really well. I've yet to see a bad crop from that guy and he has helped heaps of others start up their ops.



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Flowa, would like to hear your thoughts on these.....Are we looking at some SERIOUS heat issues without building a custom cooled hood??? ...Look at the specs though-S0uP
> 
> *http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-metal-halide-uvb.php*


The hydro game is changing  They will provide some sort of improvement, what sort i'm not entirely sure, but any extra UVB/UVB is a good thing as long as temps are ok! The colour of the UVB/UVA globe is more of cool blue/white so not much heat will be created a mere 2-3 degree increase it that, and only because of the ceramic fittings. You want mainly UVB for added potency and resin coverage. This is the spectrum that really kicks things in to gear. Thanx for reminding me to add my UVB, still changing the air setup, i bought a new fan, yet to install it, so the one in there will be swapped to push fresh air in, and my new 10 inch fan will be my new exhaust, and new filter/scrubber combo. I gotta sort out the stench for this round, this Amster gets putrid in the last week.
My hood is pretty unique in that is has one end for the extracting fan (already installed) and the other for the globe, and long enough to accommodate 2 globes, or even the added UVB globe. I'm still deciding how to modify it, But its gonna be sik. It h=also has a sliding glass window that pulls the air in and around the globe, and some small vents at the top of the hood cool the shade. It does a great job at cooling the globe, BUT very noisy, i think the 6 inch built in fan is restrictive so i will be changing that for the inline i'm using at the moment, and just run it through ducting and pull the air out that way i'll just have to make a new inlet on the hood.



Downinit said:


> I use LED's and I'm not knocking Nything but most LED's now have UVB built into lightb spectrum.. Right?


yeah they do, you are right there, but their output is dismal at best in the UVB range, as UVB/UVA requires ALOT of energy to disperse as the spectrums are short wide wavelengths. Need to be very close, if using LED for UVB you would need the led's to be as close as 2 inches to be effective. All added up they make nice lumens for growth, but UVB is another story all together. The technology is changing though, and this could very well change. LEDs is going into a new era of technology, not to mention society in general.  Just imagine what could happen if we used ALL THE SPECTRUMS??? could we make some sort of insane psychdelic trip erb!? cause i guarantee once tried using UVB you WILL see a difference. Vigor, Potency, appeal. Everything.

But nice input! keep your fingers crossed!! Led's could be a game changer. But so can Plasma 



Scroga said:


> Whats in the amsterdam gold? Was just reading about the acapulco gold tonight...sounds good..


What's in Amsterdam Gold you ask?? well _*GOLD OFCOURSE*_  I believe it originated in California!? a very quick flowering indica, high THC content FOR SURE  almost my new favourite strain! Its VERY POTENT. Maybe too potent for daytime. I pass out EVERY time, so i'm back on the outdoor Jack at the moment lol! I got some feedback from some mates, and they are loving it   One thing i noticed, it makes the bong REEEEEEEAL resined up, i'm cleaning it daily on the amster, i'm not sure if its the resin content or what but it tastes superb and smokes smooth as silk, it just makes the bong dirty quickly, anyone else noticed that with sticky ganja?



Mohican said:


> The perils of outdoor growing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are some crazy looking bugz! Much different earwigs than over here!! RED HEADS!??? Faaaaaaaark look at them nippers.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

They are big because they get to eat my superb citrus tree!

I remember smoking some fine Humboldt herb in a small walnut pipe and a couple of bowls into our session my my mouth was all bitter. I was so stoned I did not really register the reason until I saw my mates face and his bottom lip was black. Oil was dripping out of the end of the pipe!

I exchanged gifts on 420. Here is what I donated:





I got some killer old school Kush seeds and other goodies in exchange 


Started working on my greenhouse. 22 feet by 38 feet (6.7 m by 11.6 m) with a ceiling that slants up from 10 feet to 12 feet (~ 4 m).



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 21, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> All good man!! I misunderstood, That dude is an amazing grower, he also understands the science behind the flowering side of things really well. I've yet to see a bad crop from that guy and he has helped heaps of others start up their ops.
> 
> 
> The hydro game is changing  They will provide some sort of improvement, what sort i'm not entirely sure, but any extra UVB/UVB is a good thing as long as temps are ok! The colour of the UVB/UVA globe is more of cool blue/white so not much heat will be created a mere 2-3 degree increase it that, and only because of the ceramic fittings. You want mainly UVB for added potency and resin coverage. This is the spectrum that really kicks things in to gear. Thanx for reminding me to add my UVB, still changing the air setup, i bought a new fan, yet to install it, so the one in there will be swapped to push fresh air in, and my new 10 inch fan will be my new exhaust, and new filter/scrubber combo. I gotta sort out the stench for this round, this Amster gets putrid in the last week.
> ...


Sweet man, just wanted to clear that up  

You actually seem pretty close to that dude in the vid too man, i reckon if you had a garden like his, yours would be equally perfect!


----------



## Scroga (Apr 21, 2013)

Mate, sounds like the shit I'm lookin for...picked up a bag in mandurah few years back...really sticky, very potent...wrapped up multiple times...couldn't hide the smell...very dark in color...where can I get mne some ag bro?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 21, 2013)

I dunno if you can still get beans anywhere man, i searched just for shits and giggles and most sites said it went out years ago...


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 21, 2013)

Some silver flowa??? ....(Fingers crossed)-S0uP


----------



## Scroga (Apr 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I dunno if you can still get beans anywhere man, i searched just for shits and giggles and most sites said it went out years ago...


Damn! Might try down the hash plant X road..? Fuck that shit was good!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> They are big because they get to eat my superb citrus tree!
> 
> I remember smoking some fine Humboldt herb in a small walnut pipe and a couple of bowls into our session my my mouth was all bitter. I was so stoned I did not really register the reason until I saw my mates face and his bottom lip was black. Oil was dripping out of the end of the pipe!
> 
> ...


Thanx Mo! Awesome description on the oily erb dripping oil out of the pipe lol! It must have alot to do with it i suppose! I'm cleaning the bong daily its just pure filth by morning hehe! Mind you the outdoor is not much different  still an extreme high, but not quite as knockout as the Amsterdam Gold.

Maaaaan, i think i'm more excited about your greenhouse than you are! 4m high!? I'm almost positive you can reach that lol 

Can't wait!!, don't hurt yourself setting things up Mo! Be careful and dream of walking through branches of weed getting hit in the face by buds 6 feet long 

Quality. You know it 



eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man, just wanted to clear that up
> 
> You actually seem pretty close to that dude in the vid too man, i reckon if you had a garden like his, yours would be equally perfect!


Ha! cheerz man, i actually took a few pointers from him, but i have a very different system, but the schedule being VERY similar.
I like to have my lights a bit closer to get those MASSIVE buds  air cooled gives you that, i can get as close to actually bleach the buds white and still grow trichomes! Not ideal ofcourse, but it has happened before! tasted a little funny but sent me to space thats for sure. But they won't get heat damaged, even though showing similar signs. 6 inches is close to a 600 HPS but its also ideal  Under good quality CLEAR glass, with no laminate film to block UV, i get awesome results, i've heard people say, why use glass man? it blocks the light.... well put it closer  simple! as long as i'm careful i wont end up with shards of glass all through my crop. The difference is obvious when taking the heat out of the growing equation. I get scared if my tent gets to 30. Some setups i've seen get to 35 and beyond :0 But mine stays at a nice average of 24-28 degrees, hotter if i open the glass slider more. Closing it reduces my suction capabilities but will cool the tent to 20 degrees with the 600 HPS on. Sucking out nearly all the lamps heat. So i keep it about 3 inches open about up to the bulbs heat zone and the cool air that gets drawn in to the tent gets pulled up to the centre and into the lamps cooling hood  Very efficient, very reliable and i think EVERY grow should have it, as its also a great safety mechanism. keeping things cooler you will have less chance of things melting or catching fire! ALWAYS IN THE BACK OF MY MIND SO I ALWAYS SETUP CAUTIOUSLY.




Scroga said:


> Mate, sounds like the shit I'm lookin for...picked up a bag in mandurah few years back...really sticky, very potent...wrapped up multiple times...couldn't hide the smell...very dark in color...where can I get mne some ag bro?


Yeah i would say getting hard to get, let alone find... Mine was kept in the family of the guy i know since about 1997 he says so its been around, and he says its had its day. But i'm not so sure, I'm going to clone this round so hopefully push a few out there to some quality growers and one breeder i know. There is more hope than most see, but i think i pulled some decent results, my mentor though thinks i should of pulled a lb for 3 weeks vegging, i'm not so sure. It was a slow start though, and this time i get my 4 weeks veg, but she's slow to take off, i slept in today, and will get some shots tonight  she looks strange to say the least!!




eastcoastmo said:


> I dunno if you can still get beans anywhere man, i searched just for shits and giggles and most sites said it went out years ago...


Ouch... I feel like a father to some rare babies that can't breathe normal air or something LOL!



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Some silver flowa??? ....(Fingers crossed)-S0uP


LOL! She scares me to death when i think of seeds around her!!! I found 1 in the whole lot soo far. It stood out like dogs ballz lol. But it seems like a rare one, and a very imature small green one, nothing similar on the rest of the plant, so i dont think i should worry too much, i just dont think this girl likes heat! the more you take away the better, my mate grows this in 37 degrees and wonders why its riddled with seeds? I might have an idea  hopefully.....
I already have seeds of this from his crops come to think of it  hmmmmmm keepers?


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 21, 2013)

Can you please PM me the exact settings you use for you close up macro shots with our camera? I Know I need to use a tripod, because I am not stable enough to get the precise captures you manage to get!

This is all I can do for now:


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 21, 2013)

And here is some cured Canacopia's BC Roadkill X Deep Chunk:

Edit: pictures didn't attach.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 22, 2013)

Danngggk! Whos gonna pop page 100!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Mo! Awesome description on the oily erb dripping oil out of the pipe lol! It must have alot to do with it i suppose! I'm cleaning the bong daily its just pure filth by morning hehe! Mind you the outdoor is not much different  still an extreme high, but not quite as knockout as the Amsterdam Gold.
> 
> Maaaaan, i think i'm more excited about your greenhouse than you are! 4m high!? I'm almost positive you can reach that lol
> 
> ...


Totally agree about the air cooled hoods, i wouldnt be able to grow in my tent without one  

Lol about being a father to rare babies, keep them safe man and if you get a male, seed up a bud for future use


----------



## Scroga (Apr 22, 2013)

My cooltube sux!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> Can you please PM me the exact settings you use for you close up macro shots with our camera? I Know I need to use a tripod, because I am not stable enough to get the precise captures you manage to get!
> 
> This is all I can do for now:
> View attachment 2625962View attachment 2625964View attachment 2625965


lol That looks pretty sweet to me  i dont use a tripod, i should though! Just fast iso (80) and low exposure 

Here's the new Amsterdam Gold!! Night people!!! I'll catch up with everyone tomoz  just woke up on the couch with a packed bong in front of me......



















shes had a rough start, but shes looking ok for now! Just hit week 2 veg!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 23, 2013)

She still looks awesome to me dude  really keen to see what she does in your scrog hey!!


----------



## WarGanJa (Apr 28, 2013)

By far one of the better threads i've come across thus far


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> She still looks awesome to me dude  really keen to see what she does in your scrog hey!!


So am I, So am I  i better go and get a screen if some sort happening! lol, because she's going bonkerzzzzz!!!!!!!



WarGanJa said:


> By far one of the better threads i've come across thus far


Wow  nice compliment! a big call, but a nice one! cheerz

Just cleaning things up a little, bout to take some pics, should be able to upload them tonight.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Apr 29, 2013)

She is looking very good mate, cant wait to see her with the screen on!! Good on ya Flowa


----------



## Belle of Buds (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, I'm late to the show and have some catch up reading to do, but I'm about to start my first DIY ebb & flow system and this thread is EXACTLY what I was hoping to find when I signed up here! I'm subbed...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2013)

Well pull up a chair Belle and enjoy the show, you are in for a real treat  Flowa is THE King of this method and you will be blown away by what he produces!!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Apr 29, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well pull up a chair Belle and enjoy the show, you are in for a real treat  Flowa is THE King of this method and you will be blown away by what he produces!!


100% spot on!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> She is looking very good mate, cant wait to see her with the screen on!! Good on ya Flowa


cheerz man!!!



Belle of Buds said:


> Well, I'm late to the show and have some catch up reading to do, but I'm about to start my first DIY ebb & flow system and this thread is EXACTLY what I was hoping to find when I signed up here! I'm subbed...


You are most welcome  feel free to stare at my pics 

here is the new Amster Gold, new thread....? keep this going.....? votes welcome!

day 15













ignore the feed ring, well its been custom drilled to allow my massive flow


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 29, 2013)

I vote to keep this thread going!......I dont see any reason to split the valuable information in this one into 2.... if anything it proves that this method can and does produce consistent results. Just my .02 That cut was made for Scrog! Structure seems perfectly willing to grow sideways. -S0uP


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks great Flowa, always so dark green too! I reckon Soup's right, she's taking to the training real well and looks like she'll enjoy it  

Also another vote to keep this thread going


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 30, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> I vote to keep this thread going!......I dont see any reason to split the valuable information in this one into 2.... if anything it proves that this method can and does produce consistent results. Just my .02 That cut was made for Scrog! Structure seems perfectly willing to grow sideways. -S0uP


Thanx man  Thats a go for this thread  

Yeah, i agree maybe starting her nice and early sideways was a plus, helped her grow a massive trunk nice and early!



eastcoastmo said:


> She looks great Flowa, always so dark green too! I reckon Soup's right, she's taking to the training real well and looks like she'll enjoy it
> 
> Also another vote to keep this thread going


Thanx Easty!! good to hear from 2 dudes!

cheerz again!


----------



## Belle of Buds (Apr 30, 2013)

I know i just got here and all... I say keep this one going (at least till I can get caught up!) LOL

Seriously, i agree that you have a lot of valuable info here and should continue in one place.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Is that the same plant?! 

Wow :O

You must have a magic wand  

She is in overdrive now. Did you perform the Phos wash yet? It is amazing how your plants perform in the perlite. Can't wait to try this 

Keep this thread going FlowaMasta. 

Have you ever considered using the mainlining technique?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 30, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> cheerz man!!!
> 
> 
> You are most welcome  feel free to stare at my pics
> ...




Looking awesome as always flowie .... My vote is to keep it all as one ......


----------



## Scroga (May 1, 2013)

I havnt had the time to go back through the old pages and discover"the method" sooo...keep it going bra...when you said you are happy you grew it sideways you mean you had side lighting on it only?


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2013)

Belle of Buds said:


> I know i just got here and all... I say keep this one going (at least till I can get caught up!) LOL
> 
> Seriously, i agree that you have a lot of valuable info here and should continue in one place.


Thanx for the input  looks like the votes are in!
cheerz again



Mohican said:


> Is that the same plant?!
> 
> Wow :O
> 
> ...


sure is the same plant  seems as though i got the root rot under control, my next move is a flush and clean the system, it is time for XL, a few days later than usual, only because i wanted the funga-rid to take effect. I Understand the method with mainlining, i myself as a horticulturist think its a little overkill, and a little stressful to the plant, it does and can have its advantages ofcourse, but having the lower growth on the plant is a natural part of its course and also plays a part in placement of hormones and energy transfer, amongst other things. I have tried both methods myself and found than a minimal amount is better to take off, and earlier rather than later, this makes for strong stems over the entire plant and has little stress overall. Overall i found that taking less off gained a better yield and a much wider variety of ripeness and different flavoured buds throughout. Sometimes i've even found that the buds on the very lowest part of the plant can have the most INCREDIBLE terpenes and flavanoids! so different to that under the lamps high intensity. So yeah, i've more than considered, and i couldn't bare to chop my little thumb size nuggies away from their potential nodes.... 
_But_ if the canopy is CRAZY thick up top, and signs of no light or little getting through, it will be MOST CERTAINLY obvious to ones eyes in the hydroponic setup because the buds will be lime green with little colour if they aren't getting enough energ and this can lead to health problems if up top is to dense,, where the intensity up to will create visual spectacles if the underneath is shaded to the point of no more than a 5w flourescent globe, than a good thinning may have been a benefit in such a situation. A tent is a great place for ANYONE to grow in, as the light has very little areas in where the light can escape, so even if you have a huge plant more often than not enough light will get through, and be reflected enough to get decent buds in the lower sections of the plant, sometimes some leaves can be removed in the mid section to allow for some more light, but again everything in moderation, that the key with most things in life right?  I think a good size outdoor plant would benefit more from mainlining where the energy transfer would be more efficient, under a big outdoory you can literally be shaded as you would know Mo  oh would you ever. Your name should be 'MoTheTrueMonstaGrowa'

Thanx for reminding me of the XL.... now i'm scared again  



Supa smoka said:


> Looking awesome as always flowie .... My vote is to keep it all as one ......


Thanx for the vote man! will do! and thanx again for the compliments, always welcome matey



Scroga said:


> I havnt had the time to go back through the old pages and discover"the method" sooo...keep it going bra...when you said you are happy you grew it sideways you mean you had side lighting on it only?


Thanx man! votes are the majority  
By growing it sideways, i mean li terally sideways  i pulled the clone over as soon as she had roots and grw the truk sideway, so i already have over 10 tops and i haven't even topped her yet  going to be lots of tall witches hat colas all through my tent soon  you wait! well, thats my goal! i have around 2 more weeks to fill the tent with green vegetation and already making awesome time. She will be double this in 1 week hopefully, and then cloning time!!! This will be a first for Amster Gold! and a true testament to the growing technique of both sativa/indica and hybrids all together! I am Lst'isng, Topping, Cloning and aggressively feeding this plant, trying to maximize her uptake and get in as MUCH food as i can! she's looking greener everyday now and my hopes are high


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

I remember that some of the colas on the WOG had different scents. That was a mind blower. 

I think I like to fiddle too much and mainlining would just give me more work to keep me busy. Although this year I do not need the distractions. I need to take a week off and build a greenhouse!

Thanks for the complement! I did not do anything special - just watered and kept the bugs away. The sativa just needs way more time to ripen than last year's short season allowed. If I had grown it the year before, it was 80 degrees until new years and they would have doubled in thickness!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I remember that some of the colas on the WOG had different scents. That was a mind blower.
> 
> I think I like to fiddle too much and mainlining would just give me more work to keep me busy. Although this year I do not need the distractions. I need to take a week off and build a greenhouse!
> 
> ...


yea, thats probably why i prefer the free outdoors!  the plants seem to take on a much more defiant character, one half of my jack outside was much more dense than the other, and both sides creating a slightly different effect! 

I cant wait to see your greenhouse! I seen a video with jorge cervantes and he had these incredibly huge outdoor seedling grown plants that outgrew the green house and were nearly 4m tall! he had thrown nets over to help, but god knows how he managed to place everything! they were OVER-grown to say the least! absolute mammoths! its amazing what the weather can do with small variations! we get no where near the long season you guys get over in California! so we have to be sneaky and grow through winter and re-veg to get even close to the gigantic thing you call a plant lol! but still i wont be running out of jack bush anytime soon! still a favourite taster, and i really cant tell which is more knockout now, the amster gold has cured so incredibly strong and still impossible to chop with a muller, so clean sharp scissors gets me half way through a morning chop and fills the house with a strong scent of eucalyptus and lime!? very strange

really man, you couldn't of come close to growing them awesome plants without having some sort of special growing gift my friend  They loved you, and you obviously deserved to be rewarded Mo, only the kindest and most generous get returns like that  even if its just smiles! i dare say you'll be smiling until your next life


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! I hope I get to visit you some day!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I hope I get to visit you some day!


likewise Mo  California would open my eyes thats for sure! this Amster Golds keeping them almost firmly shut LOL!

I have some new shots of tonight, day 18, before and after the new and final tie-down.



















Tie down time!!! 

























beautiful green, and healthy!!







Left side main top ( bottom branch that has reached up from bending the entire plant over. )







The right side Main MAIN top ( this is the original tip of the plant!! ) still not topped, but just look at her. Incredible.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2013)

That stem is so thick already! What brand MH bulb do you use?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2013)

Its amazing how much growth you get so quickly man, just awesome! As Mo said that stem is so thick already


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> That stem is so thick already! What brand MH bulb do you use?


I actually use HPS the whole way through  the bulb in the cooling hood is a _Dual-Spec philips 600watt AGRO SON-T_, i bought a box of them a while back, the best bulbs i've ever used. I think they might go by the SON-T PLUS now, not entirely sure. But they have more blue spectrum end than normal HPS, and a much more efficient green spectral output which is around 550nm on the colour chart and ideal for Chlorophyl transpiration, and also the most visible light to humans and plants. So if you give your leaves the right light they might transpire more, thus wanting more food. 

My other HPS that i like to use in combination with the cooling hood ( in the right given climate ) is a ProGro 600 which has alot more red in it and creates alot more heat and i like to keep that nice and high in the tent reflecting down into the corner where my light output seems to be weakest. I only run that for a few hours a night during flowering mostly, just getting things setup now, and i will start to give her a dose of the other 600 now and then, just to get her used to the extra temp, sort of like going into summer. The plants react very well to climate changes and you can simulate to a degree, air circulation always being the key when manipulating climate.



eastcoastmo said:


> Its amazing how much growth you get so quickly man, just awesome! As Mo said that stem is so thick already


 she's surprised me also actually! i'll let her grow vertically now. Get her ready for a few tip snips  Sometimes i don't know what the hell i'm doing really, i just try something and see how it goes, for some odd reason though i do seem to have luck on my side growing the erb! The stem is going crazy thick! maybe it likes being bent over  hehe its even done a complete twist, tying this girl down is like holding a horny pitbull away from an on heat poodle! she just wants to grow straight up!! See how se goes from here i guess!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous FLowa! your photos are always so sharp and crisp and make me feel like im right there with you
hope youve been well mate! 
I came across this really awesome video and thought of you! Have you ever been to the Nimbi Austraila Mardi Gras? It looks like a really freaky fun time! 
Aussie you all grow some seriously pOTENT herb! i wanna go!
[video=youtube_share;3SuOCf6xZF4]http://youtu.be/3SuOCf6xZF4[/video]


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I actually use HPS the whole way through  the bulb in the cooling hood is a _Dual-Spec philips 600watt AGRO SON-T_, i bought a box of them a while back, the best bulbs i've ever used. I think they might go by the SON-T PLUS now, not entirely sure. But they have more blue spectrum end than normal HPS, and a much more efficient green spectral output which is around 550nm on the colour chart and ideal for Chlorophyl transpiration, and also the most visible light to humans and plants. So if you give your leaves the right light they might transpire more, thus wanting more food.
> 
> My other HPS that i like to use in combination with the cooling hood ( in the right given climate ) is a ProGro 600 which has alot more red in it and creates alot more heat and i like to keep that nice and high in the tent reflecting down into the corner where my light output seems to be weakest. I only run that for a few hours a night during flowering mostly, just getting things setup now, and i will start to give her a dose of the other 600 now and then, just to get her used to the extra temp, sort of like going into summer. The plants react very well to climate changes and you can simulate to a degree, air circulation always being the key when manipulating climate.
> 
> ...


You definitely have something on your side bro, but i'd hazard a guess that its more skill than anything


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gorgeous FLowa! your photos are always so sharp and crisp and make me feel like im right there with you
> hope youve been well mate!
> I came across this really awesome video and thought of you! Have you ever been to the Nimbi Austraila Mardi Gras? It looks like a really freaky fun time!
> Aussie you all grow some seriously pOTENT herb! i wanna go!
> [video=youtube_share;3SuOCf6xZF4]http://youtu.be/3SuOCf6xZF4[/video]


Ah mardi grass, good fun  lots of hippies and lots of weed, whats not to like


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gorgeous FLowa! your photos are always so sharp and crisp and make me feel like im right there with you
> hope youve been well mate!
> I came across this really awesome video and thought of you! Have you ever been to the Nimbi Austraila Mardi Gras? It looks like a really freaky fun time!
> Aussie you all grow some seriously pOTENT herb! i wanna go!
> [video=youtube_share;3SuOCf6xZF4]http://youtu.be/3SuOCf6xZF4[/video]


Thankyou Dr.!!  been a little while, how have you been?

That MardiGrass looks AWESOME! i actually had little idea about what went on at Nimbin, i knew there was plenty of herb! but thats insanely cool 
Every town needs this!! I'm still waiting for ' The culture High ' ( the union 2 ) Sooo anxious, can't wait for that guy to expose all the government bulldust on cannabis!


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2013)

I was just choppin a sesh, and i happen to think of you guys!!  I had to share this with all of you, as just before hitting these with the snips, i thought..... wow, it almost looks like edible candy! So i took some macros up close in the dark using LED lighting, it really brings out the shine in the nugs. I'm still in awe even after a few weeks i still fins myself looking through the buds, and pulling little leaves off, and smelling them all over again!


Enjoy my bud porn! Amster gold is going beautifully, depending on how i feel shortly i will take some update shots, the XL has been applied, and i got the PH level perfect by the looks!!


----------



## HydroGp (May 4, 2013)

fDamn flowa you is gettin a protographer! Very beautiful! When cannabis becomes legal in Denmark those are the kind of pictures i would like on my walls. Wow im stunned. As always GJ. Amazing!!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> fDamn flowa you is gettin a protographer! Very beautiful! When cannabis becomes legal in Denmark those are the kind of pictures i would like on my walls. Wow im stunned. As always GJ. Amazing!!!


Cheerz man! they actually uploaded a little darker than original for some reason, maybe too high res.... yeah, gotta love the Samsung cameras these days, so sharp and colourful, they make you want to take pictures of everything!

memories of Amsterdam Gold...... Soon there will be more!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2013)

Hey Flowa, what genetics do you reckon she's made of? Its really hard to pick hey but damn she's so nice! You're probably the only one left with beans so i hope you guard them well...and make some more!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, what genetics do you reckon she's made of? Its really hard to pick hey but damn she's so nice! You're probably the only one left with beans so i hope you guard them well...and make some more!!


I really wouldn't know for sure, if i was gonna guess i'm thinking skunk background BUT not.... if you know what i mean!? its got that strong familiar smell like skunk, but its different, yet still identifiable. I've also found mixed results confirming both sativa/indica varieties , so it was certainly crossed a long way down the line and has a very unique structure about her probably due to personal preference from many breeders.... 

If i was to compare to different strains with Amster it would be near impossible. It has soft mellow smoke like northern lights and a citrus twist like white widow, then it has this unusual hash like after taste that sinks into your gums and you literally taste for the next few inhalations of breath! She doesn't taste like she smells, but she does look like she bites  thats not to say she smells bad though! no sir, i just can't put my finger on it! its buttery...... no literally buttery smell, but a hint of muskiness if you can sniff past the first violent fumes and aromas..... LOL. 

I will say she surprised the FUCK outta me.... excuse the language for the broadminded and is sure to please again!


----------



## Scroga (May 4, 2013)

Renamed......Aussie Gold! Har de har..


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 4, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Renamed......Aussie Gold! Har de har..



....Funny stuff!

I will say that it has a skunk look to the leaf structure in a way, but built like a skyscraper too... maybe a northern lights type cross?? Its definitely an older strain if its true Acapulco Gold, so some type of original landrace cross I presume....someone help me here Im reaching... all I know is if there is a list I need to be on to get some genetics like that let me know what I have to do to get on it...-S0uP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

lukin good mon.
im otay mon. 
finally got my set up ready to go.


----------



## Scroga (May 4, 2013)

Sweet tooth?


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Renamed......Aussie Gold! Har de har..


I likitalot. 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> ....Funny stuff!
> 
> I will say that it has a skunk look to the leaf structure in a way, but built like a skyscraper too... maybe a northern lights type cross?? Its definitely an older strain if its true Acapulco Gold, so some type of original landrace cross I presume....someone help me here Im reaching... all I know is if there is a list I need to be on to get some genetics like that let me know what I have to do to get on it...-S0uP


Lol!! i dunno man! i kinda feel like i picked up someone's winning lotto ticket  but then again, maybe that person didn't deserve it and luck came my way... for once  
glad i have seeds of her, and making babies soon  some little clones!! I'm getting this out to a few close mates see if they can break her in  She was a bit of fart to hold up straight with those 250 gram colas but the oven twine held in top the end...... BUT i won't be using that again lol, a screen this time for sure.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lukin good mon.
> im otay mon.
> finally got my set up ready to go.


Awesome to hear Dr Trich 

I'll respond with some more memories of my porn.

























and this one for shits and giggles.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I really wouldn't know for sure, if i was gonna guess i'm thinking skunk background BUT not.... if you know what i mean!? its got that strong familiar smell like skunk, but its different, yet still identifiable. I've also found mixed results confirming both sativa/indica varieties , so it was certainly crossed a long way down the line and has a very unique structure about her probably due to personal preference from many breeders....
> 
> If i was to compare to different strains with Amster it would be near impossible. It has soft mellow smoke like northern lights and a citrus twist like white widow, then it has this unusual hash like after taste that sinks into your gums and you literally taste for the next few inhalations of breath! She doesn't taste like she smells, but she does look like she bites  thats not to say she smells bad though! no sir, i just can't put my finger on it! its buttery...... no literally buttery smell, but a hint of muskiness if you can sniff past the first violent fumes and aromas..... LOL.
> 
> I will say she surprised the FUCK outta me.... excuse the language for the broadminded and is sure to please again!


I definitely think you're right with the skunk background, its the other indica side thats got me stumped. The only info i could find was that it was originally bred by sensi back in the 80's and then they stopped selling it and dutch passion started selling it as Amstel Gold, it then had to be renamed as Amstel brewery didnt want their bame attached to weed and DP name it Passion #1. Apparently its a skunk x californian indica hybrid. God knows what the hybrid is though  you got yourself a heirloom strain bro, keep it locked up tight


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 5, 2013)

You and that camera make one happy couple!!! Cheers for the info in Soup's thread mate! I was going to change things around next grow, but after the success of this one I am not going to change to much any more. My two plants went crazy this run and it has taken two weekend's to pick. Here is a pic of Moby Dick's roots. Grown in 50 Litre pots with a grate in the bottom. 
 
I have never seen root growth like this on any of my plants before. All i can say is I LOVE the hempy method, and bloody glad I found your thread ages ago I am heading for a new personal best

Cheers Chipper Pig


----------



## Downinit (May 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^thats freaking CRAZY!!!! I love it


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2013)

FlowaMasta method for the win! I can't wait to try it. So much to do first - argh


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> FlowaMasta method for the win! I can't wait to try it. So much to do first - argh


Flowa's method wins by as country mile. Get into it Mohican!!


----------



## Scroga (May 5, 2013)

still trying to figure it all out myself..


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2013)

Got day 21 Veg comin at ya!!!  BTW_* I haven't tipped, snipped or touched this plant with a single blade yet, just bent her over like a good girl *_


----------



## Scroga (May 6, 2013)

So bent over as a clone? And then released later? ......got couple tied to see what happens...


----------



## Dark1 (May 6, 2013)

Hey Flowamasta, I accidently found this grow journal doing a google search for something and just spent all my spare time over the last three days reading this grow from pg 1.
So thankful that you decided to experiment and share your results with like minded people.
Suffice to say I'll be changing my system after a current coco/perlite Acapulco Gold grow is finished over to yours.
To me it just makes sense and the proof is in the pudding.
I'm going to upscale it a bit and use a 115lt bucket in bucket system and see what happens.
btw I'm an aussie on the east side somewhere just north of Sydney ... maybe we're close?
Keep up the good work and enjoy the fruits of your inquiring mind.
PS Love your bud porn mate and your wife's boobs (great shot) ... mmmm boobies ... what's not to like


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2013)

Scroga said:


> So bent over as a clone? And then released later? ......got couple tied to see what happens...


actually she's still tied down, she's probably no taller than 1 foot. But maybe 3 foot wide +. Tying down helps the lower branches see more available light so they produce more growing hormones, and equalizes the growth pattern a bit. Very much similar to Lordjin's method = less stress, while still creating more tops without hurting the plant. Stress would be minimal at best. Cloning happens tonight  she should bush out after this bigtime!!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2013)

Dark1 said:


> Hey Flowamasta, I accidently found this grow journal doing a google search for something and just spent all my spare time over the last three days reading this grow from pg 1.
> So thankful that you decided to experiment and share your results with like minded people.
> Suffice to say I'll be changing my system after a current coco/perlite Acapulco Gold grow is finished over to yours.
> To me it just makes sense and the proof is in the pudding.
> ...


WOW!!  on a google search!? lol that is amusing! 

Thanx for the awesome compliments and great input!
Did i read right? you grew Acapulco Gold? I have read somewhere that my current strain is a cousin or family line of Acapulco....
I understand your wanting to upgrade your bucket size, i myself have thought alot about this, and for my needs i dont need much bigger if anything at all, BUT saying that, i still manage to fill the pot entirely with roots including the lower section in the bottom pot! There is no reason why you couldn't use 115litre bucket, but prepare for more nutrient usage, perhaps a little less efficient, but ok if you got the money! I'm thinking somewhere in the middle between the 2 sizes and maybe a change of shape could be beneficial... 115 is alot of medium!  thats 1 of those big 5 foot long bags of perlite  You going for 4 plants or something in the 1 pot with less veg time? that could be ideal. You could be onto something, except for the 4 plants being more than 'perso' in the boys of blue eyes. As to why i only grow 1 monster. Or try to only grow 1 hehe.
I'm alot further down south than sydney, but the world is starting to look alot smaller! so we're not really that far apart Aussie 
LOL glad you like my ladies lady lumps  I have 3 girlfriends, and there's 2


----------



## Scroga (May 6, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> actually she's still tied down, she's probably no taller than 1 foot. But maybe 3 foot wide +. Tying down helps the lower branches see more available light so they produce more growing hormones, and equalizes the growth pattern a bit. Very much similar to Lordjin's method = less stress, while still creating more tops without hurting the plant. Stress would be minimal at best. Cloning happens tonight  she should bush out after this bigtime!!!


approx how tall was she when you tied her? Mine are prob inch or two, ben reveging for fortnight (clone taken in flower)
They seem to be branching..


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2013)

Scroga said:


> approx how tall was she when you tied her? Mine are prob inch or two, ben reveging for fortnight (clone taken in flower)
> They seem to be branching..


mine had roots by the stage i tied her the first time, bu she was maybe 1/2 foot tall then, so she was thin and scragly under the tiny 11 watt globe so she bent over kind of easily then, just bit by bit each day! So now the tallest section of the plant ( well the tip of the actual plant anyway! ) is on the side, and alot lower than most of the plant, she will be the biggest main clone which i will do magic on 

Maybe let the clone take off a little then bend her over, let her soak up some energy and build an immunity system.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 6, 2013)

...Barneys Farm has an Acapulco Gold that looks NOTHING like yours but none the less, has high praise reviews and is in my cart over at attitude. Hope to be shipping that order REAL soon buddy! Thanks for stoppin bye the thread the other night... sorry it took so long to get back but shit have they been workin me hard! Funny thing bout not being able to get into Easty's thread dude, Im not that computer savy....must be that Aussie dial up connection!  J/K


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

oh yeah i love your wifes boobs even more then mine. and i really love mine, dont u? hee hee
and why are your leaves so yellow? is that the gold in it?


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> ...Barneys Farm has an Acapulco Gold that looks NOTHING like yours but none the less, has high praise reviews and is in my cart over at attitude. Hope to be shipping that order REAL soon buddy! Thanks for stoppin bye the thread the other night... sorry it took so long to get back but shit have they been workin me hard! Funny thing bout not being able to get into Easty's thread dude, Im not that computer savy....must be that Aussie dial up connection!  J/K


yeah, i checked that out, definitely different.
I'm not sure what's going on with Eastys thread, might be some sort of code error happening with my mac or something!?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah i love your wifes boobs even more then mine. and i really love mine, dont u? hee hee
> and why are your leaves so yellow? is that the gold in it?


You animal 
Oh the leaves 'look' gold, just the iso setting being so low, its sort of squeezing an image out of 3 different spectrums all output at different frequencies so i get about 3 different coloured shots even using the same setting depending on angle or light directed at, and colour spectrum setting on the camera  very handy, and very awesome but it took me a long time to work out how to get the right settings to allow the detail to soak through aswell.... They're all green  DARK green, don't worry about that Dr. She licks her plate clean!

Day 24 veg. After a mass topping and birth to 6 baby Amsters


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

ive got some terrific news flowa.. I bought a Canon Rebel Eos t3i, SO i know what your now talking about with the ISO!
and i ordered some feminized Jack Herer beans today. Quite a lovely combination dont you think? i love love love jH . been wanting to grow it for so long now, im really excited. isnt it such a great high. have a hopping time in assie mate i think your GREAT!!!!xoxox


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 8, 2013)

Nice pruning job mate, she is going to grow nice and even canopy by the look of that! Glad to hear you have sextuplets too Do you still have JackxShunk floating around? Would like to watch another one of those grow one day!! I am thinking about buying some of Sensi's Jack Herer


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 8, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ive got some terrific news flowa.. I bought a Canon Rebel Eos t3i, SO i know what your now talking about with the ISO!
> and i ordered some feminized Jack Herer beans today. Quite a lovely combination dont you think? i love love love jH . been wanting to grow it for so long now, im really excited. isnt it such a great high. have a hopping time in assie mate i think your GREAT!!!!xoxox
> View attachment 2648328


Hey Dr, we thinking about Jack Herer at the same time Your post wasnt there when i looked!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

Hi Piggy! This is where i purchased mine. I thought they werer very reasonable priced , and they actually ship to me.. where as so many s33d comps. do not. 
http://bonzaseeds.com/

im trying to figure out where they are being shipped from . Notice the logo they have is a kangaroo with boxing gloves on.. I wonder if they are coming from down under?


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 8, 2013)

Thats is quite interesting Doc, they also have the Southern Cross on there. It would be lovely if they did ship from Aus!! I am not sure if there are any companies that are based over here? I Know plantetskunk has has a aussie bank account that you can deposit cash into. That is who my mates have used with success.


----------



## Scroga (May 8, 2013)

Bonza are english... Flowie ya bugger.got me bending all my veges over, nice growth hehe..when do you start fiming? Cheers bull


----------



## ^Slanty (May 8, 2013)

Day 52:

GHS - BK


G13xHaze


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2013)

:drool: Slanty back with the big guns


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Thats is quite interesting Doc, they also have the Southern Cross on there. It would be lovely if they did ship from Aus!! I am not sure if there are any companies that are based over here? I Know plantetskunk has has a aussie bank account that you can deposit cash into. That is who my mates have used with success.


There is one or two that i know of, this ones expensive though http://www.marijuanaseeds.com.au/ and then theres this one that looks ok too http://www.southernstarseeds.net/


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys! Day 27 comin at ya!! A few dasy after the mass topping job, and well on her road to recovery and almost time to flower!

























day 27.... hehe yep. shes a monster.


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 11, 2013)

Looking good just like always Flowa. She is looking very green and healthy


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2013)

Bloody hell mate, everything you touch turns to gold when it comes to growing  

She's taking to the scrog training so well bro, you're right, she will be an absolute monster of pure Amster goodness!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Looking good just like always Flowa. She is looking very green and healthy


Awesome compliment man!  i'm very pleased i got her health in order now, not much more to do! I actually checked the res yesterday and to my absolute shock she was down to the pump.... was she feeding? NOPE!? she had less than 10 litres left to circulate and that could mean problems!! Luckily i thought to check! Here's me casually plodding along relaxed and shes drank over 30 litres in 2 days!!! If i didn't check her she would of ran dry that night! Ahhh thats what 1200 Watts does overnight  and she was still perky when i checked her this morning at 6am! thats crazy!, i thought she'd be exhausted and in need of a massive rest! 1200 watts in a 140 x 140 tent is extremely bright!!! Overkill? maybe a little but 1 is behind pure glass being cooled but still.... alot of lumens! The growth i see in 1 day is insane.



eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell mate, everything you touch turns to gold when it comes to growing
> 
> She's taking to the scrog training so well bro, you're right, she will be an absolute monster of pure Amster goodness!!


Thanx man!!! But i feel like she's done this all by herself  really, i just tied her down like a dude goin to the shop and leavin his pet dog tied to the pole  She jut eagerly awaits her feeds every 3.5 hours, and i happily give it to her  But yes, there seems to be plenty of tops to play with this time!, its going to take some mild calculating and placing of particular buds this round, so as not to shade critical colas. But hopefully i can create a splendid sight with multiple witches hats!! I just hope she doesn't reach the sky! LOL

cheerz guys!! I'm excited to see this grow out! all 6 babies are doing great, and already found a home for 4! If hes lucky


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 12, 2013)

Well bro, she sounds like she's talking to you lol, if you keep listening, she'll tell you where to place those branches  

She will certainly be a site to see thats for sure! Bring it on buddy


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 12, 2013)

Did I miss something? Are you going to be throwing a screen in or no. almost seems like there is an invisible one in there already! -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well bro, she sounds like she's talking to you lol, if you keep listening, she'll tell you where to place those branches
> 
> She will certainly be a site to see thats for sure! Bring it on buddy





Oo S0uP oO said:


> Did I miss something? Are you going to be throwing a screen in or no. almost seems like there is an invisible one in there already! -S0uP


Sorry guys for the late reply! have been kept busy!, took some snaps last night, Here she is at day 29 veg! first net is in.













and i kept 6 babies with different stages of growth to see which roots first.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2013)

Faaaark she's going to be a bohemuth


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

It's amazing seeing what you can do with a canopy when given time to work your magic! She is going to be a MONSTER. You're really gonna make that Amster shine this round! You truly are an inspiration to scroggers and growers everywhere man. Props.

I love to turn people on to your thread and then hear their amazement when they respond back to me. Peace man


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 15, 2013)

so day 31 veg... how many are you thinkin? I am thinking it would be AWESOME to see this strain with a 40-45 day veg before the flip. It would look like whoville skyscrapers in there (Might need 2 nets though) but still it would be awesome. Sorry if this was covered earlier I must have missed it....you know how we are!


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Faaaark she's going to be a bohemuth


She certainly is 



stoneslacker said:


> It's amazing seeing what you can do with a canopy when given time to work your magic! She is going to be a MONSTER. You're really gonna make that Amster shine this round! You truly are an inspiration to scroggers and growers everywhere man. Props.
> 
> I love to turn people on to your thread and then hear their amazement when they respond back to me. Peace man


Thanx for the awesome input man! You yourself have some pure growing skill thats for sure! its all about learning how the little green aliens grow isnt it  They don't mind it rough now and then thats for sure, and a good trimming now and then is essential to getting that extra quality as you know  
i have done a thorough cleaning out underneath, but after looking at my trim pile i decided to give her a couple of days break and then have another go there is an extreme amount of undergrowth that i haven't really displayed and alot that just had to come off! this girl sprouted so many puny shoots its unbelievable! its a tedious process with this strain, she has very close node spacing, great for scrogging BUT the extra time needed for a good cleanup is more than needed compared to my old Jack Skunk strain..... But it clearly helps the top growth as you may see tonight, she is well and truly 3 inches above the net, and i most certainly will be using a second net as i know these babies are still going to grow tall and thick.... i can just see the city of colas now...... its not going to be easy to cut down such a beautiful crop at the end but i guess all sweet things must come to an end some day! 

ALL GROWERS ALIKE, shouldn't be afraid of a good snip here and there to maintain growth and maximum light penetration, which is so important in artificial environments.... we have to cheat things, and use the lights spread to an advantage  HPS is only good for so far down the canopy aint that right Stone  But i must admit having the extra 600 in there now and then really amps the penetration up somewhat  1200 watts penetrates the back of my eyeballs in a 140 x 140 tent!!! :0



Oo S0uP oO said:


> so day 31 veg... how many are you thinkin? I am thinking it would be AWESOME to see this strain with a 40-45 day veg before the flip. It would look like whoville skyscrapers in there (Might need 2 nets though) but still it would be awesome. Sorry if this was covered earlier I must have missed it....you know how we are!


LOL! I love your thinking soup! but no, not going 45 days on this girl! already the roots have reached the lower pot and the node spacing is starting to even out really nicely, and now her pace is set and her flower are ready to grow  She is on day 1 flower now, day 2 tonight  don't forget the Amster stretch  They will still be nice and tall don't worry about that soup


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 15, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

I love that Amster's structure. So diff from the Jack x who just beats you up with overwhelming bulk. She has like a sweet wedding cake tier type of elegance going on there or something.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2013)

I concur - reminds me of the Eiffel tower


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


>


LOL! 



stoneslacker said:


> I love that Amster's structure. So diff from the Jack x who just beats you up with overwhelming bulk. She has like a sweet wedding cake tier type of elegance going on there or something.


Awesome description man! I had to remind myself when i began flowering the first Amster, she was low in the field, but she blasted to the sky and seemed to stretch the whole way up until the 4th or 5th week of flowering! :0 so no Growth regulators this round once again  going for towers all round!! I'll take some pics tonight, and then put the net in, and we'll see how long she takes to reach the second net 




Mohican said:


> I concur - reminds me of the Eiffel tower


Haha! nice one Mo  she did start to scare me towards the end!! i was hoping shed stop growing taller and grow fatter, but well.... she certainly shafted me on that idea! it would be a strange sight in a small tent to see so many tall buds if it is the case here.... i don't know how much it will change the structure by what i've done, but i say minimal change to her height, hopefully just slightly less round!!! the last time was ridiculous! I was more worried about mould, but i didn't have to worry one bit, i'm still smashing through the Amster Gold, and loving it, still haven't grown a tolerance to her, still wakes me up midday after a knockout that is


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2013)

an update on the 'nearly lost Amster Gold' !!! Day 2 flowering!!







True to HPS colour:







Bit of spectrum mastering in the camera at work here.... not by me i mean! 





























After a good much needed 3x trim sessions!!!!!







........and charlotte's web  in a 1.5 inch chicken wire fence gap!!! a lucky shot out of a few let me tell you.


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 17, 2013)

She is trying to barge through your netting, pushy bitch!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2013)

Looking awesome as always Flowa, damn fine


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> She is trying to barge through your netting, pushy bitch!!!


I know ey! She's actually lifted the net in some areas lol i'm trying to con the mrs to get in there for some help putting the net in  Mrs flowa loves to feel needed in the magic garden, and i'm starting to think i went long enough vegging her!! she's still stretching at a dramatic rate and i'm a little shocked actually! These 1200 watts are really giving her a massive boost! I'm leaving both 600's on all night for the first 3 weeks of flowering then end with the air cooled hood only and UVB to bring in the autumn weather simulation which changes the flowering pattern around a bit.. she didn't seem to mind last round so i'm kind of copying my last schedule. But this girl got more cycoflower grow nutes than dutch masters this round as i ran out of grow a+b but i'm off to the shops and getting dutch masters bloom and their .27 'add' stuff which smells superiorly great to anything i've smelt before and has a secret ingredient apparently, and i've seen nice results in peoples gardens and i can only imagine how Amster will respond. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Looking awesome as always Flowa, damn fine


Thanx Easty!! I been meaning to get into your thread again! but it seems as though it will only let me read about half the thread and then crashes..!? some mac error i'm sure of but weird it only happens in your thread and only yours?! feel free to post some harvest pics up!! I miss seeing your grow  

Hope all is well Easty!! can't wait to hear your results and efforts rewarded!!, so anxious!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2013)

Cheers Flowa, will post up some pics and report when i get on my computer next, just for you brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2013)

Here you go brother, some shots of final chop and a couple from today of drying nug from the bottom of the plant...I may have lost some yield due to using the MH for the last 10 days but damn she has made up for it in quality and frostiness!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2013)

hiya flowa....hope your well. i returned the rebel canon. i didnt like it. 
i would like to get the nice quality shots you do and possibly get the camera you have...
im mostly interested in getting high quality trichome shots and thought that a big zoom like your camera with 18 might be perfect for that .. but in a discussion with billcollector he said .....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron-16.html#post9092833
whats your take on this please.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2013)

All my pics are with a canon rebel mate


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here you go brother, some shots of final chop and a couple from today of drying nug from the bottom of the plant...I may have lost some yield due to using the MH for the last 10 days but damn she has made up for it in quality and frostiness!!


AWESOME!!! I Feel like a proud dad on the sidelines  well done!!! looks very skunky tasty like!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hiya flowa....hope your well. i returned the rebel canon. i didnt like it.
> i would like to get the nice quality shots you do and possibly get the camera you have...
> im mostly interested in getting high quality trichome shots and thought that a big zoom like your camera with 18 might be perfect for that .. but in a discussion with billcollector he said .....
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron-16.html#post9092833
> whats your take on this please.


All is very well Dr  thankyou! billcollector is right to a degree, but a good zoom does help get those trich shots  but starting with a good lens helps! a macro lens isnt so important as the digis can pull back the aspect digitally. minimum 8-18mp cmos sensor for close ups for ultra clarity at minimum..... and cropping an image to enlarge a section not by cropping size but the image itself  my cam was only $250 but more like $150 now!! but still an awesome hard to beat cam with ease of use!!



eastcoastmo said:


> All my pics are with a canon rebel mate


gotta keep playin with toys these days! to find out all the quirks!! i was knew to the computer mouse not that long ago lol!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2013)

Ha ha cheers mate and so you should be  i doubt it would've turned out as well as it did if you didnt help!


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha cheers mate and so you should be  i doubt it would've turned out as well as it did if you didnt help!


You'd be surprised mate! my very first grow i did is still up being the best of all mine, i did have help by my mentor, but it was top notch crazy chronic, something you just dont see often! it made t feel insanely easy at the time, but my 2nd grow i played around with PGR's and had mixed results, still ok yield but quality went down. But with this system, i gotta say its turned out the best of the best each time, compared to what ive seen getting around the commersh grade stuff.... you get to look after each bud you know, tend to every leaf, and hang them up, not like most commersh growers who just lay on newspaper or lay in nets, THIS makes better quality  the trichomes like a resting period before they want to dry out, when people rush this stage they seem to be more disappointed and it can turn them off. When not rushed and looked forward to, results seem to happen  

enjoy man!! can only get better in my books  Climate conditions play most of the part when it comes to quality, and keep that fresh air pouring in  the more the better!

awesome work again man! i'd rep if i could!!!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 18, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> You'd be surprised mate! my very first grow i did is still up being the best of all mine, i did have help by my mentor, but it was top notch crazy chronic, something you just dont see often! it made t feel insanely easy at the time, but my 2nd grow i played around with PGR's and had mixed results, still ok yield but quality went down. But with this system, i gotta say its turned out the best of the best each time, compared to what ive seen getting around the commersh grade stuff.... you get to look after each bud you know, tend to every leaf, and hang them up, not like most commersh growers who just lay on newspaper or lay in nets, THIS makes better quality  the trichomes like a resting period before they want to dry out, when people rush this stage they seem to be more disappointed and it can turn them off. When not rushed and looked forward to, results seem to happen
> 
> enjoy man!! can only get better in my books  Climate conditions play most of the part when it comes to quality, and keep that fresh air pouring in  the more the better!
> 
> awesome work again man! i'd rep if i could!!!


Couldnt agree more man, once you got environment down the quality just gets better and better every time! Im gonna try to hang my whole plant from the trunk this time and see how much of a difference its makes. It will take slightly longer to dry, be more of a bitch to do the dry trim and Ill have to be careful about mold, but I think the longer process clears more of the chlorophyll and will drastically improve the quality... time will tell! Always words of wisdom in this thread brother Im sure the community appreciates it as much as I do! -S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Couldnt agree more man, once you got environment down the quality just gets better and better every time! Im gonna try to hang my whole plant from the trunk this time and see how much of a difference its makes. It will take slightly longer to dry, be more of a bitch to do the dry trim and Ill have to be careful about mold, but I think the longer process clears more of the chlorophyll and will drastically improve the quality... time will tell! Always words of wisdom in this thread brother Im sure the community appreciates it as much as I do! -S0uP


Spot on there Soup  If you seen my fan setup, you'd laugh, but after seeing it all and understanding why i've got 2 fans alone to push air OUT of the room, it becomes apparent!

I like the idea of drying the whole plant!, i myself couldn't use that option, but cutting the plant in sections still seems to look like a few smaller plants lol  but yes it would help slow the drying process drastically, so does hanging them nice and close together in a closet or tent, with no fans circulating the air, just one to pull air out so fresh air comes in  always being aware that mould can grow in humid areas, so just checking the buds regularly and turning them around while they hang helps. My smaller stuff that goes in the net, i'll bunch together to slow the drying out and this can stretch the drying to 10-12 days. Chloraphyl shouldn't take any longer than 10 days though, and you should see a huge colour change after that period, they become a greyish, brown colour and you know that its going to be smoooooth smoke 

the thought of trying to cut my plant and hang it whole..... now thats a scary thought! wait till you guys see Amster.... I think i got abducted and lost 3 days somewhere cause she's almost 1 foot past the net!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> You'd be surprised mate! my very first grow i did is still up being the best of all mine, i did have help by my mentor, but it was top notch crazy chronic, something you just dont see often! it made t feel insanely easy at the time, but my 2nd grow i played around with PGR's and had mixed results, still ok yield but quality went down. But with this system, i gotta say its turned out the best of the best each time, compared to what ive seen getting around the commersh grade stuff.... you get to look after each bud you know, tend to every leaf, and hang them up, not like most commersh growers who just lay on newspaper or lay in nets, THIS makes better quality  the trichomes like a resting period before they want to dry out, when people rush this stage they seem to be more disappointed and it can turn them off. When not rushed and looked forward to, results seem to happen
> 
> enjoy man!! can only get better in my books  Climate conditions play most of the part when it comes to quality, and keep that fresh air pouring in  the more the better!
> 
> awesome work again man! i'd rep if i could!!!


Yeah I guess bro, but at the same time, you picked up thing before i even saw it lol. You got a very well trained eye! I guess me having experience growing many outdoor crops and inside in soil also helps! Leaning chemistry and the like is always good too 

At least we'll be growing the dank from here on too  

Cheers again bro and no need for rep, ive had more than my fair share!! Blaze up brother!!

edit- just saw your reply to Soup...all i can say is oh my god, if she's already a foot above the next, she's definitely on her way to becoming a big plump lady


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2013)

ok  here we go!!! 

she's big.

Day 5 flowering, the 2nd net JUST went in, but you can't see that yet. Thats not important right now 

























millions of peaches........ peaches for me 







some cool mirror effect shots of my older grows..... memories....































cool huh?! haven't seen this before so thought i'd throw it up there!

Happy high times people!!


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 19, 2013)

There are some trippy pics there Flowa.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2013)

She's mammoth already! Where the hell did that 1st screen go?! She swallowed it up. Outstanding as always.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 19, 2013)

Those are real cool mirror shots dude! Reminds me of that tool video!..... Have you ever seen their music videos? The guitarist for the band (Adam Jones) does all the art work for those as well from what I understand!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2013)

wow flowa, you just blew my mind 69 times with your stunning photography.
i would really reallly love to have that macro mirror series in color phtotgrahps...up in my studio signed by you... maybe we can do a trade. i will trade ya this drawing for the color print outs of that series of macros. 
i have been looking for inspiration for a new drawing and that macro series photos are what i will be working on next now!!. Thanks so much for the push i needed. I was stuck in an artists block with my last drawing. just want flowing..

got some other amazing news flowa.. .i just ordered the camera you have!!!! Amazon $140 !!!!!

heres the drawing // do you like it?


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> There are some trippy pics there Flowa.


Thanx Chipper!! the phone came in handy!! I actually moved the pics from our mac to my phone then edited them in the phones editor, saved it as a 2mb file and they turned out ok 



stoneslacker said:


> She's mammoth already! Where the hell did that 1st screen go?! She swallowed it up. Outstanding as always.


Thanx Stone  She did didn't she!! I'm a little scared LOL!!! I added 60ml of Part A PGR (Vertical plant growth regulator) which should slow her stretch down some. All in the name of science ofcourse  I'll be back onto Dutch Masters Bloom formula to finish her through flowering, and their add .27 additive aswell as Silica.

60ml of Part A is equal to 1.5ml per litre. No where near the recommended dosage, but i'll watch closely over the next 2-3 days. Scary big.
I'm stoked soo far!!!



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Those are real cool mirror shots dude! Reminds me of that tool video!..... Have you ever seen their music videos? The guitarist for the band (Adam Jones) does all the art work for those as well from what I understand!


You just reminded me i think!!! Gotta love Tool..... Schism..... Lataralus.... classics. I remember there art  and their creepy videos lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow flowa, you just blew my mind 69 times with your stunning photography.
> i would really reallly love to have that macro mirror series in color phtotgrahps...up in my studio signed by you... maybe we can do a trade. i will trade ya this drawing for the color print outs of that series of macros.
> i have been looking for inspiration for a new drawing and that macro series photos are what i will be working on next now!!. Thanks so much for the push i needed. I was stuck in an artists block with my last drawing. just want flowing..
> 
> ...


I love the drawing!!! It has a very seductive sexual plant like appeal to it  I likitalot  Love the trichomes~! Awesome choice in camera too i might add!!! have fun when she arrives!!

I don't know if i'm looking forward to opening the tent tonight or not!! Maaaaaaaan i hope she didn't grow another 4 inches last night


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2013)

Wow Amber that drawing is very cool


----------



## Downinit (May 20, 2013)

Flowa.... Excuse me for saying this. But fucking amazing!! Wtf do have little magical angels over there?? The growth is unbelievable!!! I guess I'm really gonna have to get rid of my DWC cause my groth is nothing like that man...  freaking crazy!


----------



## flowamasta (May 20, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Flowa.... Excuse me for saying this. But fucking amazing!! Wtf do have little magical angels over there?? The growth is unbelievable!!! I guess I'm really gonna have to get rid of my DWC cause my groth is nothing like that man...  freaking crazy!


lol Thanx matey!! yea she is flourishing for sure. Thats after 4 bags of trim sessions aswell! she just keeps going mental!!!


----------



## norgs (May 22, 2013)

Ok.. So i've just read your Thread from beggining to end in my spare time, after growing quite some time ago i have just started again and reading your thread i've been totally amped up again to get right back into the nitty gritty of growing again!! 
Your thread has inspired me all over again!! I use a different style set up to you as i no longer use a medium but thats neither here nor there.
I'd just like to say thank you Flow!! I will continue to keep an eye on your thread and will even try out a few of your little nutrient tricks and see how they go with my current and future grows!!
Thanks again mate! +rep


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2013)

norgs said:


> Ok.. So i've just read your Thread from beggining to end in my spare time, after growing quite some time ago i have just started again and reading your thread i've been totally amped up again to get right back into the nitty gritty of growing again!!
> Your thread has inspired me all over again!! I use a different style set up to you as i no longer use a medium but thats neither here nor there.
> I'd just like to say thank you Flow!! I will continue to keep an eye on your thread and will even try out a few of your little nutrient tricks and see how they go with my current and future grows!!
> Thanks again mate! +rep


Most appreciative  thankyou kindly!!! I love it when i hear such enthusiasm!! 

On that note! I have been a busy guy 

Here is Day 12 Flowering, a little heat stressed in the back corner furtherest away, but all fixed, new time schedule for the back HPS and also raised the height, which was very difficult considering i could only get in from the side and squeeze down the side of the netting


----------



## EasyPound (May 26, 2013)

Truly MONSTER!! Great job with your grow man!


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 26, 2013)

Another awesome looking plant!!! Looking well formed for day 12 Flowa.


----------



## Scroga (May 26, 2013)

Holy shit batman! Dwc got nothing on this!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 26, 2013)

She is gonna be a beast... Your gonna NEED some supports in there man!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2013)

Ahh was waiting for this update brother  totally blowing my mind too mate, awesome porn as always


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

You always have the most beautiful, healthiest looking plants man. She wasn't playing around with that second screen either ya! Looks like she's glowing.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Truly MONSTER!! Great job with your grow man!


Thanx man!, she is a Monster  only getting much bigger yet 



Chipper Pig said:


> Another awesome looking plant!!! Looking well formed for day 12 Flowa.


Thanx matey! not too bad time for now, the PGR part B has maybe just started to kick in now, only a 60ml addition like Part A and only for the last 4 days of the week. a flush tomorrow, slightly early again, i want some fresh additives in there and i got some new bloom base from Dutch Masters, (gold range ofcourse)



Scroga said:


> Holy shit batman! Dwc got nothing on this!


lol  a bigger plant grows alot faster  more leaves = more photosynthesis = faster more vigorous growth and a faster transition from veg to flower.



Oo S0uP oO said:


> She is gonna be a beast... Your gonna NEED some supports in there man!!!


Oh its in there  2 layers of netting which i basically intertwined the mains i wanted to stay, and allowed room for the outer layer to spread out and give the centre some much needed room, she should all fold out pretty nicely now! I stuck to my guns, and got in the tent moved things here and there, not a single branch un-noticed. A few damn white fly eggs again somehow made their way in but 2 weeks into flower should be fine, they aren't going to like the environment i'm about to throw at them! 40% humidity and 32 degrees, and mrs flowa is in the garden now looking for some ladybugs 



eastcoastmo said:


> Ahh was waiting for this update brother  totally blowing my mind too mate, awesome porn as always


I was lost in greenery world lol, i've ben medicating on both the outdoor jack skunk + the Amster Gold together, and well lets just say, its enlightening! hard to tell difference in potency though! both on the evil side of knockout  

The heat issues should be eradicated now, and i changed my globes around so the main HPS is now over the main canopy, and the dual spec up in the corner.


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 27, 2013)

Australia and bugs go hand in hand. If it's not a Blowie hovering over the kitchen table it's White Flies in the grow tent


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2013)

Lol too che Chipper 

Great to hear you've been enjoying the fruits of your labour flowa


----------



## norgs (May 27, 2013)

Question : Why are you pushing your temps up to 32 degrees Flow?? Is there a reason for this or can you simply not keep the temp down with the extra lights running?


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Australia and bugs go hand in hand. If it's not a Blowie hovering over the kitchen table it's White Flies in the grow tent


Ha! too true!! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Lol too che Chipper
> 
> Great to hear you've been enjoying the fruits of your labour flowa


Thanx EastyMo!! I have been enjoying them, likewise i hope!!



norgs said:


> Question : Why are you pushing your temps up to 32 degrees Flow?? Is there a reason for this or can you simply not keep the temp down with the extra lights running?


The UVB will be running constantly while the HPS are on now, and i close some lower vents off a little and this picks the humidity up some, but it does get a little hotter, but all in the name of building an immunity for the plant so she can handle the harsh climate  I can run it a bit cooler... say 30 degrees, or even as low as 26 degrees with only 1 lamp but i feel i get more transpiration rate during the start of flowering with the higher humidity an slightly hotter temps, but if it got any hotter her growth efficiency would surely go down with the added stress of direct heat issues. My limit is 32 degrees, any hotter and i start to cringe and open windows and vents and stuff lol! I must admit i do have nice control of the climate like this, with 1 lamp being cooled by the cooling hood and inbuilt fan, and the other to create that sun in the distance hot but still direct effect. I got nice results last round so i thought i'd do something similar 

Good question though i might add!!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

Finally put some seeds in the starters. I guess now I need to finish my space age FlowaMasta hempy system 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2013)

Absolutely brother, been in a haze myself the last few days


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

Amazing setup, one day ill grow the balls and attempt it but until then im sticking with pro-mix.​






















*


----------



## norgs (May 28, 2013)

AH yep cool that makes sense! I try and stay between 26-28 degrees C but sometimes (In the heat of summer) they push up to 30 degrees but i don't usually get above that, i suppose with increased humidity the heat can be slightly less of a problem.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 28, 2013)

norgs said:


> AH yep cool that makes sense! I try and stay between 26-28 degrees C but sometimes (In the heat of summer) they push up to 30 degrees but i don't usually get above that, i suppose with increased humidity the heat can be slightly less of a problem.



EXACTLY plants heat stress symptoms are really just increased transpiration without recourse. Increased RH or Co2 levels curb the increased transpiration symptoms. Someone correct me if Im wrong  ~S0uP


----------



## flowamasta (May 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Finally put some seeds in the starters. I guess now I need to finish my space age FlowaMasta hempy system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work Mo!!! Can't wait to have your thread to follow 



norgs said:


> AH yep cool that makes sense! I try and stay between 26-28 degrees C but sometimes (In the heat of summer) they push up to 30 degrees but i don't usually get above that, i suppose with increased humidity the heat can be slightly less of a problem.


Correct  to a degree, all things in moderation, I only do this for a short while to increase growth rates while i have the extra lamp in there. If it gets a little cramped in there, transpiration can lead to issues if there is moisture left behind to run down leaves or pool in crevices of nodes or such... but early on in flower you can get away with around 40% humidity and not have too much sweating as long as the fans are brushing all surfaces of leaves and there is nothing binding or stuck preventing leaves from moving freely. If it gets too hot like 33-35 and above i would expect burnt spots on leaves in high light spots and maybe even some leaf curling, which with a keen eye you can see on 4 or 5 of my back corner tops... That back lamp gets hot compared to a cooling hood!



Danar2amir said:


> *
> 
> Amazing setup, one day ill grow the balls and attempt it but until then im sticking with pro-mix.​
> 
> ...


lol, go on man, its easier than pro-mix..... i don't even know what that is and i can tell you that 



Oo S0uP oO said:


> EXACTLY plants heat stress symptoms are really just increased transpiration without recourse. Increased RH or Co2 levels curb the increased transpiration symptoms. Someone correct me if Im wrong  ~S0uP


Spot on Soup  C02 levels are barely an issue here, not close to a city and the air is reasonably fresh and close to springs and the house is vented very well so its next to being outside i guess  I get similar if not better results than a mates exact replica system using co2, so i'll um n ahh over c02 or fresh air being better, i say fresh air because its free  but in a good sealed environment where heat is an issue with mass lighting than C02 will be your best friend in 35 degree heat.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

ProMix:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2013)

Is that similar to coco?


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2013)

It's like Sunshine #4 but a little richer and the BX version has Micorrhizae. Used it as a base for my Subcool Super Soil for the outside garden:




The super soil is in the trashcans and has been cooking for a few months. Last year I used the super soil formula straight and without cooking it first. I got some burned tips 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2013)

I like the simplicity of that soil! i also love having more control over what they are eating though so its a hard one for me! but if it works why not 

I got some nice pics of Amsterdam Gold round 2 now 

Day 15 and just hit her fresh batch of Dutch Masters Gold range nutrients with the additive .add27 







The 3 stoners.......



















the 2 layers of netting have been taken over!!!

























Ok time for a 5th trim!!!!! i'm getting sore jumping in backwards into the tent and breaking off useless leaves i tell ya!! Bit its going to be soooooo worth it! i just know it! Even huge fans are coming off. All in the name of Horticulture!! This will enable lower bud sites and their fan leaves to gather energy needed to equalize growth amongst the mass of buds. Take too many leaves off a cola and she will lose many valuable energy sources, and grow smaller than she could of, but you can take a few here and there on a large plant like this, it bothers them less than having leaves struggling to find light and just wilting and becoming useless, so i pinch these off before they get a chance. These are NOT Essential fan leaves, only the main 3-5 per cola. The buds are flowers, made up of smaller leaves so they get plenty of photosynthesis from here on, with very little interference from me needed.







She feels much better, and she can now breathe with ease and let more light into the canopy to fill those gaps with bud! 







And we go for a whole plant shot here. Behemoth alright. She's going to stretch a little now and those colas are going to go mental


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 30, 2013)

looking good mate!!! I like the cable tie chain holding that L/H lower lateral up, nice work mate Is that a air-con or a dehumidifier in the last pic?


----------



## Scroga (May 30, 2013)

So she was bent over then fucked, no I mean fimmed at each top site? Man you got a lot of tops going on!


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> looking good mate!!! I like the cable tie chain holding that L/H lower lateral up, nice work mate Is that a air-con or a dehumidifier in the last pic?


LOL! mrs said the same thing!! hey it works!!  

Oh the bottom fan.. just an oscilating fan, a cheapie, i go through them ones cause they start making noise!, nothings meant to last anymore  if they had bearings in it she'd last heaps longer, but going 24hrs a day 365 days a year....... they take a beating.



Scroga said:


> So she was bent over then fucked, no I mean fimmed at each top site? Man you got a lot of tops going on!


Medium branched were likely fimmed, and mains near the centre of the lamp cop the whole clone snipping. I try to even them out by sections, a small next to a big an so on... Otherwise the big colas lean over eventually and will most likely get in the way. This gives me a bit of leeway. If you snip something that was going to be large somewhere, the energy is not lost or wasted, it is transfered to another growing node, and that will become the new node. Almost anything you can imagine is possible playing and training a plant


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 30, 2013)

Holy shit bro she is a real beast of a plant! She is absolutely stunning and looks to LOVE the scrog  top work as always mate, do you ever get bored of being this awesome at growing


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

this.is.madness... lol nice flowmasta


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 1, 2013)

Simply AMAZING!!!! Look at all the tops!!!! Great thread Flow!


----------



## below average (Jun 5, 2013)

Your day21 veg photos are good, even without your hand I could spot some darn big fan leaves. And the amsterdam gold cola is crackup massive. I chime I every now and then, and you will be pleased to know my two hemp systems are going really well. I wish I had switched to this system earlier, as it's effortless and stress free.

I have a question for you dr flow. My delicious seeds critical jack herer is going so well I don't want to make a mistake from here on. I am 35days in on a possible 63 day finish, and I want to know the right time to add my Swell. Ive been feeding only Rock A&B at 1.4. Should I half the fert, and put in a certain amount of swell.

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta - how is the weather? Does it get cold there in the winter?

Your tree is looking very healthy. I wish there were two of me so I could work on my hempy system while I am also working on my outdoor garden.


Here are some pics for you - 

Mulanje x Mozambique Poison Baby:








New glass:





The lumber arrives tomorrow for the greenhouse!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2013)

below average said:


> Your day21 veg photos are good, even without your hand I could spot some darn big fan leaves. And the amsterdam gold cola is crackup massive. I chime I every now and then, and you will be pleased to know my two hemp systems are going really well. I wish I had switched to this system earlier, as it's effortless and stress free.
> 
> I have a question for you dr flow. My delicious seeds critical jack herer is going so well I don't want to make a mistake from here on. I am 35days in on a possible 63 day finish, and I want to know the right time to add my Swell. Ive been feeding only Rock A&B at 1.4. Should I half the fert, and put in a certain amount of swell.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts


Thanx for the feedback, and compliments!  
I agree with you, its an effortless system and i think more and more people are starting to find out!!

Now regards to swell, its really hard to tell, it matters with how big your plant is, how healthy, and what nute regime shes been on even through vegging... all needs to be taken into account, Swell is given when the flowers are set, and they want to swell. This is when the first dormant period begins when the plant stops producing white pistils. When flowers are set, they will begin their transformation. Swell enables all sugars are translocated and used up to form the plants sugars on the outer exterior (resin) Swell is high in phosphorous which is very unique in the way it breaks down potassium. You have to add accordingly and be careful because its strong, start with a low dosage if running recirculating in my opinion, and go up each day until you find her sweet spot.




eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit bro she is a real beast of a plant! She is absolutely stunning and looks to LOVE the scrog  top work as always mate, do you ever get bored of being this awesome at growing


LOL  Thanx matey!



smokeytokeybear said:


> this.is.madness... lol nice flowmasta


Lol! I know its madness, they did say Einstein was mad though 



EasyPound said:


> Simply AMAZING!!!! Look at all the tops!!!! Great thread Flow!


Thanx for the input mate!! been very busy making things are going smooth!



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - how is the weather? Does it get cold there in the winter?
> 
> Your tree is looking very healthy. I wish there were two of me so I could work on my hempy system while I am also working on my outdoor garden.
> 
> ...


Nice new Bong Mo!!!

The weather is cold, wet, and sad lol!! so perfect for indoor growing! 

Thanx for the neat seedling pic! Beautiful clarity!


Here was _*D*__*ay 21*_ last night i believe!! 





































and closer!!







Resin already!! God i love this strain.

Not naming names, but i got a nice pressie in the mail recently! By a very appreciate kind grower!! I HAVE to share these pics, frosty goodness i tell you!!! A hint : Blueberry Haze x Northern Lights  WHAT A DELICIOUS, ENTICING and AWESOMELY POTENT NUG!!! The rest was damn fine also i might add 

Thanx again, you know who you are 

Here she is, well, a hint of what i've had the pleasure of smoking!!!!!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 5, 2013)

Your plant is looking just awesome Flowa. I must say since turning to your system three grow, I don't ever see myself changing from this!

Also, that is one kind mate their man, beats getting bills in the post. It looks really good, congrats to the grower. Happy Days


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my god mate that Amster gold just doesn't cease to amaze hey, look at that resin already! Wow that is unreal bro  cant wait to see her in the final week, she will be totally white by the time she gets there! So dark too 

Mmm that grower must've had some good help to get frosty nugs like that  looks tasty as!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 5, 2013)

hey flowa you tried DPs version?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

How are your chickens doing? Take some pics of the yard after the giant plant removal 


My greenhouse lumber arrived today:




I also got my new hash pipe in the mail from Subcool:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

ooooooooooo stripy tripyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

If you like that then check this out:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> If you like that then check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_OMG is it wrong - that I am slightly turned-on? 

_LOL


----------



## Downinit (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey flowa. Just wanted to show u a day 54 pic of the G-13 PE! Dwc. Sorry for the LED. Amazing what I've learned from u is such a short time. Thanks for always answering my questions. Cheers, to the coolest and best grower I've come a cross on RIU!! Enjoy!


----------



## Downinit (Jun 8, 2013)

Tried to rotate.. Sorry


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL Miss Phoebe, it does strangley look like a female 'playing' instrument hey 

Downinit- dude nice buds!! How many watts are you using in there?


----------



## Downinit (Jun 8, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> LOL Miss Phoebe, it does strangley look like a female 'playing' instrument hey
> 
> Downinit- dude nice buds!! How many watts are you using in there?


380w but I could use more. Thinking of adding another 135w but not to bad, right?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2013)

Dude that is off the hook, you got some fat, resinous buds there bro  well done mate!


----------



## Downinit (Jun 9, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude that is off the hook, you got some fat, resinous buds there bro  well done mate!


Thanks easty!!!!! I wish I had a better camera cause my shity iPhone does not do her justice. PE grows very well


----------



## bambambigalow* (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta,

came back to your thread since im going to harwest, and start a new setup soon.
Think about to try your methode, just in smaller buckets and on a table instead of the drain line.
I now have some plants in hempy buckets, with clay rocks 2" in the bottom and pure perlite above.
But i always get some root rot in there, dont know why cause im going with AN g/m/b - piranha and voodoo juice, which should prevent root rot.
Well i won't do hemy again cause i also have problems with overfeeding, since you can't really flush hempy buckets.
I don't know, so many people swear on hempy to be the most simple most productive mothode..., not for me.

well, but i want to use those 10L buckets to try your methode just little smaller, with a veg time not more than 2 weeks.

So you have no troubles with root rot ?
as i could see you don't use a water chiller. 

What water temps you have in your res, cause i always though my root rot is coming from to high water temps.

i used to run NFT but this in only possible in winter, cause of the wanter temps.
Also in NFT i got root rot.

i desinfect my system with H2O2, Bleach and Physan20, so i really don't know why it keeps coming back.

perhaps you have had root rot , and a good advice for me 

Cheers ,

bam


----------



## Scroga (Jun 10, 2013)

tried heisenbergs tea?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> If you like that then check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!! 



Downinit said:


> View attachment 2691247
> Tried to rotate.. Sorry


No prob man!! Lookin sweet as!! turned my head sidewayz and they look super frosty to me man!! Cannot complain!!! can only get better too 



bambambigalow* said:


> Hey FlowaMasta,
> 
> came back to your thread since im going to harwest, and start a new setup soon.
> Think about to try your methode, just in smaller buckets and on a table instead of the drain line.
> ...


Hey matey, a 10 litre bucket is still a little small for this method even for 2 weeks. I would double that to be safe... in my opinion ofcourse

My res sits outside of the tent, in the doorway (coolest part of the room) When you think of outside in the weather, have you ever felt the ground on a hot day? it can get VERY hot. Thats not to say its that temperature underneath though, but at a guess temps between 20-35 degrees would be very possible, this isnt ideal ofcourse, but root rot comes from an outside source of bacteria and not from the nutrients you are giving to prevent the rot rot or anything like that usually.... I did have root rot, or VERY MILD rot, as i could see by the health of the leaves, and the surface of the perlite. It should stay fairly clean and maybe go a mild brown colour from the wash off from nute, but should NEVER get gluggy, mouldy, or cold/wet gross in any way, so the key is to find your balance with water/air ratio find out how often you need to feed given the climate conditions you have in your tent including cooled/non-cooled hood... without glass over your lamps will require more frequent feedings.

When i had mild root rot, I used a simple and always effective solution, by introducing Fongarid  its a cure aswell as solution all in one, you can give with/without rot rot, but its done by halving one of the sachets and while flushing with luke warm water add the fungarid which acts as a systemic fungacide, the beneficial bacteria will attach themselves to the roots, and eat away at the bad guys. The fonga rid is imediately flushed away, and fresh nutrients added. Re-applied after 1 week to guarantee the prevention of rot/fungus.

It works  I use NOTHING else. Its systemic for only a short period and i wouldn't go using it during flowering only as it will inhibit the uptake of phosphorous. The plants might go into a mild dormant phase, before they pick up again, and new root hairs begin to flourish.

Here she was last night!, Sorry scratch that 2 days ago!!!

Day 26 flowering!



































































Gotta love this shot  No flash, Just click n shoot


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 11, 2013)

I just click n shoot, and my pictures never turn out like that!!! 

The Gold is looking really nice mate, how long was the last one flowered for?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol Im the same as you Chips, always takes me ages just to focus the damn thing haha.

Flowa- the amster is one stunning looking girl, i cant get over how frosty she is  bloody awesome bro!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> I just click n shoot, and my pictures never turn out like that!!!
> 
> The Gold is looking really nice mate, how long was the last one flowered for?


The Samsung WB150F is still a killer camera   The trick is to keep the exposure low, and have a high sensitivity shutter sensor. An iso of 80 or under is ideal for HPS lighting, its MORE than enough light to drench the sensor in colour in less the 20,000th of a second. I just gradually increase the measuring bit by bit at varied distances, eventually you will find all the sweet spots for the cam. The thing is, the difference between a green coloured pic or a bright red HPS lookin pic can be the difference in 100-200 ISO +/- Keep trying!! I'm no pro, just persistence and a 16gb memory card in the camera 

I cant remember the last harvest days, if someone corrects me thats fine!! i think it was around 48 days, maybe 50.
But thanx man!! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Lol Im the same as you Chips, always takes me ages just to focus the damn thing haha.
> 
> Flowa- the amster is one stunning looking girl, i cant get over how frosty she is  bloody awesome bro!!


Thanx Easty! she is lookin fine indeedio  My yield is looking ok at this stage, could be better on the right side, thinking of moving the HPS in the corner to the other side. Its a task, but i think it could be of benefit.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2013)

I could only imagine mate, it would certainly add on some weight on that side


----------



## Scroga (Jun 11, 2013)

stunning! love those tall trichomes,they look huge! mate, i was wondering what your thoughts on cool tubes might be? im wondering if the glassis hindering my plants growth...?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I could only imagine mate, it would certainly add on some weight on that side


Well, i went ahead and tried out a couple of different positions, with the safest being directly at the top right along side the other to even out the spread while i shifted the other hood slightly down the rails so the could sit side by side. The 2nd doesn't spread ALL the way, but it sits in such a way that it blends evenly so i don't have any dramatic hot spots... I probably will though!! New at Using Dutchmaters and i mistakenly added more potash when it wasn't needed along with add.27 additive. So that may mean i won't need swell...., But i'm going to use both sparingly as the add.27 is unique in the way it breaks down mineral nutrients. Again it has that secret formula HINT HINT : Phosphorus acid. But in awesome combination to wild smelling salts and vitamins.... should be AWESOME!!!! The smell of this Amster is completely different using Dutch Masters through flowering. Her calyxs are forming large and swollen and i JUST hit week 5. She stinks too.



Scroga said:


> stunning! love those tall trichomes,they look huge! mate, i was wondering what your thoughts on cool tubes might be? im wondering if the glassis hindering my plants growth...?


I don't mind cooling hoods as i myself use the flat base hood design and it works great, but could be modifies to be better ofcourse!!
Having glass is meant to be ok as long as its clean and pure un-laminated glass. UVA is somewhat filtered out, but UVB onwards most definitely comes through. I think personally, a flat glass design with holes evenly spread over it would be best, but bugger handling that, and the spread would be messed up, but some heat to a degree helps the plants growth, so if you can touch your glass safely for 5 seconds i'd say its too cold! warm is good in my opinion, or transpiration doesn't happen, and you end up with very humid conditions, especially during dark period. I always say if you're using glass, use it as CLOSE as possible  Mine actually is so close it prematurely bleaches some fan leaves, and its so bright in those areas my camera cant compensate with both lamps on and i get a bright orange picture! Very intense lighting, but little radiant heat it given out.

During grow, makem stretch, and during flower bring it down just over the buds until the leaves perk up and do their magic


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Got any pics of the chickens and the garden?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Well, i went ahead and tried out a couple of different positions, with the safest being directly at the top right along side the other to even out the spread while i shifted the other hood slightly down the rails so the could sit side by side. The 2nd doesn't spread ALL the way, but it sits in such a way that it blends evenly so i don't have any dramatic hot spots... I probably will though!! New at Using Dutchmaters and i mistakenly added more potash when it wasn't needed along with add.27 additive. So that may mean i won't need swell...., But i'm going to use both sparingly as the add.27 is unique in the way it breaks down mineral nutrients. Again it has that secret formula HINT HINT : Phosphorus acid. But in awesome combination to wild smelling salts and vitamins.... should be AWESOME!!!! The smell of this Amster is completely different using Dutch Masters through flowering. Her calyxs are forming large and swollen and i JUST hit week 5. She stinks too.
> 
> 
> I don't mind cooling hoods as i myself use the flat base hood design and it works great, but could be modifies to be better ofcourse!!
> ...


Sounds like you got the dutchmaster nutes worked out as well bro, you certainly have the knowhow to make any of them work to their ultimate ability  

How much extra yield are you expecting with the extra light now mate? You reckon you'll go over the 2lb mark? Im figuring yes as the second light will really thicken those buds up a lot  cant wait to see man!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Got any pics of the chickens and the garden?


lol!  

 There you go Mo! Click for full size ofcourse  These are our 2 bantams, 1 being a Japanese Fighter.... and yes he doesn't like anyone going near his babies. He can Kick 3 times in mid air before he even hits the ground LOL! I got the slo-mo vids. But at night, hes as docile as a kitten and loves to be pet and have his chin-bags rubbed  They both recently had a batch of eggs, only a few survived due to the cold nights, though 3 are healthy and happy!!  

Usually chickens don't lay during winter, but our birds a little mixed up, and was born inside in the quiet and warmth, and likes to spurt out eggs all year round  The roo did the rest of the job. No too many pics of the yard ofcourse... But these pics speak for themselves  We both love nature!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like you got the dutchmaster nutes worked out as well bro, you certainly have the knowhow to make any of them work to their ultimate ability
> 
> How much extra yield are you expecting with the extra light now mate? You reckon you'll go over the 2lb mark? Im figuring yes as the second light will really thicken those buds up a lot  cant wait to see man!


I hope so!! I'm going for 1.5lb which should be within access right now, with each main pulling around a half ounce each or so, the bigger even more, and under the canopy is FULL of frosty popcorn!! so should be good, i'm crossing my fingers, as everyones still getting shafted by the government. $10 for milk n bread.... whats next?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2013)

I reckon you should get that easy bro, if anyone can do it, it's definitely you  

Wicked chooks too mate, i use to have heaps of different ones when i lived on the farm, they have funny personalities hey!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 12, 2013)

i had 11 chicks ...down to 1left..not happy


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I reckon you should get that easy bro, if anyone can do it, it's definitely you
> 
> Wicked chooks too mate, i use to have heaps of different ones when i lived on the farm, they have funny personalities hey!


Time will tell, using 2 brand new globes aswell...

gotta love chooks, they seem to be alot more on the ball than people think! They can even see you through white curtains!! how weird is that??!!



Scroga said:


> i had 11 chicks ...down to 1left..not happy


wow  thats a big number. bad weather? so sad, i had a couple die in my hand and they were the first for me. damn nature

oh yea! day 28 













just a couple of dark shots for ya!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Just found out we are allowed 4 chickens in our neighborhood! No rosters though. How do you decide what type of chickens you want?

The Puffy chicken is so, well, puffy  The wet chicken looks so sad 

The chicks have cool markings.


Thanks for the pics!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2013)

Flowa...dude...i am loving those dark shots, they look so perfect  

Mo- depends what you're after, some lay bigger eggs, some are quieter than others, some are smaller etc. You'll also need a rooster if you want good eggs  you don't have to have one, but trust me, if you habe a rooster, the eggs taste a lot better!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Just found out we are allowed 4 chickens in our neighborhood! No rosters though. How do you decide what type of chickens you want?
> 
> The Puffy chicken is so, well, puffy  The wet chicken looks so sad
> 
> ...


Thats the great thing about chickens  Soo many species, it depends if you want a small one or a big one! These 2 are both miniatures (bantams) and lay small eggs about the size of ping pong balls ( very tasty though ) We aren't aloud to have a roster either in these residential areas, but we love animals, and well... we do a few things that some of the public may find..... dodgy or shall i say 'illegal' Stupid word. Our rooster only crows a couple of times a day, we put him to bed on a perch in a large pottery pot, with a dark cover and he sleeps through the night until he sees the first wink of light (about 7am) and with the cover on he's reasonably quiet, and after 5 minutes of crowing he's ready to get up and have a scrummage around. He's got it easy lately as the momma hen is locked away with her chicks while they are still so tiny, so he just guards the backyard and hides under the tree, you wouldn't even know hes there unless you were in the yard with your back turned hehe.... They can be ferocious little birds and have an _amazing_ amount of physical strength. Funny you mentioned the 'wet' chicken lol, That was in summer, about 45 degree heat, she looked sad getting the water treatment! you're right there! but she loved being wet, and it allowed her to stay col while she cleaned her feathers. ( Silky bantams don't have barbs in there feathers, thats why it looks like fluffy puffy hair  She grows them out just before winter to stay warm, come summer, she plucks alot of her feathers out to stay cool!  Same chicken  puffy/wet
Get some chickens Mo  the best company animals, and they have eyes just like humans, they look straight at you and suss you out exactly. Its like they can see straight through you. Roosters sound awesome aswell!! If a little chick is a roo we will try to get some video of him learning to crow!! only about 3-4 weeks away 

We loved all the chicken markings, the cutest sadly died, had black stripes running down his face and had a cute little round body, was sure he was a roo. The 3 that are left i think are 2 females and 1 roo.

No problem Mo!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa...dude...i am loving those dark shots, they look so perfect
> 
> Mo- depends what you're after, some lay bigger eggs, some are quieter than others, some are smaller etc. You'll also need a rooster if you want good eggs  you don't have to have one, but trust me, if you habe a rooster, the eggs taste a lot better!


Yeah i forget about the dark shots, it gives good reference to colour and i'm seeing some very dark greens, so i'm backing off now. Still deciding what i'm going to do for swell phase..... have heaps of cyco swell, but the add.27 from Dutch Masters looks like it has a decent amount of available phosphorus, i'm seeing little tip burn, and i've been pushing food pretty hard, but i almost think she could handle more of something. I fixed her mag deficiency which i put down to Dutch Masters Nutes having a lower percentage of Magnesium so the leaves have more vigor, her growth rates are still going strong. I gotta flush again tonight, thats 3 times in 1.5 weeks... Not that i HAVE to, but i'm seeing such a dramatic drop in the res each day its unbelievable. After 2 days there is next to nothing in the 40 litre res, so i give her a quick flush, and fresh nutes, and she honestly seems to be loving it. The add.27 states you can add 30ml to each 10 litres. 120ml!? that does seem strong, and on their calculator and some small reference from others only 20-40 ml is needed in a 40 litre res.... so i'm getting 2 completely different rates and suggestions, and going on instinct i went in between and feeding 80ml of add.27 and she seems fine. I'm not seeing her sky rocket like the last grow i put that down to the colder weather, hotter weather makes buds stretch and maybe helped get that 'Eiffel Tower' look last round  
You know what!? The add.27 smells SOOO good, and looks SOOO damn sexy, i'm just going to run that. along with some base and silica, really simple... oh and guess what..... I haven't added a single drop of sugar enhancers (suga rush/pineapple rush) as i wanted to see the difference their straight up baselines can make. I've heard awesome things about this add.27 and smoke some of the nicest buds i've ever had the pleasure of tasting, As we all know you get back what you put in, so mineral nutrients are all going to give a different effect, each and every round, especially if you mix things up, and don't go by the books  I like Dutch Masters because they don't seem to push there company too much out there, they want people to know if you want quality product, use there stuff, if you want bulk, use the 'pushed' marketing stuff. Based on Dutch Masters research, They are actually using high grade chems, and maybe even the best. I'm getting AWESOME results, and I've come to be pretty picky when one wants to smoke something he created  

I also notice a cleaner end product will end in a cleaner wake-up the next day.... I'm going to start thinking of flushing as ridding of excess metals now, not salts as they say, because one they've been through the system and become oxidized my thinking tells me they become heavy, and even toxic. I get these thoughts sometimes, and logic falls into place with a little more research here and there, always learning, always trying to make a 'better' product or always to the best to our ability  

Hey if there is enough of 'us' trying to do it properly for health reasons, then basically all the commersh stuff is going to have to change again at some point, all these commersh growers not putting love into each plant comes back straight onto them with feedback in my opinion. I can see how herb has got a crooked name now and then because there is stuff out there loaded with chemicals, and far from what could of been achieved. Sooner or later people won't want to buy commersh, because once they get a taste of the good stuff, they just won't want to touch the 'other' Because thats how we've come to be! It really makes all the difference. So glad that most RIU are for perso. Thats AWESOME. I bet we all got sick of smoking shit at some point, as to why we ended up on here  WE ALL KNOW IT OUT THERE.... Just gotta push that shite outta the way 

*Happy Growing Everyone!! *


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 12, 2013)

Chooks are funny little creatures that is for sure. My six chooks don't seem to mind to cold, they are still laying one each a day. I give away a couple dozen eggs a week. Have also a couple batches of pickled eggs on the go!

This current grow I am doing a little experiment with one of Moby Dick's. It is just being fed on it base nutrients for it entire life, while the other two are getting the same feeding schedule as last round. It just want see how much all these extra additives do and whether the plant being fed the least chemicals taste better. The plant being fed just base nutes is looking good so far, flowering time will tell more of the story. I will be turning them down this weekend.

Your tent is a lovely operation to watch mate!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Great info FlowaMasta! Thanks for teaching me  My knee is feeling a little better today after the Dr. visit. Tried walking on it a little more. Got some outside pictures of the garden and the babies.




Grapes





Blueberries








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Chooks are funny little creatures that is for sure. My six chooks don't seem to mind to cold, they are still laying one each a day. I give away a couple dozen eggs a week. Have also a couple batches of pickled eggs on the go!
> 
> This current grow I am doing a little experiment with one of Moby Dick's. It is just being fed on it base nutrients for it entire life, while the other two are getting the same feeding schedule as last round. It just want see how much all these extra additives do and whether the plant being fed the least chemicals taste better. The plant being fed just base nutes is looking good so far, flowering time will tell more of the story. I will be turning them down this weekend.
> 
> Your tent is a lovely operation to watch mate!


That experiment sounds like a great idea! awesome to hear your trying different things! its the only way to find out what does what  Keep me posted!



Mohican said:


> Great info FlowaMasta! Thanks for teaching me  My knee is feeling a little better today after the Dr. visit. Tried walking on it a little more. Got some outside pictures of the garden and the babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries Mo!! You must have beautiful sunny weather! I cant believe how quickly those seedlings have grown! totally different structure to our hemisphere!
Can't wait to see your greenhouse in action! thanx for the pics aswell, mrs flowa LOOOOOOVES blueberries 

Took a few nice pics last night, share time for day 29.









































































love the colour scheme here.......







That cola is one of the centre ones copping the most light! Look at all that sunscreen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Bloody hell mate that is just ridiculous  

those buds are really fattening up now hey


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 15, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell mate that is just ridiculous
> 
> those buds are really fattening up now hey


LOL  Thanx Easty!! She's smelling absolutely amazing!! There are a few wonky colas, and already a few thicker than coke cans


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2013)

NICE Bro  really wish they'd bring out a smell app so we could bask in all it's glory too


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 15, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> LOL  Thanx Easty!! She's smelling absolutely amazing!! There are a few wonky colas, and already a few thicker than coke cans


They look more like the size of a longneck to me mate!!! Just too lovely.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> NICE Bro  really wish they'd bring out a smell app so we could bask in all it's glory too


LOL, I wish i could MASK the smell LOL!!!  I don't need to remind myself to check her thats for sure!! As soon as i walk near my house let alone walking in the front door! This shite makes you go what the!? and you smell it again, and ALMOST i say ALMOST turn your nose away lol!!! I don't know what the dealio is but maybe its the extra humidity or extra lighting.... but this is getting ridiculous. I Kinda wish it was a little more subtle because people are telling me my clothes stink of growing ganja, and this is people that have no clue, and i'm not even touching the plant  This is faaar different from last round, maybe because there's a BUNCH more of her, but again this worries me in the oddest way!



Chipper Pig said:


> They look more like the size of a longneck to me mate!!! Just too lovely.


LOL good representation matey, and that wouldn't be a stretch of truth either! a longneck is almost spot on, and around 30 of them  I think i got my technique happening now, almost predictable  Love ganja!! Just LOVE IT!!!!

Day 33!!!

























Take your time checking these pics out  I did snapping them 

























Obsession eat your heart out 





































Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 16, 2013)

cray z!! be careful man if people are picking the smell up off your clothes! you gotta eat more garlic haha..im changing over to dm gold just for the price factor..plus they make it sound pretty good in the marketing lol..anywayz the big question is how do i get my colas to swell like that? haha well done mate!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2013)

Hell yeah Flowa she is one resinous lady hey! Not real good about the smell though mate, it makes you pretty paranoid hey, I know I was especially the last few weeks of flowering! If people are picking it up on your clothes it must be damn strong!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2013)

Scroga said:


> cray z!! be careful man if people are picking the smell up off your clothes! you gotta eat more garlic haha..im changing over to dm gold just for the price factor..plus they make it sound pretty good in the marketing lol..anywayz the big question is how do i get my colas to swell like that? haha well done mate!


Yep! I will be very careful from here on  
Dutch Masters are good, but they have messed up my res really bad, also on the odd time i did check the ph, it was sitting surprisingly lower than it would of with CYCO, around 5.6, i like it usually around 5.8-6.0 to be safe, perhaps this is the mag deficiency i'll try to remember to show. But that has allowed for more nitrogen uptake during veg period in my opinion, which obviously was used up most recently given the DARK green colour as i stopped giving B1 boost a couple of weeks ago, and only running Silica, Bloom A+B, and Dutch's add.27 additive. So a lower ppm than i would normally run, but a stronger base and less vitamins. I think perhaps vitamins can put _*some*_ strains into overkill, giving them an unnatural ability to replenish its chlorophyl to the point of it not depleting enough.. Just logical thoughts.... it seems to be working ok like this anyways 

I think the PGR might be the culprit  Part A (vertical limiter) gets her to the starting line (flowering) quicker as the hormones induced (remembering i limit mine to 1.5 ml, not 3ml....) get the natural flowering enzymes building up more quickly instead of wasting energy into searching for more light with long budsites, limiting this shortens the buds length slightly at my rates, thus creating a shorter footprint for the lamps to travel for their optimal penetration  sounded pretty scientific there for a sec  putting it simple, more of the flowers receive maximum light output from shortening the flowering stage by eliminating some of that 'stretch' period.
NOW.......! I STRESS THIS SECTION = I do NOT give any more than 1.5 ml of either part A or part B ( if needed, but not this round ) so i don't put the plant into unwanted stress by suddenly stopping the vertical growth so abruptly. I minimize this by halving the amount i first give, and closely monitor it overnight, and if all things look perfect i go ahead and dose the other half. IF you have given it JUST the right amount, she will show a mild sign of 'over-watering' this is because the PGR works systemically and soaks into the soft tissues of the plant, its entirely effective even as a foliar spray to certain locations on a plant, not just the entire contents of the res, but I like it in the res, where i can flush it out from the inside from where it counts.

Thats my opinion anyway  it could be the 1200 watts of dual Spectrum HPS lights too  but these are bigger than last round, and they were insane. There's 1 cola right at the very back, she's an absolute WHOPPER. I probably should of added 3 layers of netting 




eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah Flowa she is one resinous lady hey! Not real good about the smell though mate, it makes you pretty paranoid hey, I know I was especially the last few weeks of flowering! If people are picking it up on your clothes it must be damn strong!


Yes.... the smell, i forget, and then i breathe.... i hope these last couple of weeks go nice and fast!!! I just can't believe that i haven't used any sugar additives! This is the least i've ever given my grows as in terms of additives!! I'm really trying to create a space age stone, something really UNIQUE!!! The Amsters already Unique so i thought 'let her hair out this round '


----------



## Scroga (Jun 19, 2013)

just got my DM gold potash+ ,on the back of the bottle is says not to be used with dm gold nutrient range? im using cyco normal flower nutes as base as well as silica,dr repair,swell and floralicious plus...just wondering how i might incorprate this in with the rest? any thoughts mate?


----------



## swazzy420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay im definitely following you. Im new to growing and was looking into starting up a DWC. I don't know if i want to continue anymore, your set up has been eye opening to the fullest. Your reservoir is a boss set up. I did have a couple questions how long did it take for your last harvest. Also was that just one plant !? Also was your airstone in your reservoir as well as in the bottom of flowering pot? 

I was looking into some autoflowering plants to cut down harvest time. What would you recommend is it worth a couple more weeks to just use a photoperiod strain?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2013)

Scroga said:


> just got my DM gold potash+ ,on the back of the bottle is says not to be used with dm gold nutrient range? im using cyco normal flower nutes as base as well as silica,dr repair,swell and floralicious plus...just wondering how i might incorprate this in with the rest? any thoughts mate?


Go easy on ALL the cyco stuff if using Dutch masters Gold Range... it looks to be high ppms/ec and will mix up the ratios if you're not too careful!  I used potash, BUT i soon learnt it was too much, as the .add27 from Dutch covers most of your phosphorus needs, a little low for my liking so this weeks flush i added 40ml of both Swell, and add..27 along with only 40ml of silica and 100ml of base A+B, (usually 160ml) Dr Repair will be needed in my opinion, watch it closely as the magnesium is quite up there in Part B flower gold range. Always good to change things around a bit  I have gotten vastly different results this round, and only changing a couple of minor things!



swazzy420 said:


> Okay im definitely following you. Im new to growing and was looking into starting up a DWC. I don't know if i want to continue anymore, your set up has been eye opening to the fullest. Your reservoir is a boss set up. I did have a couple questions how long did it take for your last harvest. Also was that just one plant !? Also was your airstone in your reservoir as well as in the bottom of flowering pot?
> 
> I was looking into some autoflowering plants to cut down harvest time. What would you recommend is it worth a couple more weeks to just use a photoperiod strain?


lol Thanx mate! 

I have only 1 air-stone in the external res (40 litre) 1000 litre/hr pump, with custom feed ring with enlarged holes. Automatically feeds every 3 hours at the moment for 15 minute drench. (100% perlite)
My last harvest was only 21 days vegging and i think 46 days flowering, very fast finisher my current, but very nutrient sensitive. I made a couple of blues here and there this round and have gotten a few seeds growing on the lower branches, which it looked like was going to happen last round, but no seeds... this time there is, but i'm not too fussed as the quality of resin will be more than enough to handle 

Bigger plants flower faster, make bigger buds, produce more, different more mature high in my opinion.... every extra day after 2 weeks vegging counts BIGTIME.

Day 35!!! I'm absolutely shocked.











































Yes i'm afraid i'm terribly obsessed 













This Cola is the size of a 2 litre coke bottle..... You WILL see 

























Getting very close!! I have to push a couple of weeks, so i'm limiting... sorry, cutting the nutes down considerably and will continue her carbs (.add27)

I love this strain , but a little huffy bout the big green seeds i see growing on a few small budlets. bllluhhh its perso  I'm sure i'll be happy!! Trying to get hold of a new strain apparently called G9.... anyone heard much of this?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 19, 2013)

The last two pics do it for me mate! Shows a lovely form of her! She must be a touchy lil lady to throw out a a few seeds, from the pics she looks like it could handle the nutes you gave her. She is still looking pretty gold in my books!!!

Never heard of G9, but off to have a look, see!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2013)

FlowaMasta you continually blow my mind! I can't wait to try your method indoors. Unfortunately it is still waiting until I finish the greenhouse.






Babies are loving the sun!







I hope my sunny summer pictures help you get through winter like yours helped me 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck sake it's pics like that, that make me have to read from the start 117 pages err!!


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 19, 2013)

Also it looks like you have the same problem when growing big plants this is popcorn BUD, as from what I've read so far as this is not your first time with this strain would you trim her a little higher or not.

nice lookin btw.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> The last two pics do it for me mate! Shows a lovely form of her! She must be a touchy lil lady to throw out a a few seeds, from the pics she looks like it could handle the nutes you gave her. She is still looking pretty gold in my books!!!
> 
> Never heard of G9, but off to have a look, see!


 Thanx Chipper! She is kinda touchy, it could even be the slight salt build up fro the dutch masters nutes... not entirely sure yet, but i do know one thing! she has started to slow down her drinking so nearly time to ripen up already! i think the lack of light underneath could even possibly cause some seeds to show, i have seen nannas in 1 other grow a long time ago now but only down low where there seems to be a lack of light. It was ok a couple of weeks ago, but it seems even the massive 4 trim sessions i did might not have been enough! I'm cranking alot of light in there too though, Heat is not an issue i can see that but still learning and we'll wait and see what the inside of her colas hold soon  crossing my fingers shes not magically hermied on me, this did happen to the guy i got the strain off, BUT my last round was 100% fine with NO seeds and this round is her offspring....
I can't see a plant producing soo much resin + bud IF she's put into seed production... it just doesn't seem likely to me, no nannas in sight, no polinated pistils.... She's looking like my most potent yet. These buds will look white i'm guessing when dried if i'm lucky! some is starting to go purple aswell given the 17 degrees during daytime while she sucks cold fresh air from outside. I have high Hopes and only thinking positive! The smell is incredibly sweet, almost like fairly floss cotton candy!!??

I haven't checked for g9 yet, going on persons word as of yet... let me know 



Mohican said:


> FlowaMasta you continually blow my mind! I can't wait to try your method indoors. Unfortunately it is still waiting until I finish the greenhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for those awesome sunny pics MO!!! jealous big time! They are growing at an incredible rate Mo!! I think they might race you to the finish line with the greenhouse  
Very cold winter here, so again thanx!!! Glad you like my current pics! They ALWAYS seem to get better quality by the end for some reason, like my camera gets all excited or something! Finally ran out of room on my memory card last night and i had soo many pics it took half an hour to delete them lol! My favourites folder is now categorized into about 5 different things hehe  

GREEN HOUSE  GREEN HOUSE   Just think how much they will love the extra humidity as little babies   



Lemon king said:


> Fuck sake it's pics like that, that make me have to read from the start 117 pages err!!





Lemon king said:


> Also it looks like you have the same problem when growing big plants this is popcorn BUD, as from what I've read so far as this is not your first time with this strain would you trim her a little higher or not.
> 
> nice lookin btw.


lol Thanx matey! cheers for stopping by, and i'm glad you like my pics! I'm quite obsessed and can't seem to put my camera down these days. I think you may be right about the popcorn stuff, i thought with 1200 watts the penetration would be enough, but the mass of buds now up top has grown a little larger than i had anticipated and shading more than i thought. It will make it last longer  having to pick some seeds out here and there.... it doesn't look like the overall plant to me so i hope we're right! With resin like that i know i'm gonna get nice and high though, and thats what i'm after!  
Have some ideas about next round, saving my specials for next year in my new location. 

I trimmed quite alot of underneath material, and i mean ALOT. I may have to trim higher with this strain, but it might be the last round for her if she's riddled.
Again, crossing my fingers and hoping for the absolute best i've had!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 20, 2013)

The size of a coke bottle eh, fark thats massive lol

I would love to see magazine of just your photos, that would be do sweet


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 20, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> The size of a coke bottle eh, fark thats massive lol
> 
> I would love to see magazine of just your photos, that would be do sweet


That is an understatement!!! They will never dry, Flowa


----------



## swazzy420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good job bro you must be pretty happy with your plants. I recently watch some videos on you tube (SOG, SCROG, FEMMING, TOPPING). You probably dont need any advice but check it out this guys pretty good at shaping his plants. Any info helps right....... Let me know what you think of his channel. 

Also when you say your plant is nutrient sensitive how so? If you can let us know what nuts your running with it could help also.


----------



## swazzy420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Also juss trying to possibly make harvest better. I heard that if at the end of bloom you turn off the lights and dehumidify the room as much as possible it will condense the budds and produce more resin in the process. This allows the budds to become very dense. I MEAN REALLY DEHUMIDIFY..............


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

Do a search for Cyco in this thread and you should be able to find info about his nutes.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 20, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> The size of a coke bottle eh, fark thats massive lol
> 
> I would love to see magazine of just your photos, that would be do sweet


Maybe one day  I'm thinking of making a calendar, have gotten photos printed before no problem, i just think they might be a bit of a shock to whoever sees them lol But the pics come out great! incredibly detailed, impossible to see the pixels even on A2 size sheet. You know its a good pic when they average 6.8 - 7 MB in size!! I've seen porn clips that are less than that. Keep an eye out for the Flowa Cal one day 



Chipper Pig said:


> That is an understatement!!! They will never dry, Flowa


LOL  a bit scary..... yes! humidity is also around 60% so RIGHT on the edge of the seat here!!!  I can't get it any lower during dark hours as its so wet outside and being winter..... well its a given. Hard trying to balance a good time for both lamps so it keeps a nice temperature with lights on. The nets are also struggling to hold this girl up, although she looks well balanced, the colas are thick, and heavy and are trying to slide down, so i've been busy with the cable ties here and there to make sure things stay UP!!! VERY HEAVY PLANT this round. Extremely. I'm scared to knock the net, as she felt like a top heavy bowling pin waving the entire tent from side to side!!



swazzy420 said:


> Also juss trying to possibly make harvest better. I heard that if at the end of bloom you turn off the lights and dehumidify the room as much as possible it will condense the budds and produce more resin in the process. This allows the budds to become very dense. I MEAN REALLY DEHUMIDIFY..............


In my opinion its not the humidity that will tighten them up, Heat is relative to humidity, so lowering the humidity will only increase the temperature. Hot temperature will tighten buds up late in flowering. Not giving the plant light is far from being in my books i'm afraid as humidity will increase drastically and likely cause issues. I try to keep a constant reliable temperature, similar to simulating outside.

Making your buds tighter WILL NOT make your buds ANY better, or increase resin!! Resin stops being produced before the end of flowering, my plant has almost stopped producing resin already and now in the process of ripening. Trichomes are always there, from the moment the first pistil protrudes, and begin as tiny little clear spikes and in my opinion our resin coverage is estimated fairly early on, as the trichomes ripen they produce sugar, the resin is the outer sticky layer formed around the sphere and coating over the leaves and calyxs.... As i'm learning more also i have found that potency is not in the 'amount' of trichomes, its in the ratio of psychoactives. Some plants may have heaps of resin but a low THC content, another plant may produce less resin but more THC visa versa. I've even found that some of the BEST psychoactives come from the earlier THC glands and the more narcotic type in the later on stages.

Cheers for your input though!! i see where you're coming from, i do. But my system is calculated and pre-planned in every aspect, and i try not to deviate from her 'kinda natural' flow... Besides... These buds don't need to be any tighter.... tight buds get less light, less air for breathing, less room for growing..... and well, its just not natural. These half ounce colas are plenty big enough to put an overly large smile on my dial  

I don't think i can make more resin though!! I don't think she even needs to LOL!!



Mohican said:


> Do a search for Cyco in this thread and you should be able to find info about his nutes.


Cheerz Mo, I've used mostly Dutch Masters Gold Range this round, a little of cycos thrown in the mix to up the ratio of Phos, but i have kept her very simply this round, saved some cash, and really impressed with my results soo far, i'm really keen to try her out!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

I hadn't realized you had changed nutes for this round of wizardry. I would love to try the DM brand one day. I got some free samples of House and Garden from the hydro store last visit


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 20, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I hadn't realized you had changed nutes for this round of wizardry. I would love to try the DM brand one day. I got some free samples of House and Garden from the hydro store last visit


I use the House & Garden range Mohican. They are fairly concentrate so i find i use less dosage than the bottles recommends, and they always mix up really well. They are up on the expensive end of the nutrient range though.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the fact that the bottles have dropper tops so you can put in drops of nutrients right from the bottle without spoons or pipettes.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2013)

I will be first in line to get a calendar bro 

Maybe we should hit up RIU mods to see if they can run a comp and best pics go in a calendar


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2013)

Got some nice Macros for everyone!! Tonight is actually Day 40!!































Check the sticky sap in the centre of the pic below


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2013)

Look at those little stem buds! How cute 

Brilliant macros mate - well done! That resin coverage is insane!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2013)

Im with Mo, that resin is out if control


----------



## Downinit (Jun 21, 2013)

Crazy resin.... But that tree trunk is absolutely insane, out of control!!!! Lovin it!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Look at those little stem buds! How cute
> 
> Brilliant macros mate - well done! That resin coverage is insane!





eastcoastmo said:


> Im with Mo, that resin is out if control





Downinit said:


> Crazy resin.... But that tree trunk is absolutely insane, out of control!!!! Lovin it!!


LOL 

I thought a few would like those pics!!

I agree on the resin, definitely my best round, i really hope her potency shines through as Amster Golds stone is very unique and more eye buzzy psychadhelic than knockout, and was hoping for a little more ripe this round, things are getting very close now, so i'm letting her suck the end of the res down and finish her off with some nice spring water  I can't wait to taste this stuff! The Dutch Master nutrients sure havce given her a different aroma, a much more skunky fruit smell, even brushing her leaves emits an incredible sweet candy aroma!! I gotta go have another whiff..... gotta get it right up my nose.....!!!!!!


----------



## swazzy420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aye did the fan your running in your hood come with the set up. Or did you buy it and then installed it?.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2013)

swazzy420 said:


> Aye did the fan your running in your hood come with the set up. Or did you buy it and then installed it?.


it came with the hood, but it could be more powerful, i think an inline 6 inch is better suited, and the fact it only cools sufficiently with the glass a little open is a small downside... Its ok though, it was only around $80


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Flowa-
I've been following this thread for a while now, and am going to replicate your system. I popped some beans about 2 weeks ago. I started them in RW and have since transplanted them into solo cups filled with perlite. I poked holes about 1" from the bottom, making it a makeshift Hempy Style. Im having troubles adjusting to pure perlite. It's hard to keep the perlite moist, but not overdo the Rockwool. Any suggestions/pointers? The 2nd set of true leaves is a bit droopy, and the growth rate has slowed to a halt over the last week. I just started using weak nutes.


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jun 24, 2013)

BTW I've been watering twice a day by hand so far.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> BTW I've been watering twice a day by hand so far.


sounds like she needs some nutrient  make sure the RW isn't completely submerged if you're starting in a smaller cup, the trick is what you say, you need the perlite moist but not so much the rockwool, so if she's half sticking out and you only soak her until you can just see the nutrient getting soaked up into the RW. Do this by dipping the cup in an aerated solution of nutrient. You will only need to do this _*once*_ per day in my opinion. Watch for signs of over-watering. I think you need some good grow nutrients now, startem off hard'n'young


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 43 (last night) Things are looking good in my books


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks simply awesome buddy!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaw hitting floor - thump! Thank goodness I have a callus from it happening so many times before


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jun 25, 2013)

> *sounds like she needs some nutrient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,man. I started them on Canna Aqua Vega 2 days ago. I started a few seeds in straight perlite the other day and they seem to be doing much better. No nutes for them yet. Those Macro shots niiice!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is an update for day 49!!! Feel free to drool  i'm in absolute shock, and in a bit of blindness as to when i'm going to chop her down!! Tonight is going to look..... I don't know.... EVIL LOL 





























































Faaaaaaaat Nug....





































Thanx mrs Flowa.... You sure got a nice grip on that hehe 







popcorn nugz look just as delicious if i do say so myself!

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2013)

fuckin porn star u is flowa! always know how to deliver the goods. that is quite a large trunk you have. very well endowed down there.lol
Congrats on another sugary fat over the top glorious harvest....been super busy moving and workin but I got my groove on with a new drawing you inspired me to do with those kool keiliescope pictures you took..herez a quick snap of the drawing in progress.. im tying to make it a flowa sexy. HAVE A nice stoned out weekend !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 29, 2013)

Holy fuckin shit Flowa, I come back from a week away to see THAT! WOW lol. They are some very fat, crystal coated buds man! Looks like there is a heap there too


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuckin porn star u is flowa! always know how to deliver the goods. that is quite a large trunk you have. very well endowed down there.lol
> Congrats on another sugary fat over the top glorious harvest....been super busy moving and workin but I got my groove on with a new drawing you inspired me to do with those kool keiliescope pictures you took..herez a quick snap of the drawing in progress.. im tying to make it a flowa sexy. HAVE A nice stoned out weekend !
> View attachment 2717989


Awesome drawing Dr Amber!  I Thankyou GREATLY for your kind words and enthusiasm!!
Thanx for reminding me about those pics! You made it your own really awesome stuff! 
This grow has been a blur, and judging by the sticky factor i might just of creamed every bit of resin out of her! I know its early, but this might just be my No.1 Top quality grow, changing to Dutch Masters sure made a difference.



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuckin shit Flowa, I come back from a week away to see THAT! WOW lol. They are some very fat, crystal coated buds man! Looks like there is a heap there too


LOL, funny you say that!!  I'm chopping her down right now, and i've already maxxed out my tall clothes airer, and going for the green net aswell!  I gotta say this.... it can't go without being said..... 'These colas are the BIGGEST, STINKIEST, and heaviest i've ever grown.' I can't even pick up the clothes airer i shit you not. Mrs flowa decided a photo had to be taken of 2 primos next to my head.... I look like a midget. When i say round as a football, i know that sounds absolutely stupid... But they literally are!! 1 cola nearly coming in at 300 odd grams i'm sure. I'll put 1 on the scales just for fun in a bit  I was scared at first, thinking it didn't look a heap in the tent... i've still got half a plant left and looking for room to hang branches that i can barely lift! It's nearly a joke, i feel like i'm in the twilight zone!!



Chipper Pig said:


> Looks simply awesome buddy!!!


I feel Evil  in a good way lol!! But thanx man, i'm really happy with this grow, mrs Flowa can't wait for the weigh in for once!!!?? I think she knows there's more than usual....  


Mohican said:


> Jaw hitting floor - thump! Thank goodness I have a callus from it happening so many times before


LOL  love your humour Mo!! i don't know what i did this round!? but something worked! 

I'll get some pics happeneing hopefully later, i gotta go save a collapsed plant!!


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Flowa, 
Did you switch all your nutes to Dutch Masters this time around? Do you like it alot more than cyco?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2013)

Your missus sounds like a very cool lady FlowaMasta 

Is that an ocean picture or a lake?

Spent almost all day today replacing a faucet - plumbers don't get paid enough!!!

Got a 10K BTU portable AC unit today  Fighting a bug issue on the babies and I have identified at least 4 males - 2 are Ace of Spades so I may keep the pollen.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey Flowa,
> Did you switch all your nutes to Dutch Masters this time around? Do you like it alot more than cyco?


I actually like both, for different reasons. Dutch is more mucking around and alternating feeding requirements. Cyco lets you mix it up, set and forget and gets good results often, but Dutch Masters has unleashed alot more resin and her aroma is alot more sweet even without any sugar additives. They are both good in my opinion, soon my yield will tell me something to think about. Everything felt VERY heavy, The main colas averaged about 80-120 grams by the looks (only weighed a couple) 1 cola was well over 300 grams but i couldn't fit it over the scales without smudging my delicious resin!!



Mohican said:


> Your missus sounds like a very cool lady FlowaMasta
> 
> Is that an ocean picture or a lake?
> 
> ...


Thanx Mo! mrs Flowa is a cool chilled woman  loves to smoke when i do! 

That is the southern ocean near Port Adelaide, a nice drive when the sun is out. I still love the WB-150F  but looking to upgrade soon seeing as though the new Samsung is 16mp and 21x optical zoom.

I know the feeling with handy men...., I mean, we can usually do it ourselves, not too hard. But when you pay someone to do it, and they do a sad job it makes you wonder how they keep a business. My OCD doesn't let me do a half job, i'd have to start it all over and do it right the way my head wants it or i just cant relax for the night!

Your babies are showing sex already!!!?? WOW insane!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll put harvest pics up soon!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2013)

What the!!!??
But wait........ They get muuuuch bigger.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2013)

Harvest pics!!











































and the smaller popcorn, and medium colas up the top of the net


----------



## smokinafatty (Jun 30, 2013)

The TEN WEEKS of veg is the reason your plants get a pound.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2013)

smokinafatty said:


> The TEN WEEKS of veg is the reason your plants get a pound.


YOU are soooo wrong. Try 4 weeks veg... 10!!!??? this is HYDRO. i get 4 grows per year, i'll let you do the math.

Sad.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice Flowa...my hat is off too you! I run a 5 week veg cycle with similar results. My ceiling height allows me the benefit of a longer veg. Running 5 weeks in veg upped my yield considerably. Have you tried a longer veg time? That one extra week every grow does slow thing down in the long term like a year but the additional yield from every crop literally has given me an extra crop in yield in that said year. Do you manipulate your girls at all? Topping at the RIGHT time will also allow you additional time by keeping your girls shorter and fatter. All in all my friend...its looking nice. Great job.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2013)

Spectacular as always FlowaMasta! Still working on my Greenhouse


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2013)

OMG! those colas are freakin MASSIVE!!!! what a killer grow FLOWA! you are amazing. you have it down, you know your shit, you are one of the top growers on this site, no doubt and with that comes the jealous haters, fuck em, god damn bastards . No one can do it like you my friend. I love your style, ambition and ability to be able to take risks and try different products and nutes and methods every grow. You keep it interesting, that's why your the best damn grower on this god damn site. You blow away all these mother fuckers. Peace out Brotha!!!!!!!!


----------



## damiana (Jun 30, 2013)

HUGE AWESOME COLAS MAN!!!

CAN YOU PLEASE WRITE UP YOUR DRYING PROCESS MAN!!!  I know you gotta have some insight or interesting techniques that varies from other common techniques. I'm about to dry my first harvest and I want to do it the masta way! This thread is my GodSAve.



flowamasta said:


> YOU are soooo wrong. Try 4 weeks veg... 10!!!??? this is HYDRO. i get 4 grows per year, i'll let you do the math.
> 
> Sad.


Technically you do have a growth phase of 10 weeks, as you have written on this forum, the clones get minimal amounts of nutrients for about 6-8 weeks and then you put them in VEG for 29 days. 

Therefore, when the clones are growing prior to your 'VEG Stage' its technically still a growth phase and thus is part of the Vegetation growth period, which is all-in-all about 10 weeks. 

Hey Man! I'm not knocking anything, what you do is not only inspirational but absolutely amazing!!! Just wanna help people understand your method.


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Jun 30, 2013)

Are ya still using the Cyco XL when ya use the Dutch Masters lineup?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Nice Flowa...my hat is off too you! I run a 5 week veg cycle with similar results. My ceiling height allows me the benefit of a longer veg. Running 5 weeks in veg upped my yield considerably. Have you tried a longer veg time? That one extra week every grow does slow thing down in the long term like a year but the additional yield from every crop literally has given me an extra crop in yield in that said year. Do you manipulate your girls at all? Topping at the RIGHT time will also allow you additional time by keeping your girls shorter and fatter. All in all my friend...its looking nice. Great job.


Thanx for your kind words  My growtime is limited, as we get house inspections 4 times a year, so working around that can be somewhat tricky and takes some perfect timing indeed to get things done in my time given! I do give my girls a hard time, they get mild stress throughout the grow phase to stimulate the immunity system and to grow as much leaf as possible, then come flowering time the transition will be fast, manageable and alot of room to work with. I use LST, topping, cloning, fimming and sometimes even splicing if needed. You are right in that topping a plant can considerably shorten the overall structure of a plant, and used with LST you can really help spread a plant out 

Thanx again matey!




Mohican said:


> Spectacular as always FlowaMasta! Still working on my Greenhouse


Great to hear Mo! Thanx for the compliments! I can't wait to try this stuff! soo cold though! drying veeeeeery slow!




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OMG! those colas are freakin MASSIVE!!!! what a killer grow FLOWA! you are amazing. you have it down, you know your shit, you are one of the top growers on this site, no doubt and with that comes the jealous haters, fuck em, god damn bastards . No one can do it like you my friend. I love your style, ambition and ability to be able to take risks and try different products and nutes and methods every grow. You keep it interesting, that's why your the best damn grower on this god damn site. You blow away all these mother fuckers. Peace out Brotha!!!!!!!!


LOL  Dr.!!!! They are some firm words! I'm speechless for your compliments, they give me a nice warm feeling, knowing i do this to help people see how easy it is to grow big buds  
Might have to chop those huge colas down to size today!! they still feel ridiculously heavy, and still haven't wilted!! they have so much weight i'm shocked! mrs Flowa is going to have trouble trimming these even when dry!



damiana said:


> HUGE AWESOME COLAS MAN!!!
> 
> CAN YOU PLEASE WRITE UP YOUR DRYING PROCESS MAN!!!  I know you gotta have some insight or interesting techniques that varies from other common techniques. I'm about to dry my first harvest and I want to do it the masta way! This thread is my GodSAve.
> 
> ...


Awesome response, and good insight and observation  ofcourse i would love to try and explain both my theories 

*Drying tech:*
My drying technique is quite simple really, i leave the large colas to hang/rest for 3-4 days until they start to wilt, and the leaves give that wrap over effect, it's not until then in my opinion that the humidity can drop below a certain point, if i were to chop them down straight away, it would shorten the drying time too much, and i may be left with bright green buds heavy with chloraphyl, which takes a minimum of 8-10 days to evaporate. The smaller buds get snipped off and put into light small piles with all leaf still remaining except for the fan/shade leaves. keeping them fairly close at all times to keep the moisture/humidity consistent. You don't want them to sweat, so give them a little space and no heavy buds on little ones ofcourse. after the 3-4 days, time to turn things over, move the centre buds to outside, and the outside layer into the centre... By now the large colas are to be snipped down and added to the smaller piles to help retain moisture, and consistency. another 4-6 days things should start to feel dry enough to handle and be placed into curing jars or tupperware, where my curing will take place every day replacing the air each day, and for the first week of curing leaving the containers open during the night hours, and closed during the day, and always kept 100% dark (very important!!! THC IS LIGHT/WIND/HEAT SENSITIVE) leaving the leaves on until completely try will help protect the trichomes from premature degradation, and maybe even increase the taste of your product 

*Cloning/Regenerating.*
You are semi-correct with the clone technique, It takes me roughly 3 weeks for the clone to get roots, and keeping her under only a 11 watt fluorescent tube will only JUST give her enough energy to survive, she will be far from being a plant or in 'grow phase' as some may call it. I restrict the roots by air pruning around the base of the container with the Rockwool, If you were to analyze these clones, they would sure enough be in 'regeneration' mode where they will only be trying to grow new nodes, and with the little amount of light given only the tiniest amount of nutrients will be necessary. Over the next 3-4 weeks she only grows maybe 8-12 inches high. Still not yet a 'plant' as such as if you were to place her in a high HPS environment, or outside, she would die a horrible death almost indefinitely. BUT she needs 'hardening' off first. This changes the cell reproduction, and how i do this is placing her in my tent and at the very bottom of the tent using only 1 HPS 600 and for maybe 4-6 hours i will blast her with some hard light, then continue the rest of the hours with the flouro. keeping 24hour light all the time. She will only become a plant, once the hardening off phase is completed and the night cycle begins, where Dark hours are introduced into the plant. Dark times are what cause the plant to 'grow' its not really 'the light' as such..... When there is darkness the plant knows to produce enzymes, and these are not produced by 'clones'. Clones do not _need_ darkness, the process can be kept alive even in a fridge for weeks without ever growing....
So a clone by definition she most certainly is  BUT i do this for a singular purpose, its my guarantee of growing again the next round, and having a ready clone to take off right after inspection is completed, then my 30 days growing begins with 18hrs light, 6hrs dark. (remembering hydroponics is about simulating/synthesizing it would be unnatural for any plant to receive 24hr sunlight, but we can use it to our advantage)
Seeing what darkness can do to a plant tells you all you need to know  darkness makes stems stretch for light  so we are only going to get branches when she wants to grow  

I hope that helps explain a little better about my technique, not to get the wrong idea, or thing i may be cheating some secret grow time  I haven't always done this, it was a self learning experience, and worked to my benefit, _*There are still many more grows to my name with many started from a fresh new baby clone (rooted) and still harvest well over a lb, just for reference, feel free to check them out  *_I actually found that it doesn't really gain any more yield from this concept i have, but it saves me time. Time is valuable in hydroponics!! especially when the landlord want to do his 'visit' for the record, i've ALWAYS finished each and every grow, but i have been VERY close where i've had to dry elsewhere  lol

Thanx for the awesome feedback, compliments and excellent query! I might add the awesomeness at how you came across asking me aswell!! 

Thankyou VERY much!!



jazzyjsd18 said:


> Are ya still using the Cyco XL when ya use the Dutch Masters lineup?


Most certainly do  get it  its the best


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2013)

Seriously Flowa, if I had a clitoris, I'd be rubbing the fuck out of it looking at those pics  Just awesome mate


----------



## inhaleindica (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice big nuggets you got there man! Once my clones root I am going to do your style hydro in a bit different way. I will either use 2 of 7 gallons or 4 of 5 gallon bucket. Instead of 1, 14gallon bucket you use am I correct? Correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Seriously Flowa, if I had a clitoris, I'd be rubbing the fuck out of it looking at those pics  Just awesome mate


LOL  You are a splendid mad cu*t   You funny man Easty! I cracked myself up bad reading that!! Glad you like the pics...
I had a mental thought earlier.... Thinking these buds are MONSTERS........ I HAD to check the inside!! and it got me to chopping them all down to 2 finger wide nugs, and WOW did they need downsizing! A few colas will reward me with an ounce or more atleast of awesomeness  I had a MASSIVE look through everything i chopped down, and the stuff that has grown seeds was in 1 location overall, and in a location that got little or no light and was extremely difficult to get to, when i was harvesting, i noticed a large area that had collapsed slightly but i don't really know when that happened!? The area was under where i had a fresh air inlet tube hanging down, so maybe something coming through the ducting pollinated a minor small section, (1/2 -2 oz, still going....) The seeded area is quite heavily seeded surprisingly!!?? not OVERLY but annoyingly enough to put aside and deal with with i've got nothing left, the rest of the plant seems fine, although some 'looks' to be seeded, it doesn't seem to be only after testing when i squeezed many which shocked me, only to find they were full of juiciness and smell  WEIRD i know. maybe they were trying to seed but didn't quite get a chance and swelled up to ridiculous mass and weight!  My weirdest, and HEAVIEST crop to date. 
The seeded stuff is also very light flimsy stuff and easily identified by the large yellow pollen sacks.... I must be extremely lucky to not have a hermied plant!! 

Still looking like my best quality, and easily me BIGGEST yield by far. i'm nearly one downsizing and only 1 shelf left on the green net! 



inhaleindica said:


> Nice big nuggets you got there man! Once my clones root I am going to do your style hydro in a bit different way. I will either use 2 of 7 gallons or 4 of 5 gallon bucket. Instead of 1, 14gallon bucket you use am I correct? Correct me if I am wrong?


Alot of people ask me the same thing, i tell them, do you want a big yield or not fussed...? Big yield=Big POT


----------



## Downinit (Jul 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Seriously Flowa, if I had a clitoris, I'd be rubbing the fuck out of it looking at those pics  Just awesome mate


Lmfao @ easty!!!! Another awesome outcome flowa!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 1, 2013)

Big beautiful colas got to love that, great job, keep on getting er done


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmm Flowa that is strange hey, sounds similar to what happened to my sugar haze, only small areas were seeded up...have no idea why though, i put mine down to it being a more tropical strain and we had a cold snap for a week mid flower. Yours i got no idea as your conditions are close if not perfect!


----------



## Scroga (Jul 1, 2013)

must be some pollen in the neigbourhood....? guess youll need to pop some bean to figure out if its a genetic fault or outside influence...sounds like easty may have smoked some pollen then spunked it on his plants causing patchy pollination!lol just jokes bro... if i was a clitoris i would smash myself with one or two of those big fat juicy colas!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2013)

Ha ha Lol Scrogs, you're probably right, i get a bit clumsy sometimes  

Mmm clitoris, such a funny word


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Lmfao @ easty!!!! Another awesome outcome flowa!


Thanx man! much appreciated!



bigworm6969 said:


> Big beautiful colas got to love that, great job, keep on getting er done


Thanx worm, its big or nuthin round these parts 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hmm Flowa that is strange hey, sounds similar to what happened to my sugar haze, only small areas were seeded up...have no idea why though, i put mine down to it being a more tropical strain and we had a cold snap for a week mid flower. Yours i got no idea as your conditions are close if not perfect!


I agree with you, i think the weather did influence things, i had trouble keeping humidity down! i'm shocked there's no bud-rot insight!! I was almost sure i'd find even a dead leaf... but nope. These nugs are so sticky on the inside, when i snipped the stem, i had to peel the bud away and you could hear all the tackiness from the trichs!  gotta love that!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2013)

They can be finnicky sometimes hey man! Doesn't take much for one parameter to be out slightly and if their genetics rely on that paramter to be stable for them to mature correctly, can change things pretty easily 

Glad to hear the rest turned out well though man, those trichs look friggen amazing


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 2, 2013)

hell yeah go big or go home i feel you man i got 18 ladies in one 4and half x 2 and half tray ebb and flow there a little crowed but i like it like that, i love your big ass plants next time i grow im gonna to try the screen over the plants


----------



## inhaleindica (Jul 3, 2013)

Alot of people ask me the same thing said:


> Yeah, also less maintenance for sure. Just thought it would cut the veg time a bit. I am more focused on quality than yield. Yield is a plus for me. That's why I am going to give hydro a try.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 3, 2013)

inhaleindica said:


> Yeah, also less maintenance for sure. Just thought it would cut the veg time a bit. I am more focused on quality than yield. Yield is a plus for me. That's why I am going to give hydro a try.


understandable, but trust me when you find out a new way to grow easy potent erb, then you will obviously want more of it right? best to have more than enough room, than not enough... Where we are, 1 plant is considered personal smoke, so we try to get as much as we can in the time given. Don't want to run out and end up smoking someone else's average stuff.
Having a smaller container won't simply reduce your veg time, pot size is not an indicator for grow time... What it will do is restrict the amount of nutrients and water your plant can absorb. 
Quality comes from maintaining a healthy plant from start to finish, with mild stress. From what i've seen from you before! You got no problem producing quality!!  Looks to me like you just need some growing space  and a big pot  
Think of it like this if you like, even if i was vegging for 1 week, i would still use the 50 litre tub. Why? because it works  After 8 weeks of flowering i'm almost posistive the roots will more than shock you at what they are capable of in this current setup 

I continue to shock myself each and EVERY time  thanx for the input man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2013)

FLowa flowa flowwwwwwwaaaaaaaaa master of deezasta.. howz it going ? when you gonna throw up your dry weight mate. im shooting for hempy style next round. my balls are so smelly , crusty and dirty I wanna go white..
puff puff pass it this way
is the pizza in Australia really good? I like NY and NJ(good ole USA)pizza the best! big triangle slice, big fat air bubbles, fold it in half and watch the grease drip down onto the paper plate. Oh Oh O its sooo yummy. I like sugary sweet tomato sauce. Just like I like my buds. lol.heee hee. like you! and all my delicious herb. I got the day off with pay! hooray!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FLowa flowa flowwwwwwwaaaaaaaaa master of deezasta.. howz it going ? when you gonna throw up your dry weight mate. im shooting for hempy style next round. my balls are so smelly , crusty and dirty I wanna go white..
> puff puff pass it this way
> is the pizza in Australia really good? I like NY and NJ(good ole USA)pizza the best! big triangle slice, big fat air bubbles, fold it in half and watch the grease drip down onto the paper plate. Oh Oh O its sooo yummy. I like sugary sweet tomato sauce. Just like I like my buds. lol.heee hee. like you! and all my delicious herb. I got the day off with pay! hooray!


LOL  I'm going great Dr! Keen on that dry weight hehe! very cold weather here, humidity is right around 60% so really hard to dry anything including clothes!! But its getting there!, the back half of the house is around 20 degrees... very chili. I dont even know know how many days its been, but i know for sure its well up there above the lb mark. I've started trimming now, and i tell you now, its like technical surgery! every leaf you snip sticks to the damn scissors, and bungs everything up, so i'm having to scrape the scissors every couple of buds! but wow, they emit such a strong sweet aroma one i peel those leaves away  just amazing. the resin is sparkling like a galaxy of stars, slowly maturing and changing in ways i wouldn't understand! truly sticky stuff. The best i've grown hands down. 1 bong material, a strong bite indeed, and a super smooth tasty candy like hit every time!! ( I have tried the smallest of nugz that have dried ahead of the game  always have to snip an early sample here and there, to settle the suspense... u know...)

couple of days and i'll have some good numbers and pics


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2013)

Flowa Powa.


----------



## damiana (Jul 5, 2013)

> *Drying tech:*
> My drying technique is quite simple really, i leave the large colas to hang/rest for 3-4 days until they start to wilt, and the leaves give that wrap over effect, it's not until then in my opinion that the humidity can drop below a certain point, if i were to chop them down straight away, it would shorten the drying time too much, and i may be left with bright green buds heavy with chloraphyl, which takes a minimum of 8-10 days to evaporate. The smaller buds get snipped off and put into light small piles with all leaf still remaining except for the fan/shade leaves. keeping them fairly close at all times to keep the moisture/humidity consistent. You don't want them to sweat, so give them a little space and no heavy buds on little ones ofcourse. after the 3-4 days, time to turn things over, move the centre buds to outside, and the outside layer into the centre... By now the large colas are to be snipped down and added to the smaller piles to help retain moisture, and consistency. another 4-6 days things should start to feel dry enough to handle and be placed into curing jars or tupperware, where my curing will take place every day replacing the air each day, and for the first week of curing leaving the containers open during the night hours, and closed during the day, and always kept 100% dark (very important!!! THC IS LIGHT/WIND/HEAT SENSITIVE) leaving the leaves on until completely try will help protect the trichomes from premature degradation, and maybe even increase the taste of your product
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Flowa, 

Thanks for the friendly and timely response. Having the Cloning info is really helpful, but most especially having the your drying and curing info is great!

I have ALWAYS wanted to grow cannabis (since I was very young; I started smoking in 8th grade ). Now that I moved to california I can do it legally, thank you cali. 

Having my first ever harvest just around the corner I am SUPER excited. Its day one of week 10 today! But I accidentally left my lights on for 24 hours three days ago and I am pissed off about it. Hopefully that didn't do anything. The plants are on a 16 off 8 on light schedule now to ripen the flowers and have been getting only water for a few days. They got only cannaboost and cannazym for week 9. I also have two 26W UVB lamps. I'm going to have only those two lights on for 12 hours the last day prior to harvest I was thinking. And harvest after 36 hours lights off.

I'm not sure how long I should water them with water tho? I think 4 days is good? I can upload pictures for people if anyone wants to look at the nicely formed colas I got using only coco coir and the CANNA nutrient lineup. I could even get a 60x shot of the trichomes. I've been smoking this Durban landrace sativa whose genetics are from africa, its AMAZINGLY sweet and light, its keeping me patient while my buds ripen.

Anyway, that coco grow was my last, I have two SKUNK strains in VEG now using the "FLOWA system" you taught us all, with the full lineup of CYCO NUTs and they look GREAT! Got like 30 plus tops. Can't wait to put that in the FLOWER tent!!! REally i can't wait, I'm having a hard time not doing it right now!

Thanks FLOWA. Its a good problem to have!

DAMIANA


----------



## daveroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Flowa, I'm just reading this for the first time to try and learn your system... so I have a very basic newbie question:

Do you need 2 pumps in your res, one for pumping out and one for pumping back in? (Or do you just have the pot up higher than the res and let it drain back down?)

It looks like a hempy bucket that has an automatic watering system and a separate res. Are you able to leave that system just do its thing by itself for a few days, without any intervention on your part?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Hey Flowa, I'm just reading this for the first time to try and learn your system... so I have a very basic newbie question:
> 
> Do you need 2 pumps in your res, one for pumping out and one for pumping back in? (Or do you just have the pot up higher than the res and let it drain back down?)
> 
> It looks like a hempy bucket that has an automatic watering system and a separate res. Are you able to leave that system just do its thing by itself for a few days, without any intervention on your part?


Hey man!, good question, and easily answered  You are correct, she gravity returns. The feed line is ran by the pump every 3-4 hours for 15 minute sessions. You can leave this system to be no worries, as long as you have plenty of water. You can always back up the res with another gravity return by interconnecting the 2 reservoirs, they will balance according to water level as you only need top top up 1. I go a maximum 3 days, ever without looking and checking things, but usually EVERY day, just incase of equipment failure or something. Perlite won't stay wet for long, and once it begins to dry out the salt inevitibly turns up, so keeping the system 'moist' not 'drenched' at all times is a bonus


----------



## daveroller (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks man! Good to hear from you. I hope the weather's nice in Australia this time of year.

I want to try this because with hydro I can't leave it alone even for a day. I'd like to leave the house for a weekend sometime while I'm growing.

One complication is that there isn't much height in my grow cabinet, so putting the bucket up on a table probably isn't feasible. I'll have to figure some way to get the runoff back to the res or maybe just let it drain off into a pan for a couple days. Too early in the day to think about it right now!

Take it easy, Flowa!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 10, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Thanks man! Good to hear from you. I hope the weather's nice in Australia this time of year.
> 
> I want to try this because with hydro I can't leave it alone even for a day. I'd like to leave the house for a weekend sometime while I'm growing.
> 
> ...


The weather is cold, and miserable, but I'm doing great! and loooooving my ganja!, and loving life! 


You only need to raise you pot above the reservoirs water level, gravity will do the rest, find a shallow wide res, and you can get away with having it lower to the ground if you wish.

Its all finally dry/trimmed/curing still!! But my final weight is in! a little more than i thought originally, but still less than a few had guessed 


Total weight! (780 GRAMS give/take an ounce or so, I've been smoking and 'out of it' hehe)My final results have made me very proud! the quality being my best had put my mind at ease, and i found very little buds that had been seeded, less than 1 ounce in total actually! The most tasty/ripe potent Ganja i think i've ever smoked!! sweet like candy, with a flavour that literally wets your lips, a strong sensation of a hash like effect immediately after inhaling, and if you can manage to force to bongs down, you can sleep like a baby any time of the day!I wasn't exactly expecting 2lb or anything like that, i was expecting more than a lb easily, but this gives me the jitters!enough bragging  a few pics to excite your senses.​




































new brother and sis together 







sticky block of goodness!! ( in the curing process )













All together at last!!







A work in progress below!


----------



## Repete (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratz !!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2013)

Buds and chicks! Best combo ever  Thanks for sharing your amazing talents with us!

My greenhouse has its second beam up!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## daveroller (Jul 10, 2013)

That is frickin AWESOME, Flowa! I guess I jumped in just in time. How many plants was that massive amount from? 2? 3? I know you've always had monster yields.
Sounds like a super breed, too. I love Skunk cross breeds and have read that Jack H. is phenomenal, so I imagine the cross between them must be really special.

Congratulations Flowamasta!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 10, 2013)

Repete said:


> Congratz !!


Thanx 



Mohican said:


> Buds and chicks! Best combo ever  Thanks for sharing your amazing talents with us!
> 
> My greenhouse has its second beam up!
> 
> ...


Thanx Mo! and WOW! Now that 4m ceiling is coming to light!  i'm sure you will have no problem reaching that, as i'm just as sure part of the reason for you being on this planet is growing erb!!! You show it EXACTLY how it should be! relaxed and in excess 

Thanx for being here Mo! i wish you were close to enjoy a few bowls of Amsterdam Gold  right up your 'psychedelic' way 



daveroller said:


> That is frickin AWESOME, Flowa! I guess I jumped in just in time. How many plants was that massive amount from? 2? 3? I know you've always had monster yields.
> Sounds like a super breed, too. I love Skunk cross breeds and have read that Jack H. is phenomenal, so I imagine the cross between them must be really special.
> 
> Congratulations Flowamasta!


Thanx Dave  i'm not positive this strain is crossed with skunk, the original name to this thread started with my 2nd strain, The Amsterdam Gold was the last round, but i think you're right about the skunk anyway, as this time she stinks to high heavens. Oh, and always just ever 1 plant matey  4 weeks vegging, 7-8 weeks flowering. I just planted a new strain called Gnine or ( glasshouse 9 ) and only JUST rooted, to show that 10 weeks vegging is clearly not my trick to massive yields  but already looking a sweet strain!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 10, 2013)

What a lovely pile of bud and some exceptional numbers to go with it Awesome job Flowa!!! Cant wait to get glimse of Gnine!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 10, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> What a lovely pile of bud and some exceptional numbers to go with it Awesome job Flowa!!! Cant wait to get glimse of Gnine!


Thanx alot Chipper! REALLY enjoying the rewards now  each day these new strange fruity aromas woft down the hallway when i crack the lid to the tupperware! awesome stuff, the 2 of the babies i cut off and kept are outside the biggest nearly a foot tall, should produce some awesome potent purple Amsterdam Gold  The frost on the small one is incredible and she only is in her 2nd week flowering as she started as soon as she went outside  I would Looooooooooove to re-veg her and grow a monster but the smell would be far too much to put up with


----------



## Repete (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it nice to day dream about growing monsters that the smell fills the world with skunky love.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 11, 2013)

Well done champ! exciting stuff... Its bad enough i dream about my weed all the timee, now I'm gonna be dreaming about yours too...lol


----------



## 80085 (Jul 11, 2013)

Will your greenhouse be only functioning in the fall/winter due to heat constraints?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2013)

Still trying to figure that out. I might use shading in the hot summer months and plastic in the winter.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2013)

Either way it's going to be an impressive greenhouse Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the outstanding grow. Your a true legend on this website. If there is a grower any better then you I cant think of one. By the way what are those white little furry things I see, they are so cute, what are they called? and can we have a new picture of your wifes tits for my husband to look at for your new avatar since this grow is over. maybe something a little more revealing. He loves Aussie women , they are so beautiful. I wanna meet ya at the nibby festival next year where the TRUE sTOnerz and Hippys meet. nice art work too mate!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 11, 2013)

*

^^^^
"and can we have a new picture of your wifes tits for my husband to look at for your new avatar since this grow is over. maybe something a little more revealing. He loves Aussie women , they are so beautiful. I wanna meet ya at the nibby festival next year where the TRUE sTOnerz and Hippys meet. nice art work too mate!"

That is gold!!! One of the best and funniest requests i have seen!!! Straight too the point!​


*


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 13, 2013)

Day 4 

Gnine......


----------



## Scroga (Jul 13, 2013)

No bendy over?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Scroga said:


> No bendy over?


I don't think this girl is going to need any bending over lol  she's about as submissive as a blind chicken in a yard with 10 roosters. In other words she's going straight up, and outwards all by herself. I'm literally going to have to tame this girl. Her structure is unique, fat and stumpy. Her stems are dark purple (naturally) and smells like pineapples as a clone 

This round is going to be a little different, and less maintanence overall hopefully. Also the person who originated this cut is an insanely good horticulturist, and says there isn't anything like it at the moment. Its got me anxious to be honest! but she's taking off like a beanstalk. Give her 1 week and she will be a shocker.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 14, 2013)

She's a beautiful clone mate, looking so good already


----------



## damiana (Jul 14, 2013)

> Also the person who originated this cut is an insanely good horticulturist, and says there isn't anything like it at the moment.​


Awesome!!! Its like history in the making right before our eyes. I'll be watching.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish I could trade clones with you!!!




Greenhouse update:














It's thirsty work!






The sixth one is in my hand 






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 14, 2013)

Your greenhouse is really starting to take shape Mo, awesome!!! Expecting some good things to come out of there!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 15, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> She's a beautiful clone mate, looking so good already


 Thanx Easty!!
She sure is a fast starter 



damiana said:


> Awesome!!! Its like history in the making right before our eyes. I'll be watching.


Cheerz! thanx fur being here damiana!!



Mohican said:


> I wish I could trade clones with you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm keen on that idea also Mo!! First a holiday in Cali sometime!  and get one of those med licenses 
Greenhouse is very impressive, nice structure, and shape!!

Amster Gold ia truly devine! I purposely smoke the bowl slowly to get every last bit of taste


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2013)

I bet it tastes like hash!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 17, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I bet it tastes like hash!


Like hash and heaven  lol, very strong indeed, easy to inhale, but a nice harsh bite after exhalation! It does taste like hash, but mostly sweet candy like 

It gets you soo bent you cant be bothered to do anything......


----------



## Scroga (Jul 18, 2013)

Stop it..lol


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 18, 2013)

I want some of that very strong gold!!! Your smoke always looks good, no matter what strain you grow!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Stop it..lol


I cant help it  it chooses me 



Chipper Pig said:


> I want some of that very strong gold!!! Your smoke always looks good, no matter what strain you grow!!!


LOL Thanx man! Definitely my best yet, extremely potent and hard hitting  completely knocks me on my ass each and every hit. Shocking really, i never expect potency to go through the roof, but sometimes the rewards are obvious, and wow..... I don't think i've ever done so much thinking.... about.... nothing  Gnine is on her 10th day today, and i woke up this morning after a night on some Amsterdam gold cookies   and realized i forgot to upload my pics last night! what happened last night mrs Flowa??? ' uuuuhh i dunno?? 'i had 3 cookies and fell asleep sitting in a chair....' ahhh did you.... i had 1 and don't remember a thing LOL but i got some pics anyways of some cookies that we didn't manage to eat even though they tasted like chocolate dipped lesbians!








Gnine  day 10 here. For those that thought my plants grew fast because of long veg time! She got planted with 1 cm roots. THIS is going to be a HUGE plant, and thats an absolute GUARANTEE. I can squeeze 5 weeks veg out of this girl, and i've got a few tricks up my sleeve! *below: 10 days of VEGGING..... 10 DAYS!!! FROM THIS.....





*
_*TO THIS!!!

*_




































mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I started of chocolate.... then went daaaaark chocolate... then well... I just went mad with chocolate and these are a masterpiece! well actually breakfast, but thats for me to eat and you to see  lol enjoy my pics people!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

You bastard, that's just torture bro 

Unbelievable growth in that baby too man, how thick is the stem already


----------



## Repete (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree with Eastcoastmo, you are a bastard and DAMM I want a cookie !!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2013)

flowa can u send me a cookie please? they look delicious. The purple stripes on your plant are the same as the purple stipes on my Fruity Pebble OG Alien Genetic. I also have purple stems. My Pebbles is very healthy looking . I was told those stripes are actually a deficiency of some sort but my plant looks so damn healthy, its hard to believe that. What is your take on the stripes?here are my stripes.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 20, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> You bastard, that's just torture bro
> 
> Unbelievable growth in that baby too man, how thick is the stem already


LOL  i know, even on myself! its hard not to eat 2, i made them with $20 bux worth of quality chocolate including DARK DUTCH CHOCOLATE  incredibly hardcore, and i'm going to eat another half in just a little bit, thought i better get a breath of fresh air first! ............... Bong  hehe and a looksie outside at my 6 inch Amster Clone going purple and frosty as snow!



Repete said:


> I agree with Eastcoastmo, you are a bastard and DAMM I want a cookie !!


Haha!! funny man  i wish i made 10x the amount lol! i really wanted a concentrated batch though, and well... i got my wish thats for sure. These things should be called space cookies lol!! I should of made some natural coloured! next time maybe!, gold was amazing to see in the final result with the ganja butter, and perhaps my darkest, tastiest also! I also used 100% certified Aussie ORGANIC butter, and Pureau Water for the extraction to keep clean and pure. It also works better for reverse osmosis to leach the salts and contaminants.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> flowa can u send me a cookie please? they look delicious. The purple stripes on your plant are the same as the purple stipes on my Fruity Pebble OG Alien Genetic. I also have purple stems. My Pebbles is very healthy looking . I was told those stripes are actually a deficiency of some sort but my plant looks so damn healthy, its hard to believe that. What is your take on the stripes?here are my stripes.
> View attachment 2744191


LOL, i wish i could Dr! I want them analyzed hehe! 
I believe the purple stripes on the plant are dominant to certain strains in certain climate conditions. A cold climate can induce early anthocyanins which come to the surface of the stems or underneath some leaves. Definitely NOT a deficiency with cannabis, as its a 'soft cell' plant and deficiencies will show in the leaves far before they show on the stems. Anthocyanins are the No.1 key to producing the sugars needed for optimal growth, and only occur when the plant is in ideal conditions and getting the correct spectrums of light. More correct lighting will produce more sugar in the plant, thus the purple stems which are the carriers for the sugars and enzymes. To tell you the truth, i honestly only starting seeing these purple colours when i threw in my UVB lamp  wherever the UVB is the stems go purple, and the leaves grow larger, its really that simple. I will try to elaborate when the plant gets bigger, and choose my favoured location for the UVB, it may or may not be moved.
So in theory, the more BLUE spectrum you have, will produce more anthocyanins and make your fruit tastier  There is a little research out there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2013)

thanks for the explaination flowa.. im growing my pebblex in a phototron. The phototron has all T-5s! I wonder if im allergic to the anocyanins. I had severe hives on my wrists from this plant while playing with her a while back.. since then I wear long gloves and now don't ever take her out of the phototron..... another strain that caused this allergic reaction was a delicious cottoncandy.. which also might have had high counts of the anocyanins. Have you ever gotten rash or hives from mj?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 20, 2013)

Im going to start calling you Professor Flowamasta  I'd love to sit down and have a bong and rack your brain man, you have a wealth of knowledge in that head of yours! And who said pot makes you stupid...people who have never tried it that's who 

Damn that Dutch dark chocolate sounds bloody good too, those cookies would taste awesome


----------



## daveroller (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Flowa, I hope this isn't a question that you've gotten umpteen times already... but how coarse should the perlite be? I see that there's a #3 that's about 1 cm in diameter and #4 is about 2 cm I think. Does it matter much?

I was thinking of putting a porous fabric bag inside of a plastic bucket, with the inner bag holding the perlite. I'd prop the bag up on a bed of hydroton to let all the water drain out the bottom into the plastic bucket. Everything else will be the same as your system. See any problems with that? (The bag is called a "Smart Pot".)


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the explaination flowa.. im growing my pebblex in a phototron. The phototron has all T-5s! I wonder if im allergic to the anocyanins. I had severe hives on my wrists from this plant while playing with her a while back.. since then I wear long gloves and now don't ever take her out of the phototron..... another strain that caused this allergic reaction was a delicious cottoncandy.. which also might have had high counts of the anocyanins. Have you ever gotten rash or hives from mj? View attachment 2744247


It's strange that you say this, but i do believe this is due to the chemical makeup of the particular species, all plants change their metabolites differently and can be excreted from the leaves tips and stems surface, more likely where the humid zones are, like say under a human armpit would be similar to that of a node or joint on a branch. The nutrients taken up by the plant change their structure as they get metabolized some turn into sugars, some turn into acids. Some of these acids can be sensitive against our skin especially if the ph of the given zone is odd. So yes in theory its possible to get a reaction such as you said like hives, I often get agitated if my arms brush the inner stems, something to do with the chemicals released by the plant i'm almost positive. This happens in organics/synthetic as its a byproduct as the plant produces sugars. Having a healthy nutrient system will minimize agitation, PH adjusters can be EXTREMELY sensitive to the point of even touching the bottles can prove hazardous as the dry salts are ok..... until they become wet. Or have them combine.... on the skin..... its nasty stuff, and i try to steer away from ph adjusters.



eastcoastmo said:


> Im going to start calling you Professor Flowamasta  I'd love to sit down and have a bong and rack your brain man, you have a wealth of knowledge in that head of yours! And who said pot makes you stupid...people who have never tried it that's who
> 
> Damn that Dutch dark chocolate sounds bloody good too, those cookies would taste awesome


lol! Just after all my babble just then hehe! sometimes we have to look at other plants to see what goes on, like stinging nettles, or catnip... or Aloe Vera  they all have a unique way of changing natures elements to create vastly different compounds!!  i always love to read, and get stuck reading things with my OCD, and i cannot put a book down until i've read what i've set out to read! or i get anxious  i have to keep reading and reading, it gets faster and faster until i've finished and then its almost like a relief and my brain just soaks it up  LOL damn that sounded kinda sick.... I didn't learn from going to school thats for sure. I didn't want to know what the teachers knew, i wanted to know what the teachers who tell the teachers what to teach.....  Pot makes people stupid...
.. lol yeah, we all know thats a whoopie of a lie! i had a mate recently who i haven't seen in some time, never really like erb much, and said to me, "i can tell you don't smoke that shit, you can tell who does they just look like stoners" !!!!! I thought, you sad, uninformed simple norm. He had no idea i was bent out of my brain that very moment. Did i say anything? I was far too high to even care what he had to say, not for being rude, but for his blind attitude.

Those choc cookies are going fast!!! what happened last night nobody knows!??



daveroller said:


> Hey Flowa, I hope this isn't a question that you've gotten umpteen times already... but how coarse should the perlite be? I see that there's a #3 that's about 1 cm in diameter and #4 is about 2 cm I think. Does it matter much?
> 
> I was thinking of putting a porous fabric bag inside of a plastic bucket, with the inner bag holding the perlite. I'd prop the bag up on a bed of hydroton to let all the water drain out the bottom into the plastic bucket. Everything else will be the same as your system. See any problems with that? (The bag is called a "Smart Pot".)


The more fine the perlite is the more water it will hod, the less frequently you may water it. Its fine either way, i like it coarse to stop stuff coming through the lines.
I wouldn't use a porous fabric, as you need something inert to chemicals and not clog up eventually. Material may work at first, but you don't want ANY issues down the track. A large synthetic fishing net or something like that would suffice. In my opinion anyway  but probably expensive. i cant believe they are hard to get on ebay 

Back to the 'Flo'gram 

Day 15 Grow Phase.

Topped at each branch tip, the main getting the bigger snip! gotta slow this girl down, i got another 4 weeks of vegging to do  YEP!! another 4 weeks on top of THIS.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 25, 2013)

Ha ha ha lol bro, i was the same at school, spent most of it stoned and still got through it. Im more for finding info for myself through books and docos etc  
That's too funny about your mate too, some people just have no idea what to look for hey. Ive got mates that still have no idea i was stoned at school, they still to this day wonder how i got through so easily lol. 

Wow man your girl is growing super fast, wont be long before its flowa time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2013)

ello mate! I have the same camera you have! Im still learning a lot about it. I mostly use smart mode and macro mode. The instruction manual is so long the way it printed out for me. Its in a very thick binder one sided pages..crazy! I need to study it more. Does your connection to your computer from the camera when uploading pictures seem to take a long time? Im not sure if my wire is bad or the connection into the computer is too lose? Im looking into getting a microscope to study trichomes . Do you have any recommendations? im looking for quality.Thanks mate!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha lol bro, i was the same at school, spent most of it stoned and still got through it. Im more for finding info for myself through books and docos etc
> That's too funny about your mate too, some people just have no idea what to look for hey. Ive got mates that still have no idea i was stoned at school, they still to this day wonder how i got through so easily lol.
> 
> Wow man your girl is growing super fast, wont be long before its flowa time


daaaamn, school! that was some time ago now it seems.
Yeah  shes growing fast!!, showing some defficiencies at the moment, i'll have a good look tonight, something is a little off. Weather is weird, and dry for how cool it is... I also let it run a little too hot last night, should of had 2 morte vents open perhaps. But damn its nice to have that part of the house warm again!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ello mate! I have the same camera you have! Im still learning a lot about it. I mostly use smart mode and macro mode. The instruction manual is so long the way it printed out for me. Its in a very thick binder one sided pages..crazy! I need to study it more. Does your connection to your computer from the camera when uploading pictures seem to take a long time? Im not sure if my wire is bad or the connection into the computer is too lose? Im looking into getting a microscope to study trichomes . Do you have any recommendations? im looking for quality.Thanks mate!


Ello ello!
Nice choice in camera! Big jump from a cannon dslr! But i'm sure you will be pleased. Samsung own the Camera industry in terms of technology 
I would get a 5-8mp digital video microscope from ebay  they are meant for seeing up close, and that many mp for a microscope is more than enough to make your eyes orgasm


----------



## swampwater (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey, try 5 gal paint strainers as pot socks (can't find them here). fine nylon mesh. 2 for $5.00 at home depot here. check out a paint store.


----------



## daveroller (Jul 26, 2013)

Flowa, you're right. Those "Pot Socks" aren't easy to find. They must be local to Australia. All I get on an eBay search are a bunch of stockings with pot leaves printed on them.

Anyway, I'll probably just use some nylon netting that's for keeping birds off of a fruit tree -- maybe something finer. Easy to find at Menard's. Thanks for the advice. I'll make sure that the drainage is good and won't break down from chemicals.

BTW, have you ever wondered whether plastics might release harmful chemicals like BPA when exposed to acidic nutrient solution over time? I've started to worry about it, so I'm looking for some food-grade plastic buckets that are maybe a little safer than what I've been using.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7X-J1DhfjE


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ello mate! I have the same camera you have! Im still learning a lot about it. I mostly use smart mode and macro mode. The instruction manual is so long the way it printed out for me. Its in a very thick binder one sided pages..crazy! I need to study it more. Does your connection to your computer from the camera when uploading pictures seem to take a long time? Im not sure if my wire is bad or the connection into the computer is too lose? Im looking into getting a microscope to study trichomes . Do you have any recommendations? im looking for quality.Thanks mate!


forgot to mention, i dont use the wifi for the cam, have lost the connection for some reason, had some stupid encription thing going on, and forgot the keys... but it should be fast. Super fast wifi, 802.11gb/sec its a straight forward single connection, as long as you have the modem, there should be no lag between that and the cam.. as far as i know anyway but i'm no computer nerd thats for sure!



daveroller said:


> Flowa, you're right. Those "Pot Socks" aren't easy to find. They must be local to Australia. All I get on an eBay search are a bunch of stockings with pot leaves printed on them.
> 
> Anyway, I'll probably just use some nylon netting that's for keeping birds off of a fruit tree -- maybe something finer. Easy to find at Menard's. Thanks for the advice. I'll make sure that the drainage is good and won't break down from chemicals.
> 
> ...


most plastics these days are inert to chemicals, buckets these days come with the little triangle on the bottom, anything over 3 is good shit. 5 and up is acid resistant like coke bottles... yes thats right, COKE bottles are acid resistant. thats because coke is very acidic not that they tell you that. Even milk bottles. If the plastic has come from a synthetic manufacturer its unlikely that they used organic compounds likely to degrade in chemicals. Chemicals make most plastics and synthetics these days. garden pots are ALL resistant but not all against the sun. UV resistance comes at a higher cost...


----------



## daveroller (Jul 26, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> most plastics these days are inert to chemicals, buckets these days come with the little triangle on the bottom, anything over 3 is good shit. 5 and up is acid resistant like coke bottles... yes thats right, COKE bottles are acid resistant. thats because coke is very acidic not that they tell you that. Even milk bottles. If the plastic has come from a synthetic manufacturer its unlikely that they used organic compounds likely to degrade in chemicals. Chemicals make most plastics and synthetics these days. garden pots are ALL resistant but not all against the sun. UV resistance comes at a higher cost...


Hmmmm.... I gotta disagree with you on this one, Flowamasta, even though you're a god here by right and your knowledge about growing is epic. The number in the triangle just says what basic type of plastic it is: PVC, polycarbonate, PETE, whatever. The value doesn't mean anything else like hardness or resistance to decay. Anyway, every piece of plastic gradually emits chemicals that were added when the plastic was made. Cheaply made plastics give off a lot of carcinogenic and otherwise unhealthy chemicals. Some Chinese companies are notorious for making shitty plastic junk that's really unhealthy to be around. That's mainly because of the additives they put in it. BPA (bisphenol-A) is a widely-used chemical ingredient in polycarbonate (number 7) that's now banned in baby bottles in North America & Europe because it's known to screw with the reproductive system and increases the risk of cancer and other things. It's still used for Coke bottles and many other food containers, but there's some controversy about that. It's political and you know who you should distrust when it's scientists vs politicians. But anyway, lots of plastic containers now advertise that they're free of BPA. Also, some plastics are fine until someone washes them with the wrong cleaning solution.

It makes me especially wonder about that soft plastic Rubbermaid tub that I've been using. I think the softer plastics break down faster than the harder ones do. So I want to at least use something that's meant for holding food and doesn't contain BPA. I went to a homebrewing shop and found a 6.5 gallon plastic bucket that might work. It's hard plastic and doesn't give off any odor at least. And for a reservoir I found a big plastic tray that's meant for meat preparation. Maybe this won't matter, but the more I read about plastic, the more scared I get. The documentary "Plastic Planet" got me started. Watch that and you'll be scared yourself. Sorry that I can't offer better advice about choosing the right kind, though, other than to use a harder plastic that doesn't smell and doesn't contain BPA. That's about the extent of my limited understanding. Anyway, the way I see it, as long as it doesn't cost too much to buy safer containers, why not.

This is no critique of your growing system at all. I don't know what plastic you're using and wouldn't knock it if I did. I just wondered if you might have already thought about the issue in general, to try and pick your big brain a little more. You have a lot of good stuff in there!

Happy Days, Flowaman!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Hmmmm.... I gotta disagree with you on this one, Flowamasta, even though you're a god here by right and your knowledge about growing is epic. The number in the triangle just says what basic type of plastic it is: PVC, polycarbonate, PETE, whatever. The value doesn't mean anything else like hardness or resistance to decay. Anyway, every piece of plastic gradually emits chemicals that were added when the plastic was made. Cheaply made plastics give off a lot of carcinogenic and otherwise unhealthy chemicals. Some Chinese companies are notorious for making shitty plastic junk that's really unhealthy to be around. That's mainly because of the additives they put in it. BPA (bisphenol-A) is a widely-used chemical ingredient in polycarbonate (number 7) that's now banned in baby bottles in North America & Europe because it's known to screw with the reproductive system and increases the risk of cancer and other things. It's still used for Coke bottles and many other food containers, but there's some controversy about that. It's political and you know who you should distrust when it's scientists vs politicians. But anyway, lots of plastic containers now advertise that they're free of BPA. Also, some plastics are fine until someone washes them with the wrong cleaning solution.
> 
> It makes me especially wonder about that soft plastic Rubbermaid tub that I've been using. I think the softer plastics break down faster than the harder ones do. So I want to at least use something that's meant for holding food and doesn't contain BPA. I went to a homebrewing shop and found a 6.5 gallon plastic bucket that might work. It's hard plastic and doesn't give off any odor at least. And for a reservoir I found a big plastic tray that's meant for meat preparation. Maybe this won't matter, but the more I read about plastic, the more scared I get. The documentary "Plastic Planet" got me started. Watch that and you'll be scared yourself. Sorry that I can't offer better advice about choosing the right kind, though, other than to use a harder plastic that doesn't smell and doesn't contain BPA. That's about the extent of my limited understanding. Anyway, the way I see it, as long as it doesn't cost too much to buy safer containers, why not.
> 
> ...


good info, i am somewhat correct though, not sure as to why you disagree... here's a link to a good site that states what the numbewrs actually mean. 1 is for (1 time use) usually plain water bottles. http://coolrain44.wordpress.com/2009/07/22/plastic-bottles-are-they-safe-what-do-the-numbers-mean/ Not really to worry about with whats used in todays hydro standards. Soft plastics contain more hydrocarbons that may/may not have evaporated. some of those hydrocarbons are solvents therefore making the product breakdown, so it can be recycled.


----------



## daveroller (Jul 26, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> good info, i am somewhat correct though, not sure as to why you disagree... here's a link to a good site that states what the numbewrs actually mean. 1 is for (1 time use) usually plain water bottles. http://coolrain44.wordpress.com/2009/07/22/plastic-bottles-are-they-safe-what-do-the-numbers-mean/ Not really to worry about with whats used in todays hydro standards. Soft plastics contain more hydrocarbons that may/may not have evaporated. some of those hydrocarbons are solvents therefore making the product breakdown, so it can be recycled.


Maybe resin id number 1 corresponds to a plastic that's one-time use, but I think that's just an accident. The page you linked to above doesn't say anything else about the significance of the numbers, except that:

"the higher the number, the less likely recycling centers are to take the item".

Wikipedia actually says that there's NO significance to the magnitude of each code, that the numbers were assigned arbitrarily in no special order.

I was more worried about my soft plastic Rubbermaid tub than anything from a hydro store. Lots of people use those tubs for DWC.

Besides validating everything I wrote above  -- your web page said that plastics with resin id codes of 2, 4 and 5 are safe for holding water, which I didn't know. Number 7 can leach out BPA, though. So you can't just say that the higher numbers are safer in general. That's all I took issue with.

Hmmm... One of my tubs is number 4 LDPE, which should be ok according to this web page. I need to dig deeper to make sure this is really accurate. The brew fermenting bucket was resin id code 2 and didn't have any odor like the soft plastic tubs I have.

Geez, you know something about everything, dude! Were you a chemistry major?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2013)

I am trying to move to a food grade stainless steel system with some copper items as used by beer brewers. My greenhouse construction is priority 1 right now though.


I took clones of most of the babies and then I will flower them quickly in some small (1 liter) hempy systems to see what is fastest and tastiest 















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 27, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Maybe resin id number 1 corresponds to a plastic that's one-time use, but I think that's just an accident. The page you linked to above doesn't say anything else about the significance of the numbers, except that:
> 
> "the higher the number, the less likely recycling centers are to take the item".
> 
> ...


 that was just a quick search to show what some of the numbers/letters mean, I wasn't aware of a byproduct coming off from a no.7, They have changed the way it goes somehow It used to indicate how many times its been recycled, and year of date.. I've always just made sure if i use any acids or something like that i go for 5 and up, only because of the high density and durability.

Your fermenting bucket may still emit an odor due to the manufacturing process. A good airing out may help, but it may not either, Another thing to remember is _how many_ businesses are sticking to their guidelines? or trying to save some money here and there and producing under standards or inferior product?
There is even Cheap copy brand BIC lighters available almost everywhere and i assure you the plastic is far from that of the reputable 'BIC' company!! 
Its like anything these days i guess  More research is needed and updating as frequently as we eat hot dinners unfortunately.

Cheers for clarifying though, and validating! But no i wasn't a major in chemistry, but i've worked around greenhouse nutrients for a long time, and before that alot of research into acids/alkali and other chemicals and whatnot, just fell into a lucky few jobs, including electroplating, alot of these chemicals were contained in special plastics, and almost always in some sort of plastic, hardly ever metal containers or such.



Mohican said:


> I am trying to move to a food grade stainless steel system with some copper items as used by beer brewers. My greenhouse construction is priority 1 right now though.
> 
> 
> I took clones of most of the babies and then I will flower them quickly in some small (1 liter) hempy systems to see what is fastest and tastiest
> ...


Maaan am i looking forward to your greenhouse!! more than summer lol! 
Stainless steel is also another one of those picky government things.... There's even a massive difference between food grade and surgical, alot of stainless cookware is hardly stainless, usually just plated in some cheap coating overseas... only to rust from the inside out! You get what you pay for these days absolutely!


----------



## below average (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey flow. Got an idea I want to share, and perhaps it's alredy happening. Wouldn't it be good if we could fly to holland, stay 3 months on a tourist Viza, apply for the legit growing papers, rent a grow area and equipment, and grow legally for 3months.

Wouldn't that be sweet


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 30, 2013)

below average said:


> Hey flow. Got an idea I want to share, and perhaps it's alredy happening. Wouldn't it be good if we could fly to holland, stay 3 months on a tourist Viza, apply for the legit growing papers, rent a grow area and equipment, and grow legally for 3months.
> 
> Wouldn't that be sweet


LOL  it happens.... in my dreams anyway at the moment!

Here's my Amster clone flowering in a small greenhouse 































Here is Gnine!!! Day 20 grow phase...



















Flying ahead, go a few more weeks of vegging this fat girl and its gonna be a nice full tent.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey FM - What size bulb are you using and what is your veg light schedule?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking awesome as always Flowa  

The clone in the greenhouse looks wicked too, sooo many trichs on her!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - What size bulb are you using and what is your veg light schedule?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


Hey Mo! great to see you here! cant stop thinking about your greenhouse  will she need any baby-sitting??   

My light schedule is 18/6 at the moment i might bump it up to 20/4 to make her bush out a little more, i want to stretch this growing phase for as long as i can. My bulb is a dual spec Philips AGRO SON-T and just running that until flowering, where i'll turn the other HPS on which is more red spectrum influenced and only runs for a few hours a night to simulate autumn weather!. I can safely run both in there as the dual spec is cooled by the hood, as for now anyway. I plan to change things soon, but still researching a little so i can make something unique.


eastcoastmo said:


> Looking awesome as always Flowa
> 
> The clone in the greenhouse looks wicked too, sooo many trichs on her!!


 Thanx easty! She might not be thick and heavy, but the trichs and colour sure make up for it  in my world anyway! she's made some beautiful photography, in fact so good that mrs flowa want some shots printed A2 size! Mrs flowa gets what she wants cause she puts up with all my smoking habits not to mention smells beyond that of an average garden of roses. I'm keen to see the Gnine flower. I've been told 'nothing but rock hard stinky nugz' BUT thats what they said. I seem to be able to get fluffy/dense without the nuggety shrunk tight feeling, and i gotta say... nothing wrong with fluffy nugz, when they are dripping with resin glands and making your eyes water with anticipation.... its hard not to. She will be a stocky strain, i can see in the tight node spacing, so she won't need any shortening from PGR's, I'm going to baby her through flowering, and give her the best of gold range Dutch Masters. Everything i can throw at her within moderation  she can take it  already drinking her res in 3 days.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh nice bro, A2 size of those pics would be well wicked  

Keen too see how your girl goes with what you're doing too, should be awesome to see!!


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey Flowa-
I've been doing an all perlite grow modeled (mostly) after yours. I think I've been having a problem with Pythium, though. I follow your flushing advice, and I've been adding H2o2 at 1.7ml/L of 29% during flush to try and get the root zone clean. The Snot keeps coming back, even after dosing the rez every 2-3days. I'm pretty sure it's hiding in the root system but I can't verify that because they're in the Perlite. 
So Here's my question:
Even though Perlite is Inert, will it still be able to harbor the microbes? Not necessarily "nurture", but harbor? 
Have you had any problems with Root Rot? If so, what have been your measurements to eradicate/prevent? What worked/didn't work for the Perlite?
Thanks for your time, bro!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2013)

What temp are you running your res at mate? Most root rot wont grow from 21 degrees centigrade and below. I keep mine at 20-21 and never had an issue...


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 3, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey Flowa-
> I've been doing an all perlite grow modeled (mostly) after yours. I think I've been having a problem with Pythium, though. I follow your flushing advice, and I've been adding H2o2 at 1.7ml/L of 29% during flush to try and get the root zone clean. The Snot keeps coming back, even after dosing the rez every 2-3days. I'm pretty sure it's hiding in the root system but I can't verify that because they're in the Perlite.
> So Here's my question:
> Even though Perlite is Inert, will it still be able to harbor the microbes? Not necessarily "nurture", but harbor?
> ...


Are you sure it not from old nutrient? There maybe bacteria growing which might feast on your beneficial bacteria perhaps..? Perlite is inert to chemicals, but like anything if you place bacteria in the right environment, it may flourish anywhere. I would try a fungarid application as i never have issues using this. As long as the plant is healthy enough, you may sustain some damage, but you should recover. A dose of Fungarid, and then an immediate flush  in my opinion.



eastcoastmo said:


> What temp are you running your res at mate? Most root rot wont grow from 21 degrees centigrade and below. I keep mine at 20-21 and never had an issue...


Good info Easty


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys-
Ill give ya some more stats. 
I'm using Canna Aqua Vega- No organic adds. 
H202 29% at 2ml/L dosing every 2-3 days 
Res temp at 70F- 21.1 C ( lowering it this week. Most likely the culprit)
Flooming for DO
I've been Flushing weekly with ph'd water+h2o2
No signs of Overwatering or pH swings through the week.
It's a small amount of snot in my rez weekly, and some stank to the rez.I dont want it to get worse.
So, I'm feeling its holding in the roots/lines. I flood them when I flush... I installed a ball valve on my return lines, so I shut it and flood via Flowa's method.
I'm currently not running bennies in the mix, because I've been dosing h2o2 every few days ala Al B Fuct. I'm thinking of trying them out, but if I just lower my rez temp and keep dosing h2o2 I feel I shouldn't have a problem. 
Are you running Bennies? 
Also, I noticed you've been using foil over your pot now. What's that about?


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 3, 2013)

After writing my last comment, I went to check on the plants... 
Low and behold, there was snot clogging my sprayers on my FEED line. It's ridiculous how fast it's spread, considering I just checked it last night.
There is also a good amount in my return line as well. 
So I drained the rez, shut the return line valve, and flooded the system with pH'd tap&H2o2. The buckets were SHAKING from the oxidation of the slime. It actually broke a (big) branch that was tied down. RIDICULOUS.
I took a sample of perlite from the top layer of the bucket, dropped it in a cap full of 29% Peroxide, and it fizzed. 
Then, I took a sample of perlite from the bag of UNUSED perlite, and it fizzed as well... Maybe the perlite itself was infected when I bought it, and some survived through the rinse... Either way, I have a LONG Sunday of cleaning/ adjusting to do. Might as well call myself Captain Save-a-Hoe, because I'm going way far outta my way for these bitches haha
Fungarid (Fongarid??) isn't available to me locally. Ya think I should do a Heisenberg tea or something?
Sorry for the double long-ass-posts, btw.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2013)

hiya fLoWaMasTa! 
thanks for the inspiration to draw this. I finally finished. can u help me think of a good title for it? I was thinkin
" Flowa Kaliedescope ".
cheers and kangaroo hugs! 
View attachment 2763088


----------



## damiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Flowa,

Using UVB lights was an AMAZING idea. I really think it had a HUGE difference, and is possibly the one thing that sets me apart in Cali. The plants directly under the UVB bulbs generally came out more potent and with more shinny, sticky trichomes when compared to the plants farther from the bulbs; just an observation.

Thanks for the UVB info. Just a few pictures from my UVB, coco grow, my first grow ever actually. Really good buds! 

I can't wait to see the end product from my new 'Flowa System' though. Two 10 gallon pots are flowering two massive plants, I'm starting week 3 today! Can't wait to see swell week 5. Awesome system man, thanks.





Damiana


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice buds man  dank as fuck they are!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey guys-
> Ill give ya some more stats.
> I'm using Canna Aqua Vega- No organic adds.
> H202 29% at 2ml/L dosing every 2-3 days
> ...


I'm really dumbfounded on this one!! I dont think the perlite was infected, but i could be wrong, try some sort of beneficial bacteria in my opinion 

I covered the pot to prevent light growing algae on the surface of the pot. It helps sorry, not prevents...



jazzyjsd18 said:


> After writing my last comment, I went to check on the plants...
> Low and behold, there was snot clogging my sprayers on my FEED line. It's ridiculous how fast it's spread, considering I just checked it last night.
> There is also a good amount in my return line as well.
> So I drained the rez, shut the return line valve, and flooded the system with pH'd tap&H2o2. The buckets were SHAKING from the oxidation of the slime. It actually broke a (big) branch that was tied down. RIDICULOUS.
> ...


wow. I would say you have an excess of salts, and this may have cause an unusual outcome!!??
maybe someone else has something better to input, without pics its hard also.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hiya fLoWaMasTa!
> thanks for the inspiration to draw this. I finally finished. can u help me think of a good title for it? I was thinkin
> " Flowa Kaliedescope ".
> cheers and kangaroo hugs!
> View attachment 2763088


 !! Wow!!! thats insanely awesome!!   I'm speechless and honored!! wow!! !!!



damiana said:


> Hey Flowa,
> 
> Using UVB lights was an AMAZING idea. I really think it had a HUGE difference, and is possibly the one thing that sets me apart in Cali. The plants directly under the UVB bulbs generally came out more potent and with more shinny, sticky trichomes when compared to the plants farther from the bulbs; just an observation.
> 
> ...


That looks like some great erb to me! especially for your first grow!!!
well done man, keep it up! welcome to the secret of UVB Lighting 

I'll have my pics put up soon, day 27 on Gnine  she's plump i must say.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2013)

Day 27 vegging for Gnine, and a couple of shots of the little Amster clone 































She sure has grown fast. I could flip now and get an absolute monster, but you know how bills can get......... I'm going for a full tent


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 5, 2013)

I flushed for 2 days now lmao
First with h2o2, then ph'd tap, and then dm zone. 
I took all my liners out of my pots since the roots haven't grown through yet. 
Washed EVERYTHING, and got my temps down a bit. 
I'm pretty sure it was caused by the stagnant water at the bottom of the 2nd bucket, Infecting my return lines. I believe the feed lines harbored the pythium also, seeing as they're warm. 
I'll brew a Heisenberg Tea in the future if it returns.
Any of you guys use Canon cameras?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 6, 2013)

hell yeah looking nice flow, this is one of my favorites spots to stop by and check out flows beast, alls i can say is fucking awesome flow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Day 27 vegging for Gnine, and a couple of shots of the little Amster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody unreal bro, she is really taking off hey  
Are you using the cyco XL this round? Im trying it out on the soil grown C99 ive got at my mates house, will let you know how it goes


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Flowa, ever seen a bud do this? This is Day 30 on my Bubba 76. This one is at the back of the tent so I missed it when she split, but the split isn't deep so it was fairly recently.

View attachment 2766067


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> I flushed for 2 days now lmao
> First with h2o2, then ph'd tap, and then dm zone.
> I took all my liners out of my pots since the roots haven't grown through yet.
> Washed EVERYTHING, and got my temps down a bit.
> ...


stagnant water will do horrors  good luck!



bigworm6969 said:


> hell yeah looking nice flow, this is one of my favorites spots to stop by and check out flows beast, alls i can say is fucking awesome flow


Thanx worm  glad you're a regular! This Gnine should be special indeed. She's almost 1 foot from the glass at the moment!! reminding me to get some netting and some rockwool to do some magic.



eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody unreal bro, she is really taking off hey
> Are you using the cyco XL this round? Im trying it out on the soil grown C99 ive got at my mates house, will let you know how it goes


She is  and you bet! I JUST dosed her with XL last night, completely guessing the amount of PH up, and looks like i came off alright again  She's growing a good 3-4 inches per day, i can't believe it.... Beautiful wide leaves, going to be some thick nug



Belle of Buds said:


> Hey Flowa, ever seen a bud do this? This is Day 30 on my Bubba 76. This one is at the back of the tent so I missed it when she split, but the split isn't deep so it was fairly recently.
> 
> View attachment 2766067


Been a while since i've seen that! But yes i have, you may have knocked a tip while growing or she got disturbed somehow, but I've usually seen this later on in flowering! very strange, will look cool when she's dried and manicured! neat double header  Going to be some awesome frosty stuff!


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 6, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Been a while since i've seen that! But yes i have, you may have knocked a tip while growing or she got disturbed somehow, but I've usually seen this later on in flowering! very strange, will look cool when she's dried and manicured! neat double header  Going to be some awesome frosty stuff!


I'm excited to see what she's gonna look like over the next 30 days. This is Bubba 76 and the last time I grew it, she was ready in just at 8 weeks so I'm thinking 30 more days max. This strain is one of the absolute, hand's down, stinkiest skunky plants I've ever grown. I happen to like the smell of skunks (aminal and plant) and I'm in heaven right now with 9 of them in full bloom.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> stagnant water will do horrors  good luck!
> 
> 
> Thanx worm  glad you're a regular! This Gnine should be special indeed. She's almost 1 foot from the glass at the moment!! reminding me to get some netting and some rockwool to do some magic.
> ...


Nice man, watch her double in size over the next week  hoping mine does the same lol


----------



## daveroller (Aug 7, 2013)

This is my homage to Flowamasta:







I tried to copy the basic design of your system, Flowa. 2 buckets on top, nested together with holes drilled in their bottoms and the top one lined with a paint strainer bag, filled with coarse Perlite. Underneath them is the res, that grey plastic pan, which holds 5 gallons. So far the plant looks healthy after transplanting it from DWC yesterday. It's a strain called "Critical Kush" by Barney's Farm seed co.

I know I won't get 2 pounds from this plant, but I'll be happy with a couple ounces or so, given the other limitations in my cabinet. Thanks to you for your journal and all your helpful advice, Flowa!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2013)

Belle of Buds said:


> I'm excited to see what she's gonna look like over the next 30 days. This is Bubba 76 and the last time I grew it, she was ready in just at 8 weeks so I'm thinking 30 more days max. This strain is one of the absolute, hand's down, stinkiest skunky plants I've ever grown. I happen to like the smell of skunks (aminal and plant) and I'm in heaven right now with 9 of them in full bloom.


If i had a choice, i'd grow nothing BUT skunk  You just can't beat that taste/smell!!!  I don't think there's anything else in the world that can be so easily identified by the smell. 
Good luck 



eastcoastmo said:


> Nice man, watch her double in size over the next week  hoping mine does the same lol


Oh, i think she will!! I cut some clones last night, i probably should of documented it lol! I was on a one track mind last night and i didn't even know what i was doing.... so damn stoned that i get up to do something, and i immediately forgot what i was going to do! But she's been shortened considerably, all her mains chomped down evenly, She's going to be a MONSTER  Update should be tonight..... depends on what nug i mull next hehe 



daveroller said:


> This is my homage to Flowamasta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Dave   I most appreciate your kind feedback and support, i'm just an everyday dude trying to get the word out  To think all the money i've spent over the years actually _BUYING_ erb.... I just realized today, this is my 8th grow in total.
Those buckets seem to work well together, i can't tell from the pics, but sometimes those buckets degrade over time, and might get a little 'crispy' due to the chems/light/heat over time. But if they are heavy duty then i wouldn't worry 

I just LOVE seeing others trying this method out! Soon more will see how convenient and simple this really is, and we will all be living in a happier world! Its such a simple method, almost fool proof! I hope Gnines buds are gonna be sexy!!! its weird growing something and not having a single clue about it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Flowa, what is this gnine strain? Do you have any info on it? Im coming up with nothing at all and am interested in what its lineage is


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Flowa, what is this gnine strain? Do you have any info on it? Im coming up with nothing at all and am interested in what its lineage is


I have little more info i can give you!  I do know that this dude wasn't prepared to hand over a clone while growing it for nearly 3 years apparently! I do know she is Indica dominant with her broad leaves, and definitely a skunk heritage, the pictures i've seen of ripe buds look similar to some of the diesel strains, very dark, bulky and immensely resinous. I think it might of been from his favoured collection. The smell even in grow is almost repulsive, its stinks like rotten fruit, and breaking ome shade leaves off i was left with sticky sweet smelling fingers. I dont even know if i'm going to like the taste/smell!? but to have a surprise will be fun!

Day 29 Grow...


----------



## daveroller (Aug 8, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Those buckets seem to work well together, i can't tell from the pics, but sometimes those buckets degrade over time, and might get a little 'crispy' due to the chems/light/heat over time. But if they are heavy duty then i wouldn't worry


The buckets and pan underneath are all high density polyethylene (HDPE, number 2 resin code). I hope they hold up to the chemicals.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 8, 2013)

daveroller said:


> This is my homage to Flowamasta:
> 
> I know I won't get 2 pounds from this plant, but I'll be happy with a couple ounces or so, given the other limitations in my cabinet. Thanks to you for your journal and all your helpful advice, Flowa!


I like it! Nicely done.



flowamasta said:


> If i had a choice, i'd grow nothing BUT skunk  You just can't beat that taste/smell!!!  I don't think there's anything else in the world that can be so easily identified by the smell.
> Good luck


I have to agree, Skunk just can't be beat! When I started growing about 2 years ago, I set myself a goal to grow 100 strains. I'm somewhere in the mid-40's right now. All the ones I wanted to hoard and not share tended to have Skunk genes. Just say the word Cheese and I'm there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I have little more info i can give you!  I do know that this dude wasn't prepared to hand over a clone while growing it for nearly 3 years apparently! I do know she is Indica dominant with her broad leaves, and definitely a skunk heritage, the pictures i've seen of ripe buds look similar to some of the diesel strains, very dark, bulky and immensely resinous. I think it might of been from his favoured collection. The smell even in grow is almost repulsive, its stinks like rotten fruit, and breaking ome shade leaves off i was left with sticky sweet smelling fingers. I dont even know if i'm going to like the taste/smell!? but to have a surprise will be fun!]


Sweet bro sounds like another killer strain to me! Definitely looks to have skunk in there somewhere, cant wait to see how she turns out


----------



## Scroga (Aug 9, 2013)

Belle of Buds said:


> I like it! Nicely done.I have to agree, Skunk just can't be beat! When I started growing about 2 years ago, I set myself a goal to grow 100 strains. I'm somewhere in the mid-40's right now. All the ones I wanted to hoard and not share tended to have Skunk genes. Just say the word Cheese and I'm there.


Done the sleestackx skunk..very nice...got the g13 labs cheese in now..and wow..mad early resin...lovely aroma..large bud structure...should be good!


----------



## Scroga (Aug 9, 2013)

I gave up on pics a while back ... I only got shitty camera phone...can only take shots lights on...theyre crap.
Sorry m8


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2013)

Scrogs mate you're back  hope all is well mate!!


----------



## Scroga (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning mo'zy! All is well bro! Just saw an outdoor of a mates blue venom (my clone lol)..got the maddest purple color with red leaves all over! Just mentioning coz you where keen on info on this one before....
Currently I got g13 labs cheese,2 hso bubba ksh, critical jack, critical + in flower...vegging are 2 mkultras, sleestkxsknk clone, purple wreck clone, dinachem clone, blue venom clone and ww baby,7/8 sour baby...ahhhhhh..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2013)

Woah that blue venom sounds exactly like the description  unreal!!

Got a nice lot of girls going there too mate


----------



## Scroga (Aug 10, 2013)

Still searching for the ducks nuts mate ...the more I get through, the quicker il find it lol!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 10, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I gave up on pics a while back ... I only got shitty camera phone...can only take shots lights on...theyre crap.
> Sorry m8


i dont mind the cam phone pics  I got a great imagination, and can fill the colour in with my mind  I know you snapped a few beauties in your time! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Scrogs mate you're back  hope all is well mate!!


winter brings on the best in erb  well for hydro anyway  ........ actually i don't mind the outtie in a greenhouse this time of year. Mine has some nice purple going on now, and her sisters getting bigger. I'll take some pics in a minute they are worth seeing especially for little winter girls. The smell from the little one is out of this world!! I could only wish the indoor was as sweet as that......... The purples always bring on more flavour, gotta love that. Wait till you see her, she looks nearly black. At night her resin glistens on her dark purple calyxs and it just looks special!



Scroga said:


> Morning mo'zy! All is well bro! Just saw an outdoor of a mates blue venom (my clone lol)..got the maddest purple color with red leaves all over! Just mentioning coz you where keen on info on this one before....
> Currently I got g13 labs cheese,2 hso bubba ksh, critical jack, critical + in flower...vegging are 2 mkultras, sleestkxsknk clone, purple wreck clone, dinachem clone, blue venom clone and ww baby,7/8 sour baby...ahhhhhh..


I like the sound of red leaves! wow indeed!



Scroga said:


> Still searching for the ducks nuts mate ...the more I get through, the quicker il find it lol!


I think its a never ending search!, you know like a good schnitzel, you find a good one, but you still wanna find another, just to.... you know, just to see.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn bro your greenhouse girl sounds delicious


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey flowa,
When I go back and look at your page 1 pics, It looks like your return line is plumbed into your rez near the bottom? 
How high off the ground is it? Do you have "water table" issues? 
It seems like the rez water should backflowing into your pot? 
I have mine plumbed above the water in my rez's surface. The return line tap on the pot(s) are a a bit higher. My line has a natural coil tendency so it forces me to have a low point where the water gets stagnant (pythium), and is also forcing me to keep my plants high.
It Sucks.
I'm high as shit and apparently missing some physics concept here. Help a brotha out!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2013)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> Hey flowa,
> When I go back and look at your page 1 pics, It looks like your return line is plumbed into your rez near the bottom?
> How high off the ground is it? Do you have "water table" issues?
> It seems like the rez water should backflowing into your pot?
> ...


I have the pot on a milk crate about 3 inches above the nutrients maximum level. I have the return line plumbed into the bottom for very specific reasons  This allows the nutes to come flowing straight down from the bottom of the pots and swishing into the res, RIGHT next to the outlet (Feed line) This may look slightly complicated so i'll try to include a pic if i can find one.
The main reason for plumbing both into the res is so the nutrient is mixed well and if i want to add another res if i'm going away, i just connect the 2 with a hose for the return section and the 2 are connected and stay at a balanced level. 
I can also use this as a vacuum method while flushing, by closing the return line off at the base of the pot and dumping it when the pot/perlite is full.
The pump is on the opposite end of the res than the inlet, so naturally it comes it one side, and flows straight through getting sucked up by the pump on the other getting nicely nice and evenly distributed.
The bottom pot has a canal where the outlet is, and there is next to nothing when it comes to stagnant water, plus i feed often enough for it not to be a problem, including keeping the tent hot enough to evaporate all that drinking she's doing.

Day 32 Grow!



















Notice the insect light??? AWESOME insect protection while lights are on!!! Or in grow phase keep it on 24 hr in a dark section lower in the tent!


----------



## Scroga (Aug 12, 2013)

k mate, I'll c what i can do..turn the iso down right? Would love 2c your out door beauty...


----------



## Downinit (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey flowa, I think u said ur last grow u didn't use the pineapple rush. How did it taste, any difference??


----------



## damiana (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking Good Flow! Can't wait to see the Gnine go through swell.

Took a few snaps of my tent setup. Most of my setup was inspired by this thread. 

4 ft by 4 ft tent. Two 10 gallon buckets, flowering, week 4, Swiss Cheese from nirvana.

Co2 enriched and UVB of course. I have an Autopilot greenhouse master controller controlling my Co2 and dehumidifier. 



The last photo is edited, I couldn't get a good side photo so I edited it for everyone to see the massive size of these plants.

These plants look HUGE to me, bigger then the 8 coco coir plants I had before. To help imagine, the red buckets have a 17 inch wide diameter at the top and the tent is 48 inches wide.

I'm feeding them 1250 PPM hanna! And they love it, drinking/evaporating a gallon of water a day now. 

Thanks for the knowledge, I'm surprised its not being kept secret to be very honest. 

Peace.Damiana


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice, Flowa. Thanks for the response, Tips! I'm going to have to adjust my Res now! These lines have been a real hassle, considering they have a natural curve to them from the roll they were on. A canal bottom pot? I haven't seen anything like that here in the states. It's hard enough trying to find one relatively close to your size without drainage holes.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2013)

The bug lights give off UV too 

She is so beautiful!!!!

Great Job


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2013)

Scroga said:


> k mate, I'll c what i can do..turn the iso down right? Would love 2c your out door beauty...


Here she is below the posts 



Downinit said:


> Hey flowa, I think u said ur last grow u didn't use the pineapple rush. How did it taste, any difference??


I liked both ways, the pineapple rush giving a distinctive aroma, and no overwhelming flavour which was great, but being able to get massive frost without is awesome i must admit. I dont think they are needed really, but for the extra fruity aromas, i think they are easily worth it!



damiana said:


> Looking Good Flow! Can't wait to see the Gnine go through swell.
> 
> Took a few snaps of my tent setup. Most of my setup was inspired by this thread.
> 
> ...


Looking Great also Damiana!! I can't keep something like this a secret!? secrets are what made this world we live on so uninformed  I think its every persons right to know how to grow a plant artificially, its a learning experience and you find out many life lessons along the way.

Good luck with your new style of growing  i know you'll be fine!



jazzyjsd18 said:


> Nice, Flowa. Thanks for the response, Tips! I'm going to have to adjust my Res now! These lines have been a real hassle, considering they have a natural curve to them from the roll they were on. A canal bottom pot? I haven't seen anything like that here in the states. It's hard enough trying to find one relatively close to your size without drainage holes.


The canal is just a section where its flat against the ground and raised up to meet the inner pots drain holes, this allows maximum drainage so nothing gets left in there and goes stinky.
There is many combinations to do this, and efficiently too.



Mohican said:


> The bug lights give off UV too
> 
> She is so beautiful!!!!
> 
> Great Job


They do  you are spot on, and what better light to attract insects 

Thankyou Mo! greenhouse coming along nicely i bet 

Baby Amster Gold cuts


----------



## Repete (Aug 13, 2013)

I need to compare, I am feeling bud envy. This is Strawberry Cough day 38, 30 days to go.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 13, 2013)

Repete said:


> View attachment 2774616 I need to compare, I am feeling bud envy. This is Strawberry Cough day 38, 30 days to go.


Mmmm... Stawberry cough was my very first plant... Enjoy! I sure did.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2013)

Greenhouse is the same:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn Flowa those greenhouse girls have got some serious frost going on  Love it!


----------



## daveroller (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Flowamasta,

So far my bucket is working a lot better than DWC ever did for me. But about a week after planting my little plant in it, she already grew a long, fish-boned root out the bottom of the inner bucket, right through the paint strainer bag that holds the Perlite in. Seems to be ok, but has this ever happened to your plants?

Edit: My buckets are only 5 gallons.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 18, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Hey Flowamasta,
> 
> So far my bucket is working a lot better than DWC ever did for me. But about a week after planting my little plant in it, she already grew a long, fish-boned root out the bottom of the inner bucket, right through the paint strainer bag that holds the Perlite in. Seems to be ok, but has this ever happened to your plants?
> 
> Edit: My buckets are only 5 gallons.


I'm glad its working out for you! i can only hope you can find a winner for the pot sok situation, as i myself have never had a single issue or blockage. My system is 50 litres around 15 gal... This system is considered aggressive and pushing growth to the limits, so expect BIG things  my plant is now touching corner to corner, i've been busy trimming in excess of 1lb of leaf to let light through to the lower sections. Still looking a little crowded up top in my opinion! but i should be able to sort things out. i'll get some pics after. I turned to flower tonight, as she's getting MASSIVE, and near the lights so........ dont know where ive been!? she's more than doubled in less than a week!!

keen for pics anyone??


----------



## daveroller (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds amazing! Let's see some pics!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 18, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Sounds amazing! Let's see some pics!


no problemo! just 1 for tonight, a quick update!! but you'll get the idea! a full tent is an understatement  i even topped a few more tips to keep it under control lol


----------



## daveroller (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice sea of green there, dude! I see it's already up near the lights. You're going to get a tent full of bud I think.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 18, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Very nice sea of green there, dude! I see it's already up near the lights. You're going to get a tent full of bud I think.


 I hope its not too crowded! i literally have removed nearly 30% of the plant to allow enough breathing room up top! I'm also running a new fan/filter combo now and amazingly able to keep temps at a reasonable 29 degrees with 2 x 600 wattters! More than happy, she is on Flower nutes from Advanced Nutrients Gold Range, and add.27 + Cyco's B1 boost, and silica.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, Flowamasta. Thanks for your reply to my question. I figured the fluorescents work work in a pinch, but I ended up getting an inexpensive bulb in town today from the local grow shop. I figured I can use it as a spare for another grow after this one. I don't confuse it with the Hortilux I had in there, but it was half the price. I was feeling guilty about not spending a little money on my babies. They're doing so nicely, and I'm so close! 

I am growing out some master bubba from clones and just doing a few plants in my 4x4 tent. I thought they were huge until I looked again at some of your plants. I am humbled.  No huge buds/plant like yours, but I'm pretty happy with the buds. The flavor on this strain is like tasting a flower. Very sweet, esp with a vape.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta - I have a clone that is flowering in a veg cabinet!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 22, 2013)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Hi, Flowamasta. Thanks for your reply to my question. I figured the fluorescents work work in a pinch, but I ended up getting an inexpensive bulb in town today from the local grow shop. I figured I can use it as a spare for another grow after this one. I don't confuse it with the Hortilux I had in there, but it was half the price. I was feeling guilty about not spending a little money on my babies. They're doing so nicely, and I'm so close!
> 
> I am growing out some master bubba from clones and just doing a few plants in my 4x4 tent. I thought they were huge until I looked again at some of your plants. I am humbled.  No huge buds/plant like yours, but I'm pretty happy with the buds. The flavor on this strain is like tasting a flower. Very sweet, esp with a vape.
> 
> View attachment 2786340


Awesome!!!! Thanx heaps for the pic!!, I'm sure your grow will be fine 
Thanx for the input man!



Mohican said:


> Hey FlowaMasta - I have a clone that is flowering in a veg cabinet!


Pics  

Day 3 flower Gnine and a little near dry pic of the tiny Amster clone i had in the greenhouse 

Oh and a sweet shot i got of the moon last night!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2013)

Look at the trunk on that thing!!!

Here are some pics:


Blue Moon:






Flowering Clone:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome stuff there Mo  tiny little flower for sure!! you planning a monster re-veg farm  ??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh wow Flowa your girl is fricken AMAZING! As Mo said, look at the trunk on her  i see some massive buds in your future Sir lol
Wicked pics of the moon too guys


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the bonsai plants growing out in the garden while the clones veg in the cabinet. When I find a winner I will keep one of each strain and dump/gift the others. Then I will start out next spring with the perfect strain  I may pollinate a few of the bonsai plants also to get some crosses to grow out. Orange and Bubblegum sounds good 


Bonsai garden:









Mulanje Gold Mainlined for 16 heads:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I have the bonsai plants growing out in the garden while the clones veg in the cabinet. When I find a winner I will keep one of each strain and dump/gift the others. Then I will start out next spring with the perfect strain  I may pollinate a few of the bonsai plants also to get some crosses to grow out. Orange and Bubblegum sounds good
> 
> 
> Bonsai garden:
> ...


Wow! Looks like you have some nice plans happening! Everything looks nice and organized, and ready to take off! Great to see, and everything looks nice and healthy thats for sure  I just cant wait to see the greenhouse full to the roof 

Awesome input Mo! I love the blue moon, interesting how different the angle is from where we are! I'm trying to do some night photography with some star constellations as some are really close at the moment and make for some spectacular time lapse pics 



eastcoastmo said:


> Oh wow Flowa your girl is fricken AMAZING! As Mo said, look at the trunk on her  i see some massive buds in your future Sir lol
> Wicked pics of the moon too guys


Yea! I got a big carried away, lost track of time, and a few days went by and a few tips got burned and nearly got out of hand, but she's sorted now, and had a massive trim around the tips, so much sweating happening, unbelievable  not that thats a bad thing right now, as long as i stay on top of it and clear things out it will be fine, the 2nd net is in now, i'm not expecting much stretch at all, and i'm giving her an early flush and some fresh nutes to kickstart her flowering  XL really exploded things.... alot more than i anticipated. See if i can handle her!! I;m so going to replace the crate underneath though!!!, lifting the pot was ridiculous, and that was without water in it. A big chunk of foam is coming up next week! wish me luck the milk crate holds, or this plant could topple the entire tent!, never have i grown one this large


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2013)

That XL really makes them explode! I need to give my outdoor girls a hit of P (no not pee).

It took me a second to recognize the orientation of the moon from your picture. 90 degrees counter clockwise.

I just realized that the Mulanje Gold is now 6 inches above that ring. It has grown more quickly than I expected. It is the only plant that is not stunted by the over pruning and late flowering. All of the others just have tiny buds growing. Although they are starting to get darker green and show some new vigor after being moved to the 19 L from the 3 L pots. The roots are starting to reach the super soil


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Wow! Looks like you have some nice plans happening! Everything looks nice and organized, and ready to take off! Great to see, and everything looks nice and healthy thats for sure  I just cant wait to see the greenhouse full to the roof
> 
> Awesome input Mo! I love the blue moon, interesting how different the angle is from where we are! I'm trying to do some night photography with some star constellations as some are really close at the moment and make for some spectacular time lapse pics
> 
> ...


If anyone can do it brother, it's you  really looming forward to seeing how big this monster gets hey! Going to be an awesome ride


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2013)

God damnit, why do i always say looming instead of looking! Stupid fat fingers lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2013)

Here are some pics of the Mulanje:















I went out last night and took some pictures for you but I got too tired before I could post them. The Mulanje looked terrible because they droop so badly at night.






Pool:






I made more progress on the greenhouse today:














The door frame is up!







Clones in the sun:






Clones in the nursery:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice work Mo, that Mulanje is going to be massive! 

Greenhouse is coming along real well too mate, it'll be full of ganja and veges in no time


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2013)

No kidding Easty! I'm speechless, not to mention Gobsmacked!
Beautiful backyard Mo, that pool looks so dreamy at night, and the wine barrels look great in the backyard! 

Meanwhile i'm down to the best of Amster  The UVB stuff! its killing me lol.... softly. I have no idea what's going on, life is but a dream. Gnine is a little heat stressed at the moment, and will be back on the scene shortly, She needs another haircut so she can breath


----------



## Sofia Dali (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Flowa, I have the same camera as you. I believe I have read the manual quite thoroughly but I still cannot find a feature to take black and white photos. Is there a black and white setting ?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> Hi Flowa, I have the same camera as you. I believe I have read the manual quite thoroughly but I still cannot find a feature to take black and white photos. Is there a black and white setting ?


Use the magic mode  The little camera sign on the dial with the star in the middle  select classic shot and eat your heart out  Takes awesome pristine nudie gf shots  Cartoon is also a cool mode to have fun with, especially if you have pets! 

anything else?  lol


----------



## Peekineeze (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello Flowamasta. Allow myself to introduce...myself. I'm Peekineeze. I've been checking out a few of your threads and cudos. Really. Fantastic plants! I have a question or two. Sorry any of this is redundant but this thread is super long. I was curious if your results were as impressive when you were growing DWC. What differences have you noticed between the two methods? Also, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2013)

Peekineeze said:


> Hello Flowamasta. Allow myself to introduce...myself. I'm Peekineeze. I've been checking out a few of your threads and cudos. Really. Fantastic plants! I have a question or two. Sorry any of this is redundant but this thread is super long. I was curious if your results were as impressive when you were growing DWC. What differences have you noticed between the two methods? Also, what kind of camera are you using?


Nice to see you here Peekineeze!  Thankyou to start with. I really appreciate it when others notice the appeal. I have only grown this way myself, and currently this would be my 8th plant i believe. This method is consider custom, and does implement a few ideas from lots of other methods, more so pinching the best of the best ideas, mix-matching, and coming up with a slightly bogus looking gravity return, auto feed simple grow/schedule/feeding I literally use the bare minimums now, and don't use the entire line of CYCO. I now use Advanced Nutrients Gold Range A+B + CYCO B1 Boost, Silica, XL (booster) for 'growing' and i use their 'flower' A+B also in combination with their one part gold range 'add.27' The add.27 is all she needs, well all i give for the first 5 weeks, then i switch to CYCO swell to help the ripening stage and swell thick and fast.

In saying this, i've seen lots, if not most methods, and still love others don't get me wrong, but for simplicity, and quality control, you really cant go wrong.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2013)

I added this nute update to my notes - thanks 

I have removed all of the temporary bracing from the greenhouse. Her shell is almost complete!











The plumeria has a flower!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Peekineeze (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh shit. I thought I read somewhere that you started DWC. I must have mixed up someone else's post with yours in my diminished mental state in the late hours last night. This is your 8th plant? Total? You've only grown 8 plants? How is this possible? I consider myself a relatively fast learner but WTF? I'm still improving in increments but you seem to have it dialed in already. Anyway, I'm trying out a few 26 watt UVB bulbs and I think I read that you keep them on the entire light cycle? Hope I didn't get that wrong too. Do you need to ease the plant into it or can you go right to the full time? I ask because I read somewhere on another thread that plants need to be eased into UVB light exposure. I just started 12/12 and the plant hasn't been exposed to any UV lights yet. Thanks.

Edit: Make that 1 UVB bulb. I just dropped both of them and broke 1. Oh well. It's only money.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2013)

I think he has grown 8 plants this year hehe


----------



## daveroller (Aug 27, 2013)

I got a nute question for you, Flowamasta. In your system do you set the pH to the correct value for soil (around 6.5) or for hydro (around 5.8 )?

I've been adjusting mine to around 5.8 to 6.1.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I added this nute update to my notes - thanks
> 
> I have removed all of the temporary bracing from the greenhouse. Her shell is almost complete!
> 
> ...


That looks a wondrous work of art Mo  Just beautiful!!
getting anxious yet? 



Peekineeze said:


> Oh shit. I thought I read somewhere that you started DWC. I must have mixed up someone else's post with yours in my diminished mental state in the late hours last night. This is your 8th plant? Total? You've only grown 8 plants? How is this possible? I consider myself a relatively fast learner but WTF? I'm still improving in increments but you seem to have it dialed in already. Anyway, I'm trying out a few 26 watt UVB bulbs and I think I read that you keep them on the entire light cycle? Hope I didn't get that wrong too. Do you need to ease the plant into it or can you go right to the full time? I ask because I read somewhere on another thread that plants need to be eased into UVB light exposure. I just started 12/12 and the plant hasn't been exposed to any UV lights yet. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Make that 1 UVB bulb. I just dropped both of them and broke 1. Oh well. It's only money.


LOL  no worries! and yeah, this is my 8th indoor grow, i have grown many outdoor plants over the years, but usually only small ones, except for last years near 3lb monster, or was that the year before? I had an awesome teacher, who unfortunately no longer puts in the same effort. I changed a few things to suit my own needs and still changing things each and every grow, not one grow has been the same or similar except in the fact that i've only had 3 strains. 
The UVB bulbs will be fine to go anytime in my opinion! I found the plant looking healthier and produces MUCH more larger leaves where the UVB exposure is highest. It also makes the plant produce more anthocyanins ( purple colours which hold the unique flavanoids and aromas ) Put it this way, i've never given TOO much of UVB, i've never seen burning on my plants from them, they actually react to them and the white pistils will point DIRECTLY in the direction of the UVB _*FACT*_. UVA/UVB is the baddies that burn our sensitive skin from the sun, the plants natural ability to have a system in place to counteract the effects of the sun, and pump out more resin, even early on i've found from as early as 1 week i'm not kidding!! Resin is a plants sunscreen and the more resin on your plant, the more magnification from the suns rays through the trichomes and in effect making more THC. The glandular trichomes respond directly to the UVB exposure, and will point to them like sunflowers. Enjoy!



Mohican said:


> I think he has grown 8 plants this year hehe


Lol, counted the trunks up  yep 8  i think i've only had a 3 month break somewhere there.... lol its what i love doing, i think its almost the only thing i'm good at 



daveroller said:


> I got a nute question for you, Flowamasta. In your system do you set the pH to the correct value for soil (around 6.5) or for hydro (around 5.8 )?
> 
> I've been adjusting mine to around 5.8 to 6.1.


That is fine, perlite is more suited similar to soil readings, the slightly higher PH will help keep things stable. In grow phase its not an issue to go as low as 5-5.5 This is where she will stock food supplies for the long flowering ahead, so when changing to flowering the PH change allows for more uptake of the essential flowering nutes, and start to leech the nitrogen. I used to use PH meters, i've never checked while i've been using advanced nutrients believe it or not! The results have shown not to doubt myself  After a couple of grows you learn what things buffer the PH, what things make it rise/go lower... I even have a tri-meter somewhere brand new, some people would say i'm stupid not to use it, i just say keep things clean and use good quality nutrients and never give more than you think they can handle or more than recommended especially if using tap water. I keep her right at the edge of orgasm  You know those doggie treats called shmackos? I just think of my plant like that, and tease her. So when she gets her feed she eats it up before its had a chance to touch the air, You soon start to see what nutes actually do their job, and what ones just burn a hole in your wallet..... I grow and flower 1 plant for less than $200 nutes, calculating that with my average yields does sound a little profound!?

I always say PH = 6 or around that and you will be laughing. With good nutrients your PH should buffer out nearly perfectly once you've added the correct additives FIRST, and then add you chelated bases (Grow/Bloom) If you deviate too much with additives or PH adjusters too early thinking she needs it, that is where we can all easily run into issues. If the ph is way out after first mix up, then goto first step and check the nutrient quality/age. Older nutrient can be higher in PH as the salt will start to crystalize. These days the big brands use top grade pharmaceutical chems and they are balanced to perfection and very pure. 

Another note, never go over-board with ph adjusters. If it seems like you're forever having to adjust, the go a few days plain tap water with a flushing agent like Florakleen, then mix up a fresh clean batch of fresh nutes, and see how it goes. PH is important to be balanced so all nutrients can be taken up accordingly, if its changing abruptly there will usually be a tell tale sign somewhere.

an Informative day! Good Morning to all!!! have a sweet HIGH day you're here @ the *&#8203;FLO-GRAM *


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2013)

Gnine Day 8 Flowering!!!


----------



## Peekineeze (Aug 27, 2013)

"With good nutrients your PH should buffer out nearly perfectly once you've added the correct additives FIRST, and then add you chelated bases (Grow/Bloom)"


Why do your additives need to be added first?


"I used to use PH meters, i've never checked while i've been using advanced nutrients believe it or not! The results have shown not to doubt myself After a couple of grows you learn what things buffer the PH, what things make it rise/go lower... I even have a tri-meter somewhere brand new, some people would say i'm stupid not to use it, i just say keep things clean and use good quality nutrients and never give more than you think they can handle or more than recommended especially if using tap water. I keep her right at the edge of orgasm"


Doesn't your PH get knocked down right after you add them? My PH usually goes way down to 4.3 or lower so I have to adjust a little or it will stay too low. I just bump it up to 4.8 and it gets the rest of the way by itself in about 24 hours. The AN nutrients you're using don't knock the PH down? 


When you say you give your plants the "bare minimum", what are we talking? Where do you keep your PPM's (range) for veg & flower? If you tell me you don't check PPM's either, I'm just going to throw in the towel and quit.  Jk. I've been trying to get a feel for what my plant likes. I just recently tried to push my PPM's over 1000 and started to get leaf curl. I drained the res immediately and went with plain water. I've been slowly raising PPM's since. I'm in first week of flowering. Manufacture (Fox Farm) recommends (1190-1330) but I'm at (615). I'm scared to go over 900 now. Leaf curl is my boogie man.


----------



## daveroller (Aug 27, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> That is fine, perlite is more suited similar to soil readings, the slightly higher PH will help keep things stable. In grow phase its not an issue to go as low as 5-5.5 This is where she will stock food supplies for the long flowering ahead, so when changing to flowering the PH change allows for more uptake of the essential flowering nutes, and start to leech the nitrogen...
> 
> ... I always say PH = 6 or around that and you will be laughing. With good nutrients your PH should buffer out nearly perfectly once you've added the correct additives FIRST, and then add you chelated bases (Grow/Bloom) If you deviate too much with additives or PH adjusters too early thinking she needs it, that is where we can all easily run into issues. If the ph is way out after first mix up, then goto first step and check the nutrient quality/age. Older nutrient can be higher in PH as the salt will start to crystalize. These days the big brands use top grade pharmaceutical chems and they are balanced to perfection and very pure.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed answer. Just to try to make it clear in my head, are you saying that if I mix up the nutes according to the instructions (especially for AN nutes), mixing the additives first, the pH should automatically come out right? I've always been afraid to mix up my nutes as strong as the instructions say, thinking it will cause chemical burn or nute lockout. Should it be safe? I'm using all Advanced Nutrients stuff, like Connoisseur A&B, Big Bud, B-52, etc... Is it ok to mix these things full strength? I might have gotten lousy advice in the past that the instructions always tell you to add more than you really should.

The other thing I was told is that you should watch pH after you feed your plant to see if the nute concentration is right. If it's too strong, the pH will jump UP, otherwise it will gradually go down. If you don't use a pH meter, what do you watch for to know whether the plant is happy? Water intake? The appearance of the plant? ...?


----------



## Peekineeze (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm also curious how you get your plant to flower so fast. Slow flowering has been an issue for me. I haven't been able to figure out why it's happening. I have 3 plants that have been flowering for about the same time yours has and they're hardly showing signs.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2013)

Peekineeze said:


> "With good nutrients your PH should buffer out nearly perfectly once you've added the correct additives FIRST, and then add you chelated bases (Grow/Bloom)"
> 
> Why do your additives need to be added first?
> 
> ...


Awesome questions, i understand your worry! Firstly, my one and only reason for mixing additives first  This is not the case with all brands... BUT Your bases (grow/bloom) are made of tiny molecular formed crystalline salts and because of this they can react if mixed in the wrong direction because of the dilution rate, If you put your base in first you are adding a salty solution, then say you add 'silica' The silica will react because of the way it has been 'precipitated' and this happens if you add this in concentration on top of your base. Now this may seem like nothing, but if you've noticed your liquid go cloudy after adding Silica it is because it is attaching itself to the other carbons rendering those attached inert. The molecules are simply to large for the plant to ingest/metabolize/breakdown. If we add Silica into the res first what happens? it dilutes instantaneously with no cloudiness. After adding other additives or whatever following your base, you will the notice how nicely it all blends in, and doesn't look like a morning hot chocolate  This happens because the Silica is already diluted and mixed into the water and not in such a concentrated form  This took some thinking a while ago, but my logic tells me this should be correct with what i've learnt about chemistry  It isn't WRONG by any means, but there's just a better way, thats all... Like Heisenburg on Breaking baD  The difference in the end, and the point of my babble is you won't have any premature salts binding and building up before they would normally. Try it if you like  The difference in ph is nil at first but a few days after the salt has attached to the roots and starting to play games with meters giving false in-accurate readings... again from personal experience even being fastidious with cleaning and buffering meters in the past. 

I always push my plants VERY hard, by the 3rd week of grow i'm pushing the boundaries of full strength base nutes and 3/4 additives. My tap water is 6.8 and balances out great, and no i don't use a ppm meter either! This could make things more accurate, and i have a tri-mater somewhere round the place if i ever get into issues ( still in the box ) But from what i've learnt from a good Mentor is that Ph is more important than ppms, they both work off each other, and against each other, making them an outright pain to get a true perfect reading and result, I watch my leaf vigor and her smell which i feel is more than enough if not better that a ph/ppm reading. My system is very quick acting, and as soon as the nutrient starts flowing there is a safeguard window i like to call it where the plant adjusts to the mix like a dog getting comfy on a pillow  and within half an hour i'll know if she's spot on and i can goto bed. This system has worked out to be quite an accurate way to grow, and ease of cleanliness is awesome as the root zone is like a kid in a candy shop!! Sorry for the dodgy jokes, i'm so mellow right now i'm almost dreaming/sleeping/typing did that make sense? Perlite is far from soil, as the chemicals do not bind to it, so each flush you can be less doubtful about leaving behind salts.... Its harder to 'over-toxify' this way unless you dose it too hard, and forget to double check or something silly like that, its almost foolproof, and everything is used for a particular purpose.



daveroller said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed answer. Just to try to make it clear in my head, are you saying that if I mix up the nutes according to the instructions (especially for AN nutes), mixing the additives first, the pH should automatically come out right? I've always been afraid to mix up my nutes as strong as the instructions say, thinking it will cause chemical burn or nute lockout. Should it be safe? I'm using all Advanced Nutrients stuff, like Connoisseur A&B, Big Bud, B-52, etc... Is it ok to mix these things full strength? I might have gotten lousy advice in the past that the instructions always tell you to add more than you really should.
> 
> The other thing I was told is that you should watch pH after you feed your plant to see if the nute concentration is right. If it's too strong, the pH will jump UP, otherwise it will gradually go down. If you don't use a pH meter, what do you watch for to know whether the plant is happy? Water intake? The appearance of the plant? ...?


The first question can be answered above 

I would never feed a new clone full strength, always work from around half strength, and then follow up at brief intervals. Naturally the ph will rise towards that of tap water by about the half week mark. This is because the chelated minerals have been used up in the BASE food, time to add another top up of fresh water, and 1/3 of recomended dose and ween down till the end of the week wit top up with water if needed. ( i use a 45 litre tub )and at the moment she downs nearly 20 litres in the day given her every 3 hour feedings

Leaf is a good telltale sign, if leaves are droopy but warm, she's being over-watered ( hard to do with perlite but..)


Peekineeze said:


> I'm also curious how you get your plant to flower so fast. Slow flowering has been an issue for me. I haven't been able to figure out why it's happening. I have 3 plants that have been flowering for about the same time yours has and they're hardly showing signs.


A big plant will more than likely transition faster due to the Much larger amount of surface leaves that are gathering energy. Plus i flush extremely thorougly and add the flower nutrient ASAP

IF i missed anything let me know!


----------



## daveroller (Aug 28, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Awesome questions, i understand your worry! Firstly, my one and only reason for mixing additives first  This is not the case with all brands... BUT Your bases (grow/bloom) are made of tiny molecular formed crystalline salts and because of this they can react if mixed in the wrong direction because of the dilution rate, If you put your base in first you are adding a salty solution, then say you add 'silica' The silica will react because of the way it has been 'precipitated' and this happens if you add this in concentration on top of your base. Now this may seem like nothing, but if you've noticed your liquid go cloudy after adding Silica it is because it is attaching itself to the other carbons rendering those attached inert. The molecules are simply to large for the plant to ingest/metabolize/breakdown. If we add Silica into the res first what happens? it dilutes instantaneously with no cloudiness. After adding other additives or whatever following your base, you will the notice how nicely it all blends in, and doesn't look like a morning hot chocolate  This happens because the Silica is already diluted and mixed into the water and not in such a concentrated form  This took some thinking a while ago, but my logic tells me this should be correct with what i've learnt about chemistry  It isn't WRONG by any means, but there's just a better way, thats all... Like Heisenburg on Breaking baD  The difference in the end, and the point of my babble is you won't have any premature salts binding and building up before they would normally. Try it if you like  The difference in ph is nil at first but a few days after the salt has attached to the roots and starting to play games with meters giving false in-accurate readings... again from personal experience even being fastidious with cleaning and buffering meters in the past.
> 
> I always push my plants VERY hard, by the 3rd week of grow i'm pushing the boundaries of full strength base nutes and 3/4 additives. My tap water is 6.8 and balances out great, and no i don't use a ppm meter either! This could make things more accurate, and i have a tri-mater somewhere round the place if i ever get into issues ( still in the box ) But from what i've learnt from a good Mentor is that Ph is more important than ppms, they both work off each other, and against each other, making them an outright pain to get a true perfect reading and result, I watch my leaf vigor and her smell which i feel is more than enough if not better that a ph/ppm reading. My system is very quick acting, and as soon as the nutrient starts flowing there is a safeguard window i like to call it where the plant adjusts to the mix like a dog getting comfy on a pillow  and within half an hour i'll know if she's spot on and i can goto bed. This system has worked out to be quite an accurate way to grow, and ease of cleanliness is awesome as the root zone is like a kid in a candy shop!! Sorry for the dodgy jokes, i'm so mellow right now i'm almost dreaming/sleeping/typing did that make sense? Perlite is far from soil, as the chemicals do not bind to it, so each flush you can be less doubtful about leaving behind salts.... Its harder to 'over-toxify' this way unless you dose it too hard, and forget to double check or something silly like that, its almost foolproof, and everything is used for a particular purpose.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you're flying an airplane without instruments, Flowa. You are a Zen Master of growing for sure! 

So... after about the 3rd week of veg, do you give the full strength of nutes in the mfgr's instructions until the end of flower? (I know that you need to go easy on the clones/seedlings before then.)

And if your monster plant needs more, do you -just- set the watering cycle to water more frequently? Or do you make the nute solution more concentrated?

If you do play around with the nute concentration... do you check your plant to see whether it's too weak or strong for her?
- What are the signs that you mixed the solution too strong?
- What are the signs that you mixed it too weak?

Sorry if these are very basic questions, but in my previous DWC/fogger system I had a lot of problems dialing in the right concentration, and it was always MUCH lower than what the mfgr recommended, all the way through flower. My plant would stop drinking whenever the nute solution was only up to about half strength or more. Then I'd have to dilute it down again. I hope this system eliminates that problem and I can give her the full strength recommended every week. That would greatly simplify my life!!!

[Just a correction to my previous post -- I wrote that when the nute concentration is too high, the pH jumps UP -- WRONG! It goes down. And if it's ok, the pH gradually goes UP, like you correctly stated. Can you tell I'm dyslexic?  ]


----------



## Peekineeze (Aug 28, 2013)

"I watch my leaf vigor and her smell which i feel is more than enough if not better that a ph/ppm reading"


WTF? You smell your plant to check PPM/PH? You must be a savant or something...maybe a sixth sense?...idk? You should start a cult. I would follow you. Jk. That's amazing. I'm still a bit confused about your process.  You add nuts to tap water and your PH ends up within range with no adjustment? You're not using PH perfect right? I thought just about all nutrient lines will knock your PH way down and require some adjusting.


"If you put your base in first you are adding a salty solution, then say you add 'silica' The silica will react because of the way it has been 'precipitated' and this happens if you add this in concentration on top of your base."


I'm using the FF line. Right now it's Micro Bloom or Kangaroots, Open Sesame then base nuts & Calmag Plus. Correct me if I'm wrong...Micro Bloom, Kangaroots and Calmag Plus are the only ones considered to be additives. If I'm using 2 additives like Calmag and Micro Bloom, does it matter which is added first? I wasn't sure if the Calmag Plus counts as an additive or base because it has base nutrients (N) in it also. 


"Plus i flush extremely thorougly and add the flower nutrient ASAP"


Do you flush once every week for about 24 hours and the same before flowering? Thanks for the help.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 29, 2013)

Advanced hydroponics of holland and rainwater ends at 5.9 to 6.0 ph. I only use ph up down when i use things like flower stimulator and pk booster.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

im in dwc and dont have a ppm meter i used to use ph drops and check daily now in i just make a solution occasionally use drops to check, then let her get on with it for the week. if theres problems i let the plant tell me through again leaf, colour and overall growth....

all growers can do this more growers just need to start reading there plants better and let the plant do some work we baby them enough!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2013)

daveroller said:


> It sounds like you're flying an airplane without instruments, Flowa. You are a Zen Master of growing for sure!
> 
> So... after about the 3rd week of veg, do you give the full strength of nutes in the mfgr's instructions until the end of flower? (I know that you need to go easy on the clones/seedlings before then.)
> 
> ...


 I have my moments don't worry! Its all i know in this world, and i feel like its the one thing i'm meant to do  I appreciate your compliments! I have done many years of in depth research and grown up around cabbage patches  Plants can be manipulated quite drastically.

Yes after the 3rd week i will be giving what the online calculator tells me  I am using bare minimum for flowering, just Base A+B Gold range, Cyco's Silica and Dr. Repair But her'es the thing, because i'm combining 2 companies different nutrients they are quite different, I have to be careful with Dr. Repair anything over 1ml in combo with Dutch Masters seems to tickle her tips, which i JUST noticed, and Emptied 8 litres of water and replaced with neutral water. I would imagine her PH to be around 6.4 right now, and that is completely fine by my means. The higher margins will allow for more uptake of Magnesium which in turn will build and store carbs for flowering out, also Nitrogen will be maxed out and taking on more than enough lush green for the long run  as the iron won't be as dominant now from diluting the Dr. Repair. She will balance out by morning no problem. I'm expecting another earlier flush on saturday or sunday rather than Monday, as I noticed last grow the salt build up in the res was a little rough and i could of used florakleen perhaps. This was due to me over-feeding Potassium (potash) on top of Gold range add.27 which is already enough Potassium for 4-5 weeks before CYCO's 'Swell' changeover.

My watering schedules go according to climate conditions. Hotter weather requires more frequent waterings and more consistent. This weird spring/winter weather i'm confused as to how things should be, especially with this being a new strain for me i know nothing about.... She looks pretty happy given her High canopy level and 2 x 600 HPS in a 140 x 140 x 200 tent  temps are an absolute crazy 26 degrees at canopy level the new fan/filter combo is sooo good that i had to 'snake' the ducting around the room to maintain SOME warmth! This is with 2 x 600s!!! Mainly around every 3 hours and when lights are off just 2 feeds to keep humidity stable. 

Another thing is, sometimes we can perceive the plant as having too much food, when it could be something else entirely. Always double check the checklist on the way out of the grow room, that has been my main fixer on most of my brain melting moments! do the checklist  Sometimes the plant is getting accustomed to the stronger mix and while she changes her chemical makeup slightly she may be enlarging her rootzone, to be able to sufficiently take on all the extra combo  A tiny bit of leaf burn is a good sign you're pushing the boundaries, like i say tease them bit by bit and obsess in the grow room  check every day, and change small things to see what things change what, you would be amazed at how little many know about growing plants! There is a simple side to things, taking the nature way, or pushing boundaries, and finding out new possibilities, something many might NOT have tried  I will happily say without an issue I'm MORE than happy with my product each and every time, as when you grow only 1, and lets face it, it not a 2 ouncer.... you want it to work out!! so i try not to spice things up too hard, but my research is taking me to new found answers, and lost information due to the legality side of things damn it...

Signs that you've mixed too weak or too strong. bit of a toughy! um i would say to little is going to show slow growth, and relaxed low energy look/appeal. Too much nutrient and she can change colours, become brittle and her stems may snap at the slightest touch MAAAAAYBE usually burnt leaf tips. That is where growth energy is displaced. Imagine the leafs tip as a skin pore, too much nutrient and the nutrient will try to leach itself out of the plants tips (leaf tips) and the excess metals result in a 'burnt' or discoloured ends/tips of leaves across the OVERALL plant... Too much nutrient can and will stop growth to an almost nothing, where the rootzone is wasting space, ad trying to fight off a never ending battle against excess salts (minerals that become oxidized and useless) Best thing i would recommend would be a florakleen flush for a day or 2 depending on how bad, i wouldn't starve a plant for longer than that, more problems may arise than you had to begin with.




Peekineeze said:


> "I watch my leaf vigor and her smell which i feel is more than enough if not better that a ph/ppm reading"
> 
> 
> WTF? You smell your plant to check PPM/PH? You must be a savant or something...maybe a sixth sense?...idk? You should start a cult. I would follow you. Jk. That's amazing. I'm still a bit confused about your process.  You add nuts to tap water and your PH ends up within range with no adjustment? You're not using PH perfect right? I thought just about all nutrient lines will knock your PH way down and require some adjusting.
> ...


I say additives first just to re-enforce the idea what can happen with precipitates. CalMag, is Calcium nitrate and magnesium sulphate sourced from a pure form, these are highly soluble in water and won't react anything like Silica. Silica is a very unique synthesis. But plays a vital role in transporting vital vitamins and beneficial bacteria. It also helps to maintain strong supportive stems and rids the system of systemic diseases ( attacking the cells ) Depending on how the company went about their additives, some may add them to a base as a 1 part formula, there is easy ways and complicated ways i like a bit of excitement and have much more control over how i want my product to be. We can all manipulate things like weight and flavour including enhancing original characteristics. Technology these days.... scary. We're talking Scientists in labs working with Nano elements and atoms. There are so many nutrient companies out there, but finding out the KEY elements and minerals and knowing their job and abilities helps to go a looong way. 

Calmag may have a little nitrogen in it to buffer it back up a little, I've never used the product but heard many talk about it. I love Dr. Repair because it works similar to calmag as far as i know, having the iron helps bring those heavy metals down to where they are needed. There is a very in depth science to all this nutrient stuff! But there's just as many Pros out there saying its more simple than that. It's what you want to make of it 

I think you maybe right about the 6th sense thing though... i get that alot. Mrs flowa is baffled when i pull out the measuring containers and add things up in my head  Haven't buggered it up yet touch wood 



HydroGp said:


> Advanced hydroponics of holland and rainwater ends at 5.9 to 6.0 ph. I only use ph up down when i use things like flower stimulator and pk booster.


Good stuff  the less ph adjuster the better!



Lemon king said:


> im in dwc and dont have a ppm meter i used to use ph drops and check daily now in i just make a solution occasionally use drops to check, then let her get on with it for the week. if theres problems i let the plant tell me through again leaf, colour and overall growth....
> 
> all growers can do this more growers just need to start reading there plants better and let the plant do some work we baby them enough!!


You are spot on  i believe we ALL can, I think people are more observant these days, well i feel i am 

I took pics tonight but may upload them tomorrow, haven't gone through them yet, if i will.... so stoned lol


AWESOME INPUT TO EVERYONE!!! Questions get Answers and people learn


----------



## daveroller (Aug 29, 2013)

So far with this system I haven't had any plant problems whatsoever. She looks perfectly healthy and vigorous at day 8 of flowering. (But nothing like yours, due to lighting differences and other limitations of my little cabinet. I'm just hoping for 2-3 ounces like I normally get. If they legalize it here, I might build a bigger grow room someday. Then I'll try for a pound!  ) Thanks for the info, Flowamasta!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2013)

daveroller said:


> So far with this system I haven't had any plant problems whatsoever. She looks perfectly healthy and vigorous at day 8 of flowering. (But nothing like yours, due to lighting differences and other limitations of my little cabinet. I'm just hoping for 2-3 ounces like I normally get. If they legalize it here, I might build a bigger grow room someday. Then I'll try for a pound!  ) Thanks for the info, Flowamasta!!!


Thats AWESOME to hear Dave  I'm sure you will be overall happy, and we can only get better and think of new ideas! 

Go for the lb  There's nothing quite like standing 5 feet back from the tent with my beautiful woman with the door wide open at harvest time seeing that massive tree in one of my bedrooms..... its SUCH a remarkable WONDROUS thing!! in such little time as well. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Peekineeze (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a few questions about your system. The feed ring...is that just a drip hose? Does it just drip out slowly or is there more pressure causing spray? How can that wet the entire medium? I would think it would just drain down and wet only the perlite that's under the ring. Also, the timer you use...is that just a basic light timer that works in 15 minute increments? I was certain I was going to buy or build an RDWC system but now I'm not sure. The last thing I want to do is buy something, then decide I want something else. I ALWAYS do that. One more thing. The "pot sock"...what exactly is this? I've google'd "pot sock" and "bucket sock" and I can't find much. Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2013)

That post was a novel - well worth the read  How are the chicks doing?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2013)

Peekineeze said:


> I have a few questions about your system. The feed ring...is that just a drip hose? Does it just drip out slowly or is there more pressure causing spray? How can that wet the entire medium? I would think it would just drain down and wet only the perlite that's under the ring. Also, the timer you use...is that just a basic light timer that works in 15 minute increments? I was certain I was going to buy or build an RDWC system but now I'm not sure. The last thing I want to do is buy something, then decide I want something else. I ALWAYS do that. One more thing. The "pot sock"...what exactly is this? I've google'd "pot sock" and "bucket sock" and I can't find much. Thanks.


The feed ring is just hose with little nipples pressed, there doesn't need to be much pressure just enough to flow freely through the entire feed ring, but enough to push up through the hose. The 15 minute actuation from the timer is sufficient to soak the entire medium and create a near perfect water/air ratio.
The pot sok keeps the perlite from falling through into the lower pot and back into the main res. I have hear they are difficult to obtain, keep looking 




Mohican said:


> That post was a novel - well worth the read  How are the chicks doing?


Thanx for that Mo  The chicks are doing GREAT! got some pics to include for you!

G nine @ day 14 flowering on the 31st of July.





















 Enjoy


----------



## daveroller (Sep 3, 2013)

Dude, those tops are huge for only day 14! My plant's on day 13 and the tops are just beginning to form tiny flowers. I wonder if anyone else on RIU grows plants as well as you do. Seriously! I never heard of anyone else getting 2 lbs of dried pot from a single plant.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats coz he's a [email protected]t!
How are ya bull?
Just a couple a quickies for ya....
Why change from the potash to the swell?
I have both products in the cupboard as well..
Im assuming it's the strength...my gut tells me the swell promotes a better flavor/aroma..
How do you keep sufficient nitrogen in flowering when you don't add any veg to your juice?
I use dr repair too , but still get yellowing as it contains more iron than nitrogen.
(i think).. Im pretty slack with rezchanges(dwc) so I'm assuming it's because you change so frequently.... 
Love ya work..i wana visit your house..


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2013)

daveroller said:


> Dude, those tops are huge for only day 14! My plant's on day 13 and the tops are just beginning to form tiny flowers. I wonder if anyone else on RIU grows plants as well as you do. Seriously! I never heard of anyone else getting 2 lbs of dried pot from a single plant.


 LOL, they are indeed big this round, this strain is very different compared to my last Amsterdam Gold, she has formed her budset very fast, this isn't to say she will continue this quickly, it may just mean she is a quick starter. Her structure is very tight, and nuggety, and i can only just start to see some resin glands appearing now whereas the Amsterdam strain showed quite early. Certainly a full tent this round, and i believe i have the nutrients dialed in now, and shes drinking that heavily now that i almost let her run dry in only 2 days. when i checked the level the water was barely getting sucked up by the pump!!

I'm sure there are other growers out there just like me, if not better  It's honestly just the system, very simple and refined down to only the the bare essentials. It may seem complicated to some, but really everything here can be set up in less than a day. I'm definitely hoping for 2 lb this round, i'm almost sure the tent could fit it in there. With 6 weeks vegging i was pushing the envelope, but i think her height will be maintained, only a couple of tops will likely be burned by the light, not much i can do about that considering my tops are less than 10 inches from the lamps themselves.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Thats coz he's a [email protected]t!
> How are ya bull?
> Just a couple a quickies for ya....
> Why change from the potash to the swell?
> ...


Haha! Morning to ya matey  hang on good afternoon! i slept in big time this morning...
I'm actually flowering with Dutch Master Gold range until week 5 where i will finish with Cyco's swell, and the reason for this is swells unique phosphoric acid in combo with add.27 from Dutch Masters should create an ultra efficient uptake of all the essential nutrients without any of them interfering with each other. Potash with Swell is basically the same, but Dutch masters add.27 has some extra aminos and vitamins that i think work better than cyco's potash, hence the reason for the company change. I wanted to see the effects of add.27 with an already quality chelated product like swell. The aroma should stay strong and transfer all left over nitrogen to the leaves and help drag the 'green' out a little longer and feed the buds more than they normally would get. Swell helps with ripening, it tells the plant that its time to finish swelling and stop throwing out more flower pistils. Leaf vigor dramatically changes with the addition of swell, and an instantaneous visual appearance begins to take shape and you can tell that finishing is just around the corner. I'm still learning to dial in Dutch Master's Add.27 but i'm almost throwing full srength at her, she gets 100mls each res change and the label recommends 120ml. Potash is not needed during add.27 as this contains slower releasing but clean mono-potassium sulfate which can directly be taken up by the plant, and the excess sugars are released on to the plant just as the resin intended. Burning hasn't been an issue this round, but we'll soon see! I'm having to flush more than i normally would, but this means i have a very 'active' blend.

Cheers for the compliments man!! when it hits legal i'll invite u round


----------



## Scroga (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha awesome! So I thought .27 should be used right the way through flower? im using combos of cyco and dutch master gold ,i find the potash really strong, like it turns pistils brown prematurly if given too much...had my eye on '27 for a while, wil def splash out after your testimony..., as far as the amminos and vitamins go,i thought that was what the flora + was for? thanks for the brain tickling info! P.s how do I stop my chook being broody..i chuck her out of the nest couple of times a day...no luck


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey FM - Chicks are looking gorgeous! Plant looks OK too hehe

Here are my babies:


North Garden:






Clones:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn Flowa, i'm astonished at how thick those buds are for only 13 days of flowering, top stuff as always bro 

Nice little garden you got there Mo, those bonzai's look unreal


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Haha awesome! So I thought .27 should be used right the way through flower? im using combos of cyco and dutch master gold ,i find the potash really strong, like it turns pistils brown prematurly if given too much...had my eye on '27 for a while, wil def splash out after your testimony..., as far as the amminos and vitamins go,i thought that was what the flora + was for? thanks for the brain tickling info! P.s how do I stop my chook being broody..i chuck her out of the nest couple of times a day...no luck


yeah, ad..27 is too potent with Potash, as the add.27 should have everything you basically need  oh and with Floralicious... i ran out!! finally... i'm trying it without, as she got it the first 6 weeks iof vegging so i'm sure she's stocked up 




Mohican said:


> Hey FM - Chicks are looking gorgeous! Plant looks OK too hehe
> 
> Here are my babies:
> 
> ...


Thanx Mo! I thought you'd like to see the babies! 3 months old now, and the little roo is already starting to mount his sisters!! 
Beautiful garden Mo!! You have things dialed in by the looks!! keep it up and keep us informed!



eastcoastmo said:


> Damn Flowa, i'm astonished at how thick those buds are for only 13 days of flowering, top stuff as always bro
> 
> Nice little garden you got there Mo, those bonzai's look unreal


So am I Easty! so am I, weird strain, i really hope she turns out special i have something else in the woodworks that you might know a little something about


----------



## Scroga (Sep 4, 2013)

Love to see what you could do with a "low yielding" strain,
Those ones breeders claim are connoisseur/head stash, but not much of it..
@eastcoastmo .. What up mo! You must be getting close to putting on another show hey?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> yeah, ad..27 is too potent with Potash, as the add.27 should have everything you basically need  oh and with Floralicious... i ran out!! finally... i'm trying it without, as she got it the first 6 weeks iof vegging so i'm sure she's stocked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent man, cant wait to find out what it is  

I reckon anything you grow is special, your buds always seem to turn out perfect lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

Scott's OG is getting frosty but it is also getting caterpillars!


















If they are on these then they are on all of the girls. Time to start spraying the BT.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 5, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> The pot sok keeps the perlite from falling through into the lower pot and back into the main res. I have hear they are difficult to obtain, keep looking



Thanks for the response. At first, all I could find was actual socks for your feet with cannabis symbols on them . I changed the search up and found quite a few places that carry them. Apparently these Pot Socks are as Australian as Kangaroos because every single store that has them is in Australia. None in the US though. Once I figure out how to mget the sock, it's go time ! I'm not the most handy individual. That's for sure. Between this and a scrog screen I will have my hands full. Holly crap I need a scrog screen. I haven't been able to LST my DWC much because it's just not easy to do with the bucket. The plant, like Agent Smith, has grown beyond my control. I can definitely see how one plant could fill up a 5 X 5 with a scrog. Should be interesting. 

I got my UVB's set up. My plant is really attracted to the UV light. They want to reach up & grab it. Can't wait to see the results. Thanks again!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 5, 2013)

Peekineeze said:


> Thanks for the response. At first, all I could find was actual socks for your feet with cannabis symbols on them . I changed the search up and found quite a few places that carry them. Apparently these Pot Socks are as Australian as Kangaroos because every single store that has them is in Australia. None in the US though. Once I figure out how to mget the sock, it's go time ! I'm not the most handy individual. That's for sure. Between this and a scrog screen I will have my hands full. Holly crap I need a scrog screen. I haven't been able to LST my DWC much because it's just not easy to do with the bucket. The plant, like Agent Smith, has grown beyond my control. I can definitely see how one plant could fill up a 5 X 5 with a scrog. Should be interesting.
> 
> I got my UVB's set up. My plant is really attracted to the UV light. They want to reach up & grab it. Can't wait to see the results. Thanks again!


Awesome find matey!

Good luck with everything! scrogging is the only way to go 

Gnine Day 17 Flower!!!! Getting a little ridiculous now. You can see on some tops, my lights are at their maximum height and penetrating to the max!!



















Look closely  it's there  just started to make her honey.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 5, 2013)

Bloody hell mate that is just ridiculous! They are freakin massive and hasnt even been in flower for 3 weeks yet :O


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 5, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell mate that is just ridiculous! They are freakin massive and hasnt even been in flower for 3 weeks yet :O


No kidding hey! extremely vigorous strain, and just loving her environment  Its been a while since i've seen growth like this! i tried slowing her growth with the massive trims i did, i could of even picked bigger clones off the tops! even her clones are dark green and healthy, fully rooted AFTER 8 DAYS! with a 11 watt desk flouro lamp. Talk about fast, thats an understatement.... i've given no flowering boosters just Cycos Silica and Dutch's Bloom A+B & add.27 (all gold range) 

I think many people will catch on now that a bigger plant will flower faster, harder, and produce ALOT more, especially by the looks of this. Still a long way to go yet... and i shook the netting, and wow she already sways with weight.
Not forgetting either that you can only see half the plant in these pics  this trunk looks like you could use it as a bat!


----------



## damiana (Sep 5, 2013)

Holy Shit dude, that is mammoth!!! Like some super-plant genetics. 

What is the size of your tent in inches? 

Also, I would love to get more details on your feeding schedule now that your combining the dutch masters gold line and a few cyco nuts. I would like to mimic your results, thought I would mimic your nut schedule first; if I can manage it safely. I over fed my babies during swell but they still look great, I'd hate to mess up future plants so really understanding how to carefully combine two companies nutes would be a necessary step prior to doing anything in reality. 

Maybe when you have time you could speak to your reasoning for the schedule you have, that would be sweet, but if you could even disclose your ml/l of nutes per week that would be Fantastic.

But definitely that Gnine combined with your optimal and aggressive environment is making Great results. I love checking in on this thread. Keep it up flo. Intoxicating just looking at it.

Thankfully my harvest is coming soon, I don't have to drool over this thread so much.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 5, 2013)

My mind boggles!!! Think I'm gonna convert my veg tent and do a "flowa" next to my little perpetual..


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you replace the pot sox after every grow or can they be reused? I ask because I have to have them sent from Australia so I'll order a bunch if they're one & done. Thanks.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 7, 2013)

Pretty sure he uses a new one each grow, once the roots come through there's massive holes in them. I use a new one each time in mine so better off getting a stack dude


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 7, 2013)

wow your doing big things here, i personally don't scrog but have you guys ever seen the hygrohybrid channel on youtube? dudes a straight beast pulling 1.5-2 pounds a plant in scrog under a 600w but his videos are super easy to follow and have step by step how he grows.
Not that you need any help your grow is right up there with the best of them, its still nice though to be able to compare what you do with other growers who are atleast equals or better in levels of skill.
I have a beautiful mom plant nl x skunk that if i ever flower her i wanna scrog as nothing stops her growth and she has such a beautiful scrog struture ( i think) anyways man im now subbed and watching.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2013)

damiana said:


> Holy Shit dude, that is mammoth!!! Like some super-plant genetics.
> 
> What is the size of your tent in inches?
> 
> ...


LOL  Thanx man, she's a 140x140x200cm tent (55x55x80) inches. 

My feeding schedule seems to change and differ a little each grow  as of currently i'm using 70ml Silica (Cyco) 30ml Dr. Repair (cyco), add.27 (90ml) +Bloom A+B Gold range (160ml each) from Dutch Masters, in a 40 litre res, Whom i'm really happy with! If i mixed this myself like the old days i would be pretty much the same 



Scroga said:


> My mind boggles!!! Think I'm gonna convert my veg tent and do a "flowa" next to my little perpetual..


Shall i hold you to that?  lol, i like that.... ' a flowa ' hehe



Peekineeze said:


> Do you replace the pot sox after every grow or can they be reused? I ask because I have to have them sent from Australia so I'll order a bunch if they're one & done. Thanks.


replace all the grimy stuff each grow  always fresh and clean. 




urban1026835 said:


> wow your doing big things here, i personally don't scrog but have you guys ever seen the hygrohybrid channel on youtube? dudes a straight beast pulling 1.5-2 pounds a plant in scrog under a 600w but his videos are super easy to follow and have step by step how he grows.
> Not that you need any help your grow is right up there with the best of them, its still nice though to be able to compare what you do with other growers who are atleast equals or better in levels of skill.
> I have a beautiful mom plant nl x skunk that if i ever flower her i wanna scrog as nothing stops her growth and she has such a beautiful scrog struture ( i think) anyways man im now subbed and watching.


Thanx man! I haven't heard of that guy, but he sounds like he has similar ideas with growing! an Aussie perhaps? I may have to check him out, there are a few growers that ive seen now that are starting to pull some BIG plants. Tis the new game  Scrogging is ULTRA efficient and Very reliable in gaining huge yields in small spaces. 

Awesome stuff!  The Game is ON  jk


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 7, 2013)

i dont believe hes an aussie but hey i could be wrong just happened to stumble on his how to scrog videos and realized the dude was in another league all his own or so i thought but now i see there are some serious scroggers on riu.
Should be moving into a new place in a few months where i can ditch the tents and just have a room i can dedicate at which time i will scrog this beautiful mom i have nl x skunk she's just built to be stretched out on a net.


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a question that is related to how plants process nutrients. I remembered that you went to school for horticulture so I thought I'd take a shot. A while back I noticed by accident that if I deny or cut back on the plants food for a while, they sometimes thrive once I give them full feedings again. It seems like they thrive even more than if I would have fed them normally throughout. Humans who are coming off a diet often gain more weight than they lost because their metabolism slows. I've heard this referred to as "starvation mode" where the body stores more than normal as a response to insufficient caloric intake. Do plants do this? Thanks again.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2013)

Peekineeze said:


> I have a question that is related to how plants process nutrients. I remembered that you went to school for horticulture so I thought I'd take a shot. A while back I noticed by accident that if I deny or cut back on the plants food for a while, they sometimes thrive once I give them full feedings again. It seems like they thrive even more than if I would have fed them normally throughout. Humans who are coming off a diet often gain more weight than they lost because their metabolism slows. I've heard this referred to as "starvation mode" where the body stores more than normal as a response to insufficient caloric intake. Do plants do this? Thanks again.


awesome question, and without trailing this great idea, noone will know  But my logical thinking is thinking, No starving is good for the Ganja plant, ONLY because ( and this is my opinion ) that during the grow period you want the plant to grow fast and healthy, and any indication of starving will likely cause stress, and no matter the comeback it doesn't mean that the plant might go into over-drive... It might....... but i don't think so. Grow period is to store all that is needed to sustain the Nitrogen to feed the leaves so the plant can do her job in flowering and use less energy trying to grow, and more trying to FLOWER  any energy not put into growing as fast as possible is less efficient and may turn out less yield. Again that doens't mean better/worse weed!!  That will have to be a trial! Some stress can be good, but under the right circumstances ( tipping, cloning, trimming....) Some strains might love a bit of stress, and pump out the good stuff, some is best to leave alone and build more structure. My current strain is super fast, and just loves the climate i have her in, i just hope she doesn't get too big, some already as round as my fist.

Gnine is growing CRAZY quick!! I hit Day 24 tonight, but i got some pics i took just the other day @ day 21. Had a major issue while flushing the other day, the 19mm return line got blocked with roots, while filling the pot she got about half way while giving a flush thru before closing the tap off and started to overflow out of the top of the first inner pot. I had a HUUUUUUGE flood as i was bent out of my mind, and it was 2am in the morning, and i was lost when i heard the dripping water, i didn't know to turn off the electricity or what!? I was careful needless to say, and got things dry in an hour or so..... Pulled the return line off and cleaned out an excess of beautiful white healthy roots with a drain scraper and got everything flowing again, and she's back to sweet Flowa's World again! 
Here she was 3 days ago. Day 21 on the 9th/9th. ( 3 days ago )































Enjoy the view ​


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD! Dude how thick are those buds already! Damn bro that is going to be an absolute monster  god i love watching your grows, so inspiring man  thank you for the awesome bud pron brother


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2013)

How do those giant pom poms smell now? You really need to move to the States and start a grow company and a school!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2013)

Here here Mo! Even I'd move to the US for that


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 12, 2013)

Checked my plant today & found tiny pollen sacks on the lower stems. GD! . Idk why it hermied. The plant was thriving & happy. The only stress it was under in it's life was high temps. Damn! It was almost 6 feet tall. What a waste. The strain came from a CaliConnection mixed pack. I've heard they have some strains that hermie easily. Frustrating!

Anyways, I'm buying my stuff to make a drip system now and have a few questions. The water pump; is it supposed to be submersible? Also, the return line that goes back to the reservoir; is that connected to the same pump? Is it sucking the water back to the res. I haven't ever used water pumps so I don't know much about em. Sorry if these questions are elementary. Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 12, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> OH MY GOD! Dude how thick are those buds already! Damn bro that is going to be an absolute monster  god i love watching your grows, so inspiring man  thank you for the awesome bud pron brother


I know ey, its weird. I feel like i've lost a couple of weeks!?



Mohican said:


> How do those giant pom poms smell now? You really need to move to the States and start a grow company and a school!


Just starting to get their stink on now  the frost is coming in nicely and she's starting to form her unique bud shape. Starting to smell like pungent fruit, a little like mangos.
I would love to do that, i honestly would!! the things that run through my mind!..............



Peekineeze said:


> Checked my plant today & found tiny pollen sacks on the lower stems. GD! . Idk why it hermied. The plant was thriving & happy. The only stress it was under in it's life was high temps. Damn! It was almost 6 feet tall. What a waste. The strain came from a CaliConnection mixed pack. I've heard they have some strains that hermie easily. Frustrating!
> 
> Anyways, I'm buying my stuff to make a drip system now and have a few questions. The water pump; is it supposed to be submersible? Also, the return line that goes back to the reservoir; is that connected to the same pump? Is it sucking the water back to the res. I haven't ever used water pumps so I don't know much about em. Sorry if these questions are elementary. Thanks.


6 feet tall? that is very tall for a hydro plant!? that might have something to do with it also, not near enough light down the bottom of 6 feet matey...... That seems to be the likely reason. Plants grown indoors need close penetrating lighting, so canopies that lay flat gather more light/energy.

Yes my pump is submersible. The pot is raised above the nutrient level so it can gravity return to the res.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 12, 2013)

I dont really understand how the netting is setup?
Forgive me for not going through from page 1 but the mrs smashed my laptop, is horrific trying to navigateon a phone...i see a cable tie pinching some net together...
I remember you saying you have 2 layers...


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 12, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Yes my pump is submersible. The pot is raised above the nutrient level so it can gravity return to the res.


Ok. I guess I'll have to build something to elevate the pots. Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 13, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I dont really understand how the netting is setup?
> Forgive me for not going through from page 1 but the mrs smashed my laptop, is horrific trying to navigateon a phone...i see a cable tie pinching some net together...
> I remember you saying you have 2 layers...


lol, You are spot on  The first layer is mainly to train it outwards, and the 2nd top layer is to support the weight to minimize stress well they both do that, but trust me... without 2 layers you will have BIG disasters growing flowers this big! they are already extremely heavy and dense, i hope the air is moving enough to keep things A1 



Peekineeze said:


> Ok. I guess I'll have to build something to elevate the pots. Thanks.


You most certainly will if you want to gravity return your nutrients. A BIG POT is preferred.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 13, 2013)

So the second net is placed exactly matching to the other one, tied on, purely for reinforcing and strengthening the first net? what are you using for net? Making your own? I can sew nets...think I might try sewing a scrog net..loose..


----------



## tokestur (Sep 14, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> ​


goddamn, flow.

im just stunned at how fat those colas keep getting.

mine are half the fullness of yours  
i think i let them get too big before flower,.. 
they way over grew the screen. all the nugs are small and super spaced out on each branch...but still frosty atleast!

is 3"-8" too close for my sealed 600's? the temp under the glass is 80ish


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 15, 2013)

Scroga said:


> So the second net is placed exactly matching to the other one, tied on, purely for reinforcing and strengthening the first net? what are you using for net? Making your own? I can sew nets...think I might try sewing a scrog net..loose..


Sorry, i did forget to mention the top netting is about 6-10 inches above the first. The middle of the plant raises it a little in the middle which allows the side areas to come up further. You can pull the net down one you have weaved a few branches through and spread her out within reason, and this helps maintain an even level. You can always bend a few long tips under a square away under their bottom node, or tie them on with some soft wire garden ties.
I use just plastic netting, could be stronger, but it works.




tokestur said:


> goddamn, flow.
> 
> im just stunned at how fat those colas keep getting.
> 
> ...


3 inches is a bit close if you ask me. put your hand under there. Can you hold it there for as long as you can hold your arm out? if not then maybe too close.


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 15, 2013)

Flowa got a ? in the Cyco nutrient regimine did you use 1ml of Grow A and 1 Ml of Grow b per liter? or 2 mls of A and 2mls of B?


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 15, 2013)

and just another ? just making sure I have this correct you use for Veg NUtes: Grow a and b, silica, dr. repair, grow xl, and floralicious.... for flower : bloom a and b, silica, potash, swell, and suga rush.. am I getting this correct and if not could you clarify this


----------



## tokestur (Sep 15, 2013)

like i said,
directly under the glass its only about 80.F,
so yes i could hold my arm there all day and not even break a sweat. heat is not a problem, nor is burning tips,
but i was just curious if the HPS/MH were more effective at a further distance, than closer like i have mine.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 16, 2013)

ahaaaa! The secret ever changing nute regimen..dudes it's all good trying to mimic his feed times/type but I think the best lesson flowa teaches is too watch your plants/examine for the slightest stress..nailing that art/with a good understanding of plant biology wil help you find the right feeding program for you... Ec and ph meters will help with your learning..


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm just wondering if he completely leaves out the zyme and uptake in the cyco regimine... that's my ?


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a blue lab combo meter an understand how to use it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2013)

If i were anyone using dutch master nutes id be stocking up big time...the company has gone bust


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2013)

420kushman said:


> I'm just wondering if he completely leaves out the zyme and uptake in the cyco regimine... that's my ?


Yep he sure does, no reason to use them as they can make things a tad slimy!


----------



## Scroga (Sep 16, 2013)

420kushman said:


> I have a blue lab combo meter an understand how to use it


Sorry mate,i wasnt trying to be rude.. 
I think as far as cyco goes,i think he also likes to use that stretch inhibitor stuff? 
Pgr is it?
Don't throw all your money away on veg... Jm2c


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 16, 2013)

Appreciate the help everyone!! Looking forward to giving this method a try


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 16, 2013)

That's Fair dinkum mate ! What'a stout trunk n bush ... this outt'a get you on walk'a bout without leaving the pad .. eh ? What happened to LordJin ? Weren't we supposed to be shine'n on the gals photo shoots with party favors by now ?

Cheers on the success mate. Keep'um stiff  .. or was that Splif ?

Enjoy the view ​[/QUOTE]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2013)

I promise to get back to you all shortly!!

Gnine @ day 27!!!!!!! yes she's a _*FREEEEEEEAK*_.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh my.. Speaking of the sun  Nice update! Looks great!
The bud at your thumb looks strange ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2013)

That is some craaazy bud growth for 27 days bro!! She is indeed a mega freak  i like it!!


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you get the Jack Herer X Skunk strain from a seed bank, clone or did you cross them yourself? Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 18, 2013)

420kushman said:


> Flowa got a ? in the Cyco nutrient regimine did you use 1ml of Grow A and 1 Ml of Grow b per liter? or 2 mls of A and 2mls of B?


I used 2 ml. Starting off at half strength. It all depends on your plant at the given time.



420kushman said:


> and just another ? just making sure I have this correct you use for Veg NUtes: Grow a and b, silica, dr. repair, grow xl, and floralicious.... for flower : bloom a and b, silica, potash, swell, and suga rush.. am I getting this correct and if not could you clarify this


This is a difficult answer, especially if you haven't followed the whole thread. I have used and still use some of these products, i have just minimized everything to keep things more simple, and much cheaper on the budget. I used Grow A+B from cyco i think ti start with then followed by Dutch Masters along with cycos slica, b1 boost, and Dr. Repair. For flowering i used Bloom A+B Dutch Masters, Silica (cyco) and add.27 (addiditive) and the first 3 weeks of flowering i fed B1 boost to keep up the nitrogen levels while the plant naturally starts to use it up. I use PGR's only when necessary to combat vertical growth if it ever becomes an issue.



tokestur said:


> like i said,
> directly under the glass its only about 80.F,
> so yes i could hold my arm there all day and not even break a sweat. heat is not a problem, nor is burning tips,
> but i was just curious if the HPS/MH were more effective at a further distance, than closer like i have mine.


They CAN be too close. The leaves will bleach out and turn white and stress occurs. MH is cooler than HPS by about 3-5 degrees atleast. Hps will grow more compact buds while producing more UV. I have mine right on the brink, but when the colas get heavier they should all hang outwards and should level out a bit more, for now, everything looks a bit scary really, but all will lay down eventually.



Scroga said:


> ahaaaa! The secret ever changing nute regimen..dudes it's all good trying to mimic his feed times/type but I think the best lesson flowa teaches is too watch your plants/examine for the slightest stress..nailing that art/with a good understanding of plant biology wil help you find the right feeding program for you... Ec and ph meters will help with your learning..


VERY good advice  thanx scroga! after all, i'm still a beginner... a lucky beginner is all.




eastcoastmo said:


> If i were anyone using dutch master nutes id be stocking up big time...the company has gone bust


Yeah....  i seen that. I also heard in the woodworx that Cyco is the only company making nutrients for the medical marijuana companies! I will be sticking with 85% of cycos stuff, as they have always worked out well, and their quality is hard to beat if you ask me... unless you mix things up from scratch yourself. It does suck though, but the Bigger names are starting to stand out now, and it looks like WA is going to legalize cannabis soon    Touch wood. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Yep he sure does, no reason to use them as they can make things a tad slimy!


Yeah, they make more of them to make more $$$$ I'm using less than half of what i used to use!!! and this way she even drinks more each day AND it seems as though my root growth is out of this world also!!!



420kushman said:


> Appreciate the help everyone!! Looking forward to giving this method a try


No problem matey, sorry i'm not here all the time to answer questions straight away, i happen to smoke copious amounts of erb, to the point of each day blending into the next  But i'm sure alot more can agree with me there  Enjoy the run down of the method man, its all here.



Robert4budz said:


> That's Fair dinkum mate ! What'a stout trunk n bush ... this outt'a get you on walk'a bout without leaving the pad .. eh ? What happened to LordJin ? Weren't we supposed to be shine'n on the gals photo shoots with party favors by now ?
> 
> Cheers on the success mate. Keep'um stiff  .. or was that Splif ?
> 
> Enjoy the view ​


[/QUOTE]
Ha  Cheers man, glad you like!!



HydroGp said:


> Oh my.. Speaking of the sun  Nice update! Looks great!
> The bud at your thumb looks strange ?


Thanx for the compliments  that is a semi-stressed tip, just under the opening to the cooling hood, she is starting to foxtail a bit at the tips. Not going to worry me the slightest though, it only looks like a few heads, maybe 3 or 4 out of about 60+ 



eastcoastmo said:


> That is some craaazy bud growth for 27 days bro!! She is indeed a mega freak  i like it!!


I know. I really dont know what to do, if i forget 1 day to do something she drains the res, this thing is literally a monster! I swear she Just burped.



Peekineeze said:


> Did you get the Jack Herer X Skunk strain from a seed bank, clone or did you cross them yourself? Thanks.


A friend is a plant genius  not from a seed bank. Current strain is Gnine. Again not from a seedbank, a super hybrid


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 18, 2013)

Appreciate it flows wish u luck with the harvest!! Gonna be freaking fat bro!!!


----------



## Scroga (Sep 18, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt that that thing could burp! Hahaha funny fucker! Mate, where did you hear wa may legalize? I'll start my own dispenserie! Thankyou god


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow! Preach FlowaMasta  Touching wood for legalization.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2013)

Hell yes, and then for the capital to follow would be great too


----------



## Scroga (Sep 18, 2013)

Surely abbott wouldnt allow it...but the flip side is, in this day and age..our economy can't really do without it...there just too much revenue to be made..so much more than prohibition! Maybe they've finally had a light bulb moment..


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 18, 2013)

I was checking out one of your threads on another cannabis site and the picture you posted of your drip ring looks like it has about 6 descent sized valves that aim the liquid inward. The drip rings I'm running into don't have valves. The two I keep finding is the GH Waterfarm Drip Ring or Hydro Halo Water Rings. From reviews I've read, these both have small holes that can become clogged. Do those valves on yours allow only enough water to drip or do they spray? I would rather have some pressure coming out of big enough holes to spray a bit. What kind (brand) of drip ring is that you use?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 19, 2013)

420kushman said:


> Appreciate it flows wish u luck with the harvest!! Gonna be freaking fat bro!!!


No worries 
She certainly is



Scroga said:


> I wouldn't doubt that that thing could burp! Hahaha funny fucker! Mate, where did you hear wa may legalize? I'll start my own dispenserie! Thankyou god


A little birdie told me that something is already taking place.... A good source, but nothing else to add yet....



Mohican said:


> Wow! Preach FlowaMasta  Touching wood for legalization.


  



eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yes, and then for the capital to follow would be great too


  



Scroga said:


> Surely abbott wouldnt allow it...but the flip side is, in this day and age..our economy can't really do without it...there just too much revenue to be made..so much more than prohibition! Maybe they've finally had a light bulb moment..


Soooo much $ to be made... its all they want. $ is power.



Peekineeze said:


> I was checking out one of your threads on another cannabis site and the picture you posted of your drip ring looks like it has about 6 descent sized valves that aim the liquid inward. The drip rings I'm running into don't have valves. The two I keep finding is the GH Waterfarm Drip Ring or Hydro Halo Water Rings. From reviews I've read, these both have small holes that can become clogged. Do those valves on yours allow only enough water to drip or do they spray? I would rather have some pressure coming out of big enough holes to spray a bit. What kind (brand) of drip ring is that you use?


I used a dripper ring once but i drilled the holes out to about 4 mm, you want a good constant flow. If it sprays, you might damage new young leaves. I keep it under a layer of perlite/hydroton.

Gnine Day 31 Flowering..... Believe it LOL 



















Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummy.


----------



## THLee (Sep 19, 2013)

Tried pming you flowamasta but dont think it works. first off i just wanna say big props to you for being so humble about ur skills and being happy to answer any ones queries. Can i just ask you about your topping. Do you top for 2 or fimm for 4 ? And how many times do you top in total?


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 19, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I used a dripper ring once but i drilled the holes out to about 4 mm, you want a good constant flow. If it sprays, you might damage new young leaves. I keep it under a layer of perlite/hydroton.


Yeah, I figured you'd want it burried. What kind of ring is that you use? I can't find anything like it. Thanks.


----------



## 420kushman (Sep 19, 2013)

u can build one out of half in poly tube and a T junction... look in your local lawn and garden store and look for yard spinkle systems and u should find the 1/2 inch poly tube and nozzels and elbows and such


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 19, 2013)

420kushman said:


> u can build one out of half in poly tube and a T junction... look in your local lawn and garden store and look for yard spinkle systems and u should find the 1/2 inch poly tube and nozzels and elbows and such


Thank you.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2013)

Its always a good idea to test run your feed setup with everything attached and hooked up, you only need about 500-800 litres per hour for the ratio output of your pump. Strong enough to push up the line to the top of the pot, but not too powerful that it speeds past your return, or you may end up with a overflowing pot! always have a bigger return than your feeder to prevent this would be problem. If you can find good quality hose you can just use that for your feed ring, and cur holes once the ring is adjusted, and little 90' degree corner joiners for the nipples, you don't have to have them, draining out is sufficient, i have accomplished this no problem once before. cut your holes smaller to begin with if needed.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 22, 2013)

Gnine @ day 34  and a shot in the dark....


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2013)

Fantastic as always flower! Im really having a hard time seeing how big those buds are. They look like something King Kong would hold on to and fight airplanes  lol
Can i request a thumb shot next to a bud?  Thx
Im almost through with my grow and will be trying something similar to your setup. Cant wait. Thank you for your great info and porn.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2013)

So perfect FM! I can't wait until I can try one of the winners that I am testing in your setup with your nute schedule. Hope it comes close to the magic that you get!

Here is the Jesus OG outside in super soil:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 22, 2013)

Plant looking brilliant . I'm buying more supplies. Is a 10 gallon reservoir big enough? Thanks.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 22, 2013)

How much longer do you reckon you'll go flowa?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 23, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Fantastic as always flower! Im really having a hard time seeing how big those buds are. They look like something King Kong would hold on to and fight airplanes  lol
> Can i request a thumb shot next to a bud?  Thx
> Im almost through with my grow and will be trying something similar to your setup. Cant wait. Thank you for your great info and porn.


Thanx man!! Loving this grow to the max!! I'll try to remember the thumb next to one of the colas for ya!



Mohican said:


> So perfect FM! I can't wait until I can try one of the winners that I am testing in your setup with your nute schedule. Hope it comes close to the magic that you get!
> 
> Here is the Jesus OG outside in super soil:
> 
> ...


Beeeeautiful Mo  Can't wait till you got my method going! i'm truly excited, aswell as your spectacular greenhouse!

Thanx Mo! awesome bud shot! Nice and super clear!!



Peekineeze said:


> Plant looking brilliant . I'm buying more supplies. Is a 10 gallon reservoir big enough? Thanks.


 I would go atleast a 20gal.... I use a 50 litre and i max out the root zone every time.



Scroga said:


> How much longer do you reckon you'll go flowa?


I dont know yet, a little hard to judge. She's starting to swell now, and wanting more food still.... Foxtails are appearing hear and there  and her calyxs are stacking as fast as she can swell them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 23, 2013)

Jesus christ Flowa she's an impressive specimen and done to perfection as always  soooo much resin already too!!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 23, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Jesus christ Flowa she's an impressive specimen and done to perfection as always  soooo much resin already too!!


I know ey  very much a super freak of a plant. the stench is quite unforgiving aswell i might add....

A small update for the obsessed  

View attachment 2832516View attachment 2832520View attachment 2832522View attachment 2832525


----------



## Downinit (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Flowa! Man Gnine looks freaking amazing brotha!! I only dram of plats that big and beautiful  Have another question.. My DWC skywalker OG wilted and dyed after I flushed and fed.. I think I may have accidentally added to much flourilious?? Maybe spelled wrong but u know what I mean. Anyways, would that kill or wilt a plant?? Thanks again.


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 23, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> I would go atleast a 20gal.... I use a 50 litre and i max out the root zone every time.



When you say you "max out the root zone", what does that mean? Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 24, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Hey Flowa! Man Gnine looks freaking amazing brotha!! I only dram of plats that big and beautiful  Have another question.. My DWC skywalker OG wilted and dyed after I flushed and fed.. I think I may have accidentally added to much flourilious?? Maybe spelled wrong but u know what I mean. Anyways, would that kill or wilt a plant?? Thanks again.


Sounds like overwatering and maybe too much nutes.... my opinion anyway.



Peekineeze said:


> When you say you "max out the root zone", what does that mean? Thanks.


I no longer have room for any more root growth at the end of the harvest.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 24, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Hey Flowa! Man Gnine looks freaking amazing brotha!! I only dram of plats that big and beautiful  Have another question.. My DWC skywalker OG wilted and dyed after I flushed and fed.. I think I may have accidentally added to much flourilious?? Maybe spelled wrong but u know what I mean. Anyways, would that kill or wilt a plant?? Thanks again.


why are you flushing then feeding in DWC? shouldnt be a need if you havnt gone crazy with the ppm....flush before you pick..
how big is your rez and how much fl+ did you add?


----------



## Downinit (Sep 24, 2013)

Scroga said:


> why are you flushing then feeding in DWC? shouldnt be a need if you havnt gone crazy with the ppm....flush before you pick..
> how big is your rez and how much fl+ did you add?


I always do a quick flush when doing my change out as not to have salt build up. Is this wrong?? Rez is 5gal but after the air gap between netpot and water it's about 3 1/2gal. Fl + I normally give 3.75 ml but this time I think I accidentally added a lil more do to small spill..


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 25, 2013)

Gnine @ day 37  another couple of weeks to go!!, i know she looks very mature for her age, but i assure you there is still alot of growing to do yet. The lower nugs are looking nice and ripened, but the tips are still stacking on the calyxs, and who am i to complain about more growing? I'm on my second lot of bloom bottles A+B from Dutch Masters, and only using a 45 litre res  This plant has been the most thirsty thing i've ever come across.

I wasn't expecting this dramatic bubblegum/sweet banana stench though!?

_*here she is day 37

























look at that resin!!! I'm gobsmacked!!!!!













Here's a shot of the whole plant. well, from the front anyway. This goes back the same as it is wide  1 plant. 6 weeks vegging and so far ......... 37 days. I've checked that number more than 3 times, and its right on the dot.*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2013)

Wish i could give you more rep bro, she is just amazing and i didnt think it was possible, but your grows just get better and better  thanks for sharing brother


----------



## Scroga (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm Gobsmacked!! You been through whole bottles on one girl? Lordy!


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks great FM! Does anybody know where I can find dark colored 13 Gallon buckets in the US? I just tried to order some 13 Gallon EZ Store Buckets from the only place I could find them (hydro helper) and the unhelpful person on the phone said they wouldn't ship them. Not even for $50 shipping? I can find them in white but nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 26, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wish i could give you more rep bro, she is just amazing and i didnt think it was possible, but your grows just get better and better  thanks for sharing brother


LOL  Thanx Easty!! you're much too kind!. 



Scroga said:


> I'm Gobsmacked!! You been through whole bottles on one girl? Lordy!


Yea i know!! it doesn't seem right, but i'm dosing 150ml of each res change + inbetween top ups!!



Peekineeze said:


> Looks great FM! Does anybody know where I can find dark colored 13 Gallon buckets in the US? I just tried to order some 13 Gallon EZ Store Buckets from the only place I could find them (hydro helper) and the unhelpful person on the phone said they wouldn't ship them. Not even for $50 shipping? I can find them in white but nothing else. Thanks.


Thanx matey  
I say paint the outside of the bucket with a non toxic paint if you're worried, i don't think light will get through just because the white colour if thats what you're worried about. Remember the roots are inside the inner pot, so its going to be dark 


Forgot to add the whole plant pic last night...


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 26, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx matey
> I say paint the outside of the bucket with a non toxic paint if you're worried, i don't think light will get through just because the white colour if thats what you're worried about. Remember the roots are inside the inner pot, so its going to be dark


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, especially with the Pot Sox (assuming I can get them). I just figured I might use these buckets for DWC/RDWC at some point in the future so I wanted blue or black. I also have an incurable case of OCD when it comes to aesthetics. Things have to look neat, clean and symmetrical or I just can't stand it. That's why I wanted to avoid painting or using aluminum tape to light proof. I'm sure it will be fine for the drip system though. Thanks. I can't wait to get started. I have no plants growing right now and I'm legitimately depressed.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2013)

I think Smart Pots would be good replacements here in the US for pot sox. That is what I am going to try. I will suspend the smart pot full of Perlite in a large container and have it drain back to my res.


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I think Smart Pots would be good replacements here in the US for pot sox. That is what I am going to try. I will suspend the smart pot full of Perlite in a large container and have it drain back to my res.


That might work. Are you going with 13 gallon buckets and a 15 gallon smart pot?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2013)

36 gallon stainless steel container with a 20 gallon smart pot. The container is a recycled pool filter housing. it has a ring that held the top on that I will use to hold the pot in place. I measured the container and the 20 gallon smartie is perfect.

I am hoping I can get at least half as good of results as the Masta!


----------



## Rubix (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey Flowa, I've been following your grows for a few months now. I decided to give perlite a try because of your grows actually. I just started a thread for the two girls I have going. I think I'm going to change up the watering method though, it's kinda hard to ph and change the water. I'm just having a hard time finding the right containers for the new setup. I think I'm gonna go with some 10 or so gallon square Rubbermaid totes. Not sure yet though.


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Sep 27, 2013)

Subbed! Rock on Flowamasta! Love the grows!


----------



## Peekineeze (Sep 30, 2013)

Rubix said:


> I'm just having a hard time finding the right containers for the new setup.


The white 13 gallon pots are easy to find, if that's what you're looking for. Google "13 gallon EZ Stor container" and you'll find them. The dark ones like Current Culture uses are another story, unfortunately. Can't find em anywhere.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2013)

Gnine @ day 43!!! 'Whhhhhhaaaaaaat!!!???'


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Oct 2, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Gnine @ day 43!!! 'Whhhhhhaaaaaaat!!!???'


WOW! Look at the vivid colors and trichomes!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking shexshee FM!


Here are a couple macros of the Ace of Spades #6 using my Samsung WB150F:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome pics from both Flowa and Mo, nice work gentlemen  
Flowa, the resin on gnine is ridiculous :-O


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2013)

JohnNeedsMeds said:


> WOW! Look at the vivid colors and trichomes!!!!


Thankyou!! I do look at them  all day, every day  I am truly a proud dad to this girl!



Mohican said:


> Looking shexshee FM!
> 
> 
> Here are a couple macros of the Ace of Spades #6 using my Samsung WB150F:
> ...


Thanx Mo! Beautiful pics yourself! insane colours  Ace of spades is always one strain that sits in the back of the mind.... is that because its always badass and a true representation of quality genetics? I'm thinking so!! its always nice to see different strains growing, and i dont mind the odd surprise strain now and then 



eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome pics from both Flowa and Mo, nice work gentlemen
> Flowa, the resin on gnine is ridiculous :-O


Thanx Easty!  Gnine is a sure shocker, the stench is getting a little on the 'potent' side, and its not even possible to dry a sample in the bedroom without stinking the place out, this girl is getting REALLY big, and leaning on the sides of the tent, all the colas are falling over, and it looks messy, but i'll soon see when i goto handle this complicated mess at harvest time! i will literally have to balance the plant out as i harvest. Its that big lol. She would easily topple over with one sided buds on her, i cant even shake the net it feels like a beached whale. ridiculous is the right words for her indeed!!  Her potency looks to be quite up there too The fox tails are nearly completely fattened up, and soon it will be snippety snip time!!!


----------



## Peekineeze (Oct 3, 2013)

flowamasta said:


>


Those are the best pics yet FM. Getting gooey! I have another question. When I asked you about reservoir sizes, you told me to go with at least a 20 gallon reservoir but isn't your reservoir only 13 gallons? I was just curious why the reservoir needs to be that big considering the fact that the solution is constantly being recirculated. Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 4, 2013)

Peekineeze said:


> Those are the best pics yet FM. Getting gooey! I have another question. When I asked you about reservoir sizes, you told me to go with at least a 20 gallon reservoir but isn't your reservoir only 13 gallons? I was just curious why the reservoir needs to be that big considering the fact that the solution is constantly being recirculated. Thanks.


Thanx mate  I don't remember saying 20 gallons for the res, i may have misread/mistyped, but a good 40 litres should be minimum or you'll be forever topping up every day. My plant only last week was drinking over 12-15 litres in a day!!! Being available to the roots in the the perfect water/air ratio helps grow a thirsty plant. Hydro, doesn't 'Need' to be anything, as long as it works for you, it can be as simple as sticking a plant in the pot and putting a light over-head  my methods are the way they are because it works for me  I'm still learning more each and every grow.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 4, 2013)

Any idea on the genetics of g9 yet? Buds look skunky too me ..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Flowa, here's a couple of pics of my breeding project, got a shiva skunk, shark shock, mango, original skunk 1 and blueberry females with a male blueberry at the back. The second shot is the shiva skunk with some juicy beans starting to form  damn the box smells so good too!!


----------



## Peekineeze (Oct 4, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx mate  I don't remember saying 20 gallons for the res, i may have misread/mistyped, but a good 40 litres should be minimum or you'll be forever topping up every day. My plant only last week was drinking over 12-15 litres in a day!!! Being available to the roots in the the perfect water/air ratio helps grow a thirsty plant. Hydro, doesn't 'Need' to be anything, as long as it works for you, it can be as simple as sticking a plant in the pot and putting a light over-head  my methods are the way they are because it works for me  I'm still learning more each and every grow.


Ok. Yeah, I thought both would probably work but I wanted to check before I pulled the trigger. "Need" was not the right word. I've bought things in the recent past just to find out it wasn't ideal and ended up replacing. 12-15 liters is quite a lot of water consumption considering the fact that the roots aren't submerged. I would think they would be able to consume more water if totally submerged but maybe that's counterintuitive. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bez55 (Oct 10, 2013)

Been following for quite some time now and i am very impressed. i have only one question....are u using tap water and if so what is your tap water like down under?


----------



## ixnicexi (Oct 10, 2013)

Flo master looks like you know your stuff pretty well. this is my first indoor and was wondering if you clip any leaves off during veg of do any type of high or low stress training???

Thanks


----------



## daveroller (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Flowa,

I have another question to add to the others... I remember you tried "water curing" your pot a couple years ago. Did you like the results? Did it really take the harshness on the throat away from it?


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Any idea on the genetics of g9 yet? Buds look skunky too me ..


I agree, definitely skunky!! I actually thought it was ol' Jack skunk, but the buzz and flavour is totally unique! Lemon fuel taste and a very psychadelic visual and very head buzzy stone! A true contender in my books if you ask me!




eastcoastmo said:


> View attachment 2846473
> View attachment 2846479
> 
> Hey Flowa, here's a couple of pics of my breeding project, got a shiva skunk, shark shock, mango, original skunk 1 and blueberry females with a male blueberry at the back. The second shot is the shiva skunk with some juicy beans starting to form  damn the box smells so good too!!


Shiva beans  good choice  It sounds like a gourmet meal you're serving up for some Ganja God or something! lol lookin beautiful Easty!!



Peekineeze said:


> Ok. Yeah, I thought both would probably work but I wanted to check before I pulled the trigger. "Need" was not the right word. I've bought things in the recent past just to find out it wasn't ideal and ended up replacing. 12-15 liters is quite a lot of water consumption considering the fact that the roots aren't submerged. I would think they would be able to consume more water if totally submerged but maybe that's counterintuitive. Thanks for the help.


 If you had the roots submerged you could run into more issues only because this system is designed with mostly air roots to be grown and when you completely submerge them thats starting water cultures and a differnt game altogether. You would have to have the solution aerated inside the pot aswell to prevent rootrot, but yes like you say, this would be illogical.






bez55 said:


> Been following for quite some time now and i am very impressed. i have only one question....are u using tap water and if so what is your tap water like down under?


Yes i use tap water, its around 400-600ppm but has some nasties like high calcium traces and the obvious fluoride crap... Our tap water is not drinkable., some would say it is, but i prefer to drink pure/filterd.



ixnicexi said:


> Flo master looks like you know your stuff pretty well. this is my first indoor and was wondering if you clip any leaves off during veg of do any type of high or low stress training???
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, i trim many leaves during veg, I hack my grows to pieces!  a little stress at the right times is barely an issue, and can be beneficial actually! letting light into areas that need more light will always help with growth. After a while you will see which areas are in need of maintenance, lighter shades of green can mean a lack of light underneath a canopy and removing larger leaves up top to let light in can really help those nugz. During Flowering after week 2 i don't touch her until maybe week 6 for a final clean up, trim/checkup.




daveroller said:


> Hi Flowa,
> 
> I have another question to add to the others... I remember you tried "water curing" your pot a couple years ago. Did you like the results? Did it really take the harshness on the throat away from it?


I didn't like the method, it works, and yes it makes a smooth product, but i think it looses much appeal, smell and taste will lack in my opinion, but if you have some erb that tastes like nutrients have been left behind its an awesome idea to do as it will remove that void flavour and keep your bong smelling clean instead of a toilet bowl lol  any nutrients left behind will alter the taste so flushing is important especially if things got a little toxic due to burns or too much nutes... having a cleaner product will taste better, and burn at a lower temperature and that makes for more THC getting to your brain  

_*Gnine Harvest!! 









































*_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2013)

Ha ha lol man, I'll be serving a feast to myself once they are finished  plus I'm hanging to start the back crossing and see the results!! 

All I can say about your grow is WOW as always! Gnine looks like a true winner strain man, just beautiful to look at too


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy Harvest under the smiling moon FlowaMasta!
I knew that when you were not posting it meant that you were harvesting! 
Looks perfect! 
Sticky a bit?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 13, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha lol man, I'll be serving a feast to myself once they are finished  plus I'm hanging to start the back crossing and see the results!!
> 
> All I can say about your grow is WOW as always! Gnine looks like a true winner strain man, just beautiful to look at too


You are a major step ahead of me with breeding!!  awesome choices i might add! thanx also easty The harvest was a long night and day and everything is still sitting as it was in the pics.. i've had 2 GREAT days of sleeping in and feel like i could eat 3 horses. jk 
I will be having a good squiz tonight i can smell a different sweetness in the air, all the major colas got snipped down to size as they were just way too big to dry naturally, i lost 1 large cola that i was really looking forward to, and it would of been a good 2 ounces, but i was left with maybe 1 from that cola due to budrot starting ion the middle of the cola and just starting to get its yuk on, so i just snipped everything around it, and threw the crap straight in the bin, the FIRST time i've ever lost a cola to budrot but it proves i'm human  The cola was as round as a football. Glad it was only 1, when i seen it i thought oooh noooo, but that was the largest i the batch and sitting there like Jaba the Hut from star wars lol



Mohican said:


> Happy Harvest under the smiling moon FlowaMasta!
> I knew that when you were not posting it meant that you were harvesting!
> Looks perfect!
> Sticky a bit?
> ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 13, 2013)

Cheers brother, i'll be sure to pass on some beans to the Masta, I'd love to see some in your garden  Man that sucks about the bud rot  glad it didnt effect the rest of your crop! I'm hanging to hear your final weight, with those 2 600's in there, i can only imagine how knackered you were after chopping lol, you must have a massive yield on your hands


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 13, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers brother, i'll be sure to pass on some beans to the Masta, I'd love to see some in your garden  Man that sucks about the bud rot  glad it didnt effect the rest of your crop! I'm hanging to hear your final weight, with those 2 600's in there, i can only imagine how knackered you were after chopping lol, you must have a massive yield on your hands


yea man! It certainly weighed the net down, i had to hang the colas for a night or 2 otherwise the velcro strap would of torn at the stitching lol!
Yea the budrot was right at the back bunched up together like 2 buds growing together bud it was just one beserk giant bud which looked like it was heat damaged. That may have contributed to the overwatering of that bud leading to budrot. The rest looks 100% fine, i'm glad i picked her when i did


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn bro sounds like there was A LOT of her in there 

Awesome bro, just awesome


----------



## Rubix (Oct 13, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> If you had the roots submerged you could run into more issues only because this system is designed with mostly air roots to be grown and when you completely submerge them thats starting water cultures and a differnt game altogether. You would have to have the solution aerated inside the pot aswell to prevent rootrot, but yes like you say, this would be illogical.
> 
> Yes i use tap water, its around 400-600ppm but has some nasties like high calcium traces and the obvious fluoride crap... Our tap water is not drinkable., some would say it is, but i prefer to drink pure/filterd.
> _*Gnine Harvest!!
> ...


Amazing, absolutely amazing. I commend you sir. From the looks of your net this harvest has to be close to 2 pounds. I liked growing with a hydro setup much better than soil but I thought it was good for the plant to have a medium. I was thinking about using hydroton when I came across your setup. I might try one of both next time but my girls are growing faster than I've ever seen them grow and I don't usually try to fix or change anything that works so well. Thanks man, I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 16, 2013)

Rubix said:


> Amazing, absolutely amazing. I commend you sir. From the looks of your net this harvest has to be close to 2 pounds. I liked growing with a hydro setup much better than soil but I thought it was good for the plant to have a medium. I was thinking about using hydroton when I came across your setup. I might try one of both next time but my girls are growing faster than I've ever seen them grow and I don't usually try to fix or change anything that works so well. Thanks man, I really can't thank you enough.


Thankyou kindly!! I'm really glad you and others find my thread useful and entertaining!

More Gnine porn!!! BTW>>> Harvest weighed in at just over 1100 grams cured. Ace by my standards, and my best yet!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2013)

I think i just came a little in my pants, excuse me while i put myself back together 

Absolutely amazing bro, over 2.5lbs is just crazy, well done Sir  the end product looks so damn good mate!!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 17, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I think i just came a little in my pants, excuse me while i put myself back together
> 
> Absolutely amazing bro, over 2.5lbs is just crazy, well done Sir  the end product looks so damn good mate!!


Ha! LOL! i waited and waited for the weight to drop further, but she nestled in and curing beautifully! Such a strong bight when you inhale.... i actually had a coughing fit after tokin some of the ripened primos! The whole bloodshot eyes.... inebriated , sedated , oblivious to anything around me type feeling.... i started to wonder if i'd popped anything beforehand


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2013)

ha ha ha sounds awesome bro, haven't enjoyed something like that for a while hey. Hoping these new babies I have going will do something like that


----------



## Lady Helena (Oct 20, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Thankyou kindly!! I'm really glad you and others find my thread useful and entertaining!
> 
> More Gnine porn!!! BTW>>> Harvest weighed in at just over 1100 grams cured. Ace by my standards, and my best yet!!!


Holy Crap! Ah-maz-ing. They look wonderful...tell me your secrets...please!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey FM - Are you safely away from the fires?


----------



## Scroga (Oct 21, 2013)

well done bull! Congratulations on an absolute masterpiece of a grow! And a masterclass of a thread...pool it into a book, I'll buy it lol


----------



## Rubix (Nov 2, 2013)

How's it going FM, just curious what you might have coming up for our viewing pleasure? My girls are just coming into flower, I hope you don't mind if I share a few shots  These were taken with a small magnifying lens and my iPhone. I'm gonna put some more up in the thread in my sig. You should check it out if you get the chance, I'd really like to know what you think.


----------



## daveroller (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Flowamasta!

Congratulations on your awesome dank buds! My grows have been pathetic in comparison. My biggest problem is that I've been using all FLUORESCENT lights inside my cabinet. But today I finally remedied that and bought an *Area 51 LED light box*. (http://area51lighting.com/LED-Grow-Lights.html)

NOTE: Anyone who's a grower here in good standing with a bunch of journals can get this light (and also the 2014 model) at WHOLESALE cost if you agree to showcase the results from the Area 51 in a new journal. Just contact the company. I included links to my 5 journals in the email and got the discount.

I think I also have a fix for the problem I had last time with the drain holes in my hempy bucket getting clogged with roots:













This bucket's about 3 times the volume of my previous one. And rather than line the whole thing with a paint strainer bag I just glued these little screen door patches over the drain holes using aquarium cement (which is just silicone).

Now I'm ready to rock. Got 2 seeds germinating I'll let you know how it goes!

Edit: Not that I'll ever get a POUND or anything close to your monster harvests. But a quarter pound would be a big improvement over my previous ones. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 9, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> ha ha ha sounds awesome bro, haven't enjoyed something like that for a while hey. Hoping these new babies I have going will do something like that


You'll work magic, you have soo far! 



Mohican said:


> Hey FM - Are you safely away from the fires?


I am Mo, thanx for the concern, we are however copping some unusual weather and quite windy... windy enough to blow one of my small brick fences over! But could be much worse.




Rubix said:


> How's it going FM, just curious what you might have coming up for our viewing pleasure? My girls are just coming into flower, I hope you don't mind if I share a few shots  These were taken with a small magnifying lens and my iPhone. I'm gonna put some more up in the thread in my sig. You should check it out if you get the chance, I'd really like to know what you think.


Nice pics matey, thanx for poppin in, I have a new plant in, a re-vegged cutting from Gnine, as i didn't get my outdoor cuttings done in time.  stupid clouds stealing my sunshine. I will show soon enough, things are establishing themselves, and i only just got her in the day after inspection, so will only get just under 4 weeks of vegging out of her. So Fast forward hopefully, and got the whole line of cyco from a mate for a gift... think he got it for free anyway, but something to use and its all fresh  i was running low on XL so it came in really handy.


daveroller said:


> Hey Flowamasta!
> 
> Congratulations on your awesome dank buds! My grows have been pathetic in comparison. My biggest problem is that I've been using all FLUORESCENT lights inside my cabinet. But today I finally remedied that and bought an *Area 51 LED light box*. (http://area51lighting.com/LED-Grow-Lights.html)
> 
> ...


The new light sounds interesting, always a little wary of LED's only because of their tiny size, but i see these days phones have LED flashes and they nearly blind you! If you use enough of them and spread them out i can see lots of advantages thats for sure.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 9, 2013)

F these high temps ! My room nearly hitting 40 already..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 10, 2013)

Cheers for your words of confidence bro, just want to get some going already to test them out in the hydro setup! 

Scrogs- this weather is pissing me right off, we've still had frosts the last few weeks and now pissing rain, my poor outdoorys just aren't coping at the moment, need some heat badly!


----------



## daveroller (Nov 10, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> The new light sounds interesting, always a little wary of LED's only because of their tiny size, but i see these days phones have LED flashes and they nearly blind you! If you use enough of them and spread them out i can see lots of advantages thats for sure.


Hey, FM...

Glad to see you're back! It's been a while. I'm stoked about this LED light. I've seen some good results with the Area 51 and a lot of folks on riu recommend it. Most LED panels probably aren't quite as good as HIDs yet, but it HAS to be a lot better than my fluorescents, right? I needed something better that wasn't too hot because of the setup I have. HIDs are too hot. I think the Area 51 will do pretty well. We shall see.

PS - I have a little flashlight with a CREE LED in it and it does blind a person. It almost looks like a car's headlight.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2013)

Good to hear! The fires started and you disappeared so I was really worried. Is the wind from the giant typhoon? A brick wall - that is nuts!


----------



## Scroga (Nov 12, 2013)

Yallo flowa..i know you must be heavily sedated atm buuut I was hoping you might be able to give some info on fongarid, how to apply ect..I'm battling alge in my res...wondering if this will help? Thanks mate


----------



## Dark1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi FM, 
I'm a fellow Aussie near Sydney and I've followed your grows with envy and admiration. 
You've obviously got your setup dialed in for your strain and the results speak for themselves. 

I posted a few months ago in this thread after your first grow and then forgot where (which forum) your grow was on and have just finally found it again.
And now you've gone a busted your first yield record with your latest monster .... congrats and thanks for sharing your experience with us.

I'm going to change over from 50-50% perlite/coco in 115 lt pots to 100% perlite in smaller 60lt pots with a 80lt res for my next grow.
I've only got a couple of weeks left before I can harvest and am starting to get ready for the change over 

This thread is now 150 pgs and I remember reading somewhere in that you changed your nutrients/brands from those that you started with on pg1.
Would it be possible for you to update pg1 with a summary of the nutrients that you found to work best for you as I'm sure it will help others who wish to follow in your footsteps.

I'll be growing Ace of Spades with my first grow in 100% perlite as I've found it to be a very forgiving strain and I can appreciate that I might have some teething problems with getting it dialed in.

Thanks in advance for your summary of what you found worked best.
Cheers Mate.

Hey FM - I found where you shared with us your now preferred nutes, pg 135.
"I now use Advanced Nutrients Gold Range A+B + CYCO B1 Boost, Silica, XL (booster) for 'growing' and i use their 'flower' A+B also in combination with their one part gold range 'add.27' The add.27 is all she needs, well all i give for the first 5 weeks, then i switch to CYCO swell to help the ripening stage and swell thick and fast."


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2013)

If you go back and read 5 or 6 pages back he talks about what he is using now.


----------



## curecancer (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome setup. Well done !!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 22, 2013)

Scroga said:


> F these high temps ! My room nearly hitting 40 already..


Ooooouch!!! that hurts!!  It feels like elec. bills are never ending!!!  I'm seriously thinking about a double tent..... 



daveroller said:


> Hey, FM...
> 
> Glad to see you're back! It's been a while. I'm stoked about this LED light. I've seen some good results with the Area 51 and a lot of folks on riu recommend it. Most LED panels probably aren't quite as good as HIDs yet, but it HAS to be a lot better than my fluorescents, right? I needed something better that wasn't too hot because of the setup I have. HIDs are too hot. I think the Area 51 will do pretty well. We shall see.
> 
> PS - I have a little flashlight with a CREE LED in it and it does blind a person. It almost looks like a car's headlight.


Gotta be better than flouros matey, gotta be! anything to help bring down the temperature is a good thing in my books! I start to fret a little when half the res is drained each day!!! Thiiiiiiirsty plants. But its a good sign when they are drinking that much



Mohican said:


> Good to hear! The fires started and you disappeared so I was really worried. Is the wind from the giant typhoon? A brick wall - that is nuts!


Thanx for your worry Mo, i feel for anyone in need of help, its hard enough being in a house with a busted AC unit. The body just gives up, and slumps on the couch.... sleeping seems to be the easiest thing to do in this crazy heat. 

Howz the greenhouse Mo? 




Scroga said:


> Yallo flowa..i know you must be heavily sedated atm buuut I was hoping you might be able to give some info on fongarid, how to apply ect..I'm battling alge in my res...wondering if this will help? Thanks mate


Yea man, i go half a sachet of fongarid with a full tub of fresh water, and i do a full flush and soak bring the water line right up as far as i can and then dump it straight away, then i again flush to rid of the bacteria immediately. Then replace the water once more and add nutrients. repeat this after 3-4 days to make sure with the other half a sachet. its dusty stuff, so try hard not to breath it in, give it a good mix in the res aswell and remove the pump filter so it can come through the hose properly.



Dark1 said:


> Hi FM,
> I'm a fellow Aussie near Sydney and I've followed your grows with envy and admiration.
> You've obviously got your setup dialed in for your strain and the results speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


lol  wow thats a big read  
Good job using advanced nutrients, i found they are indeed nice nutes, very raw and nice smelling. To finish with swell is also good thinking, i myself tried that method with awesome results and a strong earthy aroma... With my current grow i'm back to using Cyco nutes, got a nice fresh box of the prokit so i thought why not? i don't want to run out of erb!  

Thanks for your kind words and compliments! keep up the growing! we can only evolve from here on!!




curecancer said:


> Awesome setup. Well done !!


Thankyou kindly!!! new pics coming up!!

Here's the latest  G9 just hit day 21 flowering. She's big, but not stupidly big, and only using the 1 600watt this time, cause i'm still paying the damn last electricity bill  For the amount of bonus return having the extra light WAS worth it, but in this weather i didn't want conditions to become a fire hazard!

G9 day 21 Flowering.

pics aren't working  i'll keep persisting!!! My samsung cam got replaced for a video camera so my photo quality is limited now!! I feel so lost !!!!! give me 15 minutes


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 22, 2013)

no pics  really sorry, i'll work it out soo enough, stupid computers sometimes.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey FlowaMasta!

Not done yet but the Mulanje is getting trimmed finally 





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Scroga (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuck the heat and fuck the power bills Mr flowa


----------



## Scroga (Dec 23, 2013)

Ps great job MO! Looks awesome


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2013)

Agreed, nice work Mo, that looks bloody unreal


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! Grew it in a compost pile and had perfect weather this year 




Happy Christmas!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 24, 2013)

You got the gift Mo, turned out great mate 
Merry christmas to you too


----------



## Scroga (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas to this awesome group of people here! Look forward to yalls work in 20 14!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas FlowaMasta! I hope Santa brings you some cooler weather! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2014)

Yo Flowa, where you at brother? You got any girls going at the moment? Would love to see your next creation


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Last Activity12-23-2013 05:40 AM

Hope you okay flower!


----------



## Scroga (Jan 23, 2014)

taskforce busting alot of people on the news...something about following a paper trail of cash...sheesh...if I only I was so lucky..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn seriously? Ive got everything crossed Flowa is not one of them! He's very careful though so i doubt he would be


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 23, 2014)

prob just takin a break from riu. hes been goin for awhile. now its time to sit back enjoy his harvest and spend time with mrs flowa. you know he'll be back in due time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah I know, its just the game that worries me! Im sure he's sweet and enjoying some time off


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

Shows over people...nothing ta see here...lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol onya Scrogs


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey mo, my xmas promo from attde came in...thankfully! Restored my faith in em...i was about to jump ship..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

What did you get?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Hey mo, my xmas promo from attde came in...thankfully! Restored my faith in em...i was about to jump ship..


Thats awesome man, glad to hear it. 
Im still waiting on my 2, been 15 days now so not looking good, usually at my door by 10-12  not happy Jan!


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

Gday Mr Mohican!
I ordered a pack of Dinachem,a pack of G13 labs C99 and 1 single Dinamex (too jack the price up and get that extra freebie!)
i only ordered from G13 too get the G13 promo freebies..witch they didnt include anway ...
the freebies.. didnt get the skunk47 and sharksbreath freebies either.. they did include one lost coast og and one amhurst sour diesel freebie which they owed me from a previous order...think i might email about the missing promos..
Dinafem Seeds DinaChem
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
DIN325
1​£23.99​
G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
G13B39
1​£29.99​
Dinafem Seeds Dinamex
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 01 seed 
DINJ25
1​£9.49​
FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Legend Collection Skunk 47

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #2 DNA Genetics Seeds Sharksbreath

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Reserva Privada Cole Train

FEMINIZED UFO #3
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Humboldt Seed Organization Purple Trainwreck

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Cali Connection Seeds Green Crack

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Reserva Privada Silver Kush

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
DNA Genetics Seeds Kosher Tangie

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
BC Bud Depot Seeds Girl Scout Cookies

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds DinaChem

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour

XMAS PROMO
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
G13 Labs Free Seeds Xmas Special

G13139
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

Great selection! You are going to love the Green Crack


----------



## Scroga (Jan 25, 2014)

they all potentially could be fire...fingers crossed! hope the GSC is legit...


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 25, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Fuck the heat and fuck the power bills Mr flowa


I hear you there!!! It confuses me and abuses me every time i get a bill from the damn control companies!



Mohican said:


> Merry Christmas FlowaMasta! I hope Santa brings you some cooler weather!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Merry Christmas and Happy new year to you too Mo, and too _*all*_!!!!!



eastcoastmo said:


> Yo Flowa, where you at brother? You got any girls going at the moment? Would love to see your next creation


i actually just finished up a quiet round just with 1 lamp this round, but still got a nice 550 grams, i think a new globe is due... But an excellent quality harvest and the first time i've used distilled water for the entire flush. It was a great idea too, a much cleaner smoke and seems to have a different effect to it, i've even been putting distilled water in the bong, and it smells cleaner..... starting to see the quality of our tap water... crap. Btw, cheers man   you absolute legend you.



HydroGp said:


> Last Activity12-23-2013 05:40 AM
> 
> Hope you okay flower!


I'm ok man, been waaaay out of sorts, and been tellin a few docs to go back to school.... i'm back 



eastcoastmo said:


> Damn seriously? Ive got everything crossed Flowa is not one of them! He's very careful though so i doubt he would be





buzworthy said:


> prob just takin a break from riu. hes been goin for awhile. now its time to sit back enjoy his harvest and spend time with mrs flowa. you know he'll be back in due time.


Yeah, sorry guys, its been a while. I've been out of sorts, getting better.... Still managed a great round of G9 again, but have something exciting in the works now  timing is bad but gives me a while to work out what i need to do. I will include some of the recent harvest i had soo enough or a video if i can find how to upload it anonymously. I think i lost the video on the cam, forgot to upload onto the computer and deleted it maybe.... but i got some close-ups of the larger colas hangin up gives a good idea anyway, you will see soon enough. Computer also fried some ram which nearly wrecked the laptop all together!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2014)

Flowa!! So good to see ya man and nice work on the single lamp harvest, 550g is still a massive harvest. I must try the distilled water flush too, i must admit our water is pretty good here though. 

I'll flick you a pm too 

Edit- actually, I sent you an email already lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 25, 2014)

I managed to get a few pics uploaded!!!  sorry about the quality!, i no longer have the samsung wb150f i now have a video camera that is more so for video only, but it does manage to snap an ok shot. I tried and tried to get decent shots with this thing, but its just not a compact camera....

 

Enjoy the pics! its been a long time....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2014)

Damn bro you never disappoint hey! Look at that resin


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 25, 2014)

welcome back. i'm kinda excited to see what this new project is.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2014)

First time commenting on this thread. It's very awesome. Flowa is one of the best growers I've seen hands down. I just have one question I've read this thread a couple times and I know someone asked you where you got your pots/buckets. Can you let me know again and also I think I read where somebody found buckets like this but this thread is sooo long (amazing info tho) and I can't remember where I saw it so if y'all could help me out would be really helpful. Don't want to but the pots with holes in the already


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Use google and search for FlowaMasta Buckets.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Mo appreciate it. Just want to let everyone know here in the states if you want to get the type of bucket that Flowa uses search on google for plastic tub with handles. You will see that a lot of your average everyday stores has them. Different sizes too and colors. I'm getting mines from Walmart today


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Make sure that they are a good type of plastic and won't leach bad stuff into your nutes. I like to use galvanized steel. The plants love the zinc and iron 



or wooden wine barrels:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2014)

Can you guys not get 50L pots without holes over there? My hydro shop here says the ones they stock are from the states...seems weird hey..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh we have plenty of "Beverage Tubs" that we use for ice and beer at outside parties and BBQs.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## damiana (Jan 31, 2014)

No offense, but those buckets suck. 






BPA free and unlikely to get cracks from UV since its white. Nice 10 gallon bucket! Should last much longer.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I think they suck too - just showing that we have them. 

That Brute one is killer! The only thing about white is that it lets light in. You should have seen me at the store with the bucket over my head trying to see how much light it let through!


----------



## daveroller (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I think they suck too - just showing that we have them.
> 
> That Brute one is killer! The only thing about white is that it lets light in. You should have seen me at the store with the bucket over my head trying to see how much light it let through!


I just wrap my buckets with mylar or something like it that doesn't let any light through. (Actually, Reflectix.)

I prefer shorter, wider buckets though, because my cabinet is short. I need every inch of vertical space I can get.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 31, 2014)

Ha! Thats very funny mohican!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

You could get a couple of these:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## daveroller (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Make sure that they are a good type of plastic and won't leach bad stuff into your nutes. I like to use galvanized steel. The plants love the zinc and iron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, where'd you find the steel tub? How many gallons is it? (wtf - 00???) I wonder if it's safe. Are those 3 pictures on the label of plants growing in these tubs?


----------



## daveroller (Jan 31, 2014)

daveroller said:


> Hey Mo, where'd you find the steel tub? How many gallons is it? (wtf - 00???) I wonder if it's safe. Are those 3 pictures on the label of plants growing in these tubs?


Oops, never mind, Mo. I found one on Amazon that's 11 gallons, 20" wide and only 11" tall. That's ideal for me. They say they're safe for contacting food, too.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been using them for years! The only thing that I do is to make sure to supplement with copper to keep the plants from getting too much zinc. I used copper chelate pills from the health food store. Some of the micro nutes contain copper also. It will give the plant almost a blue tint to the leaves.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are some pics:






















These were mainlined sativa plants that I just let go so they are not really indicative of what these tubs can do:





Here is some Jesus OG in some used soil:










Here is a clone of that JOG #1 a couple of days ago:






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2014)

Mohican....doing it like a boss ha ha!  Man that Malawi was just monsterous, truly awesome work man!

Do you find that the nutes react with the tubs though Mo? Id be too scared of chemical reactions if they were out in the rain..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2014)

Just gives you iron and zinc  Plants love both!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2014)

Sweet that works well then, nice


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful plants there Mohican, lol I normally call you "Mo" for short, but with eastcoast "Mo" in here I wouldn't want to confuse.. Lol

whats up Mo, lol maybe we can just go back to eMo..? I kinda like it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks - I had fun growing those girls. Learned many lessons that were useful last season.

Mohican or Mo is fine.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 3, 2014)

Naw eastcoast I haven't been able to find a shop or place that sells them. Those plastic tubs with the handles are the closest that I could find to pots without holes. The states haven't caught up with the Aussie style of growing. Hopefully the shops or some place will start to carry these. Or maybe I should move to Aussie Land


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 3, 2014)

That's what's up.. Growing and learning new things always.. Keep on pushing them limits cause it works for ya..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol Regs, eMo is fine for me too  i actually used EaMo for my grow last year after you called me that the first time lol. 

Aikhymjames- damn that sucks mate, i wouldve thought the US would be well ahead of us lol. Use what you can mate, if it works, keep usin it


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 10, 2014)

Hows it goin Flowamasta, still pumping out those beasts..........


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 14, 2014)

Wassup Flowa has things going. You got anything growing right now. I was wondering how you add the nutes in your res. I recall reading somewhere you said you add silica first then additives then base. Is this correct or do you do it another way.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Mulanje #2 is revegging!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh nice Mo, no doubt she'll be a monster too


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think I can handle a 20 foot tree this year! I will probably cut a clone off and yank the mother. I need that spot for my food garden


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

13 more posts until I hit 5,000!


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I don't think I can handle a 20 foot tree this year! I will probably cut a clone off and yank the mother. I need that spot for my food garden


Yes.! You gotta get the veggies in the ground.. I sure do like them old reveg ladies tho.. 

Its always such such a sad day around here when I have to 86 an old queen that's been around for a while.. Your plants have always been loved so I know you feel me..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2014)

Man Mo's plants are bohemuths ha ha. So awesome to see someone grow 20ft plants and get away with it


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah! Wouldn't that be a dream come true!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hell yeah man


----------



## thenugget (May 12, 2014)

hey flowa! I haven't been around for a while, have started reading this thread I'm only about 20 pages in! now that summers over and my outdoor stuff is gone and no holidays planned I've decided to set up an indoor for the winter! few questions for you mate. I am in the process of building a grow room and growing 2 plants in the same set up you run, pretty much follow your style to a T. The room I'm building is going to be 2.2 long 1.1 wide and 2.3 high , I want to run 2 plants next to each other with a 400 watt on top of each, I was going to use 27 litre buckets I brought a 80 litre res which i was going to use for both plants, (same strain) now I'm thinking of going 50 litre buckets. Will an 80 litre res be sufficient for 2 50 litre bucket? Also I only have a 1050 litre/hr pump do you think that will be big enough for both? and last of all, What do you think about growing 2 plants from the same res? this will be my first crack at hydro So will have a lot to learn! will no doubt be asking you ALOT of questions along the way! thanks a lot man you kill it


----------



## Thckingdom (May 12, 2014)

flowamasta said:


> *FlowaMasta's Long awaited Methodology on how to grow Massive LB plants in under 3 months! I use a hempy style setup with 2 x 50 litrepots, one inside the other. My inside pot houses a potsock, a layer of hydroton on the bottom and large holes to allow draining, then completely filled with 100% coarse perlite. This easily drains right through the medium and down past the bottom pot, returns back into the res to be recirculated. The plant will only take up as much food as needed, But still being aware of food strengths. Perlite is an inert medium semi/organic, meaning it was sourced from an organic matter, then mass heated to produce these tiny bubbly light rocks that hold the perfect amount of nutrients and moisture to grow MASSIVE PLANTS!!!*
> *I flush once a week and replace with good fresh clean nutrient, and only top up with fresh water and carbs if needed during the weeks cycle.*
> 
> *
> ...


Nice I was using this method in the early 90s great set ups back then I was running a 50x50lt pot system with high success


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm back peoples!! and i have a whole range of variety happening this time!!
Major thanx going to eastcoastmo!! i'm starting a full crop for outside and keeping a beauty for indoors. It's gonna be a fruitful year hehe. Great to be back also, i been away for too long. New place now, new beginnings, new strains.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm back peoples!! and i have a whole range of variety happening this time!!
Major thanx going to eastcoastmo!! i'm starting a full crop for outside and keeping a beauty for indoors. It's gonna be a fruitful year hehe. Great to be back also, i been away for too long. New place now, new beginnings, new strains. 


View attachment 3332616 View attachment 3332617 View attachment 3332618


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 16, 2015)

Holy shit your back!!!!!!!!!! welcome back mate

Can't wait to see you growing again was stressing something happened but good to hear you are back on track


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Holy shit your back!!!!!!!!!! welcome back mate
> 
> Can't wait to see you growing again was stressing something happened but good to hear you are back on track


Thanx matey, nothing happened, i just stupidly stopped growing for a while, and realise now that it was the dumbest thing i've ever done! so i'm starting again, and this time i'm going a bit bigger. Not leaving myself short this time round, i'll have plenty of outdoor to compliment my indoor and heaps of different strains. The seedlings are almost 2 weeks old now.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds awesome yeah i just stopped before the new year but finding it really hard not growing i enjoy it so much out doors is the way to go i got one girl outside at the moment but keep her in a small 15 liter pot so she don't get to big and start peaking over the fence only thing im stressing about is

i know she has a huge stretch and she already about half way up the fence and with another 6 odd weeks of veg might need to move her indoors anyway it's made my day having you back on the forum can't wait see you growing again still going to run the 100% perlite on the indoors ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx matey, nothing happened, i just stupidly stopped growing for a while, and realise now that it was the dumbest thing i've ever done! so i'm starting again, and this time i'm going a bit bigger. Not leaving myself short this time round, i'll have plenty of outdoor to compliment my indoor and heaps of different strains. The seedlings are almost 2 weeks old now.


Haven't talked to you yet but I feel like I know you already bro. Have studied your system and I have done very well with it and I just have to give a big shout out to you for giving us great info to use with these amazing plants. Can't wait to see your new adventures. Welcome back!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad your back mate! I love your monsters


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Glad your back mate! I love your monsters


Great to be back! this site has changed quite a bit! so i'm getting used to the whole net thing again!, i glad you love my monsters, they were incredibly difficult to dislike hehe i can get them REALLY BIG now indoors, have an extra month of playtime for each grow.



akhiymjames said:


> Haven't talked to you yet but I feel like I know you already bro. Have studied your system and I have done very well with it and I just have to give a big shout out to you for giving us great info to use with these amazing plants. Can't wait to see your new adventures. Welcome back!!!!


lol, you'll no doubt get to know me pretty quickly, and you're most welcome for the kind words, thankyou kindly!
see you round!



DirtyNerd said:


> Sounds awesome yeah i just stopped before the new year but finding it really hard not growing i enjoy it so much out doors is the way to go i got one girl outside at the moment but keep her in a small 15 liter pot so she don't get to big and start peaking over the fence only thing im stressing about is
> 
> i know she has a huge stretch and she already about half way up the fence and with another 6 odd weeks of veg might need to move her indoors anyway it's made my day having you back on the forum can't wait see you growing again still going to run the 100% perlite on the indoors ?


I may never stop now, i think i'm on this planet to grow ganja, i really do, there's only 2 things i'm good at doing, and growing is one of them!
Can you tie your plant down a bit? they grow just as well sideways, or along the ground, you dont want your neigbours seeing it!
Yes i'll be using 100% perlite indoors, outside i'll be using a homemade super soil mix with perlite included, each plant outside will get its own pot this time, maybe a 30 litre pot each to give them some room i don't want the entire backyard full, i want it manageable without any headaches, so nice and simple including an auto-watering system so they can flourish with little attention.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh yea mos def Flow your gonna see round here quite a lot cus I killed this thread here for the past year just studying like crazy. Man that outdoor setup is sounding nice. I'm gonna grow me some outdoor this year too but it's way to freaking cold for anything outside right now. Almost too cold for the indoor setup in garage lol. Can't wait to see what strains you will be running. Got lots of strains I'm gonna be running too. Gonna be a great year man. I'm so excited for you to be doing what you love. Keep at it man cus that why I do it too. Seeing your thread inspired me to get back into it so I'm glad to see you back at it.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 16, 2015)

welcome back, what strains will you run this go? same method different season?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx matey, nothing happened, i just stupidly stopped growing for a while, and realise now that it was the dumbest thing i've ever done! so i'm starting again, and this time i'm going a bit bigger. Not leaving myself short this time round, i'll have plenty of outdoor to compliment my indoor and heaps of different strains. The seedlings are almost 2 weeks old now.


You know, that happened to me too. Worst years of my life...

Glad to see you back, I remember your awe inspiring pics from The Head Case farm.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Playa!!!

Welcome back FM! 
Did you buy a house?
How are the chicks?

Same old shit here in the OC:










Cheers,
Mohican


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Playa!!!
> 
> Welcome back FM!
> Did you buy a house?
> ...


Hey Mo! Nice to see you again! been out of the game for too long, we named a chicken after you by the way and shes a good mum chook, bit bossy compared to the others but she's a winner.
We didnt buy a house, but found a beautiful new home to rent, 2 bathrooms and an awesome air-conditioner to keep the house the perfect temp, which will no doubt help the indoor immensely. 
Great to be back here to share our hobby.



ttystikk said:


> You know, that happened to me too. Worst years of my life...
> 
> Glad to see you back, I remember your awe inspiring pics from The Head Case farm.


Hey man! great to see your name here, the more the merrier! i will have to get a new camera soon to keep up my awesome pics or it just won't be quite the same. Your bud porn is most welcome don't forget 



buzworthy said:


> welcome back, what strains will you run this go? same method different season?


Thanx man, great to be here agaian
I'm running mostly Skunk, with a blueberry x, a mango x and a white shark. Not sure what one i'm running indoors, but most likely Bluebery x shiva skunk. I miss Shiva like nothing else lol
Same method though, yes. You can't beat it 



akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea mos def Flow your gonna see round here quite a lot cus I killed this thread here for the past year just studying like crazy. Man that outdoor setup is sounding nice. I'm gonna grow me some outdoor this year too but it's way to freaking cold for anything outside right now. Almost too cold for the indoor setup in garage lol. Can't wait to see what strains you will be running. Got lots of strains I'm gonna be running too. Gonna be a great year man. I'm so excited for you to be doing what you love. Keep at it man cus that why I do it too. Seeing your thread inspired me to get back into it so I'm glad to see you back at it.


Too cold for the garage!? wow, i can't imagine that! the colder the more colours come out of the erb during flowering so it can be a good bonus, here its summer time, and a few 40 degree days here and there, so an A/C is a must at the moment, but my outdoors are loving the sun, all perked up pointing to the sky! i can't wait i want it all now! Gotta love growing, theres nothing in this world that gives so much satisfaction is there


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Hahaha - bossy hen!

What kind of camera are you thinking about?
How many plants will you run inside?
Running any LEDs?

The LA Confidential is turning colors in the cold:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

Almost too cold lol haven't gotten everything setup the right way yet just moved in two weeks ago and still getting more equipment and stuff as I was closer growing at the old house. Must be nice to be in the sun today wasn't a bad day and it's not as cold at night as it was past couple weeks. I bet those babies are loving the sun. Can't wait for a few months I can throw me some outside. I love it man. Truth be told your thread inspired me again. I thank you for it and now I'll never stop growing again.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 16, 2015)

The Color in that LA is sexy mo

If your going to get a new camera i highly recommend getting the Nikon D7100 or D5300 the photos are amazing can pick a cheap one up from gumtree or ebay

Just remember by cheap i mean around 600-1000 but for a camera of its level you wont regret it and know i dont work for them i just got one a couple of months back and love it get what you pay for at the end of the day


Moved my outdoor lady in to a little bigger pot up to 30 liters now and had my tomato cage from my main lining last grow laying around so used that as a all round LST worked a treat so that should help with the height might give her another topping session

its crazy how close the node spacing is when you grow outdoors


----------



## fandango (Jan 17, 2015)

Great to have you back flowamasta,
Waiting to see your auto feed set up...I just spent 2 hours in room 1(flower room)moving pots around so I could get some nutes to them!


----------



## dcasper75 (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy to see u bak FM I've been waiting nd hoping for u to come back ur thread always amazed me finally got my own place about a week ago still moving in but boutta be following in ur foot steps only hope to do as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking great glade anytime someone starts back growing


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Flowa i am about to buy a portable A/C did you have any trouble when you did your two lights and the A/C with the power circuits and do you think it will be better in the tent or out of it any help would be great thanks mate


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

My new portable AC does not even make the plug hot. They are so much more efficient and draw less current than just a few years ago. Computer chip controllers manage the power better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2015)

Flowa is this really U? I cant belive my eyes. I missed you terribley and was really concerned cuz yu just kinda vanished from all the sites I followed you on. Last time I remember chatting with you you were talking about the stars . Im so glad your back and found a nice place to call home.
That's funny you named a chicken after Mohican.hahahahhah heehehehe.
so are the monster scrogs still your game mate?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2015)

Chopped the last LA Confidential.

LA Con #4 chopped:




Trimmed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey Flowa i am about to buy a portable A/C did you have any trouble when you did your two lights and the A/C with the power circuits and do you think it will be better in the tent or out of it any help would be great thanks mate


Hey DirtyNerd, I would most likely use it out of the tent to keep the machine running more efficient, point the outlet to the tent so she can suck as much of the cold in as possible. Having it outside will pull the air more evenly over the plant aswell.



dcasper75 said:


> Happy to see u bak FM I've been waiting nd hoping for u to come back ur thread always amazed me finally got my own place about a week ago still moving in but boutta be following in ur foot steps only hope to do as well


Hey man great to see you here also! Moving house is a pain i know too well but worth it in the end. A nice clean start.



fandango said:


> Great to have you back flowamasta,
> Waiting to see your auto feed set up...I just spent 2 hours in room 1(flower room)moving pots around so I could get some nutes to them!



You'll see the setup soon enough don't worry!



DirtyNerd said:


> The Color in that LA is sexy mo
> 
> If your going to get a new camera i highly recommend getting the Nikon D7100 or D5300 the photos are amazing can pick a cheap one up from gumtree or ebay
> 
> ...


Not sure what cam i'm going to get, there is so many these days. I love the Samsung cams, they just work great and have awesome macro capability. I'm looking forward to when i move my babies into some larger pots, but for now they can make a nice tight thick rootball to explode when the time is right hehe.




akhiymjames said:


> Almost too cold lol haven't gotten everything setup the right way yet just moved in two weeks ago and still getting more equipment and stuff as I was closer growing at the old house. Must be nice to be in the sun today wasn't a bad day and it's not as cold at night as it was past couple weeks. I bet those babies are loving the sun. Can't wait for a few months I can throw me some outside. I love it man. Truth be told your thread inspired me again. I thank you for it and now I'll never stop growing again.


Glad i inspired you! Life seems dull without growing these amazing plants. Its all i ever wanted to do really! Goodluck with setting up!



Mohican said:


> Hahaha - bossy hen!
> 
> What kind of camera are you thinking about?
> How many plants will you run inside?
> ...


Mo!! That look incredibly juicy!! and the colour is something special for sure! Almost black, been a looooong time since i've seen any colour like that. Awesome genetics. I can already tell thats going to be one tasty specimen. Bit smaller than the usual 20 feet high trees this time round Mo i see, but size won't matter with that baby! enjoy!! I'm not running any LED's Just my 600 dual spec, and UVB (10) lamp, i haven't upgraded in that department yet, but saying that i have had incredible results using this method and most likely will implement another UVB lamp soon. They make A HUGE difference. Its something the HPS lights can't dish out and throws a little extra Mother nature in.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Chopped the last LA Confidential.
> 
> LA Con #4 chopped:
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Mo!! All that colour! yuuuuuuuuuuuum





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Flowa is this really U? I cant belive my eyes. I missed you terribley and was really concerned cuz yu just kinda vanished from all the sites I followed you on. Last time I remember chatting with you you were talking about the stars . Im so glad your back and found a nice place to call home.
> That's funny you named a chicken after Mohican.hahahahhah heehehehe.
> so are the monster scrogs still your game mate?


Tiz me Dr. Amber! i missed you too. I kinda stopped on a high note when i left, and didn't know what or where to go after that, btu everything is fresh and new here. I couldn't start my special seeds in the place i was in. The place felt stale and we both needed somewhere new to freshen up our lives, and it felt like the time was right to start the seeds and begin a magical journey again!, and share my progress ofcourse! 
Mohican is a cool chicken, very strong little thing can lift rocks up with her beak and shows the rooster who's boss sometimes. A nice addition to the 'organic nutrients' too....



Mohican said:


> My new portable AC does not even make the plug hot. They are so much more efficient and draw less current than just a few years ago. Computer chip controllers manage the power better.


I'm glad you found some efficient cooling Mo, it is difficult to find something both quiet and efficient let alone affordable! I like using the evaporitive air cons also during grow phase as the extra humidity bumps the growth up a bit, but during flowering i turn it off. I'll be using the house A/C most of the time. I'll be curious to see our first electricity bill!! a 6kw A/C can't be too cheap to run, but oh well....

Here is an update of the babies, about 4 weeks old now. Pics taken with my phone until i get a new cam


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2015)

Definitely watching to see how your UVB addition works.

I remember from a few years ago that you thought it made things a bit toooooo strong- that's a problem I'd love to have to contend with!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking great mate with the 6kw AC find out when your off peak times are and run your flowering in that time i did and it dropped my power bill in half went from 800 down to 380-400 
Thats with 2x600watts and fans and all the pumps and crap


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Definitely watching to see how your UVB addition works.
> 
> I remember from a few years ago that you thought it made things a bit toooooo strong- that's a problem I'd love to have to contend with!


It always made the leaves all perky, and when flowering the white hairs stand straight up pointing towards the UVB lamp, the difference is always easily noticeable and yes it can make it a bit strong, but it brings out the best in what you have so you don't have to smoke as much all the time. I guarantee the UVB is worthwhile


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Flowa 

How much is a UVB and how many watts would you recommend... always looking to bring out the best and with the new run i am doing i want nothing but the best


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> It always made the leaves all perky, and when flowering the white hairs stand straight up pointing towards the UVB lamp, the difference is always easily noticeable and yes it can make it a bit strong, but it brings out the best in what you have so you don't have to smoke as much all the time. I guarantee the UVB is worthwhile


Of that I have no doubt- the only sticking point is application.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey Flowa
> 
> How much is a UVB and how many watts would you recommend... always looking to bring out the best and with the new run i am doing i want nothing but the best


I think the lamp with the holder and socket was just over $100 then the cable was about $15 from memory, you can use the flouro type UVB tubes if you have the holders for them, i've seen awesome results and they have the same UVB output, i will be looking into them soon but for now i'm working with a budget but not cutting corners ofcourse, my indoor will get the full course of nutrients and all the love and care of my previous.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 27, 2015)

You still running the Cyco nutrients.. ? i stocked up on it but never got around to using it but i love the tight node spacing you were getting from it unlike my canna but then again my temps are never in order like yours are so the results show anyway can't wait to see you up and running at full speed again


----------



## Scroga (Feb 1, 2015)

gday ol mate, welcome back..cant wait for the show! you still tying those clones over? cyco again? happy aussie day bud yeeooww


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2015)

Scroga said:


> gday ol mate, welcome back..cant wait for the show! you still tying those clones over? cyco again? happy aussie day bud yeeooww


Hey man, great to see you here again!, i'm goin simple with the clones this round well soo far anyway, the babies are almost ready to take some clones from them... Cyco will; be the key ingredients with this project yes, nice quality and their standards have been exceeded now from what i've seen. 



DirtyNerd said:


> You still running the Cyco nutrients.. ? i stocked up on it but never got around to using it but i love the tight node spacing you were getting from it unlike my canna but then again my temps are never in order like yours are so the results show anyway can't wait to see you up and running at full speed again


Yea cyco nutrients again for sure! there will be a show soon, just getting things slowly ready and timed right.

Here is a shot of the latest update. The weather has been crazy hot and hard to maintain a good health so there is some burnt leaves here and there... the 4 small female plants are growing fast now and nearly ready to select the indoor female!!

Flowas Variety Bunch


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

I am going to try shade cloth this summer to reduce the sun intensity and see whether it works better.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm ready for the great warm weather as I can grow a few outdoor plants now. Gonna be very interesting to see how some plants do in the southeastern summer. 

Plants look great Flow and a lil sunburn ain't too bad. Could be much worse but I know you will get them back to looking very healthy.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm ready for the great warm weather as I can grow a few outdoor plants now. Gonna be very interesting to see how some plants do in the southeastern summer.
> 
> Plants look great Flow and a lil sunburn ain't too bad. Could be much worse but I know you will get them back to looking very healthy.


Gotta love summer! This time of the year the sun is almost right up overhead here and pulling some 38-41 degree days lately, i'm not used to it lol, cheers for being here!



Mohican said:


> I am going to try shade cloth this summer to reduce the sun intensity and see whether it works better.


That is a great idea Mo, i had a gazebo recently but the wind is so crazy out here it ripped it to pieces so i have to find something to give them some shade, the pots dry out twice in one day so i'm always out there giving them a dribble to keep the cool and moist. The soil is a top blood and bone mix very airy and light but great for root growth when the weather permits. The light brown coloured shade cloth you can buy only blocks out 30% UV and the green blocks out uptp 60-70%. I had great results using the green surrounding one of the monsters i grew a while back. I will be making something like that soon after the inspection. Clone time is getting very close and i'm excited!! it won't be long and i'll have a beast growing inside the tent! The Blueberry x Shiva Skunk girls are smelling amazing... its looking like one of them, with their tight node spacing and awesome leaf vigor during these hot days, the other 2 girls are less heat tolerant by the looks but growing taller and still could be something special. Exciting stuff!!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 18, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Gotta love summer! This time of the year the sun is almost right up overhead here and pulling some 38-41 degree days lately, i'm not used to it lol, cheers for being here!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea Mo, i had a gazebo recently but the wind is so crazy out here it ripped it to pieces so i have to find something to give them some shade, the pots dry out twice in one day so i'm always out there giving them a dribble to keep the cool and moist. The soil is a top blood and bone mix very airy and light but great for root growth when the weather permits. The light brown coloured shade cloth you can buy only blocks out 30% UV and the green blocks out uptp 60-70%. I had great results using the green surrounding one of the monsters i grew a while back. I will be making something like that soon after the inspection. Clone time is getting very close and i'm excited!! it won't be long and i'll have a beast growing inside the tent! The Blueberry x Shiva Skunk girls are smelling amazing... its looking like one of them, with their tight node spacing and awesome leaf vigor during these hot days, the other 2 girls are less heat tolerant by the looks but growing taller and still could be something special. Exciting stuff!!!


Can't wait Flowa i have missed the monsters i don't know how many times i have read over this whole journal but every time i do it makes me very happy can't wait!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Can't wait Flowa i have missed the monsters i don't know how many times i have read over this whole journal but every time i do it makes me very happy can't wait!


Boy you ain't the only one bro. I swear I prolly could tell it to you word for word  great info in here and the easiest hydro system I've ever seen. Cant wait to see that again too and I'll be starting one here soon. Don't know what'll be tho but gonna start from clone. I do have some fem seeds tho so I may do those.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 19, 2015)

So I've been wondering @flowamasta, how would you top and train a big girl for a vertical trellis? You've clearly got the flatlander style nailed down so you're as much an expert as anyone.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh shit bro, so sorry I'm late to the party hey! I haven't been in the grow journal section for ages! 
It is SO good to have you back man, I'm really excited to see the dank you pull out, those babies are looking real nice  bring this shit on bro!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh shit bro, so sorry I'm late to the party hey! I haven't been in the grow journal section for ages!
> It is SO good to have you back man, I'm really excited to see the dank you pull out, those babies are looking real nice  bring this shit on bro!!


Haha East I didn't know when you would notice he was back knew you would be a happy man but wanted you to find it on your own lol it's a good day bro a good day


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2015)

Ha ha ha yeah thanks man, it was all about the journey, not the destination hey


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't have chickens but I do have ducks:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice Mo! Do they have names?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

No - they were just visiting.

The cats are Thunder and Lightning. One runs everywhere and the other releases gas when startled!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2015)

Ha ha ha awesome cat names mate! Love it!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So I've been wondering @flowamasta, how would you top and train a big girl for a vertical trellis? You've clearly got the flatlander style nailed down so you're as much an expert as anyone.


You can basically train them any way you want, a vertical trellis setup would no doubt be possible depending on the lighting setup you use, remembering that the tips will always point to the light, so stretch things out as much as you can to the sides to gain surface area, then when shes growin flatout you can branch her out and start the topping. The more topping you do will create more tips to play with and more length to bend and place branches where you want buds to grow.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 28, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh shit bro, so sorry I'm late to the party hey! I haven't been in the grow journal section for ages!
> It is SO good to have you back man, I'm really excited to see the dank you pull out, those babies are looking real nice  bring this shit on bro!!


Great to see you here Easty!! my plants are flowering, and i cut 2 clones. 1 of the Blueberry x skunk, and another of the blueberry x shiva skunk! the best and healthiest will be the prize winner for the tent, soon to be setup and started!!! getting very close now, they should be rooted any day now... i'm getting ancy and ready to smoke some bud let me tell you that!!! understatement of the year lol!! pics hopefully tomorrow


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 28, 2015)

Got some fresh pics! the 4 small plants are about 2 months old now, and about 1 week into flowering, i cut the clones just as the plants were starting to flower, so by the time they are rooted they should be back into vegging and ready to go crazy! sorry about pic quality, for now i'm just using a crappy phone cam until i get a new camera.

The yellowing of the leaves are due to the extreme heat we've recently had and the roots being a bit burned... But no hard feelings as these are just the start of something very special! Their health is actually quite good, and all the new growth is luscious and green, and they are starting to smell really nice considering their small size!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> You can basically train them any way you want, a vertical trellis setup would no doubt be possible depending on the lighting setup you use, remembering that the tips will always point to the light, so stretch things out as much as you can to the sides to gain surface area, then when shes growin flatout you can branch her out and start the topping. The more topping you do will create more tips to play with and more length to bend and place branches where you want buds to grow.


If I waited until they were that tall to start topping, there would be a ridiculous jungle on the trellis.

It's been a bit of a struggle to get the timing and the training down for vertical growing. There the same shortcuts aren't available- and we haven't found a lot of new ones.

Still, we're filling things in reasonably well and they do fatten up nicely... so we can't be too far wrong!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Great to see you here Easty!! my plants are flowering, and i cut 2 clones. 1 of the Blueberry x skunk, and another of the blueberry x shiva skunk! the best and healthiest will be the prize winner for the tent, soon to be setup and started!!! getting very close now, they should be rooted any day now... i'm getting ancy and ready to smoke some bud let me tell you that!!! understatement of the year lol!! pics hopefully tomorrow


Nice work brother, I know you'll be happy with either hey, both grow very solid buds and both have a very hard hitting stone. The blueberry x shiva was a favourite amongst my circle of friends, it had a real sweet smell but damn she packed a punch  
Those girls are looking great too man, my outdoor girl has about 3-4 more weeks I reckon. I also have a Dr seedsman growing too, she isn't thickening up much but she has a really different smell, more sweet and spicy, can't wait to try her out!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2015)

wow its been a minute since I visited over here getter done


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a pic of my green crack (super skunk) and one of the Dr seedsman  flowering away like good girls ha ha.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 1, 2015)

Gday flowa, good to see you have a new house to start growing in again. Your grows are always well worth watching! I have also just moved house and just got my tent back up and running. Have two of subcooIs space dawgs growing from seed. I moved 4 1/2 hours south, not far from the wa's most southerly point. The temps here are about 10-12 degrees cooler then perth, making it near perfect indoor growing conditions!! 

Keep up the great work mate


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 1, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's a pic of my green crack (super skunk) and one of the Dr seedsman  flowering away like good girls ha ha. View attachment 3361931View attachment 3361932


Couple nice looking plants there Easty! 
I have 850 meters of permanent creek line running through my property now and can't wait the fill it with plants when the time comes! There will be plants scattered every where!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> Couple nice looking plants there Easty!
> I have 850 meters of permanent creek line running through my property now and can't wait the fill it with plants when the time comes! There will be plants scattered every where!


Okay, I live in Colorado- and you just made ME jelly...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> Couple nice looking plants there Easty!
> I have 850 meters of permanent creek line running through my property now and can't wait the fill it with plants when the time comes! There will be plants scattered every where!


Cheers Chips  can't wait to smoke them hey!
Damn that sounds unreal mate, can't wait to see how you do it!! Hope the family is well too mate


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Okay, I live in Colorado- and you just made ME jelly
> 
> Hey there ttystikk, the water was a big selling point for missus and I. Plus no niegbours to be seen!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers Chips  can't wait to smoke them hey!
> Damn that sounds unreal mate, can't wait to see how you do it!! Hope the family is well too mate


It's a awesome bit of land mate, we were just in the right place at the right time. But we had to beg, borrow and steal to get!! Only draw back is China forcing up the price of cows by double in recent months meaning I can't afford any of my own! Instead I have to watch the niegbours cows getting ever so fat and tasty looking!
Never grown any outdoor plants so can't wait to clear out a few patches along the creek!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> It's a awesome bit of land mate, we were just in the right place at the right time. But we had to beg, borrow and steal to get!! Only draw back is China forcing up the price of cows by double in recent months meaning I can't afford any of my own! Instead I have to watch the niegbours cows getting ever so fat and tasty looking!
> Never grown any outdoor plants so can't wait to clear out a few patches along the creek!


Sounds real nice mate, real nice indeed  
If you were over this side of the country I could get you as many cows as you want, got dairy and beef and lots of em too ha ha.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds real nice mate, real nice indeed
> If you were over this side of the country I could get you as many cows as you want, got dairy and beef and lots of em too ha ha.


You know he lives in Australia, right?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds real nice mate, real nice indeed
> If you were over this side of the country I could get you as many cows as you want, got dairy and beef and lots of em too ha ha.


There are plently of beef/dairy cows around these parts to mate. I actually spend 4 days a week on the udders! I am sort of hoping my boss will sell 60 first cross heifers to me cheap. Just waiting for the lease I have with my niegbour to run out. My kids refuse to drink watered down store brought milk now!!

Can I throw a few pics of my babies up Flowa?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You know he lives in Australia, right?


Yeh he does, there is just 4000km between us!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You know he lives in Australia, right?


Sure do man, he's west coast and Im east coast


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> There are plently of beef/dairy cows around these parts to mate. I actually spend 4 days a week on the udders! I am sort of hoping my boss will sell 60 first cross heifers to me cheap. Just waiting for the lease I have with my niegbour to run out. My kids refuse to drink watered down store brought milk now!!
> 
> Can I throw a few pics of my babies up Flowa?


Oh sweet man, get a few heifers and you're set  my whole family are dairy farmers mate so it's one thing that is very close to my heart. It's a real shame they get bugger all for their bloody hard work  52c a litre last week, 48c the week before! what a joke!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure do man, he's west coast and Im east coast


Don't mind me, I'm just stuck in the middle... of a different continent!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh sweet man, get a few heifers and you're set  my whole family are dairy farmers mate so it's one thing that is very close to my heart. It's a real shame they get bugger all for their bloody hard work  52c a litre last week, 48c the week before! what a joke!


Look on the bright side- at least somebody is still drinking it instead of Monsters.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh sweet man, get a few heifers and you're set  my whole family are dairy farmers mate so it's one thing that is very close to my heart. It's a real shame they get bugger all for their bloody hard work  52c a litre last week, 48c the week before! what a joke!


What a spin out, another dairy family. I have two mates over here who both have family run dairies. I work on mid sized joint for the area, milking 450-500. My mate is milking 1500. Slightly better prices over here at the moment too, 55c-60c a litre. But not much considering the time and effort involved. Great job though, just wouldn't like to own one!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a spin out mate, we have more in common than I thought ha ha. I've always thought you were a mad dude, this just cements that! 
My families farms are about the same as you are working on now, we milk 650 at the moment! 1500 is crazy, they must have a massive rotalactor to get them milked twice a day :-O
ttystikk- lol man, all good, everyone sees my user name and thinks Im east coast US, I like it that way ha ha.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That is a spin out mate, we have more in common than I thought ha ha. I've always thought you were a mad dude, this just cements that!
> My families farms are about the same as you are working on now, we milk 650 at the moment! 1500 is crazy, they must have a massive rotalactor to get them milked twice a day :-O
> ttystikk- lol man, all good, everyone sees my user name and thinks Im east coast US, I like it that way ha ha.


I lived in Sydney when I was a young child. I was the only kid at school who didn't have to wear a uniform.

Might explain a few things, I dunno...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I lived in Sydney when I was a young child. I was the only kid at school who didn't have to wear a uniform.
> 
> Might explain a few things, I dunno...


Ha ha ha would've made you stick out like dogs balls I bet lol. Always good to be different hey


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha would've made you stick out like dogs balls I bet lol. Always good to be different hey


That's BULLOCKS, mate!

Where did you say you were from, anyway?


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That is a spin out mate, we have more in common than I thought ha ha. I've always thought you were a mad dude, this just cements that!
> My families farms are about the same as you are working on now, we milk 650 at the moment! 1500 is crazy, they must have a massive rotalactor to get them milked twice a day :-O
> ttystikk- lol man, all good, everyone sees my user name and thinks Im east coast US, I like it that way ha ha.


Buds, udders and fishing in common, that is quite funny mate!

I work in a 25 a side swing over dairy, 3-3.5 hours to milk out 450 odd.My mates 60 stand rotary does about 325 an hour!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's BULLOCKS, mate!
> 
> Where did you say you were from, anyway?


Ha ha I know mate, just havin a laugh  

Im just south of Sydney mate!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> Buds, udders and fishing in common, that is quite funny mate!
> 
> I work in a 25 a side swing over dairy, 3-3.5 hours to milk out 450 odd.My mates 60 stand rotary does about 325 an hour!


Ah cool man, we've got a 60 stand rotary as well, takes us about 1.5 hrs to milk ours! Sure beats gettin up at 3:30am to milk, like we used to ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

The money is in Cheese and Yogurt!

Cow pics please!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 3, 2015)

You knock yours out pretty quickly mate! Is there many robotic dairies popping up over that way? Have got a couple farms here that have set up a few units.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The money is in Cheese and Yogurt!
> 
> Cow pics please!


Will get some for you buddy!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 3, 2015)

Found this video on my phone, feeding some calves

Can't get video on there, sorry!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

No worries!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The money is in Cheese and Yogurt!
> 
> Cow pics please!


Funny you should say that. A long time local dairy family recently brought back an Australian yoghurt culture and built their new brand around it; Noosa, made in Bellevue, Colorado. I don't buy anything else anymore, partly because I like to support small business and the local economy- but mostly because it's just sooooo damn gooooood!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> Found this video on my phone, feeding some calves
> 
> Can't get video on there, sorry!


No worries, mate! I've seen cows in Australia- they're just like ours, except they're upside down!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> You knock yours out pretty quickly mate! Is there many robotic dairies popping up over that way? Have got a couple farms here that have set up a few units.


Sorry for the late reply mate, been at work all day and busy as hell! 
Hell yeah mate, compared to the old days when I lived on the farm, we started with 6 a side and it used to take us 5 hours to milk 300, then went to 15 a side and still tool 5 hours but to milk 500, now the rotar pumps them out so it takes us bugger all time these days. Geez i wish i still lived there, being in the city sucks  my family still have the farms though so i visit regularly. Im pretty sure we're the only ones with a rotar too, just not enough money to make it worthwhile for others, we are the biggest producers there by a mile so we can afford it, it's a big investment hey.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> No worries, mate! I've seen cows in Australia- they're just like ours, except they're upside down!


HA HA HA too funny


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2015)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha haView attachment 3364210


I lived there. I know... and I'm not telling, either.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 4, 2015)

Back on track... hehe the girls are doing well, 1 especially ( blueberry x shiva skunk ) she's miles ahead of the rest so i just took snaps of her closeup with the video cam, so best quality i can manage for now but for how long they've been flowering i'm stunned at how far along she is, and her sour and sweet smell is already blatantly obvious!! Yuuuuum. She has nice structure, she got taller than i thought, but manageable and her nuggets are tight and uniformed. Her clone is ready and rooted..... hurry up inspection damn it!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2015)

Good man, can't give away all our secrets now lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2015)

Mmmm damn Flowa, she looks like a real winner  
Sorry for the thread derail too bro, totally my fault lol


----------



## Scroga (Mar 5, 2015)

apparently camels is where its at mate..


----------



## Scroga (Mar 5, 2015)

seriously..big market for camels milk! 10 bucks a litre plus... and the camel dairy industry is still in its infancy..if your setup for cows you should look into it...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is a shot of the mango x


Below is the blueberry x Shiva skunk


  

Below is the blueberry x Skunk


and the last one, i can't remember of the top of my head.... damn it how dumb am i.....
 

A shot of all 4 girls. The reason i didnt top these or do anything other than natural is because i wanted to see the growing structure in all 4 strains, so i could select the best and strongest strain for growing inside. Obviously its the blueberry x shiva skunk.... and well i knew it would be to tell you the truth, it stank as a small seedling, and i can clearly see skunk genetics written all over it, with frost appeal right up there with what i want, she's twice as frosty as the rest, the 2nd best coming in as the other blueberry x skunk which looks structurely the same as the shiva skunk x but alot shorter, both would be a blast to carry on with, but the yield on the blueberry x shiva is looking ahead of the rest, and her nuggets are tight and strong smelling so far, and can only get stinkier!! Yippee!!! Might have a nice bag of nuggets at the end of this small crop maybe an Oz in total


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking great Flowa the backyard must be smelling great good job


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2015)

Dude, how do I keep missing your updates  
Looking wicked though man, that blue shiva is definitely the girl I'd be choosing too! 
Watch that blue mango too, she thickens up quickly towards the end. She has a weird looking bud structure but she has a really nice high and almost no smell


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, how do I keep missing your updates
> Looking wicked though man, that blue shiva is definitely the girl I'd be choosing too!
> Watch that blue mango too, she thickens up quickly towards the end. She has a weird looking bud structure but she has a really nice high and almost no smell


This site has changed dramatically so i'm not sure why you're missing my updates, i'm only updating now and then until i got the ball rolling again... but thanks for the heads up, i am seeing some changes in all 4 plants, its exciting to have the different smells happening. I see what you mean about the blue mango, she points straight up reminds me of the old red devil strain years ago and shes frosting up now, a little later than the rest but shes got her groove on! for their small size they are going at an ok rate and i can't wait for them to finish up so i can taste them lol. I'll get there soon enough.



DirtyNerd said:


> Looking great Flowa the backyard must be smelling great good job


Thanx DirtyNerd, there's a slight hint in the yard when i open the door, its not far away when they'll be stinkin a bit more i think. I can't wait though!! some nice smoke soon to be inhaled. Finally


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah sweet as man, Im trying to work out how to set up an alert for when new posts occur, i'll work it out  
Wicked as mate, i know you'll enjoy the smoke of all 3, they're all pretty different in high too, the blue shiva is clear at the start, then puts you on your arse, the blue skunk is straight up couchlock and the blue mango is really complex, clear but couchlock, then sleepy...you'll see what I mean soon enough


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking great bro and good choice on the Shiva cross. She def looks the best to me too. All those girls look spectacular tho and I'm sure any would do well in the tent. I can't wait to do some outdoor its killing me!!! I'm ready to grow some beasts like you too and that will happen here soon as everything is coming together. You gonna have to come through and check some of my stuff out from time to time especially the Flowa beasts  I know what you mean bro on smoking your own its nothing like it and its killing me that I have to get from other people. Soon I'll be able to smoke my own stuff. Used to have a great connect on fire but his stuff fell off. Soon I want ever have to get fro anyone else again even if they are friends they're stuff just not good as mines and I'm not bragging just being real


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking great bro and good choice on the Shiva cross. She def looks the best to me too. All those girls look spectacular tho and I'm sure any would do well in the tent. I can't wait to do some outdoor its killing me!!! I'm ready to grow some beasts like you too and that will happen here soon as everything is coming together. You gonna have to come through and check some of my stuff out from time to time especially the Flowa beasts  I know what you mean bro on smoking your own its nothing like it and its killing me that I have to get from other people. Soon I'll be able to smoke my own stuff. Used to have a great connect on fire but his stuff fell off. Soon I want ever have to get fro anyone else again even if they are friends they're stuff just not good as mines and I'm not bragging just being real


Thanx man, i know what you mean and hopefully one day the amount of people who care about growing as much as they do smoking it, will go up and up so even our friends can have the benefit of growing spectacular erb. The satisfaction from growing your own doesn't even compare to smoking someone's awesome weed, cause knowing that you looked after it from day one gives that strong sense of achievement and you can't help but grin with envy as you slowly melt into the couch with something you created!! back to old school ways all the way lol....



eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah sweet as man, Im trying to work out how to set up an alert for when new posts occur, i'll work it out
> Wicked as mate, i know you'll enjoy the smoke of all 3, they're all pretty different in high too, the blue shiva is clear at the start, then puts you on your arse, the blue skunk is straight up couchlock and the blue mango is really complex, clear but couchlock, then sleepy...you'll see what I mean soon enough


Is the page under the watched threads section? Mine was still there from long ago i couldn't find my own web page for ages until i logged in again!
I just went out and had a look and maaaaaaaaaaate! the blue shiva is starting to smell SHIVAAAAAAAAAA very strong fragrance i just barely rubbed the stem and bumped a nug and filled the backyard with heaven lol!! Massive thanx again Easty for the quality i've wanted since i started smoking this heaven sent erb i can't wait to fill the tent with this, i just hope my massive new carbon filter is up to the job hehe. The 2 skunk strains are looking ridiculous for small outdoor plants, the frost and stench is huge!! only a couple of weeks to go for them, maybe a couple more for the other 2


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah I dunno bro, I'm on my phone so things seem a bit limited. It's all good though, Ive got your thread open all the time now so just have to remember to check in  
Man, it really is no problems at all hey, I was more than happy to give them to you and I'll be very stoked to see you put her in the tent and work that Flowa magic!! How good is that smell hey? I fell in love it with completely, she will be getting another run in my box soon enough


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I dunno bro, I'm on my phone so things seem a bit limited. It's all good though, Ive got your thread open all the time now so just have to remember to check in
> Man, it really is no problems at all hey, I was more than happy to give them to you and I'll be very stoked to see you put her in the tent and work that Flowa magic!! How good is that smell hey? I fell in love it with completely, she will be getting another run in my box soon enough


Makes me jealous that I can't get to grow a beautiful lady from my bro Eastcoast. I'm glad somebody can get to enjoy that beautiful lady. Anxious to see what Flowa does with her in the tent!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah it sucks bro, you are one person Id love to send some too...our damn postal laws require ID to send anything overseas and Im sketchy as hell sending to the US


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey Flowa, here's a bit of bud porn for you...outdoor green crack (super skunk). This stuff smells and smokes like the old school stuff too, a strong smell of sweet mango but then the rotten stench is starting to come through as she finishes...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 14, 2015)

a bit of random new bud porn... not the best quality i know, but you get the idea!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn bro, she is FROSTY! Looks delicious


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

Hell yes!!!! Great thing is it's only gonna get better. Swelling season is about to be in full effect and we will be able to see the real beauty.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Makes me jealous that I can't get to grow a beautiful lady from my bro Eastcoast. I'm glad somebody can get to enjoy that beautiful lady. Anxious to see what Flowa does with her in the tent!!!


I second that mate! The pair of them both seem to grow top class buds!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 14, 2015)

Ha ha cheers man! I owe a lot of my hydro experience to Flowa though, his guidance has helped me to no end


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha cheers man! I owe a lot of my hydro experience to Flowa though, his guidance has helped me to no end


As do I wouldn't even be into hydro if it wasn't for his work.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 14, 2015)

Too true! Flowa's method is top notch, no doubt about that. I still use a direct copy of his method and don't see myself changing any time soon! Great results and bloody easy.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 14, 2015)

Totally agree mate, I've always grown using hydro, but never realised how easy it could be until I saw Flowa's way of doing it...you have a lot to answer for Flowa lol. All good things though


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 15, 2015)

lol, you guys!... stay tuned i guess! But heaps of thanx to those that gave me credit, i'm just glad i could pass on my method and tips, all to make growing easier for anyone and everyone! answers to all in good time... and to the best of my knowledge


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2015)

You've helped out more than you will ever know mate, I'm just stoked I could repay the favour


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 15, 2015)

Your detailed grow journals sure have helped me out. Might not get on here much to contribute, but I have taken many great tips from your previous grows Flowa! I have since converted a couple of mates to this method who also are hooked on it! Credit well deserved mate


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2015)

Getting there guys!! not long now they are swelling fast and putting on their nice shine!!

Staring the pics with Blueberry x Shiva skunk she is filling out quickly and very sticky, and easily the strongest smelling of the 4 small girls. More solid, smelly and well, more my kinda thing!!! Seriously super genetics here i can't wait to play with her in the tent.... as bad as that sounds.

  

Here is the mango x blueberry, a slower finisher than the rest, but easily my second favourite smelling!, she has a very citrus/orange/mango aroma, not a very solid bud structure at the moment but looking like she's starting to fill the gaps, a definite sativa dominant i take it, gonna be a fun smoke, i can't wait to sample all these, i feel like a kid in a candy shop, but with my hands tied behind my back. 



below is the Blueberry x Skunk, the leaves are weird on this strain they seem to lay all over the bud and she doesn't have alot of smell but she looks super potent and is very sticky, could be up there with one of the most potent in the crop, her resin content is out of this world, and has iridescent colours to it, and glistens in the sun like you wouldn't believe, actually even the moonlight was bouncing off this girl. Maybe a week or so behind the blueberry x shiva skunk. I'm waiting for the skunk smell to come out of her, she may be a late bloomer.

 

Below is the Blueberry x White shark, another awesome contender showing huge resin coverage and an awesome sweet smell with a sour bite, and probably the second most solid strain here. I'm going to have to hide this from ms Flowa, cause she says this is her favourite lol ooh we're gonna be soo bent!! its gonna be great!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2015)

Dude, they're all looking awesome  
The blue shiva would be my first pick too, second is the blue shark, the one i grew in the tent ended up with this wicked incense flavour when smoked, its the terpene that comes from the temple flo line in the blueberry. The high is very complex too, starts with a nice uplift, then hits you right in temple, it's a great smoke to have when drinking with mates, just cant have too much or you will fall asleep  
Man I'm so excited to see one of these in your tent, you will show their full potential!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Black Sour Bubble male has calyxes now too! I have three clones of this flowering and only the tiny one is showing this trait (so far)!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2015)

Woah, that's cool as Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Black Sour Bubble male has calyxes now too! I have three clones of this flowering and only the tiny one is showing this trait (so far)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats insane Mo! and loving the colour!!!
quality pic too i might add



eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, they're all looking awesome
> The blue shiva would be my first pick too, second is the blue shark, the one i grew in the tent ended up with this wicked incense flavour when smoked, its the terpene that comes from the temple flo line in the blueberry. The high is very complex too, starts with a nice uplift, then hits you right in temple, it's a great smoke to have when drinking with mates, just cant have too much or you will fall asleep
> Man I'm so excited to see one of these in your tent, you will show their full potential!!


I cut a sample off the blue shiva a few days ago, and today i got to inspect and smoke, it was a beautiful early taste and then behold i found a mature seed in there, just in a small bud! i'm not too worried as the plant itself looks insane and i cant imagine it putting much energy into making seeds if it looks so good, but i went ahead and harvested a bit early, just to make sure whats going on inside the buds. As its getting closer to the time i need to start indoors i need to make sure i can go ahead or not, there's been a few bees around but i didnt expect there to be a seed in a small sample bud... but gotta make sure hey, and still got the other 3 which are further behind than the blue shiva was anyway and i didnt want to risk having seeds around the females you know.... but if there isnt any more in the rest of the plant i'll go ahead with her, or i'll go ahead with the blue shark... i gotta be so sure being a big plant and all!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh no man  here's hoping there isn't any more hey! 
I've had girls outside throw an occaisional nanner when there's only been other females around, I reckon there is a part of a female plant that puts out pheromones to signal there are no males around and to try and seed up to keep the species going. I know it happens in some animals, it would be cool to investigate if it happens in plants too, especially plants like cannabis that already have genes that male them turn. So sorry to hear though bro, i really hope there are no more and we can put that to bed!!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 21, 2015)

You have a great looking candy shop in your yard there mate and I see one of your hands manged to free it's self! Shame about the seed find though, I am hoping she is fine so I can watch her in the tent. I think mrs Flowa is on the money with the Blue-Shark, it's a nice looking plant. I wouldn't mind seeing that under lights also.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 21, 2015)

It wouldn't surprise me if the cannabis plant could manipulate it's self in to seed Easty. As you say the drive to keep the species going would be pretty strong!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah it would be strange if they didn't. Biology can be a crazy thing sometimes


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh no man  here's hoping there isn't any more hey!
> I've had girls outside throw an occaisional nanner when there's only been other females around, I reckon there is a part of a female plant that puts out pheromones to signal there are no males around and to try and seed up to keep the species going. I know it happens in some animals, it would be cool to investigate if it happens in plants too, especially plants like cannabis that already have genes that male them turn. So sorry to hear though bro, i really hope there are no more and we can put that to bed!!


I'm not too worried, it was a lower plant bud, right off the bottom, and the lower section of the plant is slightly more mature than the rest, i've had it happen indoors aswell, so it is a natural occurrence even though she is a female... If there's bugger all seeds i'll still run it because there is less variables inside that can stress the plant, and trust me, these plants have been hit with the worst of all types of weather, and they are still standing strong, and by that i'm impressed. I've even got a little baby blueberry x skunk that is flowering at only 5 inches high, why? i just had to ofcourse, the more the merrier, and why not? You could be right about the plants trying to seed with no females about, she looks super potent and 3/4 swollen at this point so its not too early or anything, i would of liked another week or 2 but still got 3 girls standing strong.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2015)

Sweet as bro, well I'm still keeping everything crossed you find no more! They do seem to be pretty strong strains too, mine went to hell and back when I grew them out and didnt get any seeds. 
Nice work on the 5 incher as well, will still be quality smoke hey  
Ive got the final piece of my breeding puzzle happening at the moment, I had about 50 of my blue rhino x C99 sprout, culled the runts and the ones that looked weak and left with 10. I went away for a week expecting to come back to heaps of males, out of the 10 I ended up with 7 really strong girls, all showing different traits of the parents so this final part will be very interesting I think! Stoked to get 7 females to choose from though


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

I got another male that went female!

Black Sour Bubble male:




Check it out - round-up weed killer causes cancer!

http://news.yahoo.com/colombia-drug-debate-revived-herbicide-deemed-carcinogen-043122445.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I got another male that went female!
> 
> Black Sour Bubble male:
> 
> ...


Have you made any crosss with this make before? If so have have you grown out the progeny? Just wondering as DJ Short says male herm is like Holy Grail of males. Will produce fem seeds with passing herm trait and I just wanna know if this is true or not. If you haven't collect some pollen from him and make some babies. I wanna know if this is true or not. Hell I'd grow them out too


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

I am trying to get a good answer about this. Some say it is awesome and some say it passes hermi traits. I mated it with LA Con and Jurple so I will find out for myself I guess


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 23, 2015)

I definitely don't have any kind of answers Mohican, and I can't see any harm in experimenting with that gender confused little male plant! Never seen such a weird dope plant, cool colour too!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am trying to get a good answer about this. Some say it is awesome and some say it passes hermi traits. I mated it with LA Con and Jurple so I will find out for myself I guess


Please let me know how those turn out. Hell if like to try some of them myself. I wanna know if it really produces fem seeds with no herm trait. Gonna be interesting to see


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

I forgot to check before I threw him in the compost pile. I guess the seeds will grow if they are viable!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2015)

@flowamasta you there bro?? Please tell me you didn't find any more beans!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2015)

Hey peoples!! sorry about picture quality!!, damn phone cam until next month when i get my new camera!! 
Here is the Blueberry x Shiva shanti after 2 weeks in the tent, she's had a slow start due to my clone jumping into flower early because of a blown globe, but she's into full veg mode again, and happily thriving!!, I just gave her a strong pull down with some garden wires to get her spreading out. I've cut ALOT of smaller growth out of the centre where she started to flower as all the reveg growth was puny and confused, so chopping all of that off helps her regain her strength and energy to put back into growing again... i'll try get a better pic after she's pointing to the light again with some better colour, damn phone.
Thanx again to eastcoastmo for this AMAZING strain, i'm excited to get her filling the tent. I've got more time and i can fill the tent from side to side.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2015)

Hey peoples!! sorry about picture quality!!, damn phone cam until next month when i get my new camera!! 
Here is the Blueberry x Shiva shanti after 2 weeks in the tent, she's had a slow start due to my clone jumping into flower early because of a blown globe, but she's into full veg mode again, and happily thriving!!, I just gave her a strong pull down with some garden wires to get her spreading out. I've cut ALOT of smaller growth out of the centre where she started to flower as all the reveg growth was puny and confused, so chopping all of that off helps her regain her strength and energy to put back into growing again... i'll try get a better pic after she's pointing to the light again with some better colour, damn phone.
Thanx again to eastcoastmo for this AMAZING strain, i'm excited to get her filling the tent. I've got more time and i can fill the tent from side to side.

View attachment 3419247


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> @flowamasta you there bro?? Please tell me you didn't find any more beans!!


No more beans  don't worry! i've just been busy making sure everything is going ahead smoothly, the clone was put through some shock, but her recovery is obvious and i'm back. I'm BACK 

with Blueberry x Shiva shanti! the time has come, oh boy its come alright.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 15, 2015)

Glad your bad again bro was worried you vanished again things are looking good I am trying a 100% perlite run this time and looking it the grow rate is amazing looking forward to seeing that tent packed with super frosty colas soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> No more beans  don't worry! i've just been busy making sure everything is going ahead smoothly, the clone was put through some shock, but her recovery is obvious and i'm back. I'm BACK
> 
> with Blueberry x Shiva shanti! the time has come, oh boy its come alright.


Yeah baby!! Glad to hear bro, really glad 
Bring it on mate, I'm ready to see some Flowamasta monsters!! She is looking good to bro, looks like she'll fill out real nicely 
Have you had a chance to smoke your girls yet? If you have, what did you think?


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah baby!! Glad to hear bro, really glad
> Bring it on mate, I'm ready to see some Flowamasta monsters!! She is looking good to bro, looks like she'll fill out real nicely
> Have you had a chance to smoke your girls yet? If you have, what did you think?


Yeah, she's gonna grow fast, give her 2 weeks and i'll have her touching the sides of the tent 
Yeah i've smoked them, sorry, (we've).. for how big they are i was happy with their output, the blueberry x mango clearly yielding the most out of my small bunch of plants, and a quality smoke to say the least!, the blueberry x skunk was a nice creeper, and a long lasting pleasant high ( reminded me alot of northern lights ) the white shark was super potent, smack in your face stoned, munchies, the workx...! lol but not a massive yielder, probably the least out of the 4 i did. The blueberry x Shiva Shanti....... well what can I say. Pure quality, even though i harvested her early because of finding one seed in her, but overall she had genetics written all over her from the beginning to end. Vigor, health, aroma and her nuggets looked like indoor skunk on a 1 foot high plant! she stank atleast 3 times more than the rest, and while drying and curing the Shiva shanti smell shined through like the sun on a hot day. The blueberry was there, just a hint in the air, but when smoked she was probably more blueberry than shiva taste, but i think that was due to being early harvest, i think if i had 2 -3 more weeks i would of got some real skunk shiva stank out of her... which i'm planning on getting in the next few weeks  I have to get a new camera, i CANNOT settle for this phone camera crud! 

So i had an easy decision really, blue shiva was the go, oh she'll yield too i can see she will! I would love to run white shark sometime, as that resin has a very desirable taste and she bit..... like a shark. The blue mango yielded 32 grams, blue shiva 14 grams, blue skunk 14 grams, white shark 10 grams. A good test actually each strain had very different characteristics, which proves that all weed is different and it aint just 'all weed' like some say.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Yeah, she's gonna grow fast, give her 2 weeks and i'll have her touching the sides of the tent
> Yeah i've smoked them, sorry, (we've).. for how big they are i was happy with their output, the blueberry x mango clearly yielding the most out of my small bunch of plants, and a quality smoke to say the least!, the blueberry x skunk was a nice creeper, and a long lasting pleasant high ( reminded me alot of northern lights ) the white shark was super potent, smack in your face stoned, munchies, the workx...! lol but not a massive yielder, probably the least out of the 4 i did. The blueberry x Shiva Shanti....... well what can I say. Pure quality, even though i harvested her early because of finding one seed in her, but overall she had genetics written all over her from the beginning to end. Vigor, health, aroma and her nuggets looked like indoor skunk on a 1 foot high plant! she stank atleast 3 times more than the rest, and while drying and curing the Shiva shanti smell shined through like the sun on a hot day. The blueberry was there, just a hint in the air, but when smoked she was probably more blueberry than shiva taste, but i think that was due to being early harvest, i think if i had 2 -3 more weeks i would of got some real skunk shiva stank out of her... which i'm planning on getting in the next few weeks  I have to get a new camera, i CANNOT settle for this phone camera crud!
> 
> So i had an easy decision really, blue shiva was the go, oh she'll yield too i can see she will! I would love to run white shark sometime, as that resin has a very desirable taste and she bit..... like a shark. The blue mango yielded 32 grams, blue shiva 14 grams, blue skunk 14 grams, white shark 10 grams. A good test actually each strain had very different characteristics, which proves that all weed is different and it aint just 'all weed' like some say.


Man, that's awesome, sone great descriptions there! Yeah the shiva came through strong for me too, that lovely candyish smell and the potency was right on the money! You're right about the shark too, comes up and bites...real hard! 
Oh mate, I'm so happy to hear this, I'm really glad I could get them to you and even more excited to see you put her in beast mode


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 16, 2015)

That's the descriptions I needed to hear!!! Can't wait to see what the shiva does for you in the tent mate.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

It's gonna be a honor to watch you kill this plant. I've been waiting for this for so long. I have to get me a beast going soon. Too many girls to choose from. Looking forward to watching this girl turn into a monster.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> That's the descriptions I needed to hear!!! Can't wait to see what the shiva does for you in the tent mate.


lol ! they were all so different i had to explain with some detail after all its the effect we're after ey 



eastcoastmo said:


> Man, that's awesome, sone great descriptions there! Yeah the shiva came through strong for me too, that lovely candyish smell and the potency was right on the money! You're right about the shark too, comes up and bites...real hard!
> Oh mate, I'm so happy to hear this, I'm really glad I could get them to you and even more excited to see you put her in beast mode


Thanx easty, i can't wait till i got a tent full of shiva bud! i want that smell again so bad its an incredibly intoxicatibng smell that you can't quite put your finger on it but its got that original nectar sweet smell even without squeezing a bud, it smacks you in the face as soon as you pop the jar! instant smile every time.

I'm gonna do my best this round, got a brand new son-t globe and a super healthy plant, i should be right as rain 

Megga THANX for the beans man, might run pure shiva shanti next year


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's gonna be a honor to watch you kill this plant. I've been waiting for this for so long. I have to get me a beast going soon. Too many girls to choose from. Looking forward to watching this girl turn into a monster.


I'll do my absolute best especially when it comes time to 'kill this plant' hehe, its gonna be ritualistic man, ceremonial, celebrations and massive smoke out!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2015)

New pic today, just before the light goes out. Her leaves are starting to rest. I'll take a pic tonight when the light comes back on to show you guys her amazing vigor when she wakes up. She's a happy plant and loving the climate right now.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2015)

I'm taking some of your methods vertical. We'll see how well the topping and training regimen works when we turn the whole business up on its ear!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm taking some of your methods vertical. We'll see how well the topping and training regimen works when we turn the whole business up on its ear!


I def would like to see these training methods on a vertical scrog. Gonna be interesting to see. I hope you show some of your work.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> New pic today, just before the light goes out. Her leaves are starting to rest. I'll take a pic tonight when the light comes back on to show you guys her amazing vigor when she wakes up. She's a happy plant and loving the climate right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420970


Bro she's looking real nice hey, going to be a solid girl  I know the exact smell you talk about too man, it's a crazy mix of the two terpenes, berriesh but real sweet, hard to describe! No probs at all for the beans too, I know you'll do an awesome job and I'm hanging to see her in your tent!!

If you want to take a look at my almost finished project, have a squiz in Stoney's thread, on the last page


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro she's looking real nice hey, going to be a solid girl  I know the exact smell you talk about too man, it's a crazy mix of the two terpenes, berriesh but real sweet, hard to describe! No probs at all for the beans too, I know you'll do an awesome job and I'm hanging to see her in your tent!!
> 
> If you want to take a look at my almost finished project, have a squiz in Stoney's thread, on the last page


Thanx man, I'm gonna check out that thread asap!
Here's a shot of her now the lights back on and her vigor is showing well. Keep in mind i haven't topped this plant at all she's just bushy as because the clone went to flower and then revegged, but i actually think this could be a bonus!, less stress in a small way... i'm still going to have to hack her down a fair bit and get some more tips happening, at this rate i better get the nets in by this friday lol!

Day 17 Blueberry Shiva Shanti​


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2015)

Woah, damn she is growing quick! She'll double again in another week  Awesome bro!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 18, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man, I'm gonna check out that thread asap!
> Here's a shot of her now the lights back on and her vigor is showing well. Keep in mind i haven't topped this plant at all she's just bushy as because the clone went to flower and then revegged, but i actually think this could be a bonus!, less stress in a small way... i'm still going to have to hack her down a fair bit and get some more tips happening, at this rate i better get the nets in by this friday lol!
> 
> Day 17 Blueberry Shiva Shanti​View attachment 3421401


Looking awesome flowa the girl looks happy i am loving 100% perlite at the moment but scared my girl is going to take over the whole tent if i don't flip her soon still using XL at week 3... ?


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome flowa the girl looks happy i am loving 100% perlite at the moment but scared my girl is going to take over the whole tent if i don't flip her soon still using XL at week 3... ?


yeah i'll be using xl, for sure  very bushy plant, might aswell make the most of her.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> yeah i'll be using xl, for sure  very bushy plant, might aswell make the most of her.


Let's she how she looks after a week of that XL treatment. Amazing the growth the get after getting that stuff. Couldn't believe my eyes until I saw it for myself  I was like WOW   Gonna be hitting her with that soon. Can't wait to see


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2015)

Day 26 here, about 5 days after her XL treatment, i'm waiting for her to go up!! i just tipped several spots to try and get her to stretch a bit and multiply her head count  i might go another 1-2 weeks depending on growth before i hit flower. A bit longer than usual because of her stunted start but we'll see how she goes...


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 27, 2015)

Looking great flowa filling out very nicely i noticed you took that huge tower fan out lol i got the same one and holy shit its powerful even on 1 don't think ill use it next grow


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking great flowa filling out very nicely i noticed you took that huge tower fan out lol i got the same one and holy shit its powerful even on 1 don't think ill use it next grow


Lol this is where I got the idea from about those tower fans. I still think flowa still has his in the back left corner can't really tell tho. They are a very nice alternative for helping keep things cool. I need to add a couple more just to keep my garage cool now. I figured heat would go up once summer hit but it's not bad right now. 

Looking great Flowa she will come around and be a beast for you soon. I've seen you kill like this before. Another couple weeks and she be taking over


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2015)

Nice work brother, she's coming along nicely! Another 1-2 weeks and she'll be massive


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2015)

Thanx guys  I just removed a HEAP of undergrowth that really wasn't getting much light, that's gonna speed things up bigtime. Chickens had a tasty treat too.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx guys  I just removed a HEAP of undergrowth that really wasn't getting much light, that's gonna speed things up bigtime. Chickens had a tasty treat too.


We're about to get chickens and I wondered if they could eat trimmings. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2015)

Day 34 VEGGING Blue Shiva Shanti!! Looking megga healthy, she's such a huge bushy plant, the net is going in on Monday, and i'm flipping next thursday by the looks of this! Easily 30 good main tips here.... where to place them all!! 
I may not have the canopy level at the moment, but i'm trying to get the plant nice and big  is she big? hehe


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Day 34 VEGGING Blue Shiva Shanti!! Looking megga healthy, she's such a huge bushy plant, the net is going in on Monday, and i'm flipping next thursday by the looks of this! Easily 30 good main tips here.... where to place them all!!
> I may not have the canopy level at the moment, but i'm trying to get the plant nice and big  is she big? hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433721 View attachment 3433722 View attachment 3433723


Looking awesome bro shes getting huge!

(Q) if you don't mind i have my girl at the moment in 100% perlite and shes huge i was going to use some PGR to slow her down or she will take over the tent i was reading over your grow again and noticed you used it at day 6 of flower i have turned my girl to flower today so shes having her first power nap i know when it comes to PGR they are not really designed for weed so they need to be used sooner and not later any help would be great thanks

Also thanks for doing this log it i wish i started growing in perlite a long time ago


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome bro shes getting huge!
> 
> (Q) if you don't mind i have my girl at the moment in 100% perlite and shes huge i was going to use some PGR to slow her down or she will take over the tent i was reading over your grow again and noticed you used it at day 6 of flower i have turned my girl to flower today so shes having her first power nap i know when it comes to PGR they are not really designed for weed so they need to be used sooner and not later any help would be great thanks
> 
> ...


nice monster there dirtynerd! With the PGR, i use around 1ml per litre, certainly not the recommended 4ml, Part A will stop the plant growing upwards, so do it when you have the flower tips where you want them, and when you have enough flower sites, because it also stops any continued flower node growth, Part B will be the booster, again i ever only use 1-2 ml of that if any at around the week 2 flower mark which will give all the flower sites a boost in growth and a bit of a headstart with all the right pheromones. Use with caution, Part A will stunt the growth overall and cause health problems if used to strong and for too long. It's just to give the plant a taste, its all it needs... let nature do the rest  lookin great man you got a thread i can check out or a pic of the top of the plant? i wanna check that beast out. Cheers for the compliments also, Bring on the perlite!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> nice monster there dirtynerd! With the PGR, i use around 1ml per litre, certainly not the recommended 4ml, Part A will stop the plant growing upwards, so do it when you have the flower tips where you want them, and when you have enough flower sites, because it also stops any continued flower node growth, Part B will be the booster, again i ever only use 1-2 ml of that if any at around the week 2 flower mark which will give all the flower sites a boost in growth and a bit of a headstart with all the right pheromones. Use with caution, Part A will stunt the growth overall and cause health problems if used to strong and for too long. It's just to give the plant a taste, its all it needs... let nature do the rest  lookin great man you got a thread i can check out or a pic of the top of the plant? i wanna check that beast out. Cheers for the compliments also, Bring on the perlite!


Thanks good things to know i don't want to stunt her to much then ill use at around week one so she gets a week of stretch and only use at 1ml and if needs more up it later can always put more in but can't take more out once its in 

sure do https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/

This was Tuesday I had to give her a Super cropping session as i had no more height i left her in veg for to long as i was waiting on my flowering tent to finish up Ill get some better photos up once its light's on

I should of maybe given her more time to recover before i flowered but i wanted to stunt her a little to

Thanks for the info


Ill get a new one up soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2015)

@flowamasta - woah dude, she's huge already, she is going to be beast  
@DirtyNerd - did you supercrop her? She looks like she needs a good feeding and she is massive too


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> @flowamasta - woah dude, she's huge already, she is going to be beast
> @DirtyNerd - did you supercrop her? She looks like she needs a good feeding and she is massive too


she is huge isn't she! lovin her vigor. Flowering not far away now


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> @flowamasta - woah dude, she's huge already, she is going to be beast
> @DirtyNerd - did you supercrop her? She looks like she needs a good feeding and she is massive too


Haha yeah bro i super cropped the shit out of her to half her size also that first photo was her just as she woke up so she looks a little sad and didn't have any food for 3 hours  i changed it now shes being feed every 3 hours now

@eastcoastmo hows the ball bags going bro... ? seen any yet...?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2015)

@flowamasta - hell yeah bro, bring that shit on, can't wait to see those big fat skunky buds  
@DirtyNerd - sweet bro, thought that may be the case! 
No balls hey  been spraying for 4 weeks and they just wont turn for me! Some just don't reverse apparently


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey Flowa my man, how's the beast going? I'd imagine should be HUGE by now


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 12, 2015)

Well. It's official. I just finished reading! Started 4-5 days ago man and I just went down to my shop and got a 4 pot system with a 200L ressy! Thanks for the confidence boost! Haha..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice one dude, you'll never look back after using this system


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice one dude, you'll never look back after using this system


I'm hoping so hey!! Haha.. My local store is sorting me out. Full system for $250. And I'm buying cyco online the full veg range is $165 O/L but the best the store could do was $235. Then I'll pick up my flower nutes just before swapping.  One thing I do reckon would be beneficial would be for someone to summarise flowa's complete nutrient schedule from day 1 veg to the final stages of flower with 3-4 weeks veg and summarise it in a table! Haha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2015)

Melbs92 said:


> I'm hoping so hey!! Haha.. My local store is sorting me out. Full system for $250. And I'm buying cyco online the full veg range is $165 O/L but the best the store could do was $235. Then I'll pick up my flower nutes just before swapping.  One thing I do reckon would be beneficial would be for someone to summarise flowa's complete nutrient schedule from day 1 veg to the final stages of flower with 3-4 weeks veg and summarise it in a table! Haha


Good stuff man, you're all set to go  
Flowa just uses the cyco nutrient schedule for hydro but adds some floralicious plus as well.


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good stuff man, you're all set to go
> Flowa just uses the cyco nutrient schedule for hydro but adds some floralicious plus as well.


Like to the mL? Haha.. I guess that's pretty simple


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2015)

Yep he sure does, from memory he actually uses a bit more of the Dr repair but ive used the chart to the mL and it works well.


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yep he sure does, from memory he actually uses a bit more of the Dr repair but ive used the chart to the mL and it works well.


Better than 10oz off 4 plants in soil? Haha...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2015)

I got just over 8oz from 2 plants in 10L pots, vegged for just under 3 weeks


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 13, 2015)

Mine is sitting on close to 4.5 months 
So keen to get some decent size under the belt haha..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

Yea Flowa used feeding chart but he knew his strain that he was growing like the back of his hand. He knew how much it would take s d how far to push it. Every strain is different so your plants my take less or more than feed schedule. Let your plant tell you how much you need. Start of low and work way up. If you start with a developed clone too it'll be more mature and can take more nutes than a seedling so you may be able to run full strength early or it may take a couple weeks.


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yea, I could see that was evident from the very start. It seemed like a very hardy strain aswell! I'm hoping to run some more sativa dominant breeds and am already expecting to have to drop the ratios!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry its been a while people! I'll get some full plant shots soon enough, Just got a few things i gotta sort out..... But here's Blue-Shiva just starting week 6. I've just found a banana on the tip of a cola.... ohh please be ok. I've had them before and its been ok, but PLEEEEEEEASE!!!! she smells so delicious i can't stop rubbing resin on my fingers! She's been a handful to grow this plant, growth spurts at unusual times, her flowers are looking quality though. That banana nug will be the first to be snipped in a week or so for inspecting.....

wish me luck people!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Sorry its been a while people! I'll get some full plant shots soon enough, Just got a few things i gotta sort out..... But here's Blue-Shiva just starting week 6. I've just found a banana on the tip of a cola.... ohh please be ok. I've had them before and its been ok, but PLEEEEEEEASE!!!! she smells so delicious i can't stop rubbing resin on my fingers! She's been a handful to grow this plant, growth spurts at unusual times, her flowers are looking quality though. That banana nug will be the first to be snipped in a week or so for inspecting.....
> 
> wish me luck people!
> 
> ...


Hey Flowa glad you got the chance to show us the lady she is looking nice and frosty sorry about the Bananas i had it happen on my last grow with a super skunk i started from seed just pluck them out and you will be all good 

Here is my girl using your grow style day 35

Keep up the great work and good luck


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 14, 2015)

+luck flowa!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 14, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey Flowa glad you got the chance to show us the lady she is looking nice and frosty sorry about the Bananas i had it happen on my last grow with a super skunk i started from seed just pluck them out and you will be all good
> 
> Here is my girl using your grow style day 35
> 
> ...


Much appreciated DirtyNerd  Your Girl is looking splendid to say the least!! Beautiful DARK green leaves, healthy healthy!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Much appreciated DirtyNerd  Your Girl is looking splendid to say the least!! Beautiful DARK green leaves, healthy healthy!


Thanks Flowa i been trying to push her now moved the EC up to 2.0 and shes just taking it all like a good girl but i am away for work at the moment so i hope she is still healthy as she will not be flushed for 2 weeks by the time i get home so one can only hope she still looks good 

I got some of that floralicious plus girls one thing about Canna is its a flower and bloom i dropped the part A down by 20% but it looks like there might still be high levels of nitrogen in there that's why they are still so green  

Thanks brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 15, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Sorry its been a while people! I'll get some full plant shots soon enough, Just got a few things i gotta sort out..... But here's Blue-Shiva just starting week 6. I've just found a banana on the tip of a cola.... ohh please be ok. I've had them before and its been ok, but PLEEEEEEEASE!!!! she smells so delicious i can't stop rubbing resin on my fingers! She's been a handful to grow this plant, growth spurts at unusual times, her flowers are looking quality though. That banana nug will be the first to be snipped in a week or so for inspecting.....
> 
> wish me luck people!
> 
> ...


Oh Flowa, FUCK! I really hope there isn't any more  that damn blueberry is a bitch to breed with hey. I'll keep every single thing i can crossed for you man. So sorry mate 
@DirtyNerd holy crap bro, she's looking fat as hell!! Nice work man!!


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 15, 2015)

So my tax came in and I've decided to invest in a 'Flowa Powa' system! Went with 4 50L pots for 2 tents all gonna be 4 weeks apart


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2015)

Got a new Camera!! A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ70... Just today actually!! so give me a few days to dial the pics in, so many new options to play with!!! but the quality........ YUM and this is with a lower number pixel rating, at only 12.1mp!! let me know what you guys think!! Blue shiva is going purple, and i havent had any seed problems, not with this resin dripping off her like honey...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 29, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Got a new Camera!! A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ70... Just today actually!! so give me a few days to dial the pics in, so many new options to play with!!! but the quality........ YUM and this is with a lower number pixel rating, at only 12.1mp!! let me know what you guys think!! Blue shiva is going purple, and i havent had any seed problems, not with this resin dripping off her like honey...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468705 View attachment 3468706 View attachment 3468707 View attachment 3468708 View attachment 3468709 View attachment 3468710 View attachment 3468711


Looking awesome!! great job


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 29, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Got a new Camera!! A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ70... Just today actually!! so give me a few days to dial the pics in, so many new options to play with!!! but the quality........ YUM and this is with a lower number pixel rating, at only 12.1mp!! let me know what you guys think!! Blue shiva is going purple, and i havent had any seed problems, not with this resin dripping off her like honey...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468705 View attachment 3468706 View attachment 3468707 View attachment 3468708 View attachment 3468709 View attachment 3468710 View attachment 3468711


Holy shit brother, she looks AMAZING!! So much resin and looks dank  
So glad to hear there are no seeds too man, so glad!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit brother, she looks AMAZING!! So much resin and looks dank
> So glad to hear there are no seeds too man, so glad!!


Yeah man  she smells like passionfruit and skunk!!?? i'll be choppin her by this weekend, she's swollen to the max and smells like a fruit orgy!!! 



DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome!! great job


Thanx Nerd!, love bein back in the hobby!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Spectacular pics FM! The subject matter is pretty sweet too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 29, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Yeah man  she smells like passionfruit and skunk!!?? i'll be choppin her by this weekend, she's swollen to the max and smells like a fruit orgy!!!
> 
> 
> Thanx Nerd!, love bein back in the hobby!


Damn bro, sounds delicious  mine never had the passionfruit so I think I may have to pop some more and find that pheno!!


----------



## Smokin Slot (Jul 30, 2015)

Some very nice pics !


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll have some nice pics of the dry Blueberry Shiva in the next couple of days! Weighed in at just under 1.5 lb ( 1 pound , 6 ounces ) I am overall really happy with her, and the turn out. She didn't look like that much in the tent, but after 17 hours trimming the piles had grown!! its been a couple of weeks since chop and i'm still learning the cameras functions but i should have some more calendar quality pics coming soon!

Here's a little cropped pic of some nice lower half purple nugz... nice semi-tight colourful nuggets! a very beautiful strain in my opinion.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 16, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> I'll have some nice pics of the dry Blueberry Shiva in the next couple of days! Weighed in at just under 1.5 lb ( 1 pound , 6 ounces ) I am overall really happy with her, and the turn out. She didn't look like that much in the tent, but after 17 hours trimming the piles had grown!! its been a couple of weeks since chop and i'm still learning the cameras functions but i should have some more calendar quality pics coming soon!
> 
> Here's a little cropped pic of some nice lower half purple nugz... nice semi-tight colourful nuggets! a very beautiful strain in my opinion.
> 
> ...


awesome flowa

cant wait to see the photos also great yield


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2015)

Straight killed it bro!!! The genetics are great cus that's an amazing yield. Looking forward to seeing the pics and your skills with the new cam is getting very good. I need to get one so bad hopefully soon but will def have after next harvest for sure. Awesome bro


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 16, 2015)

I do need a new Cam, too ! Great pics and your Buds are SEX !


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

What have you been up to that has kept you too busy to post or learn how to use your bitchin new camera?

I just got an amazing new job! I start next week 

Now maybe I can afford to have somebody finish my screen room and get some chickens in there!

Screen room:








Artistic picture:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> I'll have some nice pics of the dry Blueberry Shiva in the next couple of days! Weighed in at just under 1.5 lb ( 1 pound , 6 ounces ) I am overall really happy with her, and the turn out. She didn't look like that much in the tent, but after 17 hours trimming the piles had grown!! its been a couple of weeks since chop and i'm still learning the cameras functions but i should have some more calendar quality pics coming soon!
> 
> Here's a little cropped pic of some nice lower half purple nugz... nice semi-tight colourful nuggets! a very beautiful strain in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Nice work brother, looks like you got some dank on your hands!! Solid yield too mate


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What have you been up to that has kept you too busy to post or learn how to use your bitchin new camera?
> 
> I just got an amazing new job! I start next week
> 
> ...


Nice work Mo, it's really coming together now!! And well done on the new job, great news!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> awesome flowa
> 
> cant wait to see the photos also great yield


Cheers Nerd! i'm havin more issues with the software than the camera, but i'll get it sorted, all this advanced setting stuff, I'll get there! 



akhiymjames said:


> Straight killed it bro!!! The genetics are great cus that's an amazing yield. Looking forward to seeing the pics and your skills with the new cam is getting very good. I need to get one so bad hopefully soon but will def have after next harvest for sure. Awesome bro


Thanx akhiymjames, i am indeed happy with everything and its been a while since i've grown. Its great to be in the garden so to speak again.
Gotta love the cam, amazing things they can do these days.



Smokin Slot said:


> I do need a new Cam, too ! Great pics and your Buds are SEX !


LOL  I'l show some beauties tomorrow, i think i have the computer working with the camera now! Had to have the right format picture to work... and there's about 6 different.



Mohican said:


> What have you been up to that has kept you too busy to post or learn how to use your bitchin new camera?
> 
> I just got an amazing new job! I start next week
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Mo!! I do apologize for not being on here regularly We had to get settled with the new place and to keep things on the extra down low while growing my specially given strain  But i'm back into the groove now ( cones and Vape bags whenever i get the urge ) Once i get this new camera under my control...! I know its gonna show plenty of awesomeness. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work brother, looks like you got some dank on your hands!! Solid yield too mate


Thanks again man! REALLY thanks again! so many delicious choices! I shall never be .... Not stoned!
Loving the different aromas coming from it, slightly pepperminty and passionfruit and very sticky and hard to chop!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

You must have a nice selection of cured flowers!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Cheers Nerd! i'm havin more issues with the software than the camera, but i'll get it sorted, all this advanced setting stuff, I'll get there!
> 
> 
> Thanx akhiymjames, i am indeed happy with everything and its been a while since i've grown. Its great to be in the garden so to speak again.
> ...


No worries at all brother, I'm stoked she came out well for you! 
Those smells sound delicious, I never experienced them!! I will be popping some for the outdoor season I think  
Good to have you back bro!!


----------



## alienrain (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey Flow...your journals are amazing and I'm going to be starting with your system in a week. I'm having trouble finding pot socks though...would they be called grow bags, or root pouches?

I want to make sure whatever I line my pot with is breathable enough to drain the nutes. Also do you ever have the problem of the roots growing into your return line to the resivoio? I've seen you have some crazy root systems.

Keep growing...it's supa shweet!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2015)

This is what you're after mate. http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Pot-Sox-3pk-50L-Pot-Liner-Gardening-Hydroponics-/181748713384?nav=SEARCH

Not sure if they post international but if you search 'pot sox' there are a few sellers on there to try.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2015)

alienrain said:


> Hey Flow...your journals are amazing and I'm going to be starting with your system in a week. I'm having trouble finding pot socks though...would they be called grow bags, or root pouches?
> 
> I want to make sure whatever I line my pot with is breathable enough to drain the nutes. Also do you ever have the problem of the roots growing into your return line to the resivoio? I've seen you have some crazy root systems.
> 
> Keep growing...it's supa shweet!!


If you are in the states you are gonna have trouble getting them. No place sells them here and you would have to buy international and prices get a lil expensive but should be fairly reasonable if you get enough


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2015)

I dunno bro, you'd think they'd be cheaper with the aussie dollar so low on the greenback at the moment...would be worth checking out either way, postage wouldn't be much as they're pretty light too


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

Just use smart pots and perlite instead.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry i Haven't been around!! 100 things happening at once, and i've just planted a new strain called 'Pineapple Chunk'

But here is a couple of pics of the Blueberry x Shiva Shanti. This camera is a new learning curve for me! these pics might look ok i hope but it took me a while to get a crisp shot with natural lighting conditions


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> No worries at all brother, I'm stoked she came out well for you!
> Those smells sound delicious, I never experienced them!! I will be popping some for the outdoor season I think
> Good to have you back bro!!


Really happy Easty! and cheers for helpin others out too while i'm not about! Things are getting busy these days, but am in stoked to smoke these juicy nuggies! I deffinitely agree with putting her outside, i think the flavour was more pronounced outside, but wow the indoor stuff just lifting the lid to the perso tub....... YUM fills the room with aroma


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2015)

alienrain said:


> Hey Flow...your journals are amazing and I'm going to be starting with your system in a week. I'm having trouble finding pot socks though...would they be called grow bags, or root pouches?
> 
> I want to make sure whatever I line my pot with is breathable enough to drain the nutes. Also do you ever have the problem of the roots growing into your return line to the resivoio? I've seen you have some crazy root systems.
> 
> Keep growing...it's supa shweet!!


Thanks for the compliments! I'm sure you will have lots of fun with plenty of ease. 
The pot Sox are exactly what they are called, a material type fabric that lines the inner pot and has mesh holes in the bottom section to allow the roots through, you can get honeycomb type plastic in a couple of inches thick and it just sits under the inner pot to stop roots going through... I have never used them to be honest, but the last grow i probably should of as i was pulling roots out of the return line in week 4 flower, i notice it by how fast its flowing back into the main tank, if its slowed down its likely blocked. I haven't had it blocked completely but i'm sure it could happen, so its something i'm going to look out for next time im down that way. Awesome question though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Really happy Easty! and cheers for helpin others out too while i'm not about! Things are getting busy these days, but am in stoked to smoke these juicy nuggies! I deffinitely agree with putting her outside, i think the flavour was more pronounced outside, but wow the indoor stuff just lifting the lid to the perso tub....... YUM fills the room with aroma


Awesome man, sounds wicked! How's the stone for you? The one's I grew were a favourite at parties because it was a pretty clear but heavy hitting high! 
No probs too mate, happy to share the info


----------



## noysy (Sep 4, 2015)

yummmo


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks delicious


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 5, 2015)

^Slanty said:


> Looking amazing as usual FM!
> 
> Guess what!? RIU has fixed their site for me once again! That means I can share a few photos finally! I have 1-2 weeks left:
> View attachment 2437998View attachment 2438002View attachment 2438001View attachment 2438000View attachment 2437999View attachment 2437996View attachment 2437997


Man what beauty


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome man, sounds wicked! How's the stone for you? The one's I grew were a favourite at parties because it was a pretty clear but heavy hitting high!
> No probs too mate, happy to share the info


The stone is just like you said  I like how you said 'pretty' clear lol, after a few good bongs in a row the potency is quite obvious! not quite couchlock but a sneaky sleaper, well i find myself falling asleep even on a train! I look forward to my morning hit which always leaves me beyond toasted, dry mouthed and hungry! Love it man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 14, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> The stone is just like you said  I like how you said 'pretty' clear lol, after a few good bongs in a row the potency is quite obvious! not quite couchlock but a sneaky sleaper, well i find myself falling asleep even on a train! I look forward to my morning hit which always leaves me beyond toasted, dry mouthed and hungry! Love it man


Lol, unreal bro, stoked you are happy with it! 
She's definitely a sleep creeper, it's caught mates of mine off guard a few times...oh the things we do to passed out mates muwahahahaha


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 15, 2015)

@flowamasta 

I just want to take a little time to say thanks brother your system is amazing and from the first day i seen it i wanted to try it but it took me over 2 years to get the balls but once i did ill never go back my girl was amazing in this system and i just want to say thanks if it wasn't for you i wouldn't of ever tired it 

Here is a little show of what ended up being my best harvest from one plant


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> @flowamasta
> 
> I just want to take a little time to say thanks brother your system is amazing and from the first day i seen it i wanted to try it but it took me over 2 years to get the balls but once i did ill never go back my girl was amazing in this system and i just want to say thanks if it wasn't for you i wouldn't of ever tired it
> 
> ...


Impressive, green one!

@flowamasta are you not proud? Look what you've done!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Impressive, green one!
> 
> @flowamasta are you not proud? Look what you've done!


 I feel like a Proud new Dad hehe! really, i'm glad i rubbed off a little here and there!



DirtyNerd said:


> @flowamasta
> 
> I just want to take a little time to say thanks brother your system is amazing and from the first day i seen it i wanted to try it but it took me over 2 years to get the balls but once i did ill never go back my girl was amazing in this system and i just want to say thanks if it wasn't for you i wouldn't of ever tired it
> 
> ...


No worries Nerd! You done an awesome job too! look at those massive colas bigger than ya fist  
Keep the system man, i vouch for the reliability of it all!




eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, unreal bro, stoked you are happy with it!
> She's definitely a sleep creeper, it's caught mates of mine off guard a few times...oh the things we do to passed out mates muwahahahaha


Thats awesome man, I just made some bubble from the blueberry shiva  Quality erb man!.... INSANE quality Bubble!! This is the 73 micron, and 'Full melt Quality' to say the least! this bubbles..... and bubbles and keeps bubblin! look at the smoke trapped in the bubbles!!
Thanx again Easty! 
Pineapple Chunk has hit week 3 and starting to take off, pics soon.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2015)

Holy moley bro, that looks delicious, some fine quality melt indeed 
I popped some blue shiva, blue widow and blue shark for the outdoor season, really looking forward to some good herb too!!


----------



## ptr123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Flow, I've been following your thread. It's great. I was wondering. Do you have a write up of your feeding schedule, trimming and training on one page?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2015)

Do a search on this thread for posts by FlowaMasta with the search string of cyco for feeding. As for trimming and training there are some great threads on here for those subjects.

FlowaMasta uses the Screen of Green (ScrOG) method to train several tops as main colas at the same distance from the light. This method produces many tops of the same size and gives you a way to spread the plant growth out horizontally.


----------



## ptr123 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do a search on this thread for posts by FlowaMasta with the search string of cyco for feeding. As for trimming and training there are some great threads on here for those subjects.
> 
> FlowaMasta uses the Screen of Green (ScrOG) method to train several tops as main colas at the same distance from the light. This method produces many tops of the same size and gives you a way to spread the plant growth out horizontally.


Thx Mohican. I will do that on the search. Could you recommend a thread on trimming?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

Might try youtube first. There are some good videos.


----------



## ptr123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mohican, do you know how I could incorporate flowa method with getting the size and weight into a top feed system using rockwool as a growing media?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2015)

Should be the same method but you might need to water less. The rockwool stays wet for a very long time compared to perlite.


----------



## ptr123 (Nov 24, 2015)

I must be doing something wrong because my tops are way smaller than his.


----------



## ptr123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi flowa, I'm on page 38 now. I can't figure out how you get yours to flower so early and so big at only 11 days into flowering. Could you explain it. Thanks.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> @flowamasta
> 
> I just want to take a little time to say thanks brother your system is amazing and from the first day i seen it i wanted to try it but it took me over 2 years to get the balls but once i did ill never go back my girl was amazing in this system and i just want to say thanks if it wasn't for you i wouldn't of ever tired it
> 
> ...


Curious, what was your final weight?


----------



## ptr123 (Dec 2, 2015)

I can't find Cyco XL sold here in the US. Does anyone know of a similar product to Cyco XL sold in the US?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2015)

ptr123 said:


> I can't find Cyco XL sold here in the US. Does anyone know of a similar product to Cyco XL sold in the US?


Look for super phosphoric acid, that's all it is


----------



## ptr123 (Dec 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Look for super phosphoric acid, that's all it is


Ok, thanks. Do you know which company carry it? I've tried looking under most of the known hydro nute like AN, GH, Botanicare, etc..., but can't find it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2015)

No idea sorry mate, I've only used the XL before.


----------



## ptr123 (Dec 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> No idea sorry mate, I've only used the XL before.


ok, thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2015)

I found it on the Sears store.


----------



## ptr123 (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh wow, you found it at Sears. Great thanks. I will try there. 

Perhaps you could answer this question for me Moh. In flowa grow of the Gnine, he said he didn't have to tie or do any training during veg. I was wondering how he got the canopy so even. I have never been able to do that by letting it grow or topping. If you can show me, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey people!! Long time no see if any of you are still around!, Medical Marijuana is just around the corner here in Australia!! i hear its been passed and in progress!! We'll be on our way to get out own prescriptions and i'll be back into growing my magical favourite plant again to produce my potent meds!!! just thought i'd have to chime and and let a few know that Australia Has been legalized!!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 26, 2016)

flowamasta said:


> Hey people!! Long time no see if any of you are still around!, Medical Marijuana is just around the corner here in Australia!! i hear its been passed and in progress!! We'll be on our way to get out own prescriptions and i'll be back into growing my magical favourite plant again to produce my potent meds!!! just thought i'd have to chime and and let a few know that Australia Has been legalized!!


but when will recreational use/growing be legalised bro?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2016)

flowamasta said:


> Hey people!! Long time no see if any of you are still around!, Medical Marijuana is just around the corner here in Australia!! i hear its been passed and in progress!! We'll be on our way to get out own prescriptions and i'll be back into growing my magical favourite plant again to produce my potent meds!!! just thought i'd have to chime and and let a few know that Australia Has been legalized!!


Flowa!! Holy fuck bro, long time no see!! So good to see you on here bro and just in time for me to send you some jack skunk seeds I made


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> but when will recreational use/growing be legalised bro?


That will be a while yet, all the testing in Australia has to begin, but it won't be that long!!!! it happening!.



eastcoastmo said:


> Flowa!! Holy fuck bro, long time no see!! So good to see you on here bro and just in time for me to send you some jack skunk seeds I made


Ha! hey Easty great to see you still on here! you have some Jack Skunk seeds!? u maniac thats awesome! i'm not living at the same address anymore but i can sort that out!! Unfortunately Mrs Flowa has left but we still talk and stay friendly, i'm now looking for a new place of my own.. hopefully that won't be too long because i'm going mad not being able to grow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2016)

flowamasta said:


> That will be a while yet, all the testing in Australia has to begin, but it won't be that long!!!! it happening!.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! hey Easty great to see you still on here! you have some Jack Skunk seeds!? u maniac thats awesome! i'm not living at the same address anymore but i can sort that out!! Unfortunately Mrs Flowa has left but we still talk and stay friendly, i'm now looking for a new place of my own.. hopefully that won't be too long because i'm going mad not being able to grow.


Oh bro, I'm so sorry to hear that hey! I'm glad you guys can stay friendly! I hope you can get a new place soon bro, I want to see some dank ass Flowamasta 1lb plants  

Yes indeedy sir, I've just finished hitting my Jack girl with some pollen from old skunk and old Shit seeds I had. They are regs though but I'll be most happy to send you some if you want? I'll also have double skunk (Shit x skunk 1/shit), Super shit (Afghani x skunk/shit) and some ((Nightcap x TK cookies) x Blue lime pie) x skunk 1/shit


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh bro, I'm so sorry to hear that hey! I'm glad you guys can stay friendly! I hope you can get a new place soon bro, I want to see some dank ass Flowamasta 1lb plants
> 
> Yes indeedy sir, I've just finished hitting my Jack girl with some pollen from old skunk and old Shit seeds I had. They are regs though but I'll be most happy to send you some if you want? I'll also have double skunk (Shit x skunk 1/shit), Super shit (Afghani x skunk/shit) and some ((Nightcap x TK cookies) x Blue lime pie) x skunk 1/shit


I haven't seen him in awhile, but I sure admired his grows. The man made pulling a pound from under a 600W HPS look easy.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I haven't seen him in awhile, but I sure admired his grows. The man made pulling a pound from under a 600W HPS look easy.


He's back mate, check the page back, he jumped on to say g'day


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2016)

flowamasta said:


> Hey people!! Long time no see if any of you are still around!, Medical Marijuana is just around the corner here in Australia!! i hear its been passed and in progress!! We'll be on our way to get out own prescriptions and i'll be back into growing my magical favourite plant again to produce my potent meds!!! just thought i'd have to chime and and let a few know that Australia Has been legalized!!


Smashing news! I've been looking forward to seeing more of those magically manicured grows of yours- you ARE going to start another one soon, yes? Yes?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> He's back mate, check the page back, he jumped on to say g'day


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Smashing news! I've been looking forward to seeing more of those magically manicured grows of yours- you ARE going to start another one soon, yes? Yes?


Here's hoping man, his scrogs were magical to watch!! 



ttystikk said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


NP mate


----------



## buzworthy (Nov 27, 2016)

Ahhh yeah! So glad to youre doing good


----------



## GreenLogician (Nov 27, 2016)

I think there are some places in America I could get a medical marijuana certificate for my minor spinal injury.
In Australia, I'll have to have like... cancer and chemotherapy, right?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

GreenLogician said:


> I think there are some places in America I could get a medical marijuana certificate for my minor spinal injury.
> In Australia, I'll have to have like... cancer and chemotherapy, right?


Yeah pretty much. People like myself who suffer from PTSD, anxiety and depression can't get access to it. Only for terminally ill and people with life long sickness.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome to the new game of. ..

It's legal! But YOU can't have it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Welcome to the new game of. ..
> 
> It's legal! But YOU can't have it!


Ha ha yep, spot on man!


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh bro, I'm so sorry to hear that hey! I'm glad you guys can stay friendly! I hope you can get a new place soon bro, I want to see some dank ass Flowamasta 1lb plants
> 
> Yes indeedy sir, I've just finished hitting my Jack girl with some pollen from old skunk and old Shit seeds I had. They are regs though but I'll be most happy to send you some if you want? I'll also have double skunk (Shit x skunk 1/shit), Super shit (Afghani x skunk/shit) and some ((Nightcap x TK cookies) x Blue lime pie) x skunk 1/shit


Thanks for the support, everyone infact! things will get back in order eventually, all in good time!
I almost had a fit when you named all those new strain names lol! daaaaamn i had some insanely delicious beauties from your seeds!! yea i'll give you my new address, i can make good use of them!
cheers again Easty



ttystikk said:


> I haven't seen him in awhile, but I sure admired his grows. The man made pulling a pound from under a 600W HPS look easy.


Thanks man!, i did pull a few nice ones thats for sure.

I'd love to find out what you guys have been pullin lately!! so send me some links if you want!!!!! i'd love to chime in all of you that got involved and supported my thread 

So let me know what you all have been growing, Rollitup seems to have changed since i've last been on!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

flowamasta said:


> Thanks for the support, everyone infact! things will get back in order eventually, all in good time!
> I almost had a fit when you named all those new strain names lol! daaaaamn i had some insanely delicious beauties from your seeds!! yea i'll give you my new address, i can make good use of them!
> cheers again Easty
> 
> ...


The link to my grow thread is in my signature line. The modern era of vertical COB LED starts on page 129. I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## 420NEW (Mar 22, 2019)

flowamasta said:


> *FlowaMasta's Long awaited Methodology on how to grow Massive LB plants in under 3 months! I use a hempy style setup with 2 x 50 litrepots, one inside the other. My inside pot houses a potsock, a layer of hydroton on the bottom and large holes to allow draining, then completely filled with 100% coarse perlite. This easily drains right through the medium and down past the bottom pot, returns back into the res to be recirculated. The plant will only take up as much food as needed, But still being aware of food strengths. Perlite is an inert medium semi/organic, meaning it was sourced from an organic matter, then mass heated to produce these tiny bubbly light rocks that hold the perfect amount of nutrients and moisture to grow MASSIVE PLANTS!!!*
> *I flush once a week and replace with good fresh clean nutrient, and only top up with fresh water and carbs if needed during the weeks cycle.*
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## 420NEW (Mar 22, 2019)

flowamasta said:


> *FlowaMasta's Long awaited Methodology on how to grow Massive LB plants in under 3 months! I use a hempy style setup with 2 x 50 litrepots, one inside the other. My inside pot houses a potsock, a layer of hydroton on the bottom and large holes to allow draining, then completely filled with 100% coarse perlite. This easily drains right through the medium and down past the bottom pot, returns back into the res to be recirculated. The plant will only take up as much food as needed, But still being aware of food strengths. Perlite is an inert medium semi/organic, meaning it was sourced from an organic matter, then mass heated to produce these tiny bubbly light rocks that hold the perfect amount of nutrients and moisture to grow MASSIVE PLANTS!!!*
> *I flush once a week and replace with good fresh clean nutrient, and only top up with fresh water and carbs if needed during the weeks cycle.*
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2019)

I doubt Flows will reply mate, he's been inactive for some time. 

I can answer your questions though as I used the same methods as him with great success. 

No chiller and to my knowledge he never used CO2 either  

Cheers, Easty


----------



## 420NEW (Mar 27, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> I doubt Flows will reply mate, he's been inactive for some time.
> 
> I can answer your questions though as I used the same methods as him with great success.
> 
> ...


Thanks Easty


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 28, 2019)

You guys still hanging out!! 

Flowmasta!! 

Been some time. Hope you're well!!


----------



## lolfettu (Mar 23, 2021)

Salute! As a beginner, I would like to clarify what type of hydroponic system is used, where I can read about it. How to choose parameters of feed line(ml per hour?), drail line and pump. Thank you in advance


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 24, 2021)

lolfettu said:


> Salute! As a beginner, I would like to clarify what type of hydroponic system is used, where I can read about it. How to choose parameters of feed line(ml per hour?), drail line and pump. Thank you in advance


You won't get a reply mate, Flowa hasn't been active here for a few years now unfortunately! 

In a nutshell, it is one pot inside another pot that had a tap on the bottom. The tap was connected to a res. Plant was fed with a feed ring and the runoff went back into the res. He used a fabric pot liner to hold in the perlite. That's about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> You won't get a reply mate, Flowa hasn't been active here for a few years now unfortunately!
> 
> In a nutshell, it is one pot inside another pot that had a tap on the bottom. The tap was connected to a res. Plant was fed with a feed ring and the runoff went back into the res. He used a fabric pot liner to hold in the perlite. That's about it.


Dude was amazingly consistent. I wish we could see what he'd do with a modern LED light.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 31, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Dude was amazingly consistent. I wish we could see what he'd do with a modern LED light.


He sure was hey, amazing to watch. 
I was only thinking the same thing the other day, under LEDs he'd be pulling 2lb out of that tent haha


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> He sure was hey, amazing to watch.
> I was only thinking the same thing the other day, under LEDs he'd be pulling 2lb out of that tent haha


You know it; like clockwork. Frostier than ever, too.

No magic sauce, just training and consistency.


----------



## Autofire (Mar 31, 2021)

Cyco utilises PGR and not the organic type


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Cyco utilises PGR and not the organic type


This is one of the reasons why I use dry nutrient salts. You know what's in them AND what isn't in them.


----------



## Autofire (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm new here and haven't had time to view this whole thread. Flowmaster probably could have done it without the Cyco. We have biodiesel now in Australia which is the best gear we can get over here, I reckon he would kill it with that stuff

What size tent did he run?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2021)

Autofire said:


> I'm new here and haven't had time to view this whole thread. Flowmaster probably could have done it without the Cyco. We have biodiesel now in Australia which is the best gear we can get over here, I reckon he would kill it with that stuff
> 
> What size tent did the blood run?


1m² using a 600W HPS. He pulled between 16-24oz from one or two plants.


----------



## Autofire (Mar 31, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> 1m² using a 600W HPS. He pulled between 16-24oz from one or two plants.


Not bad for 1 square and a HPS


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Not bad for 1 square and a HPS


Now you know why he's a legend.

Anyone can do it once. This guy did it again and again and again...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Cyco utilises PGR and not the organic type


Only one of cyco's range has pgr's in it, the standard grow and veg doesn't. They say on the bottles that do. 

Flowa was the most consistent grower I've met, his jack skunk was the bloody tits too!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> You know it; like clockwork. Frostier than ever, too.
> 
> No magic sauce, just training and consistency.


Yep, he certainly knew his shit hey! Dude is such a humble guy to boot!


----------



## mad_jet (Apr 1, 2021)

@eastcoastmo wish I’d found these journals when I started! Pretty much the same setup I’ve now pulled 1.5p and 2.5p one plant then two from. Such an easy way to grow and great results!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2021)

mad_jet said:


> @eastcoastmo wish I’d found these journals when I started! Pretty much the same setup I’ve now pulled 1.5p and 2.5p one plant then two from. Such an easy way to grow and great results!!


It's a wicked system hey, I used it for a while too when I was doing hydro. So easy and the yields are insane once you get it dialled in!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's a wicked system hey, I used it for a while too when I was doing hydro. So easy and the yields are insane once you get it dialled in!


Imagine scaling it up...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yep, he certainly knew his shit hey! Dude is such a humble guy to boot!


I hope he's still around.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I hope he's still around.


Yeah me too man. He's popped by a couple times. I hope he's well too and still growing those monsters!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Imagine scaling it up...


Man, scaling it up would be insane. Imagine 10 pots pulling 12-14lb...crazy!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 2, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, scaling it up would be insane. Imagine 10 pots pulling 12-14lb...crazy!


Dispensaries do it all the time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Dispensaries do it all the time.


Yeah that's true! We don't really see it here as we don't have any dispensaries. Would be awesome to do it!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's true! We don't really see it here as we don't have any dispensaries. Would be awesome to do it!


Funny how I don't see anyone who runs a dispensary posting here, either.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 5, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Funny how I don't see anyone who runs a dispensary posting here, either.


Lol, yep! Tou che' haha


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, yep! Tou che' haha


That's because the clowns here ran them all off.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 5, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> That's because the clowns here ran them all off.


Yeah doesn't surprise me at all. I'm sure the clowns would be out in force here too when the time comes!


----------

